#ubuntu-br 2011-04-18
<asasas> monitor CRT 17' com imagem borrada é sinal do q?
<Romil> depende do que vc quer dizer com imagem borrada, pode ser problema de resolução ou defeito no proprio monitor
<ZNC> asasas, procure testar em outro pc, se mostrar igual procure uma eletronica
<asasas> borrada feito gaussian blur numa foto
<Romil> ah. deve ser defeito no tubo
<kyndder> asasas so tem o ubuntu na sua maquina para testar ??
<kyndder> pode ser o driver de video tb
<asasas> até mes passado metade da imagem era normal e metade borrada, agora é tudo
<ZNC> e ainda pergunta é sinal do q?
<ZNC> :S
<virtu> ou pode ser problema do dono
<virtu> com astigmatismo
<ZNC> asasas, compra um lcd fiquei sabendo sexta q tem na net 18polegadas por menos de 400 reais
<Romil> é sinal que precisa de um monitor novo
<asasas> **************
<virtu> sim... monitor crt 17 o cara é guerreiro
<virtu> comprei o meu de 23 por 520
<ZNC> LG W1943C LCD 18.5 Polegadas  avista R$ 239,00
<Romil> humm. nada mal
<Romil> to precisando de um novo mesmo
<virtu> eu usava notebook de 2006 até março deste ano..
<virtu> dai em março comecei a usar notebook + monitor externo
<virtu> semana passada meu notebook estragou... e agora voltei ao mundo do desktop, mas minimalista e tudo wireless
<mfilipe> virtu: oq aconteceu com seu notebook?
<ZNC> mfilipe, provavelmente a VGA
<virtu> mfilipe: cara ele fez puff um dia
<ZNC> ou o reverter
<virtu> dai nao ligava... ficava apenas o led de on ligado
<virtu> tirei memoria, limpei os contatos, tirei o hd... liguei sem os dois... e nada
<virtu> liguei em monitor externo nada
<virtu> acho que a mobo se foi
<ZNC> virtu, testou a placa mae dele?
<virtu> vou levar numa assistencia sem o HD pra ver o que pode ser
<virtu> como eu testo a placa mae dele?
<ZNC> debug
<virtu> tipo?
<Romil> cara, se tiver que trocar a placa mae melhor comprar um note novo
<ZNC> pc analyzer
<virtu> eu ja comprei um mac
<virtu> =P
<Romil> ah, ta podendo
<ZNC> :D e tah sorrindo atoa ne virtu :P
<virtu> comprei usado
<virtu> mac mini
<virtu> foi foda... gastar o dinheiro num mac sabendo que poderia comprar um note muito melhor
<virtu> ou algo muito melhor
<Romil> valeu a pena se era o que vc queria
<virtu> sim...
<Romil> humm. ubuntu 10.04 com tema do 10.10 ficou muito bom
<Romil> achei o 10.04 mais leve e optei por ficar com ele
<kyndder> alguem usando 11.04 ??
<_4_7_3_> boa noite
<Chaintech> boa noite
<ruffleS> boa
<Erilton> Quando vou instalar o ubuntu 10.10, no meio da instalação ele fala que a lenta do meu hd esta suja que eu tenho que limpa-la ou então a trilha do cd/dvd.. ou então o hd que ta velho que tenho que comprar outro
<Erilton> como concerto isso?
<omelete> passa alcool
<Romil> lente do hd suja?
<Daniel_pe> Erilton, lenta do HD , não seria sua midia
<Romil> bom, tem pendrive de pelo menos 1gb?
<Erilton> cara ele fala mil coisas.
<Erilton> Romil sim, tenho.
<Romil> entao. poe o sistema nele
<Romil> e instala por ele
<Erilton> só que o pendrive ta no carro e o carro ta la fora
<Erilton> to com preguiça de descer as escadas pra ir buscar
<Romil> entao conforme-se
<Romil> deixe pra outro dia
<Erilton> kkkk
<Erilton> :)
<Erilton> Romil sabe mexer com Brute Force?
<Romil> sei nem o que é isso
<zer0ne> omelete: kkkkk
<omelete> testando o gnome 3
<omelete> tá froid de subir o catalixo
<virtu> http://www.4shared.com/audio/aKIDbk1x/Kawai_ES6_-_Meditation.html
<virtu> primeira musica gravada no mac
<virtu> usando audacity e lame
<Lucas_> olá, preciso de area de swap mesm com 4 GB de ram , para uso pessoal? sendo que o sistema male male ta batendo 1 GB ?
<Ricardo__> nao
<Ricardo__> nem precisa de swap
<Ricardo__> so se usar maquina virtual
<Ricardo__> ou hibernacao
<Lucas_> eh pra desenvolvimento pessoal
<Lucas_> mais preciso de alguams vms
<Lucas_> prega
<Lucas_> vou ter  que fazer area de swap huahuaa
<Ricardo__> é faz uns 4 gb de swap
<Ricardo__> eu pus 5 gb
<Ricardo__> pq tenho espaco sobrando aki
<Ricardo__> tenho 3gb ram
<Lucas_> espaço eu tenho a vontade uns 450 gb sobrando
<Lucas_> mais eh questao de nao usar
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQcNHhE2g-I
<_4_7_3__> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<neow0w> algum programador on?
<_4_7_3_> é o que se ganha por instalar wine 12345/tcp open  netbus 31337/tcp open  Elite
<_4_7_3_> não consegui minha placa de tv funcionando no linux e ganhei um hack!
<_4_7_3_> tchau pessoal vejo se volto outro dia...
<_4_7_3_> ou não
<An0nym0us> saudações!
<An0nym0usX> Ok!
<An0nym0usX> Saudações!
<An0nym0usX> Olá illuminarch bom dia!
<illuminarch> Bom dia. An0nym0usX
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<mvcirino> Bom dia. Esta será uma semana curta... Contando as horas para viajar.
<oriano2> bom dia a comunidade! nao estou conseguindo entrar com minha , na tela inicial de usuario, alguem me ajuda?
<Spiga> ta colocando usuario e senha correto?
<Spiga> verifica o capslock .
<oriano2> sim, da falha de autentica'cao..
<Spiga> e senha mano.
<Spiga> usuario ou senha invalido ta digitando algo errado
<oriano2> entao, entrei como root e depois abri nova conta, mas a antiga tem documentos que esotu precisando. alguem me ajuda a entender o ocorrido?
<oriano2> mas, em momento algum, troquei a senha, garanto...
<Spiga> entra como root
<Spiga> que vc tem acesso a essa conta
<Spiga> ou
<Spiga> vc pode entrar com root e alterar a senha
<Spiga> dessa conta.. e logar novamente.
<oriano2> sim, entrei root, mas criei foi outra conta... como faco, entro com root via terminal....
<oriano2> mas la deve pedir a senha antiga. e esta nao entra...
<Spiga> sim.
<Spiga> tipo ... vc entra como rrot
<Spiga> root*
<oriano2> sim..
<oriano2> por favor, sou iniciante... se nao for passo a passo,, vou me perder..jajaja
<Spiga> certo .. vc logou com root?
<oriano2> pronto, estou como root
<Spiga> so um momento nao lembro direito o comando
<oriano2> ok
<Spiga> se vc digitar sudo passwd <USUARIO>
<oriano2> humm, certo...vou tentar
<zoinho23> ola, bom dia a todos
<Romil> bom dia
<zoinho23> alguem tem conhecimento sobre squid
<zoinho23> ?
<oriano2> digitei e a gora pede password oriano2,
<oriano2> <USUARIO> e' o que eu perdi a senha. certo?
<zoinho23> estou com uma duvida quando, o cache do squid vai enchendo vai ficando lento
<oriano2> diz que oriano2 nao esta no arquivo sudo
<oriano2> spiga, nao deu certo!!
<Spiga> calma ai
<Spiga> ja acho par vc
<Spiga> vc ta com root via TERMINAL?
<oriano2> agora tentei de novo e esta' pedindo nova senha UNIX..
<oriano2> mas como o sistema entende que esta nova senha e' para substituir a de um usua'rio ue perdi,? nao sei se e' isso
<Spiga> tira o sudo intao
<Spiga> digita so passwd USUARIO
<oriano2> deu senha atualizada com sucesso, mas creio que apenas troquei a nova senha de oriano2 e nao a que eu perdi, oriano. compreendeu, spiga?
<Spiga> intao substitui.. USUARIO pelo usuario que vc perdeu.
<Spiga> no caso seria.
<Spiga> passwd oriano
<oriano2> sim...
<oriano2> assim fiz no inicio
<Spiga> certo.
<Spiga> ou vc pode ir pelo modo grafico
<Spiga> users-admin
<Spiga> e resetar a senha ..
<oriano2> quando ponho sudo passwd oriano,  aparece a linha: [sudo} passaword for oriano2..
<oriano2> parece que o sistema est'a sugerindo outro usuario (oriano2) ser'a isso spiga?
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> ele ta pedidno a senha do seu user atual
<gabezao> pois vc ta usando o sudo.
<Spiga> isso
<oriano2> humm, e' isso , entao.. quando digitei uma nova senha.. surge a linha sorry, try again.. ou seja, tente de novo
<Spiga> e que quando vc digita sudo vc tem que digitar a senha do seu usuario atual, tipo de permissao para que o comando possa ser executado.
<oriano2> hummm
<Spiga> ai so depois disso o comando será executado.
<Spiga> tipo aquela maldita tela do windows pedindo permissao se vc deseja executar um aplicativou..
<oriano2> mas quando entrei com a senha atual. diz que oriano2 nao esta no arquivo sudo.
<Spiga> certo vc nao tem permissao para usar o comando sudo.
<oriano2> desculpe se estou sendo chato, e' que  conhe'co muito pouco... mas quando entro como root, nao passo a ter permissao para sudo? ou nada a ver?
<Spiga> mas vc ta como root?
<oriano2> sim
<Spiga> rapaz.
<oriano2> quando entro com sudo passwd, estou como root (#)
<Romil> root precisa de sudo?
<Spiga> nao0
<Spiga> mas tb funciona
<oriano2> jajaj, romil, nao sei!!
<Spiga> tenta ai
<Romil> tente sem sudo
<Spiga> nessa janela que vc ta como usuario root
<oriano2> s'o  passwd oriano?
<Spiga> users-admin
<oriano2> sim
<Spiga> vai abrir modo grafico
<Spiga> para alterar o usuario.
<oriano2> agora nem mais root estou entrando... acho que fiz cagada!!! jajaja
<Romil> oriano, seus arquivos cabem num pen?
<oriano2> sim! recem formatei para linux, s'o tenho dois documentos no pc.
<Romil> entao ponha esses aquivos num pen rodando o sistema via cd
<Romil> depois vc tenta ajeitar ai
<oriano2> sao esse que quero resgatar, romil, pois minha senha de usuario, deixou de funcionar, entao entrei como root e criei uma nova conta.. agora e' esse o meu dilema, recuperar meus doc no usuario antigo..
<Romil> entao, rodando do cd vc tera acesso total ao hd
<Spiga> sim.
<oriano2> quais arquivos vc se refere , que pergunta se cabem num pen?  os meus particulares,ou de boot?
<oriano2> os particulares sao os que nao estou conseguindo acessar, pois estao em outro usuario, o qual nao esta dando certo a senha.compreendem?
<Spiga> particulares.
<oriano2> meus amigos , consegui entrar com root . parece que agora vou conseguir, com a sugestao do spiga.. users-admin
<Spiga> com live cd vc tem acesso a todo o hd ... ai vc pode recuperar esses arquivo ... e depois resolver este problema
<oriano2> valeu spiga, mas nao tenho live cd... teria que ter um certo?
<oriano2> bom, o fato e' que agora estou na tela grafica
<Spiga> seria bom sempre ter 1 a mao quando acontece isso
<oriano2> config usuario
<oriano2> valeu, spiga,, vou providenciar um urgente!!! jjaajaa
<oriano2> vcs nao tem a noçao do quanto sou iniciante!!! jajaaj
<Spiga> relaxa
<oriano2> bom agora , vamos ao que interessa...
<oriano2> estou na a'rea de configura'cao,. e la'  vejo a danada da conta oriano.. e agora?
<Spiga> abriu a tela users-admin?
<Spiga> se abriu e so clicar em cima do usuario e editar.
<oriano2> seria no botao modificar? estou com ubuntu 10.4
<oriano2> nao tem editar,
<oriano2> deve ser o mesmo?
<Spiga> isso
<oriano2> valeu camarada! parece que deu certo?
<oriano2> agora outra d'uvida: vi la' em configuracoes que o usuario root, em avancadas, nao tem privilegio algum... e' isso mesmo/ ou devo marcar as op'coes de privilegio? e'e seguro?
<Spiga> hum..
<Spiga> deixa como ta
<Spiga> melhor
<oriano2> blz
<Spiga> para vc dar permissao e melhor tem um conhecimento um pouco mais avançado, recomendo um pouco de leitura
<Spiga> antes de mexer com permissao.
<oriano2> tenho de reiniciar maquina para funcionar com a nova senha?
<Spiga> nao
<Spiga> so deslogar e logar de novo.
<Spiga> com o usuario que vc tinha perdido
<oriano2> humm,. fiz isso spiga...mas... nao deu certo...
<oriano2> continua dizendo falha na autenticacao
<Spiga> vc trocou a senha?
<oriano2> sim
<oriano2> vou la de novo...
<Spiga> que estranho
<oriano2> nao havia prestado atencao, mas quando entrei no terminal, users-admin, apesar de abrir a tela de config... tem no terminal uma mensagem que diz " falha ao contatar o servidor de configuracao..
<oriano2> mas a tela config abriu normalmente..
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> crois..
<oriano2> jajaj
<oriano2> tb mudei o nome de usuario de oriano para oriano nv
<oriano2> sera' que nao precisava?
<oriano2> spiga, poxa cara, valeu pela paciencia, aprendi muito contigo.. mas tenho de ir .. um abraco.
<Spiga> de boa
<rodrigo_imbika> Bom dia a Todos,
<rodrigo_imbika> Gostaria de saber as primeiras impressões do ubuntu 11.04
<Ursinha> rodrigo_imbika, eu instalei no meu eeepc, e parece bem legal a parte do ubuntu-one
<Ursinha> o unity eu não gostei, mas pq não gosto dessa interface de netbook
<Ursinha> é igual ao netbook
<Ursinha> dificil de me acostumar, então to usando o gnome normal
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha, entendi
<rodrigo_imbika> blz entao =)
<Ursinha> :)
<rodrigo_imbika> #Usrinha Uso o ubuntu já tem algum tempo, usava até na empresa onde trabalho, mas mudei para o SATUX
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha Uso o ubuntu já tem algum tempo, usava até na empresa onde trabalho, mas mudei para o SATUX
<Ursinha> rodrigo_imbika, por algum motivo especial?
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha uma versão derivada do Debian, que a CCE utiliza, por motivos de trabalho..rsr
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha muitas ferramentas que utilizamos aqui na empresa é baseada no SATUX, usando o UBUNTU as vezes dava conflito
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha mais referente a Kernel e drivers... Conhece o SATUX?
<rodrigo_imbika> #Ursinha contudo continuo utilizando o ubuntu em casa.
<Ursinha> rodrigo_imbika, conheço sim
<adorilson> rodrigo_imbika: onde vc trabalha? fiquei muito curioso para saber o q vcs fazem com o satux
<Chaintech> Eu acho que se deveria de reportar tudo sobre o mundo linux pois muitas vezes só postam o bom o mal esquecem ou fazem de conta que nem existe... Vamos ver verdadeiros
<Chaintech> Estudo efectuado pela Canonical: Metade dos utilizadores crasharam a Unity link http://digitizor.com/2011/04/15/crashed-unity-canonical-study/
<Chaintech> era bom esse tipo de noticias estar tb no site do Ubuntu no geral
<Chaintech> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<Chaintech> Andre_Gondim era muito bom se falar no geral do Ubuntu no Ubuntu-br não só das festas e as coisas lindas assim passam a ideia que nunca tem problemas o que não é verdade é sempre bom se falar o bom e o mal.
<Andre_Gondim> Chaintech, ?
<Chaintech> Andre_Gondim vou tentar ser mais directo pq não publicam tb no Ubuntu-br os problemas que o novo Ubuntu está a passar
<cparzewski> Chaintech, está pronto já?
<Chaintech> quase todos os dias sai criticas
<cparzewski> sempre achei que versão beta era justamente pra testar, pra ver se tem problema
<Chaintech> certo beta é para se testar e o resto?
<Chaintech> Estudo efectuado pela Canonical Metade dos utilizadores crasharam a Unity...
<Andre_Gondim> Chaintech, eu escrevo sobre minhas experiências no Ubuntu e o que eu aprendo ou acho útil, não passei por problemas no Unity até agora ;)
<Chaintech> Andre_Gondim mesmo assim não achas que os leitores gostariam de saber as experiências e criticas de outros e até dev?
<Chaintech> na minha opinião estas criticas servem para se melhorar o SO Ubuntu
<pet> oi. boa tarde
<pet> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<pet> como faço pra formatar o ubuntu
<sammuelfcs> instalar? Dual boot?
<pet> entao eu quero tirar o ubunto
<pet> pra poder instalar o win 7 e depois reinstalar o ubunto
<cparzewski> pet, ta particonado?
<pet> dai eu fiz um pendrive botavel do win 7 mais na hora de formatar nao da
<pet> estasim
<pet> ta particionado
<sammuelfcs> pet o link http://meupinguim.com/como-fazer-dual-boot-do-ubuntu-e-o-windows-7/ tem o q vc precisa
<sammuelfcs> pet instale o ubuntu depois o win e recupere o grub
<pet> deixa eu explicar memlhor  a minha inteçao
<mvcirino> Ou então instale o windows, depois o ubuntu que o grub já fica certo.
<sammuelfcs> ou se vc quiser pode colocar o win e depois o ubuntu que dar certo sem necessidade de reistalar o grub
<pet> eu instalei o beta 11.04....quero tirar ele...e instalar o win7....so vou instalar  o ubuntu qndo sair a versao fulll agora
<pet> dai eu queriasabe como faço pra formatar o ubuntu aqui..pois com o pendrive nao ta dando
<mvcirino> Na instalação do windows você pode remover todas as partições
<mvcirino> Não lembro de cabeça qual é a opção, pois não uso windows faz muito tempo
<pet> alguem ai
<sammuelfcs> oi
<pet> eai samuel
<pet> sabe como fazer  ?
<pet> to precisando muito usar o win7 prafazer umas paradas...
<sammuelfcs> pet o ubuntu está na partição sda1? como está particionado sda1 ubuntu sda2 arquivos
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#10.10%20artwork
<mfilipe> em um PC de 8GB de RAM, faz diferença usar 64bits ou 32bits? sobre a swap, qual o tamanho indicado?	
<giano_> com 8gb usa 64bits nem precisa de swap
<mfilipe> giano_: mas tem algumas coisas que não funcionam em 64bits (skype, flash e guitar pro 6), mas é tranquilo botar para rodar?
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde!
<giano_> flash funciona
<giano_> skype tanbem
<MrMandrake> achei o flash 64  fraquinho
<mfilipe> ainda não vejo vantagens em usar o 64bits
<mfilipe> mas como peguei um laptop com 8gb ram
<mfilipe> então não sei se compensa continuar no 32bits ou não
<MrMandrake> ai vale a pena 64 =D
<MrMandrake> uso 64 aqui, mas uso flash 32 =D
<Andre_Gondim> na verdade já faz um tempo que não há problema com 64 nesse sentido, de codecs e plug-ins
<giano_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/ flash uso aqui ja faz tempo
<mfilipe> Andre_Gondim: mas comprei o guitar pro 6
<mfilipe> e eles só fornecem pacote para 32bits
<MrMandrake> hummm xa testa
<mfilipe> acho que tem que emular algumas libs
<mfilipe> então não perco desempenho e etc?
<Andre_Gondim> isso não significa que o java para 64 não funciona ou o flash, o problema aí foi o fornecedor
<giano_> aplicações 32 bits roda no 64 bits normal
<giano_> uso o adobereader aqui e o draftsight
<giano_> skype e outros
<MrMandrake> 32 uso só o flash, TweetDeck e Skype que eu lembro
<MrMandrake> vo pra faculdade flw galera
<MrMandrake> faltam soh 11 dias pro 11 \o/
<MrMandrake> Fui
<Spiga> compiula
<carlos> boa tarde
<Spiga> boa tarde.
<Guest7740> eu tenho instalado o xp e o ubuntu, quero tirar o xp como posso fazer?
<yabuk> eu estava instalando uns pacotes para usar bem o ipod touch no ubuntu e terminou que o ubuntu nao iniciou mais, hehe, caso eu precise, como reinstalar o ubuntu preservando a pasta home?
<ricsdeol> olá alguem pode me ajudar com este shell script esta dando erro na linha 31
<ricsdeol> http://paste2.org/p/1370686
<ricsdeol> Andre_Gondim: olá pode me ajudar rapidinho com um script ... é o que postei acima: http://paste2.org/p/1370686 esta dando erro na linha 31
<tania> Boa tarde galera :)
<ghs> algum programador Java ?
<tania> Pergunta, impressora configurada no cups, compartilhada no samba, instalada no cliente windows xp mas não imprime... comFaz? rsrsrs
<ricsdeol> tania: aonde esta a impressoara no windows  ou no linux onde esta o cups?
<tania> o ubuntu é  o servidor
<tania> ricsdeol, e a impressora está instalada no ubuntu
<ricsdeol> tania: vc no linux conseguiu "mapear" a impressora?
<ubuntutest> oi
<ubuntutest> gbs, oi
<tania> vamu lá ricsdeol, como eu poderia realizar esse mapeamento
<tania> ainda não o fiz
<ricsdeol> tania: vai em adicionar impressora ai deve ter .. impressola local ou impressora da rede ...
<tania> ricsdeol, so um minuto
<joao_adventure> Pessoal, baixei o Bittorrent 5.3 alguem pode me ajudar a instalar ?
<ghs> joao_adventure, qual a dúvida ?
<joao_adventure> ghs, amigo fui no site do Bittorrent, e baixei um arquivo .tar.gz, ao abri-lo me deparei com dois arquivos sendo eles:
<joao_adventure> BitTorrent_mainline_library_python.tar
<joao_adventure> BitTorrent_mainline_python.tar
<ghs> ja tentou baixar pelo Ubuntu Software Center ?
<joao_adventure> Não tem não
<joao_adventure> Lá tem o transmission, o deluge, o vuze, mas eles ficam horriveis na minha conexão
<tania> ricsdeol, eu estava fazendo coisa errada :)
<joao_adventure> O Bittorrent ou o utorrent se encaixam bem melhor
<tania> falha minha... valew pela atenção, já me resolvi aqui :) brigaduu
<ghs> joao_adventure http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-pacotes-.tar.gz-e-.tar.bz2/
<joao_adventure> ghs, obrigado amigo, mas isso não resolve.
<joao_adventure> Vou procurar outros programas.
<fslima0> holy shit. fetching file 10 of 1346 haha
<gansoluz> Alguem fala portugues?
<gansoluz> estou usando o ubuntu 10 e quero passar para 11 como faço??
<ghs> todos, gansoluz, veja: #ubuntu-br (brasil)
<gansoluz> Anyone speak Portuguese?
<gansoluz>   I'm using ubuntu and want to spend 10 to 11 as I do?
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa noite à Todos
<fslima0> alguem aqui usando 11.04?
<fslima0> to baixando agora
<fslima0> vai demorar demais :/
<ddiogo> eu não
<fslima0> ainda nao?
<ddiogo> estou usando o Lucid 10.04
<ddiogo> prefiro esperar o 12.04 :)
<fslima0> eu sou vou ver como esta
<fslima0> provavelmente vou deletar tudo e instalar o xubuntu 11.04
<fslima0> tenho uns 10 particoes aqui haha
<fslima0> xubuntu eh mais pratico
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-19
<_4_7_3_> -rem boa noite
<_4_7_3_> clear
<Eckoz> boa noite
<Eckoz> alguem pode me dar um help ?
<heitor> Alguem ai pode me ajudar
<heitor> estou com o problema no gnome do Ubuntu
<heitor> ??
<Chaintech> que tipo de problema?
<heitor> Quando eu acesso alguns dos sub itens do menu Locais da um erro e não abre.
<heitor> já reinicie o gnome mais o erro continua
<Chaintech> já agora que erro é?
<heitor> ao invés de abrir o sub item com o gestor de ficheiro ele tenta abrir com Genrenciador de pacotes
<heitor> i informa que não foi possível criar o pacote
<Chaintech> vais nas propriedades e lá podes trocar
<Chaintech> se tiveres instalado o Ubuntu Tweak podes tb trocar por lá
<heitor> vou tentar
<Chaintech> ok
<AlexandreMBM> O Torrent aqui baixa legal, mas o UP fica 1s em cada uma de três velocidades
<AlexandreMBM> Fica 1s a 0,00 KB/s
<AlexandreMBM> 1s a 32 KB/s
<AlexandreMBM> 1s a 40 KB/s
<AlexandreMBM> O que raios é isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Uso Transmission
<AlexandreMBM> Suspendi o Firestarter
<AlexandreMBM> A conexão é Velox
<Chaintech> isso pode ser o teu ISP
<AlexandreMBM> Modem roteado
<AlexandreMBM> Ah! Parece que até olhei uma vez, com o Wireshark, e era mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> Eu posso pedir a eles pra liberarem?
<AlexandreMBM> Estou lembrando...
<AlexandreMBM> Enviam pacotes que reinciam a conexão
<Chaintech> podes tentar mas essa net ai deixa muito a desejar da realidade
<heitor> Cara não funcionou
<Chaintech> aqui na minha bate os 500kb de UP
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, eu acho que aqui não aumenta por que fica reiniciando rápido
<Chaintech> tenho limitado XD para isso
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, tipo, quando chega a 40 Kb/s reinicia
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, deve ser isso
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, "limitado XD"?
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, o que é isso?
<Chaintech> AlexandreMBM sempre podes tentar testar a tua ligação ai ficas a saber se está tudo OK
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, ainda não entendi
<Chaintech> queria dizer que limito o meu UP
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, penso que lembrei completamente o que é
<Chaintech> meu Up é de 4Mb
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, penso que sejam pacotes que o ISP envia e que reiniciam a conexão
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, então nem dar tempo da velocidade aumentar
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, vai ser dificil mudar alguma coisa, já que estamos falando de Oi
<Chaintech> sim podes estar com algum problema de ligação
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, o suporte deles é horrível
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, creio que não estou
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, por que o download é OK, é bom
<Chaintech> ou podes estar a sofrer de traffic shaping
<Chaintech> AlexandreMBM já tentastes fazer Up sem ser em P2P para veres se o Up fica estavel?
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, provavelmente será bem
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, farias um teste pra mim?
<Chaintech> sim
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, coloco um vídeo no apache
<Chaintech> que teste
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, um momento
<Chaintech> ok eu espero
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, evidentemente você não precisará concluir o download
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, o vídeo tem 184 MB
<Chaintech> ok
<AlexandreMBM> Chaintech, droga... acho que não vai estar com os redirects configurados
<joao_adventure> Pessoal, uma ajuda aqui pra configurar um programa pelo terminal.
<joao_adventure> Baixei um gerenciador de download chamado prozilla, então no README, ele pede que eu de o comando ./configure e vai tudo bem, porem quando digito o MAKE ele diz o seguinte : make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: cara, voce ta tentando compilar o negocio na mao
<pqatsi> quando for assim, tente procurar um PPA
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/app/prozilla-204/
<pqatsi> aqui tem os pacotes  prontos
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, ok, vou dá uma olhada, vlw.
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: basicamente "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:tldm217/tahutek.net && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install prozilla"
<pqatsi> sem as aspas
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: e tente se lembrar depois que voce ta usando esse repositorio pro prozilla
<pqatsi> ;)
<_4_7_3_> malvado
<_4_7_3_> IH foi mal chat errado!!
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, certo.
<virtu> o pessoal
<virtu> preciso de uma ajuda de vcs
<_4_7_3_> virtu simplismente poste a sua dúvida
<virtu> eu tenho aqui um conjunto sem-fio da microsoft wireless desktop, modelo 800 (teclado e mouse)
<virtu> dai hoje eu peguei um outro teclado wireless, menor, mais pratico, porém não funciona... (ficam 2 plug USB conectados
<virtu> um do microsoft desktop (pro mouse) e o outro pro outro teclado
<virtu> to desconfiado que seja interferencia
<virtu> ja viram ou leram alguma coisa a respeito? aproveito e digo que ja teste o outro teclado num outro computador e funcionou
<pqatsi> sim
<joao_adventure> pqatsi, certo.
<joao_adventure> Ops
<pqatsi> em geral esses hardwares operam ou a 900mhz ou a 2400mhz
<joao_adventure> Amigo, eu fiz o que você disse
<virtu> 2400
<virtu> ambos
<joao_adventure> Mas, o Ubuntu não conseguiu instalar.
<pqatsi> !paste | joao_adventure
<ubottu-br> joao_adventure: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<pqatsi> copia o que ta no terminal e faz isso ai
<virtu> quero ver se pego um mouse usb emprestado para testar
<pqatsi> virtu: se os 2 forem 2.4
<pqatsi> nao vai funcionar
<virtu> pqatsi: são sim
<pqatsi> simples assim ;)
<joao_adventure> Não, deixa pra lá, coloquei aquele downtheall do firefox mesmo, funcionou legal. :)
<virtu> blz
<virtu> respondido
<virtu> =)
<virtu> e a combinação logitech mouse wireless + teclado microsoft wireless...
<pqatsi> joao_adventure: ok doke :D
<virtu> deve funcionar
<pqatsi> virtu: cara, observe a frequencia
<pqatsi> se for a mesma, vai dar pau
<virtu> massa hein
<virtu> =/ hehhe
<virtu> pqatsi:  fiz ontem no mac
<virtu> faltou a url =/
<virtu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQcNHhE2g-I
<pqatsi> vejamos
<Victorino> Desculpem. Estou tentando conseguir ajuda aqui, mas não estou conseguindo.
<Chaintech> que tipo de ajuda?
<ZNC> Victorino estou a lhe ouvir apartir deste momento
<ZNC> pode dizer o que esta havendo com seu sistema? Victorino ?
<Victorino> Opa, obrigado. Sou novo no Ubuntu, e, sinceramente, gostaria muito de conseguir fornecer mais informações a vocês, mas não sei como. Eu preciso apenas aumentar a resolução de tela no meu notebook positivo. Eu uso ubuntu 10.10
<ZNC> Victorino, qual modelo de sua VGA?
<ZNC> terminal > lscpi | grep VGA
<sammuelfcs> tambem tenho um positivo sim+1062
<sammuelfcs> ele usa uma SIS cara
<ZNC> tem positivos intel
<ZNC> Victorino, qual o seu?
<Victorino> Não sei. ... aff.. é triste isso, né...rsrs.
<Victorino> Só um minuto para ver se descubro.
<ZNC> mikrotik sobrecarregado codigo de erro: http://100.155.155.1, sem google srrs
<ZNC> Victorino, <ZNC> terminal > lscpi | grep VGA
<Victorino> Opa... é lspci, né?
<Victorino> Aqui consta:
<Victorino> SiS 771/671 PCIE
<ZNC> Victorino, sim digitei rapido d+
<Victorino> rsrs. =)
<ZNC> Victorino para o caso da resolução tem como sim
<Victorino> Opa... Deus te abencoe! rs
<ZNC> estou com alguns problemas com o meu mikrotik, abre o google e coloca 'SiS 771/671 PCIE+ubuntu10.10'
<ZNC> se nao me engano é na 3° pagina
<sammuelfcs> eu encontrei esta solução no VOL http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Sis671-771-no-Ubuntu-10.10/
<ZNC> vol deve ter algum bug, procura no wiki do ubuntu
<Victorino> Vou tentar...só um min.
<Victorino> Engraçado que ele diz para extrair o arquivo sisimedia_drv.so para /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers.
<Victorino> Ai o sistema diz que eu não tenho permissao
<ZNC> Victorino, esteja como superusuario
<ZNC> sudo nautilus
<ZNC> recomendado (alt+f2 comando gksu nautilus)
<ZNC> nao entendo pq o google é o mais chato, qq serviço do google nao entra, mesmo com os filtros desativado
<Victorino> Quando digitei esse comando que você me deu, ele abriu uma janela. SImplesmente cliquei em cima do arquivo e arrastei para essa nova janela aberta.
<Victorino> Porém, ele deu o mesmo erro dizendo que não tenho permissão
<Victorino> Opa...nessa nova janela aberta, claro que fui indo no caminho para descompactação
<ZNC> Victorino, mmm estranho
<ZNC> tenta descompactar em outra localidade, abra a pasta correta (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/) copia e cola
<ZNC> estando como superusuario vc pode pintar e bordar nas pastas
<ZNC> se nao esta podendod, é porque nao esta como superusuario
<Victorino> Eu só preciso digitar esse comando que você me deu, né?
<ZNC> gksu nautilus
<ZNC> vai abrir o nautilus como super-usuario (root)
<Victorino> O que é o nautilus?
<ZNC> ele vais pendir seu password
<ZNC> Victorino, seu gerenciador de arquivo
<peregrinator_six> meu DEUS, como a "Yearnings of the Wind" é linda! Nossa, de mais! :D
<ZNC> serio legal (kkk)
<Victorino> ZNC, ele abre a janela para mim mas não está pedindo a senha. Lembro que coloquei apenas na primeira vez e agora que eu coloco o comando novamente, ele abre sem senha. Entrei na pasta, cliquei com o direito no arquivo e copiar. No Nautilus, entrei no caminho certinho e cliquei com o direito.... o "Colar" está desabilitado.
<ZNC> Victorino, entao vamos tentar de outra forma
<ZNC> talvez pareça mais facil a vc
<ZNC> Victorino, vc ja ouviu falar dos comando (cd e cp)?
<Victorino> Só usei CD em DOS...rsrs
<ZNC> Victorino, perfeito
<ZNC> tem a mesma função
<Victorino> Ok. =)
<ZNC> vc descompacta o arquivo dito cujo em qualquer localidade, entre nesta pasta, usando o terminal com o comando (cd)
<ZNC> quando vc estiver a plena certeza que esta na localidade, usa o comando (cp onde_o_arquivo_esta.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/)
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> (sudo cp onde_o_arquivo_esta.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/)
<ZNC> nao esqueça do ´sudo´
<ZNC> vou fazer um curativo volto assim q der
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, canal, bom dia. :)
<sandrossv> Boa niote
<sandrossv> noite*
<Arch__> noite
<fagner> algum brazuca ?
<sandrossv> fagner: todos
<fagner_> ai galera alguem pode da uma ajudinha?
<sandrossv> fagner_: pergunta, se alguem souber, te responde
<fagner_> com web cam
<fagner_> meu drive não ta funfando?
<fagner_> consigo ter imagens dela apartir do cheese mais não consigo configurar  nem uza-la no msn...
<ruffleS> boa noite. alguém sabe como fazer um liveusb do iso do ubuntu no opensuse?
<sandrossv> ruffleS: dd
<ruffleS> sandrossv: ok.. como?!
<sandrossv> dd if=imagem.iso of=/dev/sd[x]
<ruffleS> eu ponho /dev/sdb ou /dev/sdb1 ???
<sandrossv> sdb
<ruffleS> desmonta primeiro?
<sandrossv> sim
<ruffleS> sandrossv: muito obrigado
<ruffleS> sandrossv: vou voltar pro ubuntu.. não consigo usar kde
<sandrossv> ruffleS: ta usando qual distro ?
<ruffleS> opensuse 11.4
<sandrossv> hmm
<ruffleS> sandrossv: o apt está a anos luz do sistema de pacotes do opensuse
<sandrossv> nunca usei opensuse
<ruffleS> ´e uma distro bastante interessante
<ruffleS> mas debian é debian.. quem usa é difícil mudar
<ruffleS> já tentei mudar várias vezes mas eu sempre acabo voltando
<illuminarch> Bom dia a todos!
<deadlock> illuminarch, dia
<illuminarch> deadlock: Bom dia!
<deadlock> :)
<Stylles> Alguém ja usou o pam_mount?
<web_knows> hi
<sammuelfcs> Bom dia, alguém sabe como integrar o mail-notification ao evolution?
<mvcirino> Depois de instalado, vai em Editar, Plugins e veja se está marcado o item notificação de mensagem
<sammuelfcs> Vou olhar agora!
<sammuelfcs> Vc está se referindo ao jean-yves lefort's mail notification, todos estão marcados menos ele, mas não consigo marca-lo
<mvcirino> sammuelfcs, o meu item chama-se Notificação de mensagem. autores Miguel Angel López Hernández <miguel@gulev.org.mx>,Srinivasa Ragavan <sragavan@novell.com>
<sammuelfcs> ok, selecionado...
<mvcirino> Reinicia o Evolution
<mvcirino> No meu não precisei fazer mais nada. Porém tenho instalado o pacote evolution-plugins e evolution-indicator
<sammuelfcs> mvcirino, valeu cara funcionou perfeito, obrigado!
<mvcirino> Beleza!
<gmantovani2005> bom dia
<gmantovani2005> eu instalei uma ferramenta chama STS, eh o eclipse junto com o plugging grails...
<gmantovani2005> para instalar eu executei um script q me deu um wizard com next next finish
<gmantovani2005> como eu faço para desinstalar agora ? ele instalou em um diretório dentro do home do usuario mesmo
<gmantovani2005> alguem pode me ajudar com isto ?
<omelete> só tá dentro do home?
<gmantovani2005> entao, pelo q eu vi ele criou um diretorio dentro do home, eu nao encontrei em outro lugar
<gmantovani2005> vc acha q apenas excluindo o diretorio ja resolve ?
<omelete> talez sim
<omelete> olha se ñ tem nada no usr/bin tb
<giano_> em /opt tanbem
<gmantovani2005> nao tem nada
<gmantovani2005> ele criou uma pasta oculta tbm .grails/ no home do usuario
<giano_> deleta tanbem
<gmantovani2005> quando se utiliza o instalador dos pacotes eh facil para desinstalar, mas estes wizards tbm nao deveriam ter alguma coisa para desinstalar ?
<giano_> ve se não tem um readme derrepente diz como desinstalar ou algum script de unistall
<mvcirino> geralmente é o mesmo script com algum parâmetro como um -u ou -uninstall. Tem que ver no manual ou no site do desenvolvedor
<gmantovani2005> blz, vou dar uma olhada, eh q no site do desenvolvedor realmente nao tem falando sobre, mas acho q tbm apenas excluindo ele desinstala, pois eh uma versao do eclipse com um pluggin, por isto quero desinstalar, pois ja tenho ele instalado em outro lugar
<gmantovani2005> e para instalar o eclipse eh apenas descompactar
<gmantovani2005> mas esta versao veio um instalar q resolvi usar
<shallwe> bom dia galera do ubuntu :D
<shallwe> alguém sabe como instalar o gimp 2.7 ou 2.8?
<shallwe> é que eu pedi pro ubuntu instalar o gimp e ele instalou o 2.6 ai não tem aquele sistema de janelas unicas :(
<mvcirino> tem que adicionar o ppa do gimp
<mvcirino> Procura no google por Gimp 2.7 +ubuntu que tem explicado
<shallwe> mvcirino, aa blz, acabei de achar hahaha é um tal de ppa gimp :D
<shallwe> issomesmo tem que adicionar vlw
<gmantovani2005> soh pra confirmar o gimp 2.7 ainda nao eh versao final correto ? a ultima versao eh a 2.6 ?
<megalinux> binha
<shallwe> gmantovani2005, estavel sim 2.6
<shallwe> mas ja esta na 2.8
<shallwe> li ontem que eles deram uma nova atrasadinha no lançamento :(, mas ta indo :D É uma pena, ver o carro chefe do linux meio parado assim
<gmantovani2005> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-gimp-27-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<gmantovani2005> eu achei este link q fala como instalar a versao 2.7
<gmantovani2005> procurei como o mvcirino falou = Ginp 2.7 +ubuntu
<shallwe> isso mesmo vlw :D era esse mesmo que eu achei depois que vc deu a dica
<shallwe> é que estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 :P
<shallwe> vamos ver, instalando e testando
<Rafael_Neri> shallwe: tem como usar janelas unicas no gimp 2.6
<shallwe> sera que não tem como deixar a barra do unity do lado direito sempre aparecendo? o.O
<shallwe> Rafael_Neri, o.O eu não achei, fui em "janelas" e não tinha nada la
<Rafael_Neri> não existir uma opção no menu pra isso
<Rafael_Neri> vc deve instalar o gimpbox
<Rafael_Neri> é ele faz tudo pra vc
<shallwe> aaaa bom
<Rafael_Neri> veja: http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=72976.0
<shallwe> puxa uma boa saáda isso, vai tinha essa opção de instalar isso na hora que escolhi o gimp pois mais embaixo tinha opções pra escolher pacotes adicionais :D
<shallwe> vlw Rafael_Neri :D
<Rafael_Neri> di nada. precisando estamos aqui
<shallwe> também não é muito aconselhável ficar usando programa teste em um ubuntu teste o.O acho que ele deve pirar as vezes.
<Rafael_Neri> com certeza. aconselho usar a versão estavel 2.6
<Rafael_Neri> mas o gimpbox so faz unir as janelas e o gimo continua sendo o 2.6 estavel
<shallwe> a sim
<shallwe> bom vamos testar , depois do update matinal de 150mb de atualização pro ubuntu 11.04 :D
<Rafael_Neri> é excelente vc vai ver
<shallwe> vlw :D bom reinicializada básica e já volto
<gmantovani2005> depois de seguir os passos q esta no caminho para executar o gimpbox
<gmantovani2005> vc pode editar o arquivo /usr/share/applications/gimp.desktop
<gmantovani2005> e alterar a execução para gimpbox
<gmantovani2005> dai fica certo o atalho tbm
<tania> acesso62874246
<Rafael_Neri> é isso ai gmantovani2005
<Rafael_Neri> eu chegui até alterar o script
<Rafael_Neri> pra que ele fizesse a uniao mas rapidamente pq era meio lento
<gmantovani2005> eu segui os passos para usar o gimpbox e alterei o gimp.desktop, nao vi diferença de velocidade nao, mas eu nao sou um grande usuario do gimp nao, eu faço soh o basico mesmo com imagens
<Rafael_Neri> ele funciona normal so na abertura que demora um pouco
<Rafael_Neri> mas o resto ta que nem antes
<gmantovani2005> sobre a versao 11.04 q estao testando, o q estao achando dela ? eu ainda nao mexi nesta versao
<gmantovani2005> sobre o sistema de janelas q adotaram, ficou a mesma coisa para os usuarios ? esta reconhecendo bem as placas de videos, como esta isto ?
<Rafael_Neri> tbm nao mexi ainda
<gmantovani2005> alguem aqui esta mexendo com a versao 11 do ubuntu e pode me falar o q esta achando ?
<gmantovani2005> ontem eu vi uma noticia sobre a Oracle doar o OpenOffice para comunidade...Isto muda alguma coisa para o LibreOffice ?
<Rafael_Neri> acho que não
<efraimmarcatto> olá pessoas
<efraimmarcatto> quanto tempo naum entro aqui
<gmantovani2005> vc usa o Libre Rafael_Neri ???
<Rafael_Neri> O libreOffice evolui
<efraimmarcatto> entrei e tenho uma duvida
<Rafael_Neri> não se cogita voltar ao open
<gmantovani2005> hummm...eu estou usando o LivreOffice a pouco tempo
<efraimmarcatto> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id  << erro no boot
<efraimmarcatto> alguem sabe oque pode ser?
<gmantovani2005> entao o open vai acabar mesmo? esta foi apenas a descontinuação q a oracle anunciou....
<Rafael_Neri> to usando o broffice baseado no libreoffice
<Rafael_Neri> nao o openoffice não vai acabar
<gmantovani2005> vao ter dois projetos ?
<Rafael_Neri> sim
<Rafael_Neri> os desenvolvedores que estão no libre continuarão
<gmantovani2005> entendi
<Rafael_Neri> o open vai continuar de onde parou com os desenvolvedores que restaram
<Rafael_Neri> e vai tentar juntar mais
<Rafael_Neri> agora com toda essa reviravolta quem perdeu mais foi o OpenOffice
<efraimmarcatto> oi
<efraimmarcatto> alguem pode me ajudar?
<gmantovani2005> uma pena, acho q todos os desenvolvedores envolvidos em um projeto eh mais produtivo, uma evolução maior para ferramenta
<gmantovani2005> do geito q vc falou, parece uma divisao
<mauricio> bom dia gente boa
<mauricio> alguem pode me ajudar com um problema no samba?
<mauricio> o problema é esse "smbd/service.c:988(make_connection_snum)
<mauricio>   canonicalize_connect_path failed for service"
<efraimmarcatto> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id  << erro no boot
<efraimmarcatto> alguém?
<marmadeoli_> como faço para desativar a senha do chaveiro padrão? Tenho um bug que se repete no 10.10 e no 11.04. Ao iniciar o sistema ela é pedida 4, às vezes 5 vezes seguidamente, como se não gravasse ao ser informada ou como se fosse geradas 4 instâncias
<marmadeoli_> no 10.04 ela age normalmente, pedindo uma única vez na inicialização do sistema
<marmadeoli_> Outro probleminha que tenho encontrado ocorre apenas no meu laptop. A tecla fn-f5/fn-f6 serviria para aumentar e diminuir o volume do som. Aontece que quando ela é precionada todo a tela fica sem controle, o som se eleva (OU DIMINUI) e não se consegue mais ajusta-los, só retomando o controle com a reiniciação do sistema.
<pqatsi> marmadeoli_: ambos os casos são de se registrar bug no launchpad
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Rafael_Neri> gmantovani2005 são projetos diferentes mas não quer dizer que não possa existir colaboração entre eles
<Rafael_Neri> efraimmarcatto não entendi seu problema
<marmadeoli> como faço para desativar a senha do chaveiro padrão? Tenho um bug que se repete no 10.10 e no 11.04. Ao iniciar o sistema ela é pedida 4, às vezes 5 vezes seguidamente, como se não gravasse ao ser informada ou como se fosse geradas 4 instâncias
<marmadeoli> Outro probleminha que tenho encontrado ocorre apenas no meu laptop. A tecla fn-f5/fn-f6 serviria para aumentar e diminuir o volume do som. Aontece que quando ela é precionada todo a tela fica sem controle, o som se eleva (OU DIMINUI) e não se consegue mais ajusta-los, só retomando o controle com a reiniciação do sistema.
<Rafael_Neri> marmadeoli sobre o chaveiro padrão vc pode desabilita-lo
<marmadeoli> Rafael_Neri, como faço isso? E, primeiramente, que consequencias isso gera?
<Rafael_Neri> não estou no meu pc agora porisso é windows que estou usando entao vou tentar guia-lo
<Rafael_Neri> mesmo assim
<efraimmarcatto> esta dando esse erro no boot
<efraimmarcatto> depois de reiniciar ele funciona
<efraimmarcatto> GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id  << erro no boot
<marmadeoli> Rafael_Neri, blz
<Rafael_Neri> ok efraimmarcatto deixa-me ver
<efraimmarcatto> vlw
<Rafael_Neri> marmadeoli no menu superior existe uma opção chamada "aplicativos de sessão" ou algo parecido em que vc pode desablilitar os aplicativos que iniciam junto com o ubuntu
<Rafael_Neri> efraimmarcatto: vamos testar algo, ai vai o passo a passo
<Rafael_Neri> executar 'echo FRAMEBUFFER=y > /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/plymouth' como root
<efraimmarcatto> vou falar pro meu amigo
<efraimmarcatto> ele q está com esse problema
<efraimmarcatto> pera ai
<efraimmarcatto> a proposito o linux mint é baseado no ubuntu né? vai ser igual
<Rafael_Neri> executar 'update-initramfs -u' pra regerar o initramfs com plymouth adicionada
<Rafael_Neri> sim o mint é baseado no ubuntu
<Spiga> se quiser pode usar o comando e2fsck -C0-v-y-f /dev/sdXX
<Spiga> isso com live CD
<Rafael_Neri> reiniciar e se for mostrado o erro novamente aperte ESC e confirmar que vc ver o aviso
<tania> Bom dia :)
<tania> alguém por um acaso compartilha scanner utilizando xinetd e sane-utils?
<MarconM> Geowany ea e
<MarconM> to falando do jdownloader
<MarconM> aeuhauhaueaheuaehaea
<marmadeoli> Boa tarde! Se for da minha vontade continuar a usar o gnome no ubuntu 11.04 em vez do unity como proceder para instalação do pacote uma vez que o gnome-shell não está no repositírio do 11.04?
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, o Ubuntu usa GNOME que eu saiba
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, olá André... desculpe se me atrapalhei nos nomes técnicos. Refiro-me a não querer usar o unity como padrão no 11.04?
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, nessa versão será possível usar o gnome clássico, na 11.10 só o shell Unity
<marmadeoli> no meu caso aqui, só está disponível o shell unity
<marmadeoli> no 11.04
<marmadeoli> quero testar o shell gnome3
<marmadeoli> não estou gostando do Unity
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, na tela de login quando clicar no seu usuário ali embaixo tem a opção
<marmadeoli> mais difícil de encontrar as coisas nele mano
<marmadeoli> hummm
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, houve mudanças no gnome 3 também, não é igual as versões anteriores...
<marmadeoli> mas André, quando fiz o upgrade, lembro que ele desistalou o gnome-shell por padrão
<marmadeoli> por isso que quero testar para ver qual a melhor para mim
<Andre_Gondim> por padrão? o Ubuntu não tem gnome-shell por padrão
<marmadeoli> então como se chamava o "normal" do 10.04 e 10.10 para eu aprender o nome correto dos bois
<marmadeoli> hehehehehhe
<marmadeoli> entendo que eu esteja fazendo confusões
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, no meu aqui não apareceu nenhuma opção na inicialização de sessão, ou seja, ele vai diretamente para o Unity
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, quando você clica no seu usuário para logar tem o idioma, teclado e a sessão, na sessão tem a opção Versão Clássica
<marmadeoli> então, isso não aconteceu
<marmadeoli> enfim... encontrei como instalar o gnome3 aqui. vou testar
<marmadeoli> Qual a justificativa de se adotar o unity em vez de continuar com o anterior?
<Andre_Gondim> marcosroriz, que anterior?
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, não tou sabendo dizer os nomes, mas me refiro ao modelo usado no 10.04 e 10.10
<marmadeoli> anterior ao uso do unity
<Andre_Gondim> marcosroriz, as versões anteriores tinham o gnome-panel
<marmadeoli> não sou marcosroriz
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, mals
<marmadeoli> pronto... gnome-panel
<marmadeoli> o natural não seria o uso do gnome3?
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, aí o GNOME 3 mudaria tudo e passaria a usar o gnome-shell, o Ubuntu resolveu que desenvolveria o Unity e passaria a usá-lo ao inés do gnome-shell como seu shell padrão
<marmadeoli> por que a escolha do Unity?
<Andre_Gondim> mas continua a ser GNOME 3, só o shell que é diferente
<ZNC> Victor (<victor__> ZNC é o Victorino. ; <victor__> Deu certo!!! ; <victor__> Eu queria te agradecer muito! Espero me manter no linux por um bom tempo. )  nao agradeça a mim, e sim a comunidade Linux
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, tenho lido algumas discussoes aqui de colegas não quererem adotar o unity e continuarem com a proposta da gnome, por isso minhas dúvidas. Imaginei que tivesse havido alguma "briga" em termos de ideologia (como ocorreu, por exemplo, com o libreoffice).
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, http://www.hardware.com.br/artigos/entendendo-unity/
<marmadeoli> beleza
<marmadeoli> obrigado
<marmadeoli> é disso que eu preciso...
<ZNC> pendriver Kingston esta sendo identificado como (Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1516:8628 CompUSA Pen Drive) alguem ja sofreu com este mal?
<ZNC> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=71629.0
<ZNC> ui wireless
<ZNC> ¬¬
<Rafael_Neri> não sei como o unity esta hoje pq so usei na epoca do netbook remix mas gostei da ideia da canonical em mudar
<Setthy> eu ja abandonei o ubuntu,... usava o debian depois comecei a usar o ubuntu des da versão 5,... ou seja aprimeira,... depois desse unity onde eu testei e odiei,... voltei para o debian,... ubuntu com gnome sera um kubuntu na vida,... praticamente esquecido e com incontaveis bugs
<ZNC> o cliente fala: o pendriver estava normal, ate o ponto que transferi algumas musicas MP3 para o dispositivo portatil, ao efetuar a ligação ao aparelho de audio no automóvel, o dispositivo dito deixou de funcionar no seu sistema (Ubuntu 10.09), e posteriormente deixando de funcionar no automóvel, e sendo identificado como sendo de outra marca,
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, segundo o texto, na minha opinião, eles não conseguiram o objetivo. :/
<marmadeoli> imaginar que a google já teria formatado a forma de pensar dos usuários é o erro metodológico principal. Principalmente no Brasil, as pessoas ainda pensam desktop ao estilo windows XP (Se a idéia é fazer com que a "vizinha" use o computador)
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, sugestao de pagina para seu portal, mas eu nao tenho o link, mas sugestao de um assunto, ensina as pessoas usar o apt-get remove, para remover o unity e ensina a usar o apt-get install para instalar o gnome, lhe garanto pelo o que vejo sera muito visitado :-S
<Setthy> <marmadeoli> eu tenho em media 500 clientes entre usuarios comuns e empresas,... em minhas pesquisas (entre meus clientes) mostrando a eles o novo ubuntu 11.04 beta 2,... de uns 50 clientes 30 pelo menos ja disseram não querer migrar para o novo ambiente devido a perca de tempo em aprender como funciona e como se localizar nele,... ja que para empresas tempo é dinheiro,... e se estão usando linux,... é pela sua estabilidade, segurança e claro "gratuito
<Setthy> "...
<ZNC> Setthy, serio? e vc nao sabe usar o apt-get remove?
<pqatsi> mmimimimi
<ZNC> pqatsi, mimimi sim sim srrssr
<pqatsi> Setthy: essa pesquisa é tendenciosa como todas as outras
<pqatsi> 1) O Unity não ta pronto
<ZNC> pqatsi, vou ate sair ja, preciso ir ao estagio atarde volto
<pqatsi> 2) Você apresenta uma interface nova sem apresentar como ela é
<pqatsi> se eu fizer uma interface sem mouse, só lendo o movimento dos olhos, provavelmente ela seria mais fácil e intuitiva
<pqatsi> mas geraria um trauma em quem não souber que ela usa os olhos pra mexer
<pqatsi> portanto, sem o minimo de conhecimento sobre o que está testando, fica difícil
<Andre_Gondim> as pessoas não se deram conta que vai mudar, sendo gnome-shell ou unity vai mudar...
<Setthy> <pqatsi> 1 que não uso Linux a alguns dias,... e sim a anos,... 2 que estamos a menos de 10 dias do lançamento da versão final com unity,... 3,... como eu disse,... eu mesmo usava o ubuntu de de sua primeira versão,... mas como o amigo marmadeoli disse,... as pessoas estão acostumadas com algo que não vem de hoje,... e era oque atrai muito para o ubuntu,...
<Rafael_Neri> galera se não for no unity vai ser no Gnome 3 então dificuldades vao existir de qualquer jeito
<Rafael_Neri> ou vcs pensam que o gnome3 está do mesmo jeitinho
<Rafael_Neri> ?
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, não sei bem o que eu fiz aqui, mas está bem melhor. KKKk
<Setthy> sim, sim,... Rafael,... sou a favor de mudanças e inovações sim,... por isso amo Linux,... ele é livre para fazerem oque quiserem com ele,... da forma que quiserem,... só acho que a canonical se preciptou um pouco com uma mudança tão drastica na forma em que seus usuarios estavam acostumados,...
<marmadeoli> preciso de uma ajuda tua em uma questão... Desde o ubuntu 10.10, quando inicio o sistema ele pede a senha para desbloquear o ficheiro padrão. Nisso tudo bem, é até legal a funcionalidade, mas ele me pede a mesma senha 4 ou 5 vezes seguidas e isso é muito chato. Tem como mudar esse comportamento?
<Chaintech> senha de rede
<marmadeoli> mas ele pede 5 vezes seguidas
<marmadeoli> a mesma senha
<marmadeoli> no ubuntu 10.04 bastava informar uma vez e pronto
<Chaintech> mas pede senha para a rede ou para outras coisas?
<marmadeoli> não sei te dizer
<marmadeoli> eu quero que seja apenas uma vez como na versão 10.04
<Chaintech> tenta ver no chaveiros de senhas
<marmadeoli> isso só acontece na 10.10 e agora na 11.04
<Chaintech> no meu não se passa isso mas eu não uso Ubuntu uso Mint 10
<marmadeoli> Chaintech, mint é o debian?
<Chaintech> o Mint 10 é com base no Ubuntu mas mais perfeito XD
<Chaintech> o Mint Debian é que é base do Debian
<marmadeoli> hummm não conheço
<Chaintech> marmadeoli, sobre as senhas tenta ver o getor de senhas podes ter algum erro e por isso ele vai te pedindo varias vezes
<marmadeoli> Chaintech, preciso de uma assistência nisso, pois nunca alterei essas configurações. Nem sei onde se localizam
<Setthy> <marmadeoli> voce pode tentar isso,...    rm -r .gnome2/keyrings   ou de uma olhada aqui antes http://www.linuxacessivel.org/category/dicas/
<Hutley> pessoal, estou utilizando o Kubuntu 10.10... Eu ativo as animações e elas funcionam perfeitamente, mas quando reinicio o Kubuntu, as animações são automaticamente desativadas. Quando tento aviá-las de novo, aparece uma msg dizendo que as animações foram desativadas por algum programa, mas não informa qual... Alguém já passou por isso?
<Rafael_Neri> marmadeoli o chaveiro do GNOME é formado pelo "agente de chaves SSH", "certificados e armazenamento de chaves" e "serviço de armazenamento secreto" então digite no shell "gnome-session-properties" e desmarque essas opções
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, pvt!
<ffr76> o que estou fazendo de errado? http://paste.ubuntu.com/596181/
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, !ping
<Spiga> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> acho que não esta comparando pq?http://paste.ubuntu.com/596181/
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76, qual o problema?
<peregrinator_six> Rafael_Neri, esse é o problema dele... http://paste.ubuntu.com/596181/
<Spiga> faz assim
<Spiga> if [ "$nome" != "$arq"]
<Spiga> then
<Spiga> echo "OK registrado nome $nome"
<Spiga> else echo "Este nome ja existe."
<Spiga> da um enter no else
<Spiga> deixa ele em uma linah sozinho
<Spiga> linha*
<ffr76> Spiga,não entendi ???
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, ainda estou confuso com algumas definições. Instalei o Gnome3 e mesmo assim ainda estou usando o unity? É isso?
<marmadeoli> os gráficos estão bem melhores
<ffr76> Spiga,pq ainda não esta comparando se tem nomes iguais|:>(
<Rafael_Neri> marmadeoli vc deve mudar a opção na hora do login
<Spiga> hum... nao intendo muito de bash. mas acredito que seja as " geralmente variavies nao tem "" as "" e so quando tem texto normal. nao seria isto? entao no caso vc ta comparando o nome "$nome" e nao variavel $nome.
<marmadeoli> não entendo o que vocês falam pois aqui não aparece essa opção
<Spiga> marmadeoli: troca a sessao para gnome-shell la na tela de login
<marmadeoli> não tem essa opção
<Spiga> clica no seu nome.
<Spiga> vai aparecer 1 barra la em baixo
<marmadeoli> já fiz isso
<Spiga> hum..
<Rafael_Neri> ele deve aparece numa barra inferior
<Rafael_Neri> durante o login
<Rafael_Neri> vc tem certeza que instalou direitinho?
<Spiga> cara tenho quase 100% de certeza que essa barra aparece quando vc clica no seu NOME>
<marmadeoli> seguinte
<Spiga> quando vc seleciona .. nao e quando a tela de login aparece.
<Andre_Gondim> marmadeoli, estou um pouco ocupado, outra hora te falo melhor
<marmadeoli> eu tinha o 10.04 no meu laptop, daí fiz update-manager -d para 10.10 e depois para 11.04
<marmadeoli> hoje adicionei o ppa do gnome3 também
<Spiga> da um CTRL+Alt+L
<Spiga> clica switch user
<marmadeoli> Andre_Gondim, sem pro Andre
<Spiga> seleciona o seu nome.
<Spiga> e olha na parte inferior do monitor
<Spiga> com varias opções.
<marmadeoli> ok, aparece as opções ubuntu, e ubuntu classic (Que não funcionam as duas), gnome shell e user difined
<marmadeoli> minha dúvida é, mesmo o gnome shell usa o unity?
<marmadeoli> porque na configurações do compiz ele aparece lá
<Nilodanx5> ññ gnome shell é diferente do unityu
<Nilodanx5> gnome shell usa mutter
<marmadeoli> que é...
<Nilodanx5> unity no 11.04 usa o compiz
<Nilodanx5> porem ambos no 10.10 usam o mutter
<Nilodanx5> louco né???
<Nilodanx5> mais é verdade pq testei
<Nilodanx5> e mudei pro arch aonde to testando o gnome 3 = gnome shell sem compiz
<marmadeoli> Nilodanx5, eu instalei aqui o gnome3 via ppa
<Nilodanx5> tbm
<marmadeoli> então é bem parecido a aparência
<Spiga> esse via ppa e diferente do via source.
<Spiga> eu testei os 2
<Nilodanx5> porem achei bugadaço ja aki no arch ñ tive muito problemas em relação ao ubuntu
<Spiga> via source e bem mais instavel.
<Spiga> estavel
<Nilodanx5> sim sim Spiga
<Nilodanx5> correto
<marmadeoli> mas no 11.04 não tem no repositório o gnome-shell
<Nilodanx5> desisti do 11.04!!! voutei pro meu arch
<Spiga> uso mint ..,
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrs
<marmadeoli> gente, o pessoal aqui do ubuntu-br não usa mais ubuntu, só usa esse mint (que não sei o que é)
<Nilodanx5> é a transição do X man!!!
<Nilodanx5> se acustume
<Nilodanx5> porem linux e linux
<marmadeoli> certo, mas a que se refere?É outro sistema? Um fork do ubuntu, do debian, etc
<marmadeoli> material para leitura por favor hhehehehehe
<Spiga> eu to usando mint devido a estabilidade do sistema.. falando sero o mint ta muito rapido, melhor que o ubuntu 10.04 para frente
<Nilodanx5> nem todos gostam do fundador do slackware por o slackware ser arcaico e eu o amo haha!
<Nilodanx5> loucura tudo isso
<Nilodanx5> ...
<marmadeoli> nunca usei slack ou fedora
<Nilodanx5> usei ambos
<marmadeoli> sempre debian-like
<Nilodanx5> slack é mió pra mim
<marmadeoli> os computodores do trabalhos todos usam linux educacional, que é um ubuntu-like
<marmadeoli> bom... pelo menos, o gnome3 aqui tá mais bonitão (pra mim) que o unity
<marmadeoli> a idéia do gobject introspection do gtk3 tá bacana
<marmadeoli> agora, sempre que dá um probleminha diz que o problema nao pode ser relatado por não ser um programa ubuntu genuino
<marmadeoli> tá igual a microsoft
<marmadeoli> kkkkkk
 * peregrinator_six ...
<ffr76> não consigo compara o nome digitado com que esta no arquivo??http://paste.ubuntu.com/596181/
<Spiga> nao posso reclamar de slackware.. foi minha primeira distribuição.
<Spiga> muito boa
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76 reveja o if que eu acho que o problema está nele
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,como assim?
<Rafael_Neri> ele não entra no if
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,e oq seria?
<Spiga> ffr76:
<Spiga> if [ $nome != Spiga ]; then
<Spiga> echo "Ok registrado nome $nome"
<Spiga> fi
<Spiga> faltou ;
<Spiga> eu fis un teste aki e deu certo vou mandar o link
<Spiga> ffr76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596230/
<Spiga> olha ai
<ffr76> Spiga,sim defato apenas 1 nome funciona !!!com um arquivo cheio de nomes não
<Spiga> rapaz. vc tem que fazer um loop.
<Spiga> testar linha por linha do arquivo·
<gabezao> tinha q verificar ocorrencias do $Nome dentro do txt
<Spiga> nao acho que é assim que se faz nao. setando uma variavel com varios nome. e depois ele busca automatico
<Spiga> vc tem que indicar no programa para ele checar palavra por palavra ou ate mesmo um arquivo txt.
<Spiga> vc teria que fazer um loop.
<Spiga> fazendo ele chegar. linha por linha ...
<gabezao> for i in `cat arquivo.txt`;do...
<gabezao> ele faz assim :)
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76 testa assim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/596234/
<Spiga> locate funciona?
<Spiga> ou so com arquivo.
<gabezao> locate nao le ;/ o arquivo
<gabezao> locate le uma base de dados precopilada de todos os arquivos do sistema.
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e bom dia.
<gabezao> da arvore..
<Spiga> a ta
<gabezao> pra atualizar a base: updatedb
<Rafael_Neri> e ai ffr76 deu certo?
<_4_7_3_> *Boa tarde.
<Spiga> testei aki deu certo.
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76 encontrei mais um erro no seu codigo
<Rafael_Neri> ele coloca o nome e depois que verifica
<Rafael_Neri> então nada feito ele continua inserindo o nome mesmo que ele já exista
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,ok não e problema tirarei o >>nomes
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76 pronto tá corrigido e não possue nenhum erro. http://paste.ubuntu.com/596248/
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,erro na linha 6: [: número excessivo de argumentos
<Rafael_Neri> ffr76 colocar a variavel $arq entre aspas
<Rafael_Neri> ficaria "$arq"
<illuminarch> Pessoal se liguem ae
<illuminarch> http://sempreupdate.blogspot.com/2011/04/atencao-usuarios-do-ubuntu.html
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,Blz veio fincionou direitinho valeu mano :>)
<ffr76> Rafael_Neri,Brigaduu:>)
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém tem alguma dica para converter arquivos .dae (collada) para usar com o Wings3d (.wings)?  Pode ser para 3DS também desde que n
<EduardeCalibal> não tenha perdas.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Tá de DS agora é mano...?! :)
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite  a todos
<EduardeCalibal> DS?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<EduardeCalibal> Nintendo DS?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<edvaldoscruz> estou usado a versão Ubuntu 8.04 porque não consigo intalar  a 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> edvaldoscruz, algum erro no seu caso?
<edvaldoscruz> na hora de carregar na parte que vai para formatar o hd ele para e fica lendo, lendo e lendo
<edvaldoscruz> eu pensei que fosse o cd, mas não é
<pqatsi> o.0
<edvaldoscruz> ai instalei o Ubuntu 8.04 e está funicionando
<Spiga> da update.
<edvaldoscruz> só que p 10.10 não quer instalar de jeito nenhum
<Spiga> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre que tive esse problema que descreveu era problema com a mídia.  Geralmente ve mensagens no terminal inclusive.
<edvaldoscruz> instalei com a a mesma midia outro computador e foi normal
<Spiga> adiciona os repositorios do maverick e da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Spiga> e GG
<edvaldoscruz> só que nesse que uso, não aceita o 10.10
<Spiga> hum..;
<Spiga> faz o seguinte
<Spiga> vc tem o ISO 10.10
<Spiga> cria um disco de boot pelo pen drive.
<edvaldoscruz> tenho aqui no 8.04
<EduardeCalibal> edvaldocruz, uma mídia ruim pode não ler apenas em algumas máquinas.
<EduardeCalibal> Claro, se estiver bem ruim não vai ler em lugar algum.
<edvaldoscruz> aparentemente está excelente a mídia
<Spiga> instala pelo pen drive
<Spiga> seja feliz.. e mais rapido que CD
<edvaldoscruz> fiz o teste gravando outra
<edvaldoscruz> e continua com o mesmo problema
<Spiga> Cd e coisa do passado. usa pen drive.
<EduardeCalibal> Se não for problemas com a mídia mesmo com o pendrive vai ter o mesmo problema.  A inicialização não é garantida em todas os tipos de máquinas.  Mesmo com o antigo Win98 tinha máquinas que não iniciavam.  Mas o CD lendo é coisa de leitura.  Ai não sei se não é o seu caso.
<edvaldoscruz> vix
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, vai saber quando testar.
<edvaldoscruz> será que é o cdrom  então
<edvaldoscruz> pior que tenho instalado três e nos três acontece a mesma coisa
<edvaldoscruz> bom, como estou no ubuntu 8.04
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para atualizar o fairefox
<edvaldoscruz> porque esse é 3beta5
<fslima0> fairefox.. boa
<EduardeCalibal> Simples escrita fonética...  Bem comum nos chat.  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Tal qual o naum, neim, baum e similares.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, troquei o control + w no firefox pelo control +q e fechei umas 30 janelas...  -.-
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<fslima0> eu sei nao.. nao reclamei, soh achei engracado :P
<fslima0> eu sei neh
<fslima0> queria que o meu teclado tivesse acentos
<fslima0> :(
<fslima0> faz tempo que nao os uso :P
<ghs> alguem aqui programa em Java ?
<Eckoz> bn
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-20
<marmadeoli> .
<marmadeoli> .
<marmadeoli> Estive lendo sobre o mint... ele é um ubuntu?
<Chaintech> ele usa a base do Ubuntu mas é muito melhor
<marmadeoli> instalei ele aqui numa virtual e as atualizações vêem de um repositório maverick
<Chaintech> foi o Mint 10?
<marmadeoli> sim
<marmadeoli> chantechsim
<marmadeoli> Chaintech,  sim
<Chaintech> ele tem como base o Ubuntu 10.10
<Chaintech> mas é muito bom recomendo
<marmadeoli> Se sim, qual a diferença de se instalar um ubuntu maverick e o mint?
<Chaintech> tem muitas ele vem sem BUGs o que já é muito bom e vem com muito mais coisas tudo a funcionar perfeito mas no site podes ler e ver tudo que ele tem
<marmadeoli> Chaintech, O não uso do 11.04?
<marmadeoli> Depois que li que existe uma versão totalmente debian, acho que vou instalar na máquina a Debian já que já possuo um ubuntu instalado
<Chaintech> o Mint 11 vai ter como base o Ubuntu 11.04 mas vai ser muito melhor e vai ter Gnome 3 mas mudado pela Team do Mint
<Chaintech> sim tb podes usar o Mint Debian
<marmadeoli> Ainda estou sem entender o porque disso. Não seria melhor todos trabalharem juntos para melhoria de um unico sistema?
<marmadeoli> Se fosse outro sistema até que sim, mas...
<Ricardo__> debian versao dvd
<Ricardo__> ja vem tudo
<Ricardo__> nem precisa por mint
<Ricardo__> mas enfim é de cada um
<Ricardo__> a versao dvd ta tri completa
<Chaintech> Mas lembrando que debian tem que se saber mais um pouco
<marmadeoli> Ricardo__, eu penso um pouco por ai cara, por isso quero entender
<Ricardo__> ate q nao cara
<Ricardo__> eu achei q ia apanhar
<Ricardo__> se tu manja legal de ubuntu
<marmadeoli> Chaintech, meu primeiro sistema foi Debia 3.0
<Ricardo__> vai se dar bem no debian tb eu achei q ia ser na unha mas ja mudou mta coisa
<Ricardo__> ta simples tb
<Arch__> debian não tem que saber mais
<Arch__> a não ser que tu queira usar a versão sid
<Arch__> aí sim
<Arch__> é bom saber mesmo :P
<marmadeoli> fui pro ubuntu quando a escola passou a usar o linux educacional que é baseado no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> pois é o debian ta simples tb
<Chaintech> tb já usei por muito tempo Debian
<Ricardo__> a versao stable é uma barbada
<marmadeoli> Enfim, o Mint então seria um apanhado das versões estáveis?
<Ricardo__> akela sid
<Ricardo__> deve ser divertida
<Ricardo__> ae o bixo pega
<Chaintech> eu testei uma vez o Mint Debian estava bem cool
<marmadeoli> Eu vou baixar ela, não vejo sentido ter dois Ubuntu na mesma máquina
<Arch__> realmente
<Arch__> a versão debian do mint é bem mais interessante
<Arch__> por ser rolling release
<Arch__> tu vai instalar ela só uma vez e nunca mais vai precisar instalar uma nova versão
<marmadeoli> Que significa???
<marmadeoli> não estou acostumado com a liguagem que vocês usam...
<marmadeoli> ahhhh
<marmadeoli> isso é bacana
<Chaintech>  Mas Arch__ tem um problema a qual quer update pode deixar de dar um hardware
<Arch__> rolling release = "ciclo contínuo"
<Arch__> normalmente
<Ricardo__> bom desse mint
<Arch__> uma distro é "congelada" e depois é lançada
<Ricardo__> é q pelo jeito vem completaço
<Arch__> se tu instalar o ubuntu 9.10 hoje
<Arch__> tu vai ver que ele tá bem desatualizado
<Arch__> e o único jeito é instalar uma nova versão do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> eu comecei no ubuntu
<Ricardo__> 9.04
<Ricardo__> jaunty
<Ricardo__> era mto bom
<Arch__> no "ciclo contínuo" tu baixa uma imagem do sistema operacional
<Arch__> e os pacotes continuam sendo atualizados continuamente
<Arch__> tu num vai precisar instalar uma nova versão desse sistema operacional
<marmadeoli> para uma máquina de produção isso é interessante
<Arch__> marmadeoli: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/mydeveloperworks/blogs/752a690f-8e93-4948-b7a3-c060117e8665/entry/como_funcionam_as_distribuicoes_rolling-release?lang=pt_br
<Arch__> tá aí uma explicação decente xD
<marmadeoli> Arch__,  é o cara
<Ricardo__> é o prob do debian
<Ricardo__> é q vai ficando caduco
<Tortchan> Boa noite, galerinha. Vocês poderiam me ajudar? Eu estou tentando sumir com os botões do Eterm, mas não estou conseguindo.
<pqatsi> [19/04-20:36:08] < Arch__> rolling release = "ciclo contínuo"
<pqatsi> [19/04-20:39:31] < Ricardo__> é o prob do debian
<pqatsi> [19/04-20:39:34] < Ricardo__> é q vai ficando caduco
<pqatsi> existe algum problema de interpretação se eu disser que o Debian SID segue o conceito de rolling release?
<Ricardo__> to me referindo as stable
<Ricardo__> sid é outros 500
<Arch__> tanto o sid quanto o testing
<Arch__> a diferença é que o debian sid é muito tenso
<Arch__> uma vez uma atualização deixou o PAM quebrado
<pqatsi> nao acho o sid tenso
<Arch__> pam = o software gerenciador de contas
<Ricardo__> o testing é trankilo usar
<pqatsi> inclusive tive ele em servidor
<Arch__> então tu não conseguia logar
<Arch__> =x
<pqatsi> se voce souber usar pinagem no apt
<pqatsi> fica lindo
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> sua distro Arch__ também usa conceito de pinning
<pqatsi> talvez vc q nao saiba tb
<Arch__> conheço
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: sim sim, é so um concept enforcement
<Arch__> usando os repositórios estáveis do arch é só relaxar e gozar
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: e uma forma de dizer que o debian consegue ter 2 tipos de release
<Ricardo__> si
<pqatsi> Arch__: e rezar pra ninguem tentar te invadir
<pqatsi> ja que o arch tem o péssimo defeito de ter devels preguiçosos e de NAO ACEITAR PATCHES FORA DO UPSTREAM
<pqatsi> ou seja, patch de segurança, jamais
<ruffleS> Linux Inspiron 2.6.38-8-generic-pae #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 05:17:09 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<pqatsi> ruffleS: ja terminou de mostrar pra gente que voce tem uma distro explosiva nun kernel estavel? :D
<ruffleS> pqatsi, terminei de mostrar pra vocês que eu tô super satisfeito com minha distro e que eu a considero um privilegio e não um direito
<Chaintech> esse é um dos problemas que me leva a não usar Arch
<pqatsi> ruffleS: uuuui nervosa :P
<ruffleS> pqatsi, e que ao contrário de muitos aqui eu tô aqui pra somar e não pra dividir
<ruffleS> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... o sonrisal bateu na agua...
<pqatsi> nossa, não pode fazer uma piadinha sem graça mais? povo nervoso! até coloquei o :D na frente :D
<ruffleS> pois é.. tem muita gente aqui falando muita besteira ultimamente...
<ruffleS> encerro minhas alegações
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> nem pode manter o bom humor
<pqatsi> credo
<ruffleS> pqatsi, pode sim.. eu estou super bem humorado...
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, gnome 3, acha q vai dar certo? tuas considerações...
<Chaintech> ruffleS já lestes o estudo que a Canonical fez? Os devs deles tiveram problemas 5 em cada 11
<Chaintech> me refiro ao Unity
<ruffleS> Chaintech, sim.. li os testes e te sugiro a lê-los novamente. inclusive te sugiro também a ler o post que o rick spencer fez na mailing list do ubuntu recentente
<Chaintech> se tiveres ai link agradecia
<pqatsi> ruffleS: eu uso o que é mais produtivo.
<pqatsi> ruffleS: nun tá tendo rasgação de calcinha na lista n ne
 * pqatsi nao acompanha essa lista
<Chaintech> cada um usa o que mais gosta
<Chaintech> uns gostam de KDE, outros de Gnome e por ai fora
<Chaintech> tem para todos os gostos :D
<Arch__> kde é bão
<Arch__> eu gosto do openbox e fluxbox
<Ricardo__> bom pro fogo
<Arch__> mas configurar eles na mão dá uma preguiça =x
<Ricardo__> Arch__, hahai
<ruffleS> Chaintech, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<Chaintech> obg ruffleS
<ruffleS> pqatsi, você é um troll. eu não vou nem te responder
<Chaintech> já tinha visto esse link e foi nesse estudo que alguns tiveram problemas de crachs
<ruffleS> Chaintech, alguns. a maior parte dos problemas foram encontrados com 2 ou 3 usuarios unicos
<ruffleS> Chaintech, a maioria dos problemas foi relatada pelos usuarios P7, P9 e P11
<Chaintech> Mas ruffleS tens que ver uma coisa muita mais gente teve problemas uns gostam outros não já o Ubuntu Remix com Unity era super bugado até problemas no flash dava...
<ruffleS> Chaintech, se você ler no comentário do rick spencer os problemas de "crash" serão todos resolvidos até o lançamento da versão final, visto que a maioria dos problemas se da por conta do ccsm
<ruffleS> tô usando o natty e até agora não tive nenhum "crash"
<Chaintech> ruffleS no netbook foi só trocar de SO Jolicloud dos melhores SO para netbooks ele tem como base o Ubuntu LTS está perfeito rapido uma delicia de SO
<Chaintech> duvido que em tão pouco temo eles resolvam isso tudo
<pqatsi> ruffleS: nao, n e trollagem, e q eu não assino mesmo. e eu so fiz uma brincadeira contigo.
<ruffleS> Chaintech, não estou aqui pra dizer que não há SO melhor. o que eu quero dizer é que tem muita gente que está se antecipando a dar um veredito final. e o pior, com base numa versão alpha/beta, o que é o mais patético
<pqatsi> eu hein
<pqatsi> Considerando que faltam 9 dias pro lançamento, acho que antecipam demais as análises
<ruffleS> bom... use o que melhor satisfazer às suas necessidades. eu só não aceito um bando de gente aqui no canal do ubuntu teorizando coisas sem fundamento
<Chaintech> Mas ruffleS o Ubuntu sempre teve e vai continuar a ter problemas até ficar bom vai ter que levar muitos ups
<pqatsi> Chaintech: afirmação infeliz esta
<Chaintech> ruffleS não achas melhor se falar a verdades do que ficar a esconder e enganar toda a gente como se o Ubuntu fosse perfeito... quem gosta de esconder todos os problemas é a M$
<Chaintech> pqatsi é a verdade quando sair a final ainda vai ter muita coisa para se corrigir
<ruffleS> Chaintech, eu não estou a esconder nada do que acredito. sempre acreditei no sistema operacional que eu uso há mais de 5 anos e não ganho dinheiro nenhum pra estar a promover x ou y
<ruffleS> Chaintech, a diferença é que meu ponto de vista é diferente do seu e de muitos dos presentes aqui
<ruffleS> afinal, cada um tem direito a sua opnião
<Chaintech> claro
<Chaintech> e cada um tem os seus gostos
<Chaintech> e no mundo Linux é bom pq se A não gosta de KDE podes escolher o que mais gosta isso é bom
<Chaintech> eu sou um fã do Gnome mas não obrigo ninguem a usar ele todos somos livres de fazer as nossas escolhas
<pqatsi> ai ceus
<pqatsi> o ponto interessante que o ruffleS levantou é
<pqatsi> sequer foi lançada iso nova, menos ainda release
<pqatsi> esperem essa ocasião para encherem o bugtrack
<pqatsi> claro - espero que façam isso ao invés de reclamar como marias beatas
<ruffleS> se o Ricardo__ usa o debian, ponto pra ele. não sou eu quem vai querer mudar a distro do rapaz
<Arch__> galera já tá fazendo um barulhaço por causa do unity
<Arch__> quero só ver DX
<Chaintech> lol
<ruffleS> só não venha me dizer que a minha distro não presta por querer inovar e sair da inércia
<ruffleS> pq "nunca na história desse país" uma distro inovou tanto como o ubuntu
<ruffleS> e isso é fato
<Chaintech> inovar??? me diz depois onde
<ruffleS> pelo bem ou pelo mal tem algo sendo modificado
<pqatsi> [19/04-21:25:33] < ruffleS> só não venha me dizer que a minha distro não presta por querer inovar e sair da inércia
<pqatsi> [19/04-21:25:56] < ruffleS> pq "nunca na história desse país" uma distro inovou tanto como o ubuntu
<pqatsi> [19/04-21:26:05] < ruffleS> e isso é fato
<pqatsi> assino em baixo das 3 ultimas linhas
<pqatsi> o ubuntu muda coisas e faz tudo sem querer saber se vai ser o patinho feio ou nao
<pqatsi> simplesmente pegam e fazem
<pqatsi> e fazem muito bem
<Chaintech> Olha que eu fiquei a saber que o MAC antigo tinha a cara do Unity por isso muita gente fala ai que o Ubuntu quer virar o MAC dos pobres
<Arch__> aprenderam com o KDE
<Arch__> a mudança dói
<Chaintech> o KDE tem inovado cada vez mais
<ruffleS> Chaintech, uma pergunta. você usa linux ha quanto tempo? ha quanto tempo o DE que você usa parece ser o mesmo? pois de um ano pra cá a coisa mudou completamente. tirando o kde que mudou radicalmente eu nunca tinha presenciado uma mudança tão radical no paradigma do desktop livre
<Arch__> mas no futuro é melhor =x
<Arch__> 8 anos na versão 2
<Arch__> agora essas mudanças do gnome 3 vão demorar pra ser estáveis e/ou agradar
<Setthy> bugs no unity não são a questão,... e sim a interface que pra mim ficou uma porcaria e não me agradou, repito, não "ME AGRADOU",... voltei pro DEBIAN,...
<Ricardo__> Setthy, debian forever aeeeeeee
<Ricardo__> eheheeh
<Setthy> rsrs DEBIAN FOREVER Ricardo
<ruffleS> o que o pessoal não entendeu ainda é que o GNOME como instituição estava dependente dos desmandos da RED HAT. o ubuntu simplesmente não podia continuar aceitando isso. então resolveu que era chegada a hora de mudar pra algo que eles pudessem realmente ter controle
<pqatsi> ruffleS: ponto 1) Nunca usaram KDE 2 e gnome 1.qualquercoisa. ponto 2) Análise fanática e superficial
<Chaintech> ruffleS já usa faz uns anos largos embora gosto mais do Gnome já testei os outros e até usei KDE por um bom tempo não este novo 4.6.2
<pqatsi> ruffleS: então a trollagem vai continuar
<ruffleS> pqatsi, continuo te achando um troll inveterável
<pqatsi> ruffleS: eles não sabem da historia do gnome, das historias da redrato/novell/ms/icaza/
<pqatsi> etc, etc, etc
<pqatsi> ruffleS: i just made a joke ;)
 * pqatsi pokes ruffleS 
<ruffleS> Setthy, uma coisa é você não gostar de uma coisa e voltar pro debian. outra coisa é você falar que a "canonical deu mole e deveria continuar usando GNOME pq eles não vão dar conta do recado"
<ruffleS> se tem uma pessoa nesse mundo que tem dinheiro e peito pra mudar o cenário essa pessoa é o mark shuttleworth
<ruffleS> então eu acredito nele doa a quem doer
<pqatsi> ruffleS: teve e tem, já tem quantos anos que o ubuntu faz barulho por ai
<Chaintech> gente vamos ver como vai ficar a Canonical depois de lançar o 11.04 depois podemos debater se foi uma escolha acertada pq no REMIX eles perderam feio para outras distros
<Setthy> <ruffleS> eu disse que eles não vão dar conta do recado aonde???... oque eu digo e repito é que quem meche em time que esta ganhando e troxa,...
<pqatsi> nossa, que posicão mais conformista
<pqatsi> Chaintech: acertada ou nao, eles mudaram. e tem culhão pra isso
<pqatsi> dot
<ruffleS> essa mentalidade de que em time que está ganhando não se meche é coisa do passao, Setthy
<ruffleS> eu não te culpo. a microsoft te ensinou isso
<ruffleS> vou ter que concordar com o leleobhz
<ruffleS> quem tem culhão é o mark e ponto
<Chaintech> vamos ver depois falamos se ele tem ou não
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite a todos
<ruffleS> boa noite
<Chaintech> boa noite
<fx850p> Olá, estou c/ problemas no som... alguém se disponibiliza?
<ruffleS> fx850p, pergunte
<edvaldoscruz> não sei se foi contigo que falei hoje por volta das
<edvaldoscruz> 17h00 chaintech
<fx850p> ruffleS, simplesmente não sai som
<edvaldoscruz> mas eu estava com problema de instalar
<edvaldoscruz> o ubuntu 10.10
<edvaldoscruz> e instalei o 8.04
<ruffleS> fx850p, você já verificou se a caixa de som está ligada? já foi no controle de volume? ja futucou nas configurações de audio?
<ruffleS> fx850p, em outro SO (windows, mac os x, etc) funciona????
<Chaintech> não foi comigo edvaldoscruz
<Chaintech> mas se poder ajudar podes perguntar
<edvaldoscruz> e verifiquei que era o cdrom ue estava com o leitor  ruim
<edvaldoscruz> limei e instalei normal
<fx850p> ruffleS, possuo o XP em outro HD, trabalha tranquilo
<edvaldoscruz> limpei e instalou normal
<ruffleS> fx850p, você tem que dar uma googlada
<ruffleS> fx850p, procure saber o modelo de sua placa de som e de uma googlada associada ao ubuntu
<fx850p> só encontrei tópicos antigos
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<fx850p> de versoes antigas
<Setthy> <ruffleS> diz ae a distro que vc esta usando agora ou usa?
<ruffleS> Setthy, atualmente estou com o ubuntu natty
<fx850p> um lspci retorna:
<fx850p> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<ruffleS> Setthy, antes de me chamar de noob primeiro de diga a distro que você usa e saiba que eu já usei um bocado de distros antes do ubuntu.
<fx850p> 00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fx850p> a placa-mãe que uso possue som onboard, porém uso uma placa de som via PCI
<ruffleS> fx850p, abra um terminal e execute o alsamixer
<Romil> placas com chip via sao problematicas
<pqatsi> impressão minha ou eu conheco esse caso do fx850p ?
<pqatsi> so falta ser o mesmo que me perguntou a mesma coisa semana passada
<fx850p> nao... é comum assim? haha
<ruffleS> fx850p, não. já tive vários chipsets da via e nenhum nunca deu problema
<fx850p> estive vendo este msm erro aqui há mais de um mês até que desisti
<ruffleS> provavelmente é alguma coisa trivial que você não percebeu
<pqatsi> ruffleS: teve um caso igualzinho a esse umas semanas pra tras
<pqatsi> era o pulseaudio que não tava gostando das duas placas e mapeava o som errado
 * pqatsi nao lembra mais como resolveu
<fx850p> até vi um tópico que dizia haver um conflito c/ a ASUS K8V-SE e a solução era "jumpear" uns pinos da placa-mãe desligando o som onboard
<Arch__> via
<Arch__> pqp
<ruffleS> pior é  a SiS
<Arch__> bem
<Arch__> se tu não usa a da placa mãe
<Arch__> dá um blacklist nela
<ruffleS> Arch__, vamos partir do principio que a pessoa é um usuario novato e não sabe que porra é blacklist
<fx850p> eu não sei nem que porr* é a placa PCI
<fx850p> haha
<fx850p> no alsamixer, retorna as placas VIA8237 e a ICEnsemble ICE1724
<kaian> Boa noite ubunteros
<shallwe> galera alguém com o ubuntu 11.04 está conseguindo logar no empathy com messenger?
<shallwe> boas
<ruffleS> fx850p, tente aumentar o volume dessas placas
<kaian> shallwe eu estou usando o empathy
<Chaintech> xau gente boa noite para todos
<shallwe> kaian, com conta no messenger?
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite chaintech
<Setthy> boa noite chaintech
<Romil> shallwe, o problema é so com o empathy? testou outros?
<shallwe> Romil, no momento só tenho instalado o empathy mas vou instalar outro pra testar vamos ver
<fx850p> 'xo dá uma reiniciada...
<fx850p> ah, como eu ativo o Ctrl+Alt+Backspace ?
<kaian> shallwe sim
<Romil> existe um bug meio antigo no empathy, mas acho que no 11.04 deve estar resolvido
<shallwe> qual um outro bom além do empathy?
<Arch__> pidgin
<shallwe> sem ser o amsn o.O
<shallwe> aa boa vlw era esse mesmo :D
<Arch__> emesene
<Arch__> mercury
<kaian> shallwe recomendo o emesene
<shallwe> vamos ver estou instalando o pidgin e se nao rolar vou tentar o emesene
<shallwe> mercury é puro java não? o.O
<Arch__> é
<Arch__> mas conversa de aúdio e vídeo funfa nele =x
<shallwe> pois é, tem isso também, acho que audio e video só o mercury né?
<shallwe> não deve ter outro 100% compatível com o msn
<Romil> o rui do mercury é ser java
<Arch__> sim
<Arch__> java é tosco
<Arch__> maldita oracle
<shallwe> java é mega pesado
<shallwe> nunca vou entender o porque o.O
<kaian> Shallwe o seu ubuntu 11.04 está rodando lisinho?
<shallwe> sim
<Romil> shallwe, vamo ver se o empathy ai nao esta abrindo devido bug
<Romil> executa no terminal
<kaian> Aqui ta foda =/
<Romil> gksudo gedit /usr/share/pyshared/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<shallwe> é mais continuo com esses bugs
<shallwe> não tenho messenger
<kaian> =/
<shallwe> e a página do yahoo e-mail não abre o.O
<shallwe> ja no ruindows abre tudo de boa
<kaian> oO
<shallwe> estranho
<shallwe> vou tentar rodar no terminal pra ver se da alguma coisa
<kaian> vcs ja viram sobre o futuro do linux ^^ http://www.tecmundo.com.br/9688-o-futuro-do-mundo-de-acordo-com-os-resultados-do-google.htm
<Romil> procura a linha que tem CONTACTS
 * ruffleS no reggae music
<shallwe> se eu viver até ano que vem ta bom >D quero pegar ainda o ubuntu 11.10
<shallwe> é vou ter que refazer minha instalação o ubuntu que pena :(
<shallwe> deve ter algum firewall no ubuntu que não deixa eu acessar o messenger
<shallwe> nem algumas páginas na internet
<Romil> ahh
<Romil> é problema de mtu
<Romil> usando pppoe?
<shallwe> Romil, vc diz comigo?
<Romil> shallwe, sim
<shallwe> gvt
<shallwe> e roteador dlin 524
<Romil> sim mas vc usa discador?
<shallwe> lógico
<Romil> entao
<shallwe> isso de discar acho que nem existe mais ou existe? o.O
<shallwe> isso de discar é pros patos pagarem provedor, que coisa mais absurda isso, gvt não tem essas babaguices :D só ligo no pc e saio usando
<shallwe> internet liberada sem franquia :D
<shallwe> mas estranho no windows rola normal
<shallwe> só o ubuntu que não
<kaian> Boa noite pra vcs, to saindo
<shallwe> deve ter sido algo na instalação
<shallwe> boas noites filho durma bem D
<Romil> shallwe, que arquivos vc tem dentro de /etc/ppp/peers
<Romil> ?
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> Romil, providor
<Romil> provider ne
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> mas tem alguma coisa a ver com internet?
<Romil> shallwe, bom, entao abra o aquivo /etc/network/interfaces
<shallwe> porque eu navego normal só algumas paginas e messenger não funciona
<Cabrobra>  Boa noite! Gostaria de saber como posso instalar CS no Ubuntu 10.04
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> Cabrobra, o que seria cs?
<shallwe> auto lo
<shallwe> iface lo inet loopback
<shallwe> isso ai "auto lo
<shallwe> iface lo inet loopback"
<fx850p> nada de som :/
<fx850p> o ícone da barra fica --
<shallwe> fx850p, qual sua placa mae?
<fx850p> ASUS K8V-SE
<Romil> shallwe, nao sei onde ficam as configs da sua conexao
<shallwe> Romil, pois é, mas deve ser algum firewall só pode
<Cabrobra> Counter Strike... o jogo mesmo.
<Cabrobra> shallwe
<shallwe> omg e como eu iria saber que cs é counter strike o.O
<shallwe> eu tenho 31 anos de idade :D
<Romil> shallwe, nao é nao. é problema de mtu, so que no seu caso nao onde configurar
<shallwe> vc roda no wine eu acredito
<shallwe> Romil, humm então vou procurar no google algo sobre mtu :D
<shallwe> vlw :D
<shallwe> vamos ver
<Cabrobra> achei um link aqui.. agora... http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-counter-strike-16-no-ubuntu
<shallwe> Cabrobra, é isso mesmo via wine :D
<shallwe> qual seu pc?
<Cabrobra> shallwe kkkkkkk.. ei.. mas com 31 anos vc pegou a epoca do CS.. bombando nas Lans rsrsrsrs
<shallwe> eu não, nunca fui de lanhouse o.O
<fx850p> http://downloadnew.org/drivers/sound-card/via-envy24-audio-controller-family-driver-307774.html
<shallwe> peguei a época de final fight  e street fighter :D
<fx850p> existe alguma versao destes para Linux?
<shallwe> caramba cara, eu tenho uma raiva, mas uma raiva quando vc vai procurar algo no google e ele joga pra outro site de busca
<Cabrobra> heheheheh peguei tambem cara.. rsrsrs sou de 83
<shallwe> fx850p, pois é estava procurando problemas no google sobre isso mas ninguem esta tendo problemas de som o.O com essa placa mãe
<shallwe> vc fez algum upgrade do ubuntu?
<shallwe> :D
<fx850p> http://linux.die.net/man/1/envy24control
<Cabrobra> shallwe: estou instalando o Wine pela central de programas mesmo.. e depois tentarei rodar ele. Valeu
<shallwe> Cabrobra, isso mesmo, mas qual a config do seu pc?
<shallwe> tem placa de video qual?
<Cabrobra> tem nada.. é um notebook nogento. Não se incomode com isso. Uso ele para estudar somente e acessar a net... mas ele suporta o Counter Strike (CS 1.6), pois é um jogo de 1999-2003
<fx850p> shallwe, só mandar "ice1724 ubuntu" no google e terá texto para um bom tempo kk :)
<shallwe> fx850p, ta louco
<Cabrobra> ACER Aspire 3660, Intel Celeron M420 (1,6Ghz), HD 120, 2Gb RAM
<fx850p> como alterno de alsa para oss?
<shallwe> Cabrobra, esse cs é a primeira versão?
<Cabrobra> sim sim
<Cabrobra> shallwe
<Super_MeTroid> Daekdroom, boa noite.
<shallwe> Cabrobra, só lembrando que o wine é emulação, então você irá rodar mais lento que o nativo do windows, mas alguns relatam que tem a mesma velocidade, ai vc mesmo tem que testar
<Cabrobra> beleza
<Cabrobra> para ficar normal, seria melhor eu instalar um virtualbox?? E meter o ruindows xp por exemplo?
<Cabrobra> quit
<fx850p> Galera, alguém sabe como compilo isto? - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/snd_envy24ht.4freebsd.html
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<pabloedu> Galerinha... sou novo por aqui... mas ja chego com uma perguntinha... c num for incomodar... :D alguem ai já teve experiência com o BDE no ubuntu ?
<pabloedu> alguem por ai ?
<ZNC> pabloedu sim
<ZNC> direi brevemente
<ZNC> se souber o que esta instalando(kde) sim use, mas se for marinheiro de primeira viagem, nao use kde no ubuntu, previra outra distro arch slack etc
<ZNC> sem mais.
<ZNC> *prefira
<sabayonuser> :)
<pabloedu> não... to falando do BDE é emulação de Delphi do windows mesm... ! ! !
<ZNC> mm verdade vi so por cima
<ZNC> lol
<ZNC> pabloedu, tem algo semelhante
<ZNC> mas nao é
<Giverny> pabloedu delphi já era
<ZNC> da uma googlada ai para vc ver
<Giverny> pabloedu mas tem sim algumas coisas
<pabloedu> pior que eu sei
<pabloedu> hauahu !
<pabloedu> o negocio... é o ERP da empresa onde eu preto serviço...
<pabloedu> os caras num colocam isso na cabeça não
<pabloedu> ZNC eu não sou desenvolvedor não... mas o problema está ai... pq eu to tentando fazer uma migração de umas 150 maquinas que estão com XP para ubuntu... e eu to impacando nisso entende
<ZNC> pabloedu, nao migre, nao procure chifre na cabeça de cavalo
<ZNC> a nao ser q vc faça um aplicativo igual para linux
<pabloedu> hauahua q isso cara.... hauau !... eu ja migrei 40
<pabloedu> e estão funcionando tão bem...
<pabloedu> que da até orgulho ! ! ... :D
<ZNC> aqueles aplicativos comercial 2011 ja estao pensando em montar um igual em C++ para linux :D
<pabloedu> só que agente ta trabalhando com Terminal service para o ERP
<ZNC> pabloedu ue se ja foi 40 manda o resto
<pabloedu> é pq essas 40
<pabloedu> são remotos
<pabloedu> e essas 150
<pabloedu> são na rede local do servidor ERP e o pessoal ja tem o costume do aplicativo nativo na maquina
<pabloedu> é complicadaço esse trem :D
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> hj foi complicado, impressora pela rede nunca vi uma coisa tao chata quanto
<ZNC> e vc vem com enterprise resource planning srsr
<pabloedu> ZNC cara... coisa linda de DEUS ! ! ! trabalhe com Brother...
<pabloedu> é a melhor coisa do mundo
<ZNC> pabloedu, vai descansar amanha vc ve isso :D
<pabloedu> hauahuah
<ZNC> pabloedu nao erra minha, e por cima 2 ricoh
<pabloedu> eu tinha acessado aki o site do ubuntu
<ZNC> pabloedu so brincadeira a parte do descansar
<pabloedu> pq eu to testando uns treco aqui... ai eu vim aki ver se tinha vida no IRC ... hauhauah bakana esse canal aki
<ZNC> bem eu vou nao quero pensar em mais nada hj alem de nada
<ZNC> :)
<pabloedu> hauah
<ZNC> boa sorte pabloedu :D
<pabloedu> falow caa
<pabloedu> caa
<pabloedu> ra
<ZNC> pabloedu, tem um fone do ouvido ai para me emprestar?
<pabloedu> tem nada ZNC
<ZNC> pabloedu :P
<oliveira_> boa noite pessoal
<oliveira_> estou com um problema e naum sei como resolver, meu boot splash naum esta funcionando, alguem pode ajudar?
<oliveira_> sou novo na area...
<oliveira_> ja tentei o startupmanager mas n deu certo
<oliveira_> alguem ai????
<oliveira_> olaaa
<oliveira_> alguem ai pod da um hellp
<pabloedu> oliveira_ diz ai bakana
<oliveira_> eaew cara...
<silvano_> galera algm sabe colocar o ubuntu em fullscreen no VBox?
<silvano_> ja fui em dispositivo para add convidados e tudo mais porem atela ainda fica  pequena
<silvano_> estou usando o ubuntu 11.4
<silvano_> algm?
<silvano_> ?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<eros> alguem aqui pode me tirar umas duvida sobre o KDE?
<ZNC> eros, vc tem 2 minutos para dizer, ja tao logo tenho q sair
<eros> como faço pra conectar o vivo 3G nele?
<ZNC> usa o networkmanager mesmas situação que no gnome
<ZNC> quem coloca para trabalhar
<ZNC> é o ubuntu,
<ZNC> nao as interface grafica
<eros> blz cara vlw
<web_knows> rai
<Thiago-Malcher> Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda com o hardware de som no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> Thiago-Malcher: descreva o problema
<Thiago-Malcher> Estou usando o Ubuntu 10.10 em um MacBook Pro, mais ele está sem audio, já testei todas os dispositivos disponíveis e nenhum funcionou.
<irado> bom dia gentemmmm...
<Thiago-Malcher> bom dia
<irado> :)
<pqatsi> Thiago-Malcher: ok, pra começar
<pqatsi> abre um terminal e faz
<pqatsi> (tipo copiar, colar e dar enter mesmo)
<irado> bem.. após atualização automágica (ontem) meu Ubuntu começou com uns trecos estranhos: o evince (por ex) perdeu as configurações, tá perguntando quem sou eu, etc, etc (para abrir novo usuário)..
<pqatsi> wget "http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh" -O alsa-info.sh && chmod +x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh && rm alsa-info.sh
<irado> já googlei pra karamba, mas não encontrei nada pertinente - talvez pq seja atualização recente..
<pqatsi> Thiago-Malcher: vai sair um link no final
<Thiago-Malcher> certo
<Thiago-Malcher> faço esse upload
<pqatsi> nao tem que fazer nada
<irado> bem.. aparentemente não reconhece os dados que estão no folder .evolution apesar de utiliza-lo (a propósito - rs - não é evince, é o evolution
<pqatsi> copia, cola
<pqatsi> aperta enter
<pqatsi> ele vai dar um link no final
<pqatsi> basta voce me dar esse link
<Thiago-Malcher> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=af41a62ddff3f493e1f184b1b0b71f795d272189
<Thiago-Malcher> ?
<pqatsi> xover
<eros> alguem aqui sabe me dizer porque o painel do meu kde nao fica transparente do jeito padrão?
<edenc> porque é kde e kde é uma bosta ;)
 * edenc se esconde
<Klaus_Stefan> falando em bosta
<Klaus_Stefan> alguem sabe o motivo de qqer aplicativo q abro no unity , dá crash?
<Klaus_Stefan> tô usando o beta 2
<pqatsi> talvez o fato de ser BETA?
<Klaus_Stefan> mas no alpha estava normal
<Klaus_Stefan> :P
<Thiago-Malcher> ixi fui desabilitar isso no compiz deu crash geral
<Klaus_Stefan> qdo reporto, ele fala de uma porrada de lbs q estão em conflito
<Klaus_Stefan> o unity funciona com seus efeitos e tudo, mas nem o Compiz Config abre
<Thiago-Malcher> =O
<edenc> por isso que eu sou feliz com o xmonad
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> versoes de teste sao pra isso
<pqatsi> simples
<pqatsi> pra quebrar e desquebrar
<pqatsi> dificil entender??? se querem estabilidade, usem release ou LTS
<Thiago-Malcher> concordo
<edenc> exatamente
<Thiago-Malcher> não use um sistema beta como padrão
<pqatsi> nah
<pqatsi> até use
<pqatsi> mas se prepare
<pqatsi> e nao reclama
<pqatsi> ao inves de reclamar pq trava, reporta o bug pra ajudar a resolver o problema
<edenc> se você tem como depurar por conta própria use
<pqatsi> alias, isso devia ser feito sempre
<pqatsi> edenc: nah, o ubuntu anda sozinho nessa questao
<edenc> é, pelo menos relata o bug
<pqatsi> ele detecta coredumps
<Thiago-Malcher> pqatsi conseguiu ver algo a respeito do audio ?
<pqatsi> Thiago-Malcher: algo no pulse ou no mixer
<pqatsi> rode alsamixer no console
<pqatsi> e veja se nao tem nada mudo
<edenc> pqatsi: é igual os caras que rodam gentoo mas não sabem ler 1 linha de source, eu não entendo
<pqatsi> edenc: hehehhe
<pqatsi> edenc: igual o yporti que roda hardened mas faz pog na glibc pra rodar flash??? :D
 * pqatsi ri freneticamente desse caso até hoje
<pqatsi> edenc: mais exatamente esse: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=638477#c38
<ubottu-br> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 638477 in glibc "Strange sound on mp3 flash website" [Medium,Assigned]
<edenc> af
<edenc> pqatsi: redhat = lixo
<pqatsi> edenc: nah, desconsidere
<pqatsi> oia que lindo foi o fix do torvalds
<crimeboy> alguem fez declaracao do imposto de renda?
<pqatsi> e oia q lindo aplicar esse tipo de coisa no hardened
<edenc> pqatsi: o redhat enterprise que rodava lá no mainframe veio com um bug adivinha onde...
<edenc> no *GCC*
<pqatsi> UHAuAHuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuA
<pqatsi> edenc: RH tem uns bugs escrotos assim mesmo
<edenc> tipo, deixa tudo sem testar
<pqatsi> parece que é só pra voce depender do suporte deles
<edenc> qualquer coisa
<pqatsi> recompilar pacote pq tem suporte pago, vai so pra vc o pacote
<edenc> mas pelo amor de deus, não me quebre a toolchain de compilação
<pqatsi> eles nao querem um centos...
<pqatsi> e pelo visto nem o povo do centos quer tb :D
<pqatsi> então e o caso de "lavou, ta novo"
<pqatsi> :D
<illuminarch> opa cheguei agora nem fale em redhat....quando falar em linux tire esse nome do meio srsrsrsrs
<edenc> eles fizeram releases com perls bugados durante anos
<edenc> daí a última pra resolver o problema
<edenc> arrancaram o perl da distro inteira...
<pqatsi> LOOOOL
<pqatsi> edenc: essa eu n sabia
<edenc> tipo, toca fogo na casa pra matar as baratas
<pqatsi> illuminarch: pode tirar, nada contra - alias até a favor
<pqatsi> illuminarch: mas saiba pq faz isso
<edenc> as baratas vão morrer todas, eu garanto
<edenc> :P
<pqatsi> edenc: UHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHAuHA
<pqatsi> edenc: selo seu creisson de Eu Agarancho
<edenc> :D
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0G_1ON7ye0
<pqatsi> edenc: vou tuitar isso
<edenc> pqatsi: aqui no trabalho a gente chama RHEL de RHELL
<pqatsi> hhauhUAhUAHUHAuHAuHAUhA
<pqatsi> RedRato way to solve problems: < edenc> tipo, toca fogo na casa pra matar as baratas / < edenc> as baratas vão morrer todas, eu garanto #LOL
<pqatsi> :D
<edenc> :D
<Geowany> (10:10:25) edenc: pqatsi: aqui no trabalho a gente chama RHEL de RHELL
<Geowany> (10:10:36) pqatsi: hhauhUAhUAHUHAuHAuHAUhA
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> ainda bem qeu não cai na onda fedora/centos/rhel
<Geowany> fico pelo slack mesmo
<edenc> eu fui usuário de fedora por um bom tempo
<Geowany> pqatsi: banda bacana hein!
<Geowany> edenc: muito bugado
<Geowany> dando pau
<Geowany> os caras sao muito fanboys
<edenc> eu simplesmente não conseguia compilar nada
<pqatsi> x2
<edenc> fui pro debian parecia mágica
<Geowany> edenc: o embaixador do fedora...
<Geowany> lenno azevedo
<pqatsi> a unica coisa que compilei no fedora foi o ESPS
<Geowany> ele trampa aqui na frente...
<Geowany> fui trocar umas ideias com ele
<pqatsi> que foi modificado pra compilar no FC5 (So rodava em unixware ou SGI)
<Geowany> com fedora ele não faz metade do qeu eu faço no ubuntu
<Geowany> pqatsi: cara! que banda foda essa!
<Geowany> me passa o nome depois
<Geowany> kkkk
<Geowany> cirílico é foda
<Rafael_Neri> galera fedora é linux também assim como o ubuntu
<lionan> nossa faz tempo que não apareço por aqui
<lionan> xp
<pqatsi> ai ceus...
<edenc> para tudo
<pqatsi> Rafael_Neri: o que voce e 110% dos idiotas que dizem isso precisam entender é
<pqatsi> distribuicoes diferem no funcionamento, mesmo usando a mesma base
<pqatsi> e alias
<pqatsi> essa é a razao delas existirem
<Rafael_Neri> sim perfeitamente
<pqatsi> funcionar diferente, focada em determinado uso
<pqatsi> voce pode compilar coisas com as opcoes que quiser
<pqatsi> da forma que quiser
<pqatsi> patchear o que quiser
<edenc> isso é igual dizer que fedora e windows são iguais: "é tudo intel" :P
<pqatsi> pode até patchear o kernel e colocar coisas diferentes
<eros> galera alguem sabe desinstalar o kde 100%
<Rafael_Neri> ai ja foi d+ windows=intel
<edenc> Rafael_Neri: é uma afirmação análoga a sua
<pqatsi> nao foi demais nao
<pqatsi> é idêntico
<Rafael_Neri> kara não quero causar confusão
<pqatsi> eros: sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~nkubuntu ~nkde
<Rafael_Neri> so disse apenas que as coisas no fundo no fundo são iguiais tanto no fedora como no ubuntu ou no slackware
<Ursinha> pqatsi, o que faz o ~
<Ursinha> ?
<pqatsi> nao sao
<pqatsi> Ursinha: o ~n bate uma busca
<Ursinha> xi, tá rolando flamewar ou é impressão minha?
<pqatsi> exemplificando do manpage:            For instance, “aptitude remove '~ndeity'” will remove all packages whose name contains “deity”.
<crimeboy>   o leleo ta com a tocha
<eros> pqatsi: desculpe mis esse comando remove?
<Ursinha> pqatsi, que legal, não sabia :) obrigada
<pqatsi> eros: sim senhor
<eros> vlw
<Ursinha> e nada de ofender o amiguinho aqui, ok?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aptitude foi removido do padrao do ubuntu da forma mais cruel do mundo - imho
<Ursinha> pqatsi, eu instalo do repositorio e sou feliz :)
<pqatsi> é surpreendentemente muito mais útil que o apt-get/apt-cache/afins
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ²
<Ursinha> o motivo deles removerem é por causa do cd
<Rafael_Neri> até hoje as distros que passaram mais tempo no pc foram o BigLinux e Ubuntu mas tive tbm a oportunidade de testar Mandriva, OpenSuse, Fedora, CentOs, Slax, Goblinx e outra que nem lembro mais
<pqatsi> o único defeito do aptitude é não saber fazer fetch de sources
<Ursinha> que ainda tem gente que usa
<pqatsi> Ursinha: eu sei... mas sei la, ele não é significativamente grande n
<crimeboy> nunca usei aptitude
<Rafael_Neri> e no fundo tudo acaba na mesma coisa: "Linha de comando"
<Ursinha> pqatsi, mas tem coisas pra colocarem no lugar
<Ursinha> Rafael_Neri, não no ubuntu :)
<Ursinha> pelo menos não mais
<crimeboy> e sou feliz
<Ursinha> eu fiquei preguiçosa pra caramba depois do ubuntu
<Ursinha> e olha que usei gentoo por muito tempo
<Ursinha> adoro gentoo
<Rafael_Neri> Ursinha, O Linux de modo geral
<Ursinha> mas confesso que é lindo plugar usb e ir em Places->Folder
<Ursinha> :P
<Rafael_Neri> tem mudado isso
<crimeboy> o tempo passa os valores mudam
<Ursinha> Rafael_Neri, linux é o kernel :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: gentoo vale a pena só quando você quer ter controle das coisas :D eu assumo gentoo como extremamente viavel quando usado com hardened
<Ursinha> eu amo gentoo :)
<crimeboy> Ursinha: tem coisa melhro na vida pra fazer do que ficar tricotando no codigo do linux
<Rafael_Neri> OK, recapitulando: As distros de modo geral tem feito de tudo pra mudar isso
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tem um no meu note precisando de carinho e de compilar X, mas e a preguiça de brigar como RBAC....
<Ursinha> gentoo é que nem bichinho de estimacão
<Ursinha> se vc não tem tempo pra cuidar, não tenha
<Ursinha> :P
<pqatsi> hahahahhaha
<crimeboy> o arc tb eh assim
<crimeboy> arch*
<pqatsi> Ursinha: meu caso é preguiça de bricar com o PaX
<pqatsi> s/RBAC/PaX/g
<pqatsi> *brigar
<crimeboy> se vc baixa, tem que ter pelo menos um dia pra deixar ele rodando do jeito que vc quer
<Ursinha> Rafael_Neri, eu acho que o ubuntu tem sido bem sucedido nisso
<Ursinha> meu cunhado tem 8 anos e usa ubuntu desde os 6
<Rafael_Neri> com certeza e principalmente agora com a chegada do unity
<Ursinha> e aprendeu quase tudo sozinho
<Ursinha> isso que foi mais legal
<Ursinha> ai foi usar windows no computador do amiguinho
<Rafael_Neri> so que o gnome3 tambem
<Ursinha> "nossa, como é dificil!"
<Ursinha> :)
<pqatsi> :D
 * pqatsi teve essa experiência com minha ex-enteada tb
<illuminarch> 8D
<pqatsi> nossa, 11:40, hora do bandejão.
<Ursinha> pqatsi, boa bandejada
<Rafael_Neri> meu filho no começo teve esse problema pq usava apenas linux
<Rafael_Neri> agora to usando os 2 devido a faculdade ai porisso ele agora conhece os 2
<edenc> Ursinha: minha mulher nunca teve um computador e começou com o primeiro a 3 anos atrás, com um ubuntu, e também acha bastante difícil usar windows
<Ursinha> eu achava windows dificil quando comecei a mexer no computador
<Ursinha> em ... ... ... ... 95?
<Ursinha> tive que aprender como faze-lo funcionar
<Ursinha> quando fui pras distros linux não passei por isso
<edenc> eu nunca achei difícil usar computadores em geral, mas eu sou estranho
<Ursinha> tive que aprender como funciona, mas aí era logica, não gambiarra
<illuminarch> kkkkkk
<Ursinha> dificil no sentido que não é intuitivo
<Rinald> Bom Dia
<edenc> sei lá, esse lance de "intuitivo" é relativo, as mesmas coisas são intuitivas pra algumas pessoas, outras não
<edenc> meu avô, por exemplo, acha que tem uma pessoa dentro da televisão, é a intuição dele funcionando
<Ursinha> edenc, :)
<Ursinha> edenc, intuitivo assim, sabendo que vc precisa clicar em algo pro algo fazer outro algo
<edenc> é, na época que eu era "instrutor de informática" pra complementar a renda de estudante, a intuição das pessoas era de apontar o mouse pra tela
<edenc> porque vem do costume de usar o controle remoto da TV
<ffr76> !ping
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa tarde.
<Geowany> (10:28:06) Rafael_Neri: so disse apenas que as coisas no fundo no fundo são iguiais tanto no fedora como no ubuntu ou no slackware
<Geowany> eu li isso?
<Geowany> putz cara...
<Geowany> o slackware não tem aquela joaninha escrota na tray...
<Geowany> me poupe hein
<johndarc> No fundo, no fundo é o kernel, ele está errado?
<Geowany> mas eu não vou "usar" o kernel
<Geowany> vou usar os aplicativos em cima do kernel
<Geowany> e isso é o que realmente me importa
<johndarc> Com certeza.
<Geowany> slackware é muito mais estável que fedora, pode ter certeza
<Arch__> fedora é o nosso querido eterno beta
<Geowany> infelizmente eu perdi a discussão
<Geowany> como eu sempre defendi o lado fedora...volto a falar: "fedora que testa a bagaça pra jogar depois pras outras distros"
<Geowany> é a pioneira, mas isso tem um preço
<gabezao> eu tenho um server com fedora
<gabezao> :)
<gabezao> postfix, roda uma beleza.
<giano_> bom mesmo é o windows 7 ja tão nessa locura de novo
<gabezao> giano_, certeza
<gabezao> :D
<johndarc> Eu uso Arch (rolling release) no meu desktop e nunca tive problemas. A única coisa que faço de diferente é que gosto de recompilar alguns pacotes como o kernel, que eu o zen patch
<giano_> opensuse agora é rolling release
<johndarc> Já estou tão conectado com o arch build system e AUR que só saio desta distro quando ela morrer. OpenSUSE tem imagens mínima de instalação? Só o base? Gosto de instalar as coisas manualmente, e até gostaria de testar suse.
<giano_> eu uso arch no meu desk e opensuse no netbook
<edvaldoscruz> a tarde a todos
<giano_> o opensuse tem o suse studio vc cria sua propria distro só com o que vc quer ou só o sistema base ai é contigo johndarc
<johndarc> interessante, vou jogar na minha vm
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me dizer de como fazer parar por definitivo o evolution pedir seha toda vez ?
<edvaldoscruz> para parar de pedir a senha
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, deve haver uma opção pra guardar a senha
<Ursinha> não tem?
<edvaldoscruz> onde é que guarda a senha nele para não pedir mais Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> edvaldoscruz, depende senha do que :) na configuração da conta de email, se a senha for pra acessar a caixa postal ou enviar emails
<edvaldoscruz> se você souber, me dig que eu não encontrei ?
<Romil> geralmente o evolution so pede senha quando o sistema esta configurado pra iniciar automatico, sem a gente por senha
<edvaldoscruz> a senha normal ne
<edvaldoscruz> não sei se tem outra senha ?
<edvaldoscruz> vou fazer a pergunta novamente
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como fazer parar o evolutin de pedir senha como por exemplo
<edvaldoscruz> que nao acontece no outlook express
<Nilodanx5> quem sabia?
<Nilodanx5> http://ubuntu4free.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/run-mudanca/
<pimpao> Nilodanx5, não tinha visto ainda
<pimpao> interessante
<Thiago-Malcher> alguém pode me ajudar com audio no ubuntu ?
<johndarc> Dá um purge no pulseaudio e no emulador de oss
<johndarc> Deve funcionar.
<johndarc> E quebrar um monte de dependências também. Qual o seu problema?
<pimpao> Thiago-Malcher, qual é o sintoma do audio aí?
<Thiago-Malcher> não tenho audio
<Thiago-Malcher> parece que ele não detectou o dispositivo
<johndarc> Já funcionou algum dia e parou de funcionar recentemente, ou você acabou de instalar e não detectou a placa?
<johndarc> Dá um lscpi | grep Audio
<Thiago-Malcher> nunca funcionou na verdade
<Thiago-Malcher> e nem aparece nada na lista de hardware de som
<Thiago-Malcher> 00:08.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP89 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<johndarc> lspci -n | grep 00:08.0
<Thiago-Malcher> 00:08.0 0403: 10de:0d94 (rev a2)
<Thiago-Malcher> ?
<johndarc> Tenta zgrep CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL /proc/config.gz
<johndarc> para ver se o suporte (driver) a esse chip está configurando no seu kernel
<johndarc> melhor, cola todo o output do zgrep CONFIG_SDA_HDA /proc/config.gz Usa o pastebin.
<Thiago-Malcher> jonh desculpa ignorância estou migrando agora para o ubuntu algumas coisas não vou acertar rs..
<johndarc> "zgrep" faz o mesmo que o grep, só que lê a partir de arquivos compactados com gzip, "CONFIG..." é o argumento, vai printar todas as linhas que contem esse argumento, /proc/config.gz é o arquivo de texto do qual estamos procurando
<johndarc> para funcionar o áudio, seu kernel precisa estar compilado com CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL como módulo ou integrado, se for ubuntu com certeza está, mas como eu tenho zero experiência com ubuntu eu gostaria de verificar
<Thiago-Malcher> certo, então vamos do começo eu vou só copiar os comandos e ir colando no terminal
<johndarc> zgrep CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL /proc/config.gz
<johndarc> nunca cole nada no terminal se vocẽ não sabe o que faz
<Thiago-Malcher> gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<johndarc> meh
<johndarc> lsmod | grep snd
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_hda_codec         100919  0
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_hwdep               6660  1 snd_hda_codec
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_pcm                89104  1 snd_hda_codec
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_seq_midi            5932  0
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_rawmidi            22207  1 snd_seq_midi
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_seq_midi_event      7291  1 snd_seq_midi
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_seq                57512  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_timer              23850  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_seq_device          6912  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<Thiago-Malcher> snd                    64117  7 snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<Thiago-Malcher> soundcore               1240  1 snd
<Thiago-Malcher> snd_page_alloc          8588  1 snd_pcm
<Giverny> ow céus
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> Thiago-Malcher pastebim.com
<Giverny> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<johndarc> Giverny, Hahaha.
<johndarc> Thiago-Malcher, roda o comando speaker-test
<Thiago-Malcher> ta dando umas saídas aq
<Thiago-Malcher> 0 - da esquerda
<johndarc> mas está ouvindo alguma coisa?
<Thiago-Malcher> não
<botinha> boa tarde amigos
<Thiago-Malcher> boa
<johndarc> Thiago-Malcher, roda alsa-conf como root e segue os passos...
<botinha> Thiago-Malcher, posso tirar uma duvida contigo
<Thiago-Malcher> comando não encontrado
<Geowany> pqatsi: gostei da dica de conversão de videos!
<Geowany> pqatsi: e aquela música é muito foda!
<botinha> algum amigo sabe com faço para instalar o gdhcp no ubuntu 10.10?
<Geowany> gdhcp?
<preto> boat tarde pessoas alguem me ajuda /Pq o ubuntu é mais lento que o windows no meu pc?
<johndarc> Thiago-Malcher, aplay | grep card
<johndarc> preto, como assim mais lento? para bootar? em alguma aplicação específica?
<johndarc> algum game? playback de vídeo hd?
<botinha> Geowany, isso mesmo
<preto> johndarc: tipo assim pra abrir uma janela demora mais
<botinha> Geowany, eh um programa grafico do gnome para configurar dhcp
<preto> johndarc: pra carregar fotos do pendrive demora mais
<johndarc> botinha, tenta gdhcpd
<Thiago-Malcher> johndarc não me retornou nada
<botinha> Geowany, soh que eu tinha no ele em uma versao mais antiga o ubuntu
<preto> o topico de ajuda demora muito de aparecer
<johndarc> Thiago-Malcher, tenta aplayer -l sem o grap
<johndarc> preto, abra aquele utilitário de monitoramento do gnome e veja a utilização do CPU
<botinha> Geowany, agora estou usando a 10.10
<Thiago-Malcher> johndarc nenhuma placa de som encontrada
<Geowany> botinha: dhcp cliente ou servidor?
<preto> 98,5%
<botinha> Geowany, servidor
<preto> johndarc: agora ta no limite 98%
<johndarc> preto, tem algum aplicativo consumindo seu cpu, veja na lista de processos qual processo é e me fala o nome
<johndarc> Thiago-Malcher, sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<Thiago-Malcher> me retornou que já tenho a ultima versão
<preto> johndarc: photorec
<johndarc> preto, você asbe para que serve esse photorec?
<preto> johndarc: é um recuperador de fotos deletadas do pen drive ele esta em uso
<johndarc> preto, me mostra o output do comando uptime
<preto> johndarc: mas que comando e esse
<johndarc> up, time.
<preto> 15:06:48 up  2:12,  3 users,  load average: 6.65, 6.31, 5.99
<johndarc> caraca, velho, mata esse processo photorec
<johndarc> ele tá matando sua máquina
<johndarc> quantos núcleos tem seu cpu?
<preto> meu pc é um pentium 4
<johndarc> e com load average de quase 7, deve estar bem lento mesmo
<johndarc> você disse que photorec serve para recuperação de arquivos deletados do pendrive.
<johndarc> você deletou algum arquivo e está tentando recuperá-lo?
<preto> johndarc: sim
<johndarc> preto, normal seu computador ficar lerdo então, você está usando um aplicativo de alto consumo de cpu
<preto> então no ubuntu os aplicativos consomem mais cpu q no windows?
<johndarc> não entendi sua pergunta
<preto> johndarc: no windows as coisas acontece mais rapido no meu pc ,sera q é alguma configuração?
<johndarc> vai depender do aplicativo que você usar
<preto> ja deu pra perceber q não manjo muito de informatica não é nem de linux
<_azak> ola para todos
<johndarc> 'tarde
<_azak> voltei a usar linux, agora ubuntu, e estava revendo o que sa/etc/network/interfaces so tem loiba. Aonde fica a configuração de rede no ubuntu? o arquivo
<_azak> repetindo...
<_azak> aonde fica a configuração de rede
<_azak> ?
<_azak> o arquivo /etc/network/interfaces so tem lo.
<johndarc> é esse aí mesmo, acontece que quando você usa o utilitário do gnome para configurar a rede ele usa um arquivo de configuração próprio
<_azak> johndarc, obrigado. entao é o gnome que fica responsavel.  mas nao usei nada, foi automatico
<_azak> a curiosidade continua. qual arquivo do gnome?
<_azak> ou como acesso o arquivo/configuração
<Asimov> _azak, digite sudo vim arquivo
<johndarc> Asimov, ele perguntou onde se encontra oa rquivo de configuração de rede
<Asimov> ah
<_azak> Asimov, o /etc/network/interfaces eu sei acessar. o do gnome é que não sei nem onde fica
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como fazer parar o evolutin de pedir senha toda vez, que abre, envia, recebe etc?
<_azak> eu acho que é 'edit>preferences' clica na conta, clica em edit
<edvaldoscruz> vc usa o evolution azak ?
<_azak> edvaldoscruz,  ainda nao
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz> isso que vc disse não funciona no evolution azak
<_azak> mas se vc seguir os passos que digitei vai chegar ver uma checkbox
<_azak> estou com o evolution aberto
<eros> pessoal alguem pode me dizer como eu faço pra instalar o gnome 3 no ubuntu
<eros> ?
<Rafael_Neri> _azak se deseja configurar a rede vá em "Sistema>>Preferencias>>Conexões de rede"
<edvaldoscruz> e depois de edit azak ?
<_azak> Rafael_Neri, obrigado
<Rafael_Neri> _azak era isso mesmo que queria?
<Rafael_Neri> não sei se isso funciona com o unity. talvez seja diferente nele
<_azak> Rafael_Neri, agora pelo menos sei chegar lá pelo modo gráfico.
<_azak> edvaldoscruz, vc esta com 'account editor' aberto?
<_azak> ...
<Rafael_Neri> _azak tenta usar o comando "nm-connection-editor"
<_azak> Rafael_Neri, chego na mesma tela, mostra como nunca usada
<edvaldoscruz> alguém de você usa o evolution para poder me dizer como fazer ele parar de pedir senha na hora de entrar, envias, receber etc ?
<_azak> Rafael_Neri, é assim mesmo?
<Rafael_Neri> assim como?
<Rafael_Neri> vc conhece a rede em que está? tipo ip e etc
<_azak> dhcp
<_azak> eth0
<Rafael_Neri> quando vc usa o comando "ifconfig" oq ele retorna?
<_azak> acho que vai ficar uma bagunça, mas vamos lá: eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:ae:e8:8d:1d
<_azak>           inet addr:192.168.0.112  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<_azak>           inet6 addr: fe80::223:aeff:fee8:8d1d/64 Scope:Link
<_azak>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<_azak>           RX packets:854 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<_azak>           TX packets:935 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<_azak>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<_azak>           RX bytes:495868 (495.8 KB)  TX bytes:74114 (74.1 KB)
<_azak>           Interrupt:18
<xNetoXMartinsx> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xNetoXMartinsx> boy, usa o pastebin.com
<Rafael_Neri> cola o codigo aqui http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<_azak> ops, ok
<xNetoXMartinsx> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rafael_Neri> e me manda o link pra mim conferir
<_azak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596647/
<Rafael_Neri> edvaldocruz vc pode ir no menu "Editar>>Preferencia" e em contas de correio editar pra que ele salve a sua senha
<Rafael_Neri> _azak parece q eth0 está conectada
<_azak> sim estou usando ela. uso todo dia. só não sabia onde ficavam as configurações.
<Rafael_Neri> veja se consegue pingar seu ip e outro ip na rede
<Rafael_Neri> e qual é o problema então?
<_azak> Rafael_Neri,  não tem problema. não falei que tinha problema. não sabia como tinha sido
<_azak> configurada a rede
<edvaldoscruz> ufa !
<_azak> desculpe se tomei seu tempo
<Rafael_Neri> _azak estamos aqui pra isso
<Rafael_Neri> edvaldoscruz deu certo
<_azak> ok!
<edvaldoscruz> não
<edvaldoscruz> não rafael neri
<Rafael_Neri> edvadoscruz no evolution va no menu editar>>preferencias ai la tem uma opção chamada "contas de correio" que mostrará as contas que vc adicionou no evolution escolha a que vc está usando e clique em editar e irá abrir uma janela onde na aba "recebendo email" e "enviando email" voce marca a opcao salvar senha
<Rafael_Neri> ele irá pedir a senha mais uma vez e vai salvar
<eros>  pessoal alguem pode me dizer como eu faço pra instalar o gnome 3 ?
<eros> pessoal alguem pode me dizer como eu faço pra instalar o gnome 3 ?
<edvaldoscruz> rafael neri, essas opçoes já estão marcadas desde que eu uso o evolution, mas continuam pedindo a senha mesmo assim ?
<_azak> edvaldoscruz, vc deixa o evolution rodando ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim e não
 * gabezao !!
 * gabezao !!
 * gabezao !!
<edvaldoscruz> faço igual do outlook express se vc sabe Azak
<Scowboy> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Scowboy> eu to usando o 11.04 beta
<Scowboy> não sei o que fiz, se foi no compiz ou o que
<Scowboy> mas as bordinhas das janelas sumiram. não tem mais aquela aba que fecha/minimiza e tal
<Scowboy> e não tem mais a barrinha do "iniciar" tb
<fslima0> haha
<fslima0> owned
<Scowboy> né
<Scowboy> eu to sobrevivendo com o awn
<fslima0> eh pra o computador ficar mais rapido
<fslima0> zoando
<Scowboy> :P
<Scowboy> eu não tenho ideia do que aconteceu
<Scowboy> achei que com os updates ia voltar ao normal
<Scowboy> nada voltou...
<fslima0> Scowboy aqui eu fiz o upgrade e nem o a interface grafica funciona
<fslima0> vou esperar sair o 11.04 :)
<Scowboy> ta modo texto?
<Scowboy> mas vai esperar por ai mesmo?
<botinha> boa tarde amigos qual o comando para o sarg gerar relatorios no browser?
<fslima0> Scowboy o ubuntu eh no notebook
<fslima0> eu ja tenho varias particoes nele
<fslima0> archlinux, ubuntu.. etc
<gabezao> Scowboy,
<gabezao> gtk-window-decorator --replace
<gabezao> botinha, sarg
<botinha> gabezao, isso mesmo amigo
<gabezao> comando é sarg mesmo
<gabezao> :)
<Scowboy> gabezao obrigado
<Scowboy> vou tentar aqui
<botinha> gabezao, blz mas para gerar o relatorio no browser
<gabezao> sarg
<gabezao> :P
<gabezao> vc tem q estar com seu sarg
<gabezao> configurado
<gabezao> para ele publicar em um apache
<botinha> gabezao, certo
<botinha> gabezao, jah botei o apache rodando tb
<Scowboy> gabezao, nada... deve ser problema aqui
<gabezao> Scowboy, ;/
<gabezao> botinha, aponta no sarg dentro das configuraçoes dele
<gabezao> o DocumentRoot
<gabezao> do apache
<botinha> gabezao, criar um link
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> dentro das configuraçoes do sarg
<gabezao> tem la
<gabezao> output_dir
<gabezao> vccoloca o caminho que seu apache leia
<botinha> gabezao, opa blz
<Scowboy> gabezao,  do jeito que ta, mesmo com o update final não vai funcionar né.
<botinha> gabezao, opa deu certo aqui amigo bingo!!
<gabezao> :)
<licensed> alguem sabe um modelo de adaptador de tv digital que funcione no linux?
<victor__> Ola pessoal, meu grub nao inicia mais
<Kaiowa> boa noite pessoal
<Kaiowa> o gnome 3.0 lançou ou nao?
<Kaiowa> 6 de abril
<Kaiowa> achei
<Kaiowa> o ubuntu nao vai diponibilizar atualização para o gnome 3.0?
<Kaiowa> que acabou de lançar pessoal?
<Daekdroom> Kaiowa, não oficialmente
<Kaiowa> apt-get install gnome 3.0
<Kaiowa> sera que vai instalar corretamente?
<Kaiowa> Daekdroom,
<Kaiowa> provavelmente vou deixar o ubuntu para o Mint
<Kaiowa> 11
<Daekdroom> Isso não vai instalar nada de GNOME 3.0
<Daekdroom> Precisa usar um PPA, e ele atualmente faz uma quebralheira danada.
<Daekdroom> Eu ficaria aqui para explicar, mas preciso ir agora.
<igorklem> alguem sabe pke a webcam não funciona no emesene?
<ZNC> protocolo desatualizado
<igorklem> e tem como bota pra funcionar?
<ZNC> igorklem, so se vc mudar ele :D
<igorklem> mudar pra ql?
<ZNC> mudar o aplicativo
<ZNC> eu nao sei, e pelo o que parece nem os desenvolvedores
<igorklem> humm
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> tecnicamente se eu ir atualizando o meu ubuntu 11.04 beta até o dia do release final ele será final certo?
<Chaintech> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-21
<shallwe> galera ajudinha
<shallwe> não consigo acessar o empathy or emesene ou seja qualquer comunicador
<shallwe> mas se faço login na pagina do ebuddy entra normal o.O
<shallwe> digas please?
<pqatsi> shallwe: Só messenger?
<shallwe> bom eu tenho conta no messenger
<shallwe> não testei icq ou outro
<pqatsi> sudo kill -9 `ps aux | egrep "(telepathy|empathy)" | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $2 } '`
<shallwe> mas navegar consigo
<pqatsi> e abre de novo o empathy
<shallwe> pqatsi, blz vamos ver :D
<pqatsi> o empathy tem uma xexelentice que fica o butterfly aberto e zoa as sessoes
<Alexandre> melhorar a conexão internet
<Alexandre> boa noite
<shallwe> pqatsi, pior que não nada
<shallwe> e o estranho é que o navegador firefox ou google chrome não abre a pagina do yahoo hahaha
<shallwe> que mega estranho isso
<shallwe> e no ruindows tudo rola
<shallwe> vou tentar reinstalar o ubuntu de novo, devo ter feito alguma cagada na hora da instalação ou configuração só pode
<pqatsi> shallwe: a coisa n e bem por ai n
<pqatsi> olha no debug do empathy
<shallwe> haha pior
<shallwe> vou ver o debug fica onde tem ideia?
<pqatsi> na propria interface
<pqatsi> corre os menus la, nao lembro de cor
<pqatsi> ajuda, depuracao
<pqatsi> ;)
<shallwe> blz :D deixa eu ver
<shallwe> é verdade achei hehe
<shallwe> vamso ver vou tentar relogar de novo pra ver o que acontece
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer se já tem o Ubuntu 11.04 para download  e em português e se tem, qual site ?
<pqatsi> edvaldoscruz: ainda é beta
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz> obrigado
<virtu> alguem de porto alegre?
<Ricardo__> virtu, só eu mas isso tu ja sabe
<Ricardo__> ehhea
<virtu> como que eu sei??
<Ricardo__> ja falei contigo
<Ricardo__> q era de poa
<pqatsi> virtu: aeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: voce é de porto alegre
<pqatsi> mas porto alegre nao e voce
<virtu> ahh... bah ue coisa hehhe
<Ricardo__> aha
<pqatsi> nao e uma relacao de se e somente se
<pqatsi> ;)
 * pqatsi joga um livro de lógica booleana e de calculo na cabeça do Ricardo__ 
<virtu> quer comprar um teclado wireless da M$? =)
<virtu> pqatsi: que coisa de louco neh
<pqatsi> virtu: MS tem excelentes teclados, mas eu prefiro IBM/Dell server line
<Ricardo__> bah pqatsi essa hora e tu vem filosofar
<Ricardo__> ehehee
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: isso não é filosofia, isso é definição matemática
<pqatsi> pelo visto andaram matando o ensino medio por aqui
<virtu> quero vender pra comprar um mac wireless
<virtu> isso é teoria de grupos tb
<virtu> vc pertence a um grupo, mas o grupo nao a vc
<Ricardo__> esta contido
<Ricardo__> ou nao
<pqatsi> virtu: sim, não é um estrito se e somente se
<Ricardo__> pertence ou nao pertence
<Ricardo__> ehaeh
<virtu> tah mas alguem quer um teclado wireless?
<pqatsi> se e somente se define relações de mão dupla e mapeamento únicpo
<virtu> hehhe
<pqatsi> virtu: quer quanto?
<virtu> na minha mao é mais barato
<virtu> 130R$
<virtu> é o ARC
<virtu> nem usei
<Ricardo__> manda foto
<virtu> Microsoft ARC Keyboard
<Ricardo__> do teclado
<Ricardo__> hm
<pqatsi> pics pics pics!
<virtu> http://daequest.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/snsd-genie.jpg
<virtu> heheh
<Ricardo__> gostei desse teclado
<Ricardo__> animado
<virtu> 130 é teu
<Ricardo__> to louco pra apertar nesses botoes
<Ricardo__> tem ruiva, morena, loira
<virtu> 0o
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> alias falto loira
 * pqatsi adora esses erros de control c control v
<pqatsi> :D
<shallwe> é não tem jeito, empathy ralou comigo, mas azar uso o ebuddy no firefox mesmo :D
<pqatsi> shallwe: cola o debug log po
<Ricardo__> acho q nao foi erro
<Ricardo__> foi de proposito
<Ricardo__> eheaha
<shallwe> pqatsi, de qual deles? tem varios la
<shallwe> deixa eu ver
<virtu> hehehha isso ae
<pqatsi> shallwe: ue, nao e no msn que vc tem problemas???
<virtu> fotos... mais tarde
<pqatsi> shallwe: pega o log do msn po
 * pqatsi nao vai ficar carregando marmanjo como o shallwe pelas maos nao
<pqatsi> :D
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, pior se ele te mandasse foto de uma bengala so de sacanagme
<virtu> tirei 2 fotos aqui
<virtu> 1 min
<pqatsi> Ricardo__: ai a gente chamava a fera :D
<Ricardo__> eheha
<virtu> primeira vez que uso card slot do mac
<virtu> muito afude
<virtu> pena que o lugar onde fica o slot não é nada pratico
<Ricardo__> pqatsi, http://images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADyLSkrAZQf-RQOq7LmM054jSqhOgPT1IJeH5P1J5nbvtyIKM2ZhNdjSJV8n5gDI9nl3J2SGVnYuC0xKrU3_ItEAm1T1UOv-I8uTgNK005QL_wNZSuafKb9b.jpg
<shallwe> nao abre o pastbin hahahaha
<Ricardo__> usuario q tu adoraria ajudar
<shallwe> desisto, vou reinstalar essa naba, mas vlw a ajuda pqatsi :D
<shallwe> se mesmo assim nao der certo parto de novo pro log e tento colar aqui via windows :D
<shallwe> vlw
<virtu> pqatsi and Ricardo__ http://imgur.com/a/VhoPZ
<virtu> divirtam-se
<virtu> na segunda foto vao ver que tem uma capa preta
<virtu> pra guardar o teclado
<Ricardo__> qto vale no mercado zerado?
<virtu> 199
<virtu> no ML
<virtu> este aqui chegou ontem
<virtu> e nem usei
<Ricardo__> hm
<virtu> vai dar conflito com o que tenho aqui
<Ricardo__> vo ver seriados saiu house t+
<virtu> nahh
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> Boa noite .
<paico> boa
<vvesley> o meu arquivo fstab está com problemas .
<vvesley> tenho uma partição que só monta se eu comentar ele errado.
<vvesley> vou postar
<vvesley> http://pastebin.com/DS3JVh9s paico
<vvesley> a partição /home/dados
<Josue_Rezende> Boa noite pessoal
<UNIX-Linux> ola a todos!
<botinha> caros amigos estou com dificuldades para montar um rede wireless no 10.10 alguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<UNIX-Linux> qual sua dificuldade?
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, eu monto a rede o ote enxerga mas naum pinga
<botinha> note
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, no 8.04 tava tudo funcionando ateh perde o meu hd com todas as config
<UNIX-Linux> botinha, ok, o note enxerga a rede sem fio e solicitou a senha?
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, ?
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, sim
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, eu coloco senha e nada jah tentei por ip fixo e por dhcp
<UNIX-Linux> no terminal digita ifconfig para verificar o endereço IP
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, sim eu tb fiz e o ip apareceu
<botinha> na wlan0
<UNIX-Linux> botinha, sim na wlan0
<botinha> UNIX-Linux, soh que eu nao consigo eh pingar no note, configurei tb um squid
<fslima0> Ursinha, oi!
<Ursinha> olá :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: hau!
<Ursinha> hello parrots
<fslima0> hola perros
<fslima0> lol
<fslima0> Ursinha, pq parrots?
<fslima0> are the men in this room flocking over you?
<Geowany> blow me!
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, boa noite. Que se tá fazendo aqui nessa área alemão...?! :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: Sieg Heil!
<Geowany> o/
<pqatsi> o.0
<Ursinha> fslima0, é uma piada com o monty python :)
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: Passei pro Bifrost para chegar em Midgard...Visitar os mortais!
<Geowany> passei por*
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: existe uma coisa no IRC chamada Notify...
<fslima0> hum
<alanteixeira> peregrinator_six: boa noite man \o
<alanteixeira> boa noite a todos tmb
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite. :)
<pqatsi> Ursinha: me lembrei de http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parrot_virtual_machine :D
<pqatsi> tempo que nao via isso :D
<fslima0> Ursinha, sabe se o UdontKnow tem aparecido por aqui?
<pqatsi> iiii, la vai cutucar a onça
 * peregrinator_six pensa que o pqatsi acha que tem gente querendo ser mordido... :P
<fslima0> me lembro que ele estava estudando pra o CCNP
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: acho não, tenho certeza
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ^^
<peregrinator_six> eu também tenho... :p
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<peregrinator_six> Boa noite.
<xGrind> qual cliente voces usam pra msn ?
<pqatsi> Dani-re: vosmice por aqui?
<pqatsi> nossa, vai acabar o mundo
<pqatsi> :p
<Francisco_Favaro> emesene, eu pelo menos.
<Dani-re> :)
<livrexpert> oi
<xGrind> transferencia de arquivo ta ruim , tanto no pidgin como no emesene
<livrexpert> usem o aMSN
<livrexpert> é melhor rs
<pqatsi> mas voce queria usar messenger pra transferir arquivo????
<pqatsi> gente, nao se faz mais DCC como e no IRC e no ICQ
<pqatsi> todas as transferencias passam pelos respectivos gateways
<pqatsi> entao independe do messenger
<__4_7_3__> boa noite.
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<pqatsi> Ursinha: icmp_echo_request
<fslima0> Ursinha: voce esta sendo mto assediada aqui lol
<UdontKnow> fslima0: oi
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia #ubuntu-br, bom dia ZNC! :)
<ZNC> que coisa peregrinator_six
<ZNC> diz e sai ...
 * pqatsi pode xingar o barramento USB?
<pqatsi> fslima0: nao acho
<pqatsi> fslima0: eu queria perguntar pra Ursinha se ela sabia como o silo de construção dos PPAS se comporta com o campo priority do pacote
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Francisco_Favaro> volto mais tarde.
<fslima0> UdontKnow: e ai cara.. me lembro que voce comprou uns livros do CCNP
<fslima0> ja tirou algum?
<fslima0> eu ja tou no CCNP: route na leitura
<fslima0> pqatsi: hum
<UdontKnow> fslima0: ainda nao, correria
<fslima0> UdontKnow: com CCIE ja da pra se ganhar mais de 100k neh? ou nao?
<mibis_> boa noite
<mibis_> galera alguem q trabalhe com segurança de informatica
<mibis_> ou q seje formado em ciencias da computação
<mibis_> ola boa noite
<mibis_> alguem do ramo de segurança de informatica ou ciencias da computação que entenda
<mibis_> ola
<ZNC> alguem do ramo de segurança de informatica ou ciencias da computação que entenda
<ZNC> Remote host closed the connection
<mibis_> oi
<ZNC> Varios fatores
<mibis_> znc
<mibis_> segurança
<mibis_> minha duvida
<mibis_> alguem da area de segurança
<ZNC> fala logo sua duvida
<mibis_> vc usa ubuntu a tempo
<ZNC> nao uso mais ubuntu
<mibis_> ele oferece mesmo segurança
<mibis_> uai
<mibis_> como esta nesse canal emula pra ter acesso?
<ZNC> mibis_, ubuntu é linux, vc acha linux seguro?
<mibis_> bom
<ZNC> mibis_, sorry?
<ZNC> emula o que? acesso onde?
<mibis_> ubuntu-br canal de discução
<ZNC> e ele seria limitado? apenas ao linuserubun?
<ZNC> *linusersubun
<mibis_> quero saber de verdade segurança contra invasão
<ZNC> plural srs
<MarceloVaz> mãe de quem ?
<ZNC> MarceloVaz do pai da invasão
<ZNC> mibis_ firewall
<MarceloVaz> fireuau
<ZNC> configuração correta do sistema
<ZNC> so isso ja basta :D
<MarceloVaz> coisa do linucs né ?
<mibis_> certo mas na atualidade firewall é facil burlar
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, rsrs
<ZNC> mibis_, burla o meu
<mibis_> nao é o ponto
<mibis_> que qero chega
<MarceloVaz> depende do firewall
<mibis_> marcelo vc trabalha com segurança
<ZNC> tenha boas configurações, tenha otimas permisao revise elas periodicamente  e tera uma boa segurança
<mibis_> volto em outra hora mais oportuna
<mibis_> obrigado
<MarceloVaz> e principalmente leia os logs pelo menos uma vez por semana
<ZNC> eu hein
<MarceloVaz> lol
<MarceloVaz> ZNC subi um zimbra hoje
<MarceloVaz> :D
<ZNC> :-)
<MarceloVaz> vamos ver quantos dominios aguenta
<ZNC> kkkk
<MarceloVaz> o exchange tá atolado
<MarceloVaz> 396 rodando nele
<MarceloVaz> suga toda memória =x
<ZNC> mmm
<MarceloVaz> é brabo pq sempre tem usuário
<MarceloVaz> enviando anexo de video ou quilos de foto
<ZNC> mmmm
<MarceloVaz> pela contrato n posso bloquear
<MarceloVaz> é 100% funcional, sem restrições
<MarceloVaz> colocando o zimbra de lado, e migrar alguma coisa pra ele
<MarceloVaz> pra aliviar o principal
<MarceloVaz> ando a procura de uma interface amigavel pro postfix
<MarceloVaz> seria uma boa
<MarceloVaz> nem q seja paga
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> ZNC conhece alguma?
<ZNC> nao
<MarceloVaz> =/
<MarceloVaz> só me recomendam webmin
<MarceloVaz> parece q o webmin é a solução pra tudo
<MarceloVaz> eiuoheoiuehuiehie
<ZNC> mmm acontece
<MarceloVaz> se tiver os mesmos recursos daquela
<MarceloVaz> q te mostrei aquela vez
<MarceloVaz> já esta ótimo
<MarceloVaz> importante q seja amigavel pros caras mecheren
<MarceloVaz> m*
<ZNC> preciso dormir, amanha logo cedo vou desenvolver um encurtador de url para uma empresa, valor legal :-D, boa noite e ate, PHP é o futuro lol :P
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<GuilhermeCunha> ZNC, usas o zimbra?
<ZNC> <GuilhermeCunha> ZNC, usas o zimbra? "Sim"
<ZNC> busy
<Toushirou> ola
<Toushirou> bom dia
<Toushirou> eu tenho um modem 3g da claro....e instalei o seu discador....
<Toushirou> o problema é que pelo discador ele conecta e não navega.....e pelo sistema de rede do linux eu faço conexão e tudo funciona
<Toushirou> alguem sabe o q pode ser?
<ZNC> entendi nao, vai na net procura um tutorial de como configurar o modem :-}
<Toushirou> LOL
<Toushirou> paciencia
<ZNC> :-D
<ZNC> ainda bem q  vc tem muita paciencia
<Toushirou> ta uma bosta isso....até terça conectava e navegava pelo discador da claro
<ZNC> mas vou procurar para vc
<Toushirou> to procurando ja
<Toushirou> só q o problema é com o discador
<ZNC> Toushirou, entao refaz toda a configuração seguindo um tutorial e pronto
<Toushirou> agora to conectado pelo gerenciador de rede do linux
<ZNC> Toushirou, entao fechou
<ZNC> nao procure problema onde algo funciona
<ZNC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/596886/
<ZNC> o discador  q se localiza dentro do dispositivo é para windows
<ZNC> esta rodando pelo wine?
<Toushirou> não...ele tem uma versão pra linux tambem
<ZNC> Toushirou, pelo wine tambem ne?
<ZNC> find / -name wine
<Toushirou> nem...não tenho o wine aqui
<ZNC> ve se ele localiza o wine
<ZNC> so para eu saber ;)
<ZNC> Toushirou, aproveita  q vc tem um ai, e diz diz :D
<ZNC> ele roda pelo wine? ou é em C etc
<Toushirou> boa...não sei
<Toushirou> vo tentqa baixa o wine
<ZNC> Toushirou, find / -name wine
<ZNC> ve se mostra
<ZNC> :S
<Toushirou> no
<Toushirou> to baixando
<Toushirou> ele num tava instalado
<ZNC> Toushirou, ¬¬
<ZNC> rapaz, alguns coloca o wine junto ao seus instalador
<ZNC> com um atalho para localizar dentro da propria pasta
<ZNC> q quase sempre esta .wine
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> nao aparece no sistema, mas esta rodando
<ZNC> :D
<ZNC> find / -name wine , iria fazer uma busca e achar, caso tenha
<Toushirou> cara...não to te entendendo...eu to tentando conectar pelo linux com o discador do linux.....não creio que rodando o discador do win ele vai conseguir fazer conexão
<ZNC> ok, deixa para la
<Toushirou> uhum
<ZNC> eu so queria saber se ele roda pelo wine
<ZNC> segunda vou comprar um e fazer o teste
<Toushirou> vo tenta
<Toushirou> calm
<ZNC> vlw
<Toushirou> hauhauhau
<ZNC> na tenho q programar
<Toushirou> programa em q?
<ZNC> php
<Toushirou> linguagem
<Toushirou> humm
<Toushirou> tenho pavor de php
<Toushirou> ja fiz um curso
<Toushirou> gosto de java
<ZNC> nossa php é tao simples
<ZNC> vixi
 * ZNC atira no Toushirou 
<ZNC> :-P
<Toushirou> hauahuahu
<Toushirou> justamente por isso....eu aprendi java...primeiro...to acostumado com linguagem tipad
<Toushirou> tipada
<Toushirou> to numa cadeira de prog web agora....fico meio perdido
<ZNC> entendo... boa sorte!!!
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Bom dia povo do mundo livre!
<InvaderZim> buenos
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Preciso desfragmentar meu HD externo, para então redimencionar.
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> Estou utilizando live pelo Pendrive.
<Jorge_Ctba_PR> alguma ferramenta Ubuntu desfragmenta?
<ZNC> shake
<ZNC> Userspace defragmenter that can be run while system is in use
<Nilodanx5> http://blogs.diariodepernambuco.com.br/tecnologia/?p=1762
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, AKAKKKKKKKAKAKAKAKAKAKKAKAKAKAKAK
<Kaiowa> bom dia
<Kaiowa> e feriadão
<Kaiowa> rs
<ZNC> Kaiowa bom dia
<Kaiowa> a curiosidade é tanta a respeito do gnome 3 que vou terque baixar o opensuse
<ZNC> Kaiowa, roda ubuntu ai? instala nele uai
<Kaiowa> nao fica bom
<Kaiowa> só no 11.04
<ZNC> ¬¬
<fxd> Kaiowa,  acabei de instalar aqui
<Kaiowa> app?
<fxd> acostumando com o bixim
<Kaiowa> kk
<Nilodanx5> pense!!! ZNC
<Kaiowa> to baixando o big linux aqui tambem
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, kkkk
<Kazenin> big linux ? eca
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kaiowa> haa falaram bem
<Kaiowa> espero que seja kde 4.6
<Kaiowa> se for inferir ja descarto de cara
<ZNC> mas vc nao sabe instalar/atualizar?
<Kazenin> Ubuntu = baseado em Debian
<Kazenin> Big Linux = Beseado em Ubuntu
<Kazenin> usar o baseado do baseado =P ?
<Kaiowa> big linux baseado no debian
<Kaiowa> nao no ubuntu
<ZNC> Big Linux = Beseado em Ubuntu = baseado em Debian
<ZNC> srrssr arvore genetica Kazenin ?
<Kazenin> <Kaiowa> espero que seja kde 4.6 <<<<<< com certeza não é kde 3
<Kazenin> ZNC, sim
<Kazenin> :D
<Kaiowa> Ubuntu é unistable do debian o big linux tambem mais do debian nao do ubuntu
<Kaiowa> bom tambem
<Kaiowa>  o 3
<Kaiowa> não gosto do 4
<ZNC> http://www.biglinux.com.br/wiki/index.php?title=Como_o_Big_surgiu%3F
<wagner[DF]> dia!
<Kazenin> boa ZNC  !!
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, me maaaaaataaaa de vergonha !!!
<ZNC> :)
<Kaiowa> a ultima versão do 4 ficou boa
<wagner[DF]> pessoal, estou querendo baixar o 11.04 pra testar e ver se encontro problemas
<wagner[DF]> mas estou com um duvida
<wagner[DF]> baixo o beta-2
<ZNC> entao ja encontrou o 1° problema
<wagner[DF]> ou o daily  build de hj?
<ZNC> Kazenin, mas notou q KNOPPIX → debian
<ZNC> big → KNOPPIX → debian
<Kazenin> <ZNC> entao ja encontrou o 1° problema <<<<<< ahoehohahoeaueuuhauheuouoaa
<ZNC> Kazenin debian (N) big (N) Ubuntu (S)
<Kaiowa> esses dias comprei um net book da megaware com windows ai instalei o ubuntu 10.10 e bichinho não desligava se eu desativava pelo teclado a wirelles ele travava o mause congelava o pc instalei o 10.04 e não reconhecia a wirelles mais desligava bem e funcionava normal.. deduzi vai pra RMA por causa da wirelles.. fui na autorizada e o tecnico disse que linux ele não sabe nada.. voltei e instalei o xp.. e não é que funcionou normal
 * Kazenin tem um live do Knoppix aqui Lindu
<Kaiowa> olha preferia que tivesse defeito
<wagner[DF]> sugestoes?
<ZNC> eu faço ao contrario Kaiowa
<Kaiowa> o que faz?
<Kazenin> wagner[DF], daily build
<Kaiowa> eu nao quero usar windows não gosto de antivirus
<ZNC> quando nao funciona, eu desligo ligo d novo se nao funciona eu pego outra distro, mexer com windios é dose
<ZNC> :-(
<wagner[DF]> Kazenin, valeu
 * ZNC confessa nao entende nada de windowsXISPE
<Kaiowa> testei mint
<Kaiowa> e outras
<ZNC> archlinux :D
<Kaiowa> hahahaahah
<Kaiowa> xispe foi boa
<ZNC> ops sorry canal ubuntu
<Kaiowa> archbang
<ZNC> pior é o windows siven
<ZNC> :(
<ZNC> aquele que parece com a logo da AVG
<Kazenin> <ZNC> archlinux :D <<< quer ser capetinha travestido de linux
<ZNC> U.u
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kaiowa> o arch é mais rustico
<ZNC> arch é para usuarios que gosta das coisas como deve ser, que se importa com o que roda e como roda os serviços :D
<ZNC> mas qq linux da para usar
<ZNC> ate mesmo o kurumin (nao falem mal dele)
<Kazenin> Kuruma!!!
<Kazenin> Morimoto é meu mestre !
<Kazenin> \o/
<ZNC> morimoto é um egoista
<Kaiowa> estou com o arch numa maquina que ganhei do cliente
<Kaiowa> nao tenho tido tempo
<Kaiowa> a primeira coisa que gostei foi
<ZNC> Kazenin, http://goo.gl/AO0nQ
<ZNC> :-P
<Kazenin> =P
<Kaiowa> o pc da minha irma é 2.5hz 775 com 1gb e ele é o do arch 2.1ghz 478 com 512 de ram onboard
<Kaiowa> e consegue rodar video hd
<Kaiowa> no arch
<Kaiowa> tambem com o x ele ta pesando 69MB na ram
<ZNC> ram onboard
<Kaiowa> vai vuar mesmo
<ZNC> meu 24mb
<Kaiowa> ZNC, sem o x?
<ZNC> estou com o X
<Kaiowa> fdp de xp consegue desativar e ativar a wirelles e meu ubuntu não
<ZNC> X 5% CPU 24MB RAM
<Kaiowa> haaa
<ZNC> Kaiowa, :-D, pegue um tutorial
<Kaiowa> que shell é essa
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, passa o link desse notebook deixa eu dar uma olhada
<Kaiowa> xfce?
<ZNC> e instala logo o ubuntu :D
<ZNC> e saia do XISPE
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, vou ver aqui
<ZNC> Kaiowa, vc esta contaminado precisa ficar em quarentena :-(
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, procurando
<ZNC> Kaiowa, http://goo.gl/NwUV4
<Kaiowa> mesma interface que uso legal
<ZNC> Kaiowa, qual a sua/
<Kaiowa> haa pego heim
<ZNC> Kaiowa, qual sua interface grafica?
<Kaiowa> nem sei o nome só sei que as janelas ficam em cima tambem
<Kaiowa> nossa o pendrive tem que montar
<ZNC> Kaiowa, todos as janelas ficam em cima
<Kazenin> haoheohoahuehhahoeouaea >>>>>>>>>> <ZNC> Kaiowa, todos as janelas ficam em cima
<Kazenin> e tome chibata !
<ZNC> Kaiowa, http://goo.gl/NwUV4
<ZNC> :-D
<ZNC> interface graficas usaveis por qq pessoa sem muita experiencia kde gnome lxde xfce openbox
<Kaiowa> ZNC, a troca de janelas
<Kaiowa> fica em baixo
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, por favor da uma olhada segue o link conforme solicitou: http://www.carrefour.com.br/informatica/notebooks-e-netbooks/netbooks/netbook-10--com-intel-atom-n450--2gb--hd-320gb--windows-7-starter--preto---megaware_29278
<ZNC> Kaiowa, janela embaixo?
<Kaiowa> ZNC, a opção de alternar entre elas fica em baixo e as janelas em cima
<Kaiowa> ok
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kazenin> netbook ?? eca !
<ZNC> rsrs
<Kaiowa> kkkk
<Kaiowa> tinha uma raiva que me roubaram o kaiowa ai tive que por Kaiowa-Yere
<Kazenin> esse site do carrefour vou te contar viu
<Kaiowa> rs
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, qual o modelo desse bruto? que nem isso eles se atreveram a mencionar lá
<Kaiowa> olha que ainda fui nas caracteristicas
<Kaiowa> ahhaahahah bruto kk]
<ZNC> Processador Intel Atom N450 (1.66GHz, 512KB Cache, DMI)
<Kazenin> essas caracteristicas pra mim e NADA é a mesma coisa
<Kaiowa> ele quer a placa mae
<Kaiowa> deixa eu instalar o pcwizard no xispe kk
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, qual o modelo do aparelho ?
<Kaiowa> a do xispe eu gostei
<Kazenin> deve tá embaixo dele
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, calma
<Kaiowa> vo rodar a manivela aqui
<Kazenin> ¬¬'
<ZNC> Kaiowa, XP, mas todo mundo le XISPE
<Kazenin> ZNC, eu leio XaroPe
<Kaiowa> kk
 * ZNC loll
<ZNC> wget -c 'http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso'
<ZNC> baixando
<Kaiowa> olha que distroinvocada pra jogo :  http://programaslinux.com.br/html/modules/smartsection/category.php?categoryid=45
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kaiowa> e ainda colocam na primeira pagina do big linux que tem jogo
<ZNC> vai demorar :( http://goo.gl/yrF1b
<Kazenin> ZNC, isso é só pra se exibir com taxa de download de 1 MB é ?
<Kazenin> kkkkkkkk
<Kaiowa> ZNC, hahaahah
<Kaiowa> isso que eu ia falar
<Kazenin> 8 minutos
<Kaiowa> caraca internet 10MB
<ZNC> Kazenin, srrsrs
<pqatsi> errrrr
<Kaiowa> a do meu trampo é ac3
<Kaiowa> é o hd que nao guenta
<pqatsi> falar que tem rede rapida?
<Kaiowa> o uol bloqueia
<Kaiowa> kk
<ZNC> 1.57m nao passa disso, server limitado
<Kazenin> ZNC, isso não é mais aquele provedor a rádio não né?
<Kaiowa> haa o engraçado é que acessando com o links navegador de texto eles não bloqueiam
<ZNC> Kazenin, segredo rrs
<Kazenin> ZNC, okay
<pqatsi> xo floodar
<pqatsi> acompanhem
<pqatsi> ┌─[leleobhz@daniela.leleobhz.org]
<pqatsi> └─[~]> aria2c --file-allocation=none -j30 -s30 http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:22.9MiB/696.5MiB(3%) CN:30 SPD:1.6MiBs ETA:06m38s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:35.3MiB/696.5MiB(5%) CN:30 SPD:2.7MiBs ETA:04m00s]
<ZNC> pqatsi IMG IMG
<ZNC> :s
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:46.4MiB/696.5MiB(6%) CN:30 SPD:3.4MiBs ETA:03m10s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:79.2MiB/696.5MiB(11%) CN:30 SPD:4.7MiBs ETA:02m10s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:91.2MiB/696.5MiB(13%) CN:30 SPD:5.2MiBs ETA:01m55s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:124.5MiB/696.5MiB(17%) CN:30 SPD:5.9MiBs ETA:01m36s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:129.1MiB/696.5MiB(18%) CN:30 SPD:6.0MiBs ETA:01m33s]
<pqatsi> [#1 SIZE:218.9MiB/696.5MiB(31%) CN:30 SPD:9.1MiBs ETA:52s]
<pqatsi> ;)isso é rede rápida
<pqatsi> *isso é rede rápida
<ZNC> srrsrs
<pqatsi> Fisico: aew!
<Fisico> pqatsi olá
<Fisico> :D
<pqatsi> Resultados de Transferência
<pqatsi> gid|stat|avg speed  |path/URI
<pqatsi> ===+====+===========+=========================================================== 1|  OK|   6.0MiB/s|/home/leleobhz/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<pqatsi> RNP é linda! :D
<pqatsi> depois falam que tudo no BR é uma merda :D
<ZNC> pqatsi srsrsrrs
<Kaiowa> pra quem tem dinheiro o brasil tem o custo de vida baixo comparado com usa entre outros
<Kaiowa> nossa e eu ralando pra baixar o biglinux e o opensuse
<Kaiowa> i sumil todo mundo
<pqatsi> <vaccum></vaccum>
<ZNC> srsr
<Kaiowa> Kazeni vamos ao hardware
<Kaiowa> do bruto como disse vc
<Kaiowa> wirelles RT3090 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, velho quero só o modelo do net
<pqatsi> lol
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, a megaware nao pois
<pqatsi> Kazenin: grossa :P
<Kaiowa> pos
<Kaiowa> sacanagem
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, não consta embaixo do aparelho?
<pqatsi> isso resolve o problema de info de hardware :D
<pqatsi> incluindo o modelo do net/note
<Kaiowa> oiandu
<Kaiowa> ii
<Kaiowa> modelo: MEGANETBOOK/LX BLACK CLASSIC ATSERIES
<Kazenin> vou ver lá
<Kaiowa> to no site da megaware
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, http://www.megaware.com.br/netbook/index.php
<Kaiowa> esse bicho ai
<Kazenin> sim ja tava lendo aqui =}
<marvel> bom dia
<marvel> eu queria mudar  o tema de login por um que eu vi no gnome.org
<marvel> mas aquele aplicativo login window nao tem no 10.10
<marvel> exisye outra forma  de muda a aparencia da tela de login ?
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, vc terá que compilar o módulo proprietário para a sua wireless
<marvel> eu ja tentei ir  pelo terminal  e nao consegui
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, caramba como assim?
<Kaiowa> make make
<Kaiowa> até faço
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, ela nao oferece suporte?
<marvel> Kaiowa
<marvel> vc pode me ajudar com uma dica
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, vc pode rodar o livecd de uma versão mais nova do ubuntu 11.04 por exemplo e verificar se já existe o pacote para a sua placa wireless
<ZNC> marvel
<ZNC> qual tema baixou
<ZNC> tem o link ai?
<Kaiowa> por por o 10.04 e ser feliz com um dispositivo wirelles usb
<Kaiowa> kk
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, http://www.ralinktech.com/
<Kazenin> o que vc vai precisar é
<marvel> ZNC sim tenho
<Kaiowa> ralinktech igual aqueles soft moldem
<Kaiowa> lambem a ms
<Kaiowa> filha da mae
<Kaiowa> sabia
<Kazenin> $ sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<Kazenin> depois baixar o módulo no site
<Kazenin> descompactar, compilar...
<Kazenin> subir o módulo
<Geowany> Bom dia, noobs!
<Kazenin> # modprobe rt280xx
<Kaiowa> Geowany, chega folgano
<Kaiowa> Geowany, carente kk
<Kazenin> Kaiowa, depois deixar o módulo para que suba no boot
<Geowany> Kaiowa: ?
<Kaiowa> noog
<ZNC> marvel procure por "Ubuntu Tweak"
<Kaiowa> noob
<Kazenin> echo rt28xx >> /etc/modules
<ZNC> no synaptic
<Kazenin> Geowany, bom dia chefe
<marvel> ZNC http://art.gnome.org/download/themes/gdm_greeter/1159/GDM-PiratesOfGnome.tar.gz
<Kaiowa> Kazenin, valeu
<Kaiowa> ha to triste
<Geowany> Kazenin: o/
<ZNC> marvel e localize a opção configurações de Login no ubuntu tweak
<marvel> ZNC eu ja ate instalei mas ele nao muda ainda deixa a aparencia do login de  uma aparencia envelhecida
<Kazenin> Geowany, canal de noobs é ? ahoehuahoeuhoauheuahuueuauoa
<ZNC> ate hj nao entendo pq foi removido o assistente do ubuntu para mudar tela do gdm
<marvel> Kazenin vc acha que aqui e canal de noobs?
<marvel> ZNC era o melhor que tinha
<ZNC> isso é considerado ofensas, cuidado Geowany
<Kazenin> marvel, <Geowany> Bom dia, noobs! <<<< meu chefão que disse
<Kazenin> Geowany, meu chefão !!!
<ZNC> sem ofender os novados
<marvel> Kazenin ele e teu chefe :)
<Kazenin> marvel, é sim, meu chefe e meu mestre
<marvel> Kazenin nossa que legal  ele deve te ensinar muita cosa
<Geowany> ZNC: quer dizer que os noobs estão protestando que nem os homossexuais?
<Kazenin> marvel, sim
<ZNC> Geowany, da para entender que sim, sobre uns comentario da dona Ursinha, mas entendi a parte dela e sim é estranho, um novato entra e é chamado de noob ai ele vai ficar todo bravinho
<ZNC> vai ter brigas etc, :-D prefira nao falar noob no canal
<ZNC> Geowany, seu noob
 * ZNC ops 
<marvel> Geowany  se nao pergunta  nunca iremos aprender  se ficarmos calado  seremos noob porque nuca perguntamos
<Geowany> ZNC: O sol do meio dia não faz sombra.
<ZNC> Geowany, srrsrs
<marvel> aquele que faz faz pergunta e  porque ele se interesa aprender
<Geowany> marvel: É...
<ZNC> acho q nao
<marvel> ZNC porque acha que nao ?
<Kaiowa> toda criança quando quer ter amigos diz que é bom em algo e pelo contrario as outras a esnobam
<Kazenin> ZNC, cê tá uma trollzinha hein? >>>>>>>>>>> <ZNC> acho q nao
<ZNC> aquele q faz pergunta é pq nao abe ainda, e tem um pouco de preguiça de procurar no google, se vc pergunta, como instalar tema no gdm, alguem vai no google procura e depois retorna para o perguntante no canal
<ZNC> Kazenin sem troll
<ZNC> nao tenho tempo para perde fazendo isso
<ZNC> *sabe
<Geowany> ZNC: eu fiz meu ultimo "teste" em pedir ajuda em IRC
<ZNC> Geowany, srrrs
<Geowany> pro que nível das coisas que estou tentando fazer, não vale mais a pena
<marvel> ZNC e procurei no google sim e so achei resposta  do 8.4 que na epoca era login window  itao resolvi pergunta no canal
<Geowany> a solução é deixar de preguiça e ir ler a documentação oficial
<paico> bom dia
<paico> alguem ja testou o 11.04
<paico> ?
<ZNC> Geowany, sim
<paico> muita mudança? nem cheguei a ler o q ia mudar
<Geowany> Estou lendo aqui sobre: pam + kerberos + samba + active directory
<ZNC> marvel, tente assim (instalar tema gdm ubuntu 10.10)
<marvel> ja tentei
<Geowany> E isso me lembra quando passei as férias no deserto do Saara com os camelos e via coisas estranhas se refletindo no sol!
<ZNC> mas ai vem a questao, um novato nao sabe o que é gdm entao como ele iria adivinhar
<ZNC> wiki super organizada
<ZNC> marvel, http://ubuntunopc.blogspot.com/2010/12/alterando-o-tema-do-gdm-tela-de-login.html
<pqatsi> o povo q reclama sem fazer nada
<pqatsi> pelamor
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?client=opera&rls=pt-BR&q=instalar+tema+gdm+ubuntu+10.10&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<ZNC> Ubuntu no PC: Alterando o tema do GDM (tela de login) no Ubuntu 10.10
<ZNC> marvel, é complicado a questao do ubuntu. :-S
<marvel> ZNC   ja fiz isso tudo ai ja
<ZNC> marvel, entao vc fez algo errao pq sempre funcionou
<ZNC> errado
<ZNC> o ubuntu deve organizar sua wiki de forma simples e descomplicada, um grande exemplo é https://wiki.archlinux.org
<ZNC> ficaria show
<marvel> ZNC eu to fazendo de novo pra ter certeza que eu possa ta fazendo errado
<ZNC> marvel, faz com calma que ira dar certo
<Kazenin> o #ubuntu dá gosto de ver hein? mais de 1500 conectados
<ZNC> Kazenin, isso nao é importante, a wiki e bem mais importante
<ZNC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Kazenin> ZNC, discordo
<Kazenin> ZNC, importante é aprender
<ZNC> aprender com a wiki
<marvel> ZNC volta esse erro pra min ** (gdm-binary:4881): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Kazenin> pra mim tanto faz
<Kazenin> documentação oficial
<Kazenin> livro
<Kazenin> man
<Kazenin> --help
<ZNC> http://www.mail-archive.com/blfs-support@linuxfromscratch.org/msg09502.html
<gmantovani2005> bom dia, estou com um problema com o gimp após uma atualização q ocorreu ontem, alguem pode me ajudar ?
<gmantovani2005> o problema eh q a atualização desinstalou o gimp
<Nilodanx5> Kazenin desculpa ae man porem wiki vc pode se vira de boa mesmo que ñ aprenda mais muitas vezes vc precisa de ajuda e fica penando aki no irc
<ZNC> instale novamente
<Nilodanx5> as vezes***
<gmantovani2005> agora qnd vou instalar, ele dah erro de falta de uma biblioteca (libpoppler-glib4)
<ZNC> gmantovani2005, sudo apt-get install gimp
<MarceloVaz> apt-get emjambrar gimp
<ZNC> gmantovani2005, sudo apt-get install libpoppler-glib4 gimp
<Kazenin> Nilodanx5, cara pra mim pouco importa a fonte se eu conseguir resolver o que necessito ótimo
<gmantovani2005> entao, eu fiz isto ZNC, mas ele me deu um erro falando q o libpoppler-glib4
<Kazenin> nem peço ajuda em IRC não
<gmantovani2005> nao pode ser instalado
<marvel> gmantovani2005 eu tambem , eu reinstalei novamente  e deu certo parece que uma biblioteca nao linkou
<gmantovani2005> esta obsoleto
<ZNC> gmantovani2005, por qual o outro erro?
<ZNC> gmantovani2005, http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/200910/problema-instalacion-gimp
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&client=opera&hs=Isv&rls=pt-BR&channel=suggest&q=gimp+nao+instala+pede+dependencia+libpoppler-glib4&aq=o&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<ZNC> Problema instalacion Gimp [Solucionado] | Kubuntu-es
<gmantovani2005> o libpoppler-glib4 esta obsoleto ou esta linkado em outra biblioteca
<ZNC> busy works too programing in PHP
<gmantovani2005> este caminho esta correto ?
<gmantovani2005> achei, deixa eu ver aqui entao, soh um pouco
<marmadeoli> Pessoal me tirem uma dúvida: Outro dia eu vim aqui e vi muitas pessoas falando do Linux Mint. Resolvi testar. Como utilizam o mesmo repositório, qual a diferença entre os dois sistemas? Ainda não entendi a proposta!
<MarceloVaz> não há
<MarceloVaz> =P
<marmadeoli> MarceloVaz: então porque da existência? É isso que não entedi
<MarceloVaz> ego de algumas pessoas
<marmadeoli> e da propaganda que é o 4º mais utilizado sistema e tal... sendo que um dos 4 é o ubuntu
<marmadeoli> tudo bem que tem um layout mais organizado, mas isso é apenas a aparência, o sistema é o mesmo Linux Mint 10 == Ubuntu Maverick (10.10)
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> nunca vi necessidade destas distribuições
<MarceloVaz> as pessoas seriam mais uteis ajudando em algo que já existe
<marmadeoli> corre-se o risco de criar o fork do fork do fork do fork do fork do fork e ñão se fazer nada de novo
<MarceloVaz> corre não, é oq acontece
<MarceloVaz> =P
<marmadeoli> kkkkkkkk
<MarceloVaz> n uso ubuntu
<MarceloVaz> mas acho maravilhoso o trabalho da canocical
<MarceloVaz> e de toda a comunidade
<marmadeoli> MarceloVaz: qual tu usas?
<MarceloVaz> canonical*
<MarceloVaz> debian
<MarceloVaz> optei pela simplicidade
<marmadeoli> estou aqui com um Linux Mint Debian
<marmadeoli> mas acho que vou experimentar como está o Debian puro
<MarceloVaz> teste o squeeze
<MarceloVaz> =)
<marmadeoli> faz tempo que não uso essa distro
<MarceloVaz> eu uso o lenny
<MarceloVaz> n faz diferença pra mim as novidades
<marmadeoli> acho que tem mais sentido que ter um Natty e um mint julia
<MarceloVaz> meu hardware é normalzinho mesmo
<MarceloVaz> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
<marmadeoli> MarceloVaz: no caso aqui, na versão Debian do Mint, não foi instalado por padrão o wi-fi... no squeeze é assim também?
<Pskol> tbm to no lenny
<MarceloVaz> marmadeoli normalmente instala
<MarceloVaz> talvez o mint n reconheça teu wifi
<marmadeoli> somente a versão construída em cima do Ubuntu reconhece
<Pskol> :P
<Pskol> e so pq hj eh feriado o xorg ficou doidao e sumiram as resoluçoes de tela
<Pskol> ta so 800x600
<marmadeoli> a feita em cima do debian nao reconheceu
<MarceloVaz> Pskol eiuheiuoheioueheiuhei
<MarceloVaz> marmadeoli testa o squeeze
<MarceloVaz> deve reconhecer com certeza
<marmadeoli> vou baixá-lo. Vejo que tem mais sentido que usar esta distribuição Mint Debian
<marmadeoli> valeu gaera
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai recomenda
<MarceloVaz> alguma interface web pro postfix ?
<MarceloVaz> sem ser o postfix-admin
<virtu> e ae marcelobernard
<virtu> digo, MarceloVaz
<virtu> to aqui com um teclado sem fio que ta dando conflito com outros dispositivos sem fio =(
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos
<wagner[DF]> pessoal, nao consigo instalar o 11.04 daily, depois da opcao de importar contas de usuario existentes simplesmente nao acontece nada
<wagner[DF]> eh como se ficasse carregando e nao carrega nada
<mfilipe> pessoal, é sorte minha ou o Beta 2 do Natty está bem estável?
<ZNC> mfilipe sim ele esta bem tranquilo, os problemas sao relacionado ao hardware, hardware compativel significa sem problemas
<ZNC> peregrinator_six hello Boy
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde canal, boa tarde ZNC! :)
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, :-D
<Jean_7> boa tarde
<ZNC> Vou almoçar
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Jean_7> estou migrando do W7 para ubuntu 10.10
<Jean_7> estou com 2 problemas, o touchpad nao funciona e tenho problemas para lidar com arquivos do Office
<Jean_7> infelizmente o BrOffice nao tem muitos recursos,... alguem sabe se eles tem plugin ou algo assim?
<Jean_7> quero abandonar tudo da MS
<fxd> broffice funciona mto bem aqui
<pqatsi> Jean_7: tem a página de plugins da MS
<pqatsi> ops
<fxd> ñ faço nada mto avançado
<pqatsi> s/ms/oo/g
<pqatsi> tem uma pá de coisas interessantes la
<pqatsi> e no site do BR-Office tinha uma porrada de templates tb
<Jean_7> eu comecei fazer umas apresentações para o trabalho no Broffice,.. vc coloca um fundo padrao, salva tudo certo, quando abre, o fundo esta desconfigurado novamente
<Jean_7> tipo coloco uma tela inicial no slide e outra padrao para o restante, o broffice deixa todos com a tela inicial, nao adianta mudar e salvar
<pqatsi> Jean_7: perae, que versao?
<pqatsi> a que vem no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> se for, troque-a pelo libreoffice
<pqatsi> Jean_7: o Andre_Gondim explica aqui http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/libreoffice-para-ubuntu-ja-pode-ser-usado-via-ppa/
<Jean_7> versao 3.2.1
<pqatsi> apesar de que eu no lugar de "sudo apt-get purge "openoffice*.*"
<pqatsi> prefiro
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~nopenoffice
<pqatsi> Jean_7: experiemente trocar pelo novo libreoffice
<Jean_7> pqatsi: vou instalar esse libreoffice
<Jean_7> é uma especie de atualização?
<pqatsi> Jean_7: o broffice e uma ramificacao do openoffice
<pqatsi> o openoffice era da sun e foi sucateado depois que foi comprada pela Oracle
<pqatsi> ai nasceu o libreoffice como ramificacao "padrao pra tudo"
<pqatsi> acabou que o libreoffice deu super certo
<Jean_7> hum
<pqatsi> +++-====================================-====================================-========================================================================================
<pqatsi> ii  libreoffice                          1:3.3.2-1ubuntu2~maverick1           office productivity suite
<pqatsi> Jean_7: a versao q ta ;)
<pqatsi> e sim, e sincronizado com o broffice e openoffice ;_
<pqatsi> ;)
<Oraculum> pqatsi: programadores java abram o olho vcs nem tem ideia de como a oracle vai fuder vcs
<pqatsi> eeeei
<pqatsi> me tira dessa!
 * pqatsi codes in C/Py
<pqatsi> java só é legal por causa dos celulares velhos :D
<Nilodanx5> Oraculum ta sabendo que o gnome3 é baseado no java script?
<Nilodanx5> tbm
<Nilodanx5> ?
<pqatsi> pelamordedeus
<pqatsi> javascript e java nao tem NADA em comum
<Nilodanx5> pelo menos seu árquetipo no X esta todo em java script
<Nilodanx5> sério?
<Nilodanx5> é pq ñ intendo de java algum kkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#Hist.C3.B3ria
<pqatsi> Nilodanx5: nao fala dorgas
<Nilodanx5> pra mim era ligado sim! errar é humano
<Nilodanx5> hahaha
<Nilodanx5> :-D:PO:-)
<Oraculum> Nilodanx5: cuidado cara deixa o javascrit sabendo q vc esta insultando ele que ele vai te pegar auauauau
<Nilodanx5> lol
<Nilodanx5> errinho besta esse meu!! kkk
<Nilodanx5> era mais fácil eu e ele ir da uma vouta pra beber algo no buteco
<Nilodanx5> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mfilipe> existe algum indicator no natty que mostra a temperatura dos sensores do notebook?
<Oraculum> mfilipe:  tenta isso aki >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/sensors-applet
<mfilipe> Oraculum: mas não existe mais o gnome-panel
<Oraculum> mfilipe: tem esse pacote que roda no natty da uma olhada ai >> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/sensors-applet
<Oraculum> mfilipe: tem um build para o natty la
<mfilipe> Oraculum: mas como adiciono ele no natty? instalei, mas não sei como colocar
<Oraculum> mfilipe: fiz um post sobre isso ontem >>> http://oraculum.blog.br/blogoraculum/index.php/2011/04/21/dropbox-icon-status-area-de-applets-e-alterar-seus-icones/
<pqatsi> :nossa
<pqatsi> que bizarro isso
<pqatsi> bom ter visto
 * pqatsi usuário de Opera e Dropbox :D
<mfilipe> Oraculum: hum... interessante! :)
<Oraculum> pqatsi: bizarro pq?
<pqatsi> Oraculum: systray é systray
<pqatsi> deveriam deixar as coisas como estao
<pqatsi> #fial
<Oraculum> pqatsi: eu coloquei palavras chaves dentro do proprio para pessoa poder achar o artigo no google, é uma tecnica de seo quanto maior numero de palavras chaves dentro do artigo melhor eu so coloquei systray pq tem muito nego que busca como se fosse
<Oraculum> pqatsi: pq sou bizarro por usar opera e dropbox ? nao entendi :)
<pqatsi> [21/04-14:26:49]  * pqatsi usuário de Opera e Dropbox :D
<pqatsi> [21/04-14:39:21] < pqatsi> Oraculum: systray é systray
<pqatsi> [21/04-14:39:27] < pqatsi> deveriam deixar as coisas como estao
<pqatsi> leia de novo
<Oraculum> pqatsi: ahh tah agora captei auauau
<MarceloVaz> virtu coeh
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<zoinho23> ola, boa tarde a todos
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<zoinho23> alguem on line poderia me tar uma duvida
<zoinho23> sobre o squid
<zoinho23> ?
<peregrinator_six> não sei, mas tem pessoas aqui que sabem, solta ela ai...
<zoinho23> gostaria de saber pq com 5g de cache 1.5g ram processador 3.0 ele fica lento
<zoinho23> ?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany1, poderia ajudar...?!
<zoinho23> gostaria de saber o ideal seria quantos megas para cada giga de cache
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, tá ai...?! Poderia ajudar...?!
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, ???
<Daekdroom> Sim?
<zoinho23> peregrinator  qual sua duvida
<zoinho23> ?
<peregrinator_six> zoinho23, a sua duvida é a minha duvida... ;0
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<zoinho23> rsss
<peregrinator_six> to tentanto arrumar ajuda pra você. :)
<zoinho23> obrigado ,
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, sabe alguma coisa de squid...!?
<Daekdroom> 5GB de SWAP e 1.5GB de RAM?
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, tá vivo! \o/
<Geowany1> Que algo rápido, larga mão de gnome e kde
<zoinho23> estou montando o squid, porem varias vezes que montei notei que depois de 4 horas ele fica lento
<Geowany1> Quer*
<peregrinator_six> zoinho23, o Daekdroom se interessou, fala com ele ai...
<Geowany1> ah...squid...
<Geowany1> zoinho23: não tem nem um cache de dns aí?
<peregrinator_six> Geowany1, boa tarde... ¬¬
<Daekdroom> Ah, não sei nada de squid.
<zoinho23> estou refazendo o servidor
<zoinho23> acabei de instalar o debian 6
<zoinho23> minha duvida seria, se com 5G de cache, poderia usar 1G de ram em um processador de 3.0G
<EduardeCalibal> zoinho23, é bastante cache.  Não entendi sua dúvida.
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, boa tarde. Obrigado.
<MarconM> peregrinator_six: nao
<EduardeCalibal> Eu uso o dobro de swap da ram.
<zoinho23> montei para o squid gerenciar 5g "cache"
<Geowany> quanto mais cache em disco pro squid, mais memória pra gerenciar ele
<peregrinator_six> MarconM, beleza, mesmo assim obrigado. :)
<Geowany> zoinho23: você tem que analisar se o que está lento é o squid ou o dns
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei, vou ver o manual do squid sobre isso.
<zoinho23> entendi
<EduardeCalibal> Esse cache que você diz é o da rede?
<zoinho23> no caso o dns executei testes de pings para saber as resposta fiz com varios servidores
<zoinho23> sim e o cache que guarda os arquivos visitados na internet
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se isso causa problema, mas se tiver um grande volume de acessos a esse cache pode deixar o servidor lento.  Quando ficar lento o melhor seria verificar qual processo é a causa.
<Geowany> (14:55:45) EduardeCalibal: Não sei, vou ver o manual do squid sobre isso. <<<< É o que faço apartir de ontem pra resolver meus problemas
<Geowany> Porque pedir ajuda em irc é uma furada
<Geowany> essas coisas mais "complexas"
<zoinho23> estou tentando aprender algumas coisas
<Geowany> A verdade é que as pessoas falam que sabem muito, mas na verdade não sabem é nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Tamanho do cache padrão provavelmente esta no manual...  Se quiser que alguém resolva seus problemas sem outras questões recomendo contratar um técnico...
<Geowany> E se sabem, tem preguiça ou não tem tempo de ajudar.
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui é um canal de usuários, todos são usuários e até onde sei não tem ninguém aqui sendo pago para ajudar.  Ou tem?
<Geowany> EduardeCalibal: o Kazenin recebe uma grana boa pra ajudar aqui...
<EduardeCalibal>   Bom, ao menos alguém esta recebendo para ajudar.  :d
<Kazenin> pago todas as minhas contas às custas da Canonical Brezil Enterprises Inc.
<Geowany> kkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, deve ser por isso mesmo que nunca recebi nenhuma ajuda dele... :P
<zoinho23> quando alguem tem problemas ajudo, sem problemas pq sei que existe pessoas que podemos conversar sem ser arrogantes
<Geowany> Viu só zoinho23, o EduardeCalibal acabou de falar que ninguém aqui está recebendo um tostão pra ajudar.
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, relaxa pode pegar a sua senha e aguardar no saguão principal e de olho no telão okay?
<zoinho23> e se ele quizer pago para ele um pirulito e um chiclete pq  ajuda dele valeu isso
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, passo 24h no canal e não recebo nada...  É a primeira vez que alguém me fala que recebe para ajudar por aqui.  Faz parte...
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, não quero morrer sem ter minhas duvidas sanadas não, não se preocupe, sei , me virar... Outra coisa, estou bem tranquilo! ;)
<Kazenin> zoinho23, sou diabético não posso
<zoinho23> pode deixar arrumo um pirulito que vc possa chupar
<Kazenin> peregrinator_six, então gentileza dirija-se ao próximo guichê
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo aqui sobre o cache do squid no manual dele mas os valores são pequenos.
<peregrinator_six> zoinho23, de pirulito salgado pra ele! :P
<Kazenin> zoinho23, atóruuummmmm kkkkkkkkkkkk
<peregrinator_six> Kazenin, de mim de banada! :P
<Geowany> zoinho23: enquanto você tira onda com o cara aí, poderia estar lendo a documentação do squid
<peregrinator_six> *nem bananada!
<zoinho23> o perigoso e se ele gostar vai querer morder
<Geowany> vocês falam muita merda, vou ficar aqui no meu canto
<peregrinator_six> zoinho23, SUAHSUAHSUHAUHSHAHSHUAHSHUAHSUHAH
<Geowany> fico é acuado com isso
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, porta da casa... ;)
<Geowany> flw
<Geowany> fui
<Kazenin> Geowany, pensava que era canal de ubuntu e não o #sexo da Vlife
<peregrinator_six> 0
<peregrinator_six> 00
<Geowany> peregrinator_six: ...tem um poster maceta do Dimmu Borgi
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, para de entulhar o log do canal rapa, se usa... :P
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, tchau! ;)
<igorklem> to com um processo do skype preso que num sai por nada
<igorklem> tentei o killall skype
<mibis_> t
<EduardeCalibal> Zoinho23, achei o seguinte, não sei se se aplica ao seu caso.
<igorklem> kill 3849(PID)
<mibis_> ola
<mibis_> bom dia
<mibis_> ops
<Geowany> kill -9 numerodoprocesso
<mibis_> boa tarde
<EduardeCalibal> (Tamanho do cache / tamanho médido dos objetos ) * 75 = uso de ram para indexar.
<mibis_> alugem trabalha com segurança
<EduardeCalibal> O tamanho dos objetos acho que tem uma opção para definir o máximo.
<mibis_> tenho uma duvida a cerca da segurança ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui achei com o valor de 13KB
<igorklem> Geowany:: valeu tinha esqcido o -9
<zoinho23> EduardeCalibal, vai ser de muito ajuda vou tentar
<zoinho23> para ver
<zoinho23> obrigado
<EduardeCalibal> Zoinho23, pela fórmula essa o seu cache consumiria o seguinte: 4GB/13KB * 75 = 23MB (consumo de ram)
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que não deve pesar, fora se o acesso a disco for muito intenso.
<EduardeCalibal> Digo isso por que com muito acesso a disco o sistema fica lento.
<Geowany> Kazenin!
<Geowany> root@samba:~/src# ls
<Geowany> Linux-PAM-1.1.3.tar.bz2  libprelude-1.0.0.tar.gz  samba-latest.tar.gz
<Geowany> krb5-1.9-signed.tar	 lua-5.1.4.tar.gz
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço...  Fui.  AFK
<Geowany> Kazenin: quinta-feira profana essa minha hahahahahahahahaha
<Kazenin> Geowany, kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<zoinho23> obrigado Eduard
<mibis_> aguem esta por dentro das possibilidades de invasoa telnet
<Geowany> invasão?
<mibis_> gnome pode ser acessado indevidamente sem autorização?
<Geowany> acho que vocês estão lendo muitos contos eróticos
<mibis_> estou perguntando pra tirar duvidas se nao sabe melhor nao comentar
<mibis_> obrigado
<omelete> telnet é inseguro?
<Geowany> sei lá cara...você chega falando de invasão...
<Geowany> está com medo de ser invadido?
<Geowany> quem diabos ainda usa telnet?
<EduardeCalibal> Zoinho23, caso queira algumas referências: http://www.deckle.co.za/squid-users-guide/ e http://www.visolve.com/squid/Squid_tutorial.php
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<mibis_> bom estou a procura de informações concretas
<Geowany> vou sair daqui
<Geowany> vai que isso é contagioso
<morfeu> boa tarde, alguem ai pode me dar uma dica
<paico> alguem aqui usa o tim web de R$ 0,50/dia? É bom?
 * paico slaps morfeu around a bit with a large trout
<paico> ops
<paico> morfeu, q ta precisando?
<morfeu> paico ate aqui fogo?
<morfeu> paico: eu uso o tim, pq ?
<paico> tens aquele plano de R$ 0,50 pra usar no celular?
<morfeu> paico internet e torpedos pra qualquer operadora por dia = 0,50
<paico> isso
<paico> tens? é bom?
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> da hora
<paico> legal, tava afim de pegar mas, tava com medo de ser ruim
<mfilipe> gostei muito do unity, mas ainda falta muita coisa para portar :(
<mfilipe> vou voltar para o 10.10
<Klaus_Stefan> estou usando o beta, e estou vendo q a cada atualização, os problemas de lentidão estão sumindo
<Klaus_Stefan> mas nem precisa voltar pro 10.10, o 11.04 vai continuar com a opção do Gnome clássico ;)
<mfilipe> Klaus_Stefan: boa, mudei para o Ubuntu Clássico :)
<igorklem> alguem sabe algum player tipo o megacubo?
<Giverny> igorklem soapcast internet tv
<Giverny> ...
<pqatsi> eu tinha baixado 1
<pqatsi> mas ele n tem mto canal tupiniquim n
<igorklem> eu baixei o livestation
<igorklem> só entrava em canal fudido
<pqatsi> ele mesmo
<igorklem> é sopcast? Giverny
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> deve ter outros por ai na net igorklem
<Giverny> só digitar no google
<Giverny> :}
<Kaiowa> boa noite
<igorklem> alguem sabe como bota canal brasileiro no sopcast?
<ZNC> igorklem, tente entrar em contato com os dono e co-dono do sopcast
<ZNC> formularios fale conosco
<igorklem> vc sabe algum outro programa tipo o megacubo com canais brasileiros ZNC
<virtu> megacubo? virou transformers agora
<virtu> =)
<igorklem> iuaheuihe
<ZNC> igorklem nao uso serviços como este
<igorklem> virtu:: qnd eu usava o windows tinha esse programa
<igorklem> axo q nem tem ele no linux
<virtu> ainda usa pelo visto =)
<igorklem> não
<igorklem> é o unico que eu usei
<igorklem> aeuehuahe
<virtu> mas windows
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-22
<virtu> meu vizinho ganhou som novo... ta mostrando pra quadra inteira =/
<ZNC> cade o unity no ubuntu?
<ZNC> o ubuntu 10.04 nao vem com o lindo unity nao?
<mvcirino> 10.4 não.
<mvcirino> só o 11.04
<ZNC> eita falei errado
<ZNC> 11.04
<ZNC> ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<mvcirino> então sim, é com o unity
<ZNC> to olhando para o mane do gnome
<ZNC> mvcirino, mas como inicia o unity
<ZNC> no inicio da sessao nao tem nada relacionado a ele
<ZNC> os q tem todos sao genome
<mvcirino> não sei, não quero saber e tenho raiva de quem usa Unity... ahahahahahahahaha
<ZNC> vou instalar novamente na vm
<ZNC> isso foi uma ofensa
<ZNC> ssr
<ZNC> rs
<mvcirino> :P
<ZNC> achei engraçado
<ZNC> gnome V2
<ZNC> srrsrs
<ZNC> format
<mvcirino> No notebook, que estou usando agora, passei a usar o mint. No desktop ainda estou no ubuntu 10.10, pensando em voltar ao 10.04 ou mint mesmo
<Chaintech> ZNC tens que instalar e depois que instalas o 3D vais ver o Unity XD
<ZNC> quero apenas testar umas coisas, (vm maquina virtual)
<ZNC> quero testar o 2d da vbox
<ZNC> Chaintech, uh???
<ZNC> oxi
<ZNC> unity apenas uma capa para o compiz?
<Chaintech> ZNC instala ele na tua VM
<ZNC> ja instalei
<Chaintech> e nada de Unity?
<ZNC> nao ne eu acabei de falar
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> reparei no synaptic tem packages do unity
<ZNC> mas nem sinal de como iniciar o carinha
<Chaintech> XD
<ZNC> Andre_Gondim, esta? isso é normal?
<ZNC> about gnome version 2.32.1
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> sera minha iso desatualizada?
<Ricardo__> tem q ativar
<Ricardo__> aceleracao 3d
<Ricardo__> pra poder usar no vm
<Ricardo__> se nao no way
<ZNC> Ricardo__, ja esta
<Ricardo__> é eu tentei rapidao
<Ricardo__> tb
<Ricardo__> ativei
<Ricardo__> e nao rolo
<ZNC> Ricardo__, preparando o pen e ligar no outro p
<ZNC> pc
<ZNC> pcreal
<Ricardo__> ae rodei ele de live cd
<Ricardo__> e ae conseguir usar o unity
<Ricardo__> e particularmente achei podre entao nem quero mais saber de unity
<Ricardo__> tem q dar mtos cliques pra fazer uma coisa q faco com 2 cliques no gnome
<ZNC> mas que zorra fizeram
<ZNC> vem com dois ambiente na maior cara de pau?
<Ricardo__> mas ta bonitinho
<Ricardo__> pra quem gosta de perfumaria e frufru
<ZNC> nao erra o ubuntu q estava tirando as coisas para ficar mais leve
<ZNC> e usa dois ambiente, eita eita sem codigo de conduta
<ZNC> leve = menor a iso
<virtu> quando eu tinha notebook em casa nunca caia a luz
<virtu> agora com desk
<virtu> hoje ja caiu 2x
<virtu> =/
<ZNC> kkkk
<ZNC> achei impressionante, agora hein
<ZNC>  2 ambiente grafico nossa noticia da noite
<ZNC> unity 2d
<ZNC> srrs
<ZNC> iso de 696,5mb com gnome com unity nossa srrrsrsrsrs isso so pode ser sonho, lol, tudo isso pelos falatorio q a gnome fez?
<ZNC> rolou doação,
<ZNC> AFK
<Ricardo__> é ne msei como conseguem colocar tudo nessa iso
<ZNC> Ricardo__, srsrrs
<ZNC> bem, rm -rf nesta iso, e de boa com minha distro :D
<ZNC> vou jantar
<Setthy> ZNC,... vc esta enganado xd,... o unity e feito e funciona em cima do gnome, sem o gnome nada de unity,...
<ZNC> Setthy, jantando srsr
<ZNC> mas sim ja li tambem
<ZNC> mas nao serveria apenas um gnome-base
<ZNC> todo o gnome
<ZNC> unity = capa para gnome?
<ZNC> tema?
<Setthy> ops, mals ZNC, nem tinha visto que vc disse que ia jantar, desculpa rsrs
<ZNC> se for capa para gnome unity nem existe,
<ZNC> kde kde-plasma gnome unity
<ZNC> srsrsr
<ZNC> feito
<Setthy> é mais ou menos isso, pelo que andei vendo,... rsrs
<ZNC> Setthy, sem stress
<virtu> gnome == mac os x
<ZNC> :O
<virtu> mesma coisa praticamente
<virtu> a parte grafica
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> preciso confirmar isso com os carinhas do ubuntu
<ZNC> ¬¬
<ZNC> que vergonha da :S
<ZNC> achando pa a distro evoluiu, e ela regrediu :S
<Setthy> rsrs, estou tentando achar aqui, no próprio forum do ubuntu tem uma explicação sobre isso
<Ricardo__> kde ==> win entao
<ZNC> Ricardo__, nao vem ao caso kde mc win gnome,
<ZNC> e sim unity e gnome
<Setthy> achei, ...
<Setthy> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=81268.0
<ZNC> Ursinha, Andre_Gondim estao?
<Ricardo__> to so seguindo a comparacao do virtu
<Ursinha> pois não
<ZNC> Ricardo__, kde win mac gnome isso ja é caso bem velhinho
<ZNC> Ursinha, unity capa para gnome?
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> serio?
<Ursinha> o que?
<ZNC> Ursinha, instalei o 11.04 na vm nao vi o unity e sim o gnome v2
<Ursinha> não é tema nada
<virtu> nao curto kde
<Ricardo__> eu tb nao
<Ricardo__> ate tentei usar
<Ricardo__> mas nao deu certo
<ZNC> Ursinha, entao eu poderia estar removendo os pacotes do gnome?
<Setthy> ZNC, não é bem uma capa,... o unity roda sobre o gnome,...
<Ursinha> o que o Setthy disse
<ZNC> e se nao gosto de ter coisas do gnome no pc, o que eu faço?
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> que pergunta eu fui fazer :S
<Ursinha> ZNC, usa kubuntu?
<Setthy> rsrs
<Ursinha> ué
<ZNC> mas o unity :S
<Ursinha> não gosta de gnome
<ZNC> Ursinha, nao :S acho feio chato bugometro e por ai vai :S
<Ursinha> é só ficar tranquilo, o 11.04 vem com exatamente o que vc precisa
<ZNC> mas quiria o unity na vm :S
<ZNC> preciso do unity :( onde posso iniciar apenas ele?
<ZNC> falaram de 3d
<Ursinha> ZNC, vc tem que escolher na tela de login
<Ursinha> entre gnome padrão e unity
<ZNC> depois de ativar, peguei o pendrive coloquei o ubuntu liguei no outro pc e esta igual aki na vm
<ZNC> Ursinha, mmm so tem ubuntu desktop
<Ursinha> ZNC, em qual ubuntu vc está?
<ZNC> classico e o modo recover
<ZNC> ja tentei por todos
<Ursinha> se estiver no natty, é pra ter
<ZNC> sim
<ruffleS> pessoal tô com esse problema aqui: http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkd.jpg/ alguém sabe como corrigir? o firefox deveria mostrar todos os icones (incluindo os icones das pastas) ou não mostrar nenhum...
<ZNC> ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<Ursinha> ZNC, http://askubuntu.com/questions/14320/will-it-be-possible-to-run-unity-compiz-in-virtual-box-or-another-virtual-machine
<Ursinha> unity não roda em maquina virtual
<ZNC> Ursinha, seria esse ai mesmo ne?
<Setthy> ZNC, o unity não ativa se não estiver com os drivers da placa devidamente instalados, e a placa tem que suportar 3d tbm isso é logico,... antes de ativar os dirvers e etc, e ativar o unity nada dele rsrs
<ZNC> pc real o outro
<ZNC> srrs
<Ursinha> é sim, é que não roda mesmo em maquina virtual
<ZNC> tentei tambem
<Ursinha> no meu eeepc tá rodando normal
<ZNC> pc desktop quad 4gb ram vga intel onboard
<ZNC> wget -c 'http://releases.ubuntu.com//natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso'
<ZNC> esta iso teria o unity funcionando normal/?
<Ursinha> ZNC, vc rodou o live e não tinha unity?
<ZNC> baixei por ela
<Ursinha> não em máquina virtual
<ZNC> Ursinha, na vm eu instalei
<ZNC> no pc live
<Ursinha> não testei o live
<pqatsi> Ursinha: tava acontecendo de crashar o unity todo a uns meses atras, será q n e o mesmo probl?
<ZNC> mmm
<Ursinha> pqatsi, se fosse isso teria a opção
<ZNC> no live nao da para escolher entre as interface
<Setthy> ZNC, vc esta com ele instalado?,... não em no live né?
<pqatsi> bom, eu n to mto disposto a me matar antes do release, tao ta bao
<ZNC> Setthy, instalando novamente na vm, mas como o live no pc
<pqatsi> Ursinha: aproveitar q vc tá on: Tens conhecimento se o PPA leva a sério as priorities dos pacotes?
<ZNC> *com o
<pqatsi> ou n e o LP que controla isso quando envia
<ruffleS> alguém aqui sabe resolver esse bug do firefox (ubuntu natty) http://img715.imageshack.us/i/screenshotkd.jpg/ ????
<Setthy> na vm pode desistir, aqui tbm não rodou com unity,... e quando instala ele normal no pc,... ele só entra depois de instalar os drivers de video mesmo,... o noveau não roda ele tbm
<ZNC> Setthy, intel :D, mmm instalar no outro pc
<ZNC> ai ja nao vou poder
<ZNC> srrssr
<ZNC> igual ao lxde, sobre o openbox
<Setthy> rsrs, verdade vc disse que era intel on,... to dormindo aqui na freente do pc ja ahuahaua
<ZNC> Setthy, nao sem problemas
<ZNC> unity so por videos :( ah q chato
<ZNC> mas gostei da velo para ele  carregar
<virtu> e o window maker? morreu?
<virtu> ninguem mais usa
<ZNC> vou remover os pacotes inutios e instalar o lxdezinho :D
<pqatsi> se tiver morrido, enterra bem fundo
<virtu> bãi
<virtu> blackbox.. saiu tantos wm igual que perderam o foco
<pqatsi> tinha q sair direito o e17
<pqatsi> ele sim e um leve muito bonito
<virtu> é...
<virtu> enlightment era algo massa
<virtu> pqatsi: hoje me mandaram um mouse logitech sem-fio
<virtu> pqatsi: vamos ver se vai funcionar com o teclado da ms sem fio
<virtu> se nao funcionar... vendo tudo =/
<ZNC> a palavra inutios esta errada , e sim inútil mas e se for no plural inútils tambem esta errada seria melhor solução usar um ' inútil's ?
<virtu> sem utilidade
<ZNC> virtu, mmm vlw
<Ursinha> pqatsi, até onde eu sei, o launchpad obedece as mesmas regras do ubuntu
<ruffleS> ZNC, inúteis
<ZNC> ai tio ruffleS :D
<ZNC> ruffleS, vlw
<ZNC> virtu, inúteis ;)
<virtu> sim.. é tudo inutil
<virtu> a gente somo inutil
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ok
<ruffleS> os titans tem liberdade poética... nós não
<virtu> duelo de titans
<Ursinha> titãs
<ruffleS> oooops.. titãs
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> é verdade
<virtu> eu copiei dele
<ruffleS> é que eu estava pensando em inglês
<virtu> baita burro
<virtu> =)
<virtu> da zero pra ele
<ruffleS> um dia desses eu escrevi licença com S (licensa)
<ruffleS> culpa do inglês tbm...
<omelete> lol
<omelete> escrevi enemigo uma x
<ruffleS> pois eh... é a globalização...
<virtu> globalização nao tem nada a ver com escrever EnEmigo
<virtu> heheh
<ruffleS> por um lado tem sim... estamos sendo bombardeados constantemente pela cultura americana e com ela vem seu idioma. isso explica o fato da gente dizer mouse e HD ao invés de rato e disco duro como dizem os portugas. em inglês a palavra inimigo é enemy. viu a relação?
<virtu> em russo é skaburska
<Giverny> mamuska!
<Giverny> :D
<virtu> viu...
<virtu> sempre tem um russo espiao da KGB entre nos
<ruffleS> hahaha
<virtu> viram que o iphone tem um log de onde tu foi
<ruffleS> vou ali na rua comer alguma coisa. govorite moskva o/
<virtu> e pode ser acessado via web
<virtu> skarburska ruffleS
<ruffleS> virtu, a apple é uma empresa do mal. muito mais perigosa que a microsoft
 * virtu usa apple
<virtu> I am evil
<virtu> ruffleS: I am your father
<virtu> =)
<virtu> join the dark force with me
<ruffleS> luke, i'm your father
<virtu> classica
<ruffleS> bom.. fui.. vou ali comer um xgordura
<ruffleS> pq a fome tá d+
<virtu> dimais
<Giverny> virtu не хорошо
<virtu> nicht
<Andre_Gondim> ZNC, opa
<virtu> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1140838
<Saulo_Santos> /whois $me
<virtu> se tem uma coisa que nao curti no mac é a historia de um hd externo se for NTFS ele não consegue salvar nele
<virtu> =(
<virtu> fora que nem existe recortar, só copiar e colar
<virtu> =(
<pqatsi> virtu: acho que a paragon tem um modulo pra mac de RW tanto em ext3 quanto pra ntfs
<virtu> mostrar aqui como que ficou depois da formatação e reinstação de tudo
<virtu> ontem fui dormir cedo da manha de hj
<virtu> pois me faltou luz quando estava em 90%
<virtu> =/
<virtu> screenshot: http://imgur.com/ix1c4
<neow0w> alguem aqui sabe fazer atack ddos ou offar site?
<carlos> boa noite
<Guest70591> eu tive que reinstalar o ubuntu 8.10 já que o 9.04 deu problema,pergunto de nao tem jeito de baizar programas por ele já que a versao foi descontinuada
<Guest70591> li algo a respeito sobre mudar a sources list
<virtu> muito massa Angry Birds in Rio
<virtu> =)
<marcelomauro> tentei hoje instalar um debian mas o sistema ainda é meio complicado. O ubuntu instala-se sem problemas na minha máguina, mas o debian squeeze não reconhece o wifi e logo deu problema no repositório
<ruffleS> marcelomauro, é por isso que eu sou ubuntero e não abro mão :)
<marcelomauro> ruffleS, pois é... só não entendo o fato de que no fim das contas o ubuntu é um debian não é?
<ruffleS> marcelomauro, é um debian com algo a mais
<marcelomauro> testei esses dias tb um linux mint... um ubuntu tb... o que muda é a aparência?
<erivaldofilho2> e ai galera
<erivaldofilho2> alguem?
<illuminarch> Bom dia!
<illuminarch> pskol ta ae?
<Damian> Bom dia pessoal
<Damian> estou com um probleminha... Tenho um programa feito para windows, o problema é que ele usa Banco de Dados Firebird, instalei o Firebird e disse que deveria rodar como serviço e tentei rodar o programa pelo wine, não funcionou. Aí instaleio firebird e mandei ele rodar como aplicação, rodei o programa e funcionou. O problema é que quando reinicio o PC e vou rodar o programa não funciona porque o Firebird tem de carregar primeiro. E o meu problema é esse:
<Damian> tem como no mesmo link de atalho carregar o Firebird e o programa desejado?
<Damian>  Bom dia pessoal
<Damian> [08:14] <Damian> estou com um probleminha... Tenho um programa feito para windows, o problema éque ele usa Banco de Dados Firebird, instalei o Firebird e disse que deveria rodar como serviço e tenteirodar o programa pelo wine, não funcionou. Aí instaleio firebird e mandei ele rodar como aplicação, rodei oprograma e funcionou. O problema é que quando reinicio o PC e vou rodar o programa não funciona porqueo Firebird tem de carregar primeiro. E o meu problema 
<Damian> [08:15] <Damian> tem como no mesmo link de atalho carregar o Firebird e o programa desejado?
<cafrj> bom dia a todos!
<Damian> [08:15] <Damian> tem como no mesmo link de atalho carregar dois programas?
<martins> bom dia chat
<martins> alguem pode me ajduar a solucionar um problema com meu audiop
<martins> tenho um nootebook da dell inspiron n4030 e ligo musicas na caixa de som e nao toca no ubuntu 10.10, ja no win7 toca normalmente oq pode ser?
<omelete> da algum erro qdo pede para tocar algums som?
<markk> Bom dia pessoal.
<omelete> bom dia
<markk> bom dia
<martins> alguem respondeu a minha pergunta
<omelete> da algum erro qdo pede para tocar algums som?
<martins> nao ele toca normal no notebook
<martins> quando ligo nas caixa de som para
<martins> entende
<martins> entrada p2
<martins> entendeu?
<omelete> verifica as opoes do mixer
<martins> ja foram
<martins> esta tudo ok
<martins> so lembrando que no win7 funciona normal
<Ursinha> oi minha gente
<Kazenin> oi Ursinha tudo jóia?
<Ursinha> Kazenin, tudo bem :) e com vc?
<Kazenin> povo mal educado não responde né?
<Ursinha> imagina, nem espero resposta :)
<Kazenin> Ursinha, tudo sim tô aqui brincando com o Pitivi fazendo um video com as fotos da minha filha ;)
<Ursinha> que legal :)
<Kazenin> Ursinha, cê tá na canonical ou em casa ?
<Kazenin> Ursinha, vc sabe a quantas está o Wayland ?
<Ursinha> Kazenin, to em casa, trabalho home office :)
<Ursinha> então, eu não sei não
<Kazenin> Ursinha, será que não estão precisando de um sysadmin por lá não hein? @=-}
<Raphael_S> alquem aew manja em fazer acl no squid
<Raphael_S> em?
<Raphael_S> estou fazendo duas acl com mesmo tipo de restricao bloquea tudo libera soh que esta na lista
<Raphael_S> para diis grupos de usuarios diferentes mais nao esta dando certo
<Raphael_S> alquem pode me ajudar?
<Kazenin> Raphael_S, posta o código do script que eu posso te ajudar
<Raphael_S> Kazenin, bl jah posto aew para voce vcer
<Kazenin> Raphael_S, no pastebin
<Raphael_S> ah é
<Raphael_S> esqueci galera usa pastebin
<Raphael_S> agora
<Raphael_S> bl
<Raphael_S> vo9u colcoar lah e te passar link entao
<Kazenin> Raphael_S, pode ser aqui tb http://colar.sourcebrasil.org/
<Raphael_S> Kazenin, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/597497/
<Raphael_S> Kazenin, ve as acl aew eu sei que tem que ser do menos restritivo ao maios restrito as ordem
<Raphael_S> mais e quanto tem dois grupo diferente com mesma restricao
<Raphael_S> o que muda no meu caso
<Raphael_S> e q8ue sites listado vai ser diferentemais mesma regra blquea tudo
<Raphael_S> e libera oq esta na lista
<Kazenin> Raphael_S, http_access allow all ??
<Kazenin> se vc tá liberando e bloqueando em cima
<Kazenin> pra que liberar tudo no final ?
<Raphael_S> isso tem que deixar
<Raphael_S> mesmo
<Raphael_S> pelo meno
<Raphael_S> o exemplo peguei aqui
<Raphael_S> deixa desse jeito
<Raphael_S> problema esta no grp_restrito 1 e grp_restrito2
<Ursinha> Kazenin, ó, vc pode olhar em
<Kazenin> Ursinha, sim
<Raphael_S> o grp_restrito2 esta liberado sites que esta na liberado para grupo grp_restrito1  + o do grp_restrito2
<Ursinha> Kazenin, http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<Ursinha> aqui
<Ursinha> faltou o link :)
<Kazenin> Ursinha, ah bacana obrigado ! @:-D
<Raphael_S> Kazenin, vou almoçar jah volto aew
<Raphael_S> aew gente ve certinho
<Kazenin> Raphael_S, okay
<virtu> Angry Birds Rio que jogquinho massa
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde
<Destroite> hey =)
<Destroite> boa!
<linhawk> pessoal
<linhawk> tive um problema com ecryptfs um dia desses
<linhawk> fiz um fsck com a partição montada,
<linhawk> fiz novamente e resultou numa partição de apenas uma pasta lost+found
<linhawk> alguém pode me dizer se eu perdi todos os dados da minha home?
<linhawk> ela estava encriptada
<linhawk> ...
<linhawk> alguém pode me ajudar?
<giano_> fsck é para ser feito com partições desmontadas concerteza perdeste tudo
<linhawk> T>T
<linhawk> T.T
<linhawk> só consigo ver alguns arquivos com
<linhawk> o nome original dentro de umas pastas de nome #+número aleatório
<linhawk> esses arquivos posso recuperar
<linhawk> porém são apenas do so
<linhawk> os da home mesmo estavam em ecryptfs
<linhawk> é isso que gostaria de saber
<linhawk> sobre funcionamento do mesmo
<giano_> tenta um programa de recuperação de dados derrepente vc salva alguma coisa
<linhawk> mas estava quase certo de que não dava mesmo
<linhawk> conhece o nome de algum?
<linhawk> ubuntu ext4
<linhawk> certo
<linhawk> vou dar uma olhada de qualquer forma
<linhawk> muito obrigado
<linhawk> \o_
<Destroite> galera
<Destroite> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on uknown block(0,0)
<Destroite> alguém?
<giano_> formate e reinstale unica solução
<Destroite> imaginei.
<Destroite> vamos lá para a terceira vez do x64
<Destroite> o problema é que eu tava tendo problemas com o grub, daí tava dando o rescue prompt, formatei, não deu rescue prompt, daí chroot e instalei de novo e aí apareceu tudo certo mas não boota no ubuntu
<giano_> vc pode compilar um novo kernel e reinstalar através do live cd mas na minha opinião bem mais facil formatar e reinstalar novamente
<markk> preciso montar um iPod no ubuntu e não estou conseguindo , alguem poderia me ajudar ..?
<Destroite> na minha tbm, tou fazendo isso agora
<Destroite> nem sei compilar um kernel
<Destroite> só sei que depois que eu formatar vou ter que consertar o grub, de novo...
<Destroite> mas esse erro não tem nada haver com o grub não né?
<giano_> pode ter haver sim vc mecheu nos arquivos de configuração do grub se mexeu esta ai o problem fez alçgo errado
<edvaldoscruz_> algum de vocês tem algum modelo de cartaz do Ubuntu para distribuição do CD ?
<Destroite> eu não mexi neles
<Destroite> só instalei denovo
<Destroite> e dei um grub-update
<Destroite> via chroot pelo live cd
<Destroite> bobeira
<Destroite> não editei os arquivos
<giano_> hum estranho isso
<giano_> dei um grub-update
<giano_>  via chroot pelo live cd
<giano_>  bobeira ai esta o problema
<Destroite> sei não viu
<Destroite> pq antes de eu fazer isso
<Destroite> a única coisa que mostrava era um grub rescue prompt
<Destroite> tô desde ontem com problemas no grub
<giano_> <Destroite> ubuntu é sempre problematico assim é foda por isso que não uso
<Destroite> debian?
<Destroite> eu comecei com openSUSE mas curti mto o ubuntu
<Destroite> quando funciona, é uma maravilha
<Destroite> kkkkkk
<giano_> Archlinux
<giano_> opensuse acho bem melhor ainda mais que agora é rolling release
<Destroite> ah eu curti mais o ubuntu... no meu notebook nunca tive problemas
<Destroite> quer dizer, tive, mas foi uma re-formatada que resolveu
<Destroite> agora... só tou tendo problemas!
<giano_> vc ta usando ubuntu 11.04?
<giano_> o desenpenho do suse é superior ele é otimizado para arquiteturas i586,i686 e x86_64
<giano_> <Destroite>
<Destroite> não
<Destroite> ubuntu 10.10
<giano_> não era pra dar esse tipo de problema mas nestes casos de problemas com o grub se vc deletar e criar as partições é bem provavel que resolva <Destroite>
<giano_> pois vc vai rescrever uma nova mbr no disco
<Destroite> quando eu reinstalei agora, eu fiz isso, criei uma nova partition table
<giano_> <Destroite> tenta outra distro pode ser algum hardware se acontecer o mesmo é hardware
<Destroite> vou tentar resolver esse trem na unha mesmo
<Ursinha> otubo, alo
<otubo> testando conexao, desculpe a bagunca
<Ursinha> otubo, tá funfando
<edvaldoscruz> acabei de fazer o cartaz
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<Kazenin> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<botinha> boa tarde amigos
<botinha> um ajuda! com bloquear um url no squid, por exemplo site www.google.com.br
<pqatsi> http://www.zago.eti.br/squid/acl-modelos.html
<pqatsi> em pt-br ainda hein
<xdexter> boa tarde, estou com um problema ao instalar o linux-base, apresenta seguinte erro: UUID object version 0.02 does not match bootstrap parameter 0.03 at /usr/lib/perl/5.10/DynaLoader.pm line 215.
<xdexter> alguem pode ajudar?
<xdexter> por favor
<Kazenin> xdexter, velho sinceramente não faço idéia
<Kazenin> alguém ajuda o xdexter aí ?
<xdexter> poisé
<xdexter> já procurei em tudo quanto é lugar, nao acho nada
<Kazenin> xdexter, o pacote é o linux-base é ?
<xdexter> quero atualizar o kernel pra 2.6.32 e precisa do linux-base
<illuminarch> ZNC: Pode ajudar o xdexter ?
<Kazenin> xdexter, mas os pacotes são linux-image linux-sources e linux-headers
<Kazenin> linux-source*
<xdexter> sim, mas ele pede o linux-base como dependencia
<Kazenin> qual é a distro ?
<xdexter> debian lenny
<xdexter> coloquei o repositorio do squeezy
<Kazenin> xdexter, huuummm quem sabe a galera aqui não te ajuda ##debian-br
<xdexter> ninguem responde
<xdexter> mas debian e ubuntu e praticamente mesma coisa
<Kazenin> nem tanto xdexter
<Kazenin> já tentei rodar algumas coisas de um no outro
<Kazenin> e dá caca
<Kazenin> versão de biblioteca não encontrada
<Kazenin> e coisa píor
<Kazenin> pior*
<xdexter> hm
<xdexter> ruim que o software que preciso rodar
<xdexter> precisa do kernel 2.6.27 pra cima
<Kazenin> entendi
<xdexter> e no repositorio do lenny nao tem
<Kazenin> xdexter, vc tá com o Lenny é ?
<xdexter> isso
<Kazenin> xdexter, mas pq vc não atualiza o sistema inteiro ?
<xdexter> hmm prefiro esperar um pouco mais
<xdexter> nao faz tanto tempo que saiu o squeeze
<Kazenin> mas já tá estável
<Kazenin> saiu até o 6.0.1a
<xdexter> sim
<Kazenin> basta colocar "stable" nos repositórios e mandar ver
<xdexter> prefiro resolver com a versao que está
<Kazenin> xdexter, tranquilo
<xdexter> mas meu zabbix tem tanta informação que nao posso correr o risco de dar algum problema
<ZNC> <illuminarch> ZNC: Pode ajudar o xdexter ?
<ZNC> illuminarch, oi?
<illuminarch> era ZNC :(
<illuminarch> hehehe
<illuminarch> mas ele usa debian
<illuminarch> o melhor canal entao é o do debian
<illuminarch> :)
<xdexter> illuminarch, sim, porem la ninguem responde
<xdexter> entendo voce
<xdexter> pensei que aqui alguem podia ajudar
<illuminarch> ZNC: se voce quiser ajuda no pvt ?
<xdexter> estou lá e no debian e debian-br
<illuminarch> :) como nao sei nada de debian nao me meto...nao quero estragar o os do amigo
<xdexter> ;/
<xGrind> salve povo \o
<xGrind> alguem sabe se existe algum software de traduçao pro ubuntu?
<xdexter> Kazenin, coloquei só o repositorio do squeeze e dei um dist-upgrade
<xdexter> vamo ve
<Kazenin> sim
<ZNC> illuminarch voltei
<ZNC> deixa eu ler
<ZNC> perl
<illuminarch> xdexter: ta ae ?
<ZNC> ja tentou reinstalar?
<xdexter> to sim
<ZNC> apt-get purge remove perl
<ZNC> e instalar novamente
<illuminarch> xdexter: a melhor pessoa pra lhe ajuda é a ZNC pode contar com ela.
<illuminarch> ZNC: quebra esse galho aê :)
<ZNC> illuminarch, estudando religiao srrsrrsrsr, ando pegando muito no pe rsrs
<ZNC> ops
<ISK> E ae galera
<ZNC> isake nilton?
<ZNC> srsr
<ISK> kkk
<ISK> n
<ISK> ISK msm
<ISK> tempos que n entrava aqui
<ISK> ZNC: beleuza?
<ZNC> -NickServ- Registered : Apr 19 05:34:43 2003 (8 years, 0 weeks, 5 days, 15:02:06 ago)
<ZNC> vc?
<ZNC> ISK, sim
<ISK> ZNC: eh, jah faz um tempo
<ISK> ZNC: de boa
<ISK> ZNC: soh conheco a galera do #emacs e alguns do #openbsd
<ISK> ZNC: tu eh de onde?
<ZNC> :)
<ISK> ZNC: Arch msm?
<illuminarch> ZNC: leva ele pro off
<ISK> illuminarch: eta, to fora
<ZNC> ISK arhc?
<ZNC> arch?
<ISK> ZNC: arch linux
<ZNC> ISK, arch mesmo como assim?
<illuminarch> ISK: o ubuntu-br é apenas para suporte, outros assuntos usamos o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<illuminarch> ISK: A ZNC e outros estamos la...srsrs
<ISK> illuminarch: demorou
<illuminarch> rsrsrs
<MarceloVaz> ZNC: treco feio =x
<ZNC> MarceloVaz, ciao brutta cosa?
<MarceloVaz> mãe de quem ?
<MarceloVaz> oi virtu
<ZNC> MarceloVaz che essere parlando?
<virtu> e ae cara
<virtu> to passando o aspirador de pó
<ZNC> virtu, ¬¬
<ZNC> virtu, creio que esteja passando no ubuntu ne?
<virtu> na casa, pelo menos nos lugares onde mais fico...
<virtu> caiu um chuvão aqui
<ZNC> virtu, mmm
<ZNC> <Eckoz> boa noite
<ZNC> <Eckoz> pode tirar uma duvida ?
<ZNC> claro que pode
<ZNC> mas no canal
<Eckoz> uhumm
<Eckoz> tipo
<Eckoz> eu uso ubuntu com gnome
<Eckoz> mas queria deixar a desk com a cara do kde
<Eckoz> eu tinha feito antes de formatar mas esqueci
<ZNC> ¬¬
<Eckoz> =/
<Eckoz> eu fiz olhando em um forum mas nao lembro como e nem acho o forum
<Ricardo__> reinstala e poe kubuntu entao
<ZNC> Eckoz,
<ZNC> tem como sim
<ZNC> se tiver paciencia ligo o outro pc
<ZNC> e pego o nome do menu
<Eckoz> espero sim
<ZNC> o tema vc pode estar procurando ja
<ZNC> procura o repo do (gnomenu)
<ZNC> ele é o unico pacote q é mais difernte
<ZNC> diferente
<Eckoz> sim
<ZNC> o resto
<ZNC> so trocar a barra de lugar
<ZNC> remover uma
<ZNC> ativar um emerald da vida
<ZNC> e trocar o pacote de icone
<ZNC> fim
<Eckoz> saquei
<Eckoz> obrigado  =)
<ZNC> presente http://ubuntued.info/gnomenu-um-menu-semelhante-ao-do-windows
<Ricardo__> tem como por akele painel plasma no gnome?
<ZNC> Ricardo__, acho que nao, mas o plasma nao é tao legal eu uso so um tipo
<ZNC> rsrsrs e nao vai ter para gnome
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> eu queria usar no gnome
<Ricardo__> e no way
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> pq nao gosto de kde
<ZNC> Ricardo__, vamos procurar
<Ricardo__> bah mas ae vai ficar um frufru danadop
<Ricardo__> eheha
<Ricardo__> http://www.guiadopc.com.br/noticias/18123/windows-7-supera-xp-estados-unidos.html
<Ricardo__> olha nos ai no 1%
<Ricardo__> usuarios de linux ewhehaah
<ZNC> srsrsrsr
<ZNC> Ricardo__, mas somos bem mais valorizados
<Ricardo__> se bem q essas pesquisas é tudo mentirada
<edenc> Ricardo__: não é pesquisa, o StatCounter usa as declarações de usar agent dos browsers
<edenc> *user agent
<Ricardo__> HM
<Ricardo__> meu opera la embaixo tb
<Ricardo__> tudo q uso ta la embaixo
<Ricardo__> aehaehaeha
<edenc> então provavelmente a estatística tem bastante confiabilidade
<edenc> eu presto serviço pro socialflow.com
<edenc> que faz análise estatística do twitter e do bitly
<edenc> pelo menos nos dados deles, a tendência é similar à desse gráfico
<virtu> net de poa deve tar com problemas... sinal instavel
<virtu> =/
<edenc> linux realmente é pouco usado no mercado de SO doméstico
<edenc> e não podia ser diferente
<edenc> não é um produto voltado pra esse mercado
<ZNC> mesmo que tentem poucos consegue
<Ricardo__> virtu, aki ta normal o virtual nao caiu nenhuma vez
<Ricardo__> ops virtua
<virtu> aqui ta insstavel
<Ricardo__> sim tb ne
<Ricardo__> a panca q caiu
<Ricardo__> eu tava na rua
<Ricardo__> fazendo minha corrida classica
<Ricardo__> e me ralei
<Ricardo__> voltei igual pinto no lixo todo molhado
<edenc> Ricardo__: http://www.top500.org/stats/list/36/osfam
<virtu> eu ia sair de bike
<virtu> só ia
<virtu> vi o tempo virar
<edenc> 91% dos 500 supercomputadores mais rápidos usam linux
<edenc> esse é o mercado ;)
<Ricardo__> eu vi virar
<Ricardo__> e continuei
<Ricardo__> e azar
<Ricardo__> eahea
<xGrind> alguem ae ta usando o ubuntu 11.04 ja?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> Boa Noite !!!
<virtu> fiz o teclado funcionar agora
<virtu> mas com uma extençao
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-23
<virtu> testando...
<virtu> feito.... mas que bosta
<ZNC> http://revistaescola.abril.com.br/educacao-infantil/
<virtu> pessoal ve se pode... o conector USB nao encaixava o suficiente para dar contato
<virtu> usei uma extenção para testar e funcionou
<virtu> pegadinha do malandro hein
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<fslima0> UdontKnow: ta ai? lol
<fslima0> Ursinha: oi!
<Ursinha> olá :)
<fslima0> Ursinha: tudo bem?
<fslima0> putz... preciso estudar pra o CCNA
<fslima0> o ccent ja veio pelo correio. lol
<fslima0> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1-M3Xzb9H4c/TbIU6I_YgFI/AAAAAAAAABQ/B8r7MvWpPNU/s1600/04222011366.jpg
<fslima0> :D
<fslima0> ou melhor.. http://fslima.blogspot.com
<pqatsi> merchan detected
<fslima0> pqatsi: ah??
<pqatsi> nada nao
 * pqatsi sai assoviando pelo canal com a cara mais lavada do mundo
<fslima0> merchan detected? nada haver
<fslima0> acho que vou estudar
<fslima0> o ruim eh estudar algo que vc ja estou. foda
<fslima0> estudou
<escrifonife1_> escrifonife1 Teste
<escrifonife1> escrifonife1_, Estou utilizando o ubuntu 11.04, instalei o unity 2d mais na tela de login ele da erro na hora de logar...
<escrifonife1>  Estou utilizando o ubuntu 11.04, instalei o unity 2d mais na tela de login ele da erro na hora de logar...
<virtu> http://i.imgur.com/M8XUs.jpg
<pqatsi> oloco!
<pqatsi> virtu: pergunta: porque voce nao preferiu fazer um ambilight?
<pqatsi> virtu: btw, vou kibar sua decoração pro meu proximo escritorio :D
<virtu> cara, acho que pelo fato de não saber o que é um abilight?
<virtu> 20min pra limpar a mesa
<pqatsi> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambilight
<virtu> 10min tirando fotos
<fslima0> virtu eh ai cara?
<fslima0> caracas
<pqatsi> virtu: eu fiz isso la em casa, so que a iluminacao nao ficava na TV
<pqatsi> ficava na parede
<pqatsi> eu fiz com duas lampadas superbrancas de 8w
<pqatsi> e um difusor
<pqatsi> ficou legal (nao ficou bonito pq eu tava fazendo prova de conceito)
<pqatsi> mas era otimo
<virtu> ahh nah.. cada lampinha dessas que tenho custo 5 pila
<pqatsi> virtu: to falando da disposicao delas
<pqatsi> as superbrancas custaram barato tb
<pqatsi> as unicas que custaram caro na minha ex casa (que ainda tenho em BH) foram as spot de halogenio
<pqatsi> elas foram puxadinhas viu
<pqatsi> virtu: http://assets.gearlive.com/blogimages/philips_ambilight_tv_range.jpg
<pqatsi> fica assim
<virtu> pois é... comprar uns leds do deal e por atras do monitor
<virtu> dai tu fica feliz?
<pqatsi> virtu: minha tv era de 29
<pqatsi> os leds sairiam mto caro
<virtu> 6 leds
<pqatsi> porque leds teria que fazer uma carreira
<pqatsi> ai e tenso
<pqatsi> virtu: o segredo e a difusao
<pqatsi> nao pode ser spot
<virtu> sim.. difundir a luz
<pqatsi> virtu: tem que ser o mais difuso possivel
<virtu> aham...
<virtu> colocar uma folha de papel vegetal na frente entao
<pqatsi> a nao ser que vc use um led de alto brilho no centro da tela por tras
<virtu> master gambiarra's
<pqatsi> gambiarra nao e desenvolvimento, e forma de fazer
<virtu> dai poe fogo na tela atras
<pqatsi> se fizer de forma porca vai ser gambi
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> virtu: depende de como vc faz
<pqatsi> leds nao aquecem tanto - mesmo os de alta intensidade
<pqatsi> mas tem coisa melhor pra vc usar
<pqatsi> vidro jateado por exemplo
<pqatsi> monta o led num pote de maionese por exemplo
<pqatsi> fecha a parte de cima com tinta preta
<pqatsi> e manda jatear o vidro bem de leve
<virtu> luminoso do tipo: Drink's Hellen
<pqatsi> deve ficar mara
<virtu> e loco
<virtu> funcionou o teclado wireless
<virtu> não era conflito
<pqatsi> hmmm
<pqatsi> qq era?
<virtu> a bosta do nano receiver da MS nao encaixa direito nas saidas USB do mini
<virtu> teste com um e(x)(s)tensor e pronto
<virtu> funcionou na hora
<virtu> brb
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> q bizarro
<UdontKnow> fslima0: agora to
<UdontKnow> fslima0: salario nao depende exclusivamente de certificacao nao
<fslima0> UdontKnow me explica isso ai :P
<fslima0> lol
<fslima0> com um CCIE podesse experar mais de 7k pelo menos neh.. com ingles
<fslima0> esperar
<fslima0> a media nos estados unidos eh 120k ao ano
<fslima0> ou seja.. 10k
<fslima0> com experiencia, ate mais :P
<UdontKnow> fslima0: nadaver
<UdontKnow> fslima0: conheco quem nao tem certificacao alguma e ganha mais que isso
<fslima0> UdontKnow entao eh mais? melhor ainda :)
<UdontKnow> e quem tem n certificacoes e salario mediocre
<fslima0> Eu tenho facul, ingles e vou tirar o CCNA. sera que consegui emprego facil?
<UdontKnow> depende
<fslima0> :/
<fslima0> UdontKnow vc trabalha com redes?
<fslima0> UdontKnow, eu ja viz o ICND1 passei tranquilo.. 950/1000
<fslima0> vou fazer o ICND2 e creio que irei passar.. dia 27 de abril
<fslima0> o cert chegou hj :)
<UdontKnow> fslima0: atualmente nao diretamente, mas atuo junto com o time de redes em varias situacoes
<fslima0> ok
<vvesley> o/
<vvesley> estou com um notebool DELL e ele veio com a placa grafica integrada HD Graphic HM57
<vvesley> eu tenho que colocar algum modulo pra ativar ela ou não ?
<vvesley> quando eu vou assitir videos do youtube em tela cheia a imagem fica ruim ..
<fslima0> lento?
<fslima0> ja volto
<Jeann-> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Jeann-> já é segunda vez que acontece isso com meu ubuntu 10.10
<Jeann-> na hora de iniciar ele trava na tela <Busybox> initramfs
<UdontKnow> fslima0: experiencia conta mais que todo o resto
<fslima0> UdontKnow: eh, eu ja sei disso
<fslima0> bem, eu vou tirar o CCNA e talvez algumas cert de linux pra refrescar a memoria
<fslima0> e vou ver no que vai da
<fslima0> ler o livro CCNP ROUTE com calma tbm :P
<fslima0> nao deu pra ler tranquilo em 2 meses. LOL
<fslima0> muita coisa
<UdontKnow> fslima0: rhce eh a que vale a pena
<UdontKnow> lpi eh uma droga
<fslima0> rhce eh soh um exame e pronto?
<fslima0> nao eh como ccna-ccnp-ccie?
<UdontKnow> so um
<UdontKnow> depois tem rhca com vaias provas
<UdontKnow> mas rhca eh algo raro
<fslima0> right
<fslima0> vou dormir. fui
<fslima0> :)
<virtu> e cai a chuva em porto alegre
<iosimura> HI
<iosimura> boa noite
<iosimura> alguem me ajuda ?
<sandrossv> iosimura: talvez
<iosimura> valeu sandro
<iosimura> sou novo no IRC
<sandrossv> ok
<iosimura> ja usei num passado bem distante e decidi voltar 15 anos depois, desculpe qualquer falha
<sandrossv> ok
<iosimura> me diga, cada item da lista a direita sao pessoas ?
<sandrossv> depende
<virtu> 0o
<sandrossv> ta usando xchat ?
<iosimura> mIRC
<sandrossv> acho q sim
<iosimura> estou sobre windows agora
<iosimura> codificando meu projeto veja www.juridiconet.org
<iosimura> vc é coder ou ´so adm UBUNTU ?
<virtu> 0o
<iosimura> preciso que alguem teste isso www.juridiconet.org na plataforma linux
<sandrossv> nem um nem outro
<iosimura> tem um link na capa do site para abrir um JNLP *java web start)
<iosimura> este ai será o primeiro programa open para advocacias
<sandrossv> iosimura: acho q nao funcionou qui
<sandrossv> aqui*
<iosimura> que navegador usou ?
<sandrossv> http://www.juridiconet.org/jws/juridiconet.jnlp
<sandrossv> é esse o link ?
<iosimura> sim
<sandrossv> é
<sandrossv> aparece isso Juridico Net CNS Juridico Net Juridico Net
<sandrossv> chromium
<iosimura> humm
<iosimura> firefox é o ideal, mas agradeço sua ajuda da emsma forma
<iosimura> *mesma
<iosimura> conhece algum canal de programação para java ou vb 6 para me indicar ?
<sandrossv> iosimura: nao tenho firefox
<pqatsi> tinha que ser em java?
<sandrossv> iosimura: #java
 * pqatsi com a ram no limite
<pqatsi> tudo bem, vamos la
<sandrossv> pqatsi: yep
<virtu> eu reiniciei o sistema aqui aquela hora pq tava mexendo numa imagem de 6000 pixels 0o
<virtu> 2gb de ram foi pro espa;o praticamente
<pqatsi> chrome + firefox
<iosimura> haha
<pqatsi> vejamos
<virtu> aqui nao entrou a joça tb
<virtu> ficou igual ao que o sandrossv comentou
<pqatsi> lol
<pqatsi> no chrome foi n
<iosimura> acesso direto ao arquivo compilado
<virtu> Mac OS X com Chrome
<iosimura> http://www.juridiconet.org/jws/juridiconet.jar
<pqatsi> no ff puxou
<iosimura> abriu ?
<pqatsi> download done
<virtu> .jar ele pede para baixar
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> o jlnp ta ok
<iosimura> isso mesmo basta executar o jar para abrir o programa
<pqatsi> o chome ta enxergando ele como xml
<pqatsi> entao acho que vc tem que mexer em algo no server
<iosimura> hum
<pqatsi> mas no ff ta ok
<pqatsi> puxa o java na boa
<iosimura> firmeza... chegou a abrir o sistema e pedir login ?
<iosimura> senha admin admin
<iosimura> ta na versão beta ainda mas ja da pra er uma ideia
<pqatsi> cara, voce me pede pra abrir um sistema java comigo no limite da ram e espera q ande rapido :P
<pqatsi> mas por alguma razao meu java morreu
<iosimura> relax relax, tranquilo
<virtu> dos eua devo trazer o novo mac mini modelo 2011 com 8gb de ram
<virtu> dai eu testo
<iosimura> tranquilo pessoal
<pqatsi> mas perae
<pqatsi> iosimura: vc ta usando IIS?
<virtu> quem quer comprar uma nikon d40?
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> cara, isso nao vai prestar
<iosimura> relax
<iosimura> eu tenho no tom cat tb
<pqatsi> virtu: parcelada de quantas milhoes de vezes?
<pqatsi> iosimura: relax nao, o iis nao gosta muito disso
<virtu> 10 de 100 pra ti filho
<virtu> =)
<iosimura> bom, agradeço a ajuda de todos e também agradeço pela paciência comigo
<pqatsi> agora sim!
<pqatsi> abriu
<iosimura> abriu ?
<pqatsi> ele deu uma zoada de odbc, mas a culpa e da minha maquina
<virtu> and jesus was born
<iosimura> user admin senha admin
<pqatsi> considere rodando
<iosimura> valeu!!!!!!!!!!! m
<pqatsi> 2 janelinhas java
<pqatsi> uma lerdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeza
<pqatsi> :D
<iosimura> um cadastro e uma tela de pesquisa
<pqatsi> abriu
<pqatsi> sim
<virtu> tipo... aquele jovgo Angry Birds [e feito em que plataforma??
<iosimura> leeeerdo pq ta num server compartilhado, depois vou jogar num dedicated
<virtu> bah teclado us_international tenho que me adaptar
<pqatsi> iosimura: eu to na usp cara
<pqatsi> relaxa
<pqatsi> e pq to com pouca ram
<iosimura> serio ?
 * pqatsi conseguiu lotar 4gb de ram e ta feliz com isso
<iosimura> caracas...
<pqatsi> uai
<pqatsi> quer meu reverso?
<virtu> opa
<virtu> opa
<iosimura> no tks i believe
<iosimura> que faz na usp esta hora ?
<pqatsi> ue
<virtu> quote: <pqatsi > quer meu reverso?
<pqatsi> nao tenho nada melhor pra fazer em casa
<pqatsi> :D
<iosimura> hahaha
<pqatsi> tipo
<pqatsi> minha casa so tem uma mesa e uma cama
<pqatsi> e tem coisa até demais :D
<pqatsi> vivo na USP
<iosimura> mano, que idade vcs tem que mal pergunte
 * pqatsi tem 23
<virtu> hehhe eu sou o tiozao do canal hehhe
<iosimura> são estudantes ?
<virtu> 30
<iosimura> quanto ? eu tb 30 cara
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> virtu: :D
<iosimura> 2 tiozao.. .e voltei pra irc 15 anos depois... sou do tempo do clipper
<pqatsi> eu to fazendo fisica computacional
<pqatsi> eca
<pqatsi> clipper
<pqatsi> ta explicado pq vc coda em java
<virtu> pra ver..
<iosimura> comecei como clippeiro, compilava com flagship quando ele era free, e rodava em linux os progs
<pqatsi> iosimura: http://pastebin.ca/2049607
<virtu> eu so do tempo em que se criava arquivos .bat em DOS para rodar Warcraft
<virtu> =P
<virtu> 1994
<pqatsi> virtu: voce é noob :D
<iosimura> joga no google
 * pqatsi sai correndo 
<iosimura> alexandre novaes iosimura
<virtu> google it
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> iosimura: ta onde em SP?
<iosimura> www.vivaolinux.com.br
<iosimura> to zona SUL
<pqatsi> capitar o interior
<pqatsi> ahj
<iosimura> saude
<iosimura> cursino
<pqatsi> entao longinho de mim :D
<virtu> hmm
 * pqatsi a 450km do iosimura :D
<pqatsi> alias, nao, n da isso tudo n
<iosimura> 450 ?
<virtu> que foda meu... to com uma webcam que no windows/linux grava em HD
<virtu> menos no Mac =/
<virtu> muito louco
<iosimura> e eu to aqui com uma faca na mão pensando se corto ou nao meu chip 3g de 8mb pra colocar na p... do ipad
<pqatsi> google dis que de sanca da 228 km
<pqatsi> eu acho que da mais
<pqatsi> mas tudo bem
<pqatsi> iosimura: vende o iTijolo
<iosimura> pqatsi, vc ta na usp onde ? sp ?
 * pqatsi odeia esses produtos da apple por pura ineficiencia
<pqatsi> iosimura: www.ifsc.usp.br
<virtu> pqatsi: cara... eu to curtindo o mac mini meu
<pqatsi> Fazendo Fisica Computacional
<pqatsi> MAC é legal
<iosimura> aaa ta
<pqatsi> mas os mobiles da apple cara
<pqatsi> na boa, da pra mim nao
<pqatsi> heavy user
<pqatsi> eu passei mal so de tentar usar ssh dele
<virtu> ahh tadinho
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> achei tao limitado quanto meu midpssh
<virtu> mas acho que um ipad e um iphone nao me servem tb
<virtu> apesar que um iphone4 eu aceito
<pqatsi> na boa, pra mim um telefone x86 seria o melhor
<iosimura> prefiro o coby.. rsrsr imitação com android
<iosimura> roda melhor meus progs
<virtu> coby kyros
<virtu> pdabr.com uma galera tem a venda
<virtu> 300 pila
<pqatsi> iosimura: nunca pensou em algo mais decente do que java nao?
<pqatsi> iosimura: C++ + QT por exemplo
<virtu> eu tenho aquele HTC Magic
<virtu> que a tim lançou por 299 =P
<iosimura> cara, eu faço cert. MS em C# e programo na verdade em 5 sintaxe
<iosimura> s
 * pqatsi odeia c sharp
<pqatsi> gallere, vou ver um house e ir pra casa
<iosimura> eu programo em vb6 e converto para jar com jabaco,,, mais facil assim
<pqatsi> iosimura: mas funciona ok sim
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> iosimura.karma--
<iosimura> o JuridicoNet é um projeto que comecei ha pouco
<pqatsi> alias, vamo usar C99
<pqatsi> iosimura->karma--;
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> iosimura: procure o José Vitor, acho que ele vai curtir a idéia
<iosimura> meu objetivo maior
<iosimura> quem é josé vitor ?
<iosimura> meu objetivo maior é rodar meus programas orientados a objeto no linux
<pqatsi> http://josevitor.blog.br/ http://twitter.com/#!/josevitor
<iosimura> o jabaco esta sendo uma P... ferramenta
<pqatsi> iosimura: cara, converte isso pra C++
<pqatsi> nao da pra voce manter isso se vc quiser portabilidade de verdade
<pqatsi> apesar da dalvik estar ai, mas mesmo assim, que programe em java puro
<pqatsi> iosimura: o jose vitor ja fez parte da comunidade ubuntu-br
<pqatsi> o cara gosta disso
<iosimura> vou andar um email
<iosimura> ele te conhece ?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> fala pra ele que o leleobhz te passou o contato
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> vo ver house gallere
<iosimura> seu nome é ?
<virtu> leleo
<pqatsi> hahahha
<pqatsi> eh, me chame de leleo que tá bom por enquanto ;)
<pqatsi> virtu: o lance da maquina até me interessa viu veio
<virtu> ou chama ele de lagartixa
<virtu> e joga ele na parede
<pqatsi> virtu: sai fora
<pqatsi> bixona :p
<virtu> =D
<pqatsi> gallere, vou indo
<virtu> pqatsi: só deixa eu conseguir o visto pros eua
<virtu> que dai conversamos melhor sobre a camera
<toter> virtu: passear ou morar lá?
<virtu> passear
<virtu> vou dia 01/08 mas nao tenho visto ainda
<toter> difícil conseguir o visto?
<virtu> nao... dificil ta de eu conseguir arrumar tempo pra arrumar a foto que precisa
<iosimura> valeu valeu
<iosimura> abraço, ate outro dia, muito obrigado pelo help
<iosimura> prazer em conversar co mvocÊs
<toter> creio que para sair o visto vai ser mais difícil do que vc. arrumar tempo para tirar a foto
<virtu> toter: cara.. dizem que em 1 semana ta pronto
<virtu> só tem que arrumar a data lá do agendamento
<iosimura> VISTO ?
<toter> espero que vc. consiga
<virtu> sim sim
<virtu> usa visa
<iosimura> tem que marcar a interview, mais rapido pelo despachante
<virtu> ó
<iosimura> mais caro tb
<virtu> despachante tu diz agencia de viagem?
<iosimura> nao
<iosimura> despachante mesmo
<iosimura> os carass tem loby com o consulado
<toter> boa sorte... não quero dar falsas esperanças
<iosimura> enquanto vc espera na fila via web, eles molham a mão dos gringos e te colocam na frente
<iosimura> e não falha
<virtu> to vedno aqui na web
<iosimura> pq o carotrio nao pode falhar, se vc poe no pal, eles se f...
<toter> em se tratando de molhar a mão dos americanos... creio que vai ser meio difícil
<iosimura> *cartorio
<iosimura> hahaha jura ?
<iosimura> o despachante ja tem o canal amigo
<iosimura> isso é mais comum que você imagina
<toter> não tem jeitinho brasileiro com americanos não...
<iosimura> hahaha sério mano não me faça rir
<toter> talvez seja possível com os brasileiros que trabalham lá dentro
<toter> aí eu acredito
<iosimura> minha esposa é da area...
<iosimura> e não é ilegal...
<iosimura> nada na nossa lei diz que não podem fazer isso
<iosimura> e se informa que vc vai ficar surpreso, conversa com um despachante
<toter> a nossa lei, na verdade, não interessa para eles... vc. tem que entrar na burocracia da lei deles
<iosimura> bom vou nessa ja dei minha colaboração
<toter> se eles quiserem negar, eles negam
<toter> com mão molhada ou seca
<iosimura> bom é assim
<iosimura> negar é uma coisa
<iosimura> esperar na fila é outra
<iosimura> vc paga pro despachante encurtar a fila pra vocÊ
<toter> esperar na fila e negar... ou ser negado mais rápido é a mesma coisa
<iosimura> agora lá dentro é com você, nao mistura as bolas, nao vai oferecer grana la dentro que vc sai preso
<virtu> segunda quero ir tirar a foto
<virtu> dai com ela eu vejo o que faço
<iosimura> hahahah poe no porta retrato....
<virtu> formulário da pronto, só falta a foto
<iosimura> agora se cadastra na web e espera mano, pq a fila na web é loooooooonga
<toter> virtu: quais são os planos? O que vc. vai fazer lá?
<virtu> passear
<virtu> sem planos sem visto...
<virtu> ja tenho a passagem comprada apenas
<virtu> peguei numa promoção
<iosimura> meu Deus e pra quando é a saida ?
<virtu> 01/08
<iosimura> a da tempo
<virtu> sim sim
<iosimura> mas cuidado
<virtu> a passagem eu paguei muito barato
<iosimura> vai pra onde mesmo ?
<iosimura> US ?
<virtu> ida e volta... em R$ por 580 na American Airlines
<toter> comece a planejar... caso o seu visto seja negado... o que é bem provável
<iosimura> cuidado que limitaram mais os vistos para os EUA este ano
<virtu> SP -> Philadelphia o ticket
<toter> tem como vc. devolver essa passagem?
<toter> caso seja negado o visto?
<virtu> nopz... dai é 580 pra perda
<iosimura> cara pra não negar vc precisa provar que tem grana, que tem cartao de creditoe que não vai ficar la
<iosimura> como vc prova que nao vai ficar lá ?
<virtu> aham... eu vou ir com uma carta da empresa que eu trabalho
<iosimura> compra um curso lá baratinho e fala pro seu pai figurar na ficha com dados do IR ou bens
<iosimura> ai sim
<iosimura> ai sim carta da empresa é sussa
<iosimura> fala pra declararem na carta que estão bancando tudo, ai nao tem erro
<virtu> vou apresentar carteira de trabalho
<virtu> to ha 5 anos na mesma empresa
<virtu> carta da empresa
<iosimura> chama-se isso de responsabilidade solidária
<virtu> declaraçao de IR
<iosimura> se vc fizer alguma cagada lá, irão pra cima da empresa ta ?
<iosimura> mas como vc não é homem bomba, fica sussa que da certo sim
<virtu> é... =P
<iosimura> fimeza... boa viagem
<virtu> na paz
<iosimura> fui dormir que a veinha ja ta de quatro pé me esperando, a cama
<iosimura> abraço atodos
<toter> virtu: vc. sabe pelo menos o que vc. quer conhecer lá?
<virtu> toter... cara vai ir eu e uns colegas de trabalho
<virtu> dai a principio vamos pra disney
<virtu> ou nos parques na florida
<toter> alguém já conseguiu tirar o visto?
<virtu> depois vamos pra NY comprar
<virtu> uma guria ja tem
<virtu> dai falta o namorado dela e eu
<toter> acredito que os eua não sejam o destino mais quente no momento... a europa seria muito mais atraente
<virtu> mas por 580R$ ida e volta
<virtu> azar
<virtu> =D
<toter> saiu barato mesmo...
<virtu> sim
<toter> mas volta aqui depois para contar a respeito da viagem
<virtu> se conseguir o visto sim
<virtu> =D
<toter> acho que não vai ser nada espetacular
<virtu> eu to indo mais por causa do valor da passsagem
<toter> a disney é uma farsa
<virtu> e pra comprar algumas coisas
<toter> nova york é uma lata de sardinha
<toter> entupida de gente andando para lá e para cá
<toter> mas os preços estão mais baixos do que nunca
<toter> afinal... o país está prestes a entrar em uma mega depressão econômica
<toter> bom... acabei com a felicidade do canal... usando o meu pessimismo
<toter> :P
<toter> virtu: e o inglês? está craque para conversar com os gringos?
<virtu> yeah motherfucker broh
<toter> o certo seria motherfuckin' broh
<toter> isso... continue falando assim para ser assaltado e espancado pelos pretos
<virtu> =)
<toter> a passagem inclui vcs. irem para nova york?
<virtu> nao
<virtu> vai pra philadelphia
<virtu> de lá vamos pra ny de trem
<virtu> cara.. vou ter que instalar o Windows XP numa partição so para poder atualizar o firmware de umas coisas aqui =/
<toter> vai nessa
<virtu> gravando o iso do xp jah
<osmario> alguém sabe como conversar com webcam no ubuntu?
<paico> boa tarde
<paico> pessoal, to com um ubuntu 9.04 aqui, tentando atualizar pra 9.10 (to sem CD, por isso deste tipo de atualização), mas ele tá encrencando com uma versão do kernel antiga, que nem ta mais em uso
<paico> to usando 2.6.32 e ele ta dizendo q tenho que reinstalar a 2.6.28-19
<paico> alguem tem alguma luz?
<paico> ja tentei de quase tudo por aqui...
<omelete> baixa o mais novo e instala
<omelete> pede pra atualizar e da 800~900mb de update
<omelete> melhor baixar o cd q é 700
<paico> baixar a distro inteira?
<paico> em vez de so atualizar
<paico> blz
<paico> mas consigo manter os arquivos que estão no pc ne?
<paico> ou "passo a regua"?
<omelete> particionamento avançado e pede pra manter o /home
<paico> tente o sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e ele também não deixa
<paico> vou baixar a distro entao
<paico> ele dá o erro "E: O pacote linux-image-2.6.28-19-generic precisa ser reinstalado, mas não foi possível encontrar um arquivo para o mesmo."
<omelete> uma x tentei esse comando
<omelete> pediu 800mb de atualização
<omelete> achei melhor baixar o cd
<paico> aqui, qualquer coisa que ocorre diz que o pacote linux-image.... precisa ser reinstalado
<paico> a central de atualizações não atualiza, o sinaptc tb nao
<paico> enfim...
<paico> mas vou fazer isso, baixar a distro
<Francisco_Favaro> bom dia, pessoas.
<Francisco_Favaro>  
<paico> bom dia
<gabezao> * MarconM agora chama-se Sou_Homen_dimais
<gabezao> ;x
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> gabezao: longa historia
<MarconM> tavamus num chat UOL
<MarconM> no outro canal ... dae tinhamos q mudar o nick para os do UOL
<MarconM> kkkk
<gabezao> 20_comer
<uzmi> ajuda com cartão sd
<uzmi> por favor
<uzmi> rs
<uzmi> ???????????
<uzmi> ajuda alguem?
<uzmi> dá um help alguem ae
<gabezao> qual a duvida?
<Psychological>  kkkk
<gabezao> SÓ!
<gabezao> OHehoa
<UdontKnow> o_O
<ZNC> <uzmi> ajuda com cartão sd
<ZNC> ele ja disse
<gabezao> a sim
<gabezao> vai q ele quer queimar o cartão
<gabezao> formatar
<gabezao> cheirar
<gabezao> fazer de chaveiro!
<ZNC> normalmente é, colocar para funcionar
<UdontKnow> ae onde ele ja foi?
<UdontKnow> ate *
<UdontKnow> e o cara acha que somos helpdesk gratuito
<Psychological> kkkkkkkk
<ZNC> UdontKnow, kkkkkk
<preto> ola alguem ai ja recompilou o kernell
<Psychological> não só compilei
<gabezao> HAHAHHAHA
<gabezao> humor negro está foda hj
<preto> desculpe compilou?
<preto> melhora o desempenho um kernel compilado?
<pqatsi> melhora o desempenho voce comprar um computador melhor
<pqatsi> o resto é no máximo ajustes finos ou especificos pra alguma necessidade, como latencia baixa, troughput, etc, etc
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos
<tania> tarde :)
<preto> prque existe varios tutoriais sobre a necessidade de compilar o kernel ?é tudo balela ou não?
<pqatsi> preto: pessoas que não entendem pra que serve um kernel ou nao procuram entender como um funciona
<pqatsi> magica não existe, e tudo tem um custo
<pqatsi> como disse
<pqatsi> voce pode "adequar" ele a suas necessidades
<pqatsi> um kernel preempitivo, um kernel nao preemptivo, um kernel low latency, melhoria de troughput, kerneis embarcados
<preto> pqatsi: posso utilizar umm kernel q não seja o padrão do ubuntu?
<preto> um kernel de outra distro?
<pqatsi> linux é legal que voce pode fazer o que voce quiser, que maioria das vezes o sistema nao impede
<pqatsi> o negocio é funcionar depois
<pqatsi> se vc garantir todas as condições para um jernel rodar
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> *kernel
<pqatsi> preto: mas tirando propósitos de aprendizado ou tunning pra alguma necessidade especifica
<pqatsi> é BURRICE mexer nisso
<pqatsi> preto: btw, bacharelado em ciências coxas sucks :D
 * pqatsi joga a piada no canal e sai correndo
<preto> pqatsi: vc fez ciencias da computação?
<pqatsi> preto: fazendo física computacional
<pqatsi> mas o icmc é aqui do lado, ai ja viu
<UdontKnow> pqatsi: o curso da unicamp e muuuuuuuuuito bom
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: ai eu nao sei, aqui no icmc dizem que é coxo, e nao duvido
<UdontKnow> os outros, nao
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: dona patroa tá fazendo ads em limeira tb, tá gostando n, quer vir pra fiscomp ou pra eng. eletrica.
<UdontKnow> soh
<preto> pq existem varias faculdades sobre computação ciencias,engenharia,ti,siste informação
<preto> tem tanta coisa assim para estudar
<pqatsi> so nao espere que voce va entrar num BCC e usar computadores a graduacao inteira
<pqatsi> que *NAO* vai
<UdontKnow> preto: explica ai como fazer um compilador do zero se vc acha pouco
 * pqatsi lembrou da matéria de Arqu. I q te que tomar vergonha e estudar
<UdontKnow> preto: ou como escrever seu proprio kernel
<pqatsi> preto: $ depende do que voce vai fazer
<preto> UdontKnow: não sei muito de informatica estou p'ensando em fazer alguma faculdade mas estou em duvida
<pqatsi> e eu me recuso a responder no outro canal ;_)
<preto> pqatsi: então responde nesse
<pqatsi> im doing ;)
<pqatsi> se vc pensa em entrar na faculdade SO PRA GANHAR $ depoi
<pqatsi> faz um tecnologo coxo (como o ADS na Unicamp/Limeira) e vai trampar
<preto> é o seguinte eu não quero estudar 4 anos pra não ganhar dinheiro se nçao eu continuo fazendo o q faço
<pqatsi> se vc pensa em algo que voce goste, basta ler as descrições das carreiras. tem alguns livros voando por ai com a descrição dos cursos. O site do IFSC por exemplo tem as descrições dos cursos, e muitas outras fazem o seguinte: http://cursos.ifsc.usp.br/
<pqatsi> preto: o negócio - imho - tá um pouco além disso. Pelo visto você não gosta muito de pesquisa, então talvez as engenharias fossem bons lugares.
<preto> qual a media salarial pra quem faz ciencias da computação?
 * tania is away: [preciso almoçar, bjuss] 
<pqatsi> o cara que sai do BCC pode fazer varias coisas. nao e como o eng. civil que sai e vai fazer prédio
<pqatsi> :p
<UdontKnow> preto: media nao faz sentido nesse caso
<preto> pqatsi: oque é bcc?
<pqatsi> bacharelado em ciencias coxas :p
<pqatsi> vulgarmente conhecido como bacharelado em ciencias da computacao
<preto> tenho um amigo que fez ,ele trabalha no bradesco
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<shallwe> alguém está tendo problemas de conexao com o empathy?
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: temos um gerson no canal :p
<pqatsi> shallwe: still?
<shallwe> sim :D
<pqatsi> os logs de debug nao dizem nada satisfatorio?
<preto> X-(
<shallwe> vamos ver estou esperando ele dar o erro
<pqatsi> achando, poe no paste ;)
<shallwe> agora achei um numero vamos ver se tem no google
<preto> quit
<Porvoero> boa tarde, alguem sabe de algum player no linux parecido com o winamp?
<preto> fui
<pqatsi> preto: audacious
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> Porvoero: audacious
<shallwe> tem 2 unicos links com o numero no google e no mundo todo hahahahahaha
<shallwe> Porvoero, eu sei :D
<pqatsi> mas a interface nova do audacious e melhor que a original :D
<shallwe> audacius 2
<Porvoero> eu quero bem basico
<pqatsi> eh eh
<pqatsi> audacious 2 entao ;)
<pqatsi> funciona e muito bem
<Porvoero> eu achei a versao 1.51 aki
<Porvoero> qual e a ultima?
<shallwe> pqatsi, a é lembrei eu não postei aqui o log porque não abre a pagina do pastebin ubuntu hahahaha
<ZNC> !grub2
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'grub2' not found
<ZNC> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<shallwe> estou baixando de novo o ubuntu vou reinstalar tudo :D
<pqatsi> shallwe: use o pastebin.ca
<shallwe> só que desta vez vou pegar o ubuntu 32bit :D
<shallwe> vamos ver
<pqatsi> bullshit
<shallwe> impressionante a pagina abre mas quando clico enviar fica ali pensando pensando e nao vai
<shallwe> deve ser problema de envio então só pode
<shallwe> alguma porta que o ubuntu ta fechando
<shallwe> vou ver se acho o dns da gvt aqui do sul e tentar fazer uma conexao com dmz pro roteador me liberar tudo
<xGrind> alguem usando ubuntu 11.04
<xGrind> ? :D
<shallwe> xGrind, eu :D
<xGrind> shallwe; ja ta 'usavel'?
<shallwe> xGrind, pra mim sim
<shallwe> sai semana que vem o oficial
<shallwe> dia 28 eu acho
<xGrind> aham
<xGrind> daki a 5 dias
<xGrind> \o
<shallwe> pelo menos depois das atualizações não deram mais erros de compiz nem nada
<xGrind> ontem tava atualizando o xubuntu aki
<xGrind> mas apareceu varios pacotes do gnome pra baixar. achei estranho
<xGrind> nessa versao 11.04 o hal foi retirado ne?
<virtu> e ae
<xGrind> virtu; \o
<virtu> td bom cara?
<xGrind> virtu; na paz. eae?
<skletenblack> eita, nunca mais tinha visto o virtu
<skletenblack> desde o linuxlife... ( eu acho..)
<virtu> cara fui dormir as 6hs =/
<skletenblack> kkkkk, é dois!
<virtu> e ae skletenblack, se era o nick virtu era eu =P
<skletenblack> faz tempo eu num entrava aqui
<skletenblack> virtu PVT
<efratec> aew pessoal
<efratec> alguem mesxe com java
<efratec> estou com dúvida na gravação de dados com o BD postgree
<efratec> ja quebrei a cabeça demais
<efratec> e não to conseguindo achar a resposta
<efratec> aew pessoa alguem mexe com java, estou com duvida na gravação de dados com o BD postgree, ja quebrei a cabeça demais, e não to conseguindo achar a solução
<efratec> http://pastebin.com/z2Vbfx3A
<kkk> ow alguem
<virtu> que merda
<virtu> só cai a luz aqui
<virtu> oi tania
<virtu> =)
<paulobraga> boa tarde
<paulobraga> pessoal estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 e já aconteceu do ambiente gráfico ir para a tela de login sozinho, queria saber se já aconteceu com alguém?
<efratec> cara essa nova versão ta cheia de bugs
<ZNC> ubuntu recem formatado nao sai som de um lado da caixa de som
<ZNC> liguei a caixa de som no meu Arch linux e esta normal
<ZNC> Arch linux kde
<ZNC> ubuntu gnome
<ZNC> alguem lembra onde controla ?
<paulobraga> ok
<ZNC> ubuntu 10.10
<paulobraga> ZNC é no meno de som > preferência de som
<paulobraga> se não funcionar tenta ver o alsamix pela linha de comando
<ZNC> paulobraga: vi la
<paulobraga> tenta ver se o balanço do som está correto
<ZNC> so q quando arrasto para o lado direito
<ZNC> nao sai sim
<ZNC> som
<ZNC> apenas do lado esquerdo
<paulobraga> no alsamixer tu aperta F5 e ver todos os dispositivos
<ZNC> esta normal
<paulobraga> não sei o que pode ser então
<paulobraga> alguém aqui programa em python?
<ZNC> eu programo, mas estou ocupada
<paulobraga> ok
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> kde ou gnome ??
<sagat> kde ou gnome ??
<sagat> kde ou gnome ??
<ZNC> flood
<ZNC> kick
<virtu> gnome
<sagat> eu uso gnome
<sagat> tambem
<ZNC> lxde
<sagat> mas procuro algo com mais velocidade
<ZNC> tty
<sagat> lxde usei tambem
<sagat> e xfce tambem
<sagat> agora estou com kubuntu
<sagat> kde
<sagat> estou gostando tambem
<sagat> pelo menos aqui
<sagat> rapido
<sagat> mas é bem para usuário
<ZNC> tty
<giano_> openbox se quer velocidade
<virtu> mac os x
<ZNC> computador novo
<sagat> o giano mas eu não consegui configurar a rede wirelles no openbox
<sagat> é usb
<sagat> edmax
<sagat> reconhece mas não ativa
<giano_> usa o wicd
<ZNC> nossa
<ZNC> openbox gnome kde lxde configurar rede wireless
<ZNC> quem configura é a distro, eles apenas tem uma gui
<ZNC> pega um tutorial e configura pelo tty
<sagat> mas é driver de terceiro amigo
<sagat> Edimax
<ZNC> e quem instala? o gnome?
<ZNC> srsrsr
<sagat> o gnome instala
<ZNC> tudo vem da sua distro
<ZNC> hauahuahauhauahuahua
<sagat> no kde tive que ativar tambem
<ZNC> sagat: nao nao é
<ZNC> ok entao, o gnome q instala
<sagat> a cara no gnome não precisei fazer nada ela ja subiu
<sagat> no kde eu tive que subir ela
<sagat> vo baixar o oopen de novo
<sagat> se fosse assim o gnome-shell teria subido tambe  né
<sagat> e não subiu
<sagat> nem acha
<sagat> por isso a minha duvida
<shallwe> feito que bom estar de volta, mas sem solução hahhaha
<shallwe> continuo sem messenger e acesso ao yahoo no ubuntu alguem tem dicas? :D
<sagat> e ai shallwe
<sagat> eu tive esse problema cara
<shallwe> detalhe: testei ubuntu live 7.04 8.10 e 11.04 nenhum deles rodou messenger
<sagat> que net vc usa
<shallwe> gvt
<sagat> o sinal é radio ?
<sagat> cabo
<sagat> ???
<shallwe> telefone
<shallwe> adsl 2
<sagat> discado ?
<sagat> a sim
<ZNC> shallwe: bitlbee
<sagat> legal
<shallwe> nao ta louco discado acho que nem existe mais :P
<sagat> que aplicativo está tentando usar
<shallwe> ZNC, pra vc tb :D
<shallwe> o que seria isso?
<ZNC> google
<shallwe> sagat, qualquer messenger nao roda
<sagat> o programa que vc usa para entrar no msn ou derivado
<shallwe> ZNC, aaa ta deixa eu ver :D vlw
<sagat> eu sei meu amigo
<sagat> é pq vc precisa entrar na propriedade dele e colocar para automatico
<sagat> ja que a maioria vem por default procurando um proxy
<shallwe> ZNC, mas o mais estranho é que se eu acessar por exemplo ubuntu.com ele vai, alias ele vai em todos os sites, agora se eu acessar www.yahoo.com.br ele nao entra o.O
<sagat> é para a segurança do usuário
<shallwe> ZNC, ops era pro sagat :D
<sagat> como eu faço para direcionar uma msg aqui
<shallwe> sagat, sim mas no windows rola tudo normal entao nao é internet é no ubuntu
<ZNC> shallwe: isso é problema de bloqueios nao? roda firewall?
<sagat> para eu não ficar falando aleatório
<sagat> eu sei
<shallwe> ZNC, pois é tb achei mas nem no ubuntu 7.04 rodou
<sagat> não é firewall
<shallwe> o mesmo problema em todos ubuntu wtf o.O
<sagat> e sim no aplicativo que vc usa para conectar no bate papo de sua preferencia
<ZNC> shallwe: gvt ja tentou falar com eles
<ZNC> ou entao pegar outro sistema para testar?
<ZNC> vm windows
<ZNC> srrsrs
<shallwe> claro :D eles me perguntam, qual seu sistema operacional? eu responto linux, ai eles falam , a infelizmente linux nao damos suporte só windows o.O
<shallwe> ZNC, pois é, no windows funciona tudo
<sagat> no R... dows vc tem que adicionar o catalogo nas opções de segurança
<shallwe> até aquelas porcarias de emule eu testei tudo 100% torrent e tudo mais
<sagat> se for trabalhar em rede  ou net cabo
<ZNC> shallwe: mmm detalhe melhor o que acontece
<sagat> o torrente sai por outra porta amigo
<shallwe> ok vamos ver assim o que não funciona, somente no ubuntu
<shallwe> acessar www.yahoo.com.br fica só pensando e não vai
<sagat> gnome vc usa ?
<shallwe> tentar postar algo no pastebin na hora de enviar não vai
<ZNC> shallwe: ok vamos la
<sagat> na frente do http coloqu https
<shallwe> nenhum messenger funciona, empathym emessene, outros
<ZNC> shallwe: qual navegador?
<sagat> no lugar do http
<sagat> eu digo
<shallwe> sagat, vamos ver
<sagat> qualquer um
<shallwe> sagat, a nao pera ai, ai tu ta me tirando pra guri hahahaha
<sagat> não não amigo
<sagat> só estou tentando ajudar
<shallwe> mas nao rola igual
<sagat> ok
<shallwe> a sim agora que vi o https hahha
<shallwe> pensei que era pra colocar http
<shallwe> mas tb nao rola
<shallwe> estranho isso e não funciona com nenhum ubuntu o.O
<ZNC> instala o opera
<ZNC> entra no site pelo turbo
<ZNC> ve se entra
<shallwe> vamos ver
<shallwe> opera tem que ser instalado com instalação fora do canonical certo?
<shallwe> nao achei la nos aplicativos do ubuntu
<ZNC> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<shallwe> sim ja estou instalando por ai mesmo
<shallwe> estou instalando, mas a unica explicação que devo ter é que a gvt deve ter bloqueado portas pro ubuntu o.O só pode
<shallwe> pq antes eu tinha NET e tava tudo 100%
<ZNC> portar pro ubuntu
<ZNC> gnome que virou distro
<ZNC> eita nois
<ZNC> exec -o /quit
<ZNC> :D
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> instalado agora vamos testar e achar esse modo turbo
<shallwe> interessante o que esse modo turbo faz d+? o.O
<shallwe> faz eu puxar de varios servidores os mesmos arquivos?
<shallwe> é mas mesmo assim até abriu mas abriu pela metade sem formatação
<shallwe> como se a pagina estivesse com problemas
<shallwe> sem css :D
<shallwe> vamos ver o google chrome
<sagat> e o fluxbox é bom
<shallwe> sagat, mas isso ai é X não é?
<Bhior> Boa tarde
<Bhior> http://remote-execution.blogspot.com/2011/04/script-de-instalacao-de-ferramentas-de.html
<sagat> é
<shallwe> é não rolou, só pode ser minha gvt mas não faz sentido
<shallwe> se no windows tudo funciona por que não funcionaria no ubuntu? o.O
<sagat> meu amigo
<sagat> vc tem algum tipo de serviço de firewal oferecido pela sua operadora de internet
<sagat> ?
<Bhior> http://remote-execution.blogspot.com/2011/04/ambientes-graficos-existentes-no-linux.html
<shallwe> sagat, que eu saiba não
<shallwe> o linux funciona diferente do windows em msn essas coisas?
<sagat> então depende da ferramenta que usa para acessar o protocolo
<sagat> entende
<shallwe> a unica coisa diferente que eu fiz foi colocar uma placa de video hahaha mas acho que isso não tem nada a ver
<shallwe> bom pode ser
<shallwe> é fazer o que :D
<shallwe> se não da pra usar ubuntu e a operadora de internet não da suporte pra linux :P o jeito é voltar pro windows hahaha
<sagat> obrigado pela ajuda Bhior
<shallwe> mas eu vou mais tarde la embaixo no outro pc testar
<sagat> openbox parece ser bem leve
<shallwe> pode ser algum problema de configuração de bios de repente com a minha placa de rede
<shallwe> com configuraçao pra linux
<sagat> vc tenteou dar um release na placa
<sagat> para tirar essa duvida
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> desliguei ela e liguei no painel de controle
<shallwe> resetei ela
<shallwe> desliguei a internet, religuei já
<shallwe> mas blz, a noite vou ver no outro pc, vou testar um live cd do ubuntu
<Bhior> fluxbox, iceWM, Blackbox, openbox são os mais leves
<shallwe> pode ser problema da minha placa tb nunca se sabe
<shallwe> vlw pelas dicas ;)
<Bhior> shallwe, qual e a sua duvida?
<shallwe> Bhior, tento acessar www.yahoo.com.br fica só pensando e não vai
<shallwe> qualquer messenger nao roda
<shallwe> detalhe: testei ubuntu live 7.04 8.10 e 11.04 nenhum deles rodou messenger
<shallwe> mas roda no windows normalmente tudo até torrent
<Bhior> outro site ele entra normal?
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> tem algum comando que eu possa fazer no ubuntu pra ver o que esta acontecendo tipo um log?
<shallwe> da internet e das conexões?
<Bhior> shallwe, digita isso HTTP://3468573733
<Bhior> no navegador
<Bhior> ler os logs sim e possivel
<shallwe> Sorry, Bad Request.
<shallwe> mas é uma pagina do yahoo
<Bhior> entra assim HTTP://3468573733
<Bhior> ops
<Bhior> http://br.yahoo.com/
<shallwe> sim ele direcionava para esta página e nada, fica só pensando
<shallwe> aguardando resposta  de ....
<Bhior> talvez seu navegador não esteja redirecionando, tipo no seu servidor ta faltando uma configuração no arquivos de dns
<shallwe> mas se no windows funciona
<shallwe> nao deveria funcionar no ubuntu?
<shallwe> funciona até no meu ipod o yahoo o.O
<shallwe> e sim já fiz uma configuração manual da rede com dsn ip e tudo mais, e já liberei no roteador o DMZ :D
<shallwe> e nada x nada
<shallwe> mas vamos ver, vou testar ali mais tarde no outro pc, se rolar la caso resolvido é o meu pc :D eu eu compro um novo não tem problema
<shallwe> só espero que não seja coisa da gvt
<Bhior> HTTP://1083407681
<shallwe> conectando...
<Bhior> shallwe, manda ele para mim, vou fazer uma servidor nele
<shallwe> fica a vontade :D
<Bhior> isso talvez seja problema com a gvt com seus arquivos de hosts
<shallwe> é um amd2 64 alguma coisa 5700 eu acho
<shallwe> pode ser
<toter> shallwe: qual browser vc. está usando?
<Bhior> http://remote-execution.blogspot.com/2011/04/burlando-sites-bloqueados-por-filtro-de.html
<shallwe> toter, firefox, google chrome, opera
<shallwe> Bhior, boa deixa eu ver
<toter> vixi... nenhum funciona então...
<shallwe> Bhior, a sim foram os endereços que vc me passou vlw ;)
<shallwe> mas mesmo assim não vai
<shallwe> bom nem adianta ficar quebrando cabeça e gastando tempo haha, vou testar no outro pc primeiro, se não rolar la é coisa da gvt
<shallwe> se rolar lá, que eu estou torcendo pra que role haha, ai é o pc
<Bhior> shallwe, realmente
<shallwe> vlw mesmo
<toter> shallwe: outra sugestão seria testar outra distro
<toter> opensuse, por exemplo
<shallwe> agora vou la no super com a patroa se não fico sem comer hoje
<toter> 11.4
<Bhior> so se você tiver usando algum firewall ou seu arquvivo host tiver modificado
<shallwe> toter, mas eu ja testei ubuntu 7.04, 8.10 e 11.04
<shallwe> nenhum rolou
<shallwe> fui vlw galera :D volto mais tarde
<kassioms> Boa tarde gente. Preciso de ajuda. Instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 em uma maquina na minha lan house, e a maquina ficou sem internet. Formatei e voltou ao normal. Porem, outra esta sem internet agora e n"ao quero ter que formata--la. Alguem pode me ajudar
<kassioms> Alguem?
<kassioms> ninguem:
<toter> Bhior: essa seção "live traffic feed" do seu site é meio assustadora
<toter> saber exatamente onde os usuários que estão acessando o site moram
<Bhior> hahaha
<Bhior> toter, recurso bacana
<Bhior> mas não e 100% pegam muito os lugares dos provedores
<toter> consegui enganar esse recurso...
<toter> de acordo com o site eu moro em.... "A visitor from Prague, Hlavni mesto Praha"
<toter> hehe
<toter> usando rede TOR
<virtu> galera de porto alegre
<toter> anonimato total
<virtu> acessando o blog do cara
<kassioms> Gente, alguem poderia me ajudar
<kassioms>  Boa tarde gente. Preciso de ajuda. Instalei o Ubuntu 10.10 em uma maquina na minha lan house, e a maquina ficou sem internet. Formatei e voltou ao normal. Porem, outra esta sem internet agora e n"ao quero ter que formata--la. Alguem pode me ajudar
<toter> pelo menos no browser... no irc eu estou visível
<Bhior> kkkkkk
<Ricardo__> virtu, bah me atolei virtua caiu ontem e so foi voltar hj de manha eheahha
<virtu> te falei
<Ricardo__> mas caiu de vez dai
<Ricardo__> nada
<virtu> hj a luz caiu aqui bastante
<Ricardo__> tive q ficar vendo seriados so
<Ricardo__> eheeha
<Ricardo__> nada de usar net
<Bhior> kassioms, qual e a sua conexão de internet, o ubuntu deveria te reconhecido ela na instalação
<Bhior> toter, leia isso, vai te ajudar http://remote-execution.blogspot.com/2011/04/acessando-irc-com-xchat-via-tor.html
<kassioms> Bhior, ele reconheceu, eu instalei as atualizacoes, mas agora nao acessa mais.
<toter> Ricardo__: a sua internet para de funcionar frequentemente?
<Ricardo__> nao, é q teve temporal em porto alegre ontem
<toter> quem não é de porto alegre aqui? :/
<Ricardo__> todo mundo
<Bhior> kassioms, apt-get install wicd
<Ricardo__> so eu e o virtu q somos de poa
<Bhior> ifconfig
<Bhior> veja se a configuração
<toter> parece que todo mundo que acessa o site do Bhior é de porto alegre
<Bhior> testa a conexão com ping
<Bhior> toter, talves seja vc que entrou em varias paginas
<toter> mas eu não sou de porto alegre
<kassioms> como testa a conexao?
<Bhior> kassioms, testa primeiro a do router
<Bhior> ifconfig
<Bhior> pega o endereço
<Bhior> e da um ping no router
<Bhior> ou ping um ip publico
<Bhior> do google por exemplo
<kassioms> qual ip do google?
<virtu> digita /dns google.com
<virtu> e veja no janela de status no irc
<virtu> =P
<virtu> ele resolve o ip eu acho
<kassioms> "/ dns Arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado."
<virtu> que loco
<Bhior> ping google.com
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite! se eu adiciono pelo terminal por exemplo sudo add-apt-repository ppa: tem como retirar tambem pelo terminal?
<Guest28282> boa noite eu tenho instalado o ubuntu 8.10 que esta sem suporte, será que tem como mexer na sources list pra instalar alguns programas?
<ghs> alguem  utiliza algum keylogger no Ubuntu que possa me ajudar a instar ?
<jmarcos_> boa noite a todos
<SuBmUnDo> boa noite! se eu adiciono pelo terminal por exemplo sudo add-apt-repository ppa: tem como retirar tambem pelo terminal?
<jmarcos_> alguém conhece alguma calculadora gráfica para kubuntu 10.04?
<ZNC|AFK> jmarcos_: ¬¬
<ZNC|AFK> kcalc
<ZNC|AFK> srrsr
<ZNC|AFK> so pode ser brincadeira
<ZNC|AFK> :S
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: del-apt...
<ZNC|AFK> ja tentou?
<ZNC|AFK> jmarcos_: kcalc
<ZNC|AFK> por padrao
<ZNC|AFK> qualquer ambiente grafico tem calculadora
<jmarcos_> ZNC|AFK digo calculadora de aplicação gráfica, pra estudo de Cálculo
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: del-apt-repository
<ZNC|AFK> jmarcos_: tem um porre de widget da uma olhada nele
<ZNC|AFK> botao direito na area de trabalho, widget
<jmarcos_> ZNC|AFK calculadora pra usar com funções
<jmarcos_> ZNC|AFK entrar com dados de graficos e a calculadora apresentar a equação geral daquela função
<ZNC|AFK> jmarcos_: nunca tentei procurar
<ZNC|AFK> sempre faço tudo na mao
<gmantovani2005> boa noite a todos
<jmarcos_> <ZNC|AFK> ok
<gmantovani2005> estou usando o ubuntu 10.10 desktop e qnd instalei netbeans, ateh ai tudo bem, mas ele nao aceita acentos
<gmantovani2005> qnd coloco acento ele coloca um '?' no lugar
<gmantovani2005> os outros programas aceitam normalmente
<ZNC|AFK> codificação
<ZNC|AFK> procura no netbeans codificação
<gmantovani2005> o q reparei eh q o terminal tbm nao aceita
<ZNC|AFK> coloca UTF8
<gmantovani2005> hummm
<ZNC|AFK> gmantovani2005: entao esta no ubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC|AFK, sudo: del-apt-repository: command not found
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: deve estar no padrão ANSI
<gmantovani2005> qnd eu digito locale ele aparece tudo como pt_BR
<ZNC|AFK> gmantovani2005: nao lembro mais onde fica no ubuntu, mas tem solução sim
<gmantovani2005> antes nao estava, ai alterei a configuração da linguagem
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: mmmm
<SuBmUnDo> é o repositorio do covergloobus
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: nao tem paginas de help nao?
<gmantovani2005> eu fui em suporte a idiomas e mudei para portugues brasil
<gmantovani2005> ai qnd digito locale ele fica tudo em pt_BR
<gmantovani2005> mas os outros programas sempre funcionaram, isto q esta me deixando lokko
<jmarcos_> ZNC|AFK: obrigado, vou dar mais uma pesquisada na net e verificar se existe tal aplicativo
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: programa em q linguagem? java?
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: mmm
<SuBmUnDo> No manual entry for del-apt-repository
<gmantovani2005> isto
<gmantovani2005> em java
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: tenta ver no wiki do ubuntu
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: já tentou usar o Code::Blocks?
<gmantovani2005> eu uso o eclipse e nele fica tudo ok, o netbeans q ocorreu isto
<gmantovani2005> jmarcos: o q eh o cod:blocks ??
<jmarcos_> uma IDE
<gmantovani2005> nao
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: bem intuitiva
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: eu uso ela pra programar em C/C++ mas dá suporte a várias linuagens
<gmantovani2005> eu sempre usei o eclipse, eu instalei o netbeans pq tem umas coisas legais tbm q queria ver, mas dai ocorreu este problema
<gmantovani2005> Code::Blocks ?? tem um site para eu ver sobre ela ?
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: http://www.codeblocks.org/
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: ele está nos repositórios tbm
<gmantovani2005> jmarcos_: vou dar uma olhada nela, mas ainda gostaria de entender pq o netbeans se comportou assim no ubuntu
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC|AFK, Your search query "del repository" didn't return any results.
<ZNC|AFK> http://www.google.com.br/search?hl=pt-BR&q=del-apt-repository&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<jmarcos_> gmantovani2005: assim como o ZNC|AFK citou, deve ser coisas de codificação, por padrão vem em ANSI, mas acredito que só mudar pra UTF-8 que vc saneia esse problema
<gmantovani2005> pessoal, tem um arquivo de configuração do netbeans q esta com encoding ISO-utf-8
<gmantovani2005> isto eh a mesma coisa q utf-8 ?
<ZNC|AFK> se no terminal esta com problemas tambem
<gmantovani2005> ou tem alguma diferença entre ISO-utf-8 e utf-8 ?
<ZNC|AFK> logo vai estar em todo o pc ja passei por isso gnome é normal dar isso
<gmantovani2005> mas no terminal e em alguns programas apenas ? pois nos outros funciona normal......... ?
<jmarcos_> bom pessoal, boa noite a todos. "Be free, be linux user..."
<ZNC|AFK> gmantovani2005: cria uma nova conta de usuario
<ZNC|AFK> e ve se na nova vai estar normal
<ZNC|AFK> bem, vou terminar meu formulario
<gmantovani2005> ok, obrigado
<ghs> keylogger alguem me ajuda ?
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC|AFK, sudo remove-apt-repository gloobus-dev/covergloobus
<SuBmUnDo> sudo: remove-apt-repository: command not found
<ZNC|AFK> SuBmUnDo: nao sei, nao uso mais .debs
<ghs> gustavo@gsh: como faço para mudar esse gsh no terminal ?
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC|AFK, vou continuar procurando, obrigado :)
<ZNC|AFK> srs
<ZNC|AFK> mas achei q seria del
<ZNC|AFK> add | dell
<ghs> hehe, bela frase.
<ghs> gustavo@gsh:~$ como faço para mudar esse gsh ?
<SuBmUnDo> ghs, sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<ghs> obrigado SuBmUnDo.
<SuBmUnDo> :)
<ghs> ;D
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-24
<botinha> boa noite amigos
<botinha> uma ajuda ... no ubuntu10.10 qual o plugin que uso para acessar o banco do brasil?
<giano_> sun -java-plugin
<botinha> giano_, opa valeu amigo
<botinha> giano_, eu tenho que ativar um repositorio
<giano_> não
<giano_> sudo apt-get  sun-java-plugin
<giano_> sudo apt-get  install sun-java-plugin*
<giano_> botinha
<botinha> giano_, tudo tranquilo obrigado pela dica
<ruffleS> alguém sabe tirar os icones dos dispositivos montados da area de trabalho do unity?
<ruffleS> deixa pra lá.. já consegui
<virtu> passa corretivo
<virtu> =P
<Arm-lock> oi
<Arm-lock> #ajuda
<ruffleS> boa noite. tem alguém vivo aí?
<lucasfl> Alguém ai sabe se o Emerald funciona no Ubuntu 11.04?
<skletenblack> como eu me identify como operador do canal?
<sandrossv> skletenblack: como assim ?
<skletenblack> tipo, eu criei um canal, registrei ele, ai como faço para quando eu entrar nele, me identificar
<skletenblack> que eu sou o operador
<skletenblack> do canal
<sandrossv> hmm
<skletenblack>  Alguem sabe?
<lucasfl> ninguém ai sabe me dizer se o emerald ainda funciona no ubuntu 11.04?
<sandrossv> lucasfl: ubuntu 11 usa unity ?
<sandrossv> skletenblack: tenta /op skletenblack
<lucasfl> sandrossv: sim.
<sandrossv> lucasfl: entao acho q nao
<lucasfl> sandrossv: nem mesmo escolhendo o "Ubuntu Clássico" em vez do Unity?
<skletenblack> You're not channel operator
<skletenblack> aff kkk
<sandrossv> hehe
<sandrossv> lucasfl: ai eu acho q funfa
<lucasfl> sandrossv: então, me aparece um erro aqui, mesmo não usando o Unity
<sandrossv> emerald não é pra ser usado com o compiz ?
<sandrossv> skletenblack: guenta ae
<skletenblack> ok
<lucasfl> bom, até agora o Compiz tá funcionando com o Unity.
<sandrossv> hmm
<lucasfl> lucasfl@Desktop:~$ emerald --replace
<lucasfl> Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<lucasfl> esse é o erro que aparece.
<sandrossv> eu achava q unity era um gerenciador de janelas
<giano_> não é um ambiente grafico que roda no gerenciador de janelas mutter
<sandrossv> giano_: deveria ter uma virgula depois do "não" ?
<giano_> não, é um ambiente grafico que roda no gerenciador de janelas mutter
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> tenta instalar aquele fusion-icon
<sandrossv> acho q tem no ubuntu
<sandrossv> skletenblack: acho q vc tem q usar o chanserv pra pegar op
<sandrossv> oO
<lucasfl> instalei o Fusion-Icon. eu escolho o Emerald como o Window Decorator, e não acontece nada.
<sandrossv> lucasfl: escolheu o compiz com wm ?
<lucasfl> sandrossv: sim.
<sandrossv> q coisa
<giano_> vc tem que ir no ccsm e em windows decorator e setar o emerald la se não não vai funcionar lucasfl
<lucasfl> giano_: já tá. "Comando: 'emerald --replace'"
<giano_> então isso são as loucas façanhas do ubuntu rsrsrsrsrs vai te que google pra resolver só no ubuntu acontece essas locura kkkkkkkkkkk
<lucasfl> eu tentei procurar de tudo quando é jeito
<lucasfl> mas eu não consigo achar praticamente nada sobre o Emerald no 11.04
<lucasfl> e quando eu tento rodar manualmente o emerald, só me aparece aquele mesmo erro.
<giano_> claro o sistema nem foi lançado deve ser algum bug
<sandrossv> qual o erro mesmo ?
<lucasfl> "Falha de segmentação (imagem do núcleo gravada)"
<lucasfl> tentei reiniciar a sessão com o Emerald como decorador padrão.
<lucasfl> as janelas simplesmente ficam sem bordas
<skletenblack> sandrossv
<skletenblack> Desculpa, a net caiu aqui
<skletenblack> iae consegue me ajudar com o canal?
<skletenblack> Alguem ai que possa me ajudar, tipo, criei o canal , registrei, mas quando eu entro aparece isso " services. removes channel operator status from skletenblack"
<sandrossv> skletenblack: eu tinha visto e esqueci
<sandrossv> guenta ae
<skletenblack> ok
<sandrossv> skletenblack: /msg ChanServ help op
<sandrossv> pelo q entendi é só fazer /msg ChanServ op #secanalaqui skletenblack
<ZNC>  /mode #canal +O
<ZNC> */ChanServ op #canal nick
<ZNC> tambem
<skletenblack> aiii
<skletenblack> ZNC, Obrigado, sandrossv Muito Obrigado também
<skletenblack> aqui deu certo o "/ChanServ op #canal nick"
<ZNC> http://www.kgeek.tk/chanserv.html
<skletenblack> é que estou fazendo esse blog aqui http://pirata-underground.blogspot.com/
<skletenblack> ZNC, vc é a Paty ?
<skletenblack> ?
<ZNC> skletenblack: para vc apenas alguem que tentou lhe ajudar
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<ZNC> sandrossv: srs
<skletenblack> ZNC, pvt
<ZNC> skletenblack: nao aceito pvt
<ZNC> nem se for do papa
<ZNC> sandrossv: http://pirata-underground.blogspot.com/search/label/Nmap
<ZNC> http://nmap.org/man/pt_BR/
<ZNC> tem valor, vou add nos favoritos
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<skletenblack> Muito Obrigado
<skletenblack> entra ai #pirata-underground
<ZNC> skletenblack: sem propagandas de canal
<ZNC> mas se quiserem entra ai #ubuntu-br
<skletenblack> não é propaganda, é que não podemos ficar falando atoa aqui não é?
<skletenblack> e vc disse que não aceita pvt nem do papa... kkkk
<skletenblack> ZNC offtopic
<skletenblack> do ubuntu to lá ...
<sandrossv> sabe o q eu gosto de fazer? colocar nmap num 'for' e encontrar modems com o ssh aberto, e resetar o modem...
<sandrossv> é legal ate
<sandrossv> tem uns q da pra apagar uns arquivos de config
<yro_anjos_> bom dia pessoal!
<yro_anjos_> Estava tentando instalar o Ubuntu no HD de 80GB sendo que ele estava dividido em duas partes e dava erro "provavelmente HD velho", descubrir que a SWAP estava dentro de uma partição extendida, a que eu uso para amarzenar dias de download e outros arquivos, apaguei a swap para criar outra  no espaço livre. Agora ele não me mostra nehuma partição. Alguém se abilita ajudar?
<alanteixeira> bom dia povo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Rodrigoo> Bom dia !
<sharch> Estou usando OpenOffice 3.2 no Ubuntu 10.10, quando vou instalar o CoGROO aparece uma mensagem de erro e não instala, mais alguém teve esse problema e sabe como resolver?
<ZNC> pacman -S aspell-pt
<ZNC> sharch: http://cogroo.sourceforge.net/download/current.html
<ZNC> http://cogroo.sourceforge.net/download/current.html#requirements
<sharch> ZNC; foi daí que eu baixei
<sharch> eu atendo os requisitos, OOo 3.2 e Sun Java 1.6
<ZNC> Erros comuns na instalação
<ZNC> entre leia, instale
<ZNC> :D
<shallwe> fala galera, aos cristão feliz pascoa :D
<shallwe> estou ca eu de novo com problema no messenger hahaha. alguma dica? problema de navegação ja resolvi
<shallwe> tem como eu ver algum log do que esta acontecendo quando eu tento conectar usando por exemplo o amsn?
<xGrind> shallwe; como assim?
<ElDeablo> Bom dia
<xGrind> bom dia
<solteiro2> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> Alguns arquivos de índice falharam para baixar, eles foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados no lugar.
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar?!
<solteiro2> Não foi possível baixar todos os índices de repositórios
<solteiro2> oi
<ZNC> http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/
<solteiro2> Oi alguém aê que possa me ajudar..
<ZNC> 	karmic/	11-Feb-2011 21:24	 -
<ZNC> 	lucid/
<ZNC> nao tem maverick
<solteiro2> ;/
<solteiro2> alguem ae que use maverick!?
<solteiro2> pra me ajudar aqui
<ZNC> meu deus
<Nilodanx5> como saber a quanto tempo meu not esta ligado?
<ZNC> nome dado para distribuição ubuntu com sua versao 10.10
<ZNC> Nilodanx5: uptime
<solteiro2> ?
<solteiro2> ?
<solteiro2> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<solteiro2> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<solteiro2> Release:	10.10
<solteiro2> Codename:	maverick
<ZNC> nome dado para distribuição ubuntu com sua versao 10.10
<solteiro2> sim
<solteiro2> vc usa qual versao?
<ZNC> solteiro2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/598318/
<solteiro2> e q nao to conseguindo atualizar aqui
<ZNC> ARCHLINUX VERSAO 2011 UPTIME 15 days
<solteiro2> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/gloobus-dev/covergloobus/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<solteiro2> sempre da isso essa bosta
<solteiro2> ;/
<solteiro2> vo nessa comer
<solteiro2> depois tento ver isso com calma
<solteiro2> abraço
<solteiro2> ZNC,
<solteiro2> vlw
<virtu> hi
<xGrind> virtu; aow man
<alanteixeira> boa tarde virtu!!
<virtu> feliz pascoa
<lecram_wise> tarde
<skletenblack> Quem ai comemora a Páscoa?
<skletenblack> Para quem comemora, Feliz Pácoa! :-)
<lecram_wise> skletenblack:  opa
<lecram_wise> Feliz pascoa pra ti tbm
<skletenblack> kkkk
<skletenblack> Valeu!
<lecram_wise> o pessoal aqui utah paradão hoje
<skletenblack> é?
<skletenblack> ultimamente está sempre assim ?
<lecram_wise> não sei faz uns 3 meses que não uso ric
<lecram_wise> kkk
<lecram_wise> toh devagar quase parando
<skletenblack> hum
<daw> boa tarde a todos
<daw> alguém aí sabe me dizer como faço pra personalizar o menu do app de notificação? tipo, eu ja removi o empathy, agora quero mudar a entrada, "Mensageiro da internet Pidgin" para Pidgin
<daw> alguém aí?
<sfcs> como vc fez no empathy
<sfcs> q substituir
<sfcs> meu pidgin aparece lá e p empathy tbm!
<shallwe> oi galera
<shallwe> alguém ja passou por problemas do famoso roteador dlink 524?
<shallwe> se eu ligo o cabo direto do modem no pc rola tudo, se eu uso o roteador algumas coisas não rolam direito, fico esperando muito tempo em algumas paginas e msn nao rola
<the67pc> Galera
<the67pc> o ubuntu ainda não suporta o Mozilla 4.0?
<the67pc> ta difícil
<the67pc> na lista de programas tem só até o 3.6
<shallwe> mozilla 4 é pro ubuntu 11.04 :D
<eros> como eu faço para instalar o kde 2?
<eros> no ubuntu
<Daekdroom> KDE 2 é muito antigo.
<Daekdroom> Nem deve compilar mais.
<eros> e o 3 sera se tem jeito?
<eros> é que nao gosto muito do 4
<ZNC> ftp://kde.c3sl.ufpr.br/
<tiagoscd> boa tarde (:
<Giverny> boa
<preto> oi pessoal aconteceu uma coisa estranha no meu ubuntu não
<preto> consigo acessar a pasta home
<preto> pelo menu do painel superior
<preto> quando tento abrir  psasta home retorna a mensagem "nenhum aplicativo esta registrado como manipulador desse arquivo"
<preto> o que esta acontecendo?socorro
<preto> ninguem ajuda
<tiagoscd> preto, talvez isto lhe ajude: http://old.nabble.com/Re%3A-Problema-com-a-op%C3%A7%C3%A3o-Locais-do-menu-p20414860.html
<preto> valeu foi sisples
<tiagoscd> preto, deu certo?
<preto> deu,obrigado
<tiagoscd> (:
<preto> criei uma pasta no desktop acessei propiedades /acessar com qual aplicativo/abrir pasta
<tiagoscd> beleza
<marcus_> olha só..hackearam a pagina do  ronaldinho gaucho
<marcus_> http://www.ronaldinhogaucho.com/site.html
<marcus_> como que os caras fazem isso?
<marcus_> porq uma pagina dessas deve ser muito bem monitorada..
<ZNC> vc ponde estar usando outras paginas http://ronaldinhogaucho.com/2009-2/alemao.html
<marcus_> é fake entao ZNC?
<ZNC> nao nao é
<marcus_> agora como os caras conseguiram..
<marcus_> fazem só pra exibicionismo neh
<marcus_> o curso superior de redes de computadores é um bom curso na area de TI?
<marcus_> na questao...mercado de trabalho...reconhecimento?
<marcus_> pergunto aqui porq acho q tem muito nego formado aqui em diversas areas...ou que pelo menos simpatizam e conhecem o mercado
<ZNC> marcus_: pagina original
<ZNC> http://www.ronaldinhogaucho.com/mobile/
<ZNC> crackerzinho burro
<ZNC> window.location.replace("http://www.ronaldinhogaucho.com/site.html")
<ZNC> baita lammer
<marcus_> rs
<marcus_> nao sei porq vc disse isso..mas se quiser me explicar
<Giverny> ZNC aheuahe
<Giverny> marcus_ é bom pra quem gosta de redes
<Giverny> marcus_ é o melhor curso pra redes que existe hoje no Brasil
<marcus_> Giverny, e a empregabilidade é legal?
<Giverny> cara se você é bom
<ZNC> marcus_: http://goo.gl/L8leI
<Giverny> não importa que curso você faça
<ZNC> olha o endereço
<marcus_> Porq noq toca programaçao CC manda....mas e pra trabalhar em nucleo, equipe de TI em adm server...da conhecimento pra atuar nesssa area ou base pra tirar boas certificaçoes?
<Giverny> marcus_ programação = SI
<marcus_> rs
<marcus_> usuario linux
<marcus_> rs
<Giverny> cc = estudo e pesquisa
<marcus_> cc é mais programaçao e desenvolvimento de softaware neh?
<marcus_> nao faço porq nao sou bom em matematica..sempre fui medroso em calculo
<marcus_> tenho medo de entrar e nao conseguir terminar o curso ou desistir
<marcus_> entao parti pra um curso mais pratico e rápido
<marcus_> 3 anos
<ZNC> marcus_: MSN: atess@44imha.in
<marcus_> e focado direto pra area de redes
<ZNC> pede para o cracker lhe ensinar
<marcus_> aaa...eu nao vo adicionr o guri
 * ZNC corrre
<marcus_> huUHA
<marcus_> nao foi o intuito trazer aqui essa infrmaçao..
<marcus_> mas por curiosidade e conhecimento é sempre bom agente ter uma noçao de como acontece
<marcus_> só isso
<Giverny> ZNC ele foi burro
<Giverny> por não ter feito no index.php
<ZNC> Giverny: srrs
<ZNC> nunca vi igual
<marcus_> tao falando russo
<Giverny> ou index.html ele criou site.html
<ZNC> Giverny: nem
<Giverny> :/
<ZNC> deixar  o povo louco htaccess
<ZNC> rsrsrs
<ZNC> ninguem fica olhando nele
<ZNC> s
<Giverny> ele não tem acesso ao apache
<ZNC> ftp
<Giverny> deve ter sido vuln query string url
<Giverny> ou coisa do tipo
<marcus_> afinal ele hackeou o site ou nao?
<ZNC> se ele mandou uma pagina ele tem sim
<marcus_> e se ele cometeu erros provavelmente ele deve ser novo e inexperiente...mas curioso e corajoso pra tentar alguma coisa nova
<Giverny> ZNC nem
<Giverny> ZNC dá pra enviar via safe cmd
<Giverny> ZNC só ter uma cmd aberta você manda sem ter acesso ao site
<ZNC> Giverny: tambem, mas a pagina q tem
<Giverny> deve ter sido aquele ataque ZNC
<ZNC> srsr
<ZNC> vou ver se consigo os log
<Giverny> http://www.site.com.br/?cgi=http://vuln.blablabla.?cmd=querystring
<Giverny> aqui no ?cmd= ele faz os comandos
<Giverny> ?cmd=ls -lha
<Giverny> ?cmd=rm -rf
<Giverny> etc..
<ZNC> sim eu sei :D
<marcus_> ansioso pra versao 11.04 final
<marcus_> alguem ja ta testando o beta 2 como operacional definitivo do pc?
<marcus_> é verdade q o Internet Explorer vai mesmo ser o navegador padrao do ubuntu futuro?
<xGrind> marcus_; eu testei o xubuntu
<xGrind> ie?
<xGrind> hauhauah
<xGrind> nunca
<Giverny> para marcus_
<Giverny> eahuha
<marcus_> vi no planeta ubuntu essa informaçao
<xGrind> 1º de abril
<marcus_> q a canonical tinha anunciado isso
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install chrome
<Giverny> e ser feliz
<Giverny> o/
<marcus_> rs
<xGrind> Giverny; prefiro firefox ;)
<Giverny> su -c 'apt-get -y install chrome'
<Giverny> :D
<ZNC> marcus_: tem o link ai?
<Giverny> the best is chrome
<xGrind> marcus_; mas eu testei aqui o xubuntu 11.04. o emesene nao rodou nao
<marcus_> nao tenho nao
<marcus_> faz tempo q vi
<Giverny> sem vuln
<Giverny> até hoje
<Giverny> google
<Giverny> tá dando
<Giverny> U$$20000,00
<xGrind> vi q no lubuntu tb nao rodou
<Giverny> pra quem achar vuln no chrome
<Giverny> e um notebook
<Giverny> fikdik
<ZNC>  /home/ronaldin/public_html/
<ZNC> lol
<ZNC> ssrsr
<marcus_> pow...isso que chamo de auto confiança
<ZNC> http://www.ronaldinhogaucho.com:2082/
<ZNC> srsrsr
<marcus_> falta o login root e senha
<marcus_> rs
<ZNC> agora entendo rsrsrs ele entrou e ficou com do srrrsrs
<ZNC> vou jantar
<marcus_> dó..porq dó?
<marcus_> acho q se ele nao fez nada..ele nao quis fazer...só usou isso pra autoromo´çao e exibicionismo pra amiguinhos da escola
<Giverny> nada
<marcus_> deve ser pre adolescente
<Giverny> ele ficou foi com dó
<marcus_> porq dó?
<Giverny> ele podia ter brocado o site todo
<marcus_> oq é brocar?
<Giverny> destruir
<marcus_> e vc acha q ele nao fez porq?
<marcus_> acho q a intençao nao era essa
<Giverny> marcus_ ficou com pena
<marcus_> a intençaoera só se mostrar
<marcus_> os defacerr nao querem destruir nada
<Giverny> nada mostrar que o site tem vuln também
<marcus_> querem mostrar alguma coisa
<Giverny> que tá vulnerável
<marcus_> sim...pra fazer isso tem q ter vulnerabilidade
<marcus_> mas digo q esses defacers..querem dizer alguma coisa..ou na maioria das vezes exibir o grupo...
<marcus_> acho q foi isso q ele quis e ele fez...exibir o seu grupo..e mostrar potencial
<marcus_> deve ser um grupo turco
<marcus_> pela bandeira
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> tem um tempo já que tão esses turcos atuando
<marcus_> rs
<marcus_> qual é o grupo mais conhecido no brasil por esse tipo de atividade?
<marcus_> lembro q há anos atras (uns 14 anos atras)
<marcus_> tinha um grupo de curitiba...Data Chaos
<Giverny> tem vários
<marcus_> será q ainda  existe
<Giverny> outlaw
<Giverny> etc..
<Giverny> olha no old.zoneh
<marcus_> dizem q o Data Chaos tirou o entao site da brasiltelecom do ar por varios minutos
<Giverny> bobagem isso man
<Giverny> qualquer um faz essas merdas no brasil
<marcus_> rs
<marcus_> pensou isso no site do planeta ubuntu :P
<marcus_> com logo bem grande do windows...
<marcus_> aí eu ia querer ver a cara da galera
<Giverny> marcus_ uaheuhauh acontece
<marcus_> Entao...voltando ao q interessa
<marcus_> sera que um curso superior em redes da base pra depois poder buscar mais conhecimento e certificaçoes...e será que isso será reconhecido no mercado de trabalho?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<marcus_> tava pensando em terminar o curso e ja paralelo tirar um ccna, nao sei oq recomenda?
<Giverny> marcus_ certificação é o que mais conta hoje em dia
<Giverny> sandrossv boa
<marcus_> ccna é uma certificaçao boa?
<sandrossv> Giverny: :)
<marcus_> quais as certificaçoes mais pedidas pelos empregadores?
<Giverny> marcus_ é
<Giverny> marcus_ CCNA mvp java ... depende da empresa
<Giverny> até Lpi dependendo da empresa
<marcus_> oq é mvp? certificaçao praq?
<marcus_> a..mas legal eu ja ter uma noçao...assim ja vo me agilizando pra oq mais precisa
<Giverny> mvp.support.microsoft.com/
<marcus_> bom q o curso q vo fazer tem parceria com a cisco...e na grade ja tem oq precisa pra certificaçao cisco
<marcus_> entao acho q depois é só fazer a prova
<Giverny> são módulos
<Giverny> tem Itil
<marcus_> o lpi concerteza quero fazer..
<Giverny> também
<Giverny> pmbok
<Giverny> etc... existem várias
<marcus_> mas vou ter duas cadeiras legais..uma é administraçao de server em sistema proprietario e a outra...adminstraçao de server em softaware livre
<marcus_> noq acho q será windows server e linux respectivamente
<marcus_> to animado pro curso..mas com frio na barriga
<marcus_> vou com calma....primeiro o curso...sequencia de certificaçao basicas...pra eu aprender mesmo...e depois vo consultando o pessoal aqui pra ver oq é mais atual..
<marcus_> é bom perguntar pro pessoal q trabalha e entende do mercado ou atua nele..
<marcus_> assim vc sente melhor
<sandrossv> to fazeno cursinho pa ce predeiro
<marcus_> devo rir?
<marcus_> hahahaha
<sandrossv> vc acha engraçado ?
<marcus_> nao..nao acho engraçado...
<marcus_> até porq respeito as demais profissoes
<sandrossv> claro vei, pedreiro consrtoi as nossas casas
<Giverny> sandrossv :P
<marcus_> é esse tipo de intolerancia que cria pessoas como wellington menezes de oliveira
<marcus_> esse prazer em tirar sarro doq pra um nao é válido
<illuminarch> marcus_ tudo bem? algum problema ?
<sandrossv> marcus_: intolerancia ?
<marcus_> tudo tranquilo
<ZNC> illuminarch: !offtopic | nick
<illuminarch> marcus_ o que houve ? percebi que ta havendo uma discussão ? peguei a conversa no meio? o que ta acontecendo no canal?
<sandrossv> illuminarch: soh zuera
<Thls> Boa Noite.
<sandrossv> Thls: boa
<illuminarch> !offtopic | intolerancia
<ubottu-br> intolerancia: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcus_> ja parei nem to mais nisso
<illuminarch> !offtopic | sandrossv
<ubottu-br> sandrossv: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marcus_> entro  aqui pra fazer amigos...saber sobre o ubuntu e tirar duvidas
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> I'm troll
<marcus_> e procuro respeitar as pessoas
<illuminarch> marcus_ para assuntos que não sejam do ubuntu existe o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic lá voce pode conversar sobre o que desejar.
<marcus_> forget about
<marcus_> eu nao falo de assuntos q nao sejam relacionados ao ubuntu
<illuminarch> !offtopic | lol I'm troll
<ubottu-br> lol I'm troll: Essa conversação não faz parte do contexto do canal. Off-topic é no canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<sandrossv> pra mi soh eh valido manda as pessoas pro off-topic quando tem alguem com alguma duvida
<marcus_> mas a conduçao da conversa quase sempre nao ganha chance de chegar ao ponto ubuntu
<sandrossv> ai pode atrapalha
<sandrossv> fora isso..
<ZNC> sandrossv: regras do canal, desculpe
<illuminarch> dúvidas devem ser tratadas no canal oficial. conforme o tópico.
<illuminarch> ZNC: exato
<ZNC> sandrossv: nao é o illuminarch que esta querendo ser chato, apenas ele quer evitar que aconteça algo com alguem, devido as regras, e mmm quando alguem for kicado ou banido nao culpem os OP culpem quem criou as regras :D
<sandrossv> ZNC: eu chamei alguem de chato ?
<sandrossv> vc q ta falando ;)
<ZNC> sandrossv: nao so falei
<ZNC> sandrossv: pq eu achei ele chato
 * ZNC illuminarchs chato
<sandrossv> E se nao quer off-topic pq fica falando pra nao falar off-topic
 * ZNC corre
<sandrossv> sendo q falar q é off-topic é off-topic
<marcus_> rs
<illuminarch> Ursinha voce ta ae ?
<ZNC> illuminarch: calma
<marcus_> a maioria das empresas que tem server, banco de dados, elas usam software proprietariop ou livre como ubuntu?
<ZNC> eles ja pararam
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-16
<[orca]> nao ler as msgs de notificação do sistema
<[orca]> não ler as caixas se tão marcadas ou nao
<[orca]> ele ler as opççoes dele como "sair" "preferencias" sem o anúcio "botao"
<[orca]> eae diegovieiraeti?
<[orca]> tempos em? :P
<GTK_Thi> po faz o q eu te disse: killall python e orca --replace
<diegovieiraeti> que nada :D
<diegovieiraeti> e esse nick ae
<[kernel]> me imitou
<[kernel]> ser famoso é nisso que da
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieiraeti> é o linux ?
<diegovieiraeti> pois é
<GTK_Thi> meu apelido real em chats é Linux mmas coloquei assim aqui
<GTK_Thi> o [orca] o apelido dele é gnome
<GTK_Thi> por isso q chamo ele de gnome as vezes... aí, ele pegou meu apelido...
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<diegovieiraeti> :X
<diegovieiraeti> ajsjakjsaksjaks
<diegovieiraeti> caraca
<GTK_Thi> NickServ info linux
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<diegovieiraeti> bugou tudo aqui
<GTK_Thi> ppp
<GTK_Thi> sabe, vou registrar o linux tb
<GTK_Thi> o gtk já está registrado, confirmei no email e tudo
<shallwe> lol
<GTK_Thi> [kernel... hmmm...
<[kernel_3_2]> então gnome não é linux ?
<[kernel_3_2]> :D
<[kernel_3_2]> isso q é copiar
<[kernel_3_2]> [kernel_3_2],
<[kernel_3_2]> ops
<[kernel_3_2]> [kernel],
<[kernel]> afff
<diegovieiraeti_b> oi gatinhos
<[console]> LOLLLLL
<diegovieiraeti_b> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel_3_2]> ¬¬
<{Kernel_2_6_38}> ahaha
<{Kernel_2_6_38}> 30 caracteres {
<{Kernel_2_6_38}> ahaha
<GTK_Thi> eaí lambertini_!
<revolts> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<GTK_Thi> fala lambertini
<GTK_Thi> ta aí?
<revolts> GTK_Thi, então vc é o linux e o orca é o gnome?
<GTK_Thi> na verdade
<revolts> orca é linux e gnome?
<GTK_Thi> o orca entra aqui como linux mas ele é o gnome eu entrou aqui como GTK_Thi mas sou Linux... pode-se dizer q ele pegou meu apelido
<revolts> a pois é
<revolts> vc não poe proteção no nick :D
<revolts> alguem sabe me dizer para que é utilisado o FUSE?
<revolts> Filesystem in Userspace
<revolts> utilizado*
<Lambertini_> GTK_Thi
<feliz> oi!
<feliz> oi gente boa noite!
<feliz> a
<feliz> é
<feliz> e
<feliz> d
<feliz> f
<feliz> vc
<feliz> vcnb
<feliz> cri.cri.cri.cricri
<feliz> eita
<feliz> kkk
<feliz> k
<feliz> i
<feliz> o
<feliz> u
<feliz> y
<feliz> t
<feliz> te
<feliz> asdf
<paladinn> boa noite
<feliz> lkj
<feliz> oi boa noite!
<feliz> tava linkando e to com os dedos conaçados
<feliz> digo conçados
<paladinn> não consegue escrever tudo em uma linha só ? cada palavra um enter ?
<feliz> consigo
<feliz> droga o pc ta travado
<[kernel]> é mau do usuario
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<feliz> feliz+banirkk
<feliz> kkk
<feliz> asdfkl
<feliz> aaaaa
<feliz> ?
<feliz> asdfasfdasdfafds
<feliz> adminerter
<feliz> nanenenrnninonyu
<feliz> naneninonu
<feliz> babebibobu
<feliz> papepipopu
<feliz> dd
<feliz> dls
<[kernel]> afff
<[kernel]> aparece cada retardado aqui
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<revolts> Ursinha,
<paladinn> a culpa é dos pais
<[kernel]> paladinn, concordo
<[kernel]> kkkk
<revolts> deve ser
<revolts> :D
<feliz> oi!
<pharoeste> tô com um problema na instalação da placa de vídeo no ubuntu, alguém pode dar uma luz? ;P
<Rudolf> pharoeste: qual placa? qual problema?
<pharoeste> Rudolf: ati radeon hd 5770, não consigo instalar os drivers dela nem a pau
<pharoeste> Rudolf: fala que tá dando erro na instalação, e pede pra verificar no jockey cfg
<barna> pharoeste, posta o erro pra gente tenta te ajudar!
<pharoeste> barna: tranquilo, só um minuto
<[kernel]> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xGrind> qual a configuração pra rodar o Ubuntu 11.10? não a mínima, uma configuração pra ele rodar normal.
<Rudolf> xGrind: defina normal
<xGrind> sem travamentos
<pharoeste> pra rodar bem, ele quis dizer
<xGrind> isso. rodar normalmente, sem travamentos.
<Rudolf> xGrind: 4G de RAM, placa de video com aceleração 3D nvidia com no minimo 512M, processador no mínimo i5
<Rudolf> xGrind: ou Phenon X4 no mínimo 960
<xGrind> ÉCO hahuhauha. Ubuntu ta passando o Windows mesmo.
<pharoeste> i3 ainda aguenta, viss?
<pharoeste> eu uso i3 aqui, dá pra rodar
<Rudolf> xGrind: uai, quem comoçou com frescura foi você
<pharoeste> só falta eu conseguir instalar a p. de vídeo
<xGrind> eu usei o Ubuntu 9.10, depois foi só xubuntu.
<Rudolf> pharoeste: ATI? só com bença braba
<pharoeste> Rudolf:  pelo visto é mesmo
<pharoeste> Rudolf: não instala nem a pau, tô cansado de tentar
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> só baixar o driver no site da fabricante
<[kernel]> ;P
<pharoeste> [kernel]: já fiz isso, não foi
<pharoeste> instala, mas com erros, e ainda por cima não reconhece
<[kernel]> baixou o driver certo?
<pharoeste> [kernel]: yep
<[kernel]> cola o erro cara
<diegovieira> Rudolf, onde vc viu esses requisitos ?
<pharoeste> tô tentando de novo aqui, do 0
<[kernel]> no paste.ubuntu.com
<pharoeste> [kernel]: farei isso, xô só tentar aqui
<pharoeste> se der bug, eu mando
<Rudolf> diegovieira: lugar nenhum
<Rudolf> diegovieira: pergunta idiota, resposta cretina
<diegovieira> uashausahsua
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<pharoeste> tolerância 0, lol
<diegovieira> achei q eu tava fazendo milagre aqui :D
<[kernel]> pergunta tola tolerancia 0
<pharoeste> diegovieira:  UIHEAOUIHEA
<pharoeste> volto já!
<[kernel]> quem faz milagre aqui
<diegovieira> pode chamar ATOM de processador ?
<diegovieira> :x
<[kernel]> é só o vitorlobo
<[kernel]> cade ele falando nisso
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<diegovieira> hausahsuashu
<Rudolf> diegovieira: claro que pode
<[kernel]> cortaram a net dele so pode
<Rudolf> diegovieira: pic, arm, atom
<[kernel]> ele fica aqui 24hrs
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<Lambertini_> noite
<Lambertini_> esse povo não dorme
<Rudolf> Lambertini_: noite
<Rudolf> Lambertini_: estudando calculo 3
<Rudolf> Lambertini: prova amanhã
<Lambertini> vixi
<Rudolf> Lambertini: ultimo exercicio de revisão
<Lambertini> boa sorte Rudolf
<Lambertini> meu pai do céu
<Lambertini> heuahhuae
<Lambertini> por isso que eu sou designer
<Rudolf> bom, bas noite procês
<diegovieira> o [kernel] é um que não dorme.
<[kernel]> hahaha
<[kernel]> dormir é pros fraco
<[kernel]> =x
<Lambertini> hehe
<diegovieira> :X
<Lambertini> alguém aqui manja de proftp ?
<Lambertini> proftpd
<diegovieira> bem que esses dias kernel tava dormindo
<diegovieira> jaajajaj
<pharoeste> opa, parece que agora foi
<pharoeste> apesar de ainda estar meio estranhoso ;s
<pharoeste> [kernel] deu certo, acho
<pharoeste> tá rodando beeem mais suave e tal, até os vídeos em hd
<[kernel]> lspci | grep VGA
<[kernel]> digita isso
<[kernel]> e cola o resultado
<pharoeste> \o/
<pharoeste> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<[kernel]> deu certo
<[kernel]> ja era
<[kernel]> ;P
<Lambertini> meu servidor
<Lambertini> é triste
<Lambertini> tem uma
<Lambertini>  VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1)
<Lambertini> mas nem uso ela
<Lambertini> enene
<Lambertini> tem só de enfeite
<pharoeste> putz, me lembro dessa placa
<Lambertini> boazinha viu
<pharoeste> me deu muita alegria jogando gta vice city ;/
<Lambertini> no pc que estou agora
<Lambertini> é uma gforce 9600GT 1G de Memoria
<[kernel]> pra que isso
<pharoeste> ok, outra dúvida, pessoas
<[kernel]> pra usar o terminal
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> [kernel], essa placa de 1G
<Lambertini> tah no meu pc de windows mano
<Lambertini> sou designer lembra ?
<[kernel]> windows? ¬¬
<Lambertini> rodo 3d
<[kernel]> ah sim
<Lambertini> photoshop
<Lambertini> e etc
<[kernel]> precisa mesmo
<[kernel]> ;P
<pharoeste> eu uso windows pra jogar
<pharoeste> D:
<Lambertini> preciso de um firewall pra servidor
<Lambertini> já feito
<Lambertini> alguém tem um modelo ?
<[kernel]> ja feito?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<Lambertini> sim, um modelo pre feito
<[kernel]> todo firewall tem que configurar cara
<Lambertini> o ubuntu server
<[kernel]> nunca vem
<Lambertini> vem com bem legal
<[kernel]> configurado ja
<Lambertini> umas das coisas que gostei no ubuntu server
<Lambertini> e foram poucas
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Lambertini> pega esse som
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8888/live
<Lambertini> baum de mais
<pharoeste_> lol
<[kernel]> sistematico, sumidoooo
<[kernel]> :/
<sistematico> Opa!!
<Lambertini> alguém manja de criar um virtual de ftp
<Lambertini> ?
<sistematico> hejehhe
<sistematico> Lambertini, Qual sv?
<Lambertini> sv?
<sistematico> Server.
<Lambertini> debian
<sistematico> To no cel. É duro isso aqui...
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> desencana
<Lambertini> mesmo assim obrigado
<sistematico> Debian é o sistema...
<Lambertini> concordo
<sistematico> Servidor é outra coisa..
<sistematico> Como vsftpd, proftpd e etc...
<NtfsBloqueado> chanserv help
<Lambertini> é que toh trabalhando dentro de um jail
<sistematico> NtfsBloqueado, /msg chanserv help
<sistematico> Sim, mas isso não te isenta de usar um sv, certo?
<sistematico> :)
<NtfsBloqueado> obrigado sistematico
<Lambertini> eu uso ele aqui só de server
<Lambertini> nem gráfico tem
<sistematico> Nada..
<pharoeste_> AGORA SIM!
<pharoeste_> finalmente a placa de vídeo tá 100%
<pharoeste_> lol
<sistematico> Lambertini, certo, mas continuará precisando de um servidor de arquivos para servir arquivos, certo?
<Lambertini> sistematico, eu uso o proftpd já
<Lambertini> mas quero fazer um virual
<Lambertini> pra por dentro de um chroot
<sistematico> Ummm
<Lambertini> manjo a parada?
<sistematico> Demorou mas falou o servidor. :)
<sistematico> Lambertini, esse servidor é um dos mais simples, você não achou documentação no Google?
<sistematico> De como fazer isso.
<Lambertini> sistematico, não
<sistematico> Puxa...
<Lambertini> toh
<Lambertini> tentando
<Lambertini> criar um virtualhost
<Lambertini> do apache
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Espera, vou entrar num pc real.
<sistematico> Esse teclado está me irritando.
<sistematico> :)
<diegovieira> [kernel],
<NtfsBloqueado> boa noite a todos
<[kernel]> diegovieira, ?
<sistematico> Pronto.
<diegovieira> [kernel], qual wm o vitor usa?
<[kernel]> wm?
<diegovieira> window manager
<[kernel]> q isso
<[kernel]> ah
<[kernel]> fluxbox
<diegovieira> ;)
<diegovieira> [kernel], obrigado :D
<[kernel]> =x
<sistematico> Lambertini: Você quer configurar o ProFTPd pra ter contas virtuais, é isso?
<sistematico> Lambertini: Dentro de um ambiente chroot, certo?
<Lambertini> isso eu toh usando o kitjail
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> agora eu toh tentando fazer um virtualhost
<Lambertini> pro apache lá dentro
<Lambertini> mas toh apanhando um pouquinho
<sistematico> Isso não deve ser muito difícil, ou é?
<sistematico> :P
<Lambertini> acho que não
<[kernel]> é dificil pra quem nao sabe
<Lambertini> só questao de tentativa e erro
<[kernel]> facil pra quem sabe
<[kernel]> :/
<sistematico> Lambertini: Seguinte.
<sistematico> Lambertini: 1ª coisa.
<sistematico> Lambertini: Sabe que pro ProFTPd rodar "enjaulado" basta que você defina o parametro DefaultRoot no arquivo de configuração dele, certo?
<Lambertini> sim, porem
<sistematico> Como diria o Datena: "Ou eu estou falando alguma besteira aqui?"
<sistematico> heh
<Lambertini> eu zoou meus users normal
<Psykhe> mount bind!
<Psykhe> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<Psykhe>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<sistematico> Lambertini: Não entendi nada..
<Lambertini> seguinte
<Lambertini> vamo começar pelo que eu toh fazendo agora
<Lambertini> eu quero que o meu apache
<Lambertini> leia os arquivos
<Lambertini> tb desse local
<Lambertini> /home/jail/var/www
<Lambertini> entao eu fui no httpd.conf
<Lambertini> e fiz
<Lambertini> <Directory "home/jail/var/www/">
<Lambertini>     Options Indexes MultiViews
<Lambertini>     AllowOverride None
<Lambertini>     Order allow,deny
<Lambertini>     Allow from all
<Lambertini> </Directory>
<Lambertini> certo ?
<sistematico> Faltou uma barra ali, mas tá certo :D
<Lambertini> barra aonde?
<sistematico> home/jail/var/www/
<[kernel]> "home/jail/var/www/"
<sistematico> Falta uma barra.
<[kernel]> tem que ser /home
<[kernel]> ;P
<sistematico> Claro.
<[kernel]> Lambertini, instala o orca
<[kernel]> voce ta precisando
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<sistematico> heh
<Lambertini> nem imagino que seja o orca
<sistematico> Lambertini: Uma baleia :D
<sistematico> Das mais perigosas.
<sistematico> heh
<Psykhe> Lambertini, http://ulyssesonline.com/2011/09/01/mount-bind/
<Psykhe> ve ai! ;)
<Lambertini> já vejo
<Lambertini> nossa
<[kernel]> Lambertini, orca é programa pra cegos
<Lambertini> toca cada música nessa rádio que eu vou te contar
<Psykhe> vou tomar banho!
<[kernel]> kkkk
<sistematico> Lambertini: Quer que o Apache e o ProFTPd sirvam o mesmo diretório?
<sistematico> É isso?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> que seria
<Lambertini> /home/jail/var/www
<sistematico> Lambertini: Leu isso -> http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/Vhost.html
<Lambertini> não li
<sistematico> Lambertini: Leia, vai te ajudar *MUITO*, mas muito mesmo.
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> apos eu resolvar a parada do apache
<Lambertini> eu vou ler
<diegovieira> vou indo, flw ae
<Lambertini> falow
<sistematico> Lambertini: Sempre, mas sempre mesmo, leia a documentação oficial, pode parecer absurdo, mas geralmente que faz um aplicativo te ensina a usa-lo tambem.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Em último caso, se não achar solução mesmo depois de ler, recorra ao Google, fóruns, IRC e etc...
<sistematico> É assim que eu faço, e eu tenho FTP e WWW com usuários virtuais aqui :)
<sistematico> Só que não é o ProFTPd, nem o Apache.
<Lambertini> entendi
<Lambertini> não funciono
<Lambertini> droga
<Lambertini> cara
<sistematico> Pode usar a solução do nosso amigo ali, um mount --bind.
<Lambertini> eu criei lá
<Lambertini> sim
<sistematico> Mas isso é depoiiiiiiiiis de tudo.
<Lambertini> poderia ser
<Lambertini> eu fiz o seguinte
<Lambertini> fui lá
<Lambertini> criei
<Lambertini> /home/jail/var/www
<Lambertini> a pasta www
<Lambertini> depois fui no http.conf
<Lambertini> e pous
<Lambertini> NameVirtualHost *
<Lambertini> <VirtualHost *>
<Lambertini>    ServerName localhost
<Lambertini>    DocumentRoot /var/www/twistd
<Lambertini>    DirectoryIndex /home/jail/var/www
<Lambertini> </VirtualHost>
<Lambertini> tah certo isso?
<sistematico> Não.
<Lambertini> o que tah errado?
<sistematico> Cara, DirectoryIndex é a index.htm ou index.php
<sistematico> Eu acho.
<Lambertini> humm
<Lambertini> si é isso mesmo
<sistematico> DirectoryIndex index.htm index.html index.php
<sistematico> bla bla bla..
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Lambertini: É mais fácil ler do que dar cabeçada.
<sistematico> Lambertini: O Apache tem uma excelente documentação.
<sistematico> O ProFTP tambem.
<sistematico> Lambertini: Primeiro passo, expurgue seu Apache, ProFTP e todo e qualquer tipo de arquivo de configuração que tu tenha mexido, heh
<sistematico> heh, isso aí deve estar extremamente zuado.
<Lambertini> toh indo com calma agora
<Lambertini> agora que me dei conta
<Lambertini> que não é bem pra isso que a virtualização funciona
<sistematico> Lambertini: Faça uma coisa por vez, primeiro o Apache, depois o ProFTP, tente se familiarizar com os vhosts do Apache, esse assunto não é complicado, mas tambem não é muito simples.
<sistematico> Lambertini: No site oficial ele tem uma excelente documentação sobre vhosts.
<Lambertini> sistematico, tem como instalar uma cópia do apache  ?
<sistematico> Lambertini: Lembra de uma coisa, todos os diretórios pais, tem que ter a permissão o+x :P
<Lambertini> ok
<sistematico> Lambertini: Como assim?
<Lambertini> pensei em tipo uma virualização
<Lambertini> mas acho que não vem ao caso, viajei
<Lambertini> http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Apache/Putting-Apache-in-Jail/
<sistematico> Eu tenho um servidor de páginas no meu celular.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Coisa de nerd mesmo.
<Lambertini> sistematico, eu fiz uma merda
<Lambertini> como faço pra ver as coisas montadas com mount ?
<sistematico> mount
<sistematico> Só mount mesmo, sem nada.
<sistematico> Lambertini: haiehaeiaueaheiauehiae
<Lambertini> certo
<Lambertini> e como eu desmont ?
<Lambertini> umont ?
<Lambertini> porque a linha não tem nome
<Lambertini> só tah assim
<Lambertini> /var/www/twistd on /var/www type none (rw,bind)
<sistematico> Lambertini: normal..
<sistematico> Dá nada não.
<Lambertini> como desmonto essa linha?
<sistematico> Lambertini: sudo umount /var/www/twistd
<sistematico> Ou só umount /var/www/twistd se tiver como root.
<Lambertini> só trabalho com root
<Lambertini> ficar digitando sudo me mata
<[kernel]> isso nao é bom
<[kernel]> qualquer coisa que fazer de errado
<Lambertini> toh ligado
<[kernel]> fode tudo
<Lambertini> (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Lambertini>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Lambertini> não foi
<[kernel]> :P
<Lambertini> que mais informação esse trem quer
<Lambertini> ele fala que tah ocupado device is busy.
<sistematico> haaiehaieauehaea
<Lambertini> como desocupo o bicho sabe sistematico
<sistematico> cd
<Lambertini> ?
<sistematico> Lambertini: cd
<Lambertini> eu já toh no root
<Lambertini> cd total
<sistematico> Lambertini: fuser -km /var/www/twistd
<sistematico> haiehaieaueaheiaeuaheaieuaea
<sistematico> Lambertini: lsof /var/www/twistd
<Lambertini> nada
<Lambertini> nenhum desses
<sistematico> haiehaieauehaieaeuae
<sistematico> Lambertini: Tem algum programa usando a pasta.
<sistematico> Lambertini: Pare os servidores.
<sistematico> Lambertini: O lsof só mostra que está mantendo aberto o arquivo,
<Lambertini> fazindo isso
<Lambertini> mas aqui ele não funiconp
<sistematico> Lambertini: man fuser
<sistematico> Lambertini: man lsof
<Lambertini>  fuser /var/www/twistd
<Lambertini> Specified filename /var/www/twistd does not exist.
<Lambertini> vai saber
<Lambertini> que merda
<Lambertini> não desmonta
<sistematico> Lambertini: umount /var/www/
<Lambertini> umount: /var/www: device is busy
<Lambertini> (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<Lambertini>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<Lambertini> fuser /var/www
<Lambertini> /var/www:            12057c 12659c
<Lambertini> humm
<Lambertini> acho que só reiniciando
<sistematico> fuser -km
<sistematico> Lambertini: kill -9 12057 12659
<sistematico> Aí vai.
<sistematico> Certeza :P
<Lambertini> isso era o pid ?
<Lambertini> não sabia
<sistematico> Acho que era pô..
<sistematico> hahiehaieuaehiae
<sistematico> Process ID, eu *acho* que é.
<Lambertini> porra
<Lambertini> era memo
<Lambertini> show
<Lambertini> sistematico, =*
<sistematico> aheiaheiaueahieaeu
<sistematico> Lambertini: Sou o máximo.
<sistematico> haiehaieuaehaie
<sistematico> Lambertini: Lê aí que eu te ajudo depois.
<sistematico> Lambertini: Com o vhost.
<Lambertini> beleuza
<Lambertini> valeu mano
<sistematico> Vou dormir.
<Lambertini> sistematico, até amanhã
<Lambertini> boa noite
<sistematico> Um abraço pra todo mundo aí.
<Lambertini> valeu por tudo
<sistematico> Nada...
<sistematico> Spread é meu sobrenome.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Fui.
<pharoeste> !paste
<pharoeste> ?
<pharoeste> cri
<pharoeste> alguém aí me manda o pastebin do ubuntu?
<Monarquista> pharoeste, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<pharoeste> Monarquista, valeu
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<[orca]> olá
<[orca]> como eu faço para transformar um usuário em root?
<[orca]> aa
<[orca]> entao
<[orca]> preciso da privelégios de root a um usuário como faz?
<[orca]> para que eu mesmo posso comandar minha conta de outro user
<[orca]> sabem ou nao como faz?  :D:D
<[orca]> aaaaaaa
<[orca]> aaaaaaa
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> aa
<[orca]> kd o xixpirito:
<[orca]> xixpirito: tas aí?
<Danniel-Lara> pode usar o comando sudo
<Danniel-Lara> ou se tornar root com o comando su
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> tem usuários que nao podem virar root aa
<DavyS> você tem que adicionar o usuario no arquivo sudoers
<[orca]> onde fica o arquivo e como faço isso?
<[orca]> davis: me explique por favor
<[orca]> eu estraguei uma conta que tinha acesso ao sudo, preciso apaga-la e construir outra no lugar
<DavyS> [orca]: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configuracao-do-sudoers-no-Linux-Debian-4
<[orca]> afs
<[orca]> e quem usa "ubuntu"
<DavyS> é a mesma coisa
<DavyS> -.-'
<[orca]> a :P
<[orca]> vou ler la.
<GTK_Thi> [orca] vem no meu canal
<GTK_Thi> [orca] vamos ``conversar''
<GTK_Thi> nao to conseguindo te mandar pvt
<[orca]> ei, e como eu faço, davis, se meu arquivo sudoers estiver "vazil"
<[orca]> patty: tu nao sabe configurar o sudoers né?
<SuBmUnDo> [orca]: usa o exemplo que tem aqui : http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Configuracao-do-sudoers-no-Linux-Debian-4
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: vem aqui no meu canal
<[orca]> submundo: eu fui la ver o "/etc/sudoers" e o arquivo está vazil!
<SuBmUnDo> usa o exemplo que tem no site
<Lambertini> alguém pode me tirar uma dúvida, eu consigo deixar o apache no mod_rewrite com um .htacess local ao invés de mudar isso no meu apache direto ?
<[orca]> nickserv names
<[orca]> f	´P[
<Lambertini> já consegui
<Dragonforce> bom dia
<Dragonforce> digo, boa tarde
<Dragonforce> tem alguem ai ?
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehe sempre tem
<Dragonforce> pessoal tem algum comando pra fazer o ubuntu procurar hardware novamente ?
<Dragonforce> quando inicio meu pc, eventualmente ele nao reconhece a placa wireless ou o som, precisando reiniciar o pc para funcionar(normalmente)
<SuBmUnDo> Dragonforce: lshw?
<SuBmUnDo> Dragonforce: http://linux.die.net/man/1/lshw tem as opcoes do lshw
<SuBmUnDo> ou entao man lshw
<Dragonforce> SuBmUnDo, sou totalmente ignorante em linux
<Dragonforce> eu inclusive to com uns probleminhas que com mais tempo e a ajuda de alguem que saiba ler os tutoriais que eu achei
<Dragonforce> possa me ajudar
<Dragonforce> mas SuBmUnDo o lshw não apenas "lista" ?
<Dragonforce> eu queria algo que fizesse a busca e "forçasse" a detecção
<m4ll0c> alguem entende de heartbeat?
<Dragonforce> na verdade nem se trata de forçar, pq o hardware quando reinicio o pc é detectado
<SuBmUnDo> Dragonforce: tem tambem o hardinfo
<Dragonforce> SuBmUnDo, esses programas, "pelo que eu pude ver", procuram os hardwares instalados E em execução
<Dragonforce> na verdade, o que quero fazer é: usar um comando/programa que, após executado, busque novamente os hardwares
<SuBmUnDo> Dragonforce: ai eu nao sei mesmo
<Lambertini> alguém aqui já trabalhou com jailkit ?
<silveira84> boa noite a todos
<silveira84> sou um usuario novo no linux e no irc
<xGrind> silveira84, boa ;)
<silveira84> sera que alguem poderia me dar uma ajuda como alterar o tema rsrs
<Monarquista> silveira84, boa noite
<Monarquista> silveira84, qual o Ubuntu que está usando?!
<silveira84> alguem poderia me indicar algum tutorial
<Monarquista> silveira84, to falando com você...
<m4ll0c> alguem ja fez o pacemaker funcionar com heartbeat
<Monarquista> silveira84, qual Ubuntu t usando!?
<silveira84> rsrs estou usando o 11.10
<Monarquista> um...
<silveira84> como faz para eu mandar a msg diratamente para v c monarquista ?
<Monarquista> silveira84, acabou de fazer
<Monarquista> :P
<[kernel]> silveira84, /query nick
<Monarquista> tecla só as inicias do nick que quer mandar e auto completa com Tab
<silveira84> Monarquista, entendi
<Monarquista> silveira84, ou abre uma sala privada e tecla em particular com o contato que quiser...
<silveira84> Monarquista, bom nao sou um cara leigo na informatica mas leigo no linux sempre gostei e resolvi entrar de cabeça
<Monarquista> silveira84, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-temas-no-Ubuntu-1110
<silveira84> Monarquista, obrigado pela dica
<Monarquista> silveira84, http://ginhoubuntu.blogspot.com.br/2011/10/alterar-temas-no-ubuntu-1110.html
<Monarquista> silveira84, http://ubuntued.info/personalize-o-ubuntu-11-10-com-o-gnome-tweak-tool
<Monarquista> silveira84, http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=595
<silveira84> Monarquista, :-)
<Monarquista> silveira84, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88796.0
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: oi
<Lambertini> !ola
<Ubuntuzinho> Lambertini, Olá! Sou Ubuntuzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Ubuntuzinho> Lambertini, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Ubuntuzinho> Lambertini, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, diga lá
<Lambertini> sabe usar o git GTK_Thi ?
<GTK_Thi> só sei usar o bazaar ou o hg
<Lambertini> tendi
<Lambertini> não consegui configurar o bazzar
<Lambertini> só o git
<Ursinha> qual problema vc teve pra configurar o bzr?
<GTK_Thi> ele ta ativo.
<Lambertini> tah sim
<Ursinha> (nem precisa configurar nada, pra falar a verdade)
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<Lambertini> Ursinha, não sei configurar e fazer um repositório dele,só sei svn e o git
<Lambertini> heeeh
<Ursinha> Lambertini, pra criar um repositorio dele é só criar uma pasta, entrar nela e fazer
<Ursinha> bzr init
<Ursinha> só
<Ursinha> :)
<Lambertini> humm entendi
<Lambertini> mas precisa ser ativo na shell
<Lambertini> aonde vai ficar o arquivo não preicsa Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> não entendi
<Lambertini> acabei de configurar um jail aqui
<Lambertini> só pra esse bot ai
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda code
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: code --
<MiniBot>         Executa códigos python.
<MiniBot>         Sintaxe: !code <Código>
<Lambertini> Ursinha, ssh: lambertini.no-ip.biz , porta 22 , user twistd , senha python
<Lambertini> entra la
<Lambertini> aquela que eu tinha ocnfigurado aquela vez
<Lambertini> foi pro saco
<Lambertini> tirei o ubuntu server daqui
<Ursinha> pq?
<Lambertini> agora toh no debian, que considero um pouquinho melhor
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> muito bug
<GTK_Thi> !code print 1+1
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: 2
<Ursinha> Lambertini, vc reportou algum bug que achou?
<Lambertini> tava arrumando uns problemas que só eu tinha
<Lambertini> ehheeh
<Lambertini> não
<Ursinha> pois é... o bug não vai arrumar por si só :P
<Lambertini> :p
<Lambertini> pois é
<Ursinha> precisa reportar bug
<Lambertini> nessa shell ai
<Lambertini> tem acesso tb a web
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/twistd
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: que tu achou dos novos comandos?
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/twistd/phpinfo.php
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, legal cara, é que eu ainda não vi direito
<Lambertini> shell ai
<Lambertini> eu coloquei a phenny
<Lambertini> http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<Lambertini> é separada por modulo e tal
<Lambertini> vou fazer isso com o meu
<Lambertini> se não fica muito repetido
<GTK_Thi> bem, no meu bot só tem o bot e o sandbox
<Lambertini> bom vou tomar banho e ir pra faculdade
<Lambertini> nos falamos na sequencia do bonde
<Lambertini> lá abro uma shell
<Lambertini> porque ficar falando do iphone é dureza
<Lambertini> Ursinha, qual o chat de texto que vc me indicou aquela vez?
<GTK_Thi> !code print 40*10/5
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: 80
<GTK_Thi> !ping
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Pong.
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda divine
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: divine --
<MiniBot>         Tenta ``adivinhar'' alguma coisa.
<MiniBot>         Sintaxe: !divine <pergunta>
<GTK_Thi> !bye
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguem ai ja teve experiencia ou esta rodando o XenServer em hardware "montado" ?
<MarceloVaz> tenho duvidas relacionado ao desempenho de disco e processador..
<silveira84> Monarquista, e ae blz
<dionathan> oi
<Monarquista> silveira84, ?
<Patty> ola só o MarceloVaz por aqui :P
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-17
<MarceloVaz> PontoCom :D
<PontoCom> MarceloVaz :P
<PontoCom> MarceloVaz, tudo joinha?
<MarceloVaz> yeah
<MarceloVaz> e porae?
<PontoCom> :)
<PontoCom> por aqui tudo blz :) hj é um belo dia :)
<MarceloVaz> ^^
<MarceloVaz> to aqui penando pra encontrar uma placa mãe
<PontoCom> chegou minha carenagem da roadwin preto com rosa :)
<PontoCom> ^^ que tipo de placa mae?
<MarceloVaz> 4 slots de memoria e raid 1 ou 5
<PontoCom> hmmm
<PontoCom> a se7501wv2 nao atende?
<MarceloVaz> nos lugares q costumo comprar n tem
<PontoCom> mmmm
<MarceloVaz> intel = facada
<MarceloVaz> menos.. bem menos
<Monarquista> silveira84, ?
<MarceloVaz> :D
<PontoCom> MarceloVaz, ^^
<PontoCom> eu prefiro deixei de comprar da intel comprei hp aff que horror
<PontoCom> pn 436526-001
<PontoCom> vou te falar, uma asus qualquer da 10 a 0
<MarceloVaz> hp = foxconn
<PontoCom> totalmente
<MarceloVaz> dell tbem
<PontoCom> dell acho pior q qualquer uma
<MarceloVaz> eu preciso levantar um xen, mas em hardware normal
<MarceloVaz> um I5, e uma placa meia boca..
<PontoCom> mmm
<MarceloVaz> essa me agradou
<MarceloVaz> http://br.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_LE/
<MarceloVaz> mas só achei no ML
<MarceloVaz> :|
<PontoCom> essa placa mae é d+
<PontoCom> vc vai adorar ela :)
<MarceloVaz> nao compro mais no ml :Z
<PontoCom> pq?
<MarceloVaz> n confio mais
<PontoCom> vixi
<PontoCom> entendo sei como é
<MarceloVaz> na verdade
<MarceloVaz> essa placa eh um desperdicio
<MarceloVaz> só preciso q tenha 4 slots, e raid mesmo
<PontoCom> mmm
<MarceloVaz> o problema q sata 6gbps só nas q vem nas placas mãe
<MarceloVaz> as controladoras o maximo é 3gbps
<MarceloVaz> malditos fabricantes
<MarceloVaz> :Z
<PontoCom> ^^
<MarceloVaz> por isso a hp vende servidor de monte
<MarceloVaz> de tudo q vi até agora, vale mais a pena comprar um hp G6 e dar um up de memória
<MarceloVaz> fica mais barato q montar
<MarceloVaz> :B
<PontoCom> ^^
<PontoCom> MarceloVaz, preciso fechar o irc, vou montar um painel para admin do server tchauzinho :)
<MarceloVaz> té
<vicente> ae galera
<vicente> alguem ae
<m4ll0c> ta foda essa porra de ha
 * Monarquista o_0
<Lambertini> arguém aqui já mexeu com eyeOS
<Lambertini> ?
<Lambertini> SOU PHODA
<JavaNunes> oi viadinhos
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> boa noite
<magnunpaula> alguém conhece alguma programa que deixe as pastas com senhas?
<Deigivan> Pessoal por favor queria tirar uma dúvida com vocês, se puderem me ajudar...
<Deigivan> É pq assim eu estou baixando a versão mais atual do ubuntu (11.10) neste exato momento e eu quero instalar em meu notebook, só que nele já tem o windows 7 (versão starter), como é o nome daquele programinha que me permite fazer a instalação pelo pen drive, com o windows instalado?!
<Deigivan> Eu já instaleii uma vez, é pq eu esquecii o nome do bendito programa, vii através de um vídeo no youtube uma maneira bem simples e rápida de instalar o ubuntu 11.10 através do pendrive com a utilização desse programa...
<Deigivan> Se vocês souberem por favor me ajudem, ficareii muito grato..
<m4ll0c> Deigivan, se nao me engano, se voce roda-lo como live cd ele tem um opção para instalar no pendrive. nao me recordo muito mas talvez seja na parte administratiso do so.
<Deigivan> Desculpe mas não conseguii entender direito m4lloc
<Deigivan> O que é que está havendo com esse chat pq eu digito e não aparece na tela exatamente como eu digiteii (depois que envio as informações)?!!
<sexpistol> quero subir um servico na minha vps, para alguns amigos meus poder trocar arquivos como uma hospedagem compartilhada de arquivos entre nós
<sexpistol> tem algum servico similar ao samba que posso usar?
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: oi
<Rudolf> sexpistol: ftp
<sexpistol> Rudolf, sim, mas pensei em algo com uma interface na vps, similar ao upar um arquivo no 4shared
<sexpistol> pode ser de pequeno porte
<Rudolf> sexpistol: joomla
<Paulo_> ola bom dia
<Paulo_> estou com problemas de atualização
<Paulo_> no ubuntu 8.10
<Paulo_> quem pode me ajudar
<Paulo_> ola
<Paulo_> ajuda
<AnaMatte> Paulo_: nao sei se consigo ajudar, mas qual o problema?
<Deigivan> Oi paulo ei amigão parece que num em ninguém aki naum..
<Paulo_> acho que não
<Paulo_> estou com problemas
<AnaMatte> qual problema, Paulo_?
<Paulo_> erros de atualização
<Paulo_> de uma nova verçao
<Lipearu> Bom dia
<bino> bom dia
<Lambertini> Dia
<Deigivan> FLW pra vocês..
<Deigivan> até outro dia..!
<Deigivan> até!
<[orca]> aeeeeee
<[orca]> consegui concertar meu "sys"
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> digamos que eu peguei uma conta que tava tudo legal e copiei as confs para a minha conta e pegou hehehehe
<[orca]> aa
<[orca]> xispirito: ele ta aí?
<[orca]> patty: e tu, ta aí? :P:P
<[orca]> hahahahahehehehe
<m4ll0c> alguem ja configuro o pacemaker pygui?
<[orca]> ah, maravilha
<[orca]> buguei meu "sudoers"
<[orca]> vou tentar ajeitar isso
<[orca]> nao dá pra disligar o sistema sem ser por modo "sudo"
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> agora preciso de ajuda de um crack aí.
<[orca]> no bom sentido risos
<[orca]> então um hacker.
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> como eu restauro meu "sudoers" se ele tá bugado?
<[orca]> nao tem como eu auterar a prmição porque simplesmeente ele ta bugado.
<[orca]> aaaaaaaa
<[orca]> aaaa
<[orca]> aaaa
<[orca]> ninguém sabe?
<xGrind> [orca], como assim?
<[orca]> eu danifiquei ele
<[orca]> agora
<[orca]> tem como eu virar root sem ser de um user?
<[orca]> ou la se foi meu sudo?
<[orca]> a
<kayo> sudo su?
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> sudo su, vai passar pelo sudoers e ele tá quebrado
<[orca]> aqui, vou colar aqui
<[orca]> thiago, eu quebrei meu "sudoers"
<[orca]> será que tem como restaurar ele?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: meu linux estragou
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: acho q tem como sim
<[orca]> como ageita?
<[orca]> vou colar no bpaste um pedaço do erro.
<GTK_Thi> tu tem o cd do ubuntu?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: nao pensa q é formatando teu pc
<GTK_Thi> tu tem o CD do ubuntu?
<[orca]> tenho
<[orca]> pq?
<[orca]> vou colar aqui
<GTK_Thi> da um chroot e copiar o sudoers do cd
<GTK_Thi> que foi isso
<GNOME> http://bpaste.net/show/oHi2I9lZ296EfR7LxsvK/
<GTK_Thi> po nao da pra eu digitar tudo isso
<[orca]> ta aí
<GTK_Thi> nao da pra eu digitar isso
<[orca]> so cara digita f9 no mircvox e cola control c edita e cola la que dá
<[orca]> eu mesmo faço isso
<[orca]> isso
<[orca]> e como da um xroot?
<[orca]> seja la como se escreve
<[orca]> preciso da ajuda de alguém pra me ajudar?
<GTK_Thi> po nao sabia disso
<[orca]> e eu concertei aqui o meu orca
<[orca]> e toda minha conta
<[orca]> pena que estraguei meu sudoers
<GTK_Thi> tem como tu ter root?
<[orca]> gtk_thi fala aí, como faz aquilo la
<[orca]> nao, nao tem
<GTK_Thi> tu colocou senha no teu root?
<[orca]> infelizmente estragou o arquivo que controla o root
<[orca]> nao nao coloquei nao acho
<[orca]> pq?
<[orca]> ou talvez, sim
<[orca]> n sei
<[orca]> mas vamos ao assunto, como faz?
<GTK_Thi> por q aí tu conseguia usar o root pra arrumar as coisas... e esquece o chroot... só da com root
<GTK_Thi> vou te mandar o sudoers do trisquel pra v se resolve
<GTK_Thi> po n tem jeito.
<GTK_Thi> tu va ter q copiar como root
<GTK_Thi> como tu conseguiu estragar ele?
<[orca]> editei ele, aa
<[orca]> que droga
<[orca]> segui os passos de um site, vivaolinux e me ferrei
<[orca]> a
<GTK_Thi> por qual motivo fizeste isso?
<[orca]> agora, formatar né?
<[orca]> precisavapassar a administração de um user pra outro oras
<GTK_Thi> gpasswd -a usuario sudo
<GTK_Thi> e coloca trisquel 5.5 quando formatar
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, fala mano
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Eaí
<Lambertini> beleuza?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Sim
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: e vc?
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, show de bola
<Lambertini> tb
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Ele ta aí se vc quiser dá uma olhadinha.
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, depois vou olhar com calma
<Lambertini> o que eu queria fazer era separalo por modulos
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: No meu tem o módulo do bot e o módulo do sandbox
<[orca]> aeu caí
<Lambertini> mas separado?
<Lambertini> tipo a phenny ?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: Mas como faço para vc ter ele?
<[orca]> alguém pode dá uma dica de restaurar o ubuntu?
<Lambertini> !font
<Lambertini> !fonte
<MiniBot> Lambertini: http://bpaste.net/show/27199
<Lambertini> :)
<Lambertini> assim
<GTK_Thi> mas quando eu digitava isso dava erro
<GTK_Thi> e oo módulo do sandbox?
<Lambertini> eu não sei o que é sandbox
<GTK_Thi> tipo
<GTK_Thi> umas coisas q bloqueia comandos agressivo ao sistema
<GTK_Thi> tipo esse
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print os.system('rm -r -f /')
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> SafeModule 'os' has no attribute 'system'
<GTK_Thi> ele bloqueia alguns comandos
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: você sabe fazer ele mudar de nick no irc? Eu não consegui.
<GTK_Thi> !nick botinho
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: MeuPrimeiroProtocoloIRC instance has no attribute 'nick'
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, ainda não parei pra fuçar
<Lambertini> sabe quem me ajudou a desenvolver esse bot?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: quem?
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<Lambertini> nosklo
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: legal
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: depois vou perguntar para o nosklo como faz para ele mudar de nick
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, da um look
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/system/
<Lambertini> User: twistd
<Lambertini> Pwds: python
<EduardeCalibal> Qual o aplicativo no gnome que abre aquela tela pedindo autenticação.  Por exemplo, quando se tem atualizações por fazer ou quando alguma alteração de uma impressora é alterada.  Aquela tela que pede a senha do root.
<EduardeCalibal> Usei um xkill naquilo e agora ela não aparece mais.  Hehehe.
<[orca]> me ajudem por favor
<[orca]> antes que eu caia!
<GTK_Thi> é o gksu
<GTK_Thi> gksu <programa>
<EduardeCalibal> É o que roda sozinho?
<[orca]> gtk_thi ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> Por que o que detonei não é o que se chama por linha de comando.  É o que abre sozinho.
<[orca]> que tu quiz dizer com restaurar pelo cd?
<GTK_Thi> quando tu digita gksu <comando> aparece aquela tela mas prefiro usar o terminal
<[orca]> legal, bem-vindo ao clube
<[orca]> detonei o sudoeras
<EduardeCalibal> Não...  O que quero dizer é aquele que digamos, abri o gerenciador do cups e habilitei uma impressora.  Ela abre uma tela pedindo a senha do root.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse é o que detonei.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não alterei pacotes, só dei um xkill nessa tela.
<GTK_Thi> faz um teste aí
<GTK_Thi> gksu gedit
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...
<EduardeCalibal> Aparece.
<[orca]> gtk_thi: cara, e tu me disse que da pra concertar pelo cd da mesmo?
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não me parece a mesma tela.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ei acabei de me lembrar pode ser que da cara
<[kernel]> qualé
<[kernel]> boa tarde ae
<[kernel]> o/
<[orca]> [kernel]: po cara, estraguei meu "sudoers" tem como concertar sem ta como root, duigo, restaurar o sistema?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: executa  ubuntu pelo cd e omo root copia o sudoers do ubuntu do cd para teu pc
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> aff mano
<[kernel]> voce mexeu em que
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> sudoers
<[orca]> ,etc/sudoers
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> entendeu né?
<[orca]> mas como eu copio o cd, gtk_thi?
<[orca]> gtk_thi: tipo, vou ter que fazer alguma operação como root?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tu tem q copiar o sudoers do cd do ubuntu para o teu pc
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> como eu vou fazer isso sem o modo root?
<[orca]> aaa
<[kernel]> voce usa o ubuntu [orca] ?
<[kernel]> deve ter o modo de recuperação
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: para isto você vai ter que dar boot pelo cd e tornar-se root e copiar apara tua máquina
<[orca]> uso...
<[kernel]> no seu grub
<[kernel]> pra pegar a senha do root
<[orca]> nao
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> tentei editar pra tornar um usuário root.
<[orca]> gtk_thi: sim, sim, mas como faz isso po
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: mas no root ele nao fala a nao ser q ele tenha um leitor de tela instalado no kernel
<[orca]> gtk_thi: cp /etc/sudoers aí q?
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, tem isso tambem né
<[kernel]> ele diz que é cego
<[kernel]> :/
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: o disco tem um número tu vai ter q da /media/<numero>/etc
<[orca]> sim, mas deste modo tem como?
<[orca]> eu posso pedir ajuda a uma pessoa que inchergue aqui.
<[orca]> e fazer pelo kernel.
<[orca]> nao da?
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> aff...
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> como eu vou fazer pra descobrir agora? po!
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: acho q tu vai ter q tenta do modo do kernel mas nao sei como se edita o sudoers
<[orca]> nem sei como eu vou fazer isso, esperar meu pai chegar, e orar pra q tudo der certo aa
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> entao me envia um sudoers pronto e so coloco no lugar oras
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tem como tu instalar o ssh no teu live cd?
<[orca]> claro que nao po
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: como meu amigo se pra copiar precisa de root
<[orca]> nao vai ter espaço
<GTK_Thi> a única forma é do live cd
<[orca]> em fim
<[orca]> vou tentar do teu jeito.
<GTK_Thi> ou aquela coisa q o ´[kernel~] disse
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> pelo kernel acho que é sem chances
<GTK_Thi> eu tinha um leitor de tela no kernel mas em fim buguei ele
<[orca]> que sortudo :/
<[orca]> bem cara
<[orca]> preciso copiar do livecd entao.
<[orca]> unico jeito
<[orca]> melhor ...
<[orca]> agora como eu descubro a numeração do meu "disco rígido"?
<GTK_Thi> ah, tem q montar ele
<[kernel]> sim
<GTK_Thi> se na o tiver ja montado
<[kernel]> no dmesg ele aparece
<[orca]> que eu saiba
<[kernel]> df -T pra ver as partiçoes montadas e seus tipos
<[orca]> indo em computador lá pelo ubuntu aparece os discos
<[orca]> torcer pra aparecer o disco do pc.
<GTK_Thi> mas orca
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tem 3 partições no disco tem que descobrir qual é a root
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> auiehaehiaheh
<[orca]> affffff
<[orca]> hoje vo ter trabalho
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ahaha
<[kernel]> hahaha
<[kernel]> vai mexer no que ta quieto
<[kernel]> olha no que dá
<[kernel]> :/
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: foi difícil eu descobrir o número da partição home por q meu linux `´quebrou'' e eu tive quer ecuperar os arquivos
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: da proxima vez pergunta aqui no irc quando for fazer alguma coisa deste tipo
<GTK_Thi> Ah, ele caiu
<[orca]> que droga
<LACabeza> boa tarde pessoal
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: da proxima vez pergunta aqui no irc quando for fazer coisas ``extremas''
<GTK_Thi> boa tarde
<LACabeza> alguém sabe como funciona o recurso nativo do ubuntu que monta automaticamente pendrives e hds?
<LACabeza> pq tipo, quando instalei o ubuntu aqui, tinha criado um usuário,
<GTK_Thi> eu acho q ele descobre o número do disco ou partição, cria uma pasta na /media e monta lá
<LACabeza> depois criei um novo user e apaguei o primeiro
<GTK_Thi> po hoje é o dia dos bugs
<LACabeza> mas o ubuntu continua montando um das partições desse HD externo para o UID 1000 (e não para meu usuário)
<LACabeza> meu usuário é UID 1001, mas o ubuntu monta para o 1000
<LACabeza> minha sorte é que ele monta com permissão 777, se não eu não conseguiria nem acessar
<GTK_Thi> tenta alterar o número dele pra ver se funciona
<LACabeza> que número?
<GTK_Thi> do usuário
<LACabeza> o meu UID de 1001 para 1000? tem como isso?
<LACabeza> nem sabia xD
<GTK_Thi> nao sei acho que tem
<GTK_Thi> nao me lembro
<GTK_Thi> vê nos usuários e grupos, acho q tem como alterar o número.
<LACabeza> o legal é que meu HD tem 2 partições (uma NTFS e outra ext4)
<LACabeza> quando eu plugo, o ubuntu monta sozinho no /media
<[orca]> que droogaaaaa
<GTK_Thi> eu exclui a NTFS!
<GTK_Thi> deixei só pro linux mesmo
<[orca]> como eu celeciono a opção no live cd "não instalar no pc e rodar do cd"
<GTK_Thi> do HD externo
<LACabeza> a partição NTFS ele monta para meu usuário mesmo, com permissão 700
<LACabeza> já a ext4 ele monta para o usuário antigo com 777
<GTK_Thi> Sabe o q eu acho?
<LACabeza> ?
<GTK_Thi> que tu nao devia ter removido aquele usuário, pois ele é o administrador do sistema e com todos os poderes.
<[orca]> po conmo eu faço cara
<LACabeza> isso pouco importa, pq eu dei permissões de adm para o novo
<GTK_Thi> digo, e que tem todos oso poderes
<[orca]> me ajuda gtk_thi!
<[orca]> aaaaaa
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> aaaa
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ja deu boot pelo live?
<[orca]> claroq nao
<[orca]> preciso de alguém pra ler a tela pra mim.
<GTK_Thi> bem, tenta diminuir ro número do usuário pras configurações ficarem corretas.
<LACabeza> cara, uma distro linux do porte do ubuntu não deve ter limitações como "não apague o primeiro usuário"... se tem, ele cairia no meu conceito
<[orca]> gtk_thi: mas explique como eu celeciono a opção não instalar no sistema do pc"
<LACabeza> xD
<LACabeza> vou procurar aqui sobre esse sistema
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: no meu o ubuntu inicia sozinho
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: inicia o live sozinho
<[orca]> aqui pergunta se quero instalar
<LACabeza> qual é o problema, orca?
<[orca]> e como faço isso? meu pai vai "sobreescrever tudo" e ja era tudo que tenho, aa
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: faz um backup para uma pen drive das coisas importantes
<[orca]> lacabeza: sabe, eu envenei segundo passos de um site, modificar o sudoers, danifiquei ele,
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> a
<LACabeza> e agora vc não consegue fazer o que?
<LACabeza> acessar o root?
<[orca]> exatamente
<[orca]> acho que nem desligar o pc da
<LACabeza> nem usar o su?
<GTK_Thi> Lacabeza: Eele nao colocou senha no root dele
<[orca]> su acho que da so nao sudo su
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ele vai pedir a senha do root
<[orca]> idaí?
<[orca]> acho que a senha minha é do user ...
<LACabeza> reseta as senhas via grub, oras
<[orca]> tipo pede senha quando eu digito sudo su, esta nao é a senha de root?
<LACabeza> ja tentou?
<GTK_Thi> a senha do root é diferente da senha do user, mas nao sei qual é a senha no ubuntu... no meu sistema nao veio com senha... tive que botar
<[orca]> nem tem com
<[orca]> como
<LACabeza> http://under-linux.org/wiki/Recuperar-senha-root-grub
<LACabeza> já cansei de perder senhas e ter que resetar xD
<[orca]> mas cara
<[orca]> como eu restauro o sistema?
<[orca]> tipo acho que daria se eu restaurasse o sistema
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tu poderia colocar a senha do root pelo grub...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: mas alguém vai ter que te ajudar
<[orca]> eu dei um ender aqui, do bpaste do erro, que tá ocorrendo no meu sudoers, acho que dava pra passar de novo aí né thiago?
<GTK_Thi> como eu colo no irc?
<[orca]> éh, e como acesso o kernel do pc?
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> eu nao travei, travei? :P
<GTK_Thi> nao
<[orca]> gtk_thi, lacabza: nao tem como restaurar? eu ia copiar o sudoers de um live-cd
<LACabeza> acho que pra colar, usa !paste
<GTK_Thi> ah ja sei o q vou fazer
<GTK_Thi> !bye
<[orca]> po tou preocupado
<[orca]> nao instalar mais nem um pacote
<[orca]> em fim ...
<[orca]> nemm desligar o pc se nao for como root
<[orca]> thiago: ajuda a mim, preciso de ti
<[orca]> nao quero formatar o pc, e instalar td de novo, deu um trabalho cançativo ter que da o upgrade
<GTK_Thi> se tu tivece colocado senha no root pelomenos
<[orca]> mas como eu faço
<GTK_Thi> !link
<[orca]> po!
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: http://bpaste.net/show/oHi2I9lZ296EfR7LxsvK/
<[orca]> como tu fez isso?
<[orca]> que droga
<[orca]> de eu podesse dá "su root"
<GTK_Thi> digita !link
<GTK_Thi> q aí ta o link do erro
<[orca]> aaa
<GTK_Thi> vai ter q ser pelo grub mesmo
<GTK_Thi> !bye
<[orca]> mas
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> que acontece se eu restaurar a senha de root, ok, mas tipo
<GTK_Thi> no grub alguem vai ter q te ajudar, mas tu entra direto como root e pode fazer tudo
<[orca]> nao tem como eu pegar um sudoers normal e corrigir com ele?
<[orca]> que eu faço entao po?
<GTK_Thi> tu vai ter q ir no grub no recovery mode como diz nas instruções e b otar um a senha no root
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> mais ele nao vai poder ouvir nada lá
<[kernel]> nesse tipo de modo
<GTK_Thi> depois podes voltar pro gnome e corrigir por la com a senha q tu colocou no root
<[kernel]> como ele vai conseguir fazer algo
<[orca]> gtk_thi como eu entro no grub? e como e pesso ajuda a meus pais ou a um vidente, que vai aparecer, que eu digito, em fim?
<[kernel]> vai ser dificil viu
<[kernel]> :/
<GTK_Thi> o grub é uma tela q da quando tu inicia no pc
<GTK_Thi> e pra alterar a senha tem q digitar passwd, digitar a senha duas vezes e verificar se ele alterou
<[kernel]> tem que ver tambem
<[kernel]> a opção pra se logar
<[kernel]> como root no modo de restauração
<[orca]> se o sistema já está estragado, nao adianta nada tentar, se eu consegui, beleza, mas se nao conseguir eu vou ter que formatar msm entao escolher entre formatar agora ou fomatar dps, formato dps se nao der certo :/
<[kernel]> mais o problema é voce chegar ate lá
<[kernel]> e nao ter ninguem pra te ajudar
<[kernel]> na hora de instalar o pacote
<[kernel]> porque voce nao vai estar aqui
<[kernel]> pra perguntar e tirar duvidas
<[kernel]> entede?
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: que pacote?
<[kernel]> entende?
<[kernel]> o que ele quer recuperar
<GTK_Thi> q eu saiba só precisa alterar a senha la e ir pro gnome e auterar pelo gnome
<EduardeCalibal> [orca], já restaurei sistemas inteiros com um cd de restauração.  Geralmente tenho que fazer isso quando ponho o gerenciamento de pacotes em colapso.
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, entao se for so a senha
<[kernel]> ja era
<[orca]> mas, eu iniciei o pc, tela de login que euf aço?
<[kernel]> fica facil
<GTK_Thi> nao e a tela q o orca fala é a tela q inicia o pc
<GTK_Thi> nao ea q diz bem vindo ao orca é a bem do inicio do pc
<GTK_Thi> q é a tela do grub
<[orca]> eu sei po
<[kernel]> como ele vai saber que é a tela do grub?
<[orca]> po!
<[orca]> as pessoas, colocam muitos obstáculos hoje em dia
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: na tela de login comum o orca fala e no grub n
<[kernel]> poisé
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, ja ia pergunta isso
<[kernel]> se o orca funcionava no grub
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> ficaria mais facil pra ele
<[kernel]> né
<[kernel]> sorte dele
<[kernel]> que tem essa opcao no ubuntu
<[kernel]> de restauração
<[kernel]> se fosse em outro
<[orca]> [kernel]: tu sabia que o gtk_thi não encherga tambémw e ele conseguiu ...
<[kernel]> tinha que formatar mesmo
<[kernel]> [orca], nao disse que voce nao vai conseguir
<[kernel]> só disse que era meio dificil sem o orca
<[kernel]> mais nao impossivel
<[kernel]> :P
<[orca]> ja fiz tanta coisa ...
<[orca]> e ainda por cima, ele usa trisquel1
<[kernel]> mais cara
<[kernel]> as vezes voce mexe no que estar parado
<[kernel]> so quiz dizer isso
<[kernel]> mais torço por voce
<[kernel]> :D
<LACabeza> ei pessoal, alguem conhece o "udevadm"
<GTK_Thi> no próprio gnome tem a opção de tornar usuário administrador
<LACabeza> sabe se com ele eu consigo alterar como o ubuntu monta meus hds externos e pendrives?
<[orca]> [kernel]: penssa aí, eu talvez deva formatar agora, ou tentar se der errado, vou ter que formatar do mesmo jeito, entao ao meu ver, nao custa tentar, nao vai 	queimar mesmo o pc :P
<[kernel]> queimar é
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> só queima se voce jogar alcool e acender o fosforo
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: queria tar aí na tua casa eu acho q ia conseguir com o chroot
<[kernel]> risada
<[orca]> [kernel]: teve dias que tive vontade :P
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> faça isso nao
<[orca]> bem até chegar meu pai, vou ter que suportar fazer tudo como usuário "comum"
<[kernel]> é um desperdicio
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> eu uso sempre o user comum aqui
<LACabeza> se quer queimar é só ligar o pc no 220 xD
<[kernel]> so uso root quando realmente precisa
<[kernel]> por isso que deu pau no seu ubuntu
<[kernel]> voce deve estar fazendo tudo como root
<GTK_Thi> ah, eu uso sudo apt-get sem nenhum problema.
<[orca]> mas em fim.
<[kernel]> sim
<[orca]> como eu faço o tal chroot?
<GTK_Thi> e uso o su tb sem nenhum problema
<[kernel]> só uso quando ele da permissao negada
<[kernel]> quando realmente so instala como root
<[kernel]> mais o resto
<[kernel]> faço tudo no user normal
<[kernel]> ate mesmo pro meu sistema nao ficar vulneravel
<[kernel]> isso é basico do basico do usuario linux
<GTK_Thi> ah, eu uso root as vezes...
<[kernel]> eu usava direto aqui
<[kernel]> no começo
<[kernel]> tava errado
<[kernel]> muito mesmo
<GTK_Thi> muito?
<[kernel]> qualquer coisa de errado que voce fazer como root
<GTK_Thi> ja logava  no terminal e sudo su
<[kernel]> seu sistema fica vuneravel
<[kernel]> com todas as permissoes do root
<[kernel]> o sudo ele só executa como root
<[kernel]> mais nao loga como root
<[kernel]> isso é a diferença
<[kernel]> por isso que é bem melhor usar o sudo
<[kernel]> do que mesmo se logar como root
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: tou falando, tu abria o terminal e ja dava sudo su?
<[kernel]> no su
<[kernel]> nao cra
<[kernel]> nao cara
<[kernel]> aqui no meu OS
<[kernel]> ele mau pedi o root
<[kernel]> instalo a maioria das coisas como usuario comum mesmo
<[kernel]> sem o sudo
<GTK_Thi> que distro tu usa?
<[kernel]> slackware13.37
<GTK_Thi> nunca vi instalar como usuário
<[kernel]> eu sempre instalo aqui
<GTK_Thi> pelomenos nas distros que testei
<[kernel]> ele só pedi quando ele vai instalar alguma lib no diretorio do root
<[orca]> [kernel]: sabe, ontem eu tava com problemas na minha conta e precisei editar o sudoers e usei como exemplo o "vivaolinux" so que nao sei qual era o problema que bugou o script de root quando eu editei ele.
<[kernel]> ae sim
<[kernel]> ele pedi pra usar o root
<[kernel]> [orca], sempre quando for editar algo como root
<[kernel]> deixe um terminal logado como root
<[kernel]> pra no caso de dar esses problemas
<[kernel]> voce puder consertar no terminal que deixou logado como root
<[kernel]> entendeu?
<[orca]> na verdade
<GTK_Thi> ah, e faz backup do sudoers caso tu faça uma das bobagens de editar o sudoers
<[kernel]> sim..
<[orca]> eu acho que deveria deixar a permição "777" 	que agora eu poderia ajeitar
<[kernel]> isso tambem vale
<[kernel]> fazer backup do arquivo
<[kernel]> antes de alterar alguma coisa nele
<[orca]> tabom ...
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> gtk_thi vai me explicar como faço o chroot ou nao?
<[kernel]> porque as vezes nesses foruns
<[kernel]> tem casos que nao funcionam normal
<[kernel]> mais tem outros que funcionam
<[orca]> tipo?
<[orca]> falem
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: o slackuare vem com gnome?
<[orca]> nao cara
<[orca]> gtk_thi: eu li q nao
<[orca]> gtk
<[orca]> gtk_thi: eu vi q.. o autor tirou o gnome de "circulação" do sistema ...
<GTK_Thi> tirou? pq?
<[orca]> n sei
<[orca]> sei que de 2006 pra ka ele tirou acho1
<[kernel]> GTK_Thi, nao cara
<[kernel]> vem nao
<[kernel]> vem com o kde,xfce,window maker,fluxbox
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> gtk_thi po,
<[orca]> gtk
<[orca]> gtk_thi: ajuda la
<[orca]> q coisa
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> vou ali
<LACabeza> desculpe, pessoal, eu perguntei mas precisei atender um cliente...
<LACabeza> ei pessoal, alguem conhece o "udevadm"
<LACabeza> ?
<LACabeza> sabe se com ele eu consigo alterar como o ubuntu monta meus hds externos e pendrives?
<dtcrshr> alguem sabe o atalho de teclado pro start menu do lightdm?
<[orca]> [kernel]: cara, qual era o comando mesmo para ver as partições no terminal?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> hora ta passando muito rapido1
<[orca]> [kernel]: da a ajuda aí.
<[kernel]> [orca], é df -T
<[kernel]> ver as partiçoes montadas e seus tipos
<[orca]> ei como deve aparecer a partição do meu hd?
<[orca]> tio /media/3/
<[kernel]> a minha é /dev/root
<[kernel]> mais a do ubuntu deve ser diferente
<[kernel]> olha o tamanho
<[orca]> tipocara
<[kernel]> voce nao sabe o tamanho da particao?
<[orca]> rodar o live cd como ia ficar mais ou menos?
<[kernel]> como assim?
<[kernel]> live cd é um sistema no cd
<[kernel]> creio eu
<[kernel]> que serve pra instalar tambem
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> so que tipo, rodar ele, e tentar copiar o sudoers dele para o hd, nao dá?
<[kernel]> da sim
<[kernel]> se ele reconhecer a particao
<[kernel]> do seu sistema
<[kernel]> da sim
<[kernel]> e se tiver o sudoers no cd
<[kernel]> isso eu nao sei te dizer :/
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> ia tentar restaurar
<[orca]> como faz?
<[orca]> quem sabe restaurar ubuntu aqui?
<[orca]> [kernel]: tu sabe?
<[kernel]> http://guevara2012.wordpress.com/2009/04/04/recuperando-o-sudoers-no-ubuntu/
<[kernel]> tenta isso pelo live cd
<[kernel]> boa sorte ;)
<[orca]> hummm
<[orca]> [kernel]: tu acha que dá jeito? da uma lida pra ver, por favor ...
<[kernel]> qual erro da no sudo ai seu
<[kernel]> tem que ver o erro tambem
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> o arquivo ta comrrompido
<kayo> o arquivo nao corrompe, ele deve estar com erros dentro dele
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]>  "sudo: /etc/sudoers.d/README is mode 0640, should be 0440
<[kernel]> >>> /etc/sudoers: /etc/sudoers.d/README near line 24 <<<
<[kernel]> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 24
<[kernel]> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting"
<[kernel]> aparece algum erro parecido com esse [orca]
<[kernel]> se for algum erro no arquivo do sudoers
<[kernel]> aquela pagina que eu te mandei
<[kernel]> acho que funciona
<[kernel]> "dentro do arquivo"
<[orca]> ei.
<[orca]> como eu entro no grub, [kernel]?
<[orca]> [kernel]: iniciou o sistema, a primeira tela que me apresenta é a tela de login, a do usuário que temq ue escolher que usuário que entrar e senha.
<[orca]> falem aí...
<[orca]> [kernel]: ...
<GTK_Thi> [kernel]: como abre o grub?
<GTK_Thi> alguém sabe como abre o grub?
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Eronides> não é shift+left?
<[orca]> como assim?
<[orca]> que pparte da inicialização do sistema?
<LACabeza> amigo orca, é antes da tela de usuário e senha
<LACabeza> você já ouviu falar em tela de boot?
<LACabeza> aquela que apertamos F2 para acessar?
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> mas ali nao é a "bios"
<LACabeza> sim, é a bios
<[orca]> lacabeza: dá pra tu me dá uma ajudinha? vou pedir ajuda a um "Olho amigo" pra fazer tudo aqui.
<[orca]> nao acredito, ali?
<[orca]> mas que tem haver ali com ubuntu? :P
<LACabeza> pera
<LACabeza> quando vc liga o pc, aparece a tela da bios, e na sequencia, deve haver uma tela que pergunta se vc quer acessar o ubuntu, o windows (se instalado) e etc
<LACabeza> sabe?
<[orca]> sim sei
<LACabeza> é ali
<[orca]> no meu aqui, ele arranca direto a tela de login do usuário
<[orca]> entao como eu faço?
<LACabeza> hmm,
<LACabeza> ai complica, tem como resolver, mas complica
<[orca]> como fazer?
<[orca]> aqui é só ubuntu.
<LACabeza> mesmo assim, deveria aparecer
<LACabeza> vamos reconfigurar o grub
<[orca]> aqui nao pede nada, aparece a primeira tela dps a do ubuntu e por último "tela de login"
<[orca]> ah, nao quero formatatr meu sistema1
<LACabeza> tem alguma coisa nele que não pode perder?
<[orca]> muitas
<LACabeza> e não, não vai precisar formatar
<[orca]> muitas mesmo
<[orca]> instalei muito pacote além de ter dado "upgrade" no sistema.
<LACabeza> vc consegue acessar o sistema via liveCD?
<[orca]> ta atualizado e seria meio, "estressante" formatar e instalar tudo de novo1
<[orca]> sim, acho que sim
<LACabeza> um resumo do que você pode fazer:
<LACabeza> acessar o sistema via liveCD
<[orca]> po, nao poder usar o sudo, é "deprimente" :P
<[orca]> isso que dá ser novato, agora nem sei direito como entra no grub ...
<LACabeza> a primeira coisa que sempre faço é definir a senha root, que fique a lição
<[orca]> sim ..
<LACabeza> e problemas só ocorrem com novatos, fique tranquilo, vc não é o primeiro nem será o último
<LACabeza> eu já sofri mt tb
<[orca]> pois é.
<LACabeza> entra via liveCD e segue esses passos: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona
<GTK_Thi> Lacabeza: po, eu tive qformatar meu linux duas vezes kk.
<LACabeza> basicamente, "sudo fdisk -l " é para listar os seus hds
<LACabeza> "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdaX /mnt " vai montar a sua partição principal em /mnt
<[orca]> eu ja fiz isso uma vez, e o linux nem tinha feito nada, hoje tenho muito pacote instalado, tudo configuradinho, e sei la como seria, se eu formatar ... instalo windows :P
<GTK_Thi> uma vez é q eu estraguei meu pc tentando logar como root no gnome
<LACabeza> e por último "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda " vai concertar o grub
<[orca]> ah,
<[orca]> cara
<LACabeza> eu já estraguei meu pc de todas as formas possíveis, desde apagar por engano todas as partições, como tentanto fuçar outras coisas
<[orca]> tava penssando
<[orca]> que acontece se eu pegar um live cd
<[orca]> colocar e simplesmente copiar o 'sudoers" para a partição do hd ?
<[orca]> lacabeza: pior que tou me desanimando
<LACabeza> no seu lugar eu ja teria desanimado a muito tempo...
<LACabeza> mas no meu lugar, eu resolveria isso em 10 min
<GTK_Thi> o q acontece se copiar o sudoers do cd?
<[orca]> lacabeza: tente me explicar rapidinho, se tem uma tecla expexpecífica para entraqr no grub, quando inicia o linux.
<GTK_Thi> estraga mais ainda?
<[orca]> po uma boa coisa do linux era se podesse restaurar.
<[orca]> voltar no tempo, por assim dizer
<LACabeza> tem, é você que tá com preguiça aew
<LACabeza> xd
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, não estraga exatamente
<[orca]> sabe como é, tenho que entender bem isso, para explicar a meu pai, que é digamos, nao entende nada do linux, e preciso da ajuda dele como "olho amigo" para ler a tela pra mim, e assim vo fazer tudo ...
<LACabeza> eu não sei como o sudoers do liveCD é
<LACabeza> mas se ele conseguisse acessar o sistema via liveCD, e adicionar uma linha no arquivo
<LACabeza> "usuario    ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL"
<LACabeza> resolveria o problema dele tb
<[orca]> mas, foin isso que eu fiz no bendito sudoers coloquei
<[orca]> leandro ALL=(ALL) ALL
<GTK_Thi> é assim
<GTK_Thi> leandro = ALL(ALL:ALL)
<GTK_Thi> a nao sei como se escreve
<[orca]> mas foiisso que bugou1
<[orca]> leandro all=(all) all
<GTK_Thi> claro
<LACabeza> tem muitas formas
<GTK_Thi> tu nao digitou o comando certo
<[orca]> serio, nao tem como eu restaurar o sistema?
<[orca]> e po,
<GTK_Thi> leandro = ALL (ALL:ALL)
<[orca]> o problema que eu editei com edivox so ?ode ser
<[orca]> foi isso na certa1
<GTK_Thi> nem com nano da acho
<GTK_Thi> LACabeza: qual é o comando certo no sudoers?
<[orca]> bem agora da pra me tentar indicar uma tecla "expecífica" q de jeito?
<GTK_Thi> bem a unica forma é o liveCD acho pq o GRUB ja ta bugado acho
<[orca]> lacabeza: em amigo, como faço para acessar? quando as telas vao passando nao tem uma tecla pra acessar o grub?
<[orca]> po mas livecd, nao sei como eu posso fazer...
<[orca]> ei gtk_thi quando eu conectar o terminal, no telnet do linux como eu faço para ler as msgs do livecd?
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> telnet
<[orca]> tem  como soletrar?
<LACabeza> orca, faz o seguinte
<[orca]> sim.
<LACabeza> reinicia o pc, acessa o livecd
<[orca]> sim ...
<LACabeza> acessa a internet
<LACabeza> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<[orca]> tenhoq que ter tudo em mente que vou acabar fazendo tudo só, porque meu pai, pirou so com o player do linux, :P
<LACabeza> o webirc do freenode e conversa com a gente xD
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: cara prefiro pidgin
<[orca]> hummm
<LACabeza> consegue fazer isso?
<[orca]> posso converçar enquanto eu tiver ferrando o sistema, legal
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: é mais ``interativo'' e ``acessível''
<LACabeza> é só acessar o google e digitar webirc freenode
<LACabeza> dae entra no canal e me chama
<GTK_Thi> meu linux ta quebrado tb
<[orca]> claro
<[orca]> uma vez eu estraguei meu orca digitando "sudo orca"
<[orca]> aaa
<GTK_Thi> eu quebrei ele desligando direto quando o som bugou aí tava fazendo uma atualização e quebrou noa inicia mais
<[orca]> lacabeza: mas me diga aí, so copiar o sudoers para o hd, reiniciar o sistema e bin, fazer de conta que "nada aconteceu"
<[orca]> po cara
<[orca]> pior que vou ter que reiniciar direto porque meu sudo ta bugado
<GTK_Thi> e era uma atualização do gnome e tudo
<LACabeza> não, vamos fazer outra coisa
<LACabeza> primeiro faz o que eu disse
<[orca]> que? me diga logo, que nao garato entrar via navegador aqui nao...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: entra por o pidgin
<[orca]> tipo, nao sei como meu orca vai "se comportar"
<[orca]> mas o ubntu, nao tem pidigin1
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, vc tinha perguntado, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<[orca]> pelo menos nao de "padrão"
<GTK_Thi> claro q tem
<[orca]> nao tem1
<GTK_Thi> sóna ta nos atalhos do gnome acho no menu
<[orca]> mas em fim
<LACabeza> o que é orca, pra inicio de conversa?
<GTK_Thi> será q da pra consertar o meu linux?
<LACabeza> tipo xchat?
<[orca]> lacabeza: me diga logo como eu vou fazer, acho melhor eu decorar tudo ...
<GTK_Thi> ele diz connecting to network e depois para
<[orca]> orca, leitor de telas para deficientes visuais
<[orca]> é isso.
<[orca]> todo sistema GNU/Linux tem uma distro dele configurada acho1
<[orca]> ou seja, nao enchergo "muito bem"
<GTK_Thi> nao devia ter atualizado meu linux.
<[orca]> entao1.
<LACabeza> você é cego?
<[orca]> mais ou menos
<LACabeza> enfim, conforme o site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<LACabeza> vamos resolver o seu problema
<[orca]> mas cara
<[orca]> nao tem como eu fazer isso não?
<[orca]> copiar para a particao do hd e pronto
<[orca]> hmhmhm
<[orca]> tem ou nao tem?
<LACabeza> não
<LACabeza> ter tem, mas não resolve
<LACabeza> eu imagino que não resolverá
<[orca]> affff
<LACabeza> pq provavelmente o sudoers do liveCD é diferente do default do ubuntu
<[orca]> mas tipo
<LACabeza> http://pastebin.com/7G00JY61
<[orca]> o que está no livecd é exatamente deste sistema
<[orca]> tipo, eu comprei uma distro, ubuntu
<LACabeza> você vai:
<[orca]> nao mecho tao cedo no "sudoers"
<LACabeza> ligar o liveCD
<[orca]> pretendo sim
<[orca]> e como os dois sudoers sao compativeis penssava em copar.
<[orca]> um pra outro
<LACabeza> montar sua partição principal no /mnt
<[orca]> qual o comando?
<[orca]> me dê logo que vou decorar tudo.
<[orca]> fale ...
<LACabeza> ai é que está, o comando varia, pode ser
<LACabeza> mount /dev/hdax /mnt/hdhot
<[orca]> vou copiar o sudoers do livecd para a pasta etc e pronto
<LACabeza> pode ser mount /dev/sdba /mnt/hdhot
<GTK_Thi> acho q é /dev/sda
<GTK_Thi> pelomenos o hd do windows é assim, e o hd esterno é /dev/sdb
<LACabeza> pode ser qq coisa, por isso eu queria que vc entrasse no liveCD e depois no webirc, para nós acompanharmos
<LACabeza> sim, a maioria é /dev/sda
<[orca]> qual o ender daqui?
<LACabeza> #ubuntu-br
<GTK_Thi> irc.gnu.org canal ubuntu-br
<[orca]> pelo proprio navegador?
<GTK_Thi> pelomenos eu conecto por irc.gnu.org
<[orca]> lacabeza: um comndo para entrar noc chat.
<[orca]> po, tou preocupado.
<LACabeza> cara, eu to a meia hora falando pra vc iniciar logo o liveCD, mas vc ta ai resmungando... blablabla
<LACabeza> para de ficar com medo e acessa logo lá
<[orca]> hmmmmm
<GTK_Thi> e o meu problema, que eu desliguei fazendo atualização pq o som bugou
<[orca]> tou esperando chegar gente aqui pra rodar o livecd, nao posso fazer sem enchergar né?
<[orca]> vou fazer assim
<[orca]> tentar entrar no grub aqui
<[orca]> se não der certo
<[orca]> eu vou fazer isso
<[orca]> tentar pelo livecd, ok?
<LACabeza> sim
<[orca]> porque ainda tenho esperanças de entrar pelo "grub"
<GTK_Thi> acho q a segunda opção primeiro é mais segura
<LACabeza> sem enxergar também será dificil mexer no grub... '-'
<GTK_Thi> LACabeza: o meu linux nao inicia mais, desliguei ele direto fazendo atualização
<[orca]> nao, ainda acho a primeira opção melhor, conheço o comando, a linha que introduzi no arquivo, e so eu aparar toda linha dom "del" e da control o para salvar o nano e control x e pronto1
<GTK_Thi> bem eu só dou control x no nano
<[orca]> reiniciar e caso encerrado.
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, isso só é um problema se você conseguir ter a proeza de desligar durante a atualização do kernel/core da distro
<GTK_Thi> aí ele pergunta se eu quero salvar
<GTK_Thi> aí eu dou s e dou enter
<[orca]> melhor eu da control o e dps xontrol x
<LACabeza> orca, durante a inicialização, fica apertando 'E'
<[orca]> lacabeza, vou pedir ajuda a alguem aqui e fazer rapidinho.
<LACabeza> quem sabe dê certo
<LACabeza> tem que ser rapido mesmo, pq logo mais eu vou pra facul
<[orca]> que o e faz?
<GTK_Thi> mas o som bugou
<[orca]> ele inicializa a tela do grub?
<GTK_Thi> acho q era o kernel q tava atualizando
<LACabeza> acessa a opção do grub que eu estou te falando
<GTK_Thi> pq quando eu dei chroot ele disse q tava configurando o kernel
<LACabeza> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-a-senha-de-root-pelo-Grub
<LACabeza> veja o link que colei ai, [orca]
<GTK_Thi> entrei pelo live cd e dei chroot e dei dpkg --configure -a
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> mas tipo
<[orca]> nao é só chegar lá e digitar passwd e mudar?
<LACabeza> não xD
<LACabeza> tem 1 passo antes
<LACabeza> você vai editar uma linha, colocando "root=/bin/bash" no final dela
<LACabeza> e ai sim, o passwd
<GTK_Thi> LACabeza: e agora, o q eu faço? eu tinha entrado no live cd e dado dpkg --configure -a e deu /dev/null: permissão negada
<LACabeza> porem, você não vai ter o orca para te ajudar nesse momento
<LACabeza> por isso acho melhor você esperar alguem para te ajudar
<GTK_Thi> quando eu dei chroot pra tentar resolver as coisas
<[orca]> ei cara
<[orca]> tipo
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, quando vc acessar o liveCD, você precisa usar o su ou sudo, mesmo para fazer essas coisas
<[orca]> lacabeza: entrei no grub, celecionei modo de restauração, que vai ser me apresentado?
<GTK_Thi> eu entrei no chroot como root
<GTK_Thi> e depois dei dpkg --configure -a no meu hd com o linux, ele disse q tava configurando umas coisa do kernel e disse /dev/null: permissão negada
<LACabeza> [orca] não, não será uma tela de restauração, será uma tela de edição, onde você deveria seguir oque está no site que eu colei
<[orca]> humm
<[orca]> quando entrar no grub, posso digitar os comandos então?
<[orca]> perdi o link, tela aqu limpou ele.
<LACabeza> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Recuperando-a-senha-de-root-pelo-Grub
<LACabeza> cara, com todo respeito, mas... não tem nenhum amigo, familiar, ai pra te ajudar não?
<LACabeza> pq ai resolve facil
<GTK_Thi> Eu disse q era melhor pelo livecd, pois aí o orca lê
<LACabeza> pq se você não tiver alguma ajuda, será bem dificil, eu imagino
<[orca]> inezlimente todos estão "ocupados  no momento" para ajudar-me, sabe como é.
<GTK_Thi> então, da um try no live cd primeiro
<LACabeza> sim, vai pelo liveCD então
<GTK_Thi> e na tela de login, digita ubuntu, da enter, espera um poco e da enter de novo pra logar
<GTK_Thi> quando o orca estiver sendo configurado
<[orca]> poxa
<[orca]> lacabeza: porfavor me diga o ender daqui via navegador
<[orca]> char.freenod.org?
<[orca]> fchat dg
<LACabeza> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<LACabeza> cara, o que você não souber, você pode procurar no google tb, bl?
<rubia> Boa Tarde
<[orca]> boa
<rubia> Alguem pra ajudar uma dama necessitada??? =~~~~
<rubia> Logar no X com um usuario NIS e home NFS não tá rolando.
<rubia> um usuario local roda beleza e pela linha de comando todo mundo se autentica
<rubia> mas no X o usuario nao loga. Faz que vai mas ai volta pra tela de login
<[orca]> bah
<LACabeza> shi, dama necessitada, eu não manjo muito disso não, mas posso tentar
<LACabeza> quando você tenta, retorna algum erro?
<rubia> ja vai na terceira maquina aqui do lab que rola o mesmo erro... e outras versoes do ubuntu tb foram a mesma coisa
<rubia> nao retorna nada... faz que vai e volta pro login
<LACabeza> bem, eu nem sei o que é NIS, então complica pra mim
<[orca]> nao faço ideia :X
<rubia> =////
<galvao> boa tarde
<[orca]> boa
<GTK_Thi> boa.
<galvao> o ubuntu 12.04 parece que ta pesado
<galvao> e pq e teste ou ta pesado mesmo?
<GTK_Thi> nao gostei do ubuntu 12.04
<GTK_Thi> digo ubuntu
<kayo> rubia, o q pode estar rolando
<galvao> parece que ficoou muito pesado
<kayo> é q esse usuario nao pode ser um usuario para ser logado
<rubia> eu uso o usuario na minha maquina e funfa
<GTK_Thi> nao roda nada com o orca no 12.04
<rubia> nao funfa nessas outras
<GTK_Thi> até o painel está inacessível
<kayo> isso acontece quando ele nao tem um diretorio home setado
<kayo> por exemplo
<kayo> da uma olhada no arquivo /etc/passwd na linha que vc ve NIS e NFS
<galvao> trava muito
<kayo> veja como esta e compara com as linhas de usuarios q vc conhece
<galvao> espero que no final corrija
<rubia> nao... a unica entrada do nis no passwd é o +:::::
<rubia> temos um servidor
<galvao> GTK_Thi, ate hoje nao me acostumei com o unity
<GTK_Thi> galvao: É ele que está tornando as coisas difíceis
<kayo> entao esses dois usuarios nao sao usuarios para serem logados diretamente
<galvao> tambem acho
<kayo> são de uso do nfs para coisas alheias
<EduardeCalibal> Problema mega estranho aqui...  Adicionei uma impressora HP Deskjet 720C e removi do cups.  Quando fui adicionar novamente ele não detecta mais.
<EduardeCalibal> Ela é paralela.
<kayo> seja la o que for que vc esteja enfrentando, nao é logando como nis ou nfs que vai resolver
<LACabeza> galvao, aqui o 12.04 ficou 2x mais rapido
<EduardeCalibal> É uma impressora antiga também...  Ela pode ter queimado com o uso, cheguei a imprimir uma página de teste.
<galvao> GTK_Thi, vc tem gnome facil de trabaçhar eles inventam o unity e ainda fica forcando os usuarios a usar.
<galvao> lAcabeza, em relacao a que versao?
<GTK_Thi> galvao: sou dv, e o unity nao ta servindo
<GTK_Thi> galvao: prefiro ubuntu 11.04
<EduardeCalibal> No ubuntu não tem o modo clássico para usar o gnome 3 como se fosse a versão anterior?
<LACabeza> em relação ao 11.10
<[orca]> gaovao: tu conhece o orca?
<galvao> tem a versao classica, mais as barras ficam sem poder modificar ou esconder
<Lambertini> cara é muito estranho
<Lambertini> [orca], diz : você me conhece?
<galvao> [orca], nao
<[orca]> obs, galvao:P
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é, uso o clássico aqui e esta tudo meia boca...  Mas funciona parecido com o antigo.
<EduardeCalibal> No Debian, claro.
<galvao> tambem uso eduardo
<galvao> mais como minha tela e pequena seria bom poder usar as barras auto ocultaveis
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se tem como configurar no braço...  Talvez tenha, talvez não.
<galvao> ja procurei aqui mais nao achei como
<EduardeCalibal> Eles também não querem que ninguém use o clássico esse...  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Qual foi o que o Linus adotou?
<galvao> o o grande problema Eduardecalibal
<EduardeCalibal> Imagino que ele escolheu algo parecido com o antigo gnome.
<GTK_Thi> prefiro o gnome do q esta porcaria de unity
<[orca]> vou reiniciar ja.
<galvao> como estava no 10.04 e 10.10 era a melhor forma
<GTK_Thi> deixaram só uma parte do gnome e colocaram o resto de unity
<galvao> tava tentando fazer a galera aqui em casa usar o ubuntu mais complicou
<galvao> o pessoal reclamou que o unity e muito confuso
<galvao> coloquei o classico
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, unity não está mais uma porcaria
<galvao> mais pelo que ouvi nao vai durar muito
<galvao> Unity tinha que ter um istema a lacarte
<LACabeza> galvao, tudo que é novo é confuso... a galera acomoda com o esquemão classico e não gostam de mudanças, por isso reclamam
<galvao> LACabeza, mais desde o 11.04 que o unity ta ai
<LACabeza> ate poderia ter, mas o cd de instalação não seria mais cd e sim dvd
<galvao> eu ainda nao me acostumei
<galvao> ja tentei muito
<LACabeza> bem, eu gostei muito do unity, muito mais que gnome... e apoio o ubuntu por essas mudanças...
<galvao> pode ate ser mais bonito
<galvao> mais nao e tao funcional
<Lambertini> o negocio é usar só o tty
<GTK_Thi> unity é inacessível
<Lambertini> e pronto
<LACabeza> como não? vc aperta a tecla windows, digita a primeira letra do que vc quer e o programa já aparece la
<GTK_Thi> rodem o orca e acessem o painel do ubuntu pra vcs verem...
<galvao> LACabeza, a barra do unity poderia ser diminuida mais que os 32
<galvao> autoocultar
<LACabeza> vc fala de qual versão?
<galvao> continuar o lacarte
<galvao> 12.0p4
<galvao> 12.04
<galvao> fica fixa
<LACabeza> nops
<LACabeza> eu to usando o 12.04 aqui e a barra está muito bem oculta aqui
<galvao> coloco ela pra esconder quando fcho o configurador ela fica fxai
<galvao> vou usar o unity mais um pouco pra ver
<LACabeza> vai em configurações -> aparencia -> acessa a aba "comportamento" e deixa a opção "ocultar automaticamente o lançador" como ON
<galvao> gosto mujito do ubuntu e so uso o windows quando nao tem jeito
<galvao> ja fiz isso
<galvao> mais quando fecha ela volta a ficar fixa
<GTK_Thi> prefiro o gnome 2.32
<galvao> outra coisa era vc poder colocar a barra do unity em qualquer posicao. superior, lateral, inferior
<LACabeza> isso ai vai ser feito com o tempo
<galvao> eu preferiria ela do lado direito
<galvao> uma das coisas boas do ubuntu era isso de vc adaptar o desktop a vc
<LACabeza> o unity começou a ser desenvolvido em 2010
<LACabeza> não tem como ele ter a mesma maturidade que o gnome com apenas 2 anos de vida
<galvao> LACabeza, isso, era pra ir implantando aos poucos
<galvao> e nao descartar o classico
<LACabeza> ai é uma questão de filosofia...
<GTK_Thi> baixei o ubuntu 12.04 beta esses dias e nao gostei muito...
<LACabeza> com o tempo, eu garanto que vão haver opções que permitam ter gnome-unity
<galvao> eu so achei ele pesado, mais iso pode ser que seja corrigido ate o final
<LACabeza> mas por enquanto ainda não...
<GTK_Thi> o menu ele nao lia nao me lembro, o painel tb, só o desktop e o terminal q eu usei q ele lia.
<galvao> espero que sim LACabeza
<galvao> e creio que sim
<LACabeza> agora se por isso eles nem sequer começassem a implantar, não começaria nunca
<galvao> pq senao vai perder espaco
<GTK_Thi> falava: "uniti 3d shell inaccessible"
<GTK_Thi> Tomara q resolvam isso até a LTS ser lançada
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, o unity é novo, dificilmente o pessoal do orca ja fizeram todos os ajustes de compatibilidade
<LACabeza> e nesse caso, não é culpa do ubuntu se os programas terceiros não funcionam legal...
<LACabeza> cabe a esses programas se adaptarem
<LACabeza> mas isso leva tempo, então tem que esperar
<GTK_Thi> mas os programadores do unity deviam desenvolver um leitor de tela apenas temporário até os outros programas se adaptar
<galvao> a questao do tamanho do cd poderia ser dixada a criterio de quem, baixa
<LACabeza> a sim, e um legendador para pessoas surdas e um auditor para pessoas que não conseguem digitar...
<LACabeza> já imaginou?
<EduardeCalibal> Para mim o gnome é bom por que faz o que quero e me deixa com minha mega ultra poluída área de trabalho.  :D
<LACabeza> é meio dificil a equipe desenvolvedora atender a todos os usuarios...
<Lambertini> e o rio de janeiro?
<Lambertini> continua lindo?
<GTK_Thi> Mas devia pelomenos ter o gnome 3 como desktop padrão quem quizece colocava o unity
<galvao> vc ter um um padrao de 700mb e com opcao de acrescentar mais coisas marcanod um x em uma lista abaixo
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, equipe que coordena o ubuntu pensamos diferente de você, e ai, quem está certo?
<LACabeza> no caso, eles decidiram pelo unity, é dificil agradar todo mundo... então... quem não gostou tem que ter o trabalho extra de instalar o gnome, kde ou o que for
<galvao> nao gosto do Kde
<galvao> prefiro o unity em relacoa ao KDE
<Ursinha> GTK_Thi, os "programadores do unity" não tem tempo nem de resolver os bugs criticos do unity direito...
<Ursinha> e os Gnomes e KDE estão nos repositorios, é só instalar...
<LACabeza> exato... discutir sobre qual deveria ser escolhido só funciona se você estiver entre os que escolhem...
<Ursinha> e tem outra coisa também, se não reportar os bugs que vc acha, a equipe não vai adivinhar o problema...
<galvao> Ursinha, sei disso e trabalho com o gnome classic, mais algumas coisa foram tiradas como vc ocultar os paineis
<LACabeza> se não esta, não adiantar reclamar
<Ursinha> galvao, mas as alterações do gnome classic não são feitas pela equipe do gnome?
<galvao> antes podia ocultar as barras e agora nao mais
<LACabeza> Ei, alguem ai já mexeu com o udevadm ou nos arquivos udev.rules ?
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, a única vez que toquei nesses negócios nada deu certo...  :-/
<LACabeza> pois eh, eu imagino que se eu fuçar tb não dará, por isso to procurando alguma ajuda externa
<LACabeza> meu ubuntu ta com um "bug" estranho
<LACabeza> digo bug entre aspas pq não é exatamente um bug
<LACabeza> quando instalei o 12.04 aqui (apos formatar o pc), eu tinha criado um usuario (UID 1000)
<LACabeza> depois, criei um novo usuario (UID 1001) e apaguei o anterior
<LACabeza> até ai, sem problemas
<LACabeza> mas acontece que eu tenho um HD externo, com duas partições, que ao pluga-lo, ele monta automaticamente
<LACabeza> porem, uma partição ele monta para meu usuario atual, uid 1001, e a outra partição ele monta para o usuario 1000
<LACabeza> usuario e grupo 1000
<LACabeza> como ele monta com permição 777, eu consigo acessar sem problema...
<noobob> olá. meu netbook não tem CD-ROM, como faço pra instalar o ubuntu:
<LACabeza> mas tava curioso pra saber se eu fuçar na rules, se consertaria
<LACabeza> tem uma pendrive, noobob?
<noobob> sim
<LACabeza> instala por ela
<GTK_Thi> noobob: usa o unetbootin om uma pen drive
<LACabeza> a pendrive tem mais de 4gb?
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, queria que as partições fossem montadas para um usuário apenas?
<GTK_Thi> noobob: aí usa ela como live cd
<noobob> sim
<noobob> como fazer isso:
<GTK_Thi> LACabeza: instalei na minha de 2 gigas e deu certo
<LACabeza> usa o "criador de disco de inicilização" que vem no ubuntu
<galvao> lembrar pra alterar no setup para inicializar pelo usb
<noobob> então quando eu for instalar ele vai me dar essa opção:
<noobob> desculpa
<noobob> não entendi
<galvao> vc liga e tecla f2
<galvao> abre a tela azul
<noobob> ah sim
<LACabeza> antes disso
<noobob> ok
<LACabeza> pega a pendrive, pluga no pc, abre o "criador de disco de instalação"
<noobob> aonde está isso:
<LACabeza> seleciona a iso e grave na pendrive
<noobob> "criador de disco de instalação"
<LACabeza> a vei, procura aew pow
<galvao> isso
<LACabeza> vc usa windows ou linix?
<noobob> windows
<noobob> quero passar pra linux
<GTK_Thi> noobob: que sistema vc usa/
<noobob> agora
<LACabeza> então entra no site do ubuntu
<LACabeza> ou melhor, no google
<LACabeza> digita "instalar ubuntu via pendrive"
<GTK_Thi> noobob: no cd  do ubuntu tem o usb-creator.exe que é ocriador de disco de inicialização.
<noobob> ah
<LACabeza> vai ter vários tutoriais e vídeos para te ensinar
<noobob> ok!
<noobob> então é só eu abrir com um emulador
<noobob> pra acessar esse arquivo
<GTK_Thi> aí tu pode gravar por aquele arquivo
<GTK_Thi> mas, quero perguntar uma coisa: tem como mudar a língua do linux pelo terminal?
<noobob> ok
<noobob> obrigado
<noobob> acho que agora sei o que tenho que fazer
<LACabeza> EduardeCalibal, mais ou menos
<LACabeza> primeiramente eu queria aprender como o ubuntu define se vai montar para A ou para B
<LACabeza> depois eu arrumaria para ele montar para o usuário corrente, não para usuários deletados... xD
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<LACabeza> mas tudo que acho na internet é sobre como alterar o fstab
<LACabeza> GTK_Thi, se não te responderem, é pq ninguem sabe
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: como faço para te enviar as minhas modificações do bot? por e-mail?
<Lambertini> sabe usar o git ?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: O GIT nunca tentei, só o mercurial e bazaar
<Lambertini> guenta ai
<GTK_Thi> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://bpaste.net/show/27213
<GTK_Thi> ah, ele mudou o link
<Lambertini> tah funcionando legalzinho ?
<GTK_Thi> !aprenda gnome um ambiente de trabalho para o Linux
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<GTK_Thi> como faz mesmo?
<LACabeza> auehuaehuaehaeuhae
<GTK_Thi> !aprenda gnome > um ambiente de trabalho para linux
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<Lambertini> isso
<GTK_Thi> aprendi! kkk.
<LACabeza> também quero
<Lambertini> seguinte
<Lambertini> deixa os modulos do meu bot
<Lambertini> e adiciona o seu
<LACabeza> !aprenda dinheiro > ganhar
<Drupliconzinho> LACabeza, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<GTK_Thi> !diga gnome
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, gnome é um ambiente de trabalho para linux
<Lambertini> vou fazer o git aqui e já te mando
<GTK_Thi> vou mudar o símbolo do meu bot para #
<EduardeCalibal> LACabeza, isso que falou de montar para o cara A ou B fica no fstab pelo que sei, opção users, ela especifica que o usuário atual vai montar tal partição.
<EduardeCalibal> Agora não sei dizer por que no seu caso ele monta uma partição para outro usuário.
<EduardeCalibal> Talvez lá esteja escrito que deve ser assim.
<GTK_Thi> #ajuda
<GTK_Thi> #divine 123?
<LACabeza> então, no meu fstab só tem linhas para meus HDs internos, elas estão ok
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, vc roda ele pelo python MiniBot.py ?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<LACabeza> queria saber para o HD externo, que está com esse treco estranho
<LACabeza> mas não acho nada na net sobre isso
<Lambertini> um, quando fecha a shell ele fecha
<GTK_Thi> !bye
<GTK_Thi> pronto buguei ele droga
<GTK_Thi> mas ja conserto
<LACabeza> eu esperava que o comando "dpkg-query -L udev | grep rules" me retornasse alguma dica útil
<LACabeza> mas nem isso
<GTK_Thi> !code import random;print random.randint(0,4)
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: 2
<LACabeza> bem, deu a hora
<LACabeza> vou nessa, flws
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, link, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda diga
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, diga -- Repete o que foi aprendido. Sintaxe: diga [termo]
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: diga -- Repete o que foi aprendido. Sintaxe: diga [termo]
<GTK_Thi> !google unity desktop
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://www.howtoforge.com/introduction-to-the-ubuntu-unity-desktop
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unity_(user_interface)
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<galvao> qual o canal para se enviar sugestoes para o ubuntu?
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> Não que eu me apegue a detalhes, mas bem que alguém poderia mudar o tópico para "Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 2 no ar..." fica um pouco estranho do jeito que está.
<Monarquista> pelo contra L88os
<Monarquista> o cabeçalho diz respeito somente ao Ubuntu vigente no momento e o que saiu foi o 11.10 e não o 12.04 que tá pra sair, entendeu...?!
<L88os> mas o 12.04 beta 2 já saiu também.
<Monarquista> não é o final é por acaso?!
<Monarquista> o titulo só diz respeito ao laçamento, quando ele sair assumirá o posto!
<L88os> acho que você não entendeu o quis dizer.
<L88os> está escrito: "Precise Pangolin 12.04 Beta 1 no ar! Ajudem a testar!..."
<L88os> apenas falei para atualizar para Beta 2.
<Monarquista> L88os, perfeito, se assim foi o que quiz dizer você tem toda a razão! :D
<Monarquista> quis
<L88os> :)
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> lacabeça está aí?
<[orca]> que droga
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> preciso copiar como vocês já devem saber o sudoers da pasta de um live cd para o hd, eu vi que dá, mas é só copiar ou tem que mudar algo, tipo permições ou algo assim?
<[orca]> so isso, queria saber isso...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: podes me dizer o q está bugando?
<[orca]> então, era isso
<[orca]> fui
<juniormach> Ola pessoal, boa noite...
<juniormach> meu evince não tá exibindo caracteres especiais, alguém tem alguma ideia do que possa ser o problema ?
<juniormach> tipo o simbolo de somatório...
<juniormach> alguem ai ?
<[orca]> [kernel]: oi
<[orca]> [kernel]: cara, preciso de ti, pelo amor de Deus me explica como eu entro no grub. nao consigo
<[orca]> [kernel]: deixa de lado a pocibilidade de eu precisar da visao so fala como fazer
<juniormach> como entrar no grub ? o grub fica em /boot/grub
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> juniormach: seguinte, preciso inicializar ele, como root, ao iniciar o computador, para corrigir um problema.
<[orca]> droga
<[orca]> "o programa grub não está instalado"
<[orca]> que droga
<juniormach> tu precisa de entrar em modo grafico ?
<juniormach> calma home não fica xingando aqui meuu... kk
<[kernel]> [orca], cara ele é a segunda tela de boot
<juniormach> pq pode dar um ctrl + alt + f2, em modo texto logar como root
<[kernel]> primeiro vem a tela da bios
<[kernel]> juniormach, ouxe ele ta querendo recuperar a senha do root
<[kernel]> [orca], ainda ta com problemas com o sudoers?
<[orca]> ainda estou sim
<juniormach> caramba, não sei mais como faz isso depois que esconderam o arquivo shadow...
<[orca]> entei restaurar com live cd
<[orca]> mas ...
<juniormach> antes eu botava com uma livecd e ia lá e editava o  arquivo shadow
<[orca]> quero entrar em algo que entre direto com modo root e editar o sudoers
<[kernel]> [orca], só daquele jeito mesmo
<[kernel]> no grub tem a opçao modo de restauração
<juniormach> mas onde tá agora o arquivo shadow ?
<juniormach> não sei mais onde ele fica
<[kernel]> no /etc/shadow
<xdecow> alguem sabe se da pra por antilising nas bordas arredondadas das janelas?
<[kernel]> sempre que alterar algo no shadow
<[kernel]> tem que alterar no passwd tambem
<juniormach> no meu oneiric não tem mais o shadow
<juniormach> tentei agora abrir...
<[kernel]> find / -name shadow
<[kernel]> ele deve aparecer
<[kernel]> deve estar oculto
<juniormach> hummm pior...
<juniormach> eim kernel vé se tu me ajuda também... kkk
<juniormach> cara meu evince não exibe mais caracteres especiais
<[kernel]> ls -a
<juniormach> tipo o simbolo de somatório
<[kernel]> pra ver os arquivos e diretorios ocultos
<juniormach> sim sim já achei ele... =)
<[kernel]> :P
<juniormach> mas do evince ai oq vc acha q é ?
<[kernel]> nao sei nem o que é evince
<[kernel]> :/
<juniormach> o visualizador de documentos do ubuntu
<[orca]> desculpa, mas eu caí
<[orca]> podem me dizer de novo?
<[orca]> aqui, [kernel]: nao aparece nem uma tela de grub nao
<[kernel]> aparece cara
<[kernel]> deve pássar rapido
<[kernel]> voce tem que apertar SHIFT
<[orca]> mas como eu faço para pegar ela?
<[kernel]> pra aparecer
<[orca]> tem alguma tecla que "puxa" ela?
<[kernel]> como assim mano
<[kernel]> depois da tela do boot da BIOS
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[kernel]> vem a tela do GRUB
<[kernel]> antes
<[kernel]> voce segura o SHIFT
<[kernel]> pra aparecer a tela do grub
<juniormach> sim quando ligar o pc segura shift que "puxa" grub
<[kernel]> que ela passa rapido
<[kernel]> as vezes nao da pra ve-la
<[kernel]> ae voce tem que por modo de restauração
<[kernel]> e se eu nao me engano
<[kernel]> é a ultima opção
<[kernel]> pra se logar como root
<[orca]> [kerne]: eu posso me logar como root lá e restaurar o arquivo manualmente?
<[kernel]> ae voce se loga como root sem precisar da senha do root
<[kernel]> sim..
<[kernel]> só que lá nao funciona o orca
<[kernel]> voce tem que ter ajuda ai
<[orca]> sim, eu ja tenho
<[kernel]> é tudo modo texto
<[orca]> sim, otimo
<[orca]> agora
<[orca]> quando eu clicar em modo de restauração vai abrir um shell, corrreto?
<[orca]> correto.
<[orca]> [kernel]: em?
<[kernel]> sim
<[orca]> [kernel]: vai abrir um shell ou nao?
<[orca]> otimo
<[kernel]> correto ele vai carregar o modo
<[kernel]> ae vai aparecer uma tela
<[kernel]> com varias opções
<[kernel]> acho que se logar como root é a ultima
<[orca]> sim.
<[kernel]> pelo menos no ubuntu 11.10 era assim
<[kernel]> no inicio tive problemas no shadow
<[orca]> aí eu posso abrir o nano, apagar a linha que eu errei, salvar com control o e fechar control x e pronto12
<[kernel]> esse modo de restauração foi que me salvou
<[kernel]> [orca], sim
<[kernel]> é como se fosse um terminal
<[kernel]> mais voce vai ter quie montar o CD
<[orca]> ok, ok
<[orca]> como "monyat o vf"
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> montar um cd
<[orca]> coo assim?
<[kernel]> digita primeiro df -T
<[orca]> nao posso reiniciar e taus?
<[kernel]> se aparecer algo como cdrom
<[kernel]> ja estar montado
<[kernel]> geralmente ele monta sozinho
<[kernel]> no ubuntu
<[kernel]> so nao sei se ele monta nesse modo
<[kernel]> mais qualquer coisa
<[kernel]> mkdir /mnt/cdrom
<[kernel]> pra criar o diretorio
<[orca]> e vai montar?
<[kernel]> e mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<[kernel]> esse que monta
<[kernel]> no caso o cd esta no diretorio /mnt/cdrom
<[kernel]> ja era
<[kernel]> só copiar as coisas
<[kernel]> e PUM!
<[orca]> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom?
<[orca]> isso?
<[orca]> se for, vou reiniciar isso e resolver isso agora.
<[orca]> logar como root, otimo
<[orca]> tecla chift da direita ou esquerda
<[orca]> tem isso?
<JulinBM> olá!
<JulinBM> alguem pode me ajudar com emulador pcsx?
<[orca]> [kernel]: buh
<[orca]> oi.
<[orca]> boa noite.
<[kernel]> [orca], tanto faz doido
<[kernel]> a tecla tem a mesma função
<[orca]> [kernel]: entao, qualquer "chift" pega?
<[kernel]> :P
<[kernel]> obvio
<[orca]> ah, tipo nolinux control alt nao tem a mesma funcao nao
<JulinBM> alguem conhece o PCSX
<[orca]> o da direita é pra simbulos se combinados com letras e o da esquerda que da.
<[orca]> [kernel]: vou la, até
<[orca]> espero voltar com meu pc "inteiro" :P
<[orca]> mkdir /mnt/cdrom/
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-18
<[orca]> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/
<[orca]> otimo
<[orca]> [kernel]: to certo?
<[orca]> [kernel]: fale
<[orca]> hummm
<[orca]> vou la
<[orca]> até
<[orca]> obrigado
<[orca]> affffff
<[orca]> [kernel]: cara, meu sudoers tá bugado e eu nao seic concertar
<[orca]> eu apagueii alinha que tinha incerido antes de abrir isso e ele continua dando erro?
<[orca]> [kernel]: sabe onde eu arrumo um sudoers pronto so pra colocar no lugar?
<[orca]> [kernel]: tou ainda com o probleminha
<[orca]> [kernel]: sabe onde eu arrumo um sudoers pronto para colocar no lugar?
<[kernel]> calma ae
<[orca]> [kernel]: entrei la sem problemas, até aí ok, mas eu apaguei a linha que tinha incerido e continua dando erro no sudoers
<[orca]> [kernel]: e o kernel dele nem é tao complicado assim :P]
<[kernel]> voce gravou depois que editou?
<[orca]> [kernel]: dá pra tu dá uma mão? eu salvo la a conta de execução, numa pasta, e quando entrar no karnel, apago o sudoers com problema e subistituuo.
<[orca]> sim, control o, né?
<[orca]> gravei sim.
<[kernel]> só baixar o arquivo que voce alterou na internet
<[kernel]> apaga e joga ele
<[orca]> nao tem como eu conseguir um sudoers pronto? o defaulte.
<MarconM> boa noite
<[orca]> boa noite. marco
<[orca]> [kernel]: me ajuda, que até preciso ir, e cedo cedo nao vai ter ninguém pra me ajudar mais aqui, se tu poder, tenta me ajudar a achar um pronto.
<[orca]> ficaria muito grato.
<[orca]> até pq, tenta imaginar um pc onde nao da opra logar como root,
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> como acontece isso?
<[orca]> estes nicks doidos que acontecem as vezes :P
<[orca]> [kernel]: podes me ajudar aí?
<[kernel]> procura no google
<[kernel]> o arquivo que voce mexeu
<[kernel]> bota o nome dele
<[kernel]> e download
<[orca]> será?
<[orca]> vou ver.
<[kernel]> baixa ele e coloca no diretorio do que esta com erro
<[orca]> e ativar a chmod 0440
<[orca]> n[é?
<[orca]> [kernel]: me ajuda cara, tem algumas coisas aqui, ma ta em ingles
<[orca]> que coisa,
<[kernel]> nao cara
<[kernel]> o arquivo que voce editou
<[kernel]> e deu erro
<[kernel]> bota o nome dele no google
<[kernel]> e baixa ele
<[orca]> como assim?
<[kernel]> e substitui ele
<[kernel]> cara qual foi o arquivo que voce mexeu?
<[kernel]> que deu erro
<[kernel]> bota o nome dele no google e procura cara
<[kernel]> algo dificil nisso?
<[kernel]> :/
<EduardeCalibal> [orca], seu problema é algum dano no arquivo sudoers?
<[kernel]> sim EduardeCalibal
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não é parte do pacote sudo?
<[orca]> sim é
<[kernel]> deve ser
<[kernel]> baixa o pacote e instala novamente
<[orca]> porque danificou o pacote de super user
<EduardeCalibal> Então, pode simplesmente mover ele para outro nome e reinstalar o pacote para que ele crie novamente o arquivo correto né?
<[orca]> nao
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar aqui...
<[orca]> porque se eu digitar sudo apt-get install algo, vai acusar erro
<[kernel]> [orca],
<[kernel]> mais tu vai entrar cara
<EduardeCalibal> Qual erro?
<[kernel]> no modo root
<[kernel]> la no grub cara
<[kernel]> modo de restauração
<[orca]> [kernel]: tenta achar o arquivo sudoers pra mim cara? nao tou conseguindo achar, tou procurando aqui mas n acho
<[kernel]> cara melhor fazer o que o EduardeCalibal falou
<EduardeCalibal> Uma pergunta...  O comando su funciona?
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui ele recriou o sudoers
<EduardeCalibal> Testado e aprovado.  :D
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> ele mexeu no arquivo
<[kernel]> nao sei pra que
<[kernel]> :/
<[orca]> ah cara
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, eu fiz isso, movi o sudoers para outro nome e usei "apt-get install --reinstall sudo" e apareceu outro no lugar dele aqui.
<[orca]> que tu digitou aí, eduardcalbal? pr restaurar?
<EduardeCalibal> Esta como root agora?
<EduardeCalibal> Vai até o /etc e move o sudoers para um outro nome, como sudoers_
<[orca]> como eu faço estas coisas?
<[orca]> ajuda por favor
<[orca]> vou fazer pel grub,
<[kernel]> :/
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, por partes, já esta como root agora?
<[kernel]> EduardeCalibal, cara claro que nao
<[orca]> nao, vou fazer isso do grub
<EduardeCalibal> Claro não é uma coisa que esta clara para mim...
<[orca]> nao posso acessar, este arquivo me empede de virar root
<[kernel]> kkkk
<EduardeCalibal> São pacotes diferentes...
<[kernel]> poisé
<EduardeCalibal> Comando su te permite virar root.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem que saber a senha.
<[kernel]> sim...
<EduardeCalibal> Não tem a senha?
<[orca]> eu acho que nao botei senha
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre tem que botar senha...
<EduardeCalibal> Isso aqui é oque?  Windows?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta senha root.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou a mesma que pos para o usuário.
<[orca]> nao posso simplesmente baixar o sudoers na net e subistituir?
<EduardeCalibal> Vai precisar de poder root para atualizar o pacote.
<[orca]> afff
<[orca]> eu sei cara
<[orca]> mas vou precisar da internet ou nao?
<[kernel]> [orca], cara
<[kernel]> faz o seguinte
<EduardeCalibal> Bem, se já tem o pacote ai não vai precisar da internet, se tem dúvida se tem vai precisar copiar.
<[kernel]> baixa o pacote do sudoers
<[kernel]> bota no diretorio que voce saiba
<[kernel]> entra no modo de restauração no grub
<[kernel]> entra como root
<[kernel]> entra no diretorio do pacote que voce baixou
<[kernel]> e instala novamente
<EduardeCalibal> Não posso ficar te acompanhando cara, tenho que sair.  Mas acho que da forma como falei deve funcionar para você.
<EduardeCalibal> Roger?
<EduardeCalibal> Roger, Roger?
<[orca]> q???
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi que não é fã do star wars...
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<[kernel]> auiehahehaihea
<EduardeCalibal> Os robozinhos de combate ficam se perguntando toda a hora...
<[kernel]> Roger Walters
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<[orca]> [kernel]: hm, onde eu baixo o deb, quero resolver isso logo mano, me ajuda, por favor
<[kernel]> pô cara
<EduardeCalibal> Vou sair.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<[kernel]> procura no google
<[kernel]> voce quer tudo de mao beijada
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> deixa eu ver aqui
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> nao consigo achar coisas pra download nao consigo baixar sei la pq
<[orca]> vai la
<[orca]> eduardecalibal
<[kernel]> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/ubuntu-main-i386/sudo_1.7.2p7-1ubuntu2_i386.deb.html
<[kernel]> acho que esse dá
<[kernel]> nao tenho certeza total
<[orca]> hum
<[orca]> mas, entrar na pagina clicar onde pra baixar?
<[orca]> [kernel]: onde eu clico?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> select mirror
<[kernel]> depois binary package
<[kernel]> e ja era
<[orca]> bem, acho que foi
<[orca]> pacote pequeno em?
<[orca]> vou deixar na minha conta em la e instalar no grub, tu acha que ajeita?
<[orca]> fala tua opinião aí.
<[orca]> [kernel]: la vai eu :P
<[kernel]> nao sei cara
<[kernel]> so sabe testando
<[orca]> [kernel]: como eu mudo o nome de um arquivo?
<[orca]> [kernel]: eu nao me lembro.
<[orca]> [kernel]: como se muda o nome de um arquivo.
<[kernel]> mv nomedoarquivo nomenovo
<[orca]> valeu
<[kernel]> :D
<[orca]> vou reiniciar e fazer tudo de novo ...
<[orca]> ja volto
<[kernel]> okey
<verdade> olá ... será que alguem poderia me tirar uma duvida do ubuntu??
<[orca]> [kernel]: obrigado mano, funcionou
<[orca]> [kernel]: so tem um problema, ta todo mundo aqui sem privelegios de administração
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, manda que agente vê o que pode fazer hehe
<[orca]> [kernel]: como eu faço para dá poder de root a um user?
<[orca]> qualquer que poder responder, grato
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> sei que so vai da pelo grub, mas que comando eu do?
<[orca]> dead_thinker: tu sabe mano? qual comando que dá adm a um user?
<verdade> Aí Dead ,, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 9.10 customizado pelo site linux no pc ,,, ja vem com o tweak ,, só que não consigo instalar nada,, no apt-get upgrade ele até atualizou 7 pacotes de multimidia ,,, nada mais...
<[orca]> preciso agora deste comando, agora executar de novo o "sudoers" nao, de jeito nem um :P
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> vcs sabem? podem me dizer por gentileza?
<[orca]> eu me esqueci o comando
<[orca]> mas, tem que mover o usuário para o grupo admin acho
<[orca]> ah gente
<[orca]> me ajudem enquanto ainda tem gente que pode me ajudar, acordados
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, hum, o usuário que tu tá usando foi tu que criou ou veio na ISo que tu usou?
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], tu quer dar permissão de sudo pra um user?
<[orca]> dead_thinker: humm
<verdade> eu não sei...
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> isso exatamente
<Monarquista> Dead_Thinker, não prestou atenção no que foi dito, BUNTU 9.10... ISSO JÁ DEIXOU DE SER SUPORTADO A ANOS...
<[orca]> porque neste momento, eu tou voltando de uma jornada difíciu e dolorosa, eu escagalhei o sudoers :P
<[orca]> entao, consegui ajeitar mas tou sem privilégios de adm
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, cara, como o Monarquista falou, essa versão ai é antiga, em tese, é pra tu conseguir usar normal, instalar os pacotes do repositório oficial, se ainda estiver sendo fornecido e tal, senão teria que partir para repositórios de terceiros, não-oficiais.
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], sem bkp? hehe
<verdade> ahh,,
<verdade> obrigado
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, ai pra te ajudar complica cara, não é impossível, mas dificulta um pouco entende? hehe
<[orca]> dead_thinker: tem algum comando que posso entrar no grub e digitar?
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, todavia, se quiser tentar, eu verificaria se o usuário que tu está logado possui permissão de sudo, pra poder instalar pacotes, senão, teria que descobrir a senha de root pra fazer isso, ou criar um usuário com sudo
<[kernel]> [orca], nao precisa por privilegios de admin
<[kernel]> deixa só o root com esse privilegio cara
<[kernel]> ja te avisei o user normal faz quase tudo sem o root
<verdade> eu ruto normal;;;
<[kernel]> root é so para realmente quando precisa
<diegovieira> alguem ae usa o i3-wm ?
<[orca]> [kernel]: mas quando eu digito "sudo" algo ele diz que meu usuário não está "otorisado" a fazer aquilo entende agora?
<[orca]> [kernel]: até pra desligar pc precisar digitar sudo..
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], é pq sudo é pra usar permissões de admin como user normal
<xdoctor> [orca], tem l aum arquivo que tem que configurar
<[orca]> entao, é isso que quero fazer.
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], nesse teu cenário, tu teria que rodar tipo su -c 'apt-get install pkg'
<xdoctor> ou dar-lhe a permissão
<[orca]> sudoers de novo nao, aa
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], esse arquivo é o sudoers, que tu zuou pelo visto, ai nesse caso é tentar obter uma cópia limpa ou ver se adicionar um usuário como sudoer resolve
<Dead_Thinker> IMHO
<[orca]> nao tem como eu da as permições pelo terminal?
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], deve ter, só googlando pra descobrir hehe
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], pesquisa por ubuntu add sudoer
<Dead_Thinker> algo asism
<Dead_Thinker> [orca], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<[orca]> dead_thinker como eu faço para virar um root?
<Dead_Thinker> su -
<Dead_Thinker> e coloca a senha de root
<Dead_Thinker> ai vai aparecer "#" no terminal
<verdade> o galera ,,, só mais uma dúvida,,, será que ja é possivel pra um serumanocomum instalar o driver de video do processador i5 no ubuntu pra poder usar os efeitos legais???
<Dead_Thinker> isso indica que tu tá logado como root
<xdoctor> [orca], man sudoers
<xdoctor> su
<[orca]> mas, e se eu nao defini senha para root?
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, hehe, possível deve ser, mas nesse caso, deve ser o driver da tua placa de vídeo não? Tem uns drivers opensource da nvidia e ATI
<xdoctor> não sei como funciona no ubuntu
<xdoctor> mas tenta la sudo passwd root
<xdoctor> algo assim
<verdade> não há placa .. o gpu ta no cpu
<xdoctor> no ubuntu server a senha do root no inicio e a mesma do user que eu defini na instalação
<Dead_Thinker> vix mano, se tu n conseguir usar o sudo AND o root estiver sem senha atribuído/ativado então fodéo, creio eu
<Dead_Thinker> só re-instalando a bagaça, ou procurando alternativas
<xdoctor> owna então seu gnulinux
<[orca]> nao, da pra ajeitar no grub
<[orca]> creio eu
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, hum, só pesquisando cara, nunca fiz isso :(
<xdoctor> [orca], tenta ai o sudo passwd
<[orca]> [kernel]: da uma luz aí mano
<xdoctor> mete ai a mesma senha do seu usuario
<Dead_Thinker> verdade, normalmente o SO já reconhece e exibe os drivers pra baixar, se não resolver por aqui tenta o ubuntuforum, tem muita coisa lá
<verdade>   ta la no site intellinux,,, mas o stev jobs morreu tentando fazer isso;;;;
<[orca]> [kernel]: grato se tu me ajudar nesta, eu estou salvo da formatação agora preciso dos privilegios
<[orca]> humm
<[orca]> vou definir a senha do root.
<xdoctor> [orca], conseguiu a senha do root ??
<[orca]> vou reinciair aqui e fazer pelo grub.
<[orca]> ja volto e falo.
<[orca]> ok?
<[orca]> até
<verdade> será que alguem se habilita a dizer como colocar o driver proprietario no i5???
<verdade> que vem a ser intel hd grafics 2000 ou 3000
<xdoctor> nem faço ideia a minha e uma sis600
<verdade> que ta no site intelinux da intel ... mas pra mim é um pouco mais que complicado...
<xdoctor> onboard
<verdade> é enquanto nao acabarmos com a propriedade privada ,,,, fronteiras, extinçao das moedas correntes ,, e trocar-mos os politicos por hard ou softś ,, ficaremos assim ,,, cada um com suas dúvidas ,,, todos cegos , surdos e mudos nos labirintos a obsolessencia programada
<[orca]> conseguiiii
<[orca]> lacabeza: consegui mano, resolvi o problema la
<LACabeza> aewww
<sistematico> Num tem palavra com 3 s no português.
<LACabeza> como você fez?
<sLevin> Boa noite pessoal... alguém pode me dar uma ajudinha com shell scripting ??
<[orca]> lacabeza: o jeito foi o grub mesmo mano
<sistematico> :p
<LACabeza> como você conseguiu acessar o grub?
<[orca]> bah, até eu quero aprender shell script
<LACabeza> apertando E ?
<[orca]> lacabeza: nao, chift
<sLevin> Shift **
<silvano> pessoal ja saiu a nova versão para o ubuntu?
<sistematico> sLevin, Fale.
<[orca]> lacabeza: o [kernel]: deu uma mão nesta parte
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> silvano, ainda ta no beta2
<sistematico> A versão sai mes 4 e 10.
<[kernel]> [orca], deu certo bixo?
<LACabeza> mas eu ja to usando
<sistematico> Sempre.
<LACabeza> no caso, no fim dos meses... a versão final ta marcado pra dia 28, acho
<silvano> tenho que baixar de um servidor externo??
<[orca]> [kernel]: sim mano, agora so usar "su root"
<silvano> digo
<sLevin> sistematico, tou fazendo um web crawler... o lance eh baixar uns arquivos PDF, converter para txt e pesquisar com o "grep" algum termo de busca no arquivo txt
<silvano> pelo gerenvia
<[kernel]> [orca], ainda bem
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<sLevin> sistematico,
<silvano> gerenciador de atualizações nao tem como baixar
<sistematico> Putz :)
<LACabeza> silvano, acho que da
<sLevin> o problema eh que o comando / programa "pdftotext" não tah funfando no script...
<silvano> nem pelo get update  e get upgrade
<sLevin> não sei nem se isso eh possivel...
<sistematico> Perai
<LACabeza> tem que ver, pq nem é release candidate, é beta2 ainda
<[orca]> lacabeza: cara, precisei pedir ajudar aqui, mas como to acustumado com linha de comando, so precisei a ajuda aqui pra ler a tela pra mim, acho
<sistematico> sLevin: Cola em algum lugar seu script.
<LACabeza> [orca] foi o que eu imaginei... pq vc não teria como adivinhar as opções la
<silvano> LACabeza vc baixou aonde
<sLevin> vou abrir uma janela particular contigo e colo nela...
<LACabeza> peguei na internet, oras, via torrent
<sistematico> Faz isso não.
<sistematico> sLevin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<verdade> apt-get agoramorra
<LACabeza> digita no navegador "ubuntu 12.04", vc cai la
<[orca]> vou indo.
<sistematico> sLevin: http://pastie.org | http://pastebin.com | http://dpaste.org
<sistematico> etc, etc, etc...
<LACabeza> dae, vc baixa a ISO, bota numa pendrive, dá boot, quando inicializar, vc clica em instalar
<[orca]> verdade: po, acredita que aqui, a pessoal gosta tanto de linux que tava usando ubuntu 8.04
<sistematico> Putz, isso dá lag bixo..
<sistematico> Tô conectado a 32KBps.
<LACabeza> na tela seguinte vai perguntar se vc quer atualizar, formatar, instalar ao lado...
<LACabeza> vc escolhe e manda bala no resto
<sLevin> sistematico, tah falando isso pra mim ?? lOL
<LACabeza> ou então... adiciona algum repositório especial que tenha o beta disponivel
<sLevin> 32K .... nossa cara
<LACabeza> e vai via upgrade-dist
<verdade> claro ,,, eu só não entendo pq temos essa febre de pegar e otimizar a ultima da ultima versão sempre;;;
<[orca]> vou idno gente
<sLevin> pode fechar lá...
<sistematico> sLevin: Claro que é pra você.
<sistematico> heh
<silvano> ela se encontra lenta ou tem algum bug chato ou esta tranquila por ser beta?
<LACabeza> vai la, [orca]
<sistematico> LACabeza: dist-upgrade
<[orca]> porque eu nao tenho mania de baixar, net lenta, prefiro comprar distro é barato mesmo, entao. sei la
<sLevin> cara então vou arrumar um jeito de postar em algum lugar e te mando o link
<sistematico> sLevin: Ok.
<LACabeza> <sistematico> eu sei, tava só testando... xD
<[orca]> fui ...
<[orca]> fiquem com Deus
<sistematico> LACabeza: Testando o que? Burrice alheia?
<sistematico> heh
<LACabeza> aeuaheuhe
<Dead_Thinker> sLevin, irado :) um parceiro de um freela fez uns webcrawlers com PHP, pra obter conteúdo
<sLevin> sistematico, olha aqui o link pra DL: http://www.4shared.com/file/8fig3aQ5/robotSpider-UPG-TXT.html?
<sLevin> sistematico, Mas eu num saco nada de php cara....
<sLevin> Dead_Thinker, mas eu num sako nada de php cara...
<Dead_Thinker> sLevin, tranquilo, só citei mesmo, quando vi que tu tá fazendo com shell script
<sLevin> mas se for bom eu dar uma olhada... manda algo pra mim aí...
<sistematico> sLevin: Usa um serviço de hospedagem de código.
<sistematico> sLevin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sLevin> '.  .
<sLevin> ok
<sLevin> nunca usei nenhum.. fala algum aí...
<sLevin> guia do hardwaRE TEM ??
<sistematico> sLevin: Acabei de falar -> paste.ubuntu.com
<sLevin> ¬¬ foi mal :P
<sistematico> Aqui fala que eu tenho que fazer login pra baixar :|
<sistematico> sLevin: pdftotext INPDF* && echo "Arquivo convertido..."
<sistematico> sLevin: O que é INPDF*?
<sLevin> eh o arquivo... o pensamento eh o seguinte... o código abixa um arquivo PDF dentro de um diretório até então vazio - logo, converte esse unico arquivo pra txt... o lance desse INPDF* eh que o nome do arquivo eh muiot louco e começa com INPDF... então usei o coringa...
<sLevin> na linha de comando deu certo... no script não dá não!
<sLevin> sim, o código tah aqui
<sLevin> http://pastie.org/3807947
<sLevin> veja melhor aí...
<sistematico> sLevin: Qual erro ele apresenta?
<sLevin> o erro eh esse >>>>> Error: Couldn't open file 'INPDF*': No such file or directory.
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Bem na linha que eu te falei, e olha que eu nem testei o código heim.
<sistematico> heh
<sLevin> pois eh... o problema eh justo nessa linha
<sistematico> Faz um while mais ou menos assim:
<sLevin> sistematico, testei agora e ele converteu em algumas passagens do laço
<sistematico> Desculpa, é for.
<sLevin> mas aí oproblema passou para o outro comando... a remoçao do PDF...
<sLevin> :P
<sLevin> mas en alguns casos ele continua sem converter
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> .
<sLevin> sim sim, prossiga com o FOR ...
<sLevin> vc ia dizendo......
<sistematico> for $(ls *.pdf) in arq: do pdftotext $arq done
<sistematico> Ou algo assim, sei lá :D
<LACabeza> pessoal, vcs já mexeram com udevadm ou alguma regra do /etc/udev/rules ?
<sistematico> Faz muitos anos que eu num mexo com isso, nem lembro mais se é ; ou :, se é done ou done;
<sistematico> :D
<sistematico> LACabeza: Sim, várias, porque?
<LACabeza> ta acontecendo algo estranho aqui... deixa eu resumir
<sLevin> sistematico: HUM, podes crer... gostei da ideia do for... amis consisa...
<sLevin> vou tentar :D
<sLevin> valeu mesmo :D
<sLevin> qualquer coisa eu volto...
<LACabeza> eu formatei o pc esses dias, botei o ubuntu 12.04, instalei sem problemas
<LACabeza> depois, para corrigir um erro, eu criei um usuario novo no sistema (UID 1001) e apaguei o antigo (UID 1000)
<LACabeza> dae, eu tenho um HD externo com 2 partições (uma NTFS e outra ext), e quando eu ligo no note, o ubuntu monta essas partições assim
<LACabeza> o ubuntu monta uma partição para o meu usuario atual com permissão 700 e a outra partição ele monta para o antigo usuario (UID 1000, que foi deletado) com permissão 777
<LACabeza> ou seja, eu consigo acessar normalmente, mas não é algo que eu considere legal...
<LACabeza> dae eu procurei sobre isso na net e a unica pista que eu encontrei é o udev (e derivados)
<LACabeza> mas não encontrei nada especifico falando sobre como alterar/corrigir...
<LACabeza> vc tem alguma ideia, sistematico?
<sistematico> LACabeza: E se tu mudar o dono? Na próxima vez ele altera pro antigo dono de novo?
<sistematico> LACabeza: chown -R user.grupo /media/dispositivo
<LACabeza> sim, sempre volta pro 1000 (e com permissão 777)
<sistematico> LACabeza: Funciona?
<sistematico> Hummmm.
<Rudolf> huehiuehiuehieuhieuhieuh
<LACabeza> funciona, não dá erro
<sistematico> Ó! Seguinte.
<LACabeza> mas na proxima ele volta ao anterior
<sistematico> LACabeza: BUS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="Samsung S2 Portable", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYMLINK+="samsung"
<sistematico> LACabeza: Isso aqui eu fiz pro meu HD externo.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Repare que eu não setei as permissões nem o dono aí, certo?
<LACabeza> e assim, as pastas que ele monta, /media/overdrive e /media/megadrive (nomes das partições), não existem normalmente... elas são criadas quando eu plugo o HD e deletadas quando eu desmonto
<LACabeza> sim, continue
<LACabeza> um site legal que eu achei, que vou até montar um ambiente para eu testar depois é: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<sistematico> LACabeza: Esse arquivo eu nomeei como 99-local.rules, mas basicamente tu pode usar quase qualquer nome.
<sistematico> LACabeza: E coloquei ele em: /etc/udev/rules.d/
<sistematico> LACabeza: Certo?
<LACabeza> certo, até ai eu vi na internet
<LACabeza> (no link que passei agora a pouco)
<LACabeza> inclusive era exatamente sobre isso minha duvida
<sistematico> Calma caramba!
<sistematico> To te ensinando!
<sistematico> haeiaheiehaieauehaie
<LACabeza> uaehueah ok
<sistematico> Tu vai adicionar mais ou menos isso aqui: OWNER="lacabeza"
<sistematico> LACabeza: No final daquela linha que eu colei lá em cima.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Sacou?
<LACabeza> certo
<LACabeza> (posso por tb: MODE="0660", GROUP="plugdev"...)
<LACabeza> (segundo o site que pesquisei)
<sistematico> LACabeza: BUS=="usb", ATTRS{product}=="Uma marca de disco que tu vai achar no /var/log/messages ou syslog, sei lá", KERNEL=="sd?1", SYMLINK+="MEUDISCOMUITODOIDO" OWNER="lacabeza"
<sLevin> sistematico, deu certo cara, usei uma expressão regular parecida com essa que vc manjou aí... o laço FOR e inverti a ordem dos comando pra facilitar :D
<sistematico> LACabeza: Isso é pros fracos.
<sLevin> valeu mesmo..
<sLevin> agora eu vou dormir que tou morto..
<sLevin> valeu mesmo pela ajuda :D
<sLevin> flw!!!
<sistematico> sLevin: Que bom que te ajudei :P
<sistematico> Valeu.
<LACabeza> fraco é o sLevin que já ta com sono...
<LACabeza> xD
<sLevin> aushuahsuhauhs
<sLevin> eu tou "ON AIR" desde as 6:30 da manhã mermão...
<sLevin> mereço um soninho pq tb sou filho de Deus :P
<sLevin> kkkkk
<sistematico> LACabeza: Se você come 2 cachorros quentes e pula na piscina sem tampar o nariz vai preferir a forma que eu te falei.
<sLevin> boa noite a todos.. abraços!
<sistematico> inteh
<LACabeza> flws
<sistematico> LACabeza: Se num der certo tu usa o MODE="blablabla"
<sistematico> LACabeza: Repara bem, que as vezes é = e as vezes é ==
<LACabeza> hmmm, vdd
<LACabeza> o = é para atribuição e o == para comparação, certo?
<Rudolf> certo
<sistematico> É, e não É.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Mas pra não confundir você, É!
<sistematico> heh
<LACabeza> bem, continue xD
<sistematico> LACabeza: udevcontrol reload_rules pra testar se deu certo.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Ou udevadm, udevtrigger ou algo que estiver "a mão".
<LACabeza> no caso, udevadm
<sistematico> LACabeza: Se num tiver nada disso aí, desmonte, remova e plugue novamente.
<sistematico> Acho que é, num uso Ubuntu, então pra mim pode ser diferente.
<LACabeza> eu tenho, já peguei as informações que acho que vou precisar...
<LACabeza> pq preciso saber antes o que fazer se der merda xD
<sistematico> Meu gateway tá bugado, mais ou menos 0:00h minha net cai, então seu eu sumir vocês já sabem o que houve :P
<LACabeza> digo, só não fiz ainda pq preciso saber...
<sistematico> LACabeza: Isso aí não tem como dar merda.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Crie a regra, se bugar, mova ou apague e pronto.
<LACabeza> bem, é um HD externo, então não deve zicar mesmo...
<sistematico> LACabeza: Antes de qualquer coisa, veja se essa regra já ne existe na pasta do udev.
<LACabeza> não, não tenho regras la... já procurei pra todo lado, /etc/udev/rules... /lib/udev/rules... achei nada relacionado ao meu hd...
<sistematico> LACabeza: grep -r MODE /etc/udev/rules.d/ && grep -r OWNER /etc/udev/rules.d/
<sistematico> hummm..
<sistematico> blz
<LACabeza> vou testar ai esse seu comando procurando por OWNER
<sistematico> LACabeza: Então mete ficha.
<sistematico> :P
<sistematico> Vou na varanda aqui e já volto.
<sistematico> LACabeza: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<sistematico> LACabeza: A melhor documentação sobre udev que eu já vi, é um pouco antiga, mas é muito boa.
<sistematico> LACabeza: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#ownership
<LACabeza> mas tipo, supondo que eu faça issaew, o HD vai continuar motando sozinho, certo?
<sistematico> LACabeza: É o comportamento esperado.
<LACabeza> ok, e outra coisa... so por curiosidade... supondo que minha máquina tem 2 usuarios... se eu definir a regra que o device pertence ao A, mesmo se o B plugar o hd, ele vai continuar pertencendo ao A?
<sistematico> Claro.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Pra isso existem os grupos.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Por padrão uma unidade de disco pertence ao root, e o grupo é disk.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Por padrão a permissão é assim: -rw-rw----
<sistematico> LACabeza: Em octal: 660
<sistematico> LACabeza: Certo?
<sistematico> Num sei se é octal o nome, acho que não.
<LACabeza> correto, não é o meu caso aqui, mas pelo que vi, esse ai é o padrão
<LACabeza> sim, é octal (que vai de 0 a 7)
<sistematico> LACabeza: Mas quando o FUSE monta ele muda algumas coisas.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Teoricamente adicionando os seus usuário ao grupo disk todos poderiam ler e escrever.
<feliz> oi!
<feliz> asdfasfdsad
<feliz> eitaaaaaaaa
<LACabeza> então, veja bem... o estranho aqui é o sistema montar uma partição para meu user e a outra partição para outro user (que já foi até deletado)
<feliz> alguém aí?
<LACabeza> eu sei que se eu seguir sua dica vai resolver (e eu vou seguir)
<LACabeza> eaw feliz, ta contente?
<feliz> asdfasdfsadfasdf
<feliz> a
<feliz> e
<feliz> e
<feliz> i
<feliz> o
<feliz> u
<feliz> uuuuuu
<feliz> uiiiui
<sistematico> Putz, flood essa hora ninguem merece.
<sistematico> :|
<LACabeza> dá um desconto, ele acabou de conseguir zerar D&D...
<LACabeza> sobre o fuse, não sabia sobre ele
<LACabeza> talvez seja um caminho...
<LACabeza> alem do /etc/fuse.conf, tem algum outro arquivo que tenha definições de como montar os sistemas de arquivos?
<LACabeza> sistematico, só pra fechar... a minha duvida primordial... para que serve o [... SYMLINK+="samsung" ...]?
<sistematico> LACabeza: Cria um link pro dispositivo..
<sistematico> LACabeza: /dev/samsung, apague se quiser.
<LACabeza> a ta...
<LACabeza> queria saber ser era obrigatorio ou não
<sistematico> LACabeza: Não, é só um link.
<sistematico> LACabeza: Detesto, sdc1, sdc2...
<sistematico> :P
<LACabeza> entendi... dae vc monta com "mount /dev/samsung /mnt" ?
<LACabeza> muito sábio, gafanhoto...
<sistematico> isso
<sistematico> heh
<LACabeza> então vou realmente seguir esse link: http://hackaday.com/2009/09/18/how-to-write-udev-rules/
<LACabeza> alem de ensinar fazer tudo isso ai, tem até uns recursos, como rodar um script quando detectar o device
<LACabeza> nossa, só de pensar já vem muuuuitas possibilidade em mente xD
<LACabeza> bem, farei isso... (hj não, mas amanhã... vish)
<LACabeza> bem, sistematico, vc me ajudou pra caramba agora, vei
<LACabeza> vlw
<sistematico> De nada.
<mall0c> bom dia all
<Rudolf> morning
<EduardeCalibal> Estou usando o firefox atualizado, versão 11, alguém mais esta achando que ele vai ficando mais pesado quanto mais tempo estiver aberto?
<Rudolf> sempre foi assim
<EduardeCalibal> Nanana...  Não digo ele lento, agora ele esta comento todo o processador.
<EduardeCalibal> Antigamente ele ficava pesado quando abria um flas.
<EduardeCalibal> flash
<EduardeCalibal> Agora ele esta sozinho, nada de flash e ele pesado.
<Rudolf> quantas abas?
<EduardeCalibal> 25...
<Rudolf> aaaaa
<EduardeCalibal> Não me parece ser isso por que com poucas janelas  já tenho grande uso de processador
<EduardeCalibal> Estou achando que tem algo errado com o motor java.
<Rudolf> sempre tem
<EduardeCalibal> Ai se deixa ele aberto muito tempo ele vai ficando mais e mais pesado.
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha um complemento que colocava os java em espera tendo que ser liberados para rodarem mas ai páginas de banco consideravam uma ameaça e não rodavam mais.  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Vontade que tenho é a de pegar os fontes e começar a cortar o lixo fora.  :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Outra dúvida, sei o processo, como saber a localização do programa que esta rodando?
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tem uma opção do ps para isso.
<Rudolf> como assim/
<Rudolf> o diretorio?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso.
<Rudolf> man ps
<EduardeCalibal> Foi muito útil da sua parte...  Obrigado.
<Rudolf> EduardeCalibal: desculpe, não lembro
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho um parallel rodando aqui e não acho o programa...
<EduardeCalibal> Tentei instalar uma impressora paralela ontem e algo travou durante a impressão.  Acho que deve ser dela.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  O "ps -A f" me deu um monte de lixo incluindo a localização do programa mas não me parece que o meu parallel seja um programa, parece mais algum comando que envolve a porta paralela.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou matar esse lixo todo...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<GTK_Thi> tou com o ubuntu 10.04 por um cd
<VilasBoas> Bom Dia
<VilasBoas> Estou com um problema no meu ubuntu 11.10, não consigo formatar uma pen Kingstone de 32 gb
<VilasBoas> Algué já teve o mesmo problema?
<Rudolf> qual o erro?
<Rudolf> como está tentado formatar?
<Rudolf> VilasBoas: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXY ??
<VilasBoas> Boas Rudolf
<VilasBoas> estou a tentar formatar por modo grafico com o Utilitário de disco
<VilasBoas> rror creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error
<VilasBoas> "Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb1: Input/output error"
<VilasBoas> Rudolf: alguma ideia?
<Rudolf> Input/Output error não é bom
<Rudolf> eu sugiro pela linha de comando usando o mkfs mesmo
<Rudolf> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Rudolf> como root
<VilasBoas> ok vou tentar
<Rudolf> e observa com o comando dmesg se aparece algo em relação ao dispositivo
<VilasBoas> ok então que comando queres que use na linha de comandos?
<Rudolf> VilasBoas: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<Rudolf> só tenha certeza que o /dev/sdb1 é seu pendrive E está desmontado
<EduardeCalibal> VilasBoas, da última vez que vi esse erro ai era erro na mídia...  Mas ai no dmesg ele mostrava falhas e onde ocorreram as falhas de IO.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<VilasBoas> pois e como é que eu posso ter a certeza que o SDB1 é a pen?
<VilasBoas> ok deixa já sei como
<VilasBoas> kkkk
<VilasBoas> Rudolf: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<VilasBoas> mkfs.vfat 3.0.9 (31 Jan 2010)
<VilasBoas> era isto que deveria aparecer?!!!!
<Rudolf> sim, foi formatado
<VilasBoas> ok vou retirar a pen e inserir-la de novo para vermos o resultado
<VilasBoas> bem coloco a pen e ela acende a luz mas o ubuntu não a monta?!!!!!
<VilasBoas> Rudolf:  é normal?
<Rudolf> não sei pois não ativo automount
<Rudolf> tentou montar manualmente?
<Rudolf> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pendrive
<VilasBoas> Rudolf: não consigo montar nem usar aquela pen
<VilasBoas> tens alguma ideia?
<Rudolf> qual  o erro do mount?
<LACabeza> bom dia
<Rudolf> LACabeza: dia
<VilasBoas> Rudolf: o 11.10 não faz a mountagem de pens automáticamente?
<VilasBoas> temos de a montar pela linha de comandos?
<Rudolf> VilasBoas: sei lá
<LACabeza> deveria montar sozinho sim...
<Rudolf> VilasBoas: mas montou com o mount?
<VilasBoas> não
<VilasBoas> vou desistir desta pen
<VilasBoas> uma MBD vai resolver o problema
<Rudolf> não faria isso antes de testar em outro pc
<Rudolf> apesar de que
<Rudolf> erro de I/O costuma ser Pt
<Rudolf> vc olhou o dmesg
<Rudolf> ve se tem algo
<Rudolf> em todo caso, pode formatar com outro filesystem mais parrudo (ext3, ext4) e testar com fsck
<Rudolf> para ver se ele acusa algo mais grave no dispositivo
<LACabeza> VilasBoas, você formatou essa pendrive recentemente?
<Rudolf> LACabeza: acabou de rodar mkfs.vfat nele
<LACabeza> eu já dei pt em 2 pendrives formatando-as no linux
<Rudolf> nunca tive problema
<Rudolf> e tenho 4 pendrives
<LACabeza> normalmente não dá...
<LACabeza> mas ja "aconteceu" de eu formatar a pendrive, tentar mudar o rótulo dela e... puff
<LACabeza> isso no 11.10 tb
<Rudolf> LACabeza: depois zerou com dd? ou jogou fora?
<LACabeza> não joguei fora, está ali na áera de dissecação de equipamentos eletronicos... xD
<LACabeza> ou gosto de abrir coisas que extragam xD
<LACabeza> estragam*
<Rudolf> é
<Rudolf> eu também
<Rudolf> quando era criança abri o relógio de ouro do meu avó
<Rudolf> minha mãe quase me matou
<LACabeza> eahaueheauhae
<LACabeza> a minha teria matado, certeza
<Domaxzz10> como faço pra procurar por um canal
<Domaxzz10> #tim
<diegovieira> Domaxzz10, se vc esta utilizando o xchat vai em servidor > list of channels
<Domaxzz10> list
<diegovieira> dando um /list vai aparecer todos, ai não sei como refinar
<diegovieira> Alguém sabe o nome do visualizador de pdf padrão do ubuntu?
<[orca]> lacabeza: eae?
<LACabeza> o/
<[orca]> lacabeza: tipo, tu sabe como eu faço para fazer um usuário normal da "sudo su" e virar root?
<[orca]> aqui diz que preciso configurar.
<[orca]> lacabeza: tipo, sudo algo, aqui nao dá pra fazer isso
<[orca]> preciso trocar para modo root e assim executar.
<[orca]> lacabeza: sabe ajudar?
<LACabeza> vc ja consegue usar o sudo normalmente?
<[orca]> nao, eu para usar, tenho que digitar su root
<[orca]> e mudar para root direto
<[orca]> queria usar um usuário normal e simplesmente digitar o sudo frase
<[orca]> entendeu?
<LACabeza> o comando para um usuario normal virar root é sudo -i
<LACabeza> então... pera aew
<[orca]> aqui, era sudo su
<LACabeza> por exemplo, para abrir o gedit com permissão de super usuário, é só dar "sudo gedit"
<LACabeza> su é um programa, como qualquer outro
<[orca]> deixa ver aqui
<[orca]> porque antes eu digitava sudo s
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> sudo su
<LACabeza> não precisa
<LACabeza> sudo su faz você assumir o perfil do usuario root
<LACabeza> da no mesmo que usar o "sudo -i"
<LACabeza> agora, se vc só quer executar um programa e sair, usa "sudo programa"
<[orca]> pois é, só que aqui, diz que eu nao posso virar root, tem que configurar o user para poder virar
<[orca]> deixa ver aqui
<[orca]> leandro is not in the sudoers file.
<[orca]> ossp qie da qiamdp ei dogotp "sidp si"
<[orca]> tem que editar o sudoers acho.
<[orca]> mas nao sei editar aquilo, da ultima vez estraguei meu sudo
<GTK_Thi> Alguém me ajude! Bem... Vamos ao problema: Instalei o linux, até aí tudo bem. Pediu para iniciar, reiniciei. Aí, o PC ficou loco, reiniciando... Ta, reiniciei sem o HD externo... Aí, o PC não inicia, dizendo uns troços de grub restore, error, no such devic
<GTK_Thi> device
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> tu estragou teu hd ?
<GTK_Thi> rescue
<GTK_Thi> grub rescue: error tem ai uns numeros: no such device
<[orca]> gtk_thi: concertei meu sudo
<[orca]> e tu estragou teu pc :P
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: não sei o q estragado, o windows ainda ta lá, graças a Deus.
<[orca]> pois é.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: e pra tua informação, tou usando meu pc
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> so q com windows né :P
<GTK_Thi> tou com um chroot no meu hd externo com um live CD
<[orca]> vich
<GTK_Thi> o windows nem inicia
<[orca]> nao ta chegando os pvts aí nao?
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<diegovieira> reinstala o grub
<diegovieira> no link tem varias formas
<[orca]> diegovieira: ei cara, sabes como posso toranar um user com poder de dá "sudo su"
<diegovieira> ql erro aparece qndo vc executa sudo su
<diegovieira> ?
<GTK_Thi> mas qual foi a forma q estragou meu pc? Já estavam pensando em formatar o pc
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> se tu estragou o hd ...
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, pode ser só problema no grub
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, vc ve os arquivos do HD atraves do live?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> dos 2 hdsq tenho
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi,  bem provavel ser so o grub...
<GTK_Thi> Também acho q é esta porcaria, pois formatei meu hd hoje deletei as partições do linux e pronto reinstalei
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, da uma olhada no site que te passei...
<GTK_Thi> tou olhando
<[orca]> diegovieira: leandro is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<GTK_Thi> ah, agora basta tu colocar teu user no sudo
<[orca]> como eu faço isso?
<[orca]> da uma luz aí
<[orca]> gtk_thi como faço isso?
<GTK_Thi> da su pra tornar-se root me avisa quando fizer isso
<[orca]> otimo
<[orca]> ja fiz
<GTK_Thi> gpasswd -a leandro admin
<[orca]> gtk_thi: tu ta do mircvox né?
<[orca]> aqui nao deu muito certo nao
<[orca]> ainda ta dizendo que eu nao sou.
<GTK_Thi> o q tu digitou?
<GTK_Thi> tem q se tornar root
<[orca]> eu me tornei
<[orca]> gpasswd -a leandro admin
<[orca]> que digito dpsa de digitar gpasswd -a leandro admin?
<GTK_Thi> tenta esse agora
<GTK_Thi> gpasswd -a leandro sudo
<[orca]> nada
<diegovieira> [orca], sai do root e ve se agora funciona
<[orca]> pelo que estou entendendo tem que restaurar odigo, colocar pel sudoers
<[orca]> nada1
<diegovieira> hmn
<[orca]> diegovieira: que tu acha?
<[orca]> da aquela mesmo msg,
<diegovieira> [orca], não acho nada :X
<[orca]> pedindo para configurar pelo sudoers, mas peguei trauma de lá :P
<diegovieira> jahsjashasj
<diegovieira> :X
<[orca]-> po que net
<[orca]-> diegovieira: sabe como eu posso fazer lá?
<[orca]-> nao queria mecher no sudoers.
<GTK_Thi> Po e agora eu instalei no hd externo mas e agora o windows
<[orca]-> ele me deu dor de cabeça
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, linux no externo e windows no interno?
<GTK_Thi> root@linuxacessivel [/]#grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb
<diegovieira> [orca]-, nunca usei isso
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, em /mnt tá montado o que?
<GTK_Thi> deu installation finiched
<GTK_Thi> a partição principal do linux que tem bin, boot essas coisas
<[orca]-> gtk_thi: hm, tu estragou que sistema?
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, em /dev/sdb vc pegou no fdisk -l ?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> o windows ta em /dev/sda
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi,
<GTK_Thi> fiz errado não é?
<diegovieira> sudo grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<diegovieira> sendo que existe o caminho
<diegovieira> isso ele procura e cria a configuração do grub
<diegovieira> vai aparecer tudo que ele achar na tela
<diegovieira> só tem um detalhe só vai bootar se o /dev/sdb estiver conectado
<diegovieira> tá ciente disso?
<GTK_Thi> e omo vou fazer pra bootar no windows
<diegovieira> ele sozinho?
<GTK_Thi> sim
<GTK_Thi> era assim q eu fazia
<diegovieira> antes era pelo gerenciador de boot do windows ?
<GTK_Thi> 	nao sei, só sei quando eu tirava o hd, iniciava o windows, quando botava, iniciava o linu
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, tens o cd do windows?
<GTK_Thi> acho q n
<diegovieira> hmn
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, com os comandos q passei o HD externo tá iniciando o linux ?
<GTK_Thi1> linuxacessivel [~] $ sudo su
<GTK_Thi1> root [linuxacessivel] # grub-mkconfig -o /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<GTK_Thi1> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<GTK_Thi1> root [linuxacessivel] #
<diegovieira> existe o caminho /msnt/boot/grub/ ?
<diegovieira> mnt*
<GTK_Thi> a pasta boot está vazia
<GTK_Thi> quando eu instalei o linux ele não iniciou...
<GTK_Thi> agora tou tentando resolver
<GTK_Thi> sim, a pasta grub existe
<GTK_Thi> e a boot nao ta vazia
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, tem como vc por no pastebin o conteudo do grub.cfg
<[orca]-> diegovieira: nao é melhor bpaste? :P
<diegovieira> [orca]-, qlquer um
<diegovieira> tudo mesma coisa X:
<diegovieira> jasjahsjsj
<[orca]-> diegovieira: gosto mais do bpaste
<[orca]-> mais "acessivel" mas em fim, acho que nao testei ainda o pastebin
<GTK_Thi> http://bpaste.net/show/27261
<diegovieira> eu so utilizei o paste.ubuntu ate agora
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, tens windows xp ?
<[orca]-> diegovieira: caraquase danifico meu sistema ontem
<[orca]-> e ainda quero descobrir como eu faço para ageitar o sudo do meu user.
<[orca]-> :P:P
<diegovieira> [orca]-, fica fazendo o q não deve ;D
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, esse hd externo tá entrando no linux ?
<[orca]-> ah cara
<[orca]-> foi assim que aprendi a mecher no pc
<[orca]-> o cd de instalação é assim
<[orca]-> :P:P
<[orca]-> é assim que aprendo no linux muitas das vezes huahuahua
<diegovieira> calma ae
<GTK_Thi> voltei
<GTK_Thi> diegoVieiraETI: vou reiniciar agora
<GTK_Thi> espera
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, ok
<[orca]-> diegovieira: como eu fao cara pra tornar um user adm? aqui nao ta dando
<[orca]-> queria poder usar o sudo com user normal.
<diegovieira> [orca]-, mudando o grupo do cara
<diegovieira> :D
<[orca]-> diegovieira: sabe?
<[orca]-> como faço isso?
<diegovieira> [orca]-, como root poe: adduser leandro admin
<[orca]-> nao seria useradd?
<diegovieira> [orca]-, poe
<diegovieira> :S
<diegovieira> é o q tá na wiki do ubuntu
<diegovieira> hahaha
<diegovieira> adduser
<diegovieira> :D
<[orca]-> adduser usuário admin?
<[orca]-> otimo
<[orca]-> "o usuário, leandro, já é um membro de admin"
<diegovieira> :D
<[orca]-> entao
<[orca]-> será que se eu reiniciar ajusta isso?
<diegovieira> tenho minhas duvidas
<diegovieira> mas se quer tentar X:
<[orca]-> que tu acha que pode resolver?
<[kernel]> [orca]-, cara
<[orca]-> ta lá, adicionado ao grupo, admin
<LACabeza> hei, deigovieira, você já mexeu com udevamd ou aquelas regras do /etc/udev/rules.d/ ?
<[kernel]> eae
<[kernel]> [orca]-, nao fica mexendo nisso cara se nao vai voltar o mesmo problema
<[kernel]> pra que voce quer ser admin?
<diegovieira> LACabeza, não
<[kernel]> deixa só o root ser admin
<[orca]-> hm.
<[kernel]> ja te falei
<diegovieira> [kernel], user padrão não permite sudo
<[orca]-> so pra desligar o pc, precisar ta como root, aa
<[kernel]> entao cara
<[kernel]> eu faço do mesmo jeito aqui
<[kernel]> o meu user nao da o shutdown
<[kernel]> eu entro com o su
<[kernel]> e digito shutdown -h now
<[kernel]> pronto
<[kernel]> pra que melhor
<diegovieira> melhor é da um sudo :D
<[kernel]> entao ensina a ele ai
<[kernel]> ontem ele mexeu mexeu
<[kernel]> e fudeu o sudoers
<diegovieira> [kernel], haahha se ele faz caquinha é problema dele :D
<diegovieira> mas q com sudo é bom, é
<[kernel]> sim é sim
<[kernel]> mais eu mesmo
<[kernel]> nem gosto de usar
<[kernel]> diego is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<diegovieira> qndo tem muita coisa como root é foda
<[orca]-> aff
<[kernel]> nem o sudo ta instalado aqui
<[kernel]> nem eu quero
<diegovieira> [kernel], ubuntu cria comodismo nessas coisas ;D
<[orca]-> aff
<[orca]-> tem que sei la, instalar algo pra pegar o sudo?
<diegovieira> [kernel], estou usando o i3-wm :D
<[kernel]> :D
<[kernel]> meu backtrack 5 cara
<[kernel]> liguei ontem ele
<[kernel]> ficou perdendo pacote
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> ficar no slack mesmo
<[kernel]> ja ta quase saindo a nova versao dele
<[kernel]> com kernel 3.3
<[kernel]> :D
<diegovieira> ;)
<diegovieira> http://i3wm.org/
<[orca]-> nao tem como digitar sudo comando entao, a
<diegovieira> [kernel], da uma olhada no site
<[kernel]> ok
<[orca]-> mas, q site?
<[kernel]> reprodutor de videos diegovieira ?
<[kernel]> :D
<diegovieira> interface grafica
<[orca]-> q coisa
<diegovieira> já volto ae
<[kernel]> eu vou almoçar tambem
<[kernel]> fuis
<[orca]-> eu buguei o sudoers ontem agora vou ter que "bugar de novo" para tentar ajeitar isso
<[orca]-> vou da um reboot aqui
<[orca]-> ja volto
<[orca]> nada1
<[orca]> afs
<[orca]> nao pega
<[orca]> o sudo
<[orca]> que coisa
<[orca]> preciso do sudo1
<[kernel]> pra que tu quer o sudo cara
<[orca]> tipo, t tem operações que so abre como sudo ou root
<[orca]> shutdown é uma delas
<[orca]> da mais trabalho digitar "su root" "shutdown -h now"
<[kernel]> aff
<[kernel]> da nada
<[kernel]> deixa de ser preguiçoso
<[kernel]> baixa o pacote do sudo
<[kernel]> e instala
<[kernel]> show viu diegovieira
<[kernel]> esse i3
<diegovieira> tem uns screencast no youtube sobre ele
<diegovieira> vou comer
<diegovieira> qlqr coisa diga meu nome ;D
<[kernel]> kkkk
<[kernel]> eu tambem
<[kernel]> fuis
<[orca]> diegovieira: apt-get install sudo?
<diegovieira> [orca], apt-get install diego almoçando
<[orca]> vou tentar aqui :P
<[orca]> e, pacote não encontrado :P
<[orca]> aaaaa
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> aaaaaa
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> hum,
<[orca]> acho que achei algo aqui no google
<[orca]> torcer pra q dê certo
<[orca]> po so mechendo no arq. sudoers
<[orca]> nao acredito1
<bun3> hello everyone!
<[orca]> oi.
<[orca]> achei algo aqui.
<[kernel]> manda o nome do pacote
<[kernel]> tem que ver se é pro ubuntu cara
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> [kernel]: dá uma luz cara.
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<[kernel]> qual erro da cara
<[kernel]> diz que nao encontra o pacote?
<[orca]> nao da erro
<[orca]> so diz que preciso editar o sudoers
<[orca]> e tou com medo de mecher la
<[orca]> se for mecher, queria uma ajuda que dê certo.
<[orca]> como eu deleto um arquivo?
<[orca]> del nome do arquivo?
<[orca]> so queria fazer as coisas com o bom e velho sudo atraz do comando de root.
<[kernel]> nao
<[orca]> ex: sudo shutdown -h now
<[kernel]> rm nomedoarquivo
<[kernel]> sim..
<[kernel]> depois desse comando..
<[kernel]> ele aparece o que
<[orca]> pera
<[orca]> nada so apagou o arquivo, me esqueci que era rm :P
<[orca]> [kernel]: entao, como eu dou a perm para executar os comandos como sudo na frente? vai me dizer que nao sabe :P
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> sei nao cara
<[orca]> fazer oque.
<[kernel]> cola o erro aqui cara
<[kernel]> pra eu ver
<[orca]> eu adicionei o meu user ao grupo admim mas nada1
<[orca]> so um segundo
<[kernel]> tem que por no grupo do root
<[kernel]> group=0
<[kernel]> :P
<[kernel]> [orca], cade aquele que voce baixou
<[kernel]> voce instalou?
<[orca]> sim instalei
<[orca]> foi que solocionou o meu problema.
<[orca]> mas ainda queria usar o sudo
<[orca]> mas aqui o erroo
<[kernel]> cade o erro cara
<[orca]> leandro is not in the sudoers. This incident will be reported.
<[kernel]> igual ao meu
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[orca]> ta a´i
<[orca]> tive que digitar na mãeo :P
<[orca]> e agora?
<[orca]> editar a "maudição" do sudoers?
<[orca]> hmm
<[orca]> adicionar o leandro ao grupo root, isso?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> !google mweu sudo bugou
<[orca]> ah, nem um bot aqui :P
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Druplicat> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<Lambertini> vc escreveu errado
<Lambertini> !google meu sudo bugou
<Druplicat> Lambertini, http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/xp-ubuntu/1040313/
<Druplicat> Lambertini, http://geekvigarista.com/os/linux/ubuntu-linux/corrigindo-o-bug-do-touchpad-no-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<Druplicat> Lambertini, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/11/instalando-o-firefox-8-no-10-0410-1011-04-e-11-10/
<Druplicat> Lambertini, http://www.forumdebian.com.br/topico-bugs-resolvidos-no-meu-pc-para-ajudar-quem-tem-os-mesmos
<Lambertini> ;)
<Lambertini> mweu não existe pra ele
<[orca]> [kernel]: bah cara, serio, nao sabe me ajudar?
<[kernel]> Lambertini, kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> mweu
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> ;)
<[kernel]> [orca], procurar aqui
<[orca]> aqui é canal de ubuntu nao? :P
<[orca]> hahahaha
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> que será que preciso fazer
<[orca]> nao tou afim de formatar isso de jeito nem um
<[orca]> mas nao quero ter que toda vez que for desligar o pc, trocar pra conta root.
<[kernel]> [orca],
<Lambertini> porque tem que trocar?
<[kernel]> edita seu /etc/sudoers
<[kernel]> procura a linha
<[kernel]> root ALL=(ALL)ALL
<Lambertini> que que tah pegando?
<[kernel]> e adiciona uma linha abaixo
<[kernel]> ex: leandro ALL=(ALL)ALL
<[kernel]> onde leandro será seu login que voce esta usando
<[kernel]> salva
<[kernel]> reboota
<[kernel]> e testa
<Lambertini> [kernel], vc fica mandando o cara bater a cabeça, que feio
<[kernel]> Lambertini, nao cara
<[kernel]> so tento ajudar
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> como não
<Lambertini> ?
<Lambertini> <[kernel]> e testa
<[kernel]> ouxe?
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> mandou ele dar testada no pc
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> quebrou o monitor agora
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> asduhahus
<Lambertini> alá [kernel] tu quebrou o pc do cara mandando ele testar
<Lambertini> [orca] saiu (Ping timeout: 265 seconds)
<[kernel]> aueieahihiaueahui
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> até ja sei
<vitorlobo> quem é o orca
<vitorlobo> o mala do linux
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> po falar
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<[kernel]> auehiauhuiehiahiehiue
<[kernel]> é ele mesmo
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkk
<geral> boa tarde
<geral> tem como mudar a barra do unity para a direita?
<Lambertini> geral, deve ter
<vitorlobo> alguém ai de recife?
<t1t4n>  /join #pykota
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> meu ubuntu 12.04 ta com problema no flash tanto no firefox como no chromium
<vitorlobo> q massa
<vitorlobo> o cara entra pergunta
<vitorlobo> e sai
<vitorlobo> haha
<revolts> vitorlobo, jaja pior q é comum :X
<vitorlobo> alguem de recife ou interessado em ir na campus party de recife em julho?
<Felipe234> boa tarde
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, vamo fazer um curta ai rapá !
<xdecow> alguem sabe se existe alguma coisa pra ajudar a desenvolver tema gtk3 e metacity?
<magnunpaula> olá
<magnunpaula> estou com um problema
<magnunpaula> vou detalhar o que aconteceu
<magnunpaula> eu quis logar no meu usuario sem senha
<magnunpaula> fiz isso na Conta de Usuarios
<magnunpaula> mas quando entra
<magnunpaula> pede senha do mesmo jeito
<magnunpaula> de um tal de chaveiro
<magnunpaula> não sei o que "defalt"
<magnunpaula> sem falar que eu quero voltar a logar com senha
<magnunpaula> e minha senha não é reconhecida
<magnunpaula> alguém pode me ajudar?
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, vc sabe me ajudar?
<__default> como vej o negocio da criptgrafia dos arquivos?
<__default> no ubuntu 12.4
<Rudolf> __default: como assim?
<__default> tipo la diz que posso escolher a segurança do arquivos e pede para encriptar
<Rudolf> lá onde?
<__default> na instalação do ubuntu 12.4
<Rudolf> eu usou cryptosetup
<Rudolf> mas depois da instalação
<Rudolf> faço na mão de uma forma mais segura
<Rudolf> __default: na instalação não sabo
<Rudolf> __default: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/08/17/7-steps-to-an-encrypted-partition-local-or-removable-disk/
<Felipe234> ae pessoal, tem algum canal de hardware br por aqui ?
<__default> o Gnome shell para que serve?
<Rudolf> Felipe234: talvez #C4LL
<PontoCom> Ola :)
<rods> nice
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-19
<RodrigO23> Iai galeraaa
<[kernel]> iai sumido
<RodrigO23> saushUHSUhs
<[kernel]> kkkk
<RodrigO23> Fala aew [kernel]
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah manow
<RodrigO23> shaushauhsa
<Monarquista> Boa noite rodr1go
<RodrigO23> Ow vcs ficaram sabendo da ultima
<RodrigO23> a Mozilla esta pensando em descontinuar o Firefox
<[kernel]> como assim..
<RodrigO23> por causa do chrome
<RodrigO23> da uma lida ai no link
<RodrigO23> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/firefox/22289-por-um-fio-o-firefox-esta-com-os-dias-contados-.htm
<RodrigO23> a Mozilla esta alegando que porcausa do chrome, o google diminuiu a cota de patrocinio, e sendo assim a mozilla nao tera $$ para se erguer.
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> poxa fiquei chateado
<[kernel]> quer dizer q vai acabar o mozilla firefox?
<[kernel]> :/
<RodrigO23> a longo prazo? pelo que entendi no texto da materia, Sim
<[kernel]> fodz
<RodrigO23> poe fodz nisso
<RodrigO23> ow [kernel], vc conseguiu aumentatar o som
<[kernel]> som? que som doido kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> Esquece, devo estar confundindo
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<magnunpaula> boa noite ubunteiros
<patrick_> booa magnunpaula
<licio> chronos, ah.. olha vc aqui tambem ;)
<magnunpaula> olá gente
<magnunpaula> eu preciso de uma ajuda
<magnunpaula> minha senha as vezes funciona e as vezes não
<magnunpaula> não ta funcionando na central de atualizações
<magnunpaula> tem alguma forma de eu recuperar minha senha sem precisar formatar meu note de novo?
<magnunpaula> patrick_, vc tem alguma noção do que pode estar ocorrendo comigo?
<patrick_> n
<patrick_> tu esqueceu a senha? magnunpaula ?
<magnunpaula> não patrick_ eu sei ela, nunca a mudei
<magnunpaula> apenas pedi pra iniciar sessão sem precisar dela
<patrick_> uai
<patrick_> quando pedir só digita-la
<magnunpaula> agora quase toda vez que a utilizo diz q ta errada
<magnunpaula> só tem 1 lugar q ela ta funcionando
<magnunpaula> vou ver se ela é a mesma no terminal
<magnunpaula> upgrade e update não funcionam
<magnunpaula> ='(
<patrick_> '-'
<patrick_> tu esqueceu intao
<patrick_> ela ta errada :(
<magnunpaula> acho q encontrei uma forma de fazer outra pelo kernel ou algo assim
<magnunpaula> vo tentar
<magnunpaula> já volto :p
<magnunpaula> patrick_, saba pq eu sei que não esqueci
<magnunpaula> porque quando eu logo, aparece uma janela "desbloquear chaveiro" e eu insiro a senha e ela some
<magnunpaula> mas nos outros lugares não da certo
<magnunpaula> nem pra redefinir senha
<magnunpaula> to tentando alterar pelo grub, mas sem o minimo de conhecimento na area é duro
<magnunpaula> shasuahsuahsuashas
<patrick_> mas a de desbloqueio de tela é a senha do user
<magnunpaula> quando eu perco senha de alguma conta online minha
<magnunpaula> existe pelo menos umas 2 maneiras de eu provar que sou eu e redefinila
<magnunpaula> será que não tem como fazer isso em sistema operacional
<magnunpaula> nossa que dificil
<magnunpaula> como faço pra perguntar no fórum ubuntu - já tenho conta - não encontro como posso formular um tópico pra perguntar
<patrick_> magnunpaula, nem sei tbm..
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> to com problema no flash (firefox e chromium)
<galvao> alguem tem solucao pra isso?
<Celso> galvao instalou o flashplugin-installer ?
<galvao> quando instalei o 12.04 dei o comondo ubuntu-restricted-extras
<galvao> e instalei
<galvao> Celso, tava funcionando normal ate ontem
<bino> bom dia
<Noob> Ola, Galera, bom dia. Queria saber se tem algum aqui que poderia me ajudar num problema de instalacao....
<SuBmUnDo> Noob: pergunta
<Noob> Tinha o windows instalado, mandei o cd instalar ubuntu numa particao unica só pra ele, ele instala, diz que terminou ok, reinicio e ele tenta bootar pelo windows....
<servidor> ola
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> bom dia a todos
<Noob> Ola Paulo !
<pauloolhos> Alguem ja deparou com um problema no ubuntu 10.10
<pauloolhos> O relogio na fica certo
<pauloolhos> mas no setup esta certo
<Noob> SuBmUndDo, tem que rolar um fdisk ou coisa assim ?
<SuBmUnDo> Noob: ta dando o boot pelo windows?
<Noob> exato, eu reinicio depois de completada a instalacao e ele me da erro que nao consegue ler o c:\
<pauloolhos> ola
<spiga> pauloolhos: e so trocar a hora do relogio
<pauloolhos> certo
<pauloolhos> mas quando reinicio a hora altera
<spiga> caso volte acontecer e porque esta habilitado a função de atualizar via internet
<spiga> ou sua localização esta errada.
<pauloolhos> deixe me ver
<SuBmUnDo> vou ter que reiniciar volto ja
<pauloolhos> so um instante
<paulo_> será que alguém pode me auxiliar com uma dúvida de permissões de pasta?
<pauloolhos> Spiga
<pauloolhos> Esta habilitado manual
<G13ydson> Alguem conhece algum canal sobre ruby
<pauloolhos> Região São Paulo
<spiga> que estranho.
<pauloolhos> ai fui no site dominio.BR
<pauloolhos> BR
<pauloolhos> la eles tem uma configuração para NTOP
<pauloolhos> Pra configurar pela internet
<paulo_> alguém sabe como desabilitar a opção gráfica (nautilus) - permissões
<paulo_> ?
<pauloolhos> Spiga
<pauloolhos> Deu certo
<pauloolhos> Fui em preferencia / administraçãp
<pauloolhos> configurei a hora certinho e reiniciei o pc
<pauloolhos> parece que deu certo
<pauloolhos> deixa em conferir
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<pauloolhos> deu certo
<pauloolhos> ok
<pauloolhos> obrigado
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: eaí!
<Lambertini> fala GTK_Thi
<Lambertini> má que diabos a freenode fica kilando meu bot
<GTK_Thi> eita, o meu nunca foi killado
<Lambertini> o meu a maioria das vezes
<Lambertini> Another twistd server is running, PID 5348
<Lambertini> mas não tah
<Lambertini> dei restart
<Lambertini> não entra tb
<GTK_Thi> killall twistd
<Lambertini> baniu pelo ip se pah
<Lambertini> hahah
<Lambertini> eu sei mano
<GTK_Thi> o meu IP muda toda hora
<Lambertini> o meu não
<Lambertini> ehehe
<GTK_Thi> pronto
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, faz o aprenda ser gravado num doc ou num banco de dados
<Lambertini> porque quando reiniciado
<Lambertini> ele esquece tudo
<Lambertini> heeh não sei se vc percebeu
<GTK_Thi> ok, vou fazer isso
<GTK_Thi> pelomenos tentar
<Lambertini> seria interessante
<Lambertini> fim de semana vou separar por modulos
<GTK_Thi> !code a={'};print type(a)
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> EOL while scanning string literal (<string>, line 1)
<Lambertini> <twisted.internet.tcp.Connector instance at 0x874662c> will retry in 8 seconds
<Lambertini> eta freenode
<GTK_Thi> tenta mudar o apelido do bot
<Lambertini> já mudei
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Lambertini> é, tah banido
<Lambertini> por ip
<Lambertini> fodeu
<Lambertini> depois eu vejo isso
<LACabeza> opa
<Psykhe> ae, alguem pode da uma força pra testar meu apache aqui?
<Noob> Alguem aqui manja de problema de instalacao quando a maquina ja tem windows ?
<LACabeza> digam o problema, oras
<LACabeza> se alguem souber, ira ajudar
<Noob> Meu windows deu pau, estou migrando pro Ubuntu, tentei instalar pelo cd, o installer disse que instalou e mandou reiniciar, quando reinicia ele da pau no boot dizendo que o windows esta corrompido,
<galvao> boa tarde
<Noob> tarde :)
<xGrind> Noob, formata ;)
<galvao> to com problema nos navegadores no flash
<galvao> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2617666899319.89850.1784521357&type=3&l=101796bfa7
<galvao> de uma olhada ai
<Noob> eu tentei pelo cd, mas pelo visto nao ta funcionando.... tem algum fdisk ou coisa do estilo no cd ?
<diegovieira> alguem entende um pouco shell script ae?
<LACabeza> Noob, vc quer apagar o windows, continuar com windows e instalar linux, ou o que?
<LACabeza> diegovieira, diga sua duvida
<diegovieira> LACabeza, ja consegui, obg
<diegovieira> eu tinha uma lista de lins e qria alimentar o curl
<diegovieira> xargs resolveu :D
<LACabeza> galvao, adiciona o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LACabeza> ok
<Lambertini> Ursinha, ta ae fofura ?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, melhor correr..chamar mulher de fofa....e gorda msma coisa
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  corre antes q ela te pegue de pau
<Lambertini> ahahah
<Lambertini> não foi nesse sentido
<Lambertini> mas se for fofinha ( de gordinha ) idai ? é baum tb ! heheeh
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  ala te chamano de gorda
<vitorlobo> =X
 * vitorlobo corre
<LACabeza> ei, pra alterar (permanentemente) a variável PATH, é só eu adicionar a linha no .bashrc ou tem algum lugar melhor?
<Lambertini> LACabeza, path do que ?
<LACabeza> variável PATH do bash..
<LACabeza> PATH=$PATH:/dir
<Lambertini> LACabeza, mas vc quer mudar isso pra que?
<Lambertini> só pra entender o que você quer fazer
<LACabeza> Lambertini, para poder
<LACabeza> executar um programa em uma determinada pasta
<LACabeza> sem precisar digitar todo o caminho, apenas o nome do executável...
<LACabeza> eu sei que eu poderia colocar esse programa no /usr/local/bin, mas não é um e sim vários programas que estão em uma pasta.
<LACabeza> por isso queria colocar a pasta na var PATH
<LACabeza> porem, se eu simplesmente adicionar um novo valor à variável PATH, no próximo login, a variável voltaria a ter o valor default
<Ursinha> LACabeza, pra vc mudar permanentemente uma variavel de ambiente, pode mudar em ~/.profile pro seu usuario ou em /etc/profile pro sistema todo
<LACabeza> vlw
<Lambertini> aahaha
<Lambertini> Ursinha, foi mais rápida que eu heim?
<Ursinha> só respondi a pergunta do rapaz :)
<Lambertini> hahah Ursinha me fala de novo o nome do mirc pra shell que eu não lembro mais ? issr?
<Lambertini> sei lá
<Ursinha> irssi
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> como diria fábio junior, BrigadÚ
<Lambertini> vc é de onde Ursinha ?
<Ursinha> eu sou de Campinas, SP
<vitorlobo> aff fabio junior
<vitorlobo> olha a inspiração do cara
<vitorlobo> :S
<Lambertini> Ursinha, jura? sempre toh ai
<Lambertini> alias
<Lambertini> a emrpesa que eu trablho é dai
<Lambertini> eheh
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, cabei de voltei daí ontem
<vitorlobo> de campinas
<Lambertini> fica no centro ?
<Ursinha> pessoal gosta de campinas :P
<Ursinha> eu moro perto do shopping iguatemi
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> eu fico perto do don pedro
<Lambertini> na verdade
<Lambertini> do lado da unicamp
<Lambertini> em barão geraldo
<Lambertini> não conheço ninguém nessa cidade, o povo que trabalha comigo é muito parado
<Lambertini> quando vou ai fico moscando
<Lambertini> é dose
<Lambertini> !bye
<scan_lan> queria saber se tem algum scanner de rede pra ubuntu
<scan_lan> pra deixar um pc protegendo a rede
<[kernel]> scan_lan, sim
<[kernel]> o nmap
<[kernel]> ele detecta as portas abertas
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-20
<[kernel]> quem ae ja usou o vidalia ae
<Ricardoooo> pq o transmittion fecha sozinho?
<JulioNeto> Olá pessoal
<JulioNeto> galera, só pra quebrar um galho aqui
<JulioNeto> como faço pra testar a senha o meu nick?
<JulioNeto> eu n lembro ao certo e queria ver aqui
<liphvf> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<ubuntero> liphvf, diga sua dúvida ou problema que alguém vai ajudar se souber como
<liphvf> eu gostaria de saber como descobrir se meu notebook está usando 1 ou 2 pentes de memoria ram... alguém sabe como posso descobrir?
<liphvf> ubuntero: sabes alguma maneira?
<Monarquista> licensed, veja na bios de sua mobo...
<Monarquista> ops
<Monarquista> nick errado
<Monarquista> liphvf, veja na bios de sua mobo
<liphvf> no caso eu re-inciio o note e fico apertando del, correto
<Monarquista> sim..
<liphvf> ?
<Monarquista> geralmente é isso mesmo
<liphvf> sabe me dizer mais ou menos em que parte estará?
<liphvf> a bios tem tantas configurações
<liphvf> xD
<Monarquista> hardware se não me engano, nem todas são iguais
<Monarquista> mas não é dificil de saber não
<Monarquista> ou
<liphvf> muito obrigado
<liphvf> aaa sim..
<Monarquista> avre o terminal ai e digita "top" sem aspas e veja se tá usando tudo o que se tem de memoria
<liphvf> a nova versão do ubuntu sai quando?
<Monarquista> 26
<Monarquista> *abre
<Monarquista> liphvf,
<Monarquista> quanto de memo se tem no total?!
<Monarquista> 4 gigas, 2...?!
<liphvf> 4 g
<Monarquista> 2 pentes!?
<Monarquista> de s
<Monarquista> 2
<Monarquista> 2x2
<Monarquista> ?
<liphvf> é isso que quero descobrir
<liphvf> xD
<liphvf> vou da um pastebin do top
<liphvf> pera
<Monarquista> po ai não sei se vai conseguir fazer isso sem abrir o seu Hardware não
<liphvf> http://pastebin.com/5dPyx2mj
<Monarquista> tá usando os 4
<liphvf> eu tentei abrir, só que os parafusos tão ruim de sair
<Monarquista> mas não sei quantos pentes se tem
<Monarquista> qual o modelo!?
<Monarquista> já viu no site
<liphvf> eu to querendo deixar esse note com 8g já que é o máximo
<Monarquista> do fabricantes!?
<liphvf> já procurei..
<Monarquista> então veja no site do fabricante se ele suporta isso!
<liphvf> só que tem varios modelos com o mesmo nome
<liphvf> varios opiçoões... do mesmo modelo
<liphvf> sobre os 8g na loja quando comprei, me foi informado e oferecido expandir a memoria até 8
<liphvf> por isso eu sei
<liphvf> xD
<Monarquista> cara, tá fazendo questão a toa, por que não leva e pedi pra abrir, ai se ve quantos pentes vai precisar por pra chegar a 8G
<Monarquista> né não!?
<Monarquista> é até melhor do que você mesmo abrir, not book é uma bosta pra dar manutenção ou tentar fazer upgrade... :s
<liphvf> eu pensei nisso, só que moro em recife, e não tenho carro, e vivo apé, se perder esse notebook me lasco XD
<Monarquista> ...
<liphvf> bom... eu vou achar uma solução aqui, muito obrigado por tudo..
<liphvf> vou tentar a bios
<liphvf> e um programa chamado hardinfo
<liphvf> ve se ele me da alguma informação
<liphvf> xD
<liphvf> muito obrigado
<Monarquista> beleza, sucesso!
<liphvf> xD
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> to com problemas nos meus navegadores
<galvao> ubuntu 12.04
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> to com problemas nos navegadores
<galvao> ubuntu 12.04
 * Rudolf ligando bola de crista
<bino> bom dia
<LACabeza> bom dia
<slipttees> Bom dia
<megalinux> bom dia
<slipttees> podem me ajudar a recuperar a partição ext4 do meu linux
<slipttees> to ficando doido
<slipttees> e2fsck não funciona
<slipttees> :(
<megalinux> pior que nao
<megalinux> sei como
<slipttees> :(
<Rudolf> megalinux: qual o erro?
<Rudolf> duh!
<Rudolf> slipttees:
<RxDx> alguem aqui entende de GIT?
<Rudolf> slipttees: qual o erro?
<RxDx> gostaria de saber se é possivel integrar o GIT + Dropbox a um servidor SSH
<slipttees> Rudolf: o linux não inicia dar erro squahfsh
<Rudolf> slipttees: pega um cd, grave o systemrescue, e booteo
<Rudolf> slipttees: rode o fsck na partição independentemente do sistema instalado
<slipttees> Rudolf: estou tentando usar um livecd para acessar a partição para salvar os arquivos do home
<slipttees> mais na epoca instalei tudo dentro do /
<slipttees> :S
<slipttees> ai fodeo
<slipttees> :/
<Rudolf> slipttees: entao, mas se vc não rodar o fsck corretamente até o fim, e conforme fica tentando, vai piorando a situação da partição
<Rudolf> slipttees: toda fsck -y na particao
<slipttees> Fala que está sendo usada por outro aplicativo
<slipttees> estou usando livecd como pode?
<Rudolf> por isso use o systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> live não foi feito para isso
<Rudolf> e geralmente só atrapalha
<slipttees> Okay, estou a baixar...
<Ursinha> eu sempre uso o livecd pra resolver problemas quaisquer no meu computador, especialmente salvar arquivos do hd
<vieira> bom dia
<vieira> pessoal tenho uma duvida no console
<vieira> quando eu digito w
<vieira> aparece os usuarios logados , blz
<vieira> preciso fazer logout de um sessão aberta presa
<vieira> como faço ?
<vieira> ea nada de dicas?
<Tonao35> boa tarde, to com um problemaar pra ver se alguem pode me ajudar aqui e vou relat
<vieira> fala ai tonao
<vieira> as vezes posso te ajudar
<Tonao35> meu ubuntu e 12.04. fui encerr e deligou]ao de desligarei o bota a sessao e travou. ai eu apert
<Tonao35> deliguei no botao
<vieira> certo ligou novamente o pc
<Tonao35> so que quando liguei novamente, o ubuntu aparece a tela preta :
<vieira> ele tentou recuperar os arquivos
<vieira> ?
<Tonao35> ubuntu 12.04 lts acer tty1
<vieira> só essa tela
<vieira> um
<Tonao35> acer login:
<vieira> blz
<vieira> entre com seu usuario
<vieira> criado
<Tonao35> eu entro
<Tonao35> mais nao abre
<Tonao35> fica so como se fosse no terminal
<vieira> tá
<vieira> mais ele entra no terminal ?
<vieira> pois pelo terminal aberto
<Tonao35> ele nao chega a entrar no ubuntu normal
<vieira> vc pode chama o ambiente gráfico com um comando
<Tonao35> aparece a tela a com esses dizeres
<Tonao35> diga ai entao
<Tonao35> agora to no windows
<vieira> digita isso aqui depois
<vieira> /etc/init.d/gdm start
<vieira> para iniciar o gnome
<vieira> qdo tiver no terminal logado
<vieira> pode usar esse comando tb
<vieira> service gdm start
<vieira> logado como root
<Tonao35> entao vou sair aqui e tentar
<vieira> ou usando o sudo service gdm start
<vieira> blz
<vieira> vai lá
<Tonao35> obrigado
<vieira> qualquer coisar se volta
<vieira> de nada
<vieira> vou estár aqui
<Tonao35> valeu
<vieira> preciso de ajudar alguém ?
<vieira> não lembro como fazer logout de uma sessão presa no terminal?
<vieira> no meu ubuntu server
<vieira> aowwwwwwwwwwwww
<vieira> não tem nessa zica aqui
<vieira> uiiahuahuauauaha
<RxDx> alguem entende de git pode me ajudar a integra-lo ao dropbox e um servidor ssh?
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<Tonao35> meu ubuntu depois de deligado nao abre normalmente. so abre a tela preta com o seguente " ubuntu 12.04 LTs acer tty1  acer login:
<Tonao35> o que fazer?
<Tonao35> alguem pode me ajudar?
<magnunpaula> Boa tarte ubunteros
<Demolidor> boa
<Lambertini> tarde
<tonao35> boa tarde
<tonao35> to precisando de ajuda
<Demolidor> tarde
<tonao35> meu ubuntu 12.04  abre na tela preta pedindo login
<tonao35> "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS acer tty1
<tonao35> acer login :
<tonao35> que fazer?
<Demolidor> faça login normalmente
<tonao35> nao faz
<Demolidor> sudo service gdm restart
<tonao35> so aparece a tela preta com isso ai
<Demolidor> tonao35 digite seu usuário e senha normalmente.
<Demolidor> na sua instalação não deu opção de criar usuário e senha? o.O
<tonao35> pera ai vou ver
<tonao35> tava normal
<Demolidor> tonao35 digite seu usuário e senha e digite sudo service gdm start
<tonao35> mais depois travou eu desliguei no botao e deu isso
<Demolidor> se bem que o meu é gnome, tem isso.
<tonao35> travou
<tonao35> pediu minha senha e travou
<Demolidor> LOL
<tonao35> vou tentar de novo
<Demolidor> se não tiver muita coisa, tente reinstalar.
<Demolidor> tonao35 não entrou no login de usuário?
<tonao35> to reiniciando
<tonao35> travou
<tonao35> login entra mais travou no comando
<Demolidor> O que você tentou instalar antes de acontecer isso?
<tonao35> nada
<Demolidor> Estranho.
<tonao35> so fui encerrar a sessao e travou e desliguei no botao
<tonao35> a unica coisa que instalei foi o tema awoken
<Demolidor> tonao35 isso no unity?
<tonao35> sim
<tonao35> quando coloco
<tonao35> sudo service gdm restart
<tonao35> da
<tonao35> unrecognized service
<Demolidor> pios é, porque meu é gnome. Tô doido.
<tonao35> deu aqui como gdm nao instalado]
<tonao35> aquin quando coloco apt-get install gdm
<tonao35> pede escolher gdm ou light gdm
<tonao35> qual escolho?
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde
<Lambertini> tarde
<Celso> tarde
<vitorlobo> boa tarde cambada
<vitorlobo> :)
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> preciso mais, uma, vez das suas ajudas.
<[orca]> boa tarde
<[orca]> a questão é, que meu modem não quer conectar, na meu ubuntu,
<vitorlobo> [orca],  vc só vive com problema hein mano
<[orca]> por favor, me ajudem
<[orca]> e não é?
<vitorlobo> [orca],  modem 3g ou adsl normal?
<[orca]> sou iniciante
<[orca]> quero aprender
<[orca]> huahuahua
<[orca]> mas este, acredito ser simples,
<vitorlobo> [orca],  modem 3g ou adsl normal?
<[orca]> vitorlobo: rede 3g, pede senha do modem, mas desconheço a senha, e por acaso, um modem, nao o chipe, o modem, tem alguma senha?
<[orca]> modem 3g.
<[orca]> diz que a rede movel precisa de senha, diz aqui, acho que "hey wuaey"
<[orca]> algo assim :D
<vitorlobo> [orca],  deve ser a senha do seu provedor rapaz
<vitorlobo> [orca],  ou do serviço 3g q vc tem
<[orca]> mas tipo
<[orca]> nao pede nem uma senha para conectar
<[orca]> so agora ta pedindo
<[orca]> como eu faço para desinstalar o vivo "vivo padrão" e instalar ou configurar, de novo?
<[orca]> tem como eu concertar?
<[orca]> vitorlovo: sabe, mano?
<[orca]> bem, vou ver se acho algo na google, em fim
<[orca]> ingraçado, que quando eu reiniciava o pc ele pegava normalmente e agora pintou problema de vez1
<[orca]> pois é,.
<[orca]> sabe cxomo eu desinstalo vitorlobo: acho que se tiver, eu concerto
<vitorlobo> [orca],  liga pro suporte do seu 3g ..
<vitorlobo> [orca],  estranho...mas antes pedia senha ?
<[orca]> nao pedia nao
<kayo> [orca], senha geralmente é
<kayo> vivo vivo
<kayo> tim tim
<kayo> claro claro
<kayo> usuario e passwd
<[orca]> vitorlobo: esta graça, passou a acontecer hoje, sei la, 11 horas?
<kayo> isso vc seta, pode ver ou modificar quando vai setar a rede que vc vai conectar
<kayo> la vc muda o telefome que é *99# alguma coisa assim, usuario, senha, essas coisas
<[orca]> so que tipo, o modem conecta normalmente, sem pedir user nem senha, nada
<[orca]> so clico em "conectar" e bin, pronto
<kayo> pq a senha ja ta setada em algum lugar escondido do usuario
<kayo> tecnicamente ele usa sim senha e usuario, mas ja ta salvo
<[orca]> hummmm
<[orca]> liberou aqui, acho
<[orca]> que nada
<[orca]> ah nao acredito
<[orca]> nao liberou
<[orca]> "notificação, rede desconectada você está desconectado"
<[orca]> kaio: mas cara, como desinstalo, em fim, o pacote, para restaurar as senhas, e tudo mais?
<[orca]> acho que se eu apagar a conf e instalar de novo, resolve1
<[orca]> mas é com vocês1
<[orca]> poem me dizer como faço isso?
<[orca]> ei gente, quando poderem me ajudar, ok, espero, estou de outro pc e no momento nao preciso da internet mas, em fim.
<[orca]> assim que possível, me ajudem a remover a conf e  instalar, é fácio.
<[orca]> só ir em "vivo padrão" e pronto1.
<illuminarch> boa tarde
<Lambertini> taed
<Lambertini> tarde
<illuminarch> Lambertini :)
<[orca]> boa tarde
<illuminarch> PontoCom Ursinha barna tudo bem ?
<illuminarch> [orca] boa
<[orca]> bem...
<[orca]> vou falar com meu pai, talvez ele me ajude a configurar lá.
<Lambertini> illuminarch, :)
<illuminarch> [orca] vc esta querendo configurar o que ?
<illuminarch> Lambertini tudo certo ?
<mfilipe> o software da receita federal funciona no openjdk?
<Lambertini> illuminarch, tudo sim
<Lambertini> e por ai ?
<illuminarch> Lambertini tudo certo, soh um pouco cansado...mas normal...
<vitorlobo> quem souber morre
<Lambertini> illuminarch, sim, eu também
<illuminarch> vitorlobo kkkk tinha que ser voce... o que foi homem ?
<Lambertini> normal
<illuminarch> vitorlobo remedio remedio remedio
<[orca]> souber q, vitorlobo?
<illuminarch> mfilipe funciona sim, voce pode consultar no proprio site da receita federal
<illuminarch> existem instruções de instalações.
<illuminarch> *instalação.
<[orca]> iluminarch, bem, configurar uma coisa aqui da vivo, queria apagar o programa do meu ubuntu mas nao sei se daria muito jeito nao.
<illuminarch> vitorlobo o udontknow tem entrado aqui ?
<mfilipe> illuminarch, valeu! :)
<illuminarch> [orca] que "coisa" voce quer configurar ? E que programa no seu ubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> illuminarch,  vai saber....sei nao
<[orca]> bem que queria saber a remover os pacotes de configuração de provedores e modens configurados, tem como remover?
<illuminarch> vitorlobo blz
<Tonao35> boa tarde
<Tonao35> to com um problema e ate agora nao resolvi,
<Tonao35> espero que consigua com algum de vcs
<Lambertini> Tonao35, qual ?
<illuminarch> [orca] ter tem, mas vc nao acha desnecessário ? A lista de provedores apenas facilita e nao vai atrapalhar em nada...
<Tonao35> depois de ficar travado meu ubuntu, desliguei no botao do notebook
<illuminarch> [orca] o que vc tem que fazer é configurar corretamente e pronto tudo funciona....
<[orca]> iluminarch: bem, coisa, conectar quando vou conectar, acusa erro, diz erro aqui, nao sei q é. aliás, erro nao pede uma suposta senha, e nao sei nao esta senha, até pq nunca ezigiu como agora acho, queria remover a conf e instalar de novo.
<Tonao35> quando liguei apareceu a tela preta so com "ubuntu 12.04 lts tty1
<Tonao35> acer login:
<Lambertini> Tonao35, cara
<Tonao35> o demolidor falou pra ue dar um comando
<Lambertini> porque diabos não faz o loguin ?
<Tonao35> faco mais nunca abre de forma grafica
<Lambertini> sudo startx
<Lambertini> se loga primeiro
<illuminarch> [orca] essa senha é a mesma senha que vc usa para conectar o seu modem a internet, essa senha deve ser fornecida pela vivo... o seu sistema tem que apenas reconhecer o seu hardware e conectar, se ele esta gerando erro de senha é um problema com sua operadora e nao com o seu sistema.
<Tonao35> gdm restart diz que nao tinha o gdm
<Lambertini> STARTX
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: eaí
<Tonao35> ai instalei o gdm mais fica na tela roxa com o nome ubuntu e os pontinhos píscando o tempo todo
<[orca]> iluminarch:  nao exatamente remover o ``vivo'' da lista de servidores, so a conf que eu fiz quando pedil para configurar queria configurar como se o vivo nunca estivesse sido conectado na maquina
<Lambertini> Tonao35, vc tah lendo o que eu estou dizendo?
<barna> illuminarch, tudo bem! e vc?
<illuminarch> barna tudo certo hehehe e as novas?
<[orca]> po acho que so da um "enter"
<Tonao35> em algumas descricoes em algumas tentativas dando como problema ao ativar o swap
<Lambertini> não ajudo mais
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Lambertini> clear
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: como vai?
<illuminarch> [orca] vc fez a configuração via interface certo ? neste caso é soh clicar e excluir na sua configuração de conexão, lembrando que para excluir o modem nao pode estar ativo e o aplicativo nao pode estar em modo de tentativa de conexao...se nao dara erros
<illuminarch> ou voce pode conferir e corrigir as configuracoes que vc usou
<[orca]> onde eu vou para efetuar isso? preciso estar como root?
<illuminarch> [orca] nao...com seu usuario normal
<[orca]> gtk_thi, sim, vou bem, só que o meu ``orca'' ficou sem falar a digitação por que eu nao quiz que ele dissece mais, :P
<illuminarch> da mesma forma que vc configurou vc desconfigura ou faz alteracoes
<Tonao35> Lambertini, vou fazer aqui
<[orca]> onde eu vou?
<Tonao35> mm
<[orca]> como eu faço cara
<[orca]> preciso ajeitar
<illuminarch> [orca] qual a versao do seu sistema ?
<GTK_Thi> o orca aqui está bugado, pois quando adiciono uma palavra no dicionário de pronúncia, ele quando digito alguma coisa com esta palavra, o orca simplesmente ignora a msg que vir, mas isso só acontece no terminal
<[orca]> bah!
<Lambertini> cara
<[orca]> 10.10
<Lambertini> vou comprar uma baleia pra vcs
<Lambertini> só falam em orca
<Lambertini> o dia inteiro
<Lambertini> rs
<Tonao35> Lambertini, entrei como root dei o comando sudo startx e a tela ta toda preta
<Lambertini> se entrou como root
<Lambertini> não precisa do sudo
<Lambertini> startx
<Lambertini> só
<Tonao35> ok
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini:  ahaha
<Tonao35> vou tentar de novo
 * GTK_Thi dá uma risada
<illuminarch> [orca] veja esse video tutorial http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1QdlgLDNik
<[orca]> humm, sem jeito de assistir videos acho,
<[orca]> nao sou muito "acustumado" com outube, gosto mesmo de ler, ao invéz de assistir
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: q tu acha do meu orca ta bugado, eu tou usando gnome 3.2
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: e pra completar a bagunça, o wine ta meio bugado
<[orca]> quem tem estas confs é meu pai. dps falo com ele e configuro, já que o mesmo, nao sabe de linux
<[orca]> action rir
<illuminarch> [orca] veja o link http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=77564.0
<illuminarch> [orca] normalmente isso sao duvidas comuns, como voce diz que gosta de ler, faça buscas no forúm, sempre tem respostas e assim voce aprende e futuramente pode ajudar quem tiver a mesma duvida que vc...
<Tonao35> nao adiantou ficando travado ainda
<RodrigO23> Boa tarde galerinha
<illuminarch> Pessoal, boa tarde pra voce...preciso sair um pouco...a noite volto...um grande abraço...
<illuminarch> *voces
<[orca]> pois é
<Lambertini> Tonao35, tem que retornar alguma mensagem de erro
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: mas sabe qual a boa notícia? q o meu pc inicia
<[orca]> rodrigo23: mas tu já some, em, guri?
<RodrigO23> auhsauhsua
<RodrigO23> Pse neh manoe
<RodrigO23> ow te confundi anteontem
<RodrigO23> shaushausha
<RodrigO23> com o [kernel]
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<[kernel]> ;/
<[orca]> action dá uma risada
<RodrigO23> ow [kernel]
<RodrigO23> tudo blza manow
<[orca]> risadaaaa
<GTK_Thi> qq tem o kernel
<[kernel]> firmeza
<[orca]> rodrigo23: meu vivo deu pau aqui, tou num pc aqui, vou concertar dps, quando pegar as confs detalhada com meu pai.
<RodrigO23> confundi ele com com o orca,
<[kernel]> dei uma de pédreiro hoje rebocando aqui a parede de casa
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> por ele usar o nick entre cochetes
<[orca]> risomau
<RodrigO23> eu toh ajundando meu pai com pintura e grafiato
<[orca]> tem que saber um pouco de cada né [kernel]?
<RodrigO23> se precisar
<RodrigO23> tamo ai
<RodrigO23> kkkkk
<[orca]> :P:P
<RodrigO23> [orca], entao vc nao conseguiu arrumar aqui
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> preciso da senha do vivo, vivo internet, ele tá pedindo uma suposta senha que nao seiqual é, vou ver pedir ao meu pai ver, melhor dizendo no windows a senha e user que ele definiu e configurar no ubuntu,
<[orca]> meu pai nao sabe mecher no linux1
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: mais provável que a senha é vivo
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: não sei
<GTK_Thi> legal o pidgin novo
<RodrigO23> a senha eh vivo
<RodrigO23> eu toh usando o xchat do mac os hoje
<GTK_Thi> que coisa estranha
<GTK_Thi> consegui rodar o wine com som como root
<GTK_Thi> e o wine do user bugou
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<[orca]> pois e
<[orca]> vou ver as confs do modem aqui
<[orca]> conexoes de rede né?
<[orca]> fvoltei
<[orca]> achei a conta da vivo aqui.
<[orca]> conexoes de rede, em fim
<[orca]> !bye
<[orca]> vich
<GTK_Thi> quem é duplicau
<[orca]> me digam, nao elegeram as adms do botnao?
<[orca]> po eu so digitei o "tchau"em iingles e ele se foi.
<GTK_Thi> o meu só tem 2 adms
<GTK_Thi> risada
<GTK_Thi> root@thiago:/home/thiago#
<GTK_Thi> queria o gnome 2
<[orca]> mas esse aí caiu
<GTK_Thi> eu acho "mais melhor"
<[orca]> meu acho q é gnome 2.32
<GTK_Thi> o meu é a porcaria do gnome 3.2.
<GTK_Thi> q veio com orca bugado
<GTK_Thi> ah nao entendo
<RodrigO23> a google deveria de mobilizar
<RodrigO23> e criar um aplicativo
<RodrigO23> igual ao translate
<GTK_Thi> RodrigO23: Como assim?
<[orca]> valeu, gente
<[orca]> só precisei editar e já estou de meu linux, novamente
<GTK_Thi> RodrigO23: Ja baixei ele mas não consegui usar.
<[orca]> obrigado, mais um avez.
<RodrigO23> tipo fazer um aplicativo melhor que o orca, para pessoas deficientes
<RodrigO23> usando toda a tecnologia que eles usam no google translate
<[orca]> rodrigo23: o caso, é, nao fazer um novo, e melhorar oque agente tem.
<RodrigO23> so que para Linux neh
<[orca]> o orca já é uma boa ferramente, e seria bem legal enqaunto as pessoas desenvolvem ele.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: tu sabia q o orca é em python?
<[orca]> rodrigo23: na verdade o orca/nvda sao parecidos  em python, acho que com poucas modificaões eles rodam em ambas plataformas.
<[orca]> claro que sabia.
<[orca]> nao é atoa quando dou killalll python ele vai junto
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: muitas, pois os pacotes q o nvda usam são para windows, e os pacotes q o orca usa, são para linux, como a ATS-PI, ATK, etc.
<[orca]> mas em fim.
<[orca]> a questao é outra, gtk_thi
<[orca]> seria legal se o zandrebran estivesse aqui, nao prestei a atenção se ele está.
<[orca]> quem diria, so precisava editar o vivo.
<[orca]> bem o orca, realmente ainda precisa evoluir em certas cosas
<[orca]> mas uma coisa que realmente nao quero que ele leia é o wine, aco
<[orca]> acho dg
<GTK_Thi> o wine ele nunca vai ler acho
<GTK_Thi> vai depender dos desenvolvedores do wine
<RodrigO23> volto mais tarde galera
<[orca]> mas nao quero mesmo que ele leia, já penssou eel falando junto com o papovox, webvox em fim? :P
<RodrigO23> flw
<[orca]> seria meio que complicado
<[orca]> vai lá cara
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> vaco
<GTK_Thi> meu nvda ja fez isto
<GTK_Thi> bem, pelo q vi a google ja trabalhou no orca, em 2008.
<[orca]> bah, seria bom se fizessem vozes sapi pra ele.
<GTK_Thi> q eu saiba da pra rodar a raquel no wine
<GTK_Thi> 	como root é claro
<[orca]> ahaha
<[orca]> eu rodo a liane sem problemas
<[orca]> se eu quizer acho que instalo muitas vozes sapi sem problemas.
<GTK_Thi> as vozes sapi5 só como root
<[orca]> e pq?
<GTK_Thi> a resposta é simples:
<GTK_Thi> pq como usuário normal elas no funcionam
<[orca]> e pq?
<[orca]> nao faz sentido1
<[orca]> hmmmmm
<RobertoNTWS> boa noite
<RobertoNTWS> Alguem saberia me auxiliar sobre mapeamento de pastas windows no ubuntu?
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS,
<Lambertini> o que vc precisa?
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini, na verdade toda vez que utilizao o smbfs ou o mount.cifs após algum tempo o compartilhamento
<RobertoNTWS> fica travado
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, se vc trabalha com DHC
<Lambertini> DHCP
<Lambertini> isso vai continuar
<Lambertini> tem que ter ipfixos
<Lambertini> no servidor e na máquina que vc quer compartilhar
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini, então eu teria que fixar IP's nos dois pcs domésticos para que não "perdesse" o compartilhamento? Sabe dizer pq isto ocorre?
<Lambertini> mount -t cifs -o username=usuariodowindows //ipdamaquia /pasta destino
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, porque na hora de montar
<Lambertini> ele pega pelo IP que você está
<Lambertini> se isso mudar
<Lambertini> como ele vai saber aonde está?
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini, então, quando eu falei algum tempo, digo após 2 horas
<RobertoNTWS> quanto tempo acessar a pasta que montei, ela fica travada
<RobertoNTWS> toda vez que faço uma montagem de uma pasta windows
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> é só lentidão
<Lambertini> ou ela perde a montagem ?
<RobertoNTWS> O que ocorr é que quando acesso o /mnt/windows/ por exemplo, as vezes o terminal ou quando vou pelo modo gráfico, fica o relógio processando como se estivesse procurando algo
<RobertoNTWS> e não abre a pasta
<RobertoNTWS> se eu reiniciar o note volta a fucionar.
<RobertoNTWS> Porém, não consigo desmontar também
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, é o tipo de montagem que você está fazendo, tah fazendo alguma coisa errada
<Lambertini> digita só mount
<Lambertini> deve aparece as partições montadas
<Lambertini> me passa a que vc quer desmontar
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini, neste momento não tenho como te mandar pois não tenho nenhum compartilhamento aqui. Para montar eu exatamente como você mostrou
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, não entendi
<RobertoNTWS> a unica diferença é que coloquei como parametro o "credentials=/root/compartilhamento.txt"
<Lambertini> não precisa
<Lambertini> monta do jeito que eu te falei
<Lambertini> e no windows
<Lambertini> coloca o usuario todos
<Lambertini> no compartilhamento de pasta
<Lambertini> ai fica assim mount -t cifs -o username=todos //192.168.1.101/pastacompartilhada /pasta destino
<Lambertini> ele vai pedir senha, vc só da enter em branco
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini, perfeito. Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Assim que eu tiver uma oportunidade eu faço este teste. Estou tendo este problema com uma maquina virtual que fiz no pc do serviço
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, beleza cara, boa sorte, quando precisar estamos ai
<RobertoNTWS> toda vez que vou tentar acessar um compartilhamento, ele simplesmente some
<RobertoNTWS> ;]
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, se ele some
<Lambertini> é o problema de IP que eu falei
<Lambertini> se é lentidão é o modo de compartilhamento
<Lambertini> então tah ai
<Lambertini> as duas dúvidas tiradas
<RobertoNTWS> hehe!! Perfeito. Obrigado mais uma vez
<Lambertini> é nóis
<Lambertini> vou praula, tcc hoje
<Lambertini> abraço pra quem fica
<RobertoNTWS> BOa sorte Lambertini
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, valeu mas hoje não é apresentação só a aula de tcc :p
<RobertoNTWS> Lambertini,  rsrsrsrs mas vai se preparando! Apresentei o meu ano passado e foi tenso rs
<Lambertini> RobertoNTWS, o meu é no fim do ano, mas o meu é "mais tranquilo" não é nada na área de linux nem de programação, sou designer na verdade
<Lambertini> eheh
<RobertoNTWS> Q bacana, sempre tive interesse em partir para esta area
<Lambertini> sim trabalho com ela faz 8 anos
<Lambertini> fui
<RobertoNTWS> Abraço
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-21
<xGrind> Kazenin, como faz pra atualizar uma versao do ubuntu msm? dist-upgrade ?
<Kazenin> xGrind: sudo do-release-upgrade
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> alguem ae usa mysql
<noghdroide> Lambertini vc é do México?
<noghdroide> Ursinha oi
<Guto> hehy
<Guto> people
<Guto> cambada
<Guto> como faço pra ganha CD da ubuntu?
<Guto> ??
<Effenberg0x0> Junte 10 tampinhas de fanta e envie para a caixa postal da Canonical. No envelope responda: "Por que Fanta e Ubuntu tem tudo a ver?". As 100 melhores respostas receberão o CD do Ubuntu via Download do site Ubuntu.com em formato ISO.
<MarconM> aeuhauheauahuahauea
<MarconM> rachei
<semeion> LOOL
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> Effenberg0x0 voce deveria ganhar .... foi a melhor resposta
<MarconM> \o/
<Effenberg0x0> :)
<MarconM> kkkk
<MarconM> soh isso para me acordar numa hora dessas depois do mysql nao ta rodando direito =/
<Effenberg0x0> 2am, não consegui não ser sarcástico
<MarconM> semeion \o/ ta vivo fala comigo *-*
<semeion> fala MarconM
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<semeion> blz?
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> semeion por uqe ta sumido todo esse tempo
<MarconM> nunca mais falou com agente
<MarconM> alguem usa mysql ae
<JavaNunes> oi gays
<MarconM> ?
<JavaNunes> meu sistema ? alienigena, se eu te der usuario pra entrar no meu ssh, mesmo assin vc nao me derruba
<zanin> alguem ae?
<JavaNunes> oi
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  a unheta ta forte ae hein
<JavaNunes> meu sistema ? alienigena, o de voces, nao
<JavaNunes> indistrutivel
<vitorlobo> licensed, ta porai?
<JavaNunes> a bando de cornos
<JavaNunes> nao rebootam meu computer nem com ssh aberto
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, drugs
<JavaNunes> tenho um OS reptiliano, e vc?
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, tenho o debian ganhei
<JavaNunes> nao, se eu entrar via ssh no seu lindo debian eu o tiro do ar, j? o contr?rio, nao ? verdade
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, tenta :)
<JavaNunes> te dou a senha do meu ssh s? pra te mostrar que vc nao vai conseguir nada
<JavaNunes> depois entro no seu com senha
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, lol...como vc é hackudo
<JavaNunes> sou da brasnet
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, n diga
<vitorlobo> :)
<JavaNunes> e ai
<JavaNunes> fui
<vitorlobo> :)
<thiagochixaro> ola pessoal, tem alguem com experiencia com o ubuntu netbook remix?
<licensed> vitorlobo, agora to
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq quando clico no envelope de mensagem do amsn abre o geany?
<Tonao35> bom dia
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia
<Tonao35> meu 12.04 ta travando muito quando coloco particionado com windows
<Tonao35> as vezes tenho que entrar no windows antes e depois reiniciar pra coseguir abrir o ubuntu sem travar
<Tonao35> fui
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq quando clico no envelope de mensagem do amsn abre o geany?
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe pq quando clico no envelope de mensagem do amsn abre o geany?
<Celso> SuBmUnDo, no ubuntu 12.04?
<SuBmUnDo> Celso, no 10.10 pq deixei como navegador padrao o chormium
<SuBmUnDo> dai instalei o midori e ficou como correio o midori quando retirei o midori que vou no envelope de correio aparece o geany
<Celso> SuBmUnDo, a bom......no ubuntu 12.04 nem instala mais o amsn
<SuBmUnDo> vou remover tudo do amsn e instalar novamente
<pauloolhos> ola
<pauloolhos> senhores
<pauloolhos> Tenho o Windows7 e ununtu
<pauloolhos> o windows 7 parou de iniciar
<Lambertini_> tah osso hoje esse servidor
<pauloolhos> lambertini
<Lambertini_> pauloolhos, oi
<pauloolhos> Tudo bem meu carl
<pauloolhos> caro
<Lambertini_> beleza e ai ?
<pauloolhos> Tenho o ubuntu e win7 na mesma maquina win7 parou de iniciar
<pauloolhos> estou otimo
<Lambertini_> bom
<Lambertini_> então cara, mas parou de iniciar, tem algum motivo ou foi do nada?
<pauloolhos> foi do nada
<Lambertini_> já deu uma olhada no grub ou no lilo?
<Lambertini_> não sei que tah usando ai
<pauloolhos> sim
<pauloolhos> uso sim grub
<Lambertini_> olhou, e não achou nada de mais?
<pauloolhos> ai comeca a carregar o win7 e reinicia
<Lambertini_> pauloolhos, se ele aparece a opção do windows, vc clica ele começa a startar e para é problema no windows não no gerenciador de bot
<Lambertini_> seu windows deve ter dado algum pau
<Lambertini_> tenta entrar em modo de segurança e ve se vai
<Lambertini_> http://hardsoftdicas.wordpress.com/2008/02/01/configuracao-grub-dual-boot-ubuntu-windows/
<pauloolhos> ok
<dcastro> dcastro
<kevin> fala galera
<kevin> estou com um problema na minha maquina
<kevin> o ubuntu estava sendo atualizado para uma nova versão
<kevin> ai desliguei a maquina sem querer
<kevin> agora ele não inicia mas
<kevin> alguma susgestão
<licensed> estou com problemas no virtualbox. nao inicia o sistema. quando vou pro terminal, ele fica dando um erro READ DMA. há algumas semanas comprei uma memoria ram que veio com defeito, talvez esse tenha sido o problema. mas como consertar? https://www.dropbox.com/s/nvyv8bumgqq2nbx/IMG_20120421_012551.jpg
<Lambertini> kevin, reinstale :)
<Lambertini> licensed, reinstale
<licensed> Lambertini, tenho arquivos importantes na vm
<Lambertini> licensed, não mexa nas partições
<Lambertini> e outra, vc deveria ter criado um /home
<Lambertini> separado
<Lambertini>  pra fazer isso
<licensed> Lambertini, meu sistema é xpzão
<Lambertini> licensed, devia ter feito isso na vm ?
<licensed> Lambertini, nao estou entendendo kra
<Lambertini> vc chega a entrar com algum uruario ?
<licensed> Lambertini, eu tenho um xp virtualizado. ele que está com problema
<Lambertini> ahhhhh
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> licensed, só reinstalar
<Lambertini> não mexa nas partições
<licensed> é que nao entendo de win. mas me parece que reinstalando os arquivos realmente nao somem
<licensed> valeu vou tentar
<licensed> de qq forma criarei um backup do .vdi
<Lambertini> licensed, certo, mas não mexa nas partições
<licensed> sim sim
<Lambertini> que vc não perde
<Lambertini> boa sorte
<licensed> brigadao ae
<Lambertini> magina
<zinhoflag1> teste
<zinhoflag1> ajuda
<Lambertini> ?
<zinhoflag1> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda, n estou conseguindo colar com os dois botoes do mouse na versao 11.10 ,
<vitorlobo> licensed,  vai na cp dai?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, tu n é a mae do rafael n?
<Lambertini> lol
<licensed> vitorlobo, claro =D
<vitorlobo> licensed, to pensando em descer tbm
<licensed> vitorlobo, descer ou subir?
<vitorlobo> licensed, de salvador praí é barato...da 100 pilas ,79 as vezes via webjet
<vitorlobo> licensed,  vai de caravana?
<vitorlobo> licensed,  subir e descer
<licensed> vitorlobo, nao pow, sou daqui
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> licensed, sim mas de caravana paga mais barato ne..
<vitorlobo> em grupo
<vitorlobo> :P
<licensed> vitorlobo, em sao paulo é, nao sei se recife vai ter isso.. acho que nao por causa da limitacao de 2mil pessoas
<Catharina> vitorlobo nao, nao sou a mãe dele nao
<licensed> vitorlobo, e nao sei se pode caravana da mesma cidade
<vitorlobo> licensed, 1 hora e meia daqui prai eu axo
<vitorlobo> de viagem
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh no maximo hehehe de busao é 12h
<vitorlobo> licensed,  e busao sai mais caro q aviao
<licensed> vitorlobo, sei como é.. daqui pra sp tambem é mais caro de busao.. mas ta bom. offtopic =x
<vitorlobo> alguém sabe como instala essa bosta desse glibc-2.7?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo :]
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  tbm bem?
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, ela mora ai pra suas bandas
<Lambertini> heeh
<vitorlobo> Catharina, es minha conterranea?
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo voce eh de ssa?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  sou
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  mas moro em Lauro de Freitas
<Catharina> vitorlobo, lauro de freitas pra mim é quintal, nem eh longe
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tem qt anos?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, 26
<vitorlobo> Catharina, é perto mesmo :)
<Lambertini> aahhaah já rolou uma paquera aqui ?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, -.-" n viaja
<Catharina> Lambertini, haushaushuahsuhaushauhsa
<Catharina> Lambertini so pq ele mora no mesmo lugar e tem a msm idade que eu? xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina, e vc, tem qto? tem mais gente de ssa aqui...q eu saiba
<vitorlobo> tem o alan...mas ele ta off
<Catharina> vitorlobo tenho 26 tb
<Lambertini> Catharina, porque não pode ser?
<Lambertini> na vida só basta oportunidades e gostos ..rs
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  é imâ é? atração fatal?
<Lambertini> toh ajundando em 3 canais hoje tah osso
<Lambertini> ehehe
<vitorlobo> auhauahhuauhaa
<Catharina> Lambertini, é né? =P
<Catharina> Lambertini, no canal do debian voce ta me ajudando
<Catharina> =D
<vitorlobo> nem ubuntu é uso cara
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, vc não sabe aproveitar as oportunidades horas !
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> eu uso debian
<vitorlobo> :
<vitorlobo> :O
<Catharina> vitorlobo voce faz o que da vida?
<Lambertini> debinhuu aownnnnnnnn
<Lambertini> =*
<vitorlobo> Catharina, sou garoto de programa =\
<Catharina> eu quero testar o debinho
 * vitorlobo programador
<Catharina> vitorlobo haushausuahsuhaushauhsa
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  e vc moça?
<Catharina> vitorlobo to querendo entrar pra essa vida sua aí tb =p
<Catharina> mas ainda to estudando
<vitorlobo> Catharina, grande passo :) "querer"
<vitorlobo> Catharina, a propósito estudando onde? auto-didata?
<Catharina> vitorlobo vontade eu tenho mt
<Catharina> vitorlobo
<Catharina> unrrum
<Catharina> peguei o guia iniciante foca linux pra estudar
<vitorlobo> Catharina, boto mais fé em auto didatismo mesmo hehe
<Catharina> vou colocar o debian na VM pra entender um pouco mais
<Catharina> mas quero prestar vestibular esse ano na ufba e ifba pra ter uma graduação em TI
<Catharina> vitorlobo voce ja tem formação?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, que surpresa te encontrar aqui ainda mais de ssa :)....n é comum em ssa encontrar-mos pessoas da área de T.I..alias, as coisas aqui são bem paradas/lentas nesse ramo
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  nada..faço S.I na fib
<vitorlobo> Catharina, mas comecei atuando antes de entrar entende?
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo eu tentei SI na ufba ano passado, mas nao passei na seg fase
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai no flisol dia 28 la na FTC?
<Catharina> vitorlobo entendo sim
<Catharina> vitorlobo irei :]
<Catharina> vitorlobo um amigo meu vai palestrar
<vitorlobo> iremos :)
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai pra q sala? infra ou dev?
<Lambertini> !titulo http://lambertini.com.br
<Duplicao> Lambertini, http://lambertini.com.br -- Alexandre Lambertini -
<Catharina> vitorlobo, ainda nao sei
<Catharina> rs
<vitorlobo> !titulo http://www.projectzim.com
<Duplicao> vitorlobo, http://www.projectzim.com -- Project Zim
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<Catharina> vitorlobo, como te falei to mt 'neném' na area de TI
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  to na duvida tbm..axo q vou tirar cara ou coroua =\
<Catharina> então fico meio em duvida
<Catharina> mais perto decido, mas estarei la com ctz
<vitorlobo> Catharina, mas é pq me parece interessante as 2 salas hehe ...axo q n vai ser mais de 1 dia pra eu poder ver as duas palestras
<Catharina> vitorlobo n n, so dia 28 mesmo
<vitorlobo> é...vai ser no cara ou coroa msmo
<vitorlobo> :S
<vitorlobo> Catharina, eu entrei nesse ramo por acaso eu fazia artes visuais na ufba
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  parece meio "nada haver" ne?
<vitorlobo> ;P
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu faço fisioterapia e quero entrar em TI, portanto nada do que me fale vai parecer 'nada a ver' =p
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ou entao temos algo em comum ...a maluquice
<Catharina> vitorlobo xD
<Catharina> com certeza
<Lambertini> agora sim tah rolando uma paquerinha
<Lambertini> eheheh
<Catharina> Lambertini hasuhaushauhuhsuahsha
<Lambertini> (L)
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9B9YQ3bfvI
<vitorlobo> Catharina, eu comecei a me envolver no ramo nesse projeto..talvez vc tenha visto em ssa
<vitorlobo> ou nao
<vitorlobo> Catharina, a todo mundo q eu mostro ninguém viu..entao...ja to acostumado
<vitorlobo> Catharina, foi em 2009 :) recente até
<Lambertini> músiquinha pra voces
<Lambertini> !youtube John Paul Young - Love Is In The Air
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  vc da um bom cupido cara.... faz um bot cupido ae
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Lambertini> !youtube Love Is In The Air
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Duplicao> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, bye, depois, diga, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo
<Lambertini> caramba
<Lambertini> !putz
<Lambertini> ranquei o modulo youtube
<vitorlobo> AUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAA
<Lambertini> sem querer
<vitorlobo> o bot mandou vc se catar resumindo
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<Catharina> vitorlobo, o flisol voce pode assistir em 2 salas ou so 1?
<Lambertini> tah, mando aqui mesmo
<Lambertini> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNC0kIzM1Fo
<Catharina> pensei de assistir até o horario do almoço em uma e voltando do almoço em outra =D
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  quem souber, morre.... axo q vou pra sala de dev mesmo....mas se pudesse eu veria as duas
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, vou falar com meu amigo que vai palestrar la
<Catharina> e te passo
<Lambertini> aownnnnnn
<Lambertini> ^^
<Catharina> vitorlobo ps.: eu n conheço o video
<Catharina> rs
<Catharina> Lambertini, que foi? 0.o
 * vitorlobo -.-"
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhaaa
<Lambertini> Catharina, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNC0kIzM1Fo
<Catharina> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  poisé....grandes cchances de pegar antipatia se vc for fã de star wars...afinal imaginar starwars com ivete sangalo...é....
<vitorlobo> tenso
<vitorlobo> mas eu nunca vi starwars -.-"
<vitorlobo> na verdade nunca senti vontade
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  na real sou um baiano descaracterizado...n suporto carnaval..axé...essa zorra toda ae
<vitorlobo> fazer oq
<vitorlobo> :S
<Catharina> vitorlobo nunca saí no carnaval, sempre viajo
<Catharina> rs
<vitorlobo> eu ja sai...em carnaval
<vitorlobo> quando cheguei lá
<vitorlobo> deu vontade de realmente sair
<vitorlobo> mas n dava...tava muito socado
<vitorlobo> entao tive q esperar auhahua
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, entendi
<vitorlobo> sei la...dizem q gosto musical n se discute ne
<Catharina> vitorlobo, isso é
<vitorlobo> n curto axé, pagode, sertanejo, e derivados
<Catharina> mas vc curte o que?
<Catharina> =D
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo eu curto forró e sertanejo
<vitorlobo> mpb, rock, internacional, até musica romantica eu curto...tipo decada de 70,80 more than words essa pegada ae
<vitorlobo> :D
<Catharina> vitorlobo mas tb curto angra, metallica, beatles xD
<vitorlobo> até uns mais old school...
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> é bem por aí
<vitorlobo> :)
<Lambertini> haahha
<Catharina> vitorlobo eu curto a festa, na verdade
<Lambertini> olha esse povo
<Catharina> xd
<Catharina> xD
<Lambertini> renunciando a música raiz deles
<Lambertini> heehh
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é q eu sou mais "sussa" n gosto de aglomerados.."muvuca"
<vitorlobo> Catharina, o estranho é n gostar de muvuca mas gostar de conhecer gente...axo q sou comunicativo ...mas gosto de ambiente mais tranquilo...essa loucura de monte de gente conversando ao mesmo tempo enfim
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hoje em dia eu tb nao gosto de lugares cheios
<vitorlobo> da certo n auhauha
<vitorlobo> :D
<Catharina> vitorlobo, vou pra forró pra dançar pq amo dançar forró mesmo
<vitorlobo> Catharina, fiz dança de salão ó
<Catharina> mas se o lugar tiver mt cheio eu já quero ir embora
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Catharina> vitorlobo uia é pé de valsa =P
 * vitorlobo sai mais duro do que quando entrei
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> q sou tronxo demais
<vitorlobo> ;S
<Lambertini> hummm
<vitorlobo> pé de pau isso sim
<Lambertini> quanta coisa em comum
<Lambertini> que belezinha
<Lambertini> mora perto, mesma idade
<vitorlobo> o tronxo?
<Lambertini> não gostam de lugares cheios
<vitorlobo> ahahahuauhauha
<Lambertini> os dois renunciaram a música raiz
<Catharina> Lambertini, gostam de TI xD
<Catharina> hausaushuaushauhsuhasa
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Catharina> algum dos dois tem twitter?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  sou desajeitado :)
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  talvez por ficar mtu tempo no pc...ou por ser alto
<vitorlobo> n sei
<vitorlobo> so sei q sou
<vitorlobo> ;D
<Catharina> vitorlobo voce mede qt?
<vitorlobo> engraçado q eu lembro q ja dançei lambada bem uma vez
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> Catharina, 1.89
<Lambertini> Catharina, tenho, mas raramente uso, foi o tempo
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> alto mesmo, sou baixinha rs
<Lambertini> Catharina, https://www.facebook.com/alexandre.lambertini
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  mulher mtu alta é estranho
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  n axa?
<Catharina> vitorlobo acho, 'gosto de mim' desse tamanho, dá pra usar salto
<Catharina> xD
<vitorlobo> eu ainda bato a cabeça em lugares altos as vezes
<vitorlobo> faz parte
<Catharina> Lambertini te add
<Catharina> =D
<Lambertini> Catharina, só chegou o convite no iphone
<vitorlobo> net aqui ta uma lezeira =\
<Lambertini> jaja chega aqui no navegador
<Catharina> Lambertini, vi uma coisa que temos em comum no seu face
<Catharina> fotos de cerveja e pratos =D
<Lambertini> heehe
<vitorlobo> alá
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  ela encontrou coisas em comum com vc ..hmmmhein
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> ahsuahushauhsuhauhsausa
<Catharina> =p
<Catharina> voces dois, eu nao sei nao viu? xD
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, mas eu sou comprometido já
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  temos algo em comum...eu tbm sou feio
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> bate aqui _o/
<vitorlobo> ahauhauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> barna, fala barna
<Catharina> haushausuahusahusauhsa
<vitorlobo> Catharina, Lambertini  https://www.facebook.com/vitorlwest
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, eheheh e tb mexemos com 3D
<vitorlobo> add ai q ta lento aqui
<vitorlobo> :)
<barna> blz vitor-br?
<vitorlobo> barna sempre se confundindo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Catharina> vitorlobo te add
<Catharina> Lambertini vlw ^^
<vitorlobo> to gripando af
<vitorlobo> bizarro
<vitorlobo> ;D
<Lambertini> Catharina, nada
<Lambertini> nossa, eu toh gripado faz uma semana
<Catharina> vitorlobo voce torce pra qual time?
<Lambertini> o ar condicionado de casa me ferra
<Catharina> Lambertini, minha pergunta é essencial xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina, nenhum..n curto futebol ...talvez eu seja uma figura excentrica hein
<Lambertini> ahhaa
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Catharina> vitorlobo sério?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  mas meu pai é "bahêa minha poha"
<vitorlobo> roxo
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  sim..n curto...sou neutro
<Catharina> vitorlobo graças a Deus!
<Catharina> gostei de seu pai já xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina, :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo sou torcedora fervorosa do bahia
<vitorlobo> Catharina, n bebo, n curto futebol.... é... tenso bagarai
<vitorlobo> ;D
<Catharina> vitorlobo n bebe nada?
<vitorlobo> suco o.o
<Catharina> haushaushauhsahshasa
<Catharina> vitorlobo vou reformular... nao bebe nada alcoolico?
<Catharina> =D
<vitorlobo> Catharina, sou badboy as vezes..as vezes eu engulo goma de mascar por preguiça de cuspir fora....
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> tem tempo q n masco chiclete
<vitorlobo> Catharina, nao
<vitorlobo> Catharina, n gosto :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo isso é bom
<Catharina> :]
<Catharina> vitorlobo o que curte fazer?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, e nem fumo tbm >.<
<Catharina> vitorlobo isso tb é mt bom
<vitorlobo> Catharina, viajar...conhecer gente, outras culturas, tradiçoes....linguas, estudar, aprender..descobrir, explorar...
<vitorlobo> Catharina, falar merda
<vitorlobo> Catharina, e por ai vai
<vitorlobo> ;D
<Catharina> vitorlobo falar merda faz parte xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  ler, e ir ao cinema
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vicio de filme da poha
<Catharina> vitorlobo já fez intercambio?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ja fui pros eua da bahia....
<Catharina> vitorlobo adoro cinema!
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ainda n fui =\
<vitorlobo> Catharina, mas tenho vontade de fazer no canadá :)
<vitorlobo> Catharina, nem q seja 3 meses
<Catharina> vitorlobo tenho vontade de ir pra Espanha e Argentina
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  sabe...na verdade verdade..tenho vontade de fazer couchsurfing
<Catharina> vitorlobo, passar uns meses em cada lugar
<vitorlobo> na loca mesmo
<vitorlobo> pra onde a bussola apontar, to indo..bem tipo isso
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, couchsurfing é o que?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é uma rede social para viajantes...turistas...é basicamente "aluga-se um sofá" a vezes vem acompanhado de café, jantar e tal....
<Catharina> vitorlobo sou meio burrinha no inglês
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  alguém sede pra vc um sofá..em um determinado País
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum entendi
<Catharina> :]
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  seja latino ou nao...tem em todo mundo
<vitorlobo> Catharina, :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, é bem 'na loca', mas deve ser uma experiencia única
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é uma forma barata de intercambio...dai no site do couchsurfing tem la as pessoas mais recomendadas...indicaçoes e tal..pra ir em segurança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, entendi
<Catharina> vitorlobo, curte comida japonesa? xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina, olha...eu sou tudívoro..sem frescura sabe...mas gosto
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tudívoro seria... ?
<vitorlobo> que como de tudo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, come de tudo? xD
<vitorlobo> é
<Catharina> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Catharina> =P
<vitorlobo> Catharina, mas gosto de comida oriental sim...
<vitorlobo> tanto japonesa qto chinesa..
<vitorlobo> tailandesa e la vai kct
<Catharina> vitorlobo, po, eu adoro comida japonesa
<Catharina> vitorlobo, gosto mt mesmo
<vitorlobo> Catharina, sabe q me surpreendi com aquele china in box aqui da pituba...na manoel dias
<vitorlobo> tem cada prato gostoso da zorra
<vitorlobo> oq tem de gostoso tem de tiro tbm
<vitorlobo> mas blz...fazer oq
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Catharina> vitorlobo, voce mora na pituba ou em lauro? xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  em lauro
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é q eu trabalhava ali na pituba
<vitorlobo> dai ia muçar la
<vitorlobo> :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum, saquei :]
<Catharina> vitorlobo, nao curto mt comida chinesa, so yakisoba mesmo
<vitorlobo> Catharina, n gosto de sushi nem sashimi...gosto de muito por isso n gosto desses
<vitorlobo> Catharina, vem pouco =\
<Catharina> vitorlobo, ja tentou rodizio?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, tem um junto daqui de casa ;D
<Patty> vitorlobo, :S quantos codificador um processador tem?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, fui em um rodizio de temaki uma vez, comi pra caramba  xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina, moro em vilas..aqui é cheio de restaurante oriental
<vitorlobo> Patty, sabe q eu n sei?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, mora onde em villas?
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patty> :S
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  perto da terceira portaria...subindo a priscila b.dutra
<Catharina> vitorlobo, perto do apoio?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, sou bom de prato..como bagarai, sou bom de cama, durmo feito uma pedra...e tenho pegada...quando pizo na areia....olha o tamanho da pegada q fica..pqp..calço 43
 * vitorlobo deixa Lambertini  ver isso
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, ahsuahushauhsahushauhsa, ele vai dizer que voce ta "se querendo" pra cima de mim viu
<Catharina> =P
<vitorlobo> Catharina, :)
<Catharina> vitorlobo, mas gente boa eu to percebendo que é
<vitorlobo> Catharina, mas n nego q fico feliz em encontrar uma conterranea poraki
<Catharina> vitorlobo, melhor que isso so aceitando meu convite no facebook xD
<vitorlobo> to perando meu face sair da lezeira
<vitorlobo> teu convite ainda n chegou
<vitorlobo> agora veio
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  aceitei
<vitorlobo> :)
<Patty> isto é verdade: placa de rede recebe um pacote de dados a cpu configura dma para copiar esses dados na ram?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, :]
 * vitorlobo o google explica Patty ...q q vc anda estudando?
<Patty> o google não explica... {Nao neste caso}
<Catharina> vitorlobo, qual o ultimo filme que viu no cinema?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, hm...furia de titans 2
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  antes de ante ontem eu voltei de manaus tava passeando por la..
<vitorlobo> passei 5 dias la
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> mas antes de ir
<vitorlobo> fui no cine ver furia de titans 2
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  e vc?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu vi 'guerra é guerra' e 'xingu'
<vitorlobo> Catharina, me falaram bem de xingu..gostou?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, gostei
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu dou mt valor a filme nacional
<Catharina> vitorlobo, gostei do filme sim
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tem gtalk?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  nem =\
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  me comunico mais poraki e pelo face
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum
<Catharina> tranquilo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eh pq uso mt gtalk
<Catharina> rs
<vitorlobo> Catharina, pretende ir na cp de refice em julho?
<vitorlobo> to me planejando pra ir
<vitorlobo> n sei se vai rolar..mas vamo ve
<Catharina> vitorlobo, o que é cp?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu sou mt novata mesmo em TI rsrsrs
<Catharina> vitorlobo, nao sei quase nada de nada :/
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  campus party
<vitorlobo> nunca ouvio falar?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, a de sp só
<Catharina> vitorlobo, que quero ir ano que vem
<Catharina> vitorlobo, de recife nunca ouvi falar
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai ter esse ano ainda..em recife
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum, to sabendo n
<Catharina> vitorlobo, quando é?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, em julho
<Catharina> vitorlobo, não sei se vai dar pra mim, mas é uma boa...
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  tbm n sei se vai dar pra mim....mas....vamo ve
<Catharina> vitorlobo, diz uma coisa
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vou fazer uma cirurgia ortognatica por agora...vou ficar fudido em casa
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  diga
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tadinho dele
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu baixei a iso do debian pra rodar na VM
<Catharina> vitorlobo, so nao sei como fazer isso
<Catharina> rs
<Catharina> como faz?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, uso a virtual box OSE
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  olha eu uso o iso do dvd aquele de 4gb
<Catharina> hum, baixei iso de cd
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  e nao uso vm uso virtualbox mesmo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, a minha eh virtualbox OSE
<Catharina> vitorlobo, to querendo rodar o debian
<vitorlobo> Catharina, virtualbox é bem simples...vc cria um espaço de 10 gb +-, disponibiliza tanto de memoria e roda
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu nunca utilizei virtualbox
<Catharina> vitorlobo, vou abrir aqui
<vitorlobo> Catharina, o debian na minha concepção é a distro mais completa....mas ao mesmo tempo da mais trabalho q o ubuntu pq o ubuntu vem tudo prontinho...o debian vc precisa instalar alguns drivers geralmente na maogrande mesmo...pq na instalação ele nega alguns drivers proprietários
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pode ir me orientando no passo a passo?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  mas....ao mesmo tempo para quem curte arquitetura "stable" é bom...pq ele da menos pau
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pra rodar na virtualbox só
<vitorlobo> xa ver se o virtualbox ta instalado aqui
<Catharina> vitorlobo, ok
<vitorlobo> ta nao..deixa terminar de instalar um bagulho aqui q eu ponho
<vitorlobo> ;D
<Catharina> vitorlobo, certo
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  usa q interface grafica ai no seu ubuntu? unity msmo?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu uso o ubuntu 10.04
<vitorlobo> Catharina, gnome 2x hehe
<vitorlobo> Catharina, n gostou do unity do ubuntu 11 em diante?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, vou criar uma nova maquina pra rodar o debian ne?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, n curti mt n
<vitorlobo> Catharina, o debian vc pode escolher entre kde, gnome2x, xfce, lxde na instalação ja
<Catharina> vitorlobo, qual voce usa?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ou até sem hehe..só modo texto
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  uso fluxbox...
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  ou seja..escolhi sem ambiente grafico e peguei o fluxbox de fora
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum entendi
<Catharina> vitorlobo, qd eu to criando nova maquina pra rodar o debian
<Catharina> em OS type eu coloco o SO que uso no notebook ou o que quero que rode na maq virtual?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vc pode colocar tualquer coisa..na verdade hehehe...
<Catharina> vitorlobo, ahsuhaushuahushasa
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ai é só pra ficar organizado..mas poe debian axo q tem la
<Catharina> vitorlobo, mesmo meu note tendo ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  sim
<Catharina> vitorlobo, hum... de memoria base ele me 'aconselha' 384mb... dá?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  tem qto ai?
<vitorlobo> no notebook
<Catharina> vitorlobo, de hd?
<vitorlobo> memoria ram
<Catharina> 4gb
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  poe 512 entao
<Catharina> vitorlobo, e a img que baixei tem 645mb
<vitorlobo> Catharina, é pq vc baixou o cd...mas vai tbm
<Catharina> vitorlobo, 512 da entao ne?
<vitorlobo> da
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  pra debian a depender da interface dá ate 128 mas 512 so pra garantir
<Catharina> vitorlobo, disco rígido virtual
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  ta 8gb ne eu axo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, "vitorlobo, "
<vitorlobo> como padrao ai
<vitorlobo> deixa como ta padrao e avança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, "o tamanho recomendado para o disco rígido de boot é de 8,00Gb"
<Catharina> vitorlobo, cria novo disco ou utiliza disco existente?
<vitorlobo> deixa como ta
<vitorlobo> :)
<vitorlobo> Catharina, utiliza o existente
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai ter uma parte q vc vai direcionar o disco pra a imagem .iso
<Catharina> vitorlobo, quando eu clico em 'utilizar disco r. existente' ele aparece um espaço vazio
<Catharina> vitorlobo, deixa vazio mesmo?
<Lambertini> maldito roteador
<Catharina> Lambertini, voce voltou =D
<Lambertini> Catharina, sim sim
<Lambertini> rs
<Catharina> Lambertini, vitor ta me ajudando na VM
<vitorlobo> Catharina, tem um icone de abriruma pasta no canto n?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tem sim =D
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai vc redireciona pra a imagem .iso
<vitorlobo> e avança
<Catharina> Falha ao abrir o disco rígido /home/catharina/Downloads/debian-6.0.4-amd64-CD-1.iso.
<Catharina> The medium '/home/catharina/Downloads/debian-6.0.4-amd64-CD-1.iso' can't be used as the requested device type.
<Catharina> vitorlobo, :/
<vitorlobo> Catharina, seu note é arquitetura 32 ou 64?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, 64
<vitorlobo> Catharina, perai
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vamo tdo denovo abri o vb aqui
<vitorlobo> fecha ele ai e abre denovo
<Catharina> vitorlobo
<Catharina> ok
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  quando tiver aberto me diz
<Catharina> vitorlobo, abri
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai em Novo ( dai vai parecer bem vindo ao virtualbox etc etc )
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai avança
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  nome da vm e tipo de sistema
<Catharina> vitorlobo, to aí ja
<vitorlobo> tu poe SO, Linux
<Lambertini> Catharina, show de bola
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  versao debian 64 bits
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  nome: debianvm
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  avança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, em versão so tem debian
<Catharina> vitorlobo, nao tem debian 64 bits
<vitorlobo> Catharina, entao deixa debian so
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pronto
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  memoria 512 avança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pronto
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vou tentar outro caminho agora
<vitorlobo> vai em criar um novo e avança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, 'bem vindo ao assistente de criação de novo disco virtual'
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vai em armazenamento dinamicamente expansivel
<vitorlobo> e avança
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pronto
<Catharina> vitorlobo, localização?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  tamanho 8gb e avança e finaliza
<vitorlobo> Catharina, dai ele cria um disco virtual quando tiver criado tu me fala
<Catharina> vitorlobo, e a localização?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, tem essa opção localização?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, aparece "localização" e ja tem escrito debianvm nele
<vitorlobo> Catharina, a ..avança e finaliza
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pronto
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai ele aparece debianvm "desligado" criadola
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai vc inicia ele...e ele vai pra uma tela...vc avança
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai vai aparecer MIDIA DE ORIGEM
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  dai vc poe a .iso
<vitorlobo> ;D
<vitorlobo> e cabo
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pera, vo fazer essa parte final que voce falou
<Catharina> vitorlobo, apareceu o debian =D
<Catharina> vitorlobo, clica em 'install' ne?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  tipo
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é hehehe
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  por padrão o debian instala o gnome 2x
<Catharina> vitorlobo, é que tenho mt medo de bugar meu note xD
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vc poderia escolher outro antes do install...mas se vc quer o gnome 2x q é gnome classico do ubuntu 10.x
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  vc poe install e vai
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, cara, da um ping pra mim
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz
<Lambertini> sim si m
<Lambertini> mas no meu servidor
<Lambertini> ehaha
<Catharina> vitorlobo, o que é 'tecla de hospedeiro'?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, da pra fazer isso via irc?
<vitorlobo> pra servidor
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> shell ou cmd
<Lambertini> mas não precisa mais
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  pingando
<Lambertini> não tah navegando
<Lambertini> tah pigando ?
<Lambertini> retornou o ping ?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  nao..ta em loop
<Lambertini> mas aparece
<Lambertini> ping: unknown host cade.com.br
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  n ta encontrando o servidormesmo
<Lambertini> ou fica pingando
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> valeu
<vitorlobo> fica procurando varrendo varrendo
<vitorlobo> eternamente
<Lambertini> vai saber o que diabos aocnteceu
<Lambertini> deu um pau nervoso aqui na minha rede
<Lambertini> hehe vou ter que resolver
<vitorlobo> Catharina, axo q é o modelo do seu teclado virtual
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  gata a tua mina ae mano
<vitorlobo> tu é um cara competente
<vitorlobo> feio coma poha
<vitorlobo> parabéns
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, aoned ce viu ela?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  no seu face
<Catharina> vitorlobo, n to conseguindo clicar em 'install'
<Lambertini> ah
<Catharina> vitorlobo,  :/
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, sou galã de novela neh
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  n clica aperta enter
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  vc tem uma cara de pau d'agua
<Lambertini> ashduahsua
<Lambertini> só de levinho!
<Catharina> vitorlobo, to apertando e nao ta indo :/
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandrelambertini
<vitorlobo> Catharina, o ubuntu está te sabotando
<Lambertini> ela tah instalando o debian
<Lambertini> eheh
<Catharina> poxa :/
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexandrelambertini/5595904149/in/photostream/
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<vitorlobo> cara tu ta com uma cara de doido da porra
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, tirando de angelina jolie
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, essa foto ai é montada
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Lambertini> eu peguei um lado do meu rosto
<Lambertini> e repliquei
<Lambertini> essa foto é interamente photoshop
<Lambertini> hehhe
<Lambertini> iluminação no olho
<Lambertini> cabelo
<Lambertini> barba
<Lambertini> sombrancelha
<Lambertini> tudo feito
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Catharina> vitorlobo, e agora? :/
<vitorlobo> Catharina, hum..mexe pra cima e pra baixo no teclado?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  da um clique com o mouse na tela preta depois aperta enter pra ver
<Catharina> vitorlobo, nao mexe nada
<Catharina> :/
<Lambertini> Catharina, qual seu problema?
<Catharina> Lambertini eu baixei a iso que me passou, coloquei na maquina virtual
<Lambertini> certo
<Catharina> Lambertini, mas n consigo clicar em 'install'
<Lambertini> vc selecionou o iso na máquina virtual setada certinho ?
<Lambertini> o erro tah sendo ai
<Catharina> Lambertini, como assim maq virtual setada?
<Lambertini> Catharina, http://www.catabits.com.br/2011/02/instalacao-via-imagem-iso-no-virtualbox.html
<Lambertini> leia isso
<Catharina> Lambertini, lerei
<Catharina> pera
<Catharina> Lambertini, eh para eu fazer o que tem no texto?
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  ta se divertindo hein
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<Catharina> vitorlobo, vc ta me zuando ne?
<Catharina> =P
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eh aprendizado, de qq forma
<vitorlobo> Catharina, eume divirto instalando o debian
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu to tentando me divertir
<Catharina> so n to conseguindo instalra
<Catharina> *instalar
<Catharina> rs
<Lambertini> Catharina, viu o link que eu mandei por ultimo ?
<Catharina> Lambertini, vi sim, ja li
<Lambertini> Catharina, deu certo?
<Catharina> Lambertini, é isso, perguntei a voce se era pra fazer isso, mas voce caiu
<Catharina> rs
<Catharina> Lambertini, é pra fazer?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> claro
<Lambertini> vou cair de novo
<Catharina> haushausauhsuasuahsuasahsa
<[orca]> aaa
<Catharina> vitorlobo, que droguinha
<[orca]> aí, como eu configuro a resolução da tela no ubuntu? :P
<Catharina> eu fiz o que lambertini falou... religuei a maquina, agora as setas funcionam, mas quando seleciono 'install' e dou enter nada acontece :
<Catharina> :/
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  a pior parte vc ja conseguio
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  livrar-se do windows
<Catharina> vitorlobo
<Catharina> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Catharina> vitorlobo, na verdade ainda tenho o win 7 para trabalhos da faculdade
<[orca]> vitorlobo: então, tu sabe como eu adiciono um user a fica ápto a usar o comando ``sudo''?
<Catharina> vitorlobo mas pretendo deixa-lo só em um desktop em breve
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  uso debian 100% desde 2010
<[orca]> ao invéz de trocar a conta root e as vezea desligar o pc, o ``sudo shutdown'' é melhor bnao?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, totalmente sem windows
<vitorlobo> Catharina, até pra facul
<vitorlobo> :O
<Catharina> vitorlobo sua faculdade é da area de ti, a minha ainda nao
<Catharina> =p
<vitorlobo> [orca], qual distro/
<vitorlobo> ?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, oq tem haver? o.O
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  na minha facul q eu saiba...sou o único q usa linux 100%
<vitorlobo> :P
<Catharina> vitorlobo na ucsal n roda o que salvo no linux
<Catharina> vitorlobo, poxa... o debian n quer rodar :/
<Catharina> na verdade nao quer nem instalar... sera que eh pq eh 64 e deveria ser 32?
<Catharina> vitorlobo, tem algum comando no terminal pra eu saber se a arquitetura do meu pc eh 32 ou 64?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ou entao o vb ta dando pau ae
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  perai
<[orca]> vitorlobo: ahaha
<barna> uname -a vc vai ver o kernel, ai v se é x86 (32bits ou x86_64 (64bits)
<[orca]> vitorlobo: bem, uso ubuntu, vou ter que editar o ``sudoers''
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  é..digita uname -a no terminal e ver oq retorna
<Catharina> vitorlobo, Linux Catharina-PC 2.6.38-14-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 20:04:55 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vitorlobo> barna,  faz ideia de como isntalar o glibc 2.7 no debian squeeze?
<vitorlobo> :S
<barna> hummm, ja tive esse problema, pra q é vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> barna,  blender 2.62 so roda com ele
<vitorlobo> a merda é instalar ele
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<barna> vitorlobo, tem o pacote pra instalar via synaptic?
<GTK_Thi> oi!
<vitorlobo> barna,  nada =\ to tantando compilar via tar mas ta chei de pau
<[orca]> ah, o pc dela é 64 bites.
<GTK_Thi> tar -zxvf arquivo.tar.gz
<GTK_Thi> .configure
<GTK_Thi> make
<[orca]> q????
<Catharina> vitorlobo, oi?
<vitorlobo> GTK_Thi, configure: error: you must configure in a separate build directory
<GTK_Thi> o q tu ta tentando compilar/
<vitorlobo> GTK_Thi,  glibc 2.7
<GTK_Thi> Nunca compilei o glibc
<GTK_Thi> mas, ver se tem um install ou readme e lê as instruções.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: oi
<Catharina> vitorlobo, pelo visto meu note é mesmo 64bits
<Catharina> vitorlobo, nao sei que erro pode ser :/
<[orca]> catarina: eu vi, pela discrição ali, teu pc é mesmo 6 bites
<[orca]> vitorlobo: cara me diz como eu deixo um user a ficar ápto a usar o comando sudo no ubuntu, tipo, como configuro o sudoers.
<[orca]> lembrando que elçe vem com padrão de chmod 0440
<[orca]> eles *
<vitorlobo> [orca], n entendo oq vc quer dizer...pq o ubuntu por padrão ja vem apto a usar sudo
<vitorlobo> o.O
<Lambertini> Catharina, conseguiu?
<Catharina> Lambertini, fiz o que passou no link, religuei, ate funciona as setas para cima e para baixo, mas na hora de instalar nao vai :/
<Catharina> Lambertini, será que o problema é na virtual box
<Catharina> ?
<Lambertini_> Catharina, que?
<Catharina> Lambertini, será que minha virtual box suporta instalações de 64bits?
<Lambertini> teria que suportar, porque ela não tah suportando ?
<Daekdroom> Se o seu sistema é em 64 bits e os pacotes instalados do Virtual Box são 64 bitsa, sim.
<Daekdroom> *bits
<Catharina> Lambertini, "VirtualBox is a free x86 virtualization solution allowing a wide range of x86 operating systems such as Windows, DOS, BSD or Linux to run on a Linux system.
<Catharina> This package provides the Qt based graphical user interface of the Open Source Edition of VirtualBox."
<Catharina> Lambertini, acho que minha virtual box eh x86
<Lambertini> Catharina, pois é
<Lambertini> foi o que o Daekdroom falou
<Catharina> Lambertini, quem?
<Lambertini> Daekdroom,
<Lambertini> seus virtual box é 64bits ou 32 ?
<Daekdroom> 64-bits
<Lambertini> Catharina, ?
<Catharina> Lambertini, minha virtual ta dizendo que é x86
<Daekdroom> Tá dizendo aonde?
<Lambertini> então ela é 32
<Catharina> Daekdroom, nas especificações dela
<Catharina> Daekdroom, "VirtualBox is a free x86 virtualization solution allowing a wide range of x86 operating systems such as Windows, DOS, BSD or Linux to run on a Linux system.
<Catharina> This package provides the Qt based graphical user interface of the Open Source Edition of VirtualBox."
<Daekdroom> A descrição do pacote é a mesma pra 32-bits e 64-bits, eu acho.
<Catharina> Daekdroom, isso quer dizer q n vai rodar nada 64bits?
<Lambertini> Catharina, faz um teste
<Lambertini> baixe o debian-min
<Catharina> Lambertini, debian-min?
<Lambertini> Catharina, http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/6.0.4/i386/iso-cd/debian-6.0.4-i386-netinst.iso
<Lambertini> baixa esse
<Lambertini> e tenta instalar
<Lambertini> ve se vai
<Lambertini> é petitico
<Daekdroom> Mas isso daí é 32 bits
<Daekdroom> Não vai tirar dúvida nenhuma.
<Catharina> Daekdroom, o que eu baixei antes era 64bits
<Daekdroom> E não instalou?
<Catharina> Daekdroom, nao, na hora de instalar eu nao consigo clicar
<Lambertini> Daekdroom, como não?
<Lambertini> se instalar é porque a vm dela não aceita 64x
<Lambertini> provalmente não aceite mesmo
<Lambertini> Catharina, tah baixando o que eu te falei
<Lambertini> ?
<Catharina> Lambertini, esta sim
<Lambertini> ok
<Catharina> Lambertini, no caso eu tenho que criar outra maquina pra versao 32bits
<Catharina> ?
<Lambertini> não
<Catharina> Lambertini, é só mudar a iso ne?
<Lambertini> sim
<Catharina> Lambertini, ok, farei isso
<Catharina> :]
<Daekdroom> 'VirtualBox supports 64-bit guest operating systems, even on 32-bit host operating systems'
<Daekdroom> Tá no arquivo de ajuda.
<Daekdroom> Só que existe as condições específicas de suporte a 64-bits
<Daekdroom> Uma delas é que o processador e o sistema host devem suportar as instruções de virtualização (VT-x para processadores Intel e AMD-V para processadores AMD)
<Lambertini> tem que ver a versão certinha de 64bits que ela baixo
<Catharina> Lambertini, eu baixei a versao que me passou mais cedo
<Lambertini> Catharina, tenta instalala então
<Lambertini> ela vem só com o básico
<Lambertini> ai vc vai escolher um repositório
<Lambertini> e ela vai baxar o resto pela internet
<Catharina> Lambertini, to falando da de 64 bits
<Lambertini> tudo atualizado
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> é
<Catharina> a de 32 ainda n terminou
<Catharina> 8min
<Lambertini> de quantos megas é sua internet?
<Catharina> 2Mb, infelizmente, rs
<Lambertini> hum, por isso demora
<Lambertini> rs
<Catharina> Lambertini, nem fale --'
<Daekdroom> Eu acho que se o seu Virtualbox não suportasse 64-bits, você receberia uma mensagem de erro.
<licensed> vitorlobo, o virtualbox agora tem a funcao "clone".. e o simbolo é uma vaquinha kkkk muito massa
<Lambertini> SENSACIONAL, ( NÃO ABRAM SE ESTIVEREM TRABALHANDO OU PERTO DE ALGUÉM ) http://www.the-iconophile.com/?p=14108
<Daekdroom> Lambertini, se você precisar avisar para não abrir o link, não o poste aqui no canal.
<Lambertini> Daekdroom, não pode porque diabos?
<Daekdroom> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Lambertini> esse é o canal #ubuntu ?
<Catharina> Larbertini, baixei, vou rodar
<Lambertini> Catharina, certo
<Daekdroom> São regras para os canais em geral.
<Daekdroom> Se não for por aquilo, então que seja pelo que está aqui: http://ubuntu-br.org/codigodeconduta
<Catharina> Lambertini, foi =
<Catharina> =D
<Lambertini> Catharina, sabia :)
<Daekdroom> ah. Droga. Esse código de conduta é diferente do que está em inglês
<Catharina> Lambertini, to instalando na VM
<Lambertini> Daekdroom, ;)
<Daekdroom> Achei!
<Daekdroom> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<Lambertini> Daekdroom, e aonde fala que não posso postar links?
<Daekdroom> 'Linguagem e assunto'
<Daekdroom> A questão não é postar links.
<Daekdroom> É o assunto envolvido.
<Catharina> Lambertini, cheguei na parte de particionar discos
<Catharina> como faço?
<Daekdroom> A princípio, nem uma conversa que não tem nada a ver com o suporte ao Ubuntu está no escopo do canal.
<Daekdroom> Quem dirá um link que as pessoas não devem abrir ;)
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> eu saio do canal
<Lambertini> até
<ivanbajr> Boa tarde
<ivanbajr> estou utilizando o ubuntu 12.04
<ivanbajr> até ontem tocava arquivos .flv
<ivanbajr> e agora nada
<ivanbajr> tem como resolver?
<barna> ivanbajr, ta com os codecs instalados?
<ivanbajr> sim
<ivanbajr> pois antes tocava
<barna> ivanbajr, ta com o rep do medibuntu ai?
<ivanbajr> sim
<barna> estranho! foi depois de atualizar?
<ivanbajr> o estranho e que toca uns arquivos flv e outros não
<ivanbajr> toca uns mp4 e ourtros não
<ivanbajr> outros não
<barna> ivanbajr, ta com o pacote ubuntu restric extra instalado?
<ivanbajr> entendo que o 12.4  ainda não completou
<ivanbajr> sim
<barna> kra to no 12.04, aki ta abrindo TUDO!
<barna> tenta dar o comando totem /(endereço do arquivo).flv e ve o aparece
<ivanbajr> Ocorreu um erro
<barna> ivanbajr, da um paste dele pra mim
<ivanbajr> Nao foi possivel determinar o tipo do fluxo
<ivanbajr> abri o totem e aparece dito
<ivanbajr> só isto
<barna> hummmm
<barna> ja tentou atualizar?
<ivanbajr> totalmente atualizado
<ivanbajr> se continuar desta forma
<ivanbajr> vou fazer uma nova instalação
<ivanbajr> ou esperar o lançamento do 12
<ivanbajr> tenho o vlc
<ivanbajr> tenho smplayer
<ivanbajr> tenho audacious
<barna> nossa, muito estranho! eu faria isso, esperaria sair o 12.04 final e re-instalaria!
<ivanbajr> uma pena
<barna> num consigo imaginar mais nada!
<ivanbajr> mas tudo bem
<barna> eu to usando o 12.04 studio, to funfando tudo 100%, atualizei ele ontem!
<ivanbajr> depois do jantar
<ivanbajr> faço uma nova instalação
<ivanbajr> vou agora a padaria
<ivanbajr> um grande abraço
<barna> eu esperaria mais uns dias pra pegar a versão final!
<barna> falow ivanbajr
<barna> T+
<barna> na verdade estou esperando, dai vou fazer uma instalação do 12.04 final numa outra partição pra ver se to muito diferente do 12.04 beta1 atualizado!
<vitorlobo> licensed, sabe aqueles cara q fica tirando foto sem blusa e botando na net? auhahuahua
<vitorlobo> licensed,  tbm fiz um as mina pira https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/536401_375243659187563_100001057971356_1084527_18319014_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> licensed, sensualidade nerd
<licensed> vitorlobo, kkkkk vou ate sair depois dessa.. da uma saida com uma amiga t+
<licensed> vitorlobo, isso é muito sedentarismo
<vitorlobo> UHAUHAUHAUHAHUAHUAHUAHUAHAUAHUAHUAHUAA
<Kazenin> oO
<vitorlobo> licensed,  sedentário hiperativo
<L88os> boa noite galera
<[orca]> olá,
<[orca]> vitorlobo: me ajuda lá, a ajeitar o meu user de adm, sem ser o root, claro, um que possa digitar o comando "sudo" e executar como root algo.
<[orca]> barna: oi, tu nao sabe?
<[orca]> barna: tipo, sudo shutdown -h now, comando, que nem todo user pode executar com o sudo...
<[orca]> queria ajeitar, tu nao tem conhecimento?
<[orca]> so pocssuo o "root" (su root) é isso
<barna> [orca], vc quer q seu user tenha poderes de root com o sudo é isso?
<[orca]> exatamente, barna.
<barna> [orca], qual versão do seu ubuntu?
<[orca]> hmmmm. 10.10
<barna> massa, entra em sistema>administraçao>usuario e grupo
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> mas vai pedir a senha de root
<[orca]> e vou precisar ta logado como root cara
<barna> vamos tentar!
<barna> [orca], vc ta com quantos usuarios ai?
<[orca]> atualmente nem um user pode executar o sudo, porque eu fiz dá pau aqui, lembra? entao, concertei e reinstalei o "sudo.deb" para o meu ubuntu, agora, só tem modo de ajeitar por lá?
<[orca]> sei la, 5?
<[orca]> uns 5 users
<[orca]> e no qual eu deveria ser o "admin" :P
<[orca]> hm, vou ver aqui
<barna> hummm, acho q tem um comando pra isso, cha eu ver se acho
<barna> tenta editar o arquivo /etc/sudoers
<barna> e coloca a linha (nomedousuario) ALL=(ALL) ALL
<[orca]> tenho um mau precentimento enquanto a o arquivo, mas se nao tem auternativa ...
<[orca]> mal *
<Kazenin> como root
<Kazenin> é só digitar
<[orca]> claro1
<[orca]> interessante.
<Kazenin> gpasswd seu-usuario -a admin
<[orca]> já fizx isso, e nao modificiou nada.
<Kazenin> tentou fechar o terminal e abrir outro ?
<Kazenin> pra testar ?
<[orca]> olha, abri o configurador de contas, usuário "Leandro Leandro" que significa?
<[orca]> sim,
<[orca]> mas realmente, como abro um terminal?
<Kazenin> ALT + F2 e digitando gnome-terminal
<[orca]> sim, e fechar o terminal?
<Kazenin> fechar todos os terminais que estiverem abertos
<Kazenin> e abrir outro
<Kazenin> pra testar o sudo
<[orca]> ingraçado
<[orca]> vou tentar espere diz que adicionou ao grupo, admin, ta, mas quqando digito su leandro para voltar a meu user digito sudo su e diz que não é adm algo assim
<[orca]> gnome terminal, é?
<Kazenin> gnome-terminal
<Funtoo> [orca]:
<Funtoo> por padrão no ubuntu
<Funtoo> ele vem "sem" o usuário root
<Funtoo> quero dizer
<[orca]> eu sei
<Funtoo> ele meio que vem sem uma senha e não é possível ser acessado via su
<[orca]> mas reconfigurei o root
<Funtoo> só pelo sudo su
<[orca]> e danifiquei meu sudo
<[orca]> entende?
<[orca]> meu root tá intácto configurei pelo "grub"
<Funtoo> sim
<[orca]> com ajuda de um ``olho amigo'' mas configurei.
<Funtoo> mas um não tem a ver com o outro o.o
<[orca]> agora quero recuperar meu sudo
<[orca]> que ter que trocar para a conta root é meio chato.
<[orca]> e o gpasswd -a leandro admin, diz que adiciona ao grupo, mas to vendo que nao adciona.
<[orca]> o "admin" tem algum letra em mausculo ou o -a, é maisculo?
<Kazenin> tudo minusculo
<Funtoo> depois que tu adicionou
<Funtoo> tu deslogou do teu usuário
<Funtoo> e logou de novo?
<Kazenin> pra vc voltar pro usuário "normal" não precisa de su <usuario>
<Kazenin> basta dar um exit
<[orca]> hmm
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> leandro is not in the sudoers acho que se escreve assim :/
<[orca]> noa tem uma ideia melhor?
<[orca]> vou tentar editar op sudoers.
<[orca]> ver que vai acontecer, pode me ajudar não?
<[orca]> vou la
<Kazenin> então dalhe lá
<[orca]> so que nao posso editar-lo]
<Kazenin> no /etc/sudoers
<Kazenin> como root
<[orca]> chmod 777 né?
<Kazenin> <editor> /etc/sudoers
<[orca]> so que ele aparece tipo, tudo oculto
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> arquvio vazil
<[orca]> que será que está ocorrendo?
<[orca]> onde eu encontro um sudoers pronto para uso?
<[orca]> preciso de um ....
<[orca]> tou vendo que o arquivo, está ``vazil''
<[orca]> posso simplesmente colocar a linha "leandro All=(ALL) ALL e salvar?
<[orca]> hmmmm
<barna> [orca], olha o pvt
<[orca]> tou vendo
<[orca]> pode postar o texto em bpaste.net? eu pego lá
<[orca]> posta lá e me diz o endereço
<barna> [orca], http://paste.ubuntu.com/940297/
<barna> pode ser assim?
<[orca]> se for igual ao bpaste.sim
<[orca]> clico em "raw" né?
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> posta o script direto na pagina?
<[orca]> nao tem um arquivo onde eu possa baixa-lo? o bpaste cria um arquivo. aí era só eu clicar em raw que ele baixava
<[orca]> tipo um codigo fonte.
<[orca]> hm, ta dando um certo erro aqui mas.
<barna> [orca], http://bpaste.net/show/27456/
<[orca]> nao seio que ouve 	que meu navegador deu um bug.
<[orca]> vou ver
<[orca]> f
<[orca]> po, perdi o link, cara
<[orca]> ah, valeu
<[orca]> baixei já tou vendo aqui
<[orca]> que significa %sudo/
<[orca]> as linhas com # eu sei que é comentário.
<barna> tenho nem ideia, o meu ta assim e ta fundando de boa
<[orca]> legal
<[orca]> configurei aqui.
<[orca]> vou tentar rodar
<[orca]> so vai da um trabalhinho agora pra fazer os chmods mas dfou um jeito rapido.
<[orca]> ingraçado
<[orca]> algo está errado mas nao sei que é.
<[orca]> barna: qual o chmod que deixa tudo "invizível"?
<[orca]> oculta tudo
<[orca]> tem algum comando que nao me lembro que deixa o chmod pegando direito
<[orca]> chmod 440 acho
<[orca]> mas aqui nao pega, hum
<[orca]> da uma luz cara
<[orca]> hm.
<[orca]> acho que diz "no valid sudoers quiting" alguem pode dar a luz aí?
<[orca]> aja gente caindo ...
<[orca]> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<[orca]> por favor
<barna> [orca], mau ai, passei mau aki!
<barna> mas to de volta!
<barna> deixar invisivel? sei não
<barna> o q sei é colocar um . (ponto) na frente do arquivo q ele fica invisivel!
<barna> o chmod muda as permições de acesso ao aquivo!
<[orca]> barna: tipo, que significa no valid sudoers quiting?
<barna> num lembro ezatamente todos numero, mas 777 (deixa abrir, modificar e executar o arquivo)
<barna> 755 deixa o dono acessar, modificar e executar e o resto só acessar! eu uso direto!
<barna> [orca], num sei kra
<[orca]> hmmmm
<[orca]> tou ferrado
<barna> [orca], v se isso ajuda~http://askubuntu.com/questions/50704/sudo-error-is-mode-0777-should-be-0440
<barna> galera vou ter q ir trabalhar! acho q rola d entrar na net um pouco no trampo, se rolar eu volto aki1
<barna> t+
<kevin> olá boa noite a todos
<kevin> fala galera estou com um problema com meu ubuntu
<kevin> não está iniciando mas
<kevin> a menssagem é a seguinte
<kevin> sua tela placa de video e configuração de teclado não pode ser detectada corretamente.
<megalinux> oi
<megalinux> saiu
<newbie_C> boa noite
<newbie_C> algum c developer por aqui? como vc resolve esse problema? http://pastebin.com/S7ZyRxMK
<[orca]> hmmmm
<vitorlobo> newbie_C, BOTLUK
<vitorlobo> _|_
<newbie_C> vitorlobo ?
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-22
<Silveira84> boa noite galera
<Silveira84> Monarquista, blz !!!
<dougbr> ola boa noite
<RodrigO23> Iai Pessoal
<patrick_> opa RodrigO23
<RodrigO23> fala patrick_
<patrick_> tranquilo..
<JavaNunes> oi viadinhos
<flavio_Pe> boa noite pessoal
<Joes_> boa noite primeiramente....
<JavaNunes> boa noite nada, menino de um sistema operacional fraco
<Joes_> estou entrando agora no mundo linux....
<JavaNunes> pois vc vai sair desse mundo com quente e dois fervendo
<Joes_> tenho uma antena usb wifi aquario, mas nao consigo instala-lo pelo linux
<Joes_> que revolta javanunes.....nao aceita pessoas novas no linux ?? mal ae....aff
<JavaNunes> nao uso linux, o meu sistema ? alienigena
<Joes_> ah...ok....vc é bom..parabens.....alguem para me ajudar ?
<JavaNunes> o pior ? que ele n?o acredita, aff, saudades da brasnet
<JavaNunes> m4v vou ali e ja volto
<JavaNunes> cheguei
<flavio_Pe> boa noite pessoal
<JavaNunes> boa noite nada
<flavio_Pe> Lançamento do ubuntu em Recife na Fuctura
<flavio_Pe> kkk
<Jarlley> Boa noite.
<flavio_Pe> boa
<JavaNunes> alguem aqui curte rinha de sistemas operacionais?
<xGrind> vi muita diferença entre xubuntu 11.10 e 12.04 nao
<RodrigO23> Q rinha de S.O.?
<xGrind> desempenho é o mesmo
<JavaNunes> tipo, um entrar no outro sistema via ssh pra tentar fazer a maquina do outro rebootar ou travar
<Daekdroom> Não é assunto pra esse canal.
<xGrind> kkk. vai jogar city ville rapaz
<JavaNunes> assunto pra esse canal ? ele ficar com todo mudo seu filho de uma putha
<RodrigO23> vi uma coisa dessas no filme "A rede social"
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs
<JavaNunes> ? algo que era bastante legal na brasnet, hoje todos tem medo
<xGrind> JavaNunes, vai começar a insultar os caras? -.-'
<Daekdroom> O assunto do canal é suporte e discussão sobre o Ubuntu, oras.
<JavaNunes> Quer suporte va pra SOS computadores
<xGrind> tem troll que vai pular do canal jaja
<JavaNunes> posso ser banido, mas fiz minha parte, xinguei
<JavaNunes> todos voces sao filhos de puta e meu msn ? itanhaem@live.com
<xGrind> nossa. ganhou o dia. parabens
<Daekdroom> Não se preocupe. Vai precisar muito mais que isso pra alguém se dar trabalho de ir atrás de um operador para banir você
<xGrind> ninguem quer seu msn seu bosta. some
<Daekdroom> (porque não tem nenhum operador aqui)
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> meu msn de bosta? pq? me ofendi agora
 * xGrind não alimentem o troll
<JavaNunes> tem uma marcela no msn, por acaso ? algum de voces?
<JavaNunes> alguem quer entrar no meu ssh?
<JavaNunes> daekdroom usa iptables como firewall aahhahahahahaah
<JavaNunes> drop drop ahahaha
<Daekdroom> Hã?
<JavaNunes> nao alimente o troll viu
<RodrigO23> o JavaNunes tah usando Mac OS
<RodrigO23> e esta com a porta 22 aberta..rsrs da hora em
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkk, vc nunca vai saber o sistema real que eu uso ah
<RodrigO23> Aham
<JavaNunes> mudei todo o fingerprint para parecer um mac e funcionou trouxa
<RodrigO23> isso chama-se Blefe
<JavaNunes> ahaha a porta esta aberta para poder entrar, quer login e senha eu dou, nao seja por isso
<JavaNunes> uhum, blefe
<RodrigO23> Toh Ocupado agora bro
<xGrind> deve ta usando windows 7 starter edition q veio junto com o pc q acabou de ganhar do papai de presente, e acha q é hacker
<JavaNunes> vc nao tava ocupado para me scanear
<xGrind> tsc tsc
<JavaNunes> descupinha heim
<JavaNunes> amigos, ja disse, meu sistema ? reptiliano
<JavaNunes> ele morfou
<JavaNunes> ninguem vai querer entrar no meu sistema reptiliano?
<JavaNunes> o outro pensa que eu sou que nem usuario besta: ai, meu deus, tem uma porta aberta no meu pc , que medo! ui!
<vitorlobo> quem é doido?
<JavaNunes> entra ai ? usuario admin, senha 1234
<JavaNunes> usando o ssh ta
<JavaNunes> o povo morre de medo ahahahahaha
<JavaNunes> bando de filho de puta
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, oq tdo isso quer dizer?
<JavaNunes> quer dizer que meu sistema alienigena ? superior ao de todos que se escondem por tras de firewall
<JavaNunes> um bom sistema nao precisa de firewall ou antivirus , entende, ainda mais um alienigena os
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  vc é surtado?
<vitorlobo> pq ta dizendo essas coisas?
<JavaNunes> entra em meu ssh e veja se acha que estou surtado
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, pq eu entraria em seu ssh? com q finalidade?
<JavaNunes> olha o medinho, o povo nao eh mais como era na brasnet, hoje todo mundo acha que alguem como eu sou da policia federal ou FBI, bando de trouxas ahahahaha
<JavaNunes> vou te prender ahahahahahahahah
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, alguém ta falando isso?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  doq vc ta falando?
<JavaNunes> nem sempre ? preciso falar, os nossos atos nos deduram
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  lol? que?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini_, isso é um bot certo?
<JavaNunes> lambertini_ seu swat esta aberto , estou entrando nele ta
<JavaNunes> usar swat pra configurar sambe ahhahahaha
<JavaNunes> samba
<JavaNunes> Lambertin usa debian, ui
<JavaNunes> os viadinhos calaram-se
<Kik_> alguem pode me ajuda?
<Jarlley> O que vc deseja? Kik_
<JavaNunes> deseja dar cu
<Kik_> entao eu queria saber se o backtrack tem alguma coisa a ver com o ubuntu
<JavaNunes> nao, ele tem haver com a Lady gaga, pronto, pode ir embora
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  tem
<Jarlley> O Ubuntu e o BackTrack são derivados do debian.
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  o backtrack é baseado no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  o backtrack é como se fosse uma remasterizaçao do ubuntu com pacotes de sec predefinidos
<JavaNunes> ui
<Jarlley> O Backtrack é baseado no debian
<JavaNunes> remasterizado foi tudo
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  o backtrack tem 2 versoes uma baseada em ubuntu e outra em debian...mas da no mesmo ja q ubuntu é baseado em debian....antigamente o backtrack era baseado em slackware
<vitorlobo> dai mudaram
<Jarlley> lol
<Kik_> sao dois sistemas operacionais diferentes?
<Jarlley> não, seguinte
<vitorlobo> Jarlley,  sim...mas eles fazem questao de fazer isso...botar em ubuntu e debian...assim como o mint faz....me parece redundante mas..foda-se hehe....é oq fazem
<vitorlobo> Jarlley,  ubuntu poderia ser resumido a gambiarra do debian ..talvez..sei la
<JavaNunes> como alguem pode falar que duas gambiarras com kernel linux sao sistemas operacionais diferentes?
<vitorlobo> Kik_, imagine q vc pegue o debian..modifique ele a seu gosto....com os pacotes q vc quer...dai vc aprenda a programar e modifique alguns pacotes ou até crie outros em cima do sistema que ja existe...debian no caso....
<Jarlley> os distros não podem ser baseados em um distro que não é o "pai"
<flavio_Pe> a gambiarra que estar sendo a mais baixada da lista
<Jarlley> não existe distro baseado no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  dai vc modifica o nome...e faz a "sua distro"...é tipo isso...q o ubuntu faz...q o backtrack faz
<JavaNunes> eu quero thun, eu quero tha, eu quero thun tu tha tu tata
<Jarlley> Pô, que cara idiota esse JavaNunes
<vitorlobo> flavio_Pe, mas n deixa de ser gambiarra....o windows é o S.O mais usado no mundo e é uma puta de uma gambiarra
<Jarlley> uahuhaua
<Jarlley> vdd
<flavio_Pe> isso é verdade
<JavaNunes> Jarlley. ta com raiva, entra no meu ssh ai ?: admin, senha 1234
<Kik_> o terminal do backtrack é semelhante ao do ubuntu?
<Kik_> nao conheço muito sobre isto...
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, hackudo
<JavaNunes> Kik_ parece que quer ser comido por vc heim
<Jarlley> Raiva? de forma alguma... já estou acostumado em encontrar esses idiotas noobs
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuahua
<flavio_Pe> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> Jarlley, a sua resposta me ofendeu tanto que vou chorar e ja volto
<Jarlley> Kik, vai da uma lida nos pdfs do foca linux cara, ajuda bastante...
<JavaNunes> foca linux? nossa, que escroto
<vitorlobo> Kik_, se vc pegar o debian e instalar todas as libs q o backtrack tem, da no mesmo...entretanto.....se vc pegar o backtrack...é mais agilidade pra quem quer trampar no ramo de sec..ele ja vem pré-moldado para um segmento
<Jarlley> consegui minha LPI por eles, indico a todo mundo.
<vitorlobo> Kik_, é como se fosse o debian com pacotes de security
<Jarlley> hehe
<JavaNunes> KiK_ seu viadinho leiteiro, instala windows 8 na sua porra de pc e deixa a gente quieto
<Jarlley> uahuahua
<vitorlobo> viadinho leiteiro
<Jarlley> final das contas, o que vc realmente quer? Kik???
<vitorlobo> essa foi tensa
<Kik_> leitero é teu pai aquele corno
 * vitorlobo rindo
<JavaNunes> Kik_ quer dar kkkkkk
<Kik_> eu vo instalar o backtrack em um virtual box pra ver como funciona
<JavaNunes> dan?ando funk de mr catra
<Kik_> valeu pela ajuda Jarlley
<JavaNunes> ate sexo pra ele ? virtual, oq dira instalar um SO
<vitorlobo> Jarlley, Kik_ flavio_Pe  me desculpem pelo JavaNunes  ...ele é meu irmão de leite mamou no meu PAI desde que nasceu a até pouco tempo.....ta carente....tentando arrumar uma binga dura pra mamar aqui no canal
<vitorlobo> vocês são compreensivos ne
<Jarlley> lol
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Kik_> wtf
<JavaNunes> teu pai nao tinha leite, teu pai tinha chocolate ahahhahahahahahahah
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  mamou tanto q tirou chocolate ao leite
<Kik_> Jarlley qual sistema operacional tu usa?
<vitorlobo> olha o cara
<vitorlobo> parabéns
<vitorlobo> vc conseguio
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Kik_> voces sao chatos demais.
<JavaNunes> vixi ele nao entendeu a piada
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  voltando...oq vc quer saber de fato?
<JavaNunes> chocolate s? pode ser do cu, e leite das porras que enfiaram nele
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, jacaré não come milho hahahaha babaca
<Kik_> quero saber se tu sabe mama que nem tua mae mama filho duma puta
<vitorlobo> xD
<flavio_Pe> kkkkkkkkk
<Jarlley> uso mac, linux e windows, tenho um pequeno lab aqui no meu quarto, to no windows e ao lado o meu ubuntu tá ligado
<JavaNunes> kik_ quer fazer um servidor de sexo com apache 3
<vitorlobo> Kik_, mama nao, pronto ja ta sabendo
<Kik_> quero liga minah database na da tua mae aquela safada
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  algo mais?
<JavaNunes> Jarlay isso nao ? lab, fala a verdade, vc ta na lan da prefeitura
<Jarlley> uhauhauhaua
<Kik_> kkkk
<Jarlley> essa hora? 01:45
<JavaNunes> lan house de morador de rua vai ate as 06
<Kik_> eu quero saber mesmo se o "cmd" do ubuntu é como o do backtrack porra.
<JavaNunes> cmd?
<Jarlley> uhauahuhaua
<JavaNunes> afff
<Jarlley> ele só pode tá trollando a gente
<vitorlobo> Jarlley, prefere windows ou linux?
<JavaNunes> edita o fuck.bat do seu ubuntu e roda com cmd ai
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  sim, é igual
<Jarlley> gosto de tudo um pouco
<vitorlobo> Jarlley,  na se considera xiita?
<Kik_> cara num to ligado nesses bang de ubuntu e o cacete
<JavaNunes> esses sistemas de voces sao um lixo, se eu entrar travo todos
<Jarlley> ohhhh q fodão
<Kik_> bonzao ele.
<JavaNunes> o meu que ? bom, entrem ai ssh: admin, senha 1234
<RodrigO23> shuahsuahsa
<vitorlobo> Kik_, se tu rejeita mano...usa debian..se rejeita...usa qualquer um da lista distrowatch...se continua rejeitando, volta pro windows e seja feliz
<JavaNunes> mas ?
<JavaNunes> fato
<Kik_> eu
<Kik_> nao quero troca o meu
<Kik_> eu vo instala
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  HAAHAHAHA ENTREI OTARIO O CARA TA VENDO REDTUBE
<Kik_> num virtual box
<vitorlobo> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Kik_> tendeu.
<vitorlobo> ALÁ O JAVANUNES
<vitorlobo> VENDO REDTUBE
<Jarlley> ssh? qual retardado usa essas senhas mano? isso deve ter algum honeypot, se não tiver trollando a gente
<Jarlley> pnc
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  q isso cara....redtube homossexual nao
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  q fuleragem é essa
<flavio_Pe> o JavaNunes só quer ser o pau que matou cazuza
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  pqp vc manda a gente entrar pra ver isso?
<JavaNunes> prefiro pornorama seu mentiroso
<vitorlobo> q cara tenso
<Jarlley> ele tá vendo a bengala do negão
<Jarlley> muahahaha
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhauhahuahuhuaahua
<RodrigO23> eh vitorlobo, ele fica dando a senha para qualquer um entrar nele, ai quando pega virus fica reclamando neh
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> ixi, sou viado mesmo, ahahaha descobriram a america
<Jarlley> hm boiola
<JavaNunes> gostei de um menino chamado yuri bokaleff do meu emprego viu
<JavaNunes> mas isso nao vem ao caso
<RodrigO23> ahh va eh memo?
<Jarlley> um cara desse é um filho da puta pra esta esse horário falando merda
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  yuti bolagato?
<vitorlobo> vixi
<vitorlobo> Jarlley,  eu achava q ele era bot
<Kik_> LOL
<vitorlobo> n tava crendo no nível de retardo mental
<Kik_> LOL
<Kik_> LOL
<Kik_> LOL
<Kik_> LOLO
<Jarlley> não, ele é um traveco
<Kik_> LOLOLOLOLOL
<Kik_> LOLOL
<RodrigO23> vitorlobo, acho que era um japones chamado de fulkimi
<Kik_> LOL
<JavaNunes> Jarlley sua lan house da prfeitura ai, cobra 0,50 a meia hora?
<Kik_> LOLOLOLOL
<Kik_> LOLOL
<Kik_> LOL
<Kik_> lol
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<Jarlley> kkkkk
<Kik_> BRIGARAM DE NOVO!
<Kik_> LOOOOOOOL
<Kik_> BRIGARAM DE NOVO!
<JavaNunes> ixi, a quanto tem nao via flood,
<Jarlley> essa porra aqui aceita codigos ascii?
<vitorlobo> Jarlley, ele quer saber se o programa na tua prefeitura cobra barato olha o cara...ta querendo dar de graça
<Kik_> GENTE
<Kik_> GENTE
<Kik_> BRIGARAM DENOVO
<vitorlobo> Kik_,  ?
<Kik_> BRIGARAM DENOVO
<Jarlley> ?
<Kik_> meu pau e meu ovo, meu pau e meu ovo (8)
<JavaNunes> eu quero dar mesmo e ai, come, quanto mede seu cacete?
<Jarlley> uahuah
<JavaNunes> cacetin
<Kik_> 42 cm, mas se tu quiser eu clico nos link pra aumentar 10 cm
<Jarlley> flw galera
<Kik_> tchau
<JavaNunes> um cara com 14 anos e com cacete de 42cm? vc tem C?NCER no pau e nao descobriu filho
<Kik_> vo durmi
<Kik_> com a mae do javanunes
<JavaNunes> isso
<Kik_> DOIJSAOIDSAHIFUSAFHIASU
<Kik_> to gripado
<Kik_> vo durmi
<JavaNunes> dorme la com aquela chata da minha mae, pega ela , faz esse favor pra humanidade
<JavaNunes> gripado soltando porra pela narina
<Kik_> tua mae no sexo em vez de escorrer suor escorre chorume daquela velha nojenta
<Kik_> KPSDOKAPSAOPSJAOSJAOISA
<JavaNunes> kkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> chorume? que isso , navegador do google?
<vitorlobo> eu não ia contar não mas vou contar....o JavaNunes  nasceu em pau da lima, cresceu em pau miúdo, fez bons amigos em pau grande, teve um bom emprego e comprou um picasso, comia muito paudetone no natal, gostava de subir nos pédepau pra tirar goiaba e observar as minhoca entrando...na goiaba claro, morou bom tempo em pau de cebo cidade de interior e hoje fica no irc com umas conversa pé de pica da poha
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, historia triste a sua
<Kik_> KSPAOSKAPSKAPSOAKSPASOAPS
<Kik_> SKPAOSKAPSKOPAPSOKAKOPSAPOSAKSAAKOSAKPOSKAS
<Kik_> RACHEIII
<Kik_> KPAKDPAJDPOASIJDOSAD
<JavaNunes> nossa, nem li, deu pregui?a
<Kik_> CARA
<Kik_> CHORUME
<JavaNunes> resume ai
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo rindo muito
<Kik_> É O LIQUIDO QUE ESCORRE DAS SACOLAS DE LIXO
<Kik_> BURRO
<JavaNunes> chorume pra mim ? navegador do google
<Kik_> chrome
<Kik_> no caso.
<Kik_> nerd tetudo
<JavaNunes> mesma coisa
<JavaNunes> vc soa quando faz sexo? que nojento
<vitorlobo> desmoralizou o troll
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Kik_> virgem.
<Kik_> nossa
<Kik_> virgem e burro
<Kik_> soa é de soar o sino
<JavaNunes> vitorlobo, t? ai doidinho pra dar n?? dan?a o funk ai do mr catra vai
<Kik_> NOSSA
<Kik_> VO SAIR
<Kik_> DPS DESSA
<Kik_> TCHAU
<JavaNunes> o cara diz VO sair, e depois me corrige
<JavaNunes> menino caneta
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, fica ouvindo 77 patinete ai ne...vendo teu redtube com kidbengala em sua fantasia de amor
<JavaNunes> redtube ? muito artificial, ja disse que gosto do pornorama.com
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  tatatata
<JavaNunes> deixa eu ver uma aqui no pornorama
<JavaNunes> http://www.pornorama.com/out2.php?l=http://video.pornorama.com/video718127/0/marry_queen_hardcore
<JavaNunes> nossa, adoro ver p? de homem
<JavaNunes> olha o troxa tentando usar vnc na minha maquina ahahahahah
<JavaNunes> ? pra usar ssh BURROOOOOOOOOOOOOO, nao vnc
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  tata ja perdeu a graça
<vitorlobo> agora senta la
<vitorlobo> :D
<JavaNunes> tem um predio fazendo luzinha de hd apontando pra ca
<kik_> ooooo
<kik_> alguem ai
<kik_> por faovr
<JavaNunes> o seu besta , veio me corrigir e falou VO INDO NESS
<JavaNunes> menino cu
<vitorlobo> kik_,  diga
<kik_> cara
<kik_> o ubuntu
<kik_> tem sqlmap instalado ja?
<kik_> o backtrack tem
<vitorlobo> kik_, o ubuntu é para um segmento ...um tipo de usuario diferente do backtrack
<vitorlobo> kik_, por isso
<vitorlobo> kik_,  pq vc deseja usar o backtrack?
<kik_> tu consegue me explica por que o backtrack pesa +- 2gb e o ubuntu 670mb?
<kik_> ou é normal?
<vitorlobo> kik_, consigo
<vitorlobo> kik_, o ubuntu compactado em livecd ou seja ( para caber em um cd ) tem 670 mb mas isso n quer dizer q ele tenha 670 mb
<vitorlobo> kik_, ele compactado sem demais utilitarios e updates tem 670 apenas para rodar no live cd
<kik_> a bom...
<vitorlobo> kik_, ja  o backtrack tem 2gb porque vem com diversos programas instalados nele...pacotes e tal
<kik_> o ubuntu vem só com o necessário
<kik_> no caso..
<vitorlobo> kik_, a mesma coisa o debian q vc pode pegar de 50 mb á 4gb o dvd
<vitorlobo> kik_,  sim..e vc instala o restante de acordo com suas necessidades depois
<kik_> podecre
<vitorlobo> kik_,  o backtrack vem com pacotes , programas instalados a oq ele se destina...
<vitorlobo> kik_, a proposta do backtrack é segurança..security..área de segurança de rede...é como se fosse um ubuntu só com programas de segurança
<vitorlobo> kik_, é só voltado pra isso...
<kik_> é
<kik_> por isso q eu preciso do backtrack
<kik_> mas 2gb
<vitorlobo> entao baixe
<kik_> é tempo pra caralho
<kik_> xD
<JavaNunes> HhHhH]
<JavaNunes> OLHA la
<JavaNunes> tao no meu ssh
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  legal cara parabens fodao vc
<vitorlobo> :D
<kik_> mas ai vitor
<kik_> os programas q tem no backtrack como voce disse
<kik_> podem ser baixados da internet
<kik_> ?
<JavaNunes> putz mas vc errou a senha?
<kik_> todos
<kik_> ?
<JavaNunes> ? no ssh admin, senha 1234
<vitorlobo> kik_, se ouver alguma versão light do backtrack sim....cada distro trabalha de um jeito. Acredito q o backtrack de repente tenha uma versão minimalista...q só instala o mínimo do sistema base para depois fazer upgrades
<vitorlobo> kik_, mas n tenho certeza se ele tem versao minimal
<kik_> vou pesquisar
<kik_> sobre isso
<kik_> brigado
<kik_> se for o caso
<kik_> eu baixo ele
<kik_> demoraria em torno de 9 hrs
<kik_> pra baixar
<kik_> ;\
<vitorlobo> kik_, qual sua banda larga ae?
<JavaNunes> o pior e que nao eh vc vitor
<kik_> net é de 1mb aqui man
<kik_> =\
<kik_> quarta ou quinta
<kik_> vou por wireless
<kik_> de 20mb
<kik_> :)
<vitorlobo> aqui
<vitorlobo> são 2mb
<kik_> pdc
<vitorlobo> pindaíba da zorra tbm
<kik_> xD
<JavaNunes> ? o rodrigo que esta tentando entrar aqui com senha errada, burro
<kik_> SKAPSKAPO
<JavaNunes> rodrig023 vc ? burro
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, axa q eu iria perder meu tempo? auhauh
<kik_> ae vitor
<JavaNunes> nao, vc tem o tempo perdido com outras coisas
<kik_> o que tu faz da vida?
<vitorlobo> to baixando o qt-sdk
<vitorlobo> kik_,  desenvolvimento de software e 3d :)
<JavaNunes> rodrig023 deixa de me chamar de cuzao
<kik_> entende algo de network security?
<JavaNunes> rodrigO23 bobao
<vitorlobo> kik_, nem
<vitorlobo> kik_, mas tenho um amigo q é fissurado nisso
<JavaNunes> kik_ vc ? um chupim n? seu nadinha
<kik_> eu to aprendendo
<kik_> começando
<kik_> xD
<kik_> ja sei mecher em sqlmap
<kik_> por isso procurei o backtrack
<kik_> ;)
<vitorlobo> kik_, tem tanta distro nesse segmento q tem mais robustes e idade q o backtrack
<vitorlobo> archlinux, slackware por exemplo
<vitorlobo> freebsd , centOS , o proprio debian...
<kik_> to começando
<kik_> com o ubuntu
<kik_> pq como minha net é 1mb ainda
<RodrigO23> JavaNunes, bobao
<kik_> vai demora poquin pra baxa
<vitorlobo> kik_, na verdade da pra se virar em qualquer uma....mas se o backtrack for melhor pra ti..vai fundo
<JavaNunes> RodrigO23 vc nem acertou a senha que eu te dei e fica me chamando de cuzao
<JavaNunes> besta mesmo
<RodrigO23> kk
<RodrigO23> eu nem tentei
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<JavaNunes> RodrigO23 tentou sim viu
<JavaNunes> c faz de c?nica nao
<kik_> archlinux
<kik_> é boa?
<RodrigO23> depois que vc me passou, claro que nao panaca
<JavaNunes> kik_ lammer do caralho
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  poe isso utf8 deixa de ser tapado
<RodrigO23> eh um bobao
<kik_> JavaNunes puta do caralho
<RodrigO23> so pq compro um livro de ssh
<JavaNunes> vitor nao viaja
<RodrigO23> se acha membro da anonymous
<vitorlobo> kik_,  arch ta sendo considerado hooje um novo slackware praticamente
<vitorlobo> kik_,  pode pesquisar sobre
<kik_> pdc
<kik_> xd
<kik_> é
<kik_> to vendo aqui
<JavaNunes> livrod e ssh? onde tem que eu vou comprar ahahahahhaha
<kik_> o site
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, ele é membro dos inrrustidous ou incubadous
<vitorlobo> auhuahauhauha
<RodrigO23> acho que deve ser dos Retardous
<JavaNunes> eu usava ssh desde slackware 3 seu estupido
<vitorlobo> uhahahaa
<RodrigO23> problema é seu
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  shh de c* é r*la
<vitorlobo> :)
<JavaNunes> assunto nosso
<JavaNunes> rodrigo vc nao foi capaz de entrar num ssh nem com a senha, se mata, se eu entrar com ssh no seu tro?o ai, te rebooto
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  o mais interessante é q tentam usar seu shh e vc não sabe identificar quem é
<RodrigO23> kkk
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  interessante isso
<vitorlobo> tem q ficar deduzindo
<RodrigO23> e pq eu colocaria a senha e login corretos?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauhauhauhahua
<RodrigO23> admin e senha 1234
<JavaNunes> vitorlobo, ai j? ? uma tentativa sua
<JavaNunes> isso ro
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, it's easy
<RodrigO23> Entao
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, te rebooto e ainda implanto um badblock no te hd
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<JavaNunes> nao eh buceta burro
<kik_> JavaNunes vai durmi
<JavaNunes> nossa, cabe?a de buceta
<JavaNunes> nossa rodrigo, vc ? muito comediante
<JavaNunes> deixa eu logar no seu ssh ai, seu sistema nao ? o bom? ai vc vai ver
<JavaNunes> kik_ sai daqui menino que aprendeu entrar no Prompt de comandos do Windows ontem
<kik_> ontem nao
<kik_> anti-ontem
<kik_> ta bom?
<kik_> ¬¬'1
<JavaNunes> bicha p?o com ovo
<JavaNunes> exu sem luz! bluetooth de iphone!
<JavaNunes> morreram
<kik_> nop
<JavaNunes> eu falei com gente
<kik_> hmmm
<kik_> entao ta bom
<vitorlobo> xGrind, so altas horas
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eae o/
<xGrind> to com o xubuntu 12.04 aqui
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  formatei hj...meu debian...sem interface grafica dai taquei meu flux e reinstalando as libs
<vitorlobo> tavam dando pau antes
<vitorlobo> tinha tanta lib imbolada
<vitorlobo> :P
<xGrind> kk
<xGrind> mas ta de boa agora?
<JavaNunes> pau no cu da sua gambiarra, tem vergonha nao
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ta de boa
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  funfando redodinho
<xGrind> JavaNunes, ta aqui ainda FDP?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é um troll da zorra esse ae ne
<xGrind> vitorlobo, to aqui atualizando o xubuntu
<xGrind> do o comando pra ignorar, mas nao funciona ;/
<xGrind> o tema do xubuntu ficou bonito :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind, meu tema antigo do flux tava tipo neon azul...estilo TRON
<vitorlobo> xGrind, fiquei tanto tempo no pc ante ontem q fui sair a noite....fiquei tonto na rua cara
<xGrind> eu vi aquele dia =:D
<xGrind> vc quem fez?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, de tanto ficar naquele tema daquele jeito
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  foi
<xGrind> ahuuhahuhu. as vezes saio pra rua e parece q to em outro lugar. mór estranho
<xGrind> acostumado a ficar na frente do pc
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  deu uma tontura prolongada da poha
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vc é de onde?
<xGrind> nao sei oq essa bixa do JavaNunes ganha de gastar tempo, energia pra ficar enchendo o saco dos outros na internet. vai arrumar uma mulher po
<JavaNunes> Xgrid nao se meta, o meu sistema operacional ? o unico aqui que usa a teoria do campo unificado seu burro
<xGrind> vitorlobo, interior de sp. e vc?
<xGrind> JavaNunes, foda-se voce. ;)
<vitorlobo> xGrind, BA...vai descer pro campus party em recife em julho?
<JavaNunes> da sua mae eu me cancei
<JavaNunes> eu me fodo todo dia com sua mae, e ela gosta viu
<xGrind> vou nada vitorlobo . mas bem que gostaria.
<vitorlobo> to pensando em ir
<JavaNunes> sua mae ? apaixonada por mim viu.
<xGrind> javanunes!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, babaca
<vitorlobo> :D
<JavaNunes> oh meu deus, o mundo acabou agora que o XGRUDE me ignorou
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  entra no meu ssh ae se vc é macho
<JavaNunes> seu filho de uma detonada
<vitorlobo> entra admin senha 1234
<JavaNunes> serio, opa
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, entra ai se vc é bom mermo
<xGrind> cara nao gostei desse gnome 3. mudou muito e pra trocar o icone tem que instalar outro aplicativo. negocio louco
<vitorlobo> xGrind, eu nem arrisco
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ja tive um primeiro contato deu uma travadeira tensa
<xGrind> vou derrubar esse JavaNunes jaja. essa net de bosta q esse muleke deve ter, vai aguentar não.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  pq a demora?
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  ta errando a senha?
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  iiiiiii
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a estudar as apostilas da microlins vai
<xGrind> ultima versao do ubuntu q testei foi a 10.04. e usei por 10 min no maximo o 11.10. muito pesado esse unity, ta loco.
<JavaNunes> calma , nao se apavora
<vitorlobo> xGrind, botei unity 2d no notebook de meu irmao
<vitorlobo> xGrind, essa onda hightech interface n é do meu tempo hehe sou mais "agility"
<vitorlobo> clicou, abriu, fechou, pronto
<xGrind> kk. tb prefiro rapidez. gosto do xfce por causa disso. é rapido, estavel e bonito
<vitorlobo> xfce é legal mesmo
<JavaNunes> poxa, seu ssh ta entupido, mandar eu entrar pra depois bloquear ? medinho heim, ta mal configurado ou vc bloqueou
<vitorlobo> mas to gamadao no flux
<vitorlobo> é como arrumar minha casa
<vitorlobo> :D
<xGrind> esses dias coloquei mageia com kde pra ver como era. ate q nao ta tao pesado no mageia, mas kde é cheio de firulas. gnome 3 ta assim tb, por isso nao gostei.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, iiii nao ta sabendo entrar
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, ta acostumado a entrar em ssh com vaselina
<xGrind> esse JavaNunes ta escrevendo ae pro canal? ou ta quietinho?
<vitorlobo> mas rpz
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhauhahahaua
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, vamo entra ae bonzão
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ele ta pirado pq n consegue entrar no meu ssh
<JavaNunes> vitor deve ter aberto uma porta com nc e acha q ? ssh ahahahahahaha, troxa
<xGrind> JavaNunes, tu teve a chance. agora é minha vez. guenta o ataque ae malandrao
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a estudar suas apostilas da microlins
<JavaNunes> vc nao teria a coragem que eu tenho pois seu sistema ? tao podre que precisa ficar cercado por 33 firewalls hahahahah
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a aprender o bêabá
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  depois vc tenta entrar no meu ssh
<JavaNunes> lindo, vc sabe oq e campo unificado?
<JavaNunes> nao sabe n?
<JavaNunes> o google nao vai ter, ja adianto
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, vai entrar ou vai ficar de mimimi?
<vitorlobo> mimimimimimimim
<JavaNunes> com o campo unificado o meu SO fica 33 vezes mais rapido sem precisar grandes hardwares
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  mimimimimimi é o caraleo mimimimim
<JavaNunes> seu ssh nao esta funcionando
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  hahahahaahahahaahahahahahaa
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  ta perfeito meu ssh
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  vc q nao sabe usar
<JavaNunes> ssh: connect to host 201.50.65.11 port 22: Operation timed out  hahahahah digo eu
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  depois vem tirar onda meu dels
<JavaNunes> tsk tsk: ssh: connect to host 201.50.65.11 port 22: Operation timed out
<JavaNunes> depois ? eu que nao sei configurar ahahahhahahah
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a estudar suas apostilas da microlins
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a aprender o bêabá
<JavaNunes> faz assim vitorlobo, pede pra uns dos seus amigonhos testar essa coisa que vc fez ai mal feita
<vitorlobo> mimimimimimimi da poha esse seu hein.....so sabe inventar desculpas..mimimimimi
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, vai no vivaolinux, no forumdebian, vai no canal gringo pedir dicas tenha medo da ignorancia que te ronda nao
<JavaNunes> vitorlobo, nao fique desesperado, isso ? normal, vc queria demonstrar que sabe muito mas nao teve coragem de abrir o ssh normalmente.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, entra no meu ssh ae admin senha 123
<vitorlobo> mudei e tudo
<JavaNunes> ue, nao era 1234?
<vitorlobo> mudei agora
<vitorlobo> pra te dar a chance
<vitorlobo> a segunda chance
<JavaNunes> se estava certo, pq mudou?
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, ue se vc n consegue entrar com 4 digitos..facilitei pra vc
<vitorlobo> 3 agora
<JavaNunes> o problema nao ? senha, ? timeout, sabe o que ? timeout? o seu ssh nem senha esta perguntando
<vitorlobo> haaaaaaa
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhauhauhauhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  vc é uma vergonha!
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  volta a usar telnet vai
<JavaNunes> ahahahahahhah, sim, sou uma vergonha mas meu ssh funciona ahahahahhaha
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  de repente tenha mais sucesso
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  agora ta querendo deslocar tua incompetencia em mim?
<vitorlobo> tome vergonha
<JavaNunes> meu ssh funciona n?, ? duro
<vitorlobo> vai estudar rapaz
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  tenho nada com seu ssh queria ver se vc conseguia conectar ao meu
<vitorlobo> mas vc só inventa desculpa
<JavaNunes> estudar? uma coisa t?o facil precisa de estudo? s? se for pra vc
<vitorlobo> tsc tsc
<vitorlobo> tosco
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  tao facil q n consegue
<JavaNunes> vitorlobo, o seu ssh n?o existe
<vitorlobo> claro q existe
<JavaNunes> sh: connect to host 201.50.65.11 port 22: Operation timed out
<vitorlobo> n sabe nem logar na merda do ssh
<vitorlobo> aff
<vitorlobo> quer q eu faça um video tutorial?
<JavaNunes> cara, tem um site de scan online, vc quer confirmar?
<vitorlobo> faz ae
<JavaNunes> vc ja testou o seu ssh do lado de fora?
<vitorlobo> claro q ja
<vitorlobo> o mal é q tu vem arrotando conhecimento
<vitorlobo> ta aprendendo a sair da casca do ovo
<vitorlobo> e faz essas cagada ae
<vitorlobo> auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> lol!
<JavaNunes> vou fazer o scanner online no site ai quero ver a sua cara agora
<vitorlobo> pois faça
<JavaNunes> 201.50.65.11 isn't responding on port 22 (ssh).
<JavaNunes> preciso mais falar nada
<JavaNunes> usa a? ?: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/result/
<vitorlobo> vc é mtu burro
<vitorlobo> ta pegando esse host da onde?
<vitorlobo> animal
<vitorlobo> >.<
<JavaNunes> entra no site e use vc mesmo o scan online
<JavaNunes> http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<vitorlobo> vc ta usando scan em mascara de host
<vitorlobo> meu Deus
<vitorlobo> burrice aguda?
<JavaNunes> entra no site, isso nao ? scan em massa. isso ? ferramente para administradores q querem verificar portas abertas pelo lado de fora da sua rede
<vitorlobo> vou entrar
<vitorlobo> perai
<JavaNunes> testa pelo menos n?, d? uma chanse pra vc na vida
<JavaNunes> vc nao conhece a TI shopper , nossa!
<JavaNunes> nao conhecer a TI  shopper ? algo que d? vergonha.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  funcionou
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  normal!
<JavaNunes> me manda um print de tela  do TI shoppper mostrando isso
<vitorlobo> perai q a banda ta lenta termianndo de instalanr o broffice
<vitorlobo> ;D
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  quando der umas 6 da manhã eu te mostro
<JavaNunes> t? vendo. fica ai com suas brincadeirinhas de mentir fica. criancinha.
<JavaNunes> vc sabe que eu tou falando a verdade: seu sistema ? uma bosta e vc ? obrigado a viver cercado por um firewall, ? triste isso.
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  na real eu nem sei q porra é ssh
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes,  nem mexo nessa área
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, minha intenção foi te enrrola mesmo
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, saber até onde vc ia
<JavaNunes> ok, nao conseguiu
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, mas vc é tão asno q foi longe
 * vitorlobo rindo
<JavaNunes> uhum, vc foi o bonz?o, deixa eu continuar lendo algo que preste
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, troxa
 * vitorlobo rindo
<JavaNunes> uhum, sou troxa
<vitorlobo> JavaNunes, nao era, se tornou agora
<JavaNunes> vou fechar esse IRC na sua cara, preste bastante aten??o:
<vitorlobo> UHAUHAUAUHAUHAHUAA
<vitorlobo> win \o/
<vitorlobo> barna,  tenso
<vitorlobo> barna,  gripe da poha
<barna> vitor-br, blz man?
<barna> chegando do trampo agora.......
<vitorlobo> barna,  sussa  e porai? dor de cabeça, febre q blz
<barna> kraio, q m.....
<vitorlobo> barna,  sempre nesse horario? vc mora no Br?
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA
<barna> mais ou menos! ja morei nele, mas hoje ainda bem, tenho uma casa!
<barna> vitor-br, http://www.youtube.com/user/LadoBteve/
<barna> os primeiros videos q produzi dele!
<barna> ainda ta em faze experimental! mas acredito q agora q to com o steadcam, mais a manha em edição de video, vai ficar legal!
<barna> vitorlobo, vc ta ai ainda? mandei o link pra pessoa errada! erro de tab!
<barna> heheheheh
<vitorlobo> barna,  to
<vitorlobo> barna,  verei
<vitorlobo> barna, admiravel tdo em SL
<barna> 100%
<vitorlobo> barna, vc mora onde? pra trampar até tarde assim
<barna> Belo Horizonte!
<barna> trabalho na sena alternativa da cidade!
<barna> pore isso o nome Lado B
<vitorlobo> barna, feliz com oq faz?? sobrevive bem?
<barna> sim. d+
<barna> sempre fui uma kra da noite, agora sair e tomar uma cachaça e bater um bom papo!
<barna> adoro fotografia!
<barna> agora comecei nas filmagens....
<barna> e juntei tudo numa coisa só!
<barna> em filmagem confesso q sou novato. mas como trabalho com fotografia a 15 anos....
<ThiagoSalles> Bom Dia
<ThiagoSalles> Alguem sabe me dizer o nome de algum jogo bom que de certo no ubuntu??
<User__> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<RodrigO23> Bom Dia
<vitorlobo> zorra gripe tensa
<Lambertini> bah
<Lambertini> não fico mais nesse canal
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: o q foi?
<Marcondes> boa tarde alguém pode me dar uma força!!  como habilito o zoom no ubuntu 11.10 sem bagunçar o sistema
<vitorlobo> Catharina, oia virou assidua
<vitorlobo> no canal
<Catharina> vitorlobo, to tentando liga-lo com mais frequencia
<Catharina> :]
<vitorlobo> xGrind, pentelhei tanto o troll ontem q ele n aguentou e saiu
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  eu nem liguei
<Catharina> vitorlobo, saber das novidades
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  pq n desliguei
<vitorlobo> :O
<Catharina> vitorlobo, eu desligo... xD
<Catharina> pai e mãe, aí cê sabe....
<Catharina> minha mãe nao eh tao tecnologica quanto a sua
<Catharina> =p
<vitorlobo> Catharina,  a minha é leiga
<vitorlobo> Catharina, ontem instalei o lance de imposto de renda no debian dela...dai ela antes perguntou: VITOR, ESSE WINDOWS É DEBIAN?
<vitorlobo> Catharina, dai eu: windows debian minha mae? assim vc me quebra as pernas
<Catharina> vitorlobo ahsuahushuahsuhauhsuhauhsuaushuahsuhauhsuhsa :P
<Catharina> ri mt agora
<Catharina> :]
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, vc tb nao dorme hein :D
<Catharina> xGrind, tb acho
<xGrind> Catharina, vitorlobo é o primeiro a entrar no irc e o ultimo a sair. fica mais tempo que o ChanServ  =)
<Catharina> xGrind, ahsuaushauhsuhahhsa
<xGrind> esse xubuntu 12.04 vai ser lançado daquia a 4 dias e ainda ta instavel. td hr da crash na bagaça -.-'
<Catharina> xGrind, segundo ele... ele nao desliga aqui
<vitorlobo> chanserv aprendeu comigo
<vitorlobo> :D
<[kernel]> ae
<jxajro> saudações a todos! Alguém tem alguma pista de como fazer funcinar o Bluetooth no 11.1?
<jxajro> 11.10?
<[kernel]> meu
<[kernel]> hoje minha net ta boa
<[kernel]> ja baixei 3 filmes
<[kernel]> em 1 hora
<[kernel]> :D
 * Monarquista ...
<xGrind> jxajro, o blueman funciona
<xGrind> Monarquista, ?
<Monarquista> ?
<jxajro> Oh lindo! tudo bom? Só se for agora! eu tentei uzar logo depois que instalei o 11.10 sensucesso.
<jxajro> um colega meu disse pra eu usar o easypeasy do netbook e instalar o 12.04
<jxajro> e esquecer o 11.10. Isso é revoltante.
<jxajro> ter que usar o 12.04 só porque não funciona o bluetooth é caso de polícia! :)kkkkk
<xGrind> cara, eu to com o xubuntu 12.04 e to achando instavel ainda. toda hr da crash em alguma coisa
<xGrind> o 11.10 tava rodando deboa
<jxajro> O meu tb roda deboníssima....só tem o perereco do blutut.
<jxajro> por mim eu ficava com ele pelo menos um ano.
<xGrind> o blueman ta dando crash direto no 12.04. continua com o 11.10 mesmo
<jxajro> eu adorei o 8.04 mas esse meu colega disse que não seria aconselhavel usar um SO que nao tivesse mais atualizações de segurança
<jxajro> aah...o que aconteceu com o pessoal do Linux e o Blutut?
<jxajro> brigaram?
<xGrind> dai nao compensa. usar versao sem atualização é ruim.
<jxajro> o skype e o linux já não tá aquela maravilha...msn então...se o Gaytes pudesse proibir a gente de usar o Linux ele proibia.
<xGrind> é oq eu disse. no 11.10 o bluetooth rodava de boa aqui, no 12.04 é q ta dando crash, mas ainda é beta ne. a versao final sai daqui a 4 dias.
<sagat> Boa tarde
<sagat> bom domingo a todos
<jxajro> boa tarde sagat.
<xGrind> proibir pq? o linux não é dele. e somos presos ao skype ou msn
<xGrind> e nao somo*
<jxajro> bom..se ninguem tem alguma pista vou tentar colocar o blueman de novo..se não der certo continuarei na mesma
<sagat> o jxajro , proibir ?
<sagat> opensource tem isso ?
<xispirito> jxajro, você por acaso não foi naquele menu 'aplicativos de sessão' e desmarcou bluetooth? ou mexeu nos /etc/rc.* ?
<jxajro> xGrind...vc sabe muito bem que quando alguma coisa incomoda os negócios ela deve ser eliminada. A política financeira funciona mais ou menos assim...se vc não pode com o inimigo, una-se a ele. Como o Gaytes vai se unir ao linux?
<sagat> tomara que nunca aconteça isso
<sagat> nunca
<jxajro> claro, sagat..estou exagerando
<sagat> apesar que tenho ctz que o servidor da microsoft é linux rs
<jxajro> mesmo que o gates desse o windows de graça acredito que o linux continuaria.
<xispirito> a preocupação de interoperabilidade de um OS com outro já existe por parte deles
<jxajro> sabe-se lá sagat..vc já deve ter percebido que a MS copia muita coisa do linux
<sagat> assim como existem varios sistemas operacionais bons , tb existe o windows  , na verdade temos até que agracer o gaytes
<jxajro> existe porque parece não ter outro jeito.
<sagat> pq se não fosse ele , não existiria o windows
<servidor> è possivel colocar parte grafica ubuntu server
<sagat> não ia ter sistema para dar problema
<sagat> e sim
<xispirito> tá, não ajudo mais ninguém
<jxajro> tudo bem, sagat...não to recriminado o gaytes...só que a briguinha MS com outros é um saco...vc acredita que uso este pc com um Mac sossegado?
<xispirito> ainda me presto
<sagat> os serviços ativos não influenciam na interface
<jxajro> já com um MS é um perereco
<Monarquista> http://www.hardware.com.br/noticias/2011-07/microsoft-linux.html
<sagat> legal
<sagat> como um bom analista de sistemas  operacioanais , temos que saber ao menos o basico de todos os sistemas operacionais que nos cruzam a frente
<sagat> mas , é claro que vamos ter sempre um default
<sagat> isso não impede de colher conhecimento
<sagat> ja que no meu , digo no meu ponto de vista
<sagat> conhecimento não ocupa espaço
<sagat> sou defençor de sistemas linux
<sagat> isso hoje
<sagat> pq ja fui defensor do unix
<sagat> e na empresa tenho que conviver com microsft a todo momento
<sagat> mas isso não impede de os fazer de terminais burro
<sagat> que logam e pegam informação de um server linux
<sagat> onde subo somente serviços uteis
<sagat> ai o windows fica bom
<sagat> pq vai estar rodando a partir de uma distro linux
<sagat> rs
<jxajro> interessante.
<sagat> através de dominios
<sagat> alguem ai conhece ipfilter
<sagat> ipfilter muita gente pensa que só roda no freebsd e tal
<sagat> mas estamos falando de linux
<sagat> tudo qe é voltado para open tem funcionar entre si
<sagat> oque precisamos nos adaptar é não se acomodar
<sagat> o resto é resto
<sagat> é claro que cada um escolhe a distro que mais se sente bem
<sagat> e estuda sobre ela
<sagat> minha opinião ta ok
<xispirito> 0.0
<sagat> atualmente uso linux mint
<sagat> distro baseado no ubuntu
<sagat> uso tammbem backtrack 5 que tambem é baseado no ubuntu
<sagat> que na verdade não são baseado em ubuntu ma sim em debian
<sagat> que no meu ponto de vista é a distro mais amigavel do momento (as baseadas em debian) talvez pela comodidade de ter os .deb da vida o apt-get para ajudar a se tornar mais rapido
<sagat> o jxajro , voce está precisando de alguma coisa ?
<jxajro> Olhe sagat, meu negócio é o seguinte..pra mim distro..ou o que for não importa...uso algo que funcione e depois que me acostumo não gosto de mudanças. O novo formato do 11.10 é legalzinho....estou usando mais por divertimento e inovação do que outra coisa.
<jxajro> mas é fogo..quando a gente acostuma com uma interface grafica e ficam mudando.
<jxajro> pra vc ter uma ideia, por mim eu usaria a interface do window 98 até hoje porque foi..
<jxajro> praticamente a primeira que conheci.
<jxajro> vi o window 3.11 mas se fosse mexer com ela hoje eu acharia coisa de velho...kkkkk
<sagat> mas cara  não devemos nos apegar a interfaces ja que penso que temos que escolher uma e ir até o fim
<sagat> eu sou a epoca do msdos 6.22
<sagat> e hj vejo vários sistemas operacionais no mercado
<sagat> desde microsoft
<sagat> linux
<jxajro> eu sei sagat mas pras pessoas jovens é facil ficar mudando mas o pessoal de 40 pra lá a coisa pega se..
<sagat> aple
<jxajro> vc ficar mudando a toda a hora uma maneira de acessar uma impressora, um bluetooth, etc
<xGrind> alguem ja usou mandriva? ou mandrake, conectiva
<sagat> eu ja
<sagat> mandrake
<sagat> conectiva
<sagat> slackware
<sagat> opensuse
<jxajro> msdos 6.22? eu lembro do dos aquela tela preta. mas comecei a mexer com computador pra valer
<xGrind> apt é mais rapido que urpmi ?
<jxajro> a partir de 1999
<jxajro> sim a partir de 99 eu tentei usar o linux.
<sagat> o xGrind eu acho cara
<jxajro> comecei com o Redmond que era uma imitação do XP.
<sagat> o apt mais confiável
<sagat> mais rapido não sei te dizer ja que não notei muita diferença
<jxajro> não consegui. depois o debian, depois o slackware e por fim o mandrake.
<sagat> é que  70% da velocidade de interfaces para down e update depende da velo da net né cara
<xGrind> da net e do servidor
<jxajro> só em 2009 comprei um netbook com ubuntu 8.04 e o vendedor ainda me aconselhou a formatar e colocar o XP. Não aceitei!
<jxajro> fiz questão de conhecer o linux.
<jxajro> apesar dos tropeços ainda ficarei com ele.
<sagat> oooxGrind oque coloca o servidor no ar é a internet  ja que hoje n ão se usa mais criar servidores sem portas ssh para acesso ,
<sagat> se o servidor for um firewall por exemplo , e a net do cara for ruim ele não vai poder culpar o desempenho do servidor
<sagat> quando voce tropeçar irmão entre aqui e pergunte , tenhos certeza que vai ter uma alma para te ajudar
<sagat> nem que for para te indicar onde perguntar
<sagat> foruns
<sagat> enfim
<sagat> oo jxajro  oque vc está achando do netbook
<sagat> eu fui para o tablet direto
<sagat> não tive net
<jxajro> vixe sagat! não tem perfunta que possa ser respondida com poucas palavras? :)kkkkk
<jxajro> um espetáculo, cara!
<jxajro> comprei ele em janeiro de 2009 a Proview simplesmente deu o fora e deixou todo mundo na mão mas ele está aqui firme e forte.
<jxajro> me ajudando a sobreviver.
<jxajro> tablet?
<sagat> isso
<jxajro> isso funciona pra alguma coisa fora ficar vendo joguinhos e mulher pelada?
<sagat> eu estive no exterior (paraguay) achei barato e queria ver esse tal de android
<sagat> o meu agora está como 2.4 mas veio com o 2.2
<sagat> não curti muito
<sagat> mas ...
<jxajro> hmmm
<sagat> voltei para o meu linux mesmo
<jxajro> a china vende tablets por 100 paus de dolar
<sagat> 50 dolar la
<jxajro> vixe...barateou mais?
<sagat> no paraguay é só procurar
<jxajro> hmm boa..boa
<sagat> se marcar vai ter um cara distribuindo rsrsrs
<xGrind> sagat, ja testou o mageia?
<sagat> não cara
<center> oiii
<center> oii
<jxajro> distribuindo? vc acha isso brincadeira? eu to vendo caras que dão de "brinde" ou fornecem como ferramenta de trabalho
<sagat> é grego xGrind ?
<sagat> e ai center
<sagat> chega mais
<sagat> eu sei
<sagat> eu uso tb
<center> uz
<center> uza
<sagat> qdo estou nos aeroportos oque me salve é meu cel e ou meu tablet
<xGrind> mageia começou como fork do mandriva, mas ja segue outros rumos :D
<center> alguem sabe  mecher no linuxacessivel
<xGrind> tem pouco mais de 1 ano e ja ta em 7º na distrowatch. da uma olhada la
<sagat> xGrind , e é confiável ?
<sagat> voce testou
<sagat> eu vi sim
<sagat> pessoal
<sagat> preciso ir
<sagat> minha coroa ja está me gritando para comer , jaja volto ai
<sagat> descupem por algo
<xGrind> é confiavel sim
<sagat> mas foi muito proveitoso
<sagat> legal então xGrind
<sagat> voce usa ?
<center> o que é isso
<xGrind> agora to testando o xubuntu 12.04, mas vo voltar pro mageia
<sagat> o xGrind da continuidade ai irmão
<sagat> grande abraço
<sagat> jaja volto
<xGrind> é bem leve, rapido e estavel.
<center> eita
<xGrind> kk
<center> tem alguem ai
<jxajro> vejam este site: http://www.hvassessoria.com.br/site/
<xGrind> center falae
<jxajro> fora o www.avaya.com que usa tablet como sistema de teleconferencias.
<xGrind> q isso?
<center> que é isso
<center> quem aqui já uzou linuxacessivel
<jxajro> esse HV é um cara do sul que oferece manuais de operação feitos para tablet
<jxajro> o avaya agora tirou  mas eu vi um sistema de teleconferencia louco que eles forneciam
<xGrind> center, oq é isso? distro?
<center> linuxacessivel
<center> é uma distribuição de ginu/linux para deficientes visuas
<center> visuais
<jxajro> essas empresas foram as que mostraram como o tablet pode ser usado de forma lucrativa.
<xGrind> e como usam? o.O
<center> umburu
<center>  
<jxajro> http://nv.nmi.cc/nellyvod/pages/avaya?compExtId=BestVideoManager1330959801863&backCompExtId=&campAlias=&dlvJsp=&dlvCompExtId=
<nagato> Ola a todos! Alguem sabe como reduzir o delay de verificação de email (pop) no cliente evolution mail para menos de 1 minuto (60 segundos)??
<sagat> Boa Tarde
<sagat> xGrind - tudo certo
<xGrind> sagat o/
<sagat> voce havia comentado que estava testando o xfce ai
<sagat> eu ja usei cara
<sagat> bem leve tb
<xGrind> sagat, eu uso xubuntu desde a versao 9.10
<sagat> xGrind LEgal , usei no 9.10 tb depois fiquei um bom tempo com o gnome agora só uso fluxbox
<sagat> 12 no momento estou com o l.m
<sagat> 12 e fluxbox
<sagat> xGrind Voce conhece o l.m
<xGrind> mint?
<sagat> 12 pq eu tenho uma dúvida , pq o l.m por ser um derivado do ubuntu , não acompanha as versões do ubuntu ?
<sagat> 12 Já que oque muda é lxde
<sagat> 13 que é a interface que escolheram
<sagat> 19 rs
<sagat> xGrind é
<sagat>  conhece
<sagat>  ja usou
<sagat>  o Ubunteiro voce ja usou o mint
<Ubuntero> sagat, já
<sagat>  oque achou em termos de desempenho
<Rudolf> tuger upper cut
<sagat>  eu uso ubuntu desde 8.10
<Ricardo__> é nao deu pra eu ir pro xubuntu 12.04
<Ricardo__> wireless nao funciona nem com reza
<Ricardo__> kernel 3.xx me ferrou geral
<kazenin> Qual o rolo?
<Ricardo__> enxerga
<Ricardo__> a wireless
<Ricardo__> e tudo
<Ricardo__> mas nao conecta
<Ricardo__> nem a pau
<kazenin> Qual a placa wireless?
<sagat>  >Ricardo é mesmo cara eu não tive problemas aqui não , que placa é a sua
<sagat> lspci mostra pra vc no terminal
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, chora pra KCT em... :P
<sagat>  Monarquista rsrsrs
<Ricardo__> realtek
<Ricardo__> 8191se
<Monarquista> sagat, aplica um Tiger Destruction nele ai... :D
<sagat>   Oloco , não é dificil nao cara  ...
<Ricardo__> é mas o kernel .38 ja fazia isso nativamente
<sagat>   Monarquista . --- quanta maldade no seu coração rsrsrs
<Ricardo__> sem precisar de nada
<Monarquista> pura preguicinha mano, vai por mim... rsrsrs
<Ricardo__> é dose
<Ricardo__> bom por enquanto ta o xubuntu 11.04 vai ficar ate resolver
<Monarquista> sagat, barra de especial tá cheia, ora de aniquilar nego veio! \o/
<sagat>  rs
<sagat>   Backtrack 5
<sagat> na veia
<Monarquista> rssr
<Ricardo__> é mas backtrack é igual usar lucid
<Ricardo__> ae ano qvem ja era tb
<sagat>    Então meu , to fechando com um camarada da usp para vir aqui na região ministrar uma palestra e um mini curso de rotas  usando ambientes unix e linux baseando se em back track
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, joga esse fedorento no lixo ou instala o fedora nele pra combinar... :P
<sagat>  Monarquista ??
<Monarquista> sagat, net book
<sagat>  a sim
<sagat>  Marília está gelado hoje hein rssrss chuvinha da madruga quebro o domingão rs
<Ubuntero> sagat, dá uma olhada neste vídeo que eu falo tudo o que acho do mint http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OJEWw06tK4
<Ricardo__> ainda bem q no desk nao tem isso
<Ricardo__> minha intel pro ve reconhece de cara em qualquer linux
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Ricardo__> Ubuntero, vendo video
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, uahushahs REFISEFUQUI FOREVER! :P
<Ricardo__> ruim essa mistura
<Ricardo__> de gnome shell com barra embaixo
<Ricardo__> mta misturada
<sagat> Ubuntero ---> ele está usando o lxde certo , padrão do  mint , atualmente eu uso o fluxbox  acho que ta legal
<Ubuntero> sagat, o mint?
<sagat>  meu processador não é dos melhores nem maquina  ja qu é um positivo
<Ubuntero> sagat, o mint está usando uma mistura de gnome-shell e coisas desenvolvidas por eles
<Monarquista> sagat, positivo ou negativo... :P
<sagat>  é Ubuntero --->>>  no mint , pensei em voltar para o ubuntu , com fluxbox , mas queria uma interface menos poluida e leve
<sagat>  -- Monarquista ?  estou só debatendo não é defesa , não tem pos ou neg
<Monarquista> LM é maior favela OS dos infernos... :S
<Ricardo__> akele
<Ricardo__> mint debvian xfce
<Ricardo__> parece bom
<Ricardo__> com cinammon
<Monarquista> sagat, me refiri ao pc positivo... ;)
<Ricardo__> ou mate sei la
<Ricardo__> nao testei direito
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, não tem nem um nem outro, to com ele aqui
<sagat>  celeron 1.60
<Monarquista> é só o XFCE mesmo
<Ricardo__> tem duas versoes
<Ricardo__> pra baixar cara
<Ricardo__> tu pegou a xfce puro
<Ricardo__> a outra tem cinammon + mate
<Ricardo__> tem q pegar outra iso
<Monarquista> então saiu um novo agora
<Ricardo__> aham tem duas isos
<Monarquista> não, é o LMDE e o LMDE XFCE, só esses dois
<sagat>   qualé a interface grafica mais leve de todas ?
<Ricardo__> sei la acho q os openbox da vida
<Monarquista> sagat, SHELL
<Ricardo__> na real
<Ricardo__> o cara meteu o pau no video
<Ricardo__> no mint 12
<Ricardo__> eaheaeh
<sagat>  ENTÃO CARA
<Ricardo__> mas ele tem razao
<Ricardo__> ficou confuso
<Ricardo__> o 12 com gnome
<sagat>  eu não entendi o por que disso ,
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, por que não abriu o verbo logo e chamou esse bosta de REFISEFUQUI...!?
<Ricardo__> transicao
<Monarquista> :P
<sagat>   mas enfim opinião existe  é para ser respeitada ,
<Monarquista> Opensuse é muito melhor que o LM REFISEFUCADO...
<sagat> vo colocar o open box
<Ricardo__> olha um cpomentarioo
<Ricardo__> Se esse cara utilizar﻿ Slackware... Bom ele não conseguirá nem instalar, esquece.
<Ricardo__> hahahahaha
<Monarquista> sagat, o e17 é lindo e levinho, voa com 512 megas aqui no vbox! :)
<Monarquista> barna, boa tarde. :)
<sagat>   o slack é uma uma distro que poucos tem acesso por ter um certo grau de complexidade . tenho ele aqui no dual boot
<Rudolf> sagat: viagem
<sagat>  Vo ter que dar uma saida
<Rudolf> sagat: poucos tem acesso pq a maioria não gosta de ler
<sagat>  volto ja
<Ubuntero> sagat, o slack já foi assim, hoje é muito user friendly
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, falou e eu aprovo, LM, REFISEFUQUI FOREVER... :P
<sagat>  exatamente isso , não gostam de estudar
<Ubuntero> hoje se quer dificuldade vai para o arch
<sagat>  não tenho duvidas , e o povo por não conhecer ou tem interesse , critica rsrsrs
<sagat>  falo tudo
<sagat>  volto ja
<Monarquista> Ubuntero, errado, se quser dificuldades vai pra o Gentoo! ;)
<Ubuntero> Monarquista, também
<Ricardo__> o debian tb era mais dificil antes
<Ricardo__> hj viro barbada
<Rudolf> Monarquista: se quiser ler, vai para o gentoo
<Rudolf> Monarquista: não é difícil
<Rudolf> Monarquista: uso desde 2004
<Rudolf> Monarquista: tem que ser zen para esperar as "compilation"
<Monarquista> Rudolf, tá bem, muito obrigado...
<Rudolf> Monarquista: you're welcome
<Monarquista> boa tarde.
<Ubuntero> Rudolf, eu não instalei, mas um amigo tentou por duas semanas instalar uma interface gráfica nele
<Ubuntero> Rudolf, acabou desistindo
<Rudolf> Ubuntero: prego
 * Monarquista bom saber que basta ler pra que um sistema fique redondinho aqui no Hardware! \o/
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, quem lhe enganou
<Monarquista> :P
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, diz isso por que se conseguiu, quero ver fazer o Debian com XFCE funcionar ai no seu notizinho das casas bahias! :P
<Monarquista> AUHSUAHSAUHSAUHS
<PontoCom> lol
<Ricardo__> ehehehe
<Ricardo__> no desk ta redondo é o q interessa
<Monarquista> desktop é mole, mada ai no netizinho peraba...
<Monarquista> RSRRSRS
<Monarquista> :D
<Monarquista> *manda...
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Monarquista: terrivel
<Rudolf> Monarquista: esses chipsets que nem deus sabe que existe
<Rudolf> Monarquista: tu da um lspci e só aparece wifi device
<Rudolf> e olha lá
<Monarquista> bora criar uma campanha pra arrecadar fundos para a compra de um https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.raspberrypi.org%2F&ei=zGGUT9fVG422twfu3-C2Cw&usg=AFQjCNEBMoebclm0Gk0LCZIStJbF04U1cQ pra o vovo Ricardo__ parar de mimimi no canal com o seu netizinho perebento das casas bahias... :P
 * Monarquista AUHSUAHSUAHSHUAHHSAH
<Ricardo__> pior marca diaba
<Ricardo__> ainda
<Ricardo__> hasee
<Ricardo__> ahahahaha
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, raspberry pi nele
<Ricardo__> negocio é usar windows nele
<Monarquista> ;)
<Monarquista> Ricardo__,  de pior a pessimo em nego.. :S
<Monarquista> TSC, TSC, TSC...
<Monarquista> tá lanhado mesmo
 * Monarquista rsrsrs
<barna> boa tarde Monarquista
<Monarquista> :)
<PontoCom> a maioria das pessoas so tem um ambiente por causa do barateamento, oque causou varios problemas no planeta :S
 * Monarquista o_0
<Ricardo__> Monarquista, tu tb ta com problema tb nao ta com o bootsplash do ubuntu.. q tu ta dando risada ae?
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, o Lucid Linx aqui tá filezão nego, carne de primeira! Nem vem! :P
<Ricardo__> e o lts prox ta o q?
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Monarquista> tá co você... :P
<Ricardo__> lucid morre ano q vem
<Monarquista> não testei ainda..
<Monarquista> :P
<Ricardo__> e ai vai fazer o q
<Ricardo__> aehehe
<Monarquista> Ricardo__,  e dai, ano acaba em 2012 mesmo!
<Monarquista> UAHSUAUHSUAH
<Ricardo__> ahah
<Monarquista> \o/
<barna> q dia lança o 12.04 final?
<Monarquista> 36
<Monarquista> ops
<Monarquista> 26
<Monarquista> quinta proxima
<barna> massa!
<Ricardo__> e o refusequis
<Ricardo__> demora 1 mes ne depois
<Ricardo__> pra sair
<Ricardo__> aeheaeh
<Rudolf> Catharina: ola
<Catharina> Rudolf, ola
<Rudolf> Catharina: tudo bem nesse domingo marrento
<Catharina> Rudolf: tudo +-, meu bahia podia ta jogando melhor, mas... =P
<Catharina> e voce, td bem?
<Rudolf> Catharina: flamerda e anusrintia perdendo
<Rudolf> Catharina: nao podia estar mais feliz
<Catharina> Rudolf: torce pra qual time?
<Catharina> rs
<Rudolf> Catharina: um que vai perder também daqui a pouco
<Ricardo__> quer patifar vao pro pvt
<Ricardo__> aehehaeaeh
<Ricardo__> patifaria aki nao
<Monarquista> Ricardo__, se tem netizinho das casas bahias, não te moral pra dar chama em ninguem aqui não nego... :P
 * Monarquista AUHSUAHSUASHAUSHAUSH
<Ricardo__> nao confunda linux com patifaria
<Ricardo__> aehehae
<Ricardo__> sao duas coisas distintas
<Monarquista> vai resolver o problema de seu netibruke
<Monarquista> RSRSRSRS
<Lambertini__> preciso tirar esse canal do auto join
<Lambertini__> gui
<Lambertini__> fui
<Rudolf> chuuuupa gambazada
<magnific> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<magnific> chupaaaaaaaaaaa, ainda sonhar com a libertadores pq ???
<paulo> Ola
<paulo> Boa Noite
<paulo> Gostaria de saber quanto gasta a instalação do ubuntu 10
<paulo> 1.10
<paulo> 10.10
<barna> paulo, o ubuntu é de graça!
<barna> brincadeiras a parte! paulo vc quer saber quantos megas ele consome do seu HD?
<xGrind> hauhauhha barna ele se refere ao tempo gasto =)
<xGrind> paulo tempo ou gb no HD?
<barna> hehehehehehehe, num pude perder a brincadeira!
<Daekdroom> São necessários 4.7GiB para instalar, eu acho.
<Daekdroom> Mas depois da instalação é menos.
<paulo> desculpa nao expressei
<barna> hoje eu tenho o 10.04 aki, 10gb no / ta rolando de boa!
<paulo> expaço em disco
<Daekdroom> Eu uso 10GB pro / também.
<paulo> poxa
<Daekdroom> O tamanho do /home/ já é uma situação bem particular do usuário.
<paulo> Tenho um HD de 1TB
<paulo> o ubuntu esta comendo 200 GB e nao sei onde esta
<Daekdroom> O Ubuntu tem um 'Analisador de Uso de Disco'
<Daekdroom> A segunda opção, 'Varrer o sistema de arquivos', deve ser o que vai te ajudar.
<paulo> ok
<paulo> Mas isso ja aconteceu com voces
<Daekdroom> Já fiquei sem espaço no /home/ de 90GiB mas nunca no /
<barna> sim, ja aconteceu!
<barna> muitas veses é um monte de kernel instalado......
<barna> cache do apt....
<barna> etc....
<paulo> assim
<paulo> ja ate limpei a lixeira
<paulo> barna
<paulo> o que voce me diz para retirar esses arquivos TEMPORARIOS
<barna> lixeira é só aquivos q vc apagou, num apaga o cache nem os kerneis velhos
<Rudolf> "expaço"
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> meo deos
<paulo> como faço essa limpeza  barna
<Rudolf> paulo: bleachbit
<barna> paulo, primeiro entre em aplicativos>acessorios>analizador de uso de disco e clica no icone de um hd
<barna> e veja o q ta consumindo mais espaço, pra sabermos o q temos q limpar!
<paulo> so instante
<paulo> voltei
<Rudolf> Jesus Negão
<barna> sangue bom
<paulo> barna
<paulo> Meu Disco é de 911.9
<paulo> ./180GB
<paulo> ./Mnt 177.8GB
<barna> paulo, manda um print
<paulo> como estou trabalhanfo com um aplicatico direcionei pra essa pasta 177.8
<paulo> pra onde eu envio
<barna> www.2shared.com
<paulo>  http://www.2shared.com/photo/DkDgr_f0/Paulo.html
<paulo> a pasta mnt esta correta
<paulo> hora que voce visualizar ela vai esta com 177.8
<barna> ok
<barna> paulo, tem nada consumindo muito! só o /mnt q vc falow q tem o aplicativo q vc ta usando!
<barna> o resto ta super de boa!
<barna> o cache do apt tem menos de 300mb
<paulo> Estranho
<paulo> Veja BEm
<paulo> Hd é de 911
<paulo> Vamos colocar menos - 526 espaço livre
<barna> sim, mas o / tem 180 gb
<barna> 180,5
<barna> paulo, pelo visto vc ta usando maquina virtual certo?
<paulo> nao
<paulo> essa pasta que tem /180 nao é a mesma coisa de /mnt
<barna> paulo, vc ta rodando o ubuntu numa maquina virtual dentro do winxp?
<paulo> Não estou usando maquinma virtual
<barna> pq esse winxp de fundo???
<barna> paulo, entra num terminal e digita sudo fdisk -l e paste o resultado
<paulo> porque estou acessando teamviem nessa maquina
<barna> hummm, entendi paulo
<[orca]> vitorlobo: ajuda la cara com o sudoers, se tu souber.
<barna> [orca], conseguiu resolver o sudo?
<paulo> posso postar aqui mesmo o resultado
<paulo> ou tem um link especifico
<[orca]> paulo: pode usar o bpaste
<[orca]> paulo: bpaste.net cola lá o que ouve e manda o link que vai aparecer após de subimeter o formulário
<[orca]> barna: que nada cara, acho que tou tendo problemas com permições
<barna> [orca], o link q te mandei num ajudou?
<[orca]> vich mano
<paulo> http://bpaste.net/show/27526/
<paulo> Barna tenho 2 hd
<[orca]> me esqueci completamente no  di que tu me deu, eu salvei aqui, e tentei acessar hoje, minha net deu pau aqui e desisti, vou olhar #risada
<barna> paulo, certo, a partição do linux ta com 971gb!
 * barna ta pensando aki o que pode ser
<paulo> parece que tem alguem comendo 170
<paulo> barna
<[orca]> action imprecionado
<[orca]> tem 1 tb teu hd éh?
<paulo> como esta trabalhando com aplicativo em banco de dados
<paulo> 1TB
<paulo> acho que pode ser dentro do banco que ficou algum resido
<[orca]> queria um ztabyte
<paulo> acho que e por isso que nao estamos a visualizar
<[orca]> action rir
<[orca]> alguém já ouviu falar em ztabyte?
<[orca]> :P:P
<barna> paulo, eu ja tive esse problema com um torrent!
<barna> ele teria alguns gb depois de baixado, mas só tinha baixado algums poucos mb...
<barna> no analizador de disco dava esse erro, falando q tinha muitos gbs usados mas num mostrava onde!
<[orca]> barna: então,
<[orca]> como tu vai?
<barna> curando da ressaca de ontem!
<barna> ehehehehehe
<barna> e vc?
<[orca]> sei la
<[orca]> teclando pelos chats :P
<[orca]> barna: sabe como é, sem nada pra "fazer"
<barna> [orca], sei d+
<barna> eu to assim, mas tem uma gatinha vindo pra k, ai vou ter muito o q fazer!
<barna> hehehehehehe
<[orca]> action penssativo
<[orca]> trabalha em q?
<[orca]> barna: ....
<barna> trabalho com imagem, fotografia!
<barna> mas agora comecei a trabalhar com video, faz só 1 semana q to trabalhando com video!
<barna> aprendendo ainda!
<[orca]> photoshop?
<barna> http://www.youtube.com/user/LadoBteve
<barna> meus primeiros videos!
<[orca]> ou fotrogafia tipo, fotógrafo mesmo.
<barna> [orca], pelos ultimos 10 anos sim!
<[orca]> hummmm
<barna> sou fotografo mesmo! ganho a vida com ela!
<[orca]> penssava que tu fosse programador.
<barna> mas o photoshop é uma grande ferramenta de trabalho!
<barna> nada, só gosto de informatica e linux!
<barna> tento usar o gimp, mas é osso, ele num me da todos os recursos q preciso!
<[orca]> po cara
<[orca]> photoshop é legal
<[orca]> eu nao entendo de fotografias naquilo :P
<Rudolf> barna: compra o crossoffice e trabapha com o photo no linux
<[orca]> acho que a basede um jogo começa por lá, nao?
<barna> Rudolf, q é crossoffice?
<Rudolf> barna: acho que chama Crossover Office
<barna> pra virtualizar programas de win no linux? tipo wine?
<[orca]> agora parando pra penssar, acho que sim...
<barna> [orca], num entendi
<[orca]> ah, este guri
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<[kernel]> cheguei
<[orca]> rodrigo23 :P
<[kernel]> boa noite ae rapaziada
<RodrigO23> iai [orca]
<barna> boa
<[kernel]> :D
<RodrigO23> suahsuh
<RodrigO23> como q vc tah
<[orca]> bem.
<RodrigO23> cade a corintianada
<RodrigO23> saushauhsa
<[orca]> barna: falava do utilitário ser parecido com wine, acho que já ouvi falar sei la
<barna> hummm, ja usei ele!
<barna> super bom!
<barna> mas to usando wine de boa! ta rodando photoshop CS5, bridgeCS5 e cameraw 6.x de boa no ubuntu!
<barna> tanto em 32 como no 64bits
<[orca]> rodrigo23: alguma nov?
<RodrigO23> putz [orca]
<RodrigO23> nenhuma e vc
<[orca]> nem uma
<RodrigO23> eu queria uma Asus vento
<[orca]> aja gente "desgraçada"
<[orca]> teve um cara aqui que travou minha voz
<[orca]> ops, a voz que ler a tela pra mim
<[orca]> risomau
<RodrigO23> eu tenho um cooler Asus Silent knight aqui comendo pó
<[orca]> rodrigo23: tem umas palavras, que pessoas usam intenciosamente que trava certas vozes sapi.
<RodrigO23> tipo quais
<[orca]> como "pierz" que aparece inofencivo mas estraga algumas vozes sapi
<RodrigO23> nossa [orca]
<[orca]> algum pc pode ficar sem leitura de voz e alguns aplicativos precisam ser reiniciados
<[orca]> rodrigo23: pelo que entendi a palavra meche nas bibliotecas das vozes e buga
<RodrigO23> poxa mas nao tem nenhuma patch nenhuma atualizaçao
<RodrigO23> nada
<RodrigO23> ?
<[orca]> bem eu posso melhorar as vozes
<[orca]> codigo abrto
<[orca]> mas nao as vezes tou afim e já viu .
<RodrigO23> UHSushuHUS
<RodrigO23> sei como eh
<RodrigO23> ow vou sair agora
<RodrigO23> e volto mais tarde
<RodrigO23> Flw ai galera
<picolo> Buenas nothes
<picolo> Como eu faço para gerar um atalho que , quando eu clico, inicia o xampp?
<picolo> Normalmente eu uso sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<[orca]> oras
<[orca]> instale o apache e tudo, aa
<picolo> Não, eu uso o xampp porque não quero que fique executando se eu não estou usando, so executo quando necessito
<[kernel]> ln -s
<[kernel]> pra criar um link simbolico
<[kernel]> ou atalho
<picolo> ls -s?
<[kernel]> mais nesse caso
<[kernel]> voce teria que fazer um script
<[kernel]> com esse comando que starta o serviço
<[kernel]> depois fazia o atalho
<[kernel]> :/
<picolo> Não tem como fazer um atalho que execute um commando? sudo /opt/...
<picolo> Apesar que ele pede senha tamb[em
<[kernel]> foi o que eu falei
<[kernel]> tem que fazer um script com esse comando dentro dele
<picolo> Entendi
<[kernel]> mais nao sei :/
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-15
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> xGrind, hggdh
<CyL> !alguem | MarconM
<ubotu-br> MarconM: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<CyL> Haha
<MarconM> Geowany, e ae man ... ta sumido
<MarconM> tiraram seu ban foi :p
<Geowany> MarconM: que ban?
<Geowany> não pow...passei o dia trabalhando no concurso
<Geowany> cheguei em casa e desmaiei
<Geowany> acordei quase agora
<guilhermetech> olá
<guilhermetech> sou iniciante no linux
<guilhermetech> meu notebook tem 6gb de memoria, gostaria de saber qual versão do ubuntu instalo ? versão 32 ou 64 ?
<CyL> guilhermetech: 64 bits
<andretyn> guilhermetech, 64
<guilhermetech> tudo bem, só pra confirmar mesmo, muito obrigado
<guilhermetech> Estou querendo fazer dual boot, windows 8 e ubuntu
<guilhermetech> andei pesquisando aqui, me parece que dá pra fazer, mas é complicado
<andretyn> guilhermetech, cuidado se tiver EFI, do resto, blz
<guilhermetech> alguém tem um site que me explique detalhado como fazer essa instalação ?
<hggdh> MarconM: boas
<andretyn> guilhermetech, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<guilhermetech> está ok, obrigado
<MarconM> hggdh, boas
<MarconM> Geowany, ta usando kubuntu ae
<Geowany> MarconM: tava no opensuse
<Geowany> mas voltei definitivamente pro Debian
<MarconM> kkkkk
<Geowany> nenhuma outra distro me tentará
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> MarconM: http://assiste.serpro.gov.br/cisl/debian-squezee.html
<MarconM> vou ver
<guilhermetech> pelo visto, aqui no fórum há um mix de distros. Tenho um servidor de Internet no meu trabalho, rodando o Debian
<AndChat567216> Ola
<guilhermetech> gostaria de saber se aqui eu posso também tirar algumas dúvidas a respeito do Debian, ele não está rodando 100%
<MarconM> guilhermetech, sim ... mas o topico desse canal é ubuntu
<MarconM> =D
<AndChat567216> Cara
<AndChat567216> Faz tempo que eu nao uso irc haha
<guilhermetech> tá tranquilo, é claro que eu não iria explorar muito
<AndChat567216> Uns 12 anos eu acho
<AndChat567216> Vcs sabem se ainda existe algum servidor brasileiro de irc ?
<xGrind> AndChat567216, rede brasileira? virtualife
<AndChat567216> A brasnet nao existe mais ne ?
<Boner> estou com um problema
<Boner> instalei o linux e sumiu o windows seven
<Boner> alguÊm consegue me ajudar ?
<CyL> !detalhes | Boner
<ubotu-br> Boner: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Boner> é o seguinte uma amiga da minha amiga está com esse problema e eu não lembro mais como altera o grub
<Boner> CyL:
<rogerio> boa noite pessoal, alguém pode me indicar distribuições baseadas em LXDE, pois testei o lubuntu e ele não deu boot
<rogerio> !
<andretyn> rodr1go,  no ubuntu, intale o lubuntu-desktop
<Boner> é o seguinte minha amiga instalou o ubuntu 12.10 e sumiu o windows seven
<Boner> ela particionou o hd e instalou naquela partição
<andretyn> rogerio,  no ubuntu, intale o lubuntu-desktop
<Boner> alguêm sabe me ajudar e tem essa disposição ?
<rogerio> andretyn fiz isto mas não ficou bom achei muito pesado, omeu netbook é meio antigo
<CyL> rogerio: Debian com lxde como desktop, bem leve
<CyL> Boner: pastebin de fdisk -l
<andretyn> rogerio, o slitaz é bem leve....
<rogerio> CyL eu pensei nisto mas acho o debian muito chato para deixa-lo redondo!
<CyL> rogerio: bom, é o que eu uso quando quero algo realmente leve
<rogerio> vc sabe como instalar ele com pen drive (Debian) toda vez que tento instalar depois de uma parte da erro
<CyL> rogerio: nada muito diferente do ubuntu, qual erro?
<rogerio> depois de um certo ponto acho eu que ele tenta ler o cd não mas o USB
<Boner> alguÊm que entenda de instalação de ubuntu e windows seven pode me ajudar no dual boot ?
<CyL> rogerio: faça um netinstall
<CyL> Boner: pastebin do 'fdisk -l'
<rogerio__> CyL vou baixar uma imagem e montar no unetbootin se der algum erro eu venho até aqui e peço ajuda
<CyL> rogerio__: eu não vou demorar muito ainda, se estiver aqui ajudo
<rogerio__> tudo bem valeu pela ajuda
<CyL> rogerio__: Não precisa baixar a imagem inteira para o netinstall, ok?
<CyL> rogerio__: Digo, existem duas imagens
<CyL> rogerio__: Uma para instalação a partir do CD e a outra é netinstall
<rogerio__> ok vou baixar netinstall Wheezy
<Val_> ola
<Boner> CyL,  como eu tiro o pastebin do ubuntu
<Boner> ?
<CyL> !pastebin | Boner
<ubotu-br> Boner: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<Boner> como eu faço para listar o grub
<CyL> Boner: Vc executou o comando que eu pedi, e colocou no pastebin?
<Boner> CyL,n apareceu nada aqui
<CyL> Boner: Então vc fez algo errado
<CyL> Boner: Execute num terminal
<Boner> CyL,  http://pastebin.com/hLFXWDw2
<CyL> Boner: Não existe nenum windows noeste disco, a pessoa que instalou o ubuntu apagou o sistema anterior, não tem como recuperar
<Boner> CyL,  obrigado até a próxima
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<sagat> a minha placa wirelles estava funcionando até des minutos atraz
<CyL> !alguem | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<sagat> e agora não esta funcionando
<CyL> !enter | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<sagat> vixi
<sagat> só queria ajuda meu amigo
<sagat> acho que estou no lugar errado
<CyL> sagat: Pode pedir ajuda, mas não custa pedir a forma certa
<sagat>  mas porque essa regra ? oque implica em escrever em uma linha ou duas ?
<sagat>  não entendi por que se torna uma perturbação . só isso
<sagat>  vo procurar no google ... Pobreza da inteligencia humana , filas , senhas , regras em bate papo ... que doideira enquanto muitos prezam por ajudar outros querer criar regras ...
<sagat> enfim
<CyL> sagat: Pois permite que várias conversas paralelas ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<sagat> só não entendi  pq se torna perturbação qdo se escreve em duas linhas só isso
<CyL> sagat: Eu estou ajudando três pessoas ao mesmo tempo, imagina de eu tiver que ficar procurando no backloag porque a tela esta cehia de linhas com uma ou duas palavas em cada?
<hggdh> sagat: não é pedir muito
<sagat> magina meu amigo
<sagat> só não entendi  a forma que falou , por que não foi minha intenção faltar com o respeito ,,, mas tudo bem meus amigos boa noite ótima semana a todos
<hggdh> <shrug/>
<CyL> sagat: Eu não falei é uma mensagem automática contida no bot, tente você mesmo digite '!enter' sem as aspas numa única linha por si só
<hggdh> grep .cl
<Geowany> dá um tigerkick nele
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<hggdh> não é necessário, Geowany
<Geowany> tiger-robocop
<sagat> sem problemas meus amigos , sou novo por aqui , só não sabia como funcionava , jamais foi minha intenção tumutuar a sala
<sagat> peço descupas ai
<hggdh> sagat: não houve tumulto, e não há problemas
<sagat> descupe ai
<hggdh> sagat: mas, ainda não nos forneceste detalhes do teu problema.
<sagat> minha placa wirelles , não está aparecendo
<hggdh> e antes estava? Se sim, o que mudou?
<sagat> porem eu estava conectado até agora pouco , reinicieii a maquina e sumiu , ja apertei FUnção + f11 e nada
<hggdh> sagat: foi algo instalado? Algum update? Qual versão de Ubuntu?
<CyL> sagat: Faça um pastebin de 'sudo dmesg'
<sagat> ubuntu 12
<hggdh> 12.04 ou 12.10?
<sagat> 12.10
<hggdh> sagat: faça o que o CyL pediu, por favor
<sagat> eu fiz
<hggdh> sagat: e o link do pastebin?
<CyL> sagat: Sabe o que é um pastebin? Se não tente '!pastebin' numa única linha sem as aspas
<sagat> não
<hggdh> !pastebin | sagat
<ubotu-br> sagat: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> sagat: Tente é importante, essas mensagens que estão no bot colocamos para não precisarmos repetir as mesmas mensagens todas as vezes
<CyL> sagat: São mensagens genéricas e sem cunho pessoal, e quando entrou no canal o seu comportamento é típico, por isso redirecionei as mensagens para você. A intenção não foi ofender, apenas ajudar (e mao te ajudar estou me ajudando também).
<CyL> *e ao te ajudar
 * hggdh vai dormir, early start
<CyL> hggdh: sudo shutdown -h now
<hggdh> CyL: nah, basta sudo sleep
<CyL> :)
<LACabeza> yoo
<solitwolf> hello
<solitwolf> ...
<CyL> solitwolf: Olá
<solitwolf> oi..
<solitwolf> volto logo...
<ad0nai> Alguem pode me indicar um cliente de torrent para ubuntu?
<CyL> ad0nai: deluge
<ad0nai> CyL, vlw
<jump> bom dia, alguém pode me ajudar? independente do programa que eu esteja utilizando, após alguns instantes de travamento me vem o seguinte erro: http://imagebin.org/254120
<jump> desde já fico grato
<hggdh> jump: tens um DVD caggerado?
<hggdh> carregado*
<jump> hggdh, não
<hggdh> jump: nada na unidade?
<jump> hggdh, yes
<hggdh> eject, por favor
<jump> hggdh, tenho dana carregado não..
<jump> hggdh, cara
<jump> hggdh, uso ubuntu 64 bits
<jump> hggdh, em um processador
<jump> hggdh, i3, VAIO, vpceh, antes eu usava 32bits, mais ai, como meu sistema é 64 descidi fazer a troca, ai vez e outra me acontece o erro
<hggdh> jump: a mensagem diz que há um disco na unidade de DVD. Novamente, a unidade está vazia, correcto?
<jump> hggdh, disculpa
<jump> hggdh, te mandei o screen errado
<jump> hggdh, kk
<hggdh> ...
<CyL> !32ou64 | jump
<ubotu-br> jump: Se seu computador é equipado com processador AMD ou Intel fabricado a partir de 2008, é provável que suporte o modo 64 bits. A menos que tenha alguma necessidade específica, terá ganhos se utilizar a versão 64 bits do Ubuntu. Para ter certeza do suporte ao modo 64 bits, num terminal execute 'grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo' (sem as aspas) e veja se a saída contém a flag 'lm' (Long Mode)
<CyL> :D
<jump> ubotu-b, sim tenho long mode
<jump> ubotu-br,
<CyL> jump: o ubotu-br é umm programa de computador, um bot, não uma pessoa
<hggdh> jump: ubotu-br é um bot
<jump> hggdh, kk
<hggdh> jump: alias, por favor, sentenças completas por linha
<jump> hggdh, serio?
<jump> hggdh, legal
<CyL> !enter | jump
<ubotu-br> jump: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<jump> hggdh, discupa, mania de msn
<sandro__> Bom dia COmunidade, quero saber porque quando após digitar senha e entra o ambiente UBUNTU 12.10 o monitor apaga? E porque isso não acontece na conta convidado (onde estou agora)?
<CyL> hggdh: Estou traduzindo conforme a necessidade :)
<hggdh> CyL: perfeito!
<sandro__> Alguem saberia me informar?
<hggdh> sandro__: o profile to teu usuário foi alterado -- fizeste alguma coisa errada (ou com bug) no passado
<sandro__> e onde vejo isso? tem como resetar usando a conta convidado?
<CyL> sandro__: Vc mudou suas configurações de vídeo (especialmente resolução / taxa de atualização da tela)?
<sandro__> isso ocorreu apos eu atualização do ubuntu 12.10 que estavam disponiveis aqui
<sandro__> Olha sinceramente me lembro de ter clicado em COnfiguração do Monitor, e la aparece o nomem do meu monitor e LAPTOP, e um fica dentro do outro, quando dei OFF para LapTop, e deixei ON o meu, cliquei em APLICAR e bum...apagaou a tela...dai reiniciei pelo CTRL+ALT+DEl
<sandro__> e to nessa agora
<sandro__> ate a tela de login aparece o root la pedindo senha...depois que digito a senha e dou enter...é que o monitor apaga...
<hggdh> root?
<hggdh> sandro__: estás danodo login como root?
<sandro__> eh usuario principal desculpe
<CyL> hggdh: Acho que ele está etendendo que o *DM que eles está usando é que é o 'root'
<sandro__> me expressei mal ai...não eh root é Usuario Principal = Sandro e convidado
<sandro__> aparece as duas
<CyL> hggdh: Melhor apagar o diretório de configuração do gnome/unity (eu não sei como ficou isso depois que a canonucal resolveu mudar)
<sandro__> na minha eu não coonsigo ver a imagem
<sandro__> eu to aqui de conta convidado
<CyL> sandro__: Qual o nome do seu usuário comum?
<sandro__> pela conta convidado posso alterar qualquer coisa na minha conta principal?
<CyL> sandro__: Pelo terminal sim
<sandro__> prahlada
<CyL> sandro__: sabe usar um pastebin?
<sandro__> sou noob mas me orientando ai sim
<sandro__> iniciante no linux
<CyL> sandro__: Sabe usar um pastebin?
<sandro__> 1 mes lendo muito ainda....
<sandro__> nao
<CyL> !pastebin | sandro__
<ubotu-br> sandro__: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<sandro__> digito isso no terminal certo?
<CyL> sandro__: Não, leia o texto
<CyL> sandro__: Observe que tem um link nele
<sandro__> digito isso no terminal certo??
<sandro__> o que faço?
<CyL> sandro__: Poste num pastebin a saída do comando (sem aspas) 'su prahlada && cd ~ && ls -la'
<CyL> sandro__: Não aqui no canal, num pastebin!
<sandro__> ta perai q eu to perdido...desculpe....primeiro digito no terminal SU PRAHLADA && CD ~&& LS-LA
<sandro__> o resultado q der na tela copio e posto no paste bin
<sandro__> ?
<CyL> sandro__: Sim, primeiro digite isso num terminal e depois poste no pastebin, mas lembre-se que no Linux maiúsculas e minúsculas *fazem* diferença
<sandro__> após enter...pediu senha...apos deu " stegid: Operação não permitida
<CyL> Putz
<CyL> Pq setgid?
<sandro__> olha lembrnado q to na conta convidado ok e aparece assim: guest-Zf0m61@prahlada-casa: ~$
<sandro__> e depois ta o cursir piscando onde digitei o teu comando
<CyL> sandro__: Ok, não se desespere com o terminal
<CyL> sandro__: Consigo imaginar o que vc está vendo
<sandro__> o que setgid?
<CyL> sandro__: Tente este comando então 'su - prahlada && cd ~ && ls -la'
<CyL> sandro__: Uma longa explicação para pouco benefício
<sandro__> ok
<sandro__> mesma coisa
<CyL> sandro__: 'ls -la /home'
<sandro__> to respeitando os teus espaçõs...ou eh tudo junto?
<CyL> sandro__: Basta copiar e colar o que eu te indicar aqui
<CyL> sandro__: eviter 'redigitar' os comandos
<sandro__> perdão
<CyL> sandro__: Não precisa pedir desculpas também, não fez nada de errado, o IRC é impessoal, e eu estou de bom humor tomando um ótimo café enquanto falo com você :)
<sandro__> somos dois
<CyL> sandro__: E então, qual o pastebin com a saída deste comando?
<sandro__> ls: não foi possivel abrir diretorio  /home: Permissao Negada
<sandro__> deixa eu te fala q fiz ontem
<sandro__> quem sabe interfere no hoje
<sandro__> ontem peguei um pen dirve e fiz ele bootavel para reinstalar o ubuntu 12.10, ja que estava puto da vida que a bendita imagem não aparecia e dei boot pelo pen e fui la escolhendo idioma, instalar e quando carregava aquele monte de letras, chegou uma certa hora que o monitor apagaou no meio de novo
<CyL> sandro__: Cuidado com a linguagem :)
<CyL> sandro__: Estamos tomando um ótio café de bom huor, lembre-se
<sandro__> dai fiz isso duas vezes e deu a mesma coisa duas vezes  e desisti....achando que era o monitor com problemas, fui testar o cabo na minha tv sony bravia para ver se continuava, e quando pluguei o cabo na tv funcionou de boa numa tela de 42 nem queria mais sair dali
<sandro__> kkkk
<sandro__> :) ok
<sandro__> e por ali tentei acessar minha conta principal e conseguia de boa normal
<sandro__> e dai tirei o cabo da tv e pluguei de novo no monitor adivinha? apareceu a imagem...dai reiniciei o pc com o monitor pugado e voltou o problema
<sandro__> e agora to aqui...pela conta convidado entro de boa...mas quando vou logar com a minha conta, monitor apaga
<CyL> sandro__: Bom, eu acho que o problema está nas configurações do monitor
<CyL> sandro__: Temos que tentar acessar sua conta anterior
<CyL> sandro__: Qual o login da conta anterior prahlada ?
<sandro__> prahlada tb
<sandro__> prahlada tb:)
<CyL> sandro__: Eu não estou entendendo, vc tem que ser mais claro. Quando o ubuntu pediu para vc criar uma nome de usuário, qual usou?
<sandro__> prahlada
<sandro__> só há essa conta
<CyL> sandro__: O que 'su - prahlada' retorna no terminal?
<sandro__> e a outra é essa aqui CONVIDADO que é a do sistema acredito eu
<sandro__> su: opção -- 'r' inválida Uso: su [opções] [LOGIN]  Opções:   -c, --command COMANDO         passa COMANDO para o shell invocado   -h, --help                    exibe esta mensagem de ajuda e finaliza   -, -l, --login                torna o shell um shell de login   -m, -p,   --preserve-environment       não zera variáveis de ambiente e                                 mantém o mesmo shell   -s, --shell SHELL           
<CyL> sandro__: vc está digitando errado!
<sandro__> sim agora que vi
<sandro__> digitando certo agora deu isso
<sandro__> setgid: operação nao permitida
<hggdh> sandro__: su - prahlada <----- espaço entre 'su', '-', e 'prahlada'
<sandro__> mesma coisa
<hggdh> sandro__: CTRL-ALT-F1
<sandro__> digitei outra senha e deufalha de autenticação
<hggdh> outra senha? que outra senha?
<CyL> hggdh: Tem que ensinar ele a voltar pro X senão vai se desesperar :)
<hggdh> CyL: mais tarde... agora quem está desesperando sou eu
<CyL> hggdh: Haha, pq?
<hggdh> CyL: heh, por que eu estou a lembrar meus tempos de techincal support
<CyL> hggdh: Relaxa, o trabalho aqui é voluntário ;)
<hggdh> CyL: yeah. Vou voltar ao trabalho por um tempo
<s>   o i
<Guest22465> c y l
<sandro__> Cyl fui dar CTRL-ALT-F1 e travo a tela e apareceu uns rabiscos em amarelo no monitor
<sandro__> voltei
<sandro__> Cyl
<sandro__> mas pelo comando su - prahlada havia dado setgid: operaçao nao permitida
<sandro__> alguem ajuda ai a solucionar o porque consigo logar com a conta convidado e aparece a imagem e pela conta usuario não?
<Kaiserbrito> estou com um problema que está me enchendo o saco
<Kaiserbrito> eu uso o ubuntu 12.10 dual boot com o win 7
<Kaiserbrito> eu consigo usar um pouco o linux, mas depois de um tempo, sempre vem o mesmo problema
<Kaiserbrito> quando inicio aparece a tela: /tmp não está pronta ou não está presente
<Kaiserbrito> e fico sem conseguir mexer
<CyL> sandro__: Desculpe eu me afasstei do computador para ajudar a minha esposa
<CyL> !tty | sandro__
<ubotu-br> sandro__: Para acessar os terminais TTY de 1 a 6, use a combinação de teclas Ctrl + Alt + F1, Ctrl + Alt + F2, e assim por diante até Ctrl + Alt + F6. A qualquer momento use a combinação Alt + F7 para retornar para o modo gráfico.
<CyL> sandro__: Vc tem que acessar um desses terminais e tentar entrar com o seu usuário comum
<xGrind> alguem ae ta usando Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<CyL> !alguem | xGrind
<ubotu-br> xGrind: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<xGrind> CyL, comecei com alguem :D
<xGrind> hggdh, sabe qual versao esta o Ubuntu 12.10 ?
<hggdh> xGrind: sim, sei
<hggdh> xGrind: não é uma boa versão para usar -- 12.04 w 13.04 são mais estáveis.
<xGrind> é que coloquei o 3.5 aqui no Xubuntu 12.04 e está no 3.5.0-27
<hggdh> xGrind: sim, o 12.04 LTS agora vai ter kernels atualizados
<xGrind> hggdh, mas será que dá algum problema? aquele dia aparece um cara aí dizendo que atualizou sozinho pra ele. aqui não apareceu, eu coloquei
<hggdh> xGrind: não deve dar problemas não. Eu uso o linux-generic-lts-quantal em tres máquinas diferentes, até agora tudo bem
<hggdh> xGrind: e, de qualquer maneira, o kernel "oficial" do 12.04 deveria permanecer (no teu caso)
<xGrind> thansk :D
<hggdh> yw
<sandro__> Cyl voltei...não sabia que Alt+F7 voltava ao modo grafico
<sandro__> mas para que serve CTRL+ALT+ F1....F6? aqui para mim trava a tela, aparece uns rabisco amarelo no canto esquerdo e trava tudo
<sandro__> sinceramente aquele cd do windows 7 vai rolar se não tiver solução....infelizmente...eu amo ubuntu mas ainda to leigo nisso....e essa do monitor me desmotivou muito mesmo....
<hggdh> sandro__: Ctrl_Alt-F{1-6} movem para os terminais virtuais, onde podemos accessar o sistema via linha de comando. Ctrl-Alt-F7 (e, talvez, Ctrl-Alt-{8-9} move para ambientes gráficos
<sandro__> para mim aqui travou a tela, apareceu rabiscos amarelos no canto esquerdo onde fica os icones e como nao sabia do Alt+f7 fui mesmo de Ctrl+Alt+Del para reiniciar
<hggdh> pois
<sandro__> resumindo meu problema: Pc inicia de boa ate a tela de login. lá eu tennho duas opçõs de conta: Usuario principal (prahlada) e Conta Convidado...quando escolho a principal(prahlada) e digito a senha, dou enter e o monitor se apaga...mas o pc nao...
<sandro__> quando entro na conta convidado(que estou agora) entra de boa....PORQUE?
<CyL> sandro__: POrque as configurações de resolução e taxa de atualização da tela são diferentes
<hggdh> sandro__: relige o sistema na tua TV. Obviamente, algo que fizeste deu erro. Sabemos que funciona via TV, então vamos tentar por lá
<hggdh> alias -- sandro__ isto é um desktop, ou um laptop?
<sandro__> perai que vou me locomover ate la
<sandro__> desktop
<sandro__> vou sair e vou levar tudo ate a sala...daqui 5 minutos eu volto
<sandro__> oi
<sandro__> voltei
<sandro__> Cyl
<adiaswin> .....
<sandro__> hggdh
<sandro__> estou pela tv como monitor e dentro da minha conta principal
<adiaswin> ainda estou sem entender
<sandro__> e agora aqui o que fazer?
<CyL> sandro__: Aguarde um pouco, eu não uso o Linux como desktop, e pra mim é um pouco difícil ajudar nesse aspecto
<CyL> adiaswin: O que não entende?
<adiaswin> cyl, o problema do colega com o ubuntu
<CyL> adiaswin: Algo está errado nas configurações de vídeo dele
<sandro__> adiaswin eu estou enfrentando um problema: Usando monitor Phlillips 234cl o ubuntu inicia normal ate a tela de login...quando escolho o usuario principal e digito a senha e dou enter o monitor apaga
<hggdh> sandro__: OK. Abra um terminal, e mande, em um pastebin, o resultado de 'ls -l /etc/X11'
<adiaswin> sandro__: qual a placa de video
<sandro__> quando plugo o cabo na tv (como estou agora) eu consigo acessar minha conta normal
<sandro__> on board Intel Graphics Accelerator (GMA 3600)
<adiaswin> sandro__: pelo o que eu  vi o ubuntu esta tentando iniciar com uma resolução muito alta para o monitor
<sandro__> mas o estranho que quando acesso a conta convidado (com o monitor) nada acontece...consigo entrar de boa
<sandro__> e dai fiquei nesse impasse....
<CyL> adiaswin: Pode ser que ele tenha mudado a saída padrão também da porta VGA para HDMI
<sandro__> por mim posso reinstalar tudo de novo mesmo pq ainda não tinha arquivado nada no ubuntu original (12.04) que veio no pc instalado
<CyL> sandro__: Essa configuração é individual, por usuário, no Linux
<adiaswin> cyl, aparentemente e isso
<CyL> sandro__: Bom, vamos tentar um procedimento diferente
<CyL> sandro__: num terminal recém aberto digite 'ls -la'
<sandro__> agora isso passou a acontecer depois que fiz a atualização (não limpa) para o 12.10
<sandro__> Cyl agora esse comando deu muita coisa aqui
<CyL> sandro__: Use um pastebin
<sandro__> lembrando que estou dentro da minha conta principal
<sandro__> me manda de novo ai os links
<sandro__> por favor
<CyL> sandro__: é isso mesmo, use um pastebiin e cole o resultado aqui
<sandro__> links por favor
<CyL> !pastebin | sandro__
<ubotu-br> sandro__: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<adiaswin> http://pastebin.com/
<sandro__> ta como faço o post?
<sandro__> copio todo o script do terminal e...
<CyL> sandro__: Entrar lá e veja, é bem direto
<CyL> sandro__: Tente, se não conseguir volte aqui
<hggdh> sandro__: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<CyL> sandro__: Tente pelo menos 3 vezes antes de pedir ajuda aqui
<adiaswin> +1
<sandro__> cliquei em paste e o texto todo virou uma imagem...
<sandro__> e agora como posto isso no imagebin?
<sandro__> prahlada@prahlada-casa:~$ ls -la total 236 drwxr-xr-x 32 prahlada prahlada  4096 Abr 15 12:47 . drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root      4096 Mar 30 01:14 .. drwx------  3 prahlada prahlada  4096 Mar 30 01:33 .adobe drwxr-xr-x  2 prahlada prahlada  4096 Abr 14 22:58 Área de Trabalho -rw-------  1 prahlada prahlada  2084 Abr 14 22:55 .bash_history -rw-r--r--  1 prahlada prahlada   220 Mar 30 01:14 .bash_logout -rw-r--r--  1 prahlada 
<hggdh> sandro__: NÃO ASSIM!
<sandro__> foi mal....nao sei mexer nisso
<CyL> sandro__: Vc está se desesperando. Retome a calma, tome um copo d´água talvez. Releia as instruções que demos sobre o pastebin
<CyL> sandro__: Eu acabei de acessar o link do pastebin, não tem como vc errar
<adiaswin> sandro__: calm down men
<sandro__> amigo to muito calmo...so tento entender ( o que para vcs é facil) como proceder os comandos...como eu disse copiei o resultado, colei la no link pastebin e dei PASTE. eagora?
<CyL> hggdh: Qual o diretório de configuração do unity/gnaome (whatever) no Ubuntu 12.10?
<sandro__> ha um outro link ali para mostrar o screenhosts eh aqui q estou...como faço?
<CyL> sandro__: Quando te dermos um link, acesse o link e leia o que está contido nele
<CyL> sandro__: Nós não queremos o screenshot, queremos o texto
<hggdh> CyL: seria .config, .gnome*, .gtk*
<adiaswin> cyl, nada que um unity reset resolveria se fosse o 12.04
<hggdh> vale a pena tentar
<CyL> sandro__: Sabe diferenciar um link de um comando?
<sandro__> eu postei o texto aqui...e disseram que não é assim
<CyL> sandro__: Vc não leu as instruções, vc posta o texto do pastebin e aqui somente o link
<sandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710713/plain/
<CyL> sandro__: Viu como deu certo?
<sandro__> obrigado pela atenção....estou aprendendo meus amigos...
<sandro__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710713/
<sandro__> o ultimo que vale
<CyL> sandro__: Tudo bem, mas se para você é difícil receber ajuda pelo IRC, pois tudo é diferente, imagine que temos também as mesmas limitações para te ajudar, por isso é importante sempre ler e entender as instruções fornecidas
<sandro__> sim entendendo.....mas uma perguntinha com essas informações para que servirá elas?
<CyL> sandro__: Esse são os arquivos que estão na sua pasta pessoal, estou querendo que você apague alguns arquivos, e pedi que vc listasse, para não apagar outros arquivos que não interessam ao seu caso específico
<sandro__> certo.
<sandro__> hggdh executei o sudo que me enviaste já
<CyL> sandro__: Vc vai perder as configurações do modo gráfico, ok?
<sandro__> desde q arrume tudo por mim...como disse ainda ta pelado esse ubuntu
<MarconM> boa tarde
<sandro__> ok
<hggdh> sandro__: a partir de agora, podes usar -- por exemplo -- 'ls -la | pastebinit'
<sandro__> quer que eu digite isso agora ?
<MarconM> hggdh: boa tarde
<hggdh> CyL: eu não uso Unity, mas acho que .config, .gconf, são candidatos sérios
<hggdh> MarconM: boas
<CyL> sandro__: 'rm -rf .config .gconf .gnome2'
<sandro__> ok a principio deu nada
<CyL> sandro__: então a princípio funcionou, faça logoff, retire a televisão, coloque o monitor e tente
 * hggdh goes for lunch
<sandro__> ja retorno....
<sandro__> oi
<adiaswin> oi sandro
<sandro__> Cyl a principio voltei no monitor e conseguimos.....\o/
<sandro__> obrigado Cyl
<CyL> sandro__: Ok, disponha, tome cuidado ao mudar as configurações que não entende, ok?
<sandro__> Obrigado hggdh que esteve desde ontem cmg nessa e chegou a perder a paciencia
<sandro__> e obrigado adiaswin
<CyL> sandro__: Não, ele não perdeu
<CyL> sandro__: Se ele tivesse perdido, vc não estaria aqui ;)
<sandro__> mas agora pode me explicar o que aconteceu?
<adiaswin> sandro__, recomendo que de uma lida no guia foca
<CyL> sandro__: Eu não sei o que aconteceu.
<sandro__> ok depois dessa vou ler essa biblia imensa ai....
<CyL> sandro__: Algo que você fez
<sandro__> mas assim aqui agora de cara pediu para ir atualizar  para 12.10
<sandro__> quantal...foi isso que eu fiz outra vez e o monitor pimba sumiu
<CyL> sandro__: Não acho que a atualização seja o problema
<sandro__> sabe ontem cliquei em atualizar e deu um erro com a placa de video que nao suporte 3D...e que poderia causar instabilidade no sistema
<sandro__> esse foi o aviso
<sandro__> dai cancelei
<sandro__> entao nao poderei migrar para o 12.10...consequentemente nem o 13.04?
<sandro__> obrigado...e valeu pela atenção...
<nicolascb> quem vai ir no FLISOL? E que cidade?
<vitorlobo> nicolascb, provavelmente eu vpa
<vitorlobo> vá
<vitorlobo> salvador BA
<hggdh> vitorlobo: onde vai ser?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> eu gostaria... não passo por Salvador faz uns 20 anos
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  e provavelmente vai ter gente apresentando sl em mac e windows de novo
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> heh
<vitorlobo> hggdh, mudou bastante..agora tem mais prédios
<hggdh> vitorlobo: a única coisa que realmente me recordo é do restaurante do SENAI
<nicolascb> hehehe
<hggdh> e das praias
<vitorlobo> hggdh, rs.... tu casou com uma gringa ou brasileira?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: bem, mais ou menos. Gringa sim, mas alemã, e nascida no Brasil
<hggdh> na verdade, quase paramos de volta m Portugal :-)
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa tarde a todos! Estou vendo http://goo.gl/j6LzT, apesar de estar suficientemente satisfeito com XDMCP em 12.04 LTS.
<AlexandreMBM> Acontece que estou vendo maneira de notificar usuário sentado ao servidor que há clientes conectados (XDMCP, SSH, SAMBA). Alguém já conhece um indicator que faça isso? O indicator de login é incompleto.
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: o problema não é (exatamente, e apenas) do indicador de login. Vários programas ou não usam, ou usam erradamente /var/log/[uw]tmp
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não entendi "[uw]tmp".
<hggdh> além de tudo, [uw]tmp deveria, na verdade, ser substituido por algo mais abrangente. Tinhamos alguns bugs contra o lightdm para suporte de utmp
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, o que é [uw]tmp?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: ou utmp ou wtmp
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: man utmp
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, estou pensando em fazer um daemon/indicator para minha "necessidade"; teria muito de gambiarra, talvez, mas resolveria. A questão é que não quero investir tempo nisso.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele indicaria que alguém está no XDMCP, lendo ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> Ele inidicaria que alguém está por SSH (ou outro) lendo who
<AlexandreMBM> Ele indicaria que alguém está no Samba, lendo smbstatus
* tiagoscd changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || Pergunte e seja paciente! || Ubuntu para celulares: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone || Ubuntu para tablets: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet || Ubuntu 12.10 saiu! www.ubuntu.com/download / www.ubuntu-br.org || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz ||
<AlexandreMBM> Ele indicaria que há um Samba de saída (possivelmente transferindo arquivo) lendo smbmount -l ou, de preferência, com gio (por Python)
<AlexandreMBM> O código do indicator seria Python.
<AlexandreMBM> Um ícone "verde" para "pode desligar". Um ícone "vermelho" (ou de bloqueio) para "não desligue, há alguém usando".
<hggdh> pode funcionar. O problema é que não podemos, agora, confiar no utmp
<AlexandreMBM> O menu, mostraria ícones para cada tipo de conexão, e as conexões.
<AlexandreMBM> Mostraria ícone de pasta remota para Samba.
<AlexandreMBM> Mostraria ícone de terminal para SSH.
<hggdh> e isto não seria apenas um indicador (mostrando o uso atual), mas também um "marque-me usando"
<AlexandreMBM> Mostraria ícone de desktop, para XDMCP ou sessões locais em LightDM.
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não entendi seu último comentário
<AlexandreMBM> "marque-me usando"?
<hggdh> pois, a ideia é interessante (mas eu também teria isto via linha de comando)
<AlexandreMBM> Tem?
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: como vais descobrir quem está usando os recursos?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como assim? acho que já disse, não?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ah.. sim, alguns
<AlexandreMBM> realmente
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: não, disseste o que queres mostrar, não como vais descobrir
<AlexandreMBM> como por exemplo o Samba
<AlexandreMBM> o smbstatus até que diz bastante coisa
<AlexandreMBM> já achei parse em Python pra ele
<hggdh> OK, então é factivel do samba. E...
<AlexandreMBM> o que isso significa?
<AlexandreMBM> "factível do samba".
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, desculpe-me, não sou acostumado com expressão
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: factivel -- possível
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, beleza, acho que entendi
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, penso em fazer parser no ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ou no who
<hggdh> who usa o utmp
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, só não queria inventar a roda, por isso estou aqui
<hggdh> mas... utmp não é exatamente confiável hoje em dia
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu achei o who bem certeiro com SSH
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ele não é tão completo como o ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> podem se completar
<hggdh> SSH grava utmp. Nem todos os terminais fazer isto, no entanto
<AlexandreMBM> por isso eu disse que minha ideia tinha "gambiarra"
<AlexandreMBM> tipo Telnet?
<AlexandreMBM> bom... eu estava pensando em resolver minha necessidade primeiro
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: ter gambiarra não é o problema. O ptoblema é garantirmos que o que estamos a mostrar é correcto
<AlexandreMBM> na verdade, seria ótimo encontrar JÁ FEITO
<hggdh> seria...
<AlexandreMBM> não tenho o mínimo tesão de investir meu tempo nisso
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, para a "minha" necessidade eu sei que resolveria
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, ssh, logins locais, xdmcp, smaba
<AlexandreMBM> *samba
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, não existe mesmo isso já feito, esse indicator?
<hggdh> não que eu saiba. Mas estou por fora dos indicadores atuais (e vários foram criados)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, um coisa que lembrei é que firewal pode relacionar conexões abertas; uma saída que também pode ser útil
<hggdh> aí começa a complicar. E se alguém estiver usando SSH via porta 22123?
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu não disse por aí
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, eu já vi o Firestarter relacionar qualquer conexão aberta
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, como ele faz, eu não sei
<sagat> existe alguma
<hggdh> sudo netstat -napt
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, também ele não diz que é SSH ou outro coisa
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, é.. vi que não serve, que complica
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, mas aquelas primeira coisas que apresentei, servem, ao menos para mim
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: vá em frente. Se ficar bom, proponha para pacote :-)
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, acho que vou começar minha jornada de dois dias fazendo o que não gostaria de fazer
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, a quem?
<hggdh> para Ubuntu, Debian, aonde for melhor para ti
<AlexandreMBM> ok, acho que o Google não vai me dar esse indicator mesmo...
<AlexandreMBM> hggdh, obrigado pela conversa; aumenta a segurança
<hggdh> AlexandreMBM: para o Ubuntu, basta ver http://developer.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<CyL> Desculpem peguei a conversa no meio, o que se passa?
<hggdh> CyL: AlexandreMBM está pensando em criar um "indicator" (Unity) para mostrar quem está usando um sistema
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, querendo suprir uma "necessidade" pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, indicar sessões locais, XDMCP (remoto), SSH, Samba (entrando e saindo). Pelo menos isso.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Pelo que eu entendi vc precisa listar quais as coneões abertas por protocolo?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não exatamente. Pode até ser que seja a mesma coisa, tecnicamente. O que eu quero é deixar avisado, para a pessoa que está sentado no desktop servidor, que ela não pode, não deve, desligar o suspender o computador, por que senão, os demais, conectados ou logados e inativos, perderam trabalho importante.
<AlexandreMBM> *desligar ou suspender
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Uma lista de pessoas logadas não é suficiente?
<AlexandreMBM> * perderão
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, o indicator padrão, de login?
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não
<AlexandreMBM> Ele não avisa sobre SSH
<AlexandreMBM> Nem sobre Samba (entrando ou saindo)
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Avisa sobre ssh sim, não sobre o samba
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Mas já comecei a entende a sua necessidade
<AlexandreMBM> Eu também não posso esperar que o usuário (leigo) fique a dar comandos em terminal para saber se pode desligar ou suspender a máquina
<AlexandreMBM> Samba entrando: alguém está explorado esta máquina
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, acho que vc vai ter que implementar um verificador para cada tipo de recurso que deseja monitorar
<AlexandreMBM> Samba saindo: essa máquina está explorando outra (WIndows)
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, sim, eu o que tenho concluído
<AlexandreMBM> ck-list-sessions ou who me daria algumas informações
<AlexandreMBM> smbstatus, outras
<AlexandreMBM> smbmount -l, outras
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Sim, até mesmo porque alguém pode estar utilizando algum recurso baseado em UDP por exemplo
<AlexandreMBM> mas de preferência eu usaria gio (em Python)
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, tipo o que?
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O netstat como diz o hggdh te mostra as conexões pendentes, mas mostra somente o estado da conexão conforme o TCP, e não conforme o protocolo da camada de aplicação
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: COmo um servidor de streaming por exemplo
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ou mosh :D
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu sei que o que estou pensando é muito incompleto, mas completo "para mim"
<AlexandreMBM> Eu estou aqui por que não queria reinventar roda ou quadrado, e não queria ter o trabalho
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Não, a idéia está clara, mas não vejo como recolher todas as informações de que precisa com um único comando ou função
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, é... esse o código Python teria de dois a quatro "coletores de informação", ele entregaria as informações com único modelo de objeto
<AlexandreMBM> um coletor para who e ck-list-sessions
<AlexandreMBM> um coletor para smbstatus
<AlexandreMBM> um coletor com gio
<AlexandreMBM> (no meu caso)
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Qual a necessidade pessoal que suscitou essa sua idéia?
<AlexandreMBM> Eu uso o desktop Ubuntu por XDMCP a partir de um notebook WIndows com Xming.
<AlexandreMBM> Fica ruim pedir dos usuários diretos do desktop que eles berrem a mim toda vez que forem se levantar dele.
<AlexandreMBM> Um usuário específico é muito comodista e, acredite (existe!), cria caso para diferenciar entre "estar ligado", "estar dormindo" e "estar desligado".
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que brinca comigo: "você disse que não desligasse, eu coloquei pra dormir!" Vê se pode?!
<AlexandreMBM> Eu devo simplesmente bloquear o usuário dele de desligar ou suspender a máquina? Ocorreu-me isso agora. Mas não me parece o ideal.
<AlexandreMBM> É melhor deixar que seja possível ele suspender ou desligar em vários outros momentos. Afinal trata-se do principal usuário da máquina.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele também tem de ter bom senso...
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, no seu caso acho que bloquear o acesso aos comandos que desliguem, suspendam ou façam a máquina dormir faz sentido sim
<AlexandreMBM> Eu só não posso querer que dependa de me perguntar, por isso quero informá-lo através de um indicator.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Ou melhor, desligue você a máquina enquanto ele estiver usando
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Deixe ele ver o quão agradável é :D
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, não dá. Ele sabe. Há um detalhe. Ele dono e eu não sou. Ele é meu pai.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: haha
<AlexandreMBM> ria
<AlexandreMBM> Mas a estória é desse jeitinho que estou contando.
<CyL> :$ <-- torcendo o beiço para não rir
<AlexandreMBM> Quero crer que seja a idade.
<AlexandreMBM> Ele, se o indicator estiver lá, vai funcionar. Ele não terá desculpa. Só um não vi ou esqueci, que terei de aceitar esporadicamente.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, brincadeiras à parte, porque não pode bloquear os comandos? Suponho que estejam todos em casa...
<AlexandreMBM> Exatamente: eu não devo supor isso. Eu saio de casa, às vezes.
<AlexandreMBM> Posso dar a senha de root (sudo) pra ele...
<AlexandreMBM> Mas o problema é se ele achar de usá-la toda hora, como caso padrão.
<AlexandreMBM> ahauhauahua
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Bom, e não pode simplesmente pedir que não desliguem a máquina?
<AlexandreMBM> Posso. Mas deixa eu conta como acontece.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: O que acontece se vc estive fora de casa e precisar usar a máquina e ela já estiver desligada?
<AlexandreMBM> Ele senta no desktop (servidor). Em outro quarto eu sento no notebook (Windows); quase nunca para usar o Windows. Vez eu estou conectado ao servidor, vez eu não estou, vez eu estou na sala fazendo outra coisa, vez eu estou fora de casa.
<AlexandreMBM> Procurar-me para saber se pode desligar a máquina é realmente incomodo. Consigo imaginar isso muito bem.
<AlexandreMBM> Deixar ligada sem necessidade, além de não ser ecológico, não é econômico. Fora que pode ser perigoso para danos materiais, visto que a CPU tem uma adaptada na refrigeração.
<AlexandreMBM> *adaptação
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Pq não instala linux no seu laptop?
<AlexandreMBM> (moramos em litoral e a mais de ano que a CPU é "vedada" com silica e várias ventoinhas forçando filtragem de ar forçosamente circulante)
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, o laptop é do meu irmão. Estou usando enquanto posso.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Instale o linux num pendrive, assim vc ainda fica com seu ambiente totalmente isolado
<AlexandreMBM> *e há mais de ano
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, isso é contramão
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, um ambiente centralizado é negócio
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, HD's, configurações
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: VC não perde acesso ao HD, e as configurações serão mantidas tal qual o linux fosse instalado na máquina
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, preciso de produção, estabilidade, ausência de novidades.
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Eu não estou falando em usar um liveusb
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, nada que se compare a XDMCP. Configuração muito fácil. É como se eu estivesse sentado. Posso até gravar DVD!
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Mas o mesmo vale se instalar o linux no pendrive
<AlexandreMBM> CyL, eu entendi. Já usei algo assim, USB com escrita.
<AlexandreMBM> Né a mesma coisa não vi. Se confiar num Flash para o root, não quero.
<AlexandreMBM> * Não é a mesma coisa não, viu.
<AlexandreMBM> Quero pedir para me despedir.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou fazer o indicator
<AlexandreMBM> É o que "tenho de" fazer.
<AlexandreMBM> Preciso começar.
<AlexandreMBM> Obrigado CyL , obrigado hggdh
<CyL> AlexandreMBM: Disponha!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa tarde
<Pernilongo> algm on?
<Pernilongo> algm on?
<eloi_carneiro> boa tarde, estou tentando rodar uma VM com o virtualbox dentro de um ubuntu server 12.04.2 porém ao dar o comando vboxmanage startvm Voip --type headless o mesmo esta apresentado problemas
<eloi_carneiro> alguém pode me ajudar?
<eloi_carneiro> alguém tem experiência com virtualbox rodando em Ubuntu Server?
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: sem saber qual erro está a ser mostrado, não, não podemos ajudar ;-)
<eloi_carneiro> depois que mando aquele comando
<eloi_carneiro> aparace os seguinte
<eloi_carneiro> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist.
<eloi_carneiro> 	 Please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and the appropriate
<eloi_carneiro> 	 headers, most likely linux-headers-generic.
<eloi_carneiro> 	 You will not be able to start VMs until this problem is fixed.
<eloi_carneiro> Waiting for VM "ElastrixVoip" to power on...
<eloi_carneiro> VBoxManage: error: The virtual machine 'ElastrixVoip' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1
<eloi_carneiro> VBoxManage: error: Details: code NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), component Machine, interface IMachine, callee
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: tentei instalar o virtualbox-ose-dkms mas sem resultado, ainda continua dando erro
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: (1) da próxima vez, por favor use pastebin; (2) o erro está sendo indicado como falta do vistualbox-ose-dkms
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: e, provavelmente, então, faltam os kernel headers
<eloi_carneiro> desculpa a ignorância, mas esta faltando pacote para o kernel, é isso?
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: aparentemente. em um terminal, rode 'dpkg -l linux-head\* | grep ^ii'
<eloi_carneiro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711257/
<eloi_carneiro> o resultado é esse
<hggdh> hum. Interessante, os headers estão lá
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: qual a saida de 'uname -a'?
<eloi_carneiro> Linux ubuntuvms 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:13:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eloi_carneiro> é um ubuntu server 12.04.2
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: se fores a /var/log/apt/term.log, verás tua instalação do vb-ose-dkms. Por favor, coloque tudo referente a ela em um pastebin
<hggdh> BRB
<Pernilongo> minha instalação do ubuntu carrega eternamente depois da escolha da rede wifi
<Pernilongo> nao aparece nenhuma mensagem de erro ou janela
<Pernilongo> algm tem ideia?
<Pernilongo> ?
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711286/
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: tem coisa
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: vc vai ver que tentei instalar por apt-get o virtualbox-ose e o virtualbox-ose-dkms
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: aparentemente o vbox-dkms falhou no build dos módulos
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: o complicado que quando pesquiso, só aparece como instalar o ubuntu server  no virtualbox
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: tens, agora, que ver /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log
<eloi_carneiro> e o que preciso é o contrário
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711331/
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: bug 1081307
<ubotu-br> bug 1081307 in virtualbox (Ubuntu Precise) "virtualbox-dkms 4.1.12-dfsg-2ubuntu0.2: virtualbox kernel module failed to build [merge request]" (affected: 263, heat: 1568) [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081307
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: especificamente, o coment'ario #29
<eloi_carneiro> é nada
<hggdh> ?
<eloi_carneiro> ein, vcs pesquisaram no google ou no launchpad pra achar isso?
<hggdh> google, e parei no LP
<eloi_carneiro> muito obrigado!
<adiaswin> hggdh, isso acontece tambem no 10.04?
<hggdh> adiaswin: não *este* erro, ele é específico para o VBox 4.1.12, precise com o kernel do quantal
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: bem vindo
<adiaswin> hggdh, obrigado
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: EU SOU SEU FANNNNN!
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: feito, deu certo! :D
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<CyL> hggdh: ping?
<Leoneo> alguem sabe dizer se a distribuição 13.04 vai ser lts?
<adiaswin> boa noite
<Hauly> how get sudo art-get best site?
<Hauly> whats the best downloader?
<Hauly> o qqqqqqqqqq... o site é em potugues....
<Hauly> foi mal...........
<Hauly> meu alguem sabe um bom downloader?
<paladinn> wget é o melhor
<Hauly> blz
<Hauly> tem outro?
<Hauly> o meu não é tão bom para compartilhamento de arquivo
<Hauly> moderador, sabe o sudo get deste prog?
<Hauly> valeuuuuuuuuu.;.........o irc é bom parabens linux ubuntu..........
<KobraKao> galera, como usa comando DD mesmo ? quero montar uma iso no pendrive mais esqueci a syntaxe sudo dd if= of= bs?. como ? mesmo ? obrigado
<CyL> KobraKao: cuidado com o comand dd, pode facilmente destruir coisas com ele. dd if=arquivo.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=512
<CyL> KobraKao: Também pode dar 'man dd' e ver a página de manual
<deusr> olá pessoal, alguém sabe aonde o ubuntu grava essa configuração? synclient -l
<KobraKao> na verdade eu sei a syntaxe do comando e usar a duvida mesmo eh sobre o BS o que o bs e os valores e porque usar ?
<KobraKao> geralmente nao coloco valor algum em bs...
<CyL> KobraKao: Então a sua pergunta foi feita errada
<CyL> KobraKao: O bs diz ao dd com qual tamaho de bloco deve trabalhar
<KobraKao> sei se eu setar em vez de 512 1024 ? qual a diferen?a desses valores ? implica em que
<CyL> KobraKao: Implica que o dd vai passar a trabalhar com blocos de dados de 1024 bytes ao invés de 512 bytes. Sugiro estudar um tutorial sobre ddispositivos de bloco para entender melhor o significado disso.
<KobraKao> farei isso agora, agora so pra finalizar eu vou montar a imagem do ubuntu aki.. no meu pen, uso 512 mesmo ? pra ir agilizando enquanto estudo..
<CyL> KobraKao: sim
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-16
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Patricia> Buonanotte
<AldoRaine> boa
<Patricia> MarconM, casei =D
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> Oi ?
<AldoRaine> oO²
<Patricia> vitorlobo, =D oi
<Patricia> MarconM, :D quanto tempo em criatura :D
<vitorlobo> Patricia, meu Deus
<vitorlobo> rs
<MarconM> Patricia, pvt
<Patricia> vitorlobo, :D
<Kazenin> Patricia: =***
<Patricia> Kazenin, Kazenin :P safadinho ainda pegando as minas no irc :P
<Kazenin> Patricia: eita e é?
<MarconM> Patricia, \o
<MarconM> prontim
<Patricia> :-)
<Guest77278> olá meu son não está funcionando
<Guest77278> Uso ligação HDMI com o momnitor
<CyL> Guest64769: Olá
<CyL> Guest64769: Pq não escolhe um nick fixo?
<Guest77278> meu som não funciona, nem um barulhinho, tentei algumas coisas, mas não consegui fazer funcionar. Aqui tem o aplay -l http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=7Lxqezpp
<KpOz> hi
<jwerlley> problema com unity
<jwerlley> !!!
<jwerlley> quebrei o unity!!! como posso resetar?
<chm0d-780> unity –reset
<YOHAM> olá pessoal! Sou de Araçatuba, instalei o UBUNTU em minha máquina, mas mês passado, após uma atualização, ele tem apresentado problema na qual não consigo mais usá-lo. Não me lembro da mensagem que é relatada e também não estou usando esta máquina agora, pois estou em SP, sou do interior do Estado. Quero saber se ao reinstalar o Ubuntu, perco dos arquivos que tenho dentro desse sistema?
<rubem> O mais correto é você relatar o erro que esta apresentando. Mas para garantir a integridade e disponibilidade dos seus dados, recomendo com Live CD do próprio Ubuntu acessar a partição onde esta armazenados seus arquivos, e copiar para um dispositivo de armazenamento.
<YOHAM> obrigado pelas informções.
<YOHAM> abraços
<andretyn> o/
<reneloucp> boa tarde
<reneloucp> quero saber se quero saber a versao 13.04 lts 64bit ta estavel
<reneloucp> pois quero instalar no meu thinkpad t420 core i5
<valtomir> oi
<Tom___> oi!
<valtomir> alguem poderia de dizer como dever recuperar a senha do adimistrador,para que eu possa atualizar o linux
<Tom___> Qual pc vc comprou?
<valtomir> umbutu
<Tom___> pc?
<valtomir> dell
<Tom___> fabricante
<valtomir> dell
<valtomir> mas so que mandei um webdesigner colocar o linux nele
<Tom___> dell é com o suporte próprio...Tem nota?
<valtomir> e  ele esqueceu
<valtomir> a senha
<Tom___> vc tem a nota?
<valtomir> tenho
<Tom___> Então vá no suporte da Dell
<valtomir> nao
<Tom___> Blz
<valtomir> eu comprei um servidor
<valtomir> e mandei o webdesigner formar ele epra linux
<Felipe__> Boa tarde. Gostaria de saber se é possível instalar o Ubuntu em um computador com o processador Pentium III e 8 GB de Memória?
<Tom___> Se a formatação é recente formate novamente...
<valtomir> nao
<valtomir> ai vou perder os dados
<Tom___> É produto legal?
<Felipe__> Valmir, as respostas foram pra mim?
<valtomir> qdo vou atualizar ele,ele pede a senha do adminitrador,coisa q o webdesigner sumiu e nao lembra
<valtomir> como faço
<Tom___> -q
<Tom___> q
<Tom___> quit
<valtomir> oi
<valtomir> tom
<valtomir> esse link e pra q
<Felipe__> Alguém saberia me dizer se é possível instalar o Ubuntu em um computador com o processador Pentium III e 8 GB de Memória?
<valtomir> oi
<valtomir> tom
<hggdh> Felipe__: funciona
<hggdh> valtomir: o que, exactamente, fazes para que uma senha seja pedida?
<hggdh> valtomir: alias, por favor, sentenças completas por linha
<valtomir> eu nao  fiz
<valtomir> foi o cidadao q formatou pra mim
<valtomir> oq tenho q fazer
<hggdh> valtomir: e de onde vem um pedido de senha?
<valtomir> qdo faço o  dowlloand
<hggdh> valtomir: que download?
<valtomir> de atualizaçao. do prprio linux
<CyL> hggdh: !enter
<valtomir> atuliazaçao do linux
<valtomir> sim
<valtomir> mas ele pede a senha do administrador
<hggdh> valtomir: a senha que está sendo pedida muito provavelmente é a tua
<valtomir> nao
<valtomir> pois nao bate
<valtomir> nao entre
<hggdh> !enter | valtomir
<ubotu-br> valtomir: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<hggdh> valtomir: vamos voltar ao início. Como este download ocorre? O que fazer para isto?
<valtomir> sim
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> valtomir: 'sim' não responde minhas perguntas
<valtomir> vc entendeu
<hggdh> não, não entendi. Fiz duas perguntas, nehuma das duas aceita 'sim' como resposta.
<CyL> !detalhes | valtomir
<ubotu-br> valtomir: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<valtomir> claro q ocorre com download
<hggdh> e como o download é iniciado? Ato de Deus?
<valtomir> o downloado nao e iniciado
<CyL> hggdh: Eu li o backlog, alguém setou alguma senha no computador dele, e se esqueceu de qual foi. Provavelmente está com login automático
<CyL> valtomir: Vc está executando modo gráfico?
<hggdh> CyL: pode ser. Mas fica difícil entender o problema se não recebemos detalhes
<CyL> hggdh: É verdade
<valtomir> e feito o download de atuliazaçao do linux unbutu e na hora de ja completdo o download ele pede a senha do administrador
<CyL> valtomir: Vc está executando modo gráfico?
<valtomir> como e modo grafico
<hggdh> tens, no monitor, ícones, cores, e tal?
<valtomir> sim
<valtomir> tenho
<CyL> valtomir: Precisa digitar senha para entrar?
<valtomir> sim
<valtomir> preciso
<CyL> valtomir: sabe abrir um terminal?
<valtomir> nao
<valtomir> como e
<hggdh> valtomir: quando a senha é pedida, uma janela é aberta com um texto escrito. O que -- EXACTAMENTE -- está escrito lá?
<CyL> hggdh: Eles está usando Ubuntu 10.10
<hggdh> ugh!
<valtomir> diz
<CyL> CTCP VERSION reply from valtomir: qwebirc v0.91, copyright (C) 2008-2011 Chris Porter and the qwebirc project -- Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; pt-BR; rv:1.9.2.10) Gecko/20100922 Ubuntu/10.10 (maverick) Firefox/3.6.10
<valtomir> digite a senha do administrado
<valtomir> vc digita
<valtomir> so que a senha esta errada
<CyL> valtomir: No menu de programas do seu desktop deve ter um menu aplicativos e depois terminal
<CyL> valtomir: Vai abrir uma caixa para voce digitar comandos
<valtomir> tem aplicativos
<valtomir> achei
<valtomir> terminal
<CyL> valtomir: digite o seguinte comando, sem aspas e cole aqui o resultado 'whoami'
<CyL> valtomir: Eu não quero fazer nenhum julgamento, mas pelo que entendi vc trabalha num provedor de conteúdo que está sem nenhum suporte técnico, é isso?
<valtomir> qual o comando
<valtomir> pra digitar
<CyL> valtomir: Leia a minha mensagem anterior
<valtomir> o comando e esse whoami
<valtomir> sem  aspa
<CyL> valtomir: sim
<hggdh> valtomir: novamente: escreva sentenças completas por linha
<valtomir> digitei nao deu nada
<CyL> hggdh: Estou terminando de montar um wiki, vou botar instruções de como abrir um tmux compartilhado
<CyL> valtomir: leia com mais cuidado a saída do comando, e teste outras vezes
<hggdh> valtomir: teclaste ENTER depois de digitar?
<CyL> hggdh: Haha
<valtomir> nao deu nada
<valtomir> nao fez a leitura do comando
 * hggdh começa a considerar que a melhor opção é suporte local
<hggdh> alias, /me volta ao trabalho
<CyL> valtomir: Não se ofenda, mas vc é a pessoa mais habilitada tecnicamente onde você está?
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, alguém já usou a impressora toshiba e-studio 282 no Ubuntu? até consigo instalá-la, porém ao imprimir não consigo fazer com que a tela de senha de impressão apareça
<liox_> galera eu tenho configurado na minha red um servidor ubuntu server com samba
<liox_> ja funciona nornal ps maquinas mac e wind7 q temos aqui
<liox_> ai chegou 2 maquinas com w8
<liox_> e nenhuma delas esta enxergando o servidor
<liox_> alguem sabe de algo?
<robinhood> alow
<robinhood> poderia falar com a ubuntulog
<hggdh> huh?
<liox_> galera alguem teve problema com samba e win8 ?
<vitorlobo> orra
<vitorlobo> q saco
<vitorlobo> o cara entra
<vitorlobo> pergunta e sai
<vitorlobo> como q quer ser ajudado?
<vitorlobo> raiva disso
<hggdh> heh. Não melhor que o outro querendo falar com a ubuntulog
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-17
<Renato-AOA125> Boa noite!
<Renato-AOA125> Instalei o meu modem no Ubuntu pelo apt - get install mas nao detecta meu modem alguem sabe como fazer ele detectar a internet de modem?
<Renato-AOA125> Alguem pode me ajudar?
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: olá
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: isso é um modem 3g?
<Renato-AOA125> Haram modem 3g
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: sabe usar uma pastebin?
<Renato-AOA125> humm, Mais ou menos...
<CyL> !pastebin | Renato-AOA125
<ubotu-br> Renato-AOA125: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Significa que a nossa conversa deve ser feita por aqui, e não pelo meu pvt
<Renato-AOA125> Cyl ok como voce preferir!!! ^^ só
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Leu a instrução sobre como usar o pastebin?
<Renato-AOA125> to lendo pra ir mais afundo!!!
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Ok, assim que tiver lido chame
<Renato-AOA125> ok Obrigado!!!
<Renato-AOA125> Cyl: mas nao tem como eu colar as linhas de comandos nem .txt, pois nao estou no Ubuntu, estou pelo Windows 8, Criei uma paralela com o Ubuntu 12. mas nao consigo acessar a net por ele dai entro por aki!
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: O que é uma paralelea?
<Renato-AOA125> Junto do Lado, Windows 8 e Ubuntu no mesmo disco!!!
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Infelizmente sem ler mensagens que aparecem no terminal não há como te ajudar
<Renato-AOA125> nos mesmos discos*
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Ok, lado, a lado, entendi
<Renato-AOA125> sim sim nao sei o que tem aqui ta tendo uns negocios estranho quando aperto enter, ele modifica as letras!!!
<Renato-AOA125> Mas Obrigado por tentar me ajudar!!!
<Renato-AOA125> Muiito Obrigado!!!
<CyL> !detalhes | Renato-AOA125
<ubotu-br> Renato-AOA125: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<Renato-AOA125> na verdade, no modem 3g ele so nao detecta o sinal e o problema nao é no modem nem no sinal, ubuntu 12.10.4 simples assim!!!
<Renato-AOA125> ^^
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Bom, e como vc espera que façamos um diagnóstico e cheguemos à solução do seu problema se vc não tem como entrar comandos e nos mostrar a saída?
<Renato-AOA125> Cy1: kkkkkk pois se so queria saber se tinha algum comando pra tentar indentificar Erros no Sinal ou na detectação do Modem!! Desculpa nao fornecer os Elementos necessarios! Mas obrigado pela sua Ajuda Assim que der Mando pelo Pastebin, vo la da um print screen na tela depois digitos os comandoS1!!!
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Se vai reicniciar o computador faça o seguinte
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Coloque o seu modem normalmente, como se fosse utilizar
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Depois disso abra um terminal e digite o comando 'sudo dmesg' sem as aspas
<CyL> Renato-AOA125: Grave a saída do comando (bastante grande), faça um pastebin e volte aqui
<Renato-AOA125> ok! teh mais Agradeço desde ja!!! ^^
<annakamilla> olá
<CyL> annakamilla: Olá
<annakamilla> tudo bom ??
<CyL> !pergunte | annakamilla
<ubotu-br> annakamilla: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<annakamilla> ok
<annakamilla> só queria saber como que eu faço agora para add temas no libreoffice com a mudança de site do personas
<CyL> annakamilla: Desculpe, vou ficar te devendo essa.
<annakamilla> ok CyL
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<liox_> bom dia
<liox_> pessoal alguem aí ja instalou o samba 4 no ubuntu 12.04?
<liox_> estou com problema com w8 p enxergar a rede
<liox_> parece q so a aprtir do 4 eh compativel com w8
<liox_> o meu esta no 3.6
<Querosaber> Bom Dia
<Deivan> Bom dia, alguém sabe como eu conseguiria ler uma mídia que dá a seguinte mensagem na carga: [159897.429500] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0]  Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error?
<Deivan> Antes disso tenho falha de leitura no setor 0.
<Deivan> "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0" e "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0"
<Deivan> Estou tentando o DVDisaster mas esta complicado.  :-/
<hggdh> Deivan: tente em outro computador; infelizmente, não sei sobre isto, não uso DVDs (nem tenho hardware para isto)
<Deivan> Já testei em outros, é falha na mídia.
<Deivan> Acontece com cd também a mesma coisa.
<Deivan> Quando estão danificados.
<CyL> Deivan: Eu não posso ajudar muito ahora, mas recomendo uma ferramenta chamada ddrescue
<Deivan> ddrescue, ok, obrigado, irei pesquisar.
<Deivan> :)
<CyL> Deivan: Só tome cuidado ao usá-la
<Deivan> O que ele faz?
<CyL> Deivan: Uma sintaxe errada pode danificar outros dados
<Deivan> A sim, uma vez um funcionário apagou todo um computador por usar o Northon Ghost na direção errada.  Hehehe.
<CyL> Deivan: A idéia é a mesma
<Deivan> Achei outro agora, gddrescue, vou instalar os dois e testar.  Obrigado.
<Deivan> AFK
<edilsonet> preciso saber como gravar uma ISo do Ubuntu de 760mb em um cd de 700?
<ad0nai> como bloqueio um determinado ip usando iptables?
<edilsonet> preciso saber como gravar uma ISo do Ubuntu de 760mb em um cd de 700? Não é possivel? se não for, devo gravar em um dvd?
<Celsinho> edilsonet, será preciso gravar em dvd!
<MarconM> boa tarde
<CyL> MarconM: Boa tarde
<MarconM> CyL: boa =D
<Osmar> boa tarde!
<Osmar> Fiz o dowload do Ubunto
<Osmar> Mas gostaria obter informar sobre como gravar os dados no cd
<Osmar> Do you portuguese?
<Osmar> Do you speak purtuguese?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> ele entra num canal br perguntando em ingles se alguem fala portugues
<MarconM> UhUehUeHeuheU
<MarconM>  /o\ chessuis
<ZandreBran> ôlas Facao.
<ZandreBran> Facao, tá querendo falar comigo?
<hggdh> ad0nai: sudo iptables -A INPUT -s <ip address> -J DROP
<hggdh> ad0nai: se for para (por exemplo) bloquear SSH, considere usar sshguard ou similar
<ad0nai> hggdh, valeu
<odra> Oi :v
<odra> Algm pode me dizer como que eu faço pra montar um HD ao iniciar sem abrir o nautilus?
<odra> Eu coloquei udisks --mount nos aplicativos de inicialização mas o nautilus abre em consequencia de montar a unidade :/
<tiagoscd> odra: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> esquece
<tiagoscd> qual o sistema de arquivos da partição que quer montar odra?
<tiagoscd> ext4, ntfs...?
<odra> tiagoscd: NTFS. Eu consigo montar mas o nautilus abre junto.
<tiagoscd> odra: no terminal
<tiagoscd> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tiagoscd> adicione a seguinte linha ao final
<tiagoscd> /dev/sdXY   /mnt   ntfs  defaults 0 0
<tiagoscd> substituindo o XY pela letra do disco e número da partição
<tiagoscd> e /mnt pelo diretório alvo da montagem
<tiagoscd> depois que salvar
<tiagoscd> só digitar
<tiagoscd> sudo mount -a
<odra> tiagoscd: ql a diferença entre /mnt e /media?
<tiagoscd> odra: o /mnt é um diretório de montagem
<tiagoscd> e o /media é onde são montados os dispositivos removíveis, como pen-drives e câmeras
<developertest> alguém trabalha ou conhece o funcionamento da MP4000 TH FI ?
<tiagoscd> developertest: qual sua dúvida sobre ela?
<developertest> ela nao tem driver para usar no windows 7 64bits?
<tiagoscd> developertest: mesmo que tivesse não é o canal pertinente para perguntar isso
<developertest> poderia me ajudar indicando outro canal? ou site
<tiagoscd> developertest: você pode tentar no canal do windows mesmo
<developertest> kkkkk....joker....hauhUAhuAhuahua
<developertest> mesmo assim...vlw pela atenção
<developertest> também prefiro linux, mas é para um cliente
<hahahah> caralho mil anos que eu nao via IRC
<hahahah> pode falar bosta aqui ou tem um canal so p isso?
<tiagoscd> hahahah: por gentileza evite usar palavrões
<tiagoscd> o canal é voltado para esclarecer dúvidas de usuários e desenvolvedores de Ubuntu
<hahahah> ok, peço vênia
<hahahah> é apenas que acabei de descobrir isso aqui. quais outros canais existem? eu usava IRC há mais de dez anos atrás e sempre fiquei achando que seria legal dar um jeito de voltar a usa-lo
<hahahah> acho que vou sair agora. foi mal o incomodo. valeu pela atençao
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<CyL> samurai_black: Boa noite
 * samurai_black :)
<CyL> samurai_black: Diga
<samurai_black> CyL: é o seguinte, qual recomendações você me diz para que eu possa usar sem sustos o Debian testing diariamente como tem usdo o Ubuntu, isso é possível? E se sim, o que deve ter em mente para que seja bem sucedido?
<CyL> samurai_black: Vc diz usar o Debian Testing como uma distro do tipo rolling?
<samurai_black> CyL: usar no dia-a-dia, como ele é
<CyL> samurai_black: Bom, o testings é relativamente estável, apenas nas época que próxima ao lançamento de uma nova versão, ou logo depois, que ele fica um pouco instável
<CyL> samurai_black: Não há nada muito específico sobre isso, apenas se preparar quando eles fizerem o freeze, pois logo em seguida, a tendência é surgirem alguns problemas
<CyL> Ou melhor dizendo, a tendência de que surjam problemas é após um feeze do testing, e nos dias subsequentes ao lançamento da versão
<samurai_black> CyL: esses problemas me impediriam de usar ele ou é contornavel e nada tão complexo?
<CyL> samurai_black: Não há resposta certa. POdem ocorrer problemas mais sérios, mas a solução não costuma demorar também
<CyL> samurai_black: Pq quer usar o testing com distro do dia a dia?
<samurai_black> CyL: não sei se quero, estou ponderando. ;)
<CyL> samurai_black: E porque está ponderando?
<samurai_black> entre ele e o Stable.
<samurai_black> CyL: acho que o melhor que tenho a fazer e sacar ele no VM e testar bstante
<samurai_black> aliás, ele tá aqui na VM ja, o Debian Testing com LXDE ;)
<CyL> samurai_black: suponho que o seu uso seja como desktop
<samurai_black> sim sim
<CyL> samurai_black: pq não o ubuntu?
<samurai_black> CyL: não é necessidade man é experimentação, só isso. Eu tenho dual boot de buntus aqui. ;P
<CyL> samurai_black: ok
<marcosalvesps> Boa noite povo Ubunteiro!
<hggdh> só pro que estava a dizer que o 13.04 está estavel... estou com o X (via nouveau) com crashes
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-18
<samurai_black> hggdh: !ping
<samurai_black> tá ai?
<hggdh> samurai_black: sim
<samurai_black> hggdh: Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Tá com o seu X quebrado ai man?
<hggdh> samurai_black: crashes no X, mas só na máquina onde uso nouveau
<samurai_black> hggdh: To usando o Lubuntinho querido do coração e desde o Beta ultimo ta lisinho da silva, SHOW!
<hggdh> :-)
<samurai_black> Mas aqui uso ele com o driver Open Source de vídeo para VGA AMD! ;)
<hggdh> yeah, eu só uso o nouveau (open source para nVidia). Mas alguma mudança nos últimos dois dias danou
<hggdh> só agora no final do dia deu um boot (depois do novo kernel ter sido instalado e, a partir daí é crash -- uso um tempo, tento mudar de workspace, and crash
<hggdh> acabo de ver o stacktrace -- sigsegv em um memcpy
<samurai_black> hggdh: e o nouveau já consegue lidar bem com os efeitos do compiz ou do KWin man?
<hggdh> samurai_black: pelo menos no KDE não tenho (tinha) problemas
<samurai_black> hggdh: deu pau no x em qual OS ai man?
<hggdh> samurai_black: Kubuntu 13.04
<cabritox> Boa noite senhores, estou com um pequeno problema, estou tentando formatar um windows 7 para ubuntu 12.10, porém usei o unetbootin para formatar, tentei formatar porém o fica uma tela azul na tela com uma única informação "Default" e uma mensagem "Automatic boot in 10 seconds" porém fica em forma de looping e não roda a iso."
<CyL> cabritox: tentou apertar enter nessa tela?
<cabritox> sim
<cabritox> simplesmente zera o contador e volta para os 10 segundos
<cabritox> qualquer tecla, menos tab
<cabritox> quando aperto tab, abre uma tela para que eu digite cods
<CyL> cabritox: tente usar outra ferramenta que não o unetbootin
<cabritox> escrito assim: /ubnkern initrd=/ubninit persistent
<cabritox> Ok, vou tentar.
<CyL> !usb | cabritox
<ubotu-br> cabritox: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<cabritox> Obrigado pela informação Cyl, ubotu-br
<CyL> cabritox: o ubotu-br é um programa de computador, um bot
<cabritox> caramba
<cabritox> que tolo kkkkkkkk
<cabritox> desculpe
<CyL> Não tem wue pedi desculpas
<cabritox> CyL sabe de algum programa que você já usou ?
<CyL> cabritox: vc viu o link na mensagem do ubotu-br?
<cabritox> não havia lido, vou dar uma olhada por aqui
 * samurai_black rsrs
<samurai_black> hggdh: testei o Kubuntu 13.04 aqui e ele se comportou lisinho, só não fiquei pois o Kubuntu LTS com o KDE 4.10.2 tá *solid_snake* puro! :D
<CyL> cabritox: aqui é o lugar correto, nao no pvt
<CyL> cabritox: aqui é o lugar correto, nao no pvt
<cabritox> Cyl, estou tentando atualizar o ubuntu via terminal porém ele da erro
<cabritox> Ok.
<CyL> cabritox: qual erro?
<cabritox> Só com a sua pergunta já analisei o erro
<cabritox> estou instalando o wine, dai ele impede outro aplicativo no gerencidor de pacotes
<cabritox> Acabou que na correria não tive muito tento para ler sobre as funções do ubuntu, acabo tento bem mais dificuldade..
<cabritox> estou utilizando ele a pouco mais de 2 semanas
<samurai_black> cabritox: qual buntu ai? o 12.10?
<cabritox> sim
<samurai_black> cabritox: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI9m1ZUhZ4Y
<samurai_black> vai ajudar bastante..
<cabritox> obrigado, vou ouvir agora
<samurai_black> cabritox: http://orgulhogeek.net/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante/
<cabritox> instalei o wine porém não consigo selecionar a iso do ubuntu, ele nem reconhece a mesma como iso
<samurai_black> cabritox: pra aprofundar, veja os outros videos... http://www.youtube.com/user/userubuntu/videos?view=0
<samurai_black> cabritox: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<cabritox> estou tentando criar o boot pelo universal usb, mais não está reconhecendo o pendrive de forma alguma
<CyL> cabritox: vc viu o link que indiquei mais cedo?
<cabritox> Claro Cyl, porém na hora de selecionar o pendrive para o instalar a iso ele não reconhe o pendrive
<CyL> cabritox: o windows reconhece o pendrive?
<cabritox> estou instalando pelo ubuntu 12.10
<cabritox> o que ocorre é o seguinte
<cabritox> executo o universal usb
<cabritox> seleciono a iso do ubuntu
<cabritox> o computador reconhece o pendrive, porém o programa não
<CyL> cabritox: já tentou simplesmente fechar o programa e o abrir de novo?
<cabritox> várias vezes.
<CyL> cabritox: selecionou a opção 'show all ide drives'?
<cabritox> sim
<cabritox> aparecem duas opções
<cabritox> c:\ e z:\
<CyL> cabritox: e como o pendrive está sendo reconhecido?
<cabritox> assim /media/kingston
<cabritox> não tenho a miníma ídeia de como prosseguir
<cabritox> o jeito é eu tentar instalar pelo windows
<cabritox> porém só no técnico vou ter acesso..
<CyL> cabritox: Peraí, vc está tentando criar o USB de inicialização a partir de outro Linux?
<cabritox> exatamente
<CyL> cabritox: Não percebeu que as instruções que foram indicadas eram para o Windows?
<cabritox> sim, porém como estava utilizando o wine, achei que serviria
<CyL> cabritox: Windows != Wine
<cabritox> Sim, eu compreendo
<cabritox> foi só uma especulação..
<CyL> cabritox: qual distro está usando?
<cabritox> ubuntu 12.10, encontrei um video aqui no youtube que explica como fazer pelo criador de discos de inicialização
<cabritox> vou testar
<CyL> cabritox: é isso mesmo
<cabritox> e tudo isso, por uma desleixo meu..
<cabritox> mas, vamos lá..
<cabritox> Cyl, deu certo meu caro !
<CyL> cabritox: ok
<cabritox> Muito obrigado pela ajuda
<cabritox> dá próxima irei prestar mais atenção aos detalhes..
<will_hunting> teste
<CyL> will_hunting: Olá, precisa de ajuda?
<will_hunting> alguem ai entende alguma coisa de irssi?
<CyL> !alguem | will_hunting
<ubotu-br> will_hunting: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<xGrind> CyL, maldito bot kk
<CyL> xGrind: Lol, pq?
<CyL> xGrind: é a gente mesmo que comanda as falas dele
<xGrind> CyL, feito em q?
<CyL> xGrind: python
<xGrind> tava começando a estudar, mas parei
<CyL> mas não fui eu quem fiz
<CyL> é baseado no supybot
<varnie> hello!
<varnie> I have not-ubuntu related question. it is about Portuguese language. can you help me?
<VivienHayazaki> varnie, shoot
<varnie> 1020="mil e vinte" or "mil vinte"?
<VivienHayazaki> mil e vinte
<varnie> and 101001 =  cento e uma mil e uma?
<VivienHayazaki> cento e um mil e um
<varnie> it is always such, no matter what gender it is?
<VivienHayazaki> it depends on the gender
<VivienHayazaki> when you are just saying a random number, it's masculine
<VivienHayazaki> if you are counting something, it depends on that something's gender
<varnie> and when I'm referring to some feminine, how 101001 will be?
<VivienHayazaki> like you said, cento e uma mil e uma
<varnie> thanks!
<VivienHayazaki> no problem
<varnie> and the last question: 1001991="um milhão mil novecentos e noventa e um" (again, please explain with different genders)
<VivienHayazaki> that's right. And for feminine it would be um milhão mil novecentos e noventa e uma
<VivienHayazaki> Those are quite weird numbers, though, even I have to take some time to think about how to say them like that
<varnie> I see.
<VivienHayazaki> we don't generally say stuff to such precision in a way that requires gendering. Say I was talking about nuclear power stations, for instance (only feminine word I can think of on the spot besides chairs), I would probably say "pouco mais de um milhão de usinas" instead of "um milhão mil novecentos e noventa e uma usinas"
<geraldo> olá
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<dtcrshr> boa tarde seus neys
<adiaswin> boa tarde
<adiaswin> dtcrshr, eu não sou nerd (-:
<dtcrshr> eu sou e com orgulho
<dtcrshr> nerdpride for the win
<dtcrshr> mas chamei de neys, é um jargao aqui regional tipo "eae galera", guys or something
<adiaswin> dtcrshr, legal
<adiaswin> bem você e nerd e trabalha de que
<dtcrshr> no acougue
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<Guest58464> preciso de uma ajuda
<Guest58464> pelo vmware 'abri' uma maqina virtual baixei o ubuntu e instalei
<Guest58464> mas ele esta em ingles
<Guest58464> fiz um procedimento para mudar para portugues mas até agora nada, qando entro nas configurações ta la 'portugues brasil' mas nao altera a linguagem
<Guest58464> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Guest58464> sou novo em linux
<Guest58464> ??
<Wildson> Alguém pode me ajudar
<Wildson> Estou tentando gravar um cd da ISO porém o espaço é necessário de um CD é menor que o tamanho da ISO
<Danniel-Lara> Wildson:  qual o tamanho da ISO ?
<Wildson> 753Mb
<Danniel-Lara> Wildson:  usa um DVD que é melhor , e que ISO é ?
<aprigio> Danniel-Lara, fala ae
<Danniel-Lara> aprigio:  opa blz ?
<aprigio> eae "tche" hehe
<tuxnet_> dfkab
<CyL> tuxnet_: ?
<adiaswin> tuxnet, esta bem ai mano
<adiaswin> ?
<tuxnet_> foi mau
<adiaswin> tuxnet, acontece
<tuxnet_> https://crypto.cat/
<tiagoscd> noite galera :)
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-19
<barna_> boa tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> boa barna_ :-)
<Renan> Pessoal, boa noite! Existe um serviço que podemos rodar o ubuntu por dentro do windows? Um amigo me falou sobre algo com nome parecido com Wobbly, mas não estou encontrando nada.
<Renan> Existe?
<tiagoscd> Renan: existe o Wubi
<tiagoscd> mas não sei se ele vai ser continuado, estou meio por fora
<tiagoscd> basta inserir o cd do 12.04 ou 12.10 no seu computador ligado no Windows
<tiagoscd> que ele já pedirá para ser executado
<Renan> Ah, pelo cd mesmo já instala? Eu baixei no site a iso. Só não gravei ainda pq nao tenho DVD. Mas posso rodar pelo iso mesmo.
<Renan> To com a iso do 12.10
<licensed> Renan, nao precisa de dvd. vc monta a iso com algum programa
<licensed> alias.. acho que precisa do dvd nao tenho certeza
<Renan> Sim, montei ele aqui agora. Ai executei o wubi
<licensed> porque parece que ele reinicia o pc pra continuar a instalacao
<licensed> tenta ai. nao tenho certeza
<Renan> Meu medo é formatar minha partição
<licensed> eh so vc prestar atencao na hora de escolher os discos.
<licensed> usa o modo manual, e vai escolhendo as particoes
<Renan> Mas tem como eu colocar pra ele rodar "dentro" do windows?
<licensed> nao
<licensed> o wubi é pra instalar o ubuntu direto do windows
<licensed> Renan, alias tem
<licensed> uma maquina virtual
<licensed> virtualbox
<cabuloso> Renan, se você rodar o wubi de dentro do windows não vai formatar nada, ele vai rodar "dentro" do windows mesmo, parecido com uma máquina virtual, vai criar um arquivo grandão no seu drive "c" inclusive que é a partição "fantasma" dele
<Renan> aah cabuloso era isso que eu tava querendo fazer
<CyL> :O
<cabuloso> só rodar o wubi mesmo
<Renan> cabuloso: rodo do cd?
<cabuloso> acho que o licensed não usa windows tem alguns anos por isso ele não lembra ;)
<cabuloso> sim, roda do cd mesmo
<licensed> cabuloso, sim me desculpe
<licensed> me equivoquei, nao entendo muito de wubi
<cabuloso> tou zoando cara
<cabuloso> :)
<Renan> quando eu trocar meu hd eu vou instalar normalmente
<Renan> mas, por enquanto quero so rodar aqui pra me acostumar de novo
<Renan> acho que a ultima vez que usei o ubuntu ainda era no gnome
<Renan> acho que 7.04 ou algo do tipo
<licensed> pow bote fé vou testar o gnome3 ainda nao vi
<Renan> to instalando o wubi aqui
<cabuloso> Renan, rodar ele assim instalado pelo wubi é tranquilo, a única coisa que não funciona bem são as funções "suspender" e "hibernar" dele
<cabuloso> é melhor sempre desligar normal mesmo
<kernel> qual a diferença de suspender para hibernar?
<Renan> Ja ate terminou aqui
<Renan> tem que reiniciar
<CyL> kernel: Cópia do conteúdo da RAM pro disco
<kernel> CyL, explique-me
<kernel> lol
<CyL> kernel: Suspensão bota o computador em baixa latência, mas matem a RAM funcionando, hinernação desliga a RAM e por isso copia os dados pro disco
<kernel> CyL, qual seria a melhor para voltar de onde eu parei?
<CyL> kernel: Indifierente, depende de como vc quer trabalhar e economizar energia
<Ricardo__> hibernacao eh bom
<Ricardo__> realmente o pc [é desligado
<CyL> Ricardo__: mas previsa copiar todo o conteúdo pro disco, e demora mais a religar
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> as vezes demora bastante
<CyL> Ou retomar o trabalho de one ele parou
<Ricardo__> se ram tiver cheia tb
<CyL> Ricardo__: Por isso é indiferente, depende do que ele quer
<tiagoscd> aprigio: convocação urgente em pvt :)
<CyL> Ricardo__: As duas ações fazem o que ele pediu
<Ricardo__> eu uso hibernacao pq suspender nao me serve de nada.. pq internet vai pro saco dae pra mim eh melhor ou hibernar ou desligar pc mas depende de cada um
<CyL> Ricardo__: Imagine que você estpa trabalhando no laptop, e vai pro emprego, que fica a 15 minutos de casa, suspensão parece ser mais adequado nesse caso
<Ricardo__> nao pq uso desk.. dae deixo pc ligado mesmo so 15 min nem vale suspender ate pq essas suspensoes as vezes pc nem volta mais
<Ricardo__> mas pra um laptop é viavel
<CyL> Ricardo__: Ou que estava fazendo uma apresentação, e foi chamado para uma reuniao, e esta aguardando a sua vez de demonstrar o trabalho que estava fazendo. Deixar os diretores esperando enquando o computador acorda takvez não seja o melhor
<Ricardo__> desligo o monitor e era isso
<Ricardo__> mas é de cada um ou da maquina q ele esteja usando
<Renan> Ja volto
<tiagoscd> boas vindas aos novos operadores aprigio e CyL :)
<CyL> tiagoscd: Obrigado
<aprigio> tiagoscd, obrigadooo
<aprigio> é o poder
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<Renan> Poxa, pra instalar o wubi precisa estar com o cd gravado?
<Renan> rebootei aqui e ele ficou la eternamente copiando arquivos
<Renan> Eu to sem dvd aqui pra gravar =/
<Renan> a iso que eu baixei tem mais de 700 mb
<cabuloso> Renan, provavelmente precisa gravar sim
<Renan> Eu to lendo em uns foruns que se deixar a iso no mesmo diretorio que o instalador do wubi funciona
<cabuloso> depois do primeiro momento da instalação ele já vai iniciar no "modo ubuntu" pra finalizar a instalação, aí ele já não tá mais no windows e tenta pegar o resto dos arquivos do CD
<Renan> Eu tinha um dvd-rw aqui
<cabuloso> verdade, lembro vagamente disso, testa aí e avisa
<cabuloso> :)
<Renan> mas nao to achando nem por um decreto
<CyL> !tamanho | Renan
<ubotu-br> Renan: As imagens de instalação do Ubuntu, a partir da versão 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal), podem ser maiores do que um CD comum comporta. Entretanto você pode gravar esta imagem num DVD ou tentar instalar através de um !pendrive
<Renan> pelo pendreive é só descompactar a iso la dentro?
<cabuloso> não
<CyL> !usb | Renan
<ubotu-br> Renan: Para mais informações sobre como instalar o Ubuntu a partir de um pendrive veja http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-instalar-o-Ubuntu-pelo-pendrive
<Renan> opa
<Renan> vlw
<cabuloso> tem que usar um programinha que formata o pendrive e instala lá
<cabuloso> mas aí já não é wubi eu acho
<Renan> Pois é, só vou instalar pra valer quando eu pegar meu hd novo
<Renan> acho que encontrei meu dvd
<Renan> :D
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<CyL> Renan: Vc pode rodar live a partir do pendrive também
<Renan> so que o desempenho fica meio comprometido, né
<CyL> Renan: Melhor do que no CD ou DVD
<Renan> Eu encontrei um DVD-RW aqui
<Renan> vou gravar e ver qual é do wubi
<Renan> quando eu pegar meu hd novo
<Renan> eu sento o ferro
<Renan> e instalo de verdade
<samurai_black> Renan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKSrG59cDss
<samurai_black> barna_: me de meus *5* reais homiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Renan> To gravando a iso
<samurai_black> Renan: esquece midia fisica man, deixa num live pen driver se seja feliz
<samurai_black> ;)
<ivanbajr> Boa noite
<ivanbajr> gostaria de saber se seria possível ter um servidor de voz para ajuda em ubuntu
<ivanbajr> como o apresentado neste link
<ivanbajr> http://pplware.sapo.pt/internet/construa-um-servidor-de-voz-seguro-em-menos-de-dez-passos/
<eloi_carneiro> alguem conhece alguma ferramenta para terminal para facilitar a criação e manutenção de maquinas virtuais com virtualbox?
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: O virtualbox já possui sua própria ferramenta
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: olhe o manual dele
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: estou falando algo mais pratico, tipo algo feito com dialog
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: porque estou rodando em um ubuntu server
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: e o vboxmanage não é muito pratico
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: a minha sugestão é vc se acostumar com elas da forma que estão, pois embora não sejam feitas com curses ou dialogs, permitem que vc faça scripts, o que é ideal em servidores
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: isso eu concordo com vc :D
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: estava querendo algo tipo a interface do iptraf
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: não conheço iptraf
<eloi_carneiro> CyL: ótima ferramenta para monitorar o trafego da rede em modo terminal
<CyL> agora que vc comentou, eu me lembrei que conheço
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: O nome desse tipo de interface é curses
<samurai_black> CyL: bom dia.
<samurai_black> Saberia me dizer aonde encontro a informação que me diz qual a versão do XLDE tá no repo do Debian testin?
<samurai_black> ops, LXDE
<CyL> !info xlde
<ubotu-br> Package xlde does not exist in quantal
<CyL> !indo lxde
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'indo lxde' not found
<CyL> !info lxde
<ubotu-br> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<eloi_carneiro> e ai samurai_black como vai? blz?
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: sumido em man?
<samurai_black> to vivo e você?
<samurai_black> ^^
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: estou de férias! e trabalhando rsrs to fudido!
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: to de LXDE man... http://i.imgur.com/oilkMsf.jpg
<CyL> eloi_carneiro: não fala assim não ;)
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: falei pra todo mundo estou saindo de férias, blz, o pessoal foi falando para outras pessoal e não para de aparecer bico
<samurai_black> ótimo, não morre de fome pelo menos
<samurai_black> ;)
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: hoje eu montei um servidor ubuntu com firewall + dhcp + proxy para um hotel aqui na cidade
<samurai_black> CyL: e ai, tem ideia de onde posso pegar a info?
<CyL> samurai_black: Jpa está no seu log :)
<CyL> *Já
<eloi_carneiro> wallpaper do claymore
<samurai_black> CyL: aquilo é o que tá no repo do Testing do Debian 7?
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: pena que fizeram poucos episódios :-(
<CyL> Não é o current, mas vc não tinha dito que era para o testing
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: não é pouco não man, o manga nem acabou tem mais de 100 já
<samurai_black> CyL: disse sim
<samurai_black> CyL: "01:17:54 - samurai_black: CyL: bom dia.
<samurai_black> 01:17:54 - samurai_black: Saberia me dizer aonde encontro a informação que me diz qual a versão do XLDE tá no repo do Debian testin?"
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: ????? oxe eu assisti o anime se não me engano 49 episódios
<samurai_black> eloi_carneiro: o manga tá lá na frente já mano, o anime que não passou do 26...
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: não sabia que tinha manga também, ignorância da minha parte!
<samurai_black> e você acha que os animes vem de onde? ;P
<CyL> !list packageinfo
<ubotu-br> CyL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CyL> :/
<samurai_black> !debian
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
 * samurai_black :)
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: estou começando a brincar com essa app aqui http://stanev.org/winconn/
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: cara imagina, vc tem uma empresa que tem um sistema de gestão que roda apenas em windows (não vai via wine)
<CyL> !info lxde testing
<ubotu-br> 'testing' is not a valid distribution: lucid, natty, precise, quantal, raring
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: blz, então instalamos um windows 2008 ou 2003 server, com um recurso chamado remoteapp
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: dai esse programa executa a aplicação no servidor windows mas localmente
<CyL> !info lxde raring | samurai_black
<ubotu-br> samurai_black: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: assim podemos ter maquinas ubuntu com aplicações rodando em um servidor a parte
<samurai_black> um...
<eloi_carneiro> samurai_black: o negócio é que tenho que ver as licença para rodar essas aplicações remotas, mas as estações podem ser tudo ubuntu, não tem o porque ter windows desktop na empresa
<qwebirc302120> bom dia gambazada...
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<CyL> SOUL_OF_R00T: Bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :) CyL
<adiaswin> pessoal alquem aqui esta testando o 13.04
<adiaswin> ?
<thailo> gente baixei a imagem do ubuntu mais to tendo problemas pra gravar em disco? alguém pode me ajudar
<MarteX> boa tarde
<MarteX> alguem poderia me ajudar com o LTSP
<CyL> !alguem | MarteX
<ubotu-br> MarteX: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<MarteX> ??
<CyL> MarteX: Não sabemos se vamos poder te ajudar até saber qual a sua dúvida.
<MarteX> LTSP sem ser por boot
<CyL> MarteX: E qual a dúvida?
<MarteX> CyL, to com um thin client aqui GM800 mas nao tenho acesso a bios do mesmo
<MarteX> para deixar o boot pela rede
<MarteX> ele ja cai direto no sistema que veio com ele
<MarteX> o sistema q tem nele ja eh linux
<CyL> MarteX: Se não tem acesso ao BIOS, vai ter que usar um disco de boot
<MarteX> CyL, entaum nao tem outra forma a nao ser pelo boot pra acessa o LTSP ?
<CyL> MarteX: Tem que criar um disco de boot
<CyL> MarteX: Bom, eu usei LTSP a quase 10 anos atrás pela última vez, mas não faz muito sentido vc usar o computador como terminal se nele já há um linux instalado
<CyL> MarteX: Vc pode usar o X através da rede também
<CyL> MarteX: é um misto das duas soluções
<MarteX> CyL, hummm
<MarteX> CyL, blz obrigado pela dica
<CyL> MarteX: Disponha
<sagat> como eu faço para registrar meu nick
<CyL> sagat: /msg nickserv help
<sagat> ok
<sagat> obrigado Cyl
<CyL> sagat: Disponha
<envoyed> Estou tendo problemas ao executar o comando "startx". A tela do Gnome está abrindo distorcida: http://i.imgur.com/C4blhEK.jpg
<envoyed> Alguém sabe ajudar?
<CyL> envoyed: As configuração de sincronia estão erradas para o seu monitor. Vc mudou as configurações de vídeo recentemente?
<envoyed> CyL: Não foi mexido em nada. Primeiro acesso na GUI.
<CyL> envoyed: Ctrl+Alt++ e Ctrl+Alt+- costumava funcionar
<envoyed> CyL: Para mexer na resolução?
<CyL> envoyed: Sim
<sagat> ué eu to registrando mas não chega nada no email ?
<sagat> que coisa
<CyL> sagat: Verificou a caixa de spam? Pode levar um tempo também
<sagat> então , mas fala que ja está registrado
<CyL> @voide hggdh
<CyL> @voice hggdh
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-br,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<hggdh> @voice CyL
<hggdh> @devoice CyL
<CyL> @voice hggdh
<CyL> @devoice hggdh
<Kenjiro> ola pessoal
<Kenjiro> tem como eu usar um repositorio do ubuntu-10.04 para fazer downgrade de alguns pacotes? (a versao atual do server é 12.04)
<Kenjiro> (é que temos um redmine antigo rodando nesse server, que nao está se dando bem com outros softwares do 12.04)
<Kenjiro> e sim, o server nao deveria ter sido atualizado antes de checarem as dependencias do redmine :(
<CyL> Kenjiro: Vc pode tentar instalar o pacote manualmente usando o dpkg
<CyL> Kenjiro: Acho que é a forma amis segura
<CyL> Kenjiro: Mas isso é altamente dependente do pacote que utiizr
<CyL> Kenjiro: Acho que deve testar antes numa outra máquina
<Kenjiro> CyL: ok, mas e como eu consigo fazer o download desse pacote antigo?
<CyL> Kenjiro: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Kenjiro> no site do ubuntu só achei links para os downloads das ISOs :(
<Kenjiro> CyL: thanks
<hggdh> Kenjiro: packages.ubuntu.com terá links diretos para cada pacote registrado; archive.ubuntu.com terá *todos* os pacotes, de *todas* as versões (mas tens que saber o que desejas...)
<otaviosmr> Oi]
<otaviosmr> Alguem pode me ajudar a formatar um netbook sim?
<CyL> !alguem | otaviosmr
<ubotu-br> otaviosmr: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<otaviosmr> alguem?
<otaviosmr> on?
<otaviosmr> preciso de ajuda meio Urgente
<CyL> otaviosmr: Não está vendo a mensagem acima?
<otaviosmr> sim
<otaviosmr> mallz
<otaviosmr> E que tenho um netbook sim x790
<otaviosmr> e gostaria de colocar o ubuntu nele
<otaviosmr> mais nao sei como acessar a bios dele
<otaviosmr> Pode me ajudar?
<CyL> otaviosmr: Vou tentar. Se vc botar todas as suas sentenças numa única linha fica mais fácil, ok?
<otaviosmr> eu nao sei como colocar kkk
<otaviosmr> me ajuda kk
<CyL> !enter | otaviosmr
<ubotu-br> otaviosmr: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<otaviosmr> <CyL> oi
<otaviosmr> pronto
<otaviosmr> ?
<CyL> otaviosmr: A tecla para acesso ao BIOS normalmente é F2 ou Del durante o POST, vc já tentou isso?
<otaviosmr> ja tentei
<otaviosmr> mais nao deu certo
<otaviosmr> a entrou agora
<otaviosmr> Valeu
<otaviosmr> nao tinha tentado f2 :(
<otaviosmr> kkk
<CyL> otaviosmr: Tente se tiver dúvida volte
<otaviosmr> blz
<otaviosmr> Brigadao
<otaviosmr> vc sabe me dizer se o ubuntu se dar bem com o netbook sim?
<CyL> otaviosmr: Nunca vi o notebook, não tenho como dizer
<otaviosmr> blz vou testar
<otaviosmr> valeu
<Kenjiro> hggdh: ok, thanks. Já estou baixando os pacotes e testando
<Kenjiro> vejamos se vai resolver :(
<pedor> pessoal, preciso de ajuda! todas os arquivos das pastas /Imagens /Vídeos e /Música sumiram!
<pedor> e não há nada na lixeira
<CyL> pedor: COmo assim sumiram?
<pedor> CyL: fui abrir um arquivo e vi que não há nada nessas três pastas e o espaço livre aumentou em 60gb
<CyL> pedor: Bom, não pode ser nenhum problema de permissão?
<pedor> CyL: sudo dolphin então?
<Goncalo_> ola
<Goncalo_> a todos
<Goncalo_> :d
<pedor> não... continua vazio
<pedor> tem algum log que eu posso ver o que foi deletado?
<CyL> pedor: saber usar o pastebin?
<pedor> sei
<CyL> pedor: saída de 'history'
<pedor> CyL: saída de history?
<CyL> pedor: sim, do comando 'history'
<pedor> http://pastebin.com/Dg5iGQhJ
<CyL> pedor: faltam 450 comandos na lista
<pedor> esses são antigos
<pedor> eu colei somente os que utilizei ontem e hoje
<CyL> pedor: E quando foi que os seus dados 'sumiram'
<pedor> agora a pouco
<CyL> pedor: sh TaskUnifier.sh <-- o que isso faz?
<pedor> é um software de gestão de tarefas
<CyL> pedor: De onde vc baixou?
<pedor> não tem nenhum bad sector no hd :/
<pedor> do site dele: taskunifier.com
<pedor> http://pastebin.com/2jiqnf9b
<pedor> hoje eu adicionei dois ppas, do calibre e wine
<CyL> pedor: PPAs pelo menos são pacotes assinados
<CyL> pedor: E vc está rodando um script de shell, tentou abrir o script e ver o que ele faz?
<pedor> esse software nunca tinha dado problema antes
<pedor> sim, ele abriu o software
<pedor> eu instalei algumas coisas no wine para tentar fazer backup de alguns livros
<pedor> hm, tem algumas pastas com arquivos de mp3 na pasta Músicas
<pedor> cara, estranho demais isso
<CyL> pedor: O disco subitamente ficou com 60 GB de espaço livre?
<pedor> CyL: sim...
<CyL> pedor: Olha, me desculpe, mas acho que seus dados sumiram mesmo
<pedor> sim
<CyL> pedor: Sem mais informações fica difícil
<CyL> pedor: Não faço ideía do que pode ter acontecido
<CyL> pedor: Vc usa partições distintas?
<pedor> sim, uma para home e outra para /
<CyL> pedor: Não pode ter acontecido algum problema com a sua partição home?
<pedor> não sei
<pedor> se eu dou o comando: ls -lh /home/Imagens fala que a pasta não existe
<CyL> pedor: 'du -sh'
<pedor> só isso?
<CyL> er
<CyL> pedor: 'du -sh *'
<pedor> http://pastebin.com/nNmZqHUN
<pedor> CyL: será que dá para recuperar esses arquvos?
<CyL> pedor: A pasta de imagens e de vídeo claramente estão vazias
<CyL> pedor: a de música contém algumas coisinhas ainda
<pedor> CyL: sim... usn 200mg de uma coleção de 40gb
<pedor> :9
<pedor> :(
<CyL> pedor: O que extamanete vc fez entre a última vez que viu seus arquivos e percebeu que eles tinham sumido?
<CyL> *e ter percebido
<pedor> eu instalei alguns programas no wine: Adobe Digital Editions, Python 2.7 Encrypto e ActiveState ActivePython
<CyL> pedor: Executou algum outro prigrama incomum?
<CyL> *programa
<pedor> não...
<CyL> pedor: vc desligou seu computador?
<pedor> não...
<CyL> pedor: então não desligue
<pedor> pq?
<CyL> pedor: Pode te ajudar a recuperar seus arquivps
<pedor> entendi
<CyL> pedor: Qual FS?
<pedor> ext4?
<pedor> é isso?
<CyL> pedor: Sim, é isso
<CyL> pedor: Ok, agora tente fazer o mínimo de mudanças no disco
<pedor> ta
<CyL> pedor: Não abra, grave, execute ou salve nada
<CyL> pedor: http://www.linuxforu.com/2011/09/recover-deleted-files-in-linux/
<CyL> Consegue ler o link acima?
<pedor> sim
<CyL> pedor: Bom, é o que eu recomendo vc tentar
<pedor> device é /sda1/?
<CyL> pedor: Não entendi sua dúvida
<pedor> sudo scalpel  [device/directory/file name] -o [output directory]
<pedor> estou utilizando o photorec e parece quee eestá recuperando muuuita coisa
<takeiteasy> o wiki da comunidade não está funcionando?
<hggdh> takeiteasy: wiki.ubuntu-br.org deveria estar up
<takeiteasy> hggdh que estranho, somente este endereço não consigo acessar do domínio ubuntu-br
<hggdh> takeiteasy: é aparentemente está down. tiagoscd deve saber mais
<pedor> CyL: acho que o photorec está recuperando todos os dados que já existiram no meu note
<pedor> espero que tenha memória para isso, rs
<CyL> pedor: Vc não tem um HD externo?!
<CyL> pedor: Vc estpa mandando recuperar para o mesmo HD???
<pedor> CyL: não... (
<pedor> CyL: sim
<pedor> tem algum problema?
<CyL> pedor: Cara, vc vai perder seus dados!
<CyL> pedor: Não leu o link que te falei?
<pedor> li
<CyL> pedor: Vc desmontou a partição home?
<pedor> eu fui utilizar o photorec
<CyL> pedor: Vc leu o texto antes dos screenshots?
<CyL> pedor: Neles está escrito para você desmontar a partição home, vc fez isso?
<CyL> :o
<pedor> calma... eu utilizei outro tutorial que explica mais sobre o photorec... não deu nenhum problema
<pedor> só que tem coisa demais sendo recuperada
<pedor> vai lotar esse hd
<CyL> pedor: em qual partição vc estpa gravando os dados que estçao sendo recuperados?
<pedor> eu tenho um hd de um antigo computador aqui... tem como conectar ele via usb?
<pedor> na mesma
<CyL> pedor: Vc está simplesmente acabando de estruir os dados
<CyL> *destruir
<pedor> mas em uma pasta diferente
<pedor> sério?
<CyL> pedor: sim
<pedor> já chequei tudo aqui e não tem nada perdido
<CyL> pedor: Bom, siga por sua conta e risco
<pedor> eu parei na hroa q vc falou, hehehe
<pedor> mas, tem como comprar um cabo usb para conectar um hd sata?
<CyL> pedor: Infelizmente já pode ter perdido muitos dados
<CyL> pedor: Vc tem que comprar uma gaveta externa para o hd
<CyL> pedor: Que aceite hd sata
<pedor> CyL: bom, todos as pastas continuam com o mesmo tamanho, isso significa que nada foi alterado, certo?
<CyL> pedor: Não
<CyL> pedor: Semper que é escrito algo no disco, ele é alterado
<CyL> *sempre
<CyL> pedor: e os sistemas de arquivo atuais costumam aproveitar o espaço dos arquivos apagados para gravar novos arquivos por cima
<CyL> pedor: O que destrói os dados completamente
<pedor> entendi
<pedor> bom, amanhã eu vou comprar um case então
<CyL> pedor: Por isso deveria ter usado outra partição
<pedor> CyL: entendi
<pedor> bom, eu tinha backup das fotos mais importantes, o que der para salvar vai ser lucro
<CyL> pedor: Pois é, o que eu não entendo é pq vc não seguiu o tutorial que eu te indiquei
<CyL> pedor: Levei uns 15 minutos para achar um bom
<CyL> pedor: qual foi o tutorial que te instruiu a fazer isso?
<pedor> pq eu já tinha utilizado o photorec e nesse tutorial não explicava muito, eu já tentei utilizar os outros dois e nunca dava certo aqui
<pedor> http://www.linuxforu.com/2009/05/recover-deleted-files-easily-with-photorec/
<pedor> esse também fala para usar outra particção heheh
<CyL> pedor: Pois é
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-20
<Gilma> estou com problema, instalei o ubuntu 12.04, quando inicia o ubuntu a tela fica muito escura, se colocar a tela contra luz da pra ver que ta executando o ubuntu, mas não da pra enxergar quase nada, não consigo aumentar o contrate, alguem sabe como resolver ?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<omelete> noite
<YanGM> alguém pode me ajudar a resolver problemas com mac?
<Barna> YanGM, num temos bola de cristal, fala o seu problema ai pra gente saber se pode ou não ajudar!
<YanGM> Barna: é difícil encontrar gente que saiba sobre...
<YanGM> mas vamos lá
<YanGM> Meu HD morreu ontem, beleza, tem a network recovery
<YanGM> o problema é que a recovery me oferece instalar o OSX Lion
<YanGM> sendo que eu comprei o MOuntain Lion
<YanGM> ai eu fiz login e ele disse que eu não tinha comprado a porcaria do OSX Lion
<YanGM> Barna:
<vitorlobo> ué
<vitorlobo> n era mac q era inquebravel?
<vitorlobo> rs
<YanGM> vitorlobo: falei pro meu pai comprar um mac NOVO
<YanGM> pegou uma merda velha do meu tio
<YanGM> deu nisso
<YanGM> vixe
<YanGM> to no ubuntu-br
<ivanbajr> sim
<Aramus> olá, o meu ubunto 12.04 não reconhece a minha placa de rede o que devo fazer?
<Aramus> estou com o ubunto em uma máquina virtual
<Aramus> alguém poderia me ajudar? não conheço nada de linux mas pretendo migrar
<stirk>  so novo no ubuntu to com a13.4 e to com um problema. o meu teclado e internacional instalei inglês internacional que seria o correto pra que eu possa fazer a ç com aspas + c mas as teclas de f1 a f12 funcionam como se a tecla fn estivesse sempre apertada  se alguem puder ajuda
<quarq> stirk
<stirk> oi
<quarq> você ja mudar entre os layouts pt-br?
<quarq> tentou?
<stirk> na boa sou novo nisso aqui não sei não fiz a instalação como faço na merda do win
<stirk> pois o teclado e formato americano
<stirk> pra poder sai o ç
<stirk> com a tecla c + Aspas
<quarq> nao to entendendo direito o que vc esta falando, a instalação do sistema é bem pratica
<stirk> teclado funciona tudo menos as teclas f
<quarq> você esta em qual sistema no momento?
<stirk> tirei de ves o windows e estou no ubuntu 13.04
<stirk> to gostando dde mais dele tava na 12.10
<stirk> tem 2 meses de ubuntu e nao pretendo volta pra windows
<quarq> entendo, entao você esta com uma instalação nova certo?
<stirk> sim
<quarq> consegue encontrar o painel de configuração?
<stirk> sim
<quarq> verifica as opções de região e linguagem
<quarq> o lançamento da versão final está marcada para 25 de abril, irei esperar ate lá para instalar
<quarq> quero firmar de vez na versão LTS
<stirk> to em confi de sistema e isso
<quarq> é
<quarq> é na pagina que mostra as opções de teclado e idioma
<stirk> suporte de idiomas
<quarq> se não me engano tem uma que é de teclado tambem nao tem ai?
<stirk> disposiçao de tecaldo ou teclado ?
<stirk> tem
<quarq> disposição
<stirk> aqui esta ingles , eua , internacional com dead keys
<quarq> verifica se encontra as opções em portugues na lista
<stirk> tem portugues nativo pra teclado americano??
<quarq> ah ta, seu teclado é americano?
<stirk> e
<quarq> tem algo escrito embaixo dele?
<stirk> brasil dvorak
<stirk> to num not dell
<quarq> entendo
<quarq> ta funcionando estranho só uma tecla de função ou todas?
<stirk> o meu teclado como ingles internacional funciona todo so as teclas de funcao que nao funciona coloquei portugues barsil teclado americano ai desconfiguro
<stirk> ai voltei
<quarq> mas precisa usar outro layout ainda? ou ta tudo normal agora?
<stirk> ainda tenho que usar o americano
<quarq> pq?
<quarq> desculpa é que eu nao estou entendendo bem
<stirk> so para fazer o ç
<stirk> formato americano se eu aperta aspas + c eu crio o ç
<quarq> entendi
<quarq> assim?: 'c
<quarq> ou
<stirk> isso
<quarq> "c
<stirk> se eu fizer isso ç
<stirk> nos numeros pra baixo at ok
<quarq> agora o problema é outro?
<quarq> tipo, no layout americano o problema é outro né?
<quarq> qual é exatamente?
<stirk> so que as para aplica as funçoes eu nao precio aperta a tecla fn+ a funçao desejada
<stirk> as funçoes estao atives sem precisa aperta a tecla fn
<quarq> e vc quer o contrário certo?
<stirk> se eu precisar aperta exemplo alt+f2 nao consigo
<stirk> pois ativa o desligamento da wifi
<stirk> isso
<quarq> entao faz assim:
<quarq> aperta: fn+alt+f2
<stirk> assim funciona
<quarq> yes
<quarq> exato
<stirk> pelo menos isso ajudo
<stirk> agora que sei ja ta bom pacas
<stirk> to com um outro probleminha aqui
<quarq> o negocio agora é resolver isso, ou seja, alternar o modo fn
<quarq> qual e?
<stirk> que e bluethooth
<quarq> o que tem?
<quarq> nao tem módulo carregado?
<stirk> o bluetooth nao funciona  ele e ligado junto com a wifi direto no teclado ate procurei aqui e na net sobre o problema nao encontrei , mas encontrei um problema igual ate tentei fazer o descrito e nao rolo o problema semelhante esta aqui http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=1297 caso nao fique muito claro
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5581253/
<quarq> ah eu entendo
<stirk> meu modelo nao e esse dell descrito nesse topico de forum mais e o mesmo
<quarq> o Wifi e o Bluetooth é integrado no mesmo chip
<stirk> o meu e o dell m5030
<stirk> isso
<quarq> na mema placa de rede onboard
<stirk> to com wifi ativa agora
<stirk> mas blue nao funciona
<quarq> ta com wifi mas não com bluetooth correto?
<quarq> desde quando ele não funciona?
<quarq> qual ambiente vc estava a ultima vez que ele funcionou ?
<stirk> sim so wifi
<stirk> nao to com esse problema a 2 meses
<stirk> pois sai de vez do windows
<stirk> a 2 meses
<stirk> ja vai pra 3
<quarq> ou seja, ele não funcionou desde que você esteja no linux?
<stirk> isso
<stirk> so isso que ta esquentando minha cabeça
<quarq> entendo
<quarq> pode aguardar um minuto?
<quarq> vou trocar o cliente irc
<stirk> ok
<quarq> voltei
<stirk> blz
<quarq> este acontecimento com a placa de rede
<quarq> eu acredito que esteja relacionado ao módulo
<quarq> vc tem os dados da sua placa de rede?
<quarq> marca e modelo?
<stirk> se nao for encomoda e melhor vc d uma olhada na dell pois vc sabe mais que eu pra ver isso
<stirk> Inspiron 15 (M5030)
<stirk> Etiqueta de serviço: 1lj4ym1
<quarq> ok
<stirk> Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi, v.9.1.0.328, A01
<stirk> Dell Wireless 365 Bluetooth Module, v.6.2.0.9600, A02
<quarq> onde você adquiriu essas informações ^?
<stirk> ma dell
<stirk> drivers do windows
<quarq> me manda a url
<quarq> ah ta
<stirk> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/br/pt/brdhs1/ServiceTag/1lj4ym1
<quarq> manda a url
<quarq> ?
<stirk> mandei a url
<stirk> http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/br/pt/brdhs1/ServiceTag/1lj4ym1
<quarq> ta
<stirk> e nao e por nada nao como naem sei nada ainda tente procura postei em forum e nada
<stirk> da placa de video ati ate deixei de lado pois tive que formata umas 20 x no inicio
<stirk> pois sumia toda a tela ai to com o generico
<quarq> entendo
<quarq> vamos começar tentando resolver o bluetooth
<stirk> o teclado ta ok agora rs mas o blue que nao conformo rs
<stirk> blz
<stirk> vamo la
<quarq> bem, tambem sou praticamente iniciante nisso, entao ainda não sei como funciona exatamente, mas posso tentar.
<stirk> vamo la na cara e a coragem
<quarq> sim, ainda não pratiquei para fixar as ideias
<quarq> mas vamos lá
<quarq> deixa eu consultar a literatura aqui
<stirk> ok
<quarq> abre o terminal
<stirk> ta aberto
<quarq> verifica a saida do comando: # cat /proc/bus/
<quarq> depois a saida do comando # cat /proc/driver/
<quarq> ve se encontra alguma informação relevante para nós
<stirk> velho denho que entra d pasta em pasta desculpa a nubesa
<quarq> não precisa, é so colocar o comando como esta ai
<quarq> no terminal
<quarq> nao precisa colocar a ultima / barra
<stirk> nao listo nada
<quarq> ok, tenta # cat /proc/modules
<stirk> tb nao
<quarq> digita ls -l /proc
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723909/
<quarq> entra: lspci
<quarq> lspci -b
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723919/
<quarq> lspci -v
<quarq> não
<quarq> lspci -vv
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723938/
<quarq> o adaptador wireless usa o módulo ath9k no sistema
<stirk> ??
<quarq> temos que pesquisar os modulos do sistema
<quarq> um instante
<quarq> faz assim
<quarq> entra no diretorio /etc pelo explorador de arquivos e diretorios
<stirk> ok
<quarq> veja se ela possui um diretorio chamado "modprobe.d"
<stirk> tem
<quarq> ok
<quarq> agora
<quarq> veja a saida do comando: cat /proc/pci
<stirk> cat: /proc/pci: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<quarq> certo
<quarq> entra: locate ath9k
<stirk> no terminal
<quarq> pera
<quarq> no terminal digita: locate ath9k | egrep ".ko$ | .o$"
<stirk> nada
<stirk> mas locate ath9k deu
<quarq> entra o segundo
<stirk> esta esperando digita
<quarq> locate ath9k | egrep ".ko$ | .o$"
<stirk> sem ¨
<quarq> com
<stirk> com ¨ nao da nada
<quarq> entao envia paramim a saida que deu resultado
<stirk> sem aspas da pra digita com aspas nao da nada
<stirk> nao deu nem uma so da no locate ath9k
<quarq> entao manda
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723975/
<quarq> bom
<quarq> agora
<quarq> entra: lspci -s 04:00 -v
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723989/
<quarq> nao ajudou muita coisa nao ne kkk
<quarq> vamos continuar
<stirk> blz
<quarq> entra: lspci -nn
<quarq> pelo menos vai anotando as informações importantes sobre o seu dispositivo que conseguirmos
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5723997/
<stirk> to salvando tudo
<quarq> aqui nos conseguimos o código do dispositivo: [168c:002b]
<quarq> linha 22
<quarq> vamos a uma entrada mais detalhada ainda;
<stirk> ok
<quarq> lspci -vvv
<quarq> 04:00 era o código do dispositivo de interface de rede
<quarq> [168c:002b] é o código de vendedor do dispositivo
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724016/
<quarq> a interface que nos interessa por hora é a 04:00 como vc pôde notar
<stirk> anotei
<quarq> entra o comando:
<quarq> ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/*
<stirk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5724029/
<quarq> entra o comando: modprobe ath9k btcoex_enable=1
<stirk> deu nada
<quarq> verifica se agora ativa o bluetooth
<stirk> continua sem ligar
<stirk> vi isso nb nesse blog
<stirk> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=22851
<quarq> hmm
<quarq> ach que temos que mudar algumas configurações
<quarq> vai olhando aqui um pouco para se ambientar com a  situação:
<quarq> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k/btcoex
<quarq> mas tenho que entrar em contato com você em outro momento para continuarmos a tentar resolver
<stirk> ok pode ser anoite to aqui
<stirk> agora vou tentando aqui
<quarq> ta blz, se conseguir me fala como foi ^^
<stirk> mas valeu ja tenho um caminho
<stirk> ok
<quarq> de nada
<quarq> bom dia!
<stirk> pra vc tb e obrigado
<quarq> alias que horas esta por aqui mesmo?
<stirk> la pela 20
<quarq> ok
<quarq> tchau!
<Iniciante> preciso de ajuda, instalei a versãp 12.04 do ubuntu, quando tento entrar no ubuntu a tela fica escura da pra ver que esta executando se colocar o monitor contra luz, mas a tela fica muito escura não da mexer, não consigo aumentar o brilho da tela, é um notbook, alguem sabe como resolver ?
<vitorlobo> Iniciante, http://blog.glaucocustodio.com/2012/09/19/definir-brilho-automaticamente-ao-iniciar-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<vitorlobo> Iniciante, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Ubuntu-Ultimate/Ajuste-do-brilho-da-tela
<vitorlobo> Iniciante, http://tuxederivados.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/configuracoes-de-brilho-em-laptops-com.html
<vitorlobo> Iniciante, serio mesmo q vc buscou antes no google?
<vitorlobo> rs
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<L88os> bom ddia
<pedor> bom dia... tem como juntar 3 partições de um hd com dados (nenhum deles nas partições que serão utilizadas) e transformar de NTFS para ext4?
<stirk> um rapas tava me ajudando e teve que sai tenho um problema no meu bluetooth 168c:002b Atheros AR9285 (ath9k)
<stirk> conseguimos chegar ate essa informação
<CyL> pedor: pode explicar melhor suas dúvida?
<stirk> tem bluetooth  no not mas ele nao abilita
<CyL> pedor: se eu entendi bem, use lvm, mas vai ter que fazer backup de seus dados em outro lugar temporariamente
<pedor> CyL: consegui o cabo para fazer o backup, só que o hd está em ntfs, isso tem algum problema? cada partição tem mais ou menos 100gb e eu quero juntar 3 para dar 300gb que é o tamanho do meu hd do note
<CyL> pedor: não pode apagar as partiçoes e recriar uma só?
<pedor> posso, isso não interfere na outra partição que tem os dados não né?
<CyL> pedor: se vc fizer diretinho não, mas não sais seguindo tutoriais por aí sem emtender o que está fazendo ;)
<pedor> hehehe, :)
<pedor> dessa vez eu vou ter tempo para fazer isso
<pedor> CyL: pode deixar em nfts ou é melhor transformar em ext4?
<CyL> pedor: em tese não faz diferença, mas se não for usar esses arquivos num computador com windows, eu recomendo mudar para ext4
<pedor> vou mudar então
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer que teria que fazer pra usar webcam skype
<jardelvdas> placa sys771
<jardelvdas> qnd inicia a webcam o note reinicia
<pedor> CyL: cara, complicado pacas fazer o particionamento :/  estou seguindo esse tutorial: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm ele pede para criar uma partição lvm, como já existem as partições eu posso somente usar um particionador do kde para colocar a flag lvm?
<CyL> pedor: não, use lvm se for manter uma partição
<pedor> CyL: e como eu faço isso?
<CyL> pedor: Saiu uma vírgula no lugar erraddo, no caso de manter uma partição, não use lvm
<pedor> CyL: ok,então nas partições que eu vou juntar eu posso utilizar o particionador do kde e só coloco a flag lvm na partição que vou manter, é isso?
<CyL> pedor: simplesmente não use lvm já que vai manter a partição
<pedor> ok
<jardelvdas> ola pessoal, alguem sabe me dizer que teria que fazer pra usar webcam skype
<jardelvdas> qnd inicia a webcam o note reinicia
<jardelvdas> placa sys771
<wool> bom dia!alguém teria mochila,boné ou mouse do ubuntu para vender?
<rafaelcunha> qual é o canal dos tradutores?
<CyL> rafaelcunha: Se não me engano #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<rafaelcunha> CyL: thx
<CyL> rafaelcunha: Disponha
<Rafael_Cunha> existe alguma previsão de quando sai um alfa do Mir?
<Rafael_Cunha> ele será padrão nos desktops?
<CyL> Rafael_Cunha: Já tentou olhar o site do projeto?
<Rafael_Cunha> sim
<ubuntero> Rafael_Cunha, não tem datas, apenas a possibilidade muito grande de ser lançado junto com o Ubuntu 14.04
<ubuntero> Rafael_Cunha, mas se quiser testar ele, dá uma olhada aqui http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/04/01/compilando-o-mir-display-server/
<Rafael_Cunha> ubuntero: por acaso vc seria o cara do site ubuntero?
<ubuntero> Rafael_Cunha, esse mesmo
<Rafael_Cunha> ubuntero: vlw, cara
<Rafael_Cunha> já utilizei algumas dicas
<Rafael_Cunha> muito útil
<ubuntero> legal :D
<CyL> :D
<tiagoscd> um off-topic rapidinho aqui
<tiagoscd> pra quem ainda não viu, prevejo sucesso mundial :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4Q2miVNt-8
<hggdh> tiagoscd: ah, auto-promoção ;-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: huahuahu
<tiagoscd> tenho consciência que nunca será :P
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais :)
<hggdh> tiagoscd: alias, resolvi um dos meus problemas -- X locking up -- mudei de nouveau para nvidia 310, e OK so far
<tiagoscd> hggdh: ah que beleza
<tiagoscd> 13.04 novamente então
<hggdh> mas o som é um kernel bug...
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<hggdh> yep
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais :)
<tiagoscd> abraço!
<tiagoscd> opa
<tiagoscd> voltei
<L88os> alguém que está usando o 13.04 está com problemas com o áudio?
<hggdh> L88os: sim
<hggdh> L88os: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1170697
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1170697 in linux (Ubuntu) "Sound not working after upgrading to 3.8.0-19" (affected: 7, heat: 34) [Medium,Incomplete]
<L88os> hggdh: você sabe se é possível eu enviar informações do meu hardware talvez para dizer que também estou sendo afetado?
<hggdh> L88os: o indeal é abrir um novo bug. Podes fazer isto via 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<L88os> hggdh: valeu
<zeRopHan> Como instalo dual boot windows 7 e backtrack? Tem algum tuto em portugues?
<L88os> procura, dual boot do windows com ubuntu. é a mesma coisa.
<zeRopHan> L88os qual ubuntu
<zeRopHan> qualquer 1?
<L88os> qualquer um, o princípio é o mesmo
<CyL> zeRopHan: O backtrack foi descontinuado
<zeRopHan> ž->CyL<-ž: como assim ?
<CyL> zeRopHan: Não vai mais ser atualizado
<zeRopHan> <>-CyL-<>: nao serve mais entao ?
<CyL> zeRopHan: VC que tem que decidir isso, só estou avisando
<CyL> zeRopHan: Prq que quer usar o Backtrack?
<zeRopHan> ž->CyL<-ž: mano ai vc ja ta invadindo a minha privacidade
<zeRopHan> ¶:X~~
<CyL> zeRopHan: Bom, tudo bem então, apenas pensei que quisesse algum conselho, já que perguntou se não servia mais.
<zeRopHan> -=[CyL]=-: AHEIUEHA to zuando
<zeRopHan> mano penso em usar o ubuntu
<zeRopHan> ja tinha usado ele
<zeRopHan> so que sei la nao vejo muito fundamento ¶;/~~
<CyL> zeRopHan: A menos que vc tenha um motivo específico para usar o Backtrack, eu sugiro uma distro mais adequada ao desktop, como o Ubuntu.
<CyL> zeRopHan: O Backtrack não é uma boa distro para se usar no dia a dia, tem muito problemas de segurança.
<zeRopHan> !¡!¡ CyL !¡!¡: entendo
<ubotu-br> zeRopHan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<zeRopHan> <>-ubotu-br-<>: LOL
<zeRopHan> do u know Anna bot ?
<CyL> zeRopHan: O ubotu-br é um programa de computador, não é uma pessoa real
<zeRopHan> <>-CyL-<>: eu sei aiueha
<CyL> hggdh: Vc sabe qual factoid é esse que o bot respondeu?
<hggdh> CyL: esta coisa de enclose o nick em diferentes caracteres -- um dos posts dirigido a it começava por um "!"
<CyL> hggdh: Eu sei o que disparou o bot, mas eu digo o nome do factoid, para traduzir
<hggdh> CyL: ah, não, esta é uma das respostas quando o bot não entende o que foi pedido
<CyL> Ah, ok, é do próprio supybot, e não um factoid per se
<hggdh> CyL: teremos que ver no código, nem todas as respostas são configuráveis
<CyL> Vc tem acesso ao shell onde o bot roda, certo?
<hggdh> sim
<CyL> Tenho algum aptidão a escrever plugins pro supybot, se precisarmos de qualquer coisa, basta avisar.
<zeRopHan> CyL tu programa em quais linguagens
<CyL> zeRopHan: eu não sou programador profissional, mas tenho conhecimento de asm e c para dispositivos embarcados e python
<zeRopHan> <>-CyL-<>: estudei um pouco de C no cefet
<zeRopHan> CyL so que sei la quando vc nao arruma emprego na area
<zeRopHan> vc nao aprende nada
<zeRopHan> nao tem fundamento kk
<hggdh> CyL: ack.
 * hggdh vai comprar leite
<picolo> Alguém pode me ajudar. Está dando este erro: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/restricted i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<picolo> Como eu faço para remover esse duplicidade?
<omelete> picolo,  edita o msm
<picolo> Então, mas eunao consigo encontrar as entradas
<omelete> picolo, /etc/apt/sources.list
<n00bie> vi sources.list
<n00bie> depois tecle i
<n00bie> ae vc entra no mode de inserção
<n00bie> modifique os dados depois para sair e salvar tecle ":wq!"
<n00bie> sem as "craps"
<n00bie> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<n00bie> Eu instalei o Steam
<n00bie> Mas ele não quer rodar como root
<n00bie> Então seteui as permissões para outro usuário
<n00bie> Mas não quer rodar de jeito nenhum
<n00bie> No caso esse usuário estavo TTY2
<n00bie> E o root chamou o servidor X
<n00bie> Gnome
<n00bie> tudo
<n00bie> Será que eu preciso killar o X, e logar com o usuário?
<n00bie> o que eu estou fazendo errado?
<n00bie> Setei todas as permissões possíveis
<omelete> para q vc qr rodar o steam como root?
<n00bie> Não é que eu queria rodar o Steam como root
<n00bie> quero rodar padrão
<n00bie> mas nope
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-21
<stirk> quarq dei uma fusada e ate agora nada
<k0d3r> ola, alguem poderia fazer um traceroute deste site? hostvizor.com
<k0d3r> so consigo pingar esse site com VPN
<k0d3r> queria saber se eh algum problema com meu provedor
<omelete> k0d3r,  funcionando
<k0d3r> omelete: posta o traceroute no pastebin?
<k0d3r> omelete: pra mim, depoisdo 10 hop ele se perde :(
<omelete> aqui tb
<k0d3r> omelete: mas voce consegue pingar o site?
<omelete> só com o hping
<k0d3r> omelete: sh!t, tenho site hospedado nos servidores deles, agora so consigo acessar via VPN
<hggdh> k0d3r: traceroute usa ICMP. ICMP é bloqueado em vários firewalls
<hggdh> e... k0d3r: linguagem, por favor
<aprigio> k0d3r, nao use o traceroute por causa dos pacotes udp, mas use pela confianca na informacao o tcptraceroute
<hggdh> +1
<aprigio> hggdh, eae
<hggdh> aprigio: tive que apagar o que estava a escrever, foste mais rápido :-)
<aprigio> hggdh, hehe
<aprigio> hggdh, isso se chama " sharing "
<k0d3r> hggdh: desculpas pela linguagem
<aprigio> uhauha
<hggdh> k0d3r: sem problema
<k0d3r> aprigio: obrigado pela informacao, bom o fato eh que eu nao consigo acessar site sem VPN
<aprigio> k0d3r, se o site é publicado e nao esta restrito a uma intranet vc nao precisaria de vpn.
<CyL> O bloqueio de pacotes ICMP por questões de segurança é uma das maiores falácias da internet.
<k0d3r> me parece que a partir da minha rede os pacotes se perdem em algum hop, quando acesso pela VPN isso nao acontece
<CyL> k0d3r: já tentou usar MTR?
<k0d3r> por favor, alguem usando a GVT poderia testar se consegue acessar hostvizor.com
<CyL> k0d3r: já tentou usar o mtr para ver onde está ocorrendo a perda de pacotes?
<aprigio> CyL, mas o que existe de exploit para atacar servidores sem hardening por causa de icmp. Uma dos maiores topicos de hardening envolvendo o icmp é o net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects e net.ipv4.conf.all.accept_redirects
<k0d3r> CyL: estou testando com o MTR
<CyL> aprigio: Mas é uma mensagem específica de ICMP
<CyL> aprigio: As outras precisam trafegar para a internet funcionar
<aprigio> CyL, mas eu entendi oq vc quis dizer sim
<aprigio> :)
<k0d3r> CyL: o ultimo hop que consegue chegar eh o 10:  worldstream.xe-4-1-0.ar9.ams2.gblx.net
<CyL> k0d3r: o mtr mosta em qual host está havendo a perda de pacotes
<k0d3r> CyL: no host aparece '???'
<CyL> k0d3r: Tem uma coluna loss na sua tela, que mostra a taxa de pacotes perdidos
<k0d3r> CyL: loss 0%
<CyL> k0d3r: Se é 0% é porque todos os pacotes estão passando
<CyL> k0d3r: Essa é a porcentagem de perda de pacotes, por host
<k0d3r> CyL: mas esta rodando ha 3 minutos
<CyL> k0d3r: Qual está com a maior perda?
<k0d3r> CyL: todos 0%
<CyL> k0d3r: Na coluna Avg, qual o maior valor?
<k0d3r> CyL: 206
<CyL> k0d3r: Ok, então a sua conexão está boa!
<k0d3r> CyL: esta eh a rota que esta fazendo: http://pastebin.com/vCdRc5cA
<CyL> k0d3r: A coluna Snt está aumentando, correto?
<k0d3r> CyL: exato
<CyL> k0d3r: Então está tudo normal de acordo com o mtr
<CyL> k0d3r: não acho que seja um problema de rede
<CyL> k0d3r: Por acaso vc mudou algum nome de domínio recentemente?
<k0d3r> CyL: voce poderia comparar a rota que esta no pastebin com a rota a partir da tua rede e ver se ele passa pelos mesmos hops?
<CyL> k0d3r: Eu posso, mas a minha conexão é da Suécia, te serve mesmo assim?
<k0d3r> humm... acho que nao
<CyL> k0d3r: Posso rodar a partir dos EUA também
<k0d3r> com relacao a tua pergunta: o site hostvizor.com nao eh meu
<CyL> k0d3r: Eu sei, mas como é um provedor de hospedagem, você pode estar tentando acessar um site seu hospedado lá
<k0d3r> dos EUA eu consigo acessar o site normalmente, somente no brazil o problema acontece
<CyL> k0d3r: Vc tem domínios seus hospedados lá?
<k0d3r> CyL: sim
<CyL> k0d3r: O seu problema é no acesso a algum desses domínios?
<k0d3r> tambem
<CyL> k0d3r: Você mudou alguma configuração de zona para esses domínios?
<k0d3r> adicionei um dominio
<CyL> k0d3r: ~Vc esperou a propagação do DNS?
<k0d3r> sim
<CyL> k0d3r: Quanto tempo?
<k0d3r> algumas horas 5H, usando uma VPN nos EUA eu consigo acessar o meu site e o site do webhost
<CyL> k0d3r: Um número mais adequado seria 24 horas
<k0d3r> a partir do brasil eu nao consigo acessar nenhum
<k0d3r> CyL: concordo, mas por que isso afetaria a conexao com o site do webhost?
<CyL> k0d3r: Provavelmente porque o seu domínio foi cacheado
<CyL> k0d3r: Você está tendo problema quando acessa o site pelo nome?
<CyL> k0d3r: Não está conseguindo acessar www.hostvizor.com ?
<k0d3r> exato :)
<CyL> Hmm
<CyL> k0d3r: Qual o erro?
<k0d3r> CyL: timeout
<CyL> k0d3r: Qual protocolo?
<CyL> k0d3r: HTTP?
<CyL> k0d3r: Esse erro é o navegador que informa?
<k0d3r> CyL: so um momento, vou acessar novamente e esperar o erro
<k0d3r> CyL: Error 118 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_TIMED_OUT): The operation timed out.
<CyL> k0d3r: Mas onde esse erro é exibido?
<k0d3r> estou usando o chromium
<k0d3r> CyL: This webpage is not available
<CyL> k0d3r: Ok, vc está usando proxy?
<k0d3r> nao, conexao direta
<CyL> k0d3r: Bom, eu estou acessando o site normalmente daqui
<CyL> k0d3r: Só por curiosidade, tentou outro browser?
<k0d3r> CyL: hehe, sim
<CyL> k0d3r: Tentou o tcptraceroute como te indicaram?
<k0d3r> sim, depois de 30 hops indica: Destination not reached
<CyL> 30 hops?!
<k0d3r> CyL: sim
<CyL> Parece que alguém está apredendo a usar o BGP em algum lugar
<CyL> k0d3r: 30 hops não é normal
<k0d3r> CyL: bom,do 11 ao 30 nao resolve os nomes
<k0d3r> somente **
<CyL> k0d3r: e qual é o último roteador antes do 11º?
<k0d3r> CyL: worldstream.xe-4-1-0.ar9.ams2.gblx.net (159.63.22.178)
<CyL> k0d3r: O problema deve estar nesse roteador então
<k0d3r> CyL: estranho, parece que o dominio nao esta publicado em alguns lugares
<k0d3r> fiz o traceroute com esse tool e ele tambem nao encontrou http://www.yougetsignal.com/tools/visual-tracert/
<k0d3r> ja esse outro encontra: http://whatismyipaddress.com/traceroute-tool
<k0d3r> e esse outro NAO encontra: http://www.tracert.org/traceroute/
<CyL> k0d3r: Vc não está sendo claro, vc está sempre fazendo um traceroute para o mesmo domínio né?
<k0d3r> isso, estou fazendo sempre para hostvizor.com (217.23.9.226)
<CyL> k0d3r: Tenta usar o IP diretamente, se suspeita que o problema pode ser no nome do domínio
<k0d3r> acabei de fazer isso: o resultado nao muda usando o IP ou o dominio
<CyL> k0d3r: Então o probmena não é no DNS
<k0d3r> CyL: tem razao
<CyL> k0d3r: Deve mesmo haver um roteador mal configrado se o resultado é intermitente
<KwARK> Oi todos
<CyL> KwARK: Olá
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Ricardo__: !ping
<k0d3r> CyL: acho que a unica solucao e esperar pacientemente e acreditar que um dia vao configurar esse roteador corretamente
<CyL> k0d3r: Bom, se o acesso for só para você, vc pode tunelar
<CyL> k0d3r: Ou usar um proxy
<k0d3r> bom, eu posso usar VPN, mas eu gostaria que as pessoas pudessem acessar o meu site.
<CyL> k0d3r: Vc pode hospedar ele em outro lugar?
<CyL> k0d3r: Temporariamente?
<k0d3r> CyL: eh, vou fazer isso.
<k0d3r> CyL: Obrigado pela ajuda!
<CyL> k0d3r: Disponha
<chinesedg> HI!
<CyL> chinesedg: Hi
<chinesedg> estou em ambiente windows mas meu linux distribuição ubuntu nao permite abrir central de aplicativos, entre outros "paus" não esperava problemas com linux....
<CyL> chinesedg: E qual o erro?
<chinesedg> tentei vários comandos sudo etc/ap?/up???/ mas nada....
<chinesedg> sempre dizia ero
<CyL> !detalhes | chinesedg
<ubotu-br> chinesedg: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<chinesedg> Estou em ambinte windows. Como faço para te encontrar em ambiente linux? Faço boot aqui...
<CyL> chinesedg: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<thiagoFerezim> como vão, ubunteros?
<thiagoFerezim> boas expectativas com a próxima versão que sai essa semana?
<kqwarkq> Estou  aqui
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: sim, tá ótimo o desempenho man
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/new-ubuntu-13-04-features
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: eu to usando o Lubuntu 13.04, tá ótimo e bem bonito
<thiagoFerezim> samurai_black: acha que um Core2Duo, 4 Gb aguenta o tranco?
<samurai_black> mas, os outros estão bem interessante também, testei o GNOME Remix 13.04 e o Ubuntu Unity, tão SHOW
<samurai_black> mais que aguenta
<samurai_black> vou mandar minha configure pra ti
<thiagoFerezim> com interface ubuntu 12.04 (3D) já engasga um pouco, tenho que ficar no 2D. Sei que do 12.10 pra frente já não tem mais escolha
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: amd Athlon 2XII VGA amd HD 4350 256MB 4Gigas de memoria dual channel e aqui eles rodam liso
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: quanto de memo?
<thiagoFerezim> VGA, nao sei... o basicão de um notebook mediano da geração passada rs
<thiagoFerezim> que comando posso dar no terminal pra descobrir?
<samurai_black> top
<samurai_black> thiagoFerezim: neste exato momento to no Kubuntu 12.04.2 com KDE 4.10.2 e tá lindo de rápido e bonito
<kqwarkq> thiagoFerezim: entra o comando free
<Nagato> ./
<minotiryreport> help me
<cach> ??
<minotiryreport> crontab alguém pode ajudar?
<cach> ubotu-br, !List
<ubotu-br> cach: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubotu-br !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubotu-br !alis ».
<cach> !bot
<ubotu-br> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-br's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<stirk> bom dia
<sabayonuser2> olá
<CyL> Olá
<sabayonuser2> sou usuário do ubuntu mas quero conhecer o Sabayon. Estou tentando instalá-lo em um novo notebook. No entanto, na hora de formatar o hd aparece a mensagem: erro de particão: sda deve ter rótulo GPT
<sabayonuser2> E não consigo avançar
<sabayonuser2> Alguém já passou por situação semelhante com alguma distro?
<hggdh> sabayonuser2: talvez isto ajude: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/sda-must-have-a-gpt-disk-label-error-while-installing-rhel6-ibm-x3650-m3-server-875450/
 * samurai_black bom dia.
<Mohammed> Olá
<mrgabrielt> boa tarde
<matheus_> boa tarde
<matheus_> gostaria de saber como se instala o ubuntu
<matheus_> já tenho instalado o big linux e o windows 7. gostaria de substituir o big linux.
<mrgabrielt> alguém sabe colocar algum jogo em modo opengl?
<KikaRz> Preciso de ajuda.
<KikaRz> Estou com este erro: wubidr not found ou qualquer coisa assim
<KikaRz> quando instalo com WUBI
<KikaRz> wubidr.mbr not found or corrupt -
<AMrDan> Oi pessoa, tenho um problema com o meu Dongle Bluetooth. Meu 12.4 Lts nao reconhece ele, já instalei o bluez e varios outros (agora deixei só o bluez), nada resolve ..
<AMrDan> Olá pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar?
<AMrDan> tenho um problema com o meu Dongle Bluetooth. Meu 12.4 Lts nao reconhece ele, já instalei o bluez e varios outros (agora deixei só o bluez), nada resolve ..
<AMrDan>  Olá pessoal, alguém pode me ajudar? Tenho um problema com o meu Dongle Bluetooth. Meu 12.4 Lts nao reconhece ele, já instalei o bluez e varios outros.
<Barna_tab_> Amrdan. Abre um terminal e digita lsusb e da um pastbin pra gente
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, http://pastebin.com/svuKxk9y
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, é a ultima linha
<Barna_tab> Essa Bluetooth é onboard ou aqueles q vc coloca na usb?
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, usb..
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, parou de reconhecer qnd eu atualizei pro 12.4 lts
<Barna_tab> Ela nao esta reconhecendo. Aparece um mouse e uma webcam só
<stirk> nossa to com o mesmo problema o seu deve ser o mesmo
<stirk> vo ate olha a ajuda quem sabe ajuda 2
<stirk> vo ate entromete ve se sua placa e essa tb Atheros AR9285
<Barna_tab> Qual
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, sim, nao reconhece, mas eu ñ sei mais o que fazer, já pesquisei muito sobre isso e nada
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, nao acho nenhum codigo ou software que funcione
<Barna_tab> Qual o ubuntu q vcs usavam antes de atualizar?
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, não se se precisa de algum driver, pq nao encontro uma solução
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, 10.10
<stirk> o meu e o 13.04 mas ja tava des dos 12.10
<AMrDan> stirk, vc tbm usa 12.4 lts?
<Barna_tab> Stirk da um lsusb e pastebin aki. Ps. Com Bluetooth ligado!
<stirk> o meu e placa de wif com o blue
<stirk> meu problema e no ath9k
<stirk> 168c:002b Atheros AR9285 (ath9k)
<rogerio> alguém sabe como instalar o jupiter no ubuntu 13.04, ou algum programa que economize bateria
<Barna_tab> Amrdan. Se o ubuntu não reconhecer q tem um hardware Bluetooth conectado ao seu pc. Num tem software no mundo q faça ele funcionar
<stirk> o quarq me ajudo onte ate descobri essa informaçao
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, não é problema no dongle bluetooth nem na porta usb..
<stirk> tentamos modprobe ath9k btcoex_enable=1
<stirk> mas nao resolvel
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, eu uso ele no windows e usava ele no 10.10
<AMrDan> Barna_tab, reconhecia numa boa
<Barna_tab> Stirk. Ela placa é osso pq eles não liberam a arquitetura pra linux fazer um driver e eles tb num fazem um driver. Então é tudo feito na base da tentativa e erro.
 * Barna_tab ja volta
<stirk> barna_tab blz quero fazer funciona pq tem um fi de uma jumenta qui perto que ta me zuando pq mudei pra linux
<stirk> pq to tentando trazer meus amigos pro linux
<stirk> eu vo fazer 3 meses
<stirk> de linux
<stirk> mas to pe da vida com esse amigo meu ele me ve e fica o bluetooth ta blz
<stirk> to pe da vida com isso
<stirk> mas nao volto pro windows
<stirk> pois to vendo as diferenças e fora que o not nem frita
<Barna_tab_> Vamos la mais um pouco. To no tablet aki. Tentando rodar ubuntu 12.04 nela!
<stirk> so por isso que quero funcionar
<rogerio>  alguém sabe como instalar o jupiter no ubuntu 13.04, ou algum programa que economize bateria
<stirk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<stirk> sudo apt-get update
<stirk> sudo apt-get install jupiter
<stirk> achei no google rogerio
<rogerio> stirk não funcionou
<stirk> nao sei se vai da serto
<Barna_tab_> Stirk. O problema é quem fabrica o hardware e não o linux. Pq eles num fazem um driver pro dispositivo nem deixam o linux fazer!
<stirk> tentei ajuda
<Barna_tab_> Agora coloca uma intel pra vc ver! Roda 10x melhor q no win
<rogerio> ja testei este repositorio so funciona até o 12.10
<stirk> barna_tab mas nao seria o mesmo drive da wifi pois wifi ta funfando
<Barna_tab_> Rogerio o 13.04 nem foi lançado ainda. Vai ter esperar umas semanas pra ter coisas nos rep paralos pra ele
<Barna_tab_> Stirk. Esses drivers são bem ruizinjos e costumam dar pau. Tenho um netbook com essa placa. Ja desisti de usar o eifi no ubuntu. Uso meu tablet como placa de wifi.
<Barna_tab_> Agora no not q tem intel......... só alegria.
<stirk> aqui a wifi ta blz to nela agora nao deu pau
<stirk> mas o blue des do 12.10 que nao funfa
<stirk> o da minha irma e a mesma Atheros AR9285
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, e ai man .. vc encontrou alguma coisa?
<Barna_tab_> Amrdan. Kra num sei nem por onde começar.  Pq o pc num reconhece o hardware
<Barna_tab_> Amrdan. Quando vc deu lsusb o Bluetooth tava plugado no comp certo?
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, sim, tava plugado
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, acho que ele reconhece que está ali, mas não sabe o que ele é.. se tiver alguma forma de associar o ID do usb com o hci
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, acho que resolveria o prob . rsrsrs
<Barna_tab_>  Vc num tem outro comp com um ubuntu q ele reconheça ai? Pra dar um lsusb e ver o q retorna  pra poder procurar
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, pior que não, só tenho windows (e reoconhce)
<Barna_tab_> Bom isso ta alem dos meus conhecimentos. Sou apenas um fotógrafo q usa linux desde 1998.
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, kkkkkkkkkk... tudo bem, mas vc eh fotografo artistico ou de eventos?
<Barna_tab_> Ativista.
<Barna_tab_> Envolvido em causas politico/social.
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, qual causa vc defende man?
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, ahnn
<Barna_tab_> Liberdade!
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, q da hora .. nunca conheci um fotografo ativista.. rsrs.. ow, mas a vida deve ser dureza.. tem quem te ameace e tals?
<Barna_tab_> Parte desse trabalho é ensinar a usar software livre pra pessoas. Principalmente quem ta no ativiismo tb
<Barna_tab_> Fora apanhar. Perder equipamentos e tal não.  Nunca fui perseguido. (Ate agora)
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, cara q interessante.. eu sei que parece meio "de frente com Gabi", mas vc faz isso pra defender que tipo de liberdade?
<Barna_tab_> Heheheheheheehehehe
<Barna_tab_> O. Tamo fazendo offtopic aki pq num tem ninguem pedindo ajuda. Mas se pedirem vamos ter q trocar de canal ok?
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, d boa
<Barna_tab_> Kra cada hora uma coisa diferente. Agora to bem envolvido na luta pela moradia. To fazendo uns trabalhos com a maior ocupação urbana da america latina.
<Barna_tab_> Bem maior q pinheirinho
<Barna_tab_> Alrm de fotografar e estar na equipe q ta fazendo um doc sobre ela.
<Barna_tab_> To dando de fotografia e video em software livre. Pq se um dia a policia invadir vamos ter um exercito registrando/documentando de dentro e postando em tempo real.
<AMrDan> Barna_tab_, abri uma janela pra nois..
<Barna_tab_> Ok. Irc no tablet/android é meio chato
<Rodrigo> Boa noite a todos algum pode tirar uma pequena duvida!!!
<Rodrigo> É possivel instalar a versão atual sobre a anterior sem perder os arquivos "fotos, videos e etc...?
<ubuntero> Rodrigo, qual a versão tem instalado?
<Rodrigo> ubuntero,  12.04
<ubuntero> Rodrigo, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2012/10/como-atualizar-o-ubuntu-12-04-para-12-10/
<Rodrigo> ubuntero, vou dar uma lida vlw
<Rodrigo> ubuntero, mesmo com a dica tem uma msg de dizendo que meu sistema esta desatualizado
<Rodrigo> ubuntero, só que não tem nenhuma informação de nova atualização
<hggdh> Rodrigo: de-nos a mensagem, exatamente como mostrada
<Rodrigo> hggdh, As informaçoes sobre atualizaçoes estão desatualizadas isso pode ter causado por um problema na rede ou por um repositorio que nao esta mais disponivel. Por favor atualize manualmente clicando nesse icone e selecionando encontrar atualizaçoes e verifique se tem algum erro em algum repositorio listados.
<Rodrigo> hggdh, eu clico so que não encontra nenhuma atualização
<Rodrigo> hggdh, acha que devo reinstalar a nova versão do ubuntu ?
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo: sabes dizer qual versão do Ubuntu estás utilizando?
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> respondeu ali em cima já
<tiagoscd> tem certeza que é a 12.04? por que o aviso que está reportando é de versões que não tem mais suporte
<tiagoscd> e respondendo sua pergunta, se você clicar em atualizar ali não vai perder seus dados não, embora sempre seja uma boa ideia fazer backup quando vai se migrar de versão
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, estou com a 12.04 TS
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, quando eu aperto não aparece nenhuma atualização disponivel
<tiagoscd> Rodrigo: sabes usar o terminal?
<tiagoscd> se sim
<tiagoscd> ou melhor
<tiagoscd> aperta alt+f2 e digita
<Rodrigo> tiagoscd, sei um pouco
<tiagoscd> update-manager -d
<tiagoscd> ah, já sei qual seu problema
<tiagoscd> você tem que abrir a Central de programas do Ubuntu
<tiagoscd> clicar em Editar > Canais de software
<tiagoscd> aí na aba Atualizações
<tiagoscd> tem o item
<tiagoscd> "Notificar-me de uma nova versão do Ubuntu"
<tiagoscd> mude de "Para versão de suporte longo"
<tiagoscd> para "Para qualquer nova versão"
<tiagoscd> aí deves conseguir atualizar
<tiagoscd> agora vou almoçar aqui :)
<tiagoscd> volto logo mais
<tiagoscd> abraço
<novatterra> ol´a pessoal, alguem poderia me dizer por favor, o que significa a mensagem que eu recebo a cada coisa que eu tento escrever num canal?
<novatterra> novatterra #canal Cannot send to chanel
<novatterra> a tradu´c~ao eu sei, so nao sei o que significa
<hggdh> novatterra: podes estar bloqueado neste canal
<novatterra> e como eu desbloqueio?
<novatterra> eu nunca entrei no canal´
<hggdh> o o canal foi fechado
<novatterra> foi a primeira vez
<novatterra> ah
<novatterra> ok
<novatterra> sendo assimn so por convite?
<novatterra> que coisa esquisita
<novatterra> esse canal ´e do pessoal do Archlinux brasileiro
<novatterra> achei no site deles
<novatterra> tentei entrar e t´a trancado
<hggdh> novatterra: bem, o canal está lá (entrei nele)
<hggdh> novatterra: o mode do canal não proibe posts
<novatterra> entao por que sera que a cada post eu recebo essa message?
<novatterra> se eu postar 100 frases
<novatterra> vou receber essa nessagem 100 vezes tb
<hggdh> por que, provavelmente, não estás registrado no freenode; o canal tem um '+q $~a', que proibe nicks não registrados de postarem lá
<hggdh> quanto a receber 100 vezes esta mensagem... bem, a cada tentativa, a mensagem é enviada na esperança que alguém a leia, e pare de tentar ;-)
<novatterra> rsrsr
<novatterra> hggdh> velu pelas dicas amig~ao
<novatterra> mas ja me registrei sim
<falcon> Boa noite a todos
<hggdh> novatterra: viste o comentário do zero-cool no canal, não?
<novatterra> hggdh: sim eu acabei de ver
<marcos_Ba> Boa Noite a todos e todas!
<marcos_Ba> Pessoal sabem dizer desde quando o download do iso esta fora do site oficial, não consigo baixar nenhuma das opções.
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-14
<pirekis> oi
<marcello> boa noite
<astroo-> ola e ola
<marcello> alguem ai já testou a versão 14.04 beta do ubuntu ?
<Julinux> marcello, eu testei
<Julinux> E ainda falta melhorar muito
<marcello> hm
<Julinux> Tipo
<Julinux> Não sei o Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome
<marcello> uhum
<Julinux> Mas o Unity não recomendo usar
<marcello> tô entendendo
<Julinux> ;)
<marcello> Não curti muito esse lance de Unity não
<Julinux> Nem eu
<Julinux> Rsrs'
<marcello> Acho que muita gente não curtiu...
<Julinux> Eu uso o Mate que é similar ao Gnome 2.0
<marcello> Eu tô com a 13.10 aqui
<Julinux> Cara, não tenho um pingo de problemas com o Mate
<Julinux> Nunca deu problema
<marcello> Sério ?
<marcello> È em note ?
<Julinux> Sim
<marcello> Vou ver o que eu faço da minha vida aqui
<Julinux> rsrs'
<marcello> Configurar tudo para depois migrar para outro é dificil
<Julinux> Eu recomendo, é muito bacana
<Julinux> Realmente
<Julinux> Mas você pode somente instalar os pacotes do mate e na hora de escolher qual ambiente você quer subir você seleciona ele
<marcello> E eu não gosto de atualizar o sistema assim, sempre dá algum problema depois, conflito com programa instalado e talz...
<Julinux> Mas não tem a versão Mate oficial para o Ubuntu
<marcello> Aham, eu vi hoje mais cedo..
<Julinux> Portanto tens que instalar um Desktop alternativo pra poder instalar ele
<marcello> È nessa hora que complica um pouco né ?
<Julinux> Nada
<Julinux> É só adicionar os repositórios do mate e instalar ele
<marcello> Eu não parei para pesquisar a fundo, é muita coisa para ver ainda :P
<Julinux> Reinicia e sobe com ele
<Julinux> Tranquilo, mas você encontra muitos artigos no Oráculo
<marcello> Vou tirar um tempinho amanhã para fazer isso, daqui a pouco minha namorada tá aqui, vou sair já já...
<Julinux> Rsrs' Beleza!
<marcello> Enfim, boa noite ai, e obrigado pela dica ! Vou testar aqui e depois eu digo como foi a recepção...
<Julinux> As coisas mudaram né
<Julinux> Hoje em dia são as mulheres que vem em nossas casas. Rsrs' a minha também era assim!
<Julinux> Hehe'
<marcello> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<marcello> Tá certo, bendito é o fruto, fazer o quê...
<Julinux> beleza ;D
<marcello> fui !
<DiegoPassos> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.04 em um hd externo no ultrabook... Ele da erro no cd-rom na instalação e trava... reinicio a maquina e nao consigo boot no ubuntu
<pirekis> pau no seu cu
<astroo-> poe o teu hardware aqui
<astroo-> video nvidia?
<DiegoPassos> intel core i5 4gb ram hd externo 500gb interno 500gb 32gb ssd
<DiegoPassos> video intel graphic 4000
<Marijoana> boa noite...alguem poderia me dar um help? Eu atualizei meu Ubuntu para a versão 13.10, porém não estou conseguindo assistir videos no formatomp4 e flv. Instalei os  aplicativos x264 (que fez rodar o arquivo Webm). Porém o aplicativo Libmp4v2 não fez rodar o mp4...
<Marijoana> alguém pode me ajudar nessa? Amanhã tenho que dar aula cedo...e precis dos videos
<Daekdroom> Marijoana, quando você abre no Totem, ele não oferece para instalar o codec não?
<Marijoana> não
<Marijoana> ja até reinstalei o Totem...mas não aparece não
<Marijoana> ele só fala que eu preciso de um plug in para rodar o arquivo
<Daekdroom> Marijoana, você tem o pacote gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly instalado?
<Marijoana> nop
<Marijoana> não sei
<Marijoana> não faço ideia como mecher no Linux
<Daekdroom> Marijoana, você pode abrir um terminal e digitar "sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly" (sem aspas) e, após colocar a sua senha do sudo (por padrão igual à senha do usuário).
<Daekdroom> Se o pacote já estiver instalado, você receberá o aviso; se não estiver você pode confirmar a instalação (que envolverá vários pacotes extra)
<astroo-> Marijoana  ola
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<converge> buenas
<astroo-> ola
<converge> viram algo sobre o bug do openssl ?
<Ernandes> sim atualiza rapidamente, rss
<converge> será? o bug é mt critico
<converge> esse cara eh mt bom https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VINVpBScyg
<converge> conhecem ?
<Ernandes> é critico
<FredLima> converge, n conhecia
<astroo-> converge  ve o privado
<converge> astroo-: eu vi, bem legal
<FredLima> agora sobre o bug ele tb atinge o libre office 4.2.3 pois ele deve usar o openssl
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guimaraes> Ola, sou usuário fedora a alguns anos e por mais que e faça não consigo rodar dota 2 com a mesma qtd de fps que no windows(unico motivo que eu ainda tenho instalado), alguem pode me informar o performance do jogo no ubuntu?
<dk_millares> menos de dez minutos sem responder ja saem
<bakhtinjf> olá amiguinhos
<bakhtinjf> alguem ja instalou o League Of Legends no Linux e sabe me dizer qual foi o desempenho do game?
<Elaine> Boa tarde
<Guest75689> como entro no netflix no ubuntu
<Guest75689> ?
<moesio> olá bom dia
<moesio> meu ubuntu é uma versão passada e qquando pede pra atualizar sempre aparece uma mensagem
<moesio> Você não obterá mais nenhuma correção de segurança ou atualização crítica. Por favor atualize seu sistema para uma versão mais recente do Ubuntu Linux.
<moesio> alguem pode me ajudar
<moesio> ?
<spock> to com o mandriva da pra atualizar altomaticamente pro ubunto ou só formatando mesmo
<spock>  
<sky_fy> formatando
<sky_fy> sao distros diferentes
<spock> sakei vlw
<subzero> como coloco webcam em tela cheia
<subzero> no skype?
<subzero> do linux?
<Comediante> Galera, preciso de ajuda, tenho placa ATI radeon e não consigo aumentar o brilho da minha tela de jeito nenhum
<Comediante> (é notebook)
<Comediante> já tentei através do rc.local, pelas configurações graficas, nada adianta
<Comediante> alguém?
<subzero> fumando
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<codeman> boa tarde galera
<astroo-> ola
<codeman> alguem poderia me ajudar com uma duvida sobre o meu ubuntu
<codeman> astroo-, vc por aqui rssrrssr
<astroo-> tento dar 1 pouquinha ajuda sempre
<codeman> eu queria saber se o ~/.bash_profile mudou para .bashrc
<codeman> pois naum to conseguindo colocar o paths no lugar correto
<hggdh> codeman: .bash_profile é lida para um "login"; .bashrc é lida para todos os shells interactivos
<hggdh> codeman: normalmente coloco meu PATH em .bashrc
<codeman> ah sim
<codeman> hggdh,  eu to tentando instalar o android para usar junto a minha ide
<codeman> eu coloquei o seguinte comando
<codeman> export PATH=${PATH}:$HOME/android-sdk/sdk/platform-tools
<codeman> export PATH=${PATH}:$HOME/android-sdk/sdk/tool
<codeman> e usei o comando source .bashrc
<hggdh> codeman: tente "source ~/.bashrc"
<codeman> sem aspas corret
<codeman> hggdh,
<codeman> consegui
<codeman> deu certo
<codeman> uhuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
<codeman> hggdh, muito obrigado
<wquarti> Boa noite, como instalo no pen drive? Obrigado.
<astroo-> ola
<wquarti> olá.
<hggdh> codeman: o que ocorre é 'source' espera encontrar o arquivo dentro do $PATH -- a menos que forneçamos o FQFN
<wquarti> desculpe mas não entendi, não sei nada sobre linux.
<codeman> FQFN
<codeman> desculpa a minha falta de conhecimento mas oq seria ?
<wquarti> eu baixei o arquivo iso e não sei instalar para rodar no pen drive. como faço?
<codeman> vc ja tentou fazer usb bootavel wquarti
<hggdh> codeman: Fully Qualified File Name -- o nome, com o directorio
<wquarti> como assim? seria entrar na bios e mudar o first boot? mas no pen drive eu deixo o arquivo iso sem descompactar?
<codeman> hggdh, entendi :-P
<codeman> wquarti, vc tem que criar um pendrive bootavel
<codeman> tipo a imagem sera gravada no pendrive
<wquarti> desculpe a ignorancia, mas como faço isso?
<codeman> e assim q vc iniciar o sistema ele ira executar como fosse o cd de instalacao
<codeman> http://dicasdofabio.wordpress.com/2011/07/16/rodar-linux-a-partir-de-um-pendrive-e-bem-mais-facil-do-que-voce-pensa/
<codeman> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xinBxNZo1fM
<wquarti> obrigado, vou tentar assim.
<codeman> cara eh bem simples
<wquarti> beleza, espero que de certo.
<codeman> qler coisa me chame
<codeman> q te dou uma força
<wquarti> certo, só mais uma dúvida: ele já vem com navegador ou eu tenho que instalar?
<codeman> vem com navegador
<codeman> se naum me engano vem com firefox
<wquarti> ok. valeu de novo.
<wquarti> tenho que ir. fui.
<tamerpinheiro> alguem on ai pra me ajudar ? :s
<Arthur> olá boa noite
<Guest56294> oi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-15
<TazDingo_> Boa noite, pessoal!
<TazDingo_> Estou com um pequeno problema no meu Lubuntu
<TazDingo_> Toda vez que logo na minha sessão, ele indica que alguns aplicativos tiveram erro
<TazDingo_> Mas só tem aquelas opções de reportar ou de cancelar
<astroo-> ola
<TazDingo_> Como faço pra saber o que está causando o problema?
<TazDingo_> Não? haha
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel de alguem
<TazDingo_> Dou sim haha
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<guerreiro> alguem ai manja de ubuntu_
<guerreiro> _
<guerreiro> :;:_;:-çºlp+plºç.-,_:çºlº~p
<guerreiro> óps
<guerreiro> desculpa
<guerreiro> to tentando encontrar os caracteres especiais aqui.....
<guerreiro> pergunta.... o ubuntu e melhor que o windowns 7
<guerreiro> 0.o putz ninguem aqui conversa................
<natanael> bom dia galera
<Guest55527> Bom dia. Gostaria de ajuda para instalar o Ubunto em um notebook. Passei a madrugada tentando e não consegui.
<Guest55527> Ps: Estou tentando através de um pendrive
<Sorentto> bom dia povo
<Sorentto> algum dos amigos instalou o ubuntu com a partição boot separada e sabe como colocar ela como a partição partição bootloader ou se tem de fazer uma separada
<hggdh> Sorentto: a partição boot é onde o kernel fica; o instalador deveria marca-la, automaticamente, como boot partition
<Sorentto> mas na instalação ele comenta que como eu particionei e tals é necessario criar "a separate partition for boot loader code"
<hggdh> Sorentto: qual versão de Ubuntu?
<Sorentto> 13,04
<hggdh> e a partição boot foi criada via o particionador da instalação, e está montada sob /boot?
<Sorentto> a msg é " the partition table format in use on your disk normally requires you to create a separate partition for boot loader code. This partition should be marked for use as a Reserved BIOS boot area and should be at least 1 MB in size. Note that this is not the same as a partition mounted on /boot"
<Sorentto> ops
<Sorentto> a partição é via instalação
<Sorentto> coloquei uns 500 mega para ela
<Sorentto> será que ´pe isso
<Sorentto> ?
<hggdh> soa como uefi...
<Sorentto> sim
<Sorentto> mas eu mudei a bios
<Sorentto> tirei o secure e uefi
<Sorentto> senao o ubu nem instalava
<hggdh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sorentto> vish.. vou ler aqui
<Sorentto> vlw
<Sorentto> pelo que entendi o artigo ajuda muito a quem vai instalar com seu win8 em dual boot e talz e tem alguns procedimentos para fazer com o gparted
<Sorentto> esse nao é o meu caso.. quero separar a partição boot home e / cada qual com seu espaço e tals.. mas deu a msg acima
<hggdh> Sorentto: lametavelmente, não tenho uefi, e não sei os detalhes
<Sorentto> ok.. vou tentar instalar na mão essa partição.. vamos ver a zica que da
<Sorentto> kkkkkkkkkk
<Sorentto> como nao faço ideia do espaço joguei um valor alto aqui
<Sorentto> será que dá xabu hggdh ter feito ela depois? ou melhor desfazer todas as partições e refazer com ela em primeiro?
<hggdh> Sorentto: se já estás ao final da instalação, tente assim e veja o que ocorre
<Sorentto> bom.. foi.. kkkkkkk tomara que de certo... se eu tivesse escolhido istalar sem particionar usando todo o hd creio que nao tinha dado a zica mas tava querendo deixar uns espaços visto que to querendo arrancar o windows de vez agora
<Sorentto> uma coisa que nao entendi direito foi sobre lvm... se eu escolher lvm ele automaticamente faria as partições? ou eu teria de criar os VGs e LVs e tals
<hggdh> Sorentto: uma ou outra -- podes escolher LVM e particionar manualmente, ou deixar que o instalador escolha
<hggdh> (no meu caso, por exemplo, na última instalação eu deixei que o instalador separasse as partiçcões sob LVM)
<Sorentto> ai.. vc sabe me dizer como o ubuntu se comporta em relação a note com duas placa de video tipo uma intel graphics do processador e uma radeon "off"
<hggdh> não. Mas ouvi dizer que bumblebee ajuda
<Sorentto> ta de sacanagem que existe algo com esse nome
<Sorentto> hushausa
<Sorentto> putz... Bumblebee is officially supported by Ubuntu in 13.10 Saucy or newer.
<Sorentto> eu instalei a 04
<hggdh> Sorentto: na verdade, o 14.04 está para sair nesta quinta-feira
<Sorentto> ¬¬
<Sorentto> kkkkkkk
<slaxblack> oi
<marcos> tenho varias duvidas tenho uma maquina antiga rodando xp abaixei o ubutun 12,04 lts instalei mas nao inicializa de jeito nenhum o que pode ser
<marcos> fica no comando initramfs
<marcos> e qualquer comando que digito not found
<marcos> blz galera nao posso esperar muito trabalho a noiite e preciso dormir meu email   marcospassod44@gmail.com
<slaxblack> oi
<slaxblack> \join rio
<slaxblack> exit
<slaxblack> \exit
<Elfon> PEssoal, como faz pra acessar uma pasta compartilhada no samba por uma máquina virtual? No virtualbox
<Elfon> Pessoal, como faz pra acessar uma pasta compartilhada no samba por uma máquina virtual? No virtualbox
<Spantalho> olá pessoal
<Spantalho> alguem tem informação da data de lançamento da versão 14.04 do ubuntu?
<Spantalho> Hi everyone
<Spantalho> anybody here now?
<hggdh> Spantalho: nesta quinta-feira
<Spantalho> hggdh estava pesquisando
<Spantalho> e vi que pelo calendário liberá só no no dia 26
<hggdh> Spantalho: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Spantalho> agradeço hggdh
<Spantalho> por favor hggdh, tem algum tutorial para iniciante no IRC?
<Spantalho> preciso aprender alguns comandos como este de enviar a mensagem direto pra vc
<Spantalho> ainda não sei
<hggdh> Spantalho: para enviar mensagem directa, /msg <nick> blah -- /msg Spantalho e blah e blah.
<hggdh> Spantalho: mas, de forma geral, mensagens directas não são bem vistas
<hggdh> Spantalho: e não são respondidas :-)
<Spantalho> Whois hggdh
<hggdh> Spantalho: mas, que funcionam, funcionam
<hggdh> Spantalho: /whois
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FredLima> boa noite, eu me esqueci o nome daquele pacote que quando vc aperta o F12 aparece um shell no KDE. alguém lembra o nome?
<astroo-> ola
<FredLima> ola astroo-
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<FredLima> blz
<FredLima> eu lembro q eu pressionava o F12 e um shell descia do top da tela, e eu n tinha q ficar abrindo o Konsole
<FredLima> só q esqueci o nome do pacote, aff
<astroo-> ve o privado
<FredLima> consegui achar finalmente no google, o pacote se chama Yakuake
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-16
<natanael> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<natanael> alguem pode me dizer onde eu consigo um java 6para o ubunto 8.10..?
<natanael> é o unico ubunto que o meu notebook aceita
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<KurtKraut> natanael, Já testou o Ubuntu 13.10?
<natanael> ja sim, mas ele não da sinal de video sabe
<natanael> meu note é um sep toshiba, e parece que o dispositivo de video so aceita windows sabe
<KurtKraut> natanael, E você testou se a chave md5 da ISO que você baixou estava correta?
<KurtKraut> natanael, qual é a placa de vídeo?
<natanael> num testei isso nnão
<natanael> como faço esse teste nessa chave..?
<natanael> me fale mais sobre essa chave md5
<natanael> é via
<KurtKraut> natanael, Dá uma checada no Google. O que quero dizer é: acho mais possível que a ISO que você gravou esteja com defeito. É esquisito pensar que um hardware suportado numa versão de 2008 não seja suportado em 2013. Isso acontece em raríssimos casos, de hardware de mais de 10 anos de idade.
<natanael> mas eu baixei direto do site do ubunto a versão 13.10
<natanael> eu sei que quando foi instalar ai o linux checou o hardware , e a maiaria apareceu ok e só um deu um erro mas quando fui olhar ai ele continuou a instalação
<natanael> eu sei que o ubunto 13.10 ele instala todinho sabe
<natanael> mas quando ele termina e reinicia ele pede um card grafic
<natanael> aparece essa mensagem ai quando coloco continuar a tela fica toda cheia de rabiscos como se a placa de video nao suportace ou se como não estivesse la
<natanael> vou dar uma olhada nessa chave md5
<natanael> muito obrigado pela atenção
<natanael> ei como eu instalo um programa no ubunto direto de um pen drive...?
<natanael> pelo terminal
<Rudolf> natanael: dpkg -i arquivo.dev
<Rudolf> ops
<Rudolf> *.dev
<Rudolf> ooo
<Rudolf> .deb
<Rudolf> natanael: na verdade a origem não importa, e sim a extensão do arquivo
<Rudolf> natanael: não recomendo instalar assim alias, devido a quebra de dependências
<Rudolf> natanael: é facim para dar "merda" no sistemas de pacotes
<Rudolf> natanael: procure saber se não existe o programa na árvore do ubuntu
<natanael> qual programa .?
<Rudolf> 18:56 < natanael> ei como eu instalo um programa no ubunto direto de um pen drive...?
<natanael> isso!
<Rudolf> natanael: isso o que?
<natanael> vc recomenda que eu baixe novamente o ubunto 13.10 e tente instalar-lo..?
<Rudolf> natanael: nossa véio, que rolo
<Rudolf> natanael: eu não creio que o problema seja md5
<Rudolf> natanael: acho que sua placa é mal suportada mesmo
<Rudolf> natanael: via (unichrome) não é das melhores não
<Rudolf> natanael: minha sugestão é
<Rudolf> natanael: antes de baixar a versão 13.X, procure no google se a placa (a partir da saída lpsci) é suportada
<Rudolf> natanael: provavelmente algum ajuste "under the hood" é necessário
<natanael> ok , verei isso
<Rudolf> natanael: e não é lpsci (estou disléxico modo turbo hoje)
<Rudolf> natanael: é lspci
<natanael> kkk
<natanael> executei o comanda lspci e diz que minha placa vga é compativel
<Rudolf> natanael: dae a funcionar automagicamente são outros 500
<astroo-> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: the cloud platform of choice  http://insights.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-14-04-lts-the-cloud-platform-of-choice/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Tony35> bom dia
<Tony35> instalei o desktop do xubuntu no meu ubuntu 14.04 e voltei pro unity mais a tela de login (lightdm) esta desconfigurado
<Tony35> como faco pra recuperar o lightdm original do ubuntu
<Tony35> ?
<anonyfr33> bom dia
<anonyfr33> eu tenho um ubuntu 12.04,tem alguma ferramenta q eu possa fazer um pendriver bootavel cm o win7?
<drone__> Como faco pra pessoas de forem acessarem meu site dentro o meu pc  ( web server ), ja estou usando linux com apache instalado.
<drone__> tudo funcionando perfeitamente em localhost
<Int> boa tarde
<Int> alguem ai pode me ajudar na instalaçao do ubuntu  em um note com ssd
<Int> ??
<hggdh> Int: se ajuda algo, meu laptop só tem SSDs; a instalação foi a mesma
<Int> tipo,  eu tenho 24gigas de ssd e 500 de hd
<hggdh> e?
<hggdh> Int: no canal, por favor.
<Int> como faço pra instalar o ubuntu no ssd mas  os programas e o rsto fossem pro meu hd normal..
<Emilio_Eiji> Int: pq vc nao deixa só o home no hdd?
<Int> pode crer
<newmar> ...dae pessoal blz.... hj me tapei com esse SO da microsoft e instalei o ubuntu 8.04 LTS, foi o unico que consegui instalar no meu not, o problema agora é como saber se os drivers estão todos instalados.. alguem podeme ajudar por favor??
<KurtKraut> Int, Na instalação, diga que /home fica numa partição independente e selecione o SSD como o local físico dela.
<newmar> ou se alguem puder me indicar um tutorial tambem ta valendo
<KurtKraut> newmar, Para casos complicados como o seu aqui é o pior lugar para pedir ajuda.  No fórum você deve conseguir uma ajuda mais extensa. Não deixe de antemão passar todos os detalhes sobre seu hardware no post
<newmar> ok obrigado
<marcelomarinscm> alguém pode ma ajudar? baixei o ubunto pra instalar pelo usb mas mas não tem sistema operacional e sempre tá dando um problema
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FredLima> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola
<TuxTek> boa noite
<astroo-> TuxTek  ola
<FredLima> TuxTek, boa noite
<TuxTek> eu sou o nuno_nunes
<TuxTek> :D
<TuxTek> houve um porblema com  os logins
<astroo-> ok
<Lucas_> Olá, boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<Lucas_> Tenho um notebook com windows 7 que uso para trabalhar, geralmente com programas adobe Indesign, Photoshop, Illustrator, etc. Estou querendo migrar para o Ubuntu, porém gostaria de fazer isso de forma gradativa, uma vez que nunca usei o Ubuntu ou qualquer outra versão Linux.
<Lucas_> Queria saber se posso instalar o Ubunto em um HD externo e quando ligado no notebook iniciar o Ubuntu.
<Lucas_> E quando não ligado, iniciar o windows normalmente
<Lucas_> existe essa possibilidade?
<jefeson> Lucas_: virtualiza, utilizando VirtualBox
<jefeson> Lucas_: menos complexo...
<Lucas_> como assim?
<jefeson> baixa o VirtualBox: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<jefeson> lá vc poderá criar uma máquina virtual Ubuntu
<jefeson> instalando a partir de uma ISO baixada do site
<TuxTek> boa noite
<Lucas_> certo, dai tenho acesso aos programas instalados no note do mesmo jeito?
<jefeson> assim eu utilizo, porque tb trabalho numa empresa que não posso migrar totalmente
<TuxTek> jefeson: tens algum pc que não pertença a empresa que esteja arrumado
<TuxTek> para testes
<TuxTek> eu tenho dual boot
<TuxTek> :D
<jefeson> já utilizei em dual boot, mas pra mim não foi legal
<jefeson> perco muito tempo, porque windows demora um pouco pra iniciar
<jefeson> é melhor ficar com a VM sempre ligada em modo NAT
<jefeson> que dá pra brincar legal
<Lucas_> certo, vou tentar aqui jeferson, muito obrigado
<jefeson> Lucas_: olha esse link, acho que te ajudará, não assiti por completo...
<jefeson> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBvlEc2vyKk
<Lucas_> obrigado mesmo, vou tentar aqui para ver.
<jefeson> Lucas_: uma desvantagem de usar VM é que precisa de muito I/O e as vezes a VM fica uma pouco lenta
<jefeson> aqui tem alguém que saiba calcular no lápis, máscaras de rede IPV4 de forma rápida ?
<Lucas_> vou fazer um teste aqui jeferson, se não der certo tento dual boot
<jefeson> to estudando aqui, mas os cálculos que consegui aqui é um pouco demorado. Pra resolver questões em prova, perde-se muito tempo
<jefeson> Lucas_: blz Lucas!
<Junior> Olá gente, será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Junior> Blz... seguinte cara,
<Junior> estou tendo erro no gerenciador de pacotes do lubuntu na verdade, coloco como root: # apt-get update, e no final mostra o erro que coloquei aqui
<Junior> http://titanpad.com/m4Cohh2BBs
<Junior> com isso ele não me deixa instalar nenhum novo programa, update, nem upgrade funcionam
<Anpix> Boa noite, galera
<Junior> aparece um ícone no canto para poder atualizar, mas dá erro quando clico
<astroo-> ola
<Anpix> iniciante em linux na área
<Anpix> rsrsrs
<Anpix> acabei de dar o fim no windows
<Anpix> \o/
<Junior> srsrsr aeee
<Anpix> porém, tenho algumas dúvidas ao criar as partições pro Ubuntu
<Anpix> alguém ae pode me dar essa moral?
<Anpix> pesquisei em alguns fóruns, mas vi algumas controvérsias
<jefeson> Anpix: qual seria sua dúvida sobre particionamente?
<jefeson> Anpix: definir tamanhos das partições?
<anpix_> opa
<anpix_> deu desconect aki
<anpix_> *disconect
<anpix_> :S
<jefeson> ops
<astroo-> nao houve mais conversa na tua ausencia
<anpix_> show
<anpix_> seguinte...
<anpix_> tenho um HD de 1TB zerado (sem partições)
<anpix_> Me recomendaram criar as partições da seguinte forma:
<anpix_> Raiz: primária do formato ext4 com 15GB
<anpix_> Swap: lógica com 6GB (mesma quantidade de RAM)
<anpix_> Home: lógica do formato ext4 com 100GB
<anpix_> extra: lógica do formato ntfs com os 880GB restantes, para ser visível pelo windows.
<anpix_> a dúvida é...
<nuno_nunes> show o que :S
<anpix_> a home é pra salvar os dados de usuário, certo?
<anpix_> ela não poderia estar junto da raiz?
<jefeson> pode
<jefeson> sem problema
<anpix_> já que vou ter uma partição extra só pra salvar os arquivos?
<jefeson> é questão de refinamento do SO
<anpix_> sim
<anpix_> exato
<Leeroy> Erro ao iniciar o ubuntu ,aparece a tela do grub
<jefeson> então vc vai utilizar dual boot, correto?
<anpix_> não tenho intensão de instalar o windows novamente
<nuno_nunes> anpix_: 6 gb de swap para que
<anpix_> somente virtualizar
<anpix_> meu notebook tem 6GB de RAM
<jefeson> ah barão, realmente tem que criar o /boot
<Junior> Olá, gostaria de dizer que consegui resolver o problema ... obrigado
<nuno_nunes> eu acho 2 a 4 gb chegam e sobram
<jefeson> é verdade, muita coisa...
<Leeroy> o que eu faço quando aparece a tela do grub rescue?
<Leeroy> no inicio
<nuno_nunes> jefeson: eu no meu nunca crio a particao /boot
<anpix_> tipo... concordo com os 6GB. Vai que um dia esteja 5GB usando, e eu coloque pra hibernar?
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho 4 gb de ram
<anpix_> também fiquei na dúvida sobre criar partição pra boot
<nuno_nunes> e so utilizo 2 gb de swap
<nuno_nunes> a partição boot para o boot do sistema :)
<anpix_> tipo... os 15GB pra raiz tá ok
<jefeson> o /boot não é utilizado para o grub?
<anpix_> vcs acham melhor, eu fazer qual das duas opções:
<anpix_> 1) colocar a home ocupando todo espaço restante do HD, deixando apenas  a partição de SWAP e RAIZ
<nuno_nunes> uma partição /, /home e swap
<anpix_> 2) colocar a home com 100GB e uma EXTRA com o restante, além da SWAP e RAIZ
<nuno_nunes> a nao sei que o teu pc ja seja uefi
<anpix_> tem UEFI sim
<nuno_nunes> nesse caso tens que fazer /boot
<anpix_> mas roda sem tbm
<anpix_> então crio mais uma? só pra boot?
<nuno_nunes> tipo 200 mb ate 500 mb de /boot
<nuno_nunes> :)
<anpix_> hum
<anpix_> acho que entendi
<nuno_nunes> eu so tenho a particao / e swap
<anpix_> e com relação à partições primárias?
<nuno_nunes> no meu pc
<jefeson> nuno_nunes: esse tipo de refinamento não se aplicaria melhor em servidores? Desktops, o pessoal sempre faz?
<nuno_nunes> o disco GPT so da para criar particoes primarias
<anpix_> tipo... a / como primária
<nuno_nunes> sim a de raiz
<anpix_> home como lógica...
<anpix_> como devo fazer?
<nuno_nunes> se tiveres o disco criado em GPT nao tem particoes logicas
<anpix_> cara... agora tu me pegou. Não lembro como o disco tá. Pois já veio da Dell com o Ruindows instalado
<luciano_> eu atualizei o ubuntu de 13.04 para 13.10 e o meu audio não funciona mais o que faço?
<anpix_> tô na tela da instalação do windows, e a opção "lógico" está disponível
<nuno_nunes> jefeson: eu so utilizo linux desde 2003
<anpix_> ops
<nuno_nunes> anpix_: ve isto: http://ubuntued.info/como-particionar-o-disco-para-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-5-minutos
<nuno_nunes> espero que te ajude
<nuno_nunes> esse pc tem que windows 8 ou 7
<anpix_> veio com 7
<anpix_> atualizei pro 8
<anpix_> eu li esse artigo antes de vir pedir ajuda aqui
<nuno_nunes> tens o pc a quanto tempo
<nuno_nunes> windows 8 bah :S
<jefeson> nuno_nunes: eu não sou nenhum expert em Linux, eu estou te perguntando, somente isso... em nenhum momento questionei o seu conhecimento. Resolvi ajudar o amigo porque ninguém respondia eu tb tenho muitas dúvidas em particionamento!
<anpix_> tenho esse note desde outubro de 2012
<anpix_> Dell inspiron 15R
<nuno_nunes> eu deixei um site que e uma ajuda
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntued.info/como-particionar-o-disco-para-instalar-o-ubuntu-em-5-minutos
<anpix_> 6GB, i5, 1TB
<anpix_> sim sim
<nuno_nunes> http://ubuntued.info/como-criar-particoes-para-o-ubuntu-atraves-do-windows
<anpix_> já to com ele aberto
<anpix_> já tinha visto ele também
<anpix_> porém já zerei o HD
<anpix_> por isso que pensei que ele não se aplicava à minha situação
<anpix_> mas tá ok
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um asus x55u e tem uefi e eu mudei o esquema de partições para msdos no gparted
<nuno_nunes> anpix_: mas vais instalar o windows
<anpix_> não vou não
<anpix_> pelo menos não pretendo
<anpix_> aliás... vou ter um virtualizado
<anpix_> não instalado com dual boot
<anpix_> quero boot só no linux
<nuno_nunes> podes instalar o windows em dual boot com o linux
<anpix_> então... eu usava linux assim
<anpix_> só que é moh saco ficar reiniciando pra trocar de sistema
<anpix_> então decidi optar pelo linux
<anpix_> e.. quando necessário, acessar o windows pelo virtualbox ou vine... sei la
<nuno_nunes> pois
<nuno_nunes> windows pelo wine :S
<nuno_nunes> eu vou reiniciar o pc ja volto
<anpix_> sei que isso não deixa o windows com a mesma velocidade
<anpix_> mas não é o meu foco
<anpix_> meu objetivo é ter o linux rodando tranquilamente
<anpix_> user /help
<anpix> tem algum problema deixar a partição do /home como NTFS?
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> :)
<nuno_nunes> anpix, já conseguiste resolver :)
<anpix> opa
<anpix> tem algum problema definir a partição do /home como NTFS?
<nuno_nunes> acho que não é muito aconselhavel
<anpix> ok
<anpix> então... instalando!
<anpix> seja o que Deus quiser
<anpix> ashaushaus
<nuno_nunes> :)
<anpix> ta indo assim:
<anpix> raiz com 15GB ext4
<anpix> swap com 6GB
<anpix> home com o restante do HD
<anpix> em ext4
<nuno_nunes> ok
<anpix> todas como primária
<nuno_nunes> sim
<nuno_nunes> eu já não utilizo ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :)
<anpix> eita
<anpix> kkkkk
<anpix> bem que tu falou
<anpix> pediu pra configurar a partição do /boot
<anpix> kkkkkkkkk
<Junior> http://gildasio.net/blog/2014/04/resolvido-gerenciador-de-pacotes-do-lubuntu/
<anpix> opa, isso resolveu teu problema, Junior?
<anpix> do erro ao atualizar?
<Junior> sim sim meu caro
<Junior> resolveu, dai pensei e publiquei em meu blog ai
<anpix> show
<whaleff> boa noite
<anpix> Boa noite
<anpix> nuno_nunes quanto q tu acha legal pra deixar pra partiçaõ de /boot ?
<anpix> aqui disse no mínimo 32MB
<anpix> mas acho que tu falou algo próximo de 256
<whaleff> boa noite alguem tem o comundo pra instalar o java 8
<anpix> não lembro
<whaleff>  comando*
<anpix> eita...
<anpix> eu sou novo por aqui
<anpix> mas também tô interessado em saber essa
<Leigo-Usuario> alguém aí pode ajudar-me?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-17
<lopesandrew> opa
<dguimaraes> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping ae pq nao esta funcionado?
<dguimaraes> alguem pode me ajudar pq o comando sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping nao esta mais funcionando?
<lopesandrew> qual erro que dá?
<dguimaraes> calma ae
<dguimaraes> Note, a seleccionar 'unity-scope-home' em vez de 'unity-lens-shopping'
<dguimaraes> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<dguimaraes> da isso ae
<lopesandrew> tenta usar esse 'unity-scope-home'
<dguimaraes> ja tentei mesmo coisa nao acontece nada
<dguimaraes> ja desabilitei na dash plugin mais aquela maldita amazon fica la
<dguimaraes> e na central de programas nao localiza mais essa inity lens shopping
<dguimaraes> puts esse ubuntu ta zuado
<Luciano_> opa
<dguimaraes> nem minha steam ta atualizando
<Luciano_> e hj que sai o ubuntu 14.04
<dguimaraes> sei la veio vou voltar pro fedora
<dguimaraes> muito zuadao ubuntu
<Luciano_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Luciano_> tem um sistem chamado fenix linux
<Luciano_> ele e brasileiro
<dguimaraes> ta no google pesquisando la
<dguimaraes> ixi sei la mo zuado a pagina dos cara imagina o sisteam
<dguimaraes> sistema*
<Luciano_> nao
<Luciano_> e o timo
<Luciano_> tenho um amigo engenheiro da computação que usa ele
<Luciano_> :)
<Barbossaaaa> Opa, Boa noite :)
<Barbossaaaa> Estava querendo criar um boot do ubuntu 13.10 em um cartão SD, é possivel?
<subzer00> alguem acordado?
<jov_> Bom dia pessoal, já lançou o 14.04? Ainda não lieraram né?
<codeman> ola boa tarde
<codeman> alguem poderia me dizer pq qndo tempo executar o phpmyadmin  ele apenas exibe uma pagina com o codigo fonte
<codeman> e nao a pagina correta
<Guest16997> cara, é o seguinte, estou baixando o ubuntu e ta dando erro na iso
<Guest16997> sou o bill
<freitas> olá... alguem fala portugues aqui???
<freitas> alguem poderia dizer se já saiu a versão final para download do ubunty 14.04???
<CyL> freitas: Está marcada pra hoje, deve sair em breve
<freitas> Cyl... muito obrigado. é q andei vendo alguns links para download mas suspeitei q ainda nãonera a versão final. muito obrigado mesmo
<CyL> freitas: DIsponha
<Rodrigo__> Boa tarde! Pessoal, sou professor de informática em escola pública, os computadores aqui não são bons,  a maioria tem processador intel celeron 1.8 ghz, com 1 gb de ram, o qeu eu gostaria de saber é qual a versão do linux seria a mais recomendada?
<Rodrigo__> Eu tenho aqui o ubuntu 12.04 lts, com 2 gb de ram está rodando legal, talvez se pudesse deixar ele com menos efeitos eu até poderia usar em outros pc com 1 gb de ram, porém não achei como fazer.
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Está para sair uma nova versão do Ubuntu LTS hoje, as versões LTS são sempre mais preferíveis, sugiro tentar essa primeiro.
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Existe o Xubuntu também, que costuma ser mais leve
<Rodrigo__> Aqui no 12.04, tem como diminuir os efeitos gráficos?
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Vc pode tentar usar o Unity 2D, mas se for ter o trabalho de reinstalar na demais máquinas, sugiro tentar a 14.04 LTS, ou mesmo o Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Rodrigo__> Em configurações do sistema -> aparência -> não há nenhuma opção de efeitos, tal como havia no 10.04
<Rodrigo__> o 14.04 lts será a nova versão que será lançada hoje?
<CyL> Rodrigo__: o 14.04 vai ser suportado até uma data bem no futuro
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Exato!
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Faça da instalação dele um laboratório pros seu alunos: economiza tempo, esforços, e ainda ensina os alunos sobre como instalar o ubuntu!
<Rodrigo__> Ok, farei o teste com o 14.04 e esperar para ver se ele é mais leve para que eu posso instalar ele nas outas máquinas.
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Não se esqueça do Xubuntu!
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Se o Ubuntu 14.04 ficar pesado, use o Xubuntu 14.04
<Rodrigo__> Vou tentar! Caso o 14.04 seja pessado tentarei o xubuntu!
<Rodrigo__> ok
<Rodrigo__> Muito obrigado!
<CyL> Rodrigo__: Disponha
<jobarte> boa tarde a todos
<jobarte> alguem conhece algum programa para eu poder monitorar a largura de banda usada na eth? eu tentei o cacti mas ele é complexo para configurar
<ghs> Como atualizar o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS para Ubuntu 14.04  LTS?
<zaru> boa tarde
<zaru> como está o ubntu 14.04
<zaru> alguém pode me dizer dentro dos ubuntu qual seria o mais indicado, estou usando o lubuntu 13.10 em uma máquina core 2 duo 1.7 com 4gb de ram, uso também um i7 740qm com 6gb ram, e uma AMD 2.0 com 4gb de ram.
<DesTrOiEr> Boa Tarde
<zaru> das três máquinas a que me apresenta mais problemas é o i7, talves seja por causa do drive de video da nvidia gt335m, o note vive lento, agora ele está com o 12.04lts mas sinto que não está compensando deixa-lo com o ubuntu 12.04. gostaria de poder entender melhor a respeito das distros. e o que posso estar fazendo de errado para o desempenho do i7 estar abaixo dos outros notebooks que são de dois nucleos e possuem menos memÃ
<DesTrOiEr> Programadores PHP na sala
<DonColeone> Boa tarde Pessoal
<alvaro> O Ubuntu de 32bits, reconhece até quanto de memoria RAM?
<alvaro> fiz um upgrade na maquina de 2 para 4 gigas, porem reconhece só 3.1
<murilo> Arquivos feito no Office do Windows vao ser reconhecido no linux
<murilo> Eu tenho uma pequena lan com 6 pcs para atender uma comunidade carente de acesso digital o linux seria uma boa opção?
<FelipeCosse> murilo, sim os arquivos do Office são reconhecido nos linux
<FelipeCosse> murilo, é uma ótima opção sim, vc tem segurança, os computadores não vão encher de porcaria rapidamente igual Windows e em relação ao custo.
<murilo> estou baixando a imagem ubuntu-14.04-dvd-i386.iso para instalar em uma maquina para teste, seria esta imagem mesmo a recomendada?
<FelipeCosse> Esta imagem é 32bits, quanto de memoria RAM os computadores tem?
<murilo> 2 giga de memória ram
<KurtKraut> Estou dando sudo do-release-upgrade e ele não detecta que há nova versão. Troquei para uns 3 repositórios brasileiros e nada. Alguém com problema similar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<eduardojunio> preciso de ajuda! não consigo executar um arquivo via terminal! eu digito: ./Tibia mas ele retorna isso: bash: ./Tibia: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<eduardojunio> mas o arquivo existe!! olhem o retorno do ls -l: -rwxr-xr-x 1 eduardo eduardo  3436424 Mar 27 09:27 Tibia
<eduardojunio> alguém me ajuda?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel ajuda de alguem
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Coloque num mesmo pastebin você listando o arquivo e você tentando executar o arquivo, ou seja, permitindo que vejamos o mesmo que você vê no terminal
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, OK! vou fazer isso.
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, http://pastebin.com/tEeiSkZ8
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, estou utilizando o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, baixei agora a pouco! o 13.10 funcionava normal o Tibia aqui! :S
<eduardojunio> acho que é porque esse ubuntu é 64-Bit o 13.10 era 32-Bit
<murilo> aguardando resposta sobre ubuntu-14.04-dvd-i386.iso sendo que meu pc tem 2 g de ram
<Carregosa> estou precisando de ajuda
<Carregosa> tenho um ultrabook LG com HD 500GB e SSD 32GB
<Carregosa> ubuntu 14.04
<Carregosa> quero instalar o linux
<Carregosa> gostaria de ajuda na criação das partições
<Carregosa> instalarei apenas o ubuntu
<Carregosa> sem windows
<Carregosa> onde crio a partição SWAP, / e /home
<eduardojunio> Carregosa, na hora de instalar o Ubuntu seleciona Apagar disco e instalar o Ubuntu que ele particiona o HD automaticamente pra você!
<Carregosa> e o SSD
<alvaro> Carregosa geralmente ele reconhece tudo
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, digite na pasta que você está: sh StartTibia.sh
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, OK!
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, ele retorna isso: ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eduardojunio> na versão 32-Bit do Ubuntu funciona tudo normal já na 64-Bit é assim aff vo ter que baixar o Ubuntu de novo
<eduardojunio> pra que eu inventei de baixar a de 64-Bit em
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Calma, há um modo de resolver.
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Não existe o download do tíbia em 32 bits?
<eduardojunio> é uma versão pra 32 e 64 Bit
<eduardojunio> ela roda nos 2
<eduardojunio> não tem 1 versão pra cada, não é isso não
<eduardojunio> nem 1 executável funiona aqui
<eduardojunio> tipo nada que precise digitar ./nome no terminal funciona
<eduardojunio> é a bash do ubuntu bugada
<eduardojunio> não é só o Tibia
<eduardojunio> as versões 64-Bit do Ubuntu são assim aqui no meu PC nem sei o que é! a solução é baixar a de 32-Bit mesmo
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Não entre em parafuso e em desespero. Tem nada de bash bugado
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Na versão 13.10 a forma de rodar binários 32 bits no Ubuntu 64 bits mudou.
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Eu já passei por isso no passado e não lembro como resolvi.
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Mas garanto a você que é nada de errado, não é um bug, só eu e você que não estamos sabendo fazer certo
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, então porque nem um arquivo binário que precise usar o ./ não funciona?
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, será que precisa instalar aquele multiarch-support 32-Bit?
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Nenhum binário 32 bits. Se você fizer isso com um binário 64 bits roda.
<eduardojunio> hum
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, que 'aquele'?
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, lembro de algum lugar que precisa instalar a arquitetura 32-Bit no ubuntu pra rodar esses binário 32-Bit eu acho não tenho certeza
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Até a versão 13.04 era só instalar o pacote ia32-libs que resolvia. Agora é diferente, esse pacote não tem mais no repositório.
<eduardojunio> :(
<eduardojunio> achei no askubuntu.com mandando executar esse comando pra resolver: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Yeap, isso mudou. Temos que descobrir como se faz nas versões mais atuais isso.
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, aqui fala que pro Ubuntu 13.10 é esse comando mesmo que falei!
<alvaro> Onde voces baixaram o 14.04?
<eduardojunio> vo tentar
<eduardojunio> no site ubuntu.com
<eduardojunio> kkkkkkk
<alvaro> nesse aqui não tem nada http://ubuntu-br.org/
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Instala o pacote libgl1:i386 e depois chama o TIbia de novo
<eduardojunio> cara baixe no site OFICIAL: www.ubuntu.com
<eduardojunio> ok
<alvaro> talvez ainda não traduziram tudo
<alvaro> vou baixar daqui alguns meses, por enquanto fico na versão LTS anterior.
<alvaro> no inicio assim há muitos ajustes a serem feitos
<eduardojunio> alvaro, deixa de besteira falta traduzir pouca coisa aqui no meu a tradução tá bem completa!
<alvaro> então me responde como está tendo problemas na utilização dele?
<eduardojunio> alvaro, tá bem mais leve essa versão que o Ubuntu 13.10, a Unity tá consumindo bem menos RAM, o gerenciando de Arquivos (antigo Nautilus) antes eu nem usava ele, usava o PCManFM agora tá bem mais leve mesmo!
<alvaro> Me refiro não só ao idioma.
<eduardojunio> alvaro, estou tendo problemas porque a minha versão é 64-Bit e eu não consigo rodar programas 32-Bit
<eduardojunio> o Ubuntu 12.04 64-Bit é a mesma coisa aqui
<eduardojunio> também tenho problemas
<KurtKraut> A cada release o Unity melhora consideravelmente. Ele foi visivelmente lançado prematuramente. Então o progresso a cada 6 meses é grande.
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, sim!
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Você fez o que falei para fazer?
<alvaro> eu uso a 32bits, por isso vou esperar mais para pegar a de 64
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, acabei de instalar vo tentar agora!
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, executei: ./Tibia e ele retornou: ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, ao menos agora ele acha o arquivo Tibia
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Instala agora o pacote libglu1:i386 e tenta de novo
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, cara te amo! <3
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, funcionou! Evitei de baixar 1 Gb de novo
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Não falei que dava para resolver? É questão de ter paciência e pensar ;D
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Aceite uma coisa no seu coração: a última coisa que você pode suspeitar no Ubuntu é bug.
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, kkk é o pré-conceito sobre as versões 64-Bit que me deixa assim
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Não só no Ubuntu como qualquer uma das distribuições Linux populares. O erro quase sempre é de nós humanos que não estamos pedindo corretamente ao software o que queremos
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, última? Veremos, olha a situação do meu PC aqui com o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, o meu Ubuntu só funciona no login automático pois se ele for pra tela do lightDM pra eu fazer o login
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, quando eu logo o Ubuntu fica lento pra ca%#$ não dá nem pra mexer a seta
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, o que pode ser isso?
<KurtKraut> eduardojunio, Não sei. Poste isso no fórum
<Thales> Tente instalar a ia32-libs
<Thales> E veja se você consegue correr binários 32 bits
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, isso sim é um bug! Desde a versão 13.04 do Ubuntu fica assim! As versões 12.X funciona normal!
<KurtKraut> Thales, desde 13.10 esse pacote ia32-libs não existe.
<alvaro> vou aguardar mais um pouco para baixar
<Thales> KurtKraut, então, neste caso, ele não precisa instalar nada...
<KurtKraut> Thales, precisa. Tivemos que instalar os pacotes terminados :i386 manualmente
<Thales> KurtKraut, que pacotes?
<KurtKraut> Thales, "./Tibia e ele retornou: ./Tibia: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<KurtKraut> Thales, Pedi para ele instalar o libglu:i386 e funcionou
<Thales> KurtKraut, re-leia o que eu disse.
<eduardojunio> KurtKraut, primeiramente estava retornando que o arquivo Tibia não existia!
<Thales> KurtKraut, pra RODAR binários 32 bits, ele não precisa instalar nada. Nas versões antigas do Ubuntu, era preciso instalar o ia32-libs.
<KurtKraut> Thales, Acabei de te mostrar que sem instalar o pacote libglu:i386 o binário do Tíbia não rodava.
<Thales> KurtKraut, o libglu deve ser um pré-requisito para esse programa Tibia, mas não para rodar binários 32 bits.
<Thales> KurtKraut, há uma diferença sútil nisso :)
<KurtKraut> Thales, Para rodar binários 32 bits tem que instalar as dependências 32 bits que este binário demanda. Antes bastava instalar o pacote ia32-libs
<KurtKraut> Thales, agora tem que chamar o binário N vezes para conhecer todas as dependências e instalar uma a uma
<eduardojunio> Thales, nada a ver se fosse o Ubuntu 32-Bit aqui não precisaria instala o libglu!!! Só o 64-Bit precisa!
<Thales> eduardojunio, Talvez o libglu 32 bits já esteja instalado quando o Ubuntu é 32 bits :)
<Thales> Por isso, você não precisa instalar hehe
<eduardojunio> Thales, hum. O Ubuntu aqui no meu PC sempre dá problemas
<eduardojunio> Thales, desde audio à lightDM
<eduardojunio> Thales, sem falar que o Unity é pesado pro meu PC, eu uso o Crunchbang Linux 11 waldorf, é ótimo, debian 7.4 com Openbox com várias coisas instalados já por padrão bem completo
<Thales> eduardojunio, Seu PC é antigo?
<eduardojunio> Thales, tô no Ubuntu 14.04 pra ver se ficou mais leve, se não volto pro meu amado #!
<eduardojunio> Thales, sim.
<eduardojunio> Thales, equipado com um Intel Atom D425 1.8 GHz x2 + 4 GB de RAM
<Thales> eduardojunio, Conhece o Lubuntu?
<eduardojunio> Thales, nem me vem com Lubuntu, Xubuntu ou derivantes do ubuntu tudo ruim, testei todas, feias d+ e o Xubuntu é pesadinho também, quase mesma coisa que Unity
<Thales> eduardojunio, Eu gostei muito do Lubuntu. Dê uma olhada sem compromisso: http://lubuntu.net/
<eduardojunio> Thales, eu já testei o Lubuntu 13.10, e achei feio de mais, nem o OpenBox que é 100 vezes mais leve é feio assim! vê as screen shoots do #!: crunchbang.org
<natanael> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<natanael> alguem sabe me dizer se ainda existe suporte para o ubunto 7...?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel ajuda de alguem
<vanderson> Pessoal, acabei de atualizar para o Ubuntu 14.04, mas o ccedilha parou de funcionar, todos os acentos e teclas estão funcionando.
<vanderson> Aguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel ajuda de alguem
<astroo-> natanael  ve o privado
<astroo-> vanderson  ve o privado
<omelete> natanael,  7x nem vr lts
<natanael> valeu
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-18
<marcoxa> não consigo executar o flashplayer para ver vídeos e ouvir musicas, como faço isto?
<Ernandes> instala
<marcoxa> ele esta instalado na máquina, só não sei como executar ... sou bem ignorante em linux
<Ernandes> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<marcoxa> onde escrevo este comando?
<Ernandes> terminal
<marcoxa> Ok ... vou tentar
<Guest30662> Ola pessoal, comecei a instalacao do ubuntu 14.04 neste note com win 8 pre-instalado. tudo correu normalmente.  No entanto, o dualboot nao aconteceu. o Win 8 abre direto. Fui atras de varios tutoriais eles falavam para instalar o boot-repair. Nao consegui.
<Ernandes> nao gosto de dual boot rs
<Guest30662> tambem nao gosto, mas divido o note com a esposa, ai sabe como e
<Ernandes> eu uso KVM e virtualizo o windows
<Guest30662> esposa nao obedece  comandos sudo
<Guest30662> essa sera a minha ultima opcao
<Guest30662> digo "virtualizar o win"
<Ernandes> o 14 saiu hj
<Ernandes> acho q vai ter que esperar mais pra ter resultados sobre dual boot
<Guest30662> De qqr modo, o que se faz para o dualboot funcionar
<Guest30662> uma falha minha foi deixar o programa de instalacao criar as particoes. Sera que terei q comecar tudo de novo
<Ernandes> primeiro o windows instalado, depois instala linux
<Ernandes> devia dar certo
<Guest49248> como solicito meu cd de instalação do obunto
<Guest49248> ubunto*
<omelete> provavelmente uefi, security boo, pesquisa a respeito
<omelete> Guest30662,  ñ tem mais jeito de socilitar cd
<soneca> Olá
<soneca> Quando vão atualizar o sait  ubuntu-br
<soneca> E que já lançaram o Ubuntu thusty tahr
<astroo-> ola
<soneca> Ola astroo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<int> bom dia..
<int> alguem ai sabe me dizer como uso o spotfy no ubuntu ?
<suboff> alguem on?
<Ernandes> vix
<eduardojunio> Bom dia!
<alvaro> bom dia
<eduardojunio> Preciso de ajuda com o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS! Baixei e instalei a versão citada anteriormente ontem, tudo normal como o esperado, só que aí eu desabilitei o login automático do meu usuário, para quando ligar o computador ele ir para a tela do lightDM do Ubuntu, ele abre a tela de login lá e eu digito minha senha e entro no sistema, mas quando eu entro no sistema fica tudo em camera lenta, lento mesmo, quando eu deixo no login automático fica norm
<eduardojunio> al, alguém pode me ajudar com isso? Eu não posso deixar o computador aqui sem senha, alguém me ajuda!
<alvaro> Tem como fazer o Ubuntu de 32 bits, reconhecer 4 Gigas de RAM, já procurei na net, porem as soluções apresentadas foram inuteis o problema continua, reconhece só 3.1
<eduardojunio> alvaro, ele reconhece automáticamente!
<eduardojunio> alvaro, eu usava o Ubuntu 13.10 32-Bit no meu PC com 4 GB de RAM e ele reconhecia!
<alvaro> só tá reconhecendo 3.1
<alvaro> só que eu instalei as novas RAMs depois do sistema já instalado, instalei ontem
<alvaro> eduardojunio minha versão é a 12.04
<eduardojunio> alvaro, deve ser por isso :S
<alvaro> mas até a 10.04 em diante eu achei artigos que falam que ele reconhece 4 gigas, por isso a minha duvida
<alvaro> eduardojunio, quando voce instalou o ubuntu voce escolheu a opção login automatico?
<eduardojunio> alvaro, sim!
<eduardojunio> alvaro, mas eu já achei o problema!
<alvaro> que bom :D
<eduardojunio> alvaro, é que assim, quando o login aqui do Ubuntu tá automático ele não inicia o lightDM, já quando não tá automático ele inicia! Aí fica travando pois depois do login o lightDM permanece ativo pra fazer logoff mais rápido isso causa lentidão no meu PC, as versões 12.XX do Ubuntu não ficam assim aqui no meu PC.
<alvaro> me de detalhes do seu pc
<alvaro> processador, memoria etc
<eduardojunio> Placa mãe: PCWARE IPX425R3; Memória RAM: 4 GB; Processador: Item Atom D425 1.8 GHz x2;
<eduardojunio> Intel*
<alvaro> Atom é complicado
<eduardojunio> sim, ele é bem ruimzinho
<eduardojunio> mas o Windows 7 Ultimate roda perfeito aqui sem travar
<eduardojunio> kkkk
<alvaro> mas fica meio lentinho
<eduardojunio> não
<eduardojunio> eu desativo alguns efeitos do Aero do meu Windows e fica TOP!
<alvaro> mas perde a elegancia do sistema
<eduardojunio> sempre uso em dualboot com o Ubuntu
<eduardojunio> pois sempre o Ubuntu aparece problema aí eu volto pro Windows
<alvaro> se tiesse outro pc era testar nele
<eduardojunio> e tenho
<eduardojunio> o notebook do meu irmão
<alvaro> *tivesse
<alvaro> mas a configuração é diferente?
<eduardojunio> alvaro, não. :S mesmo intel atom maldito kkkkk
<alvaro> Atom é complicado, só perde para o Celeron D
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<alvaro> pode ser um monte de coisas
<eduardojunio> alvaro, olha a solução que eu pensei aqui! o lightDM não é um processo essencial, pois no login automático ele nem é inciado, será que tem como após o login no lightDM encerrar ele? aí acabaria com a lentidão
<MEIRANETO> Saudações Povo!
<eduardojunio> MEIRANETO, olá!
<Nolan__> olá pessoal, bom dia, estou com uma dificuldade em lançar o BD que criei no phpmyadmin se interagir com o netbeans, já criei mas não estou sabendo lançar em um site
<eduardojunio> Nolan__, eu acho que as dúvidas aqui são destinadas ao Ubuntu e não à programação de sites.
<Nolan__> ok
<Nolan__> como faço para instalar a versão do netbeans 8.0 que está na pasta de Downloads, lembrando que já tenho a versão antiga, quero apenas atualizar
<eduardojunio> Nolan__, você tem o .run do NetBeans na sua pasta de Downloads?
<Nolan__> Não entendi?
<eduardojunio> Nolan__, eu que não entendi sua pergunta. rsrs
<Nolan__> pela pasta sempre pede para execultar em terminal, quando começa a instalar diz está procurando por uma jvm no sistema e depois diz que não é possivel inicializar a UI e executando em modo comandos e ai aparece uma linha abaixo falando sobre Exception: java.awt ...
<Nolan__> estou em Salvador-Ba
<Nolan__> e a escrita sai sempre errado, kkkk
<eduardojunio> Nolan__, nem sei o que pode ser, não uso NetBeans e nem Java. :(
<Nolan__> vc tem e-mail ou face ou watshap, pois assim fica dificil, kkk
<Nolan__> rosto, kkkk
<eduardojunio> Nolan__, fb.com/eduardoTheNoob
<Nolan__> adicionei, veja ai
<meiranetto> Alguem aqui já trabalhou com Terminal burro ?
<Ernandes> tipo estagiario
<meiranetto> Já trabalhou Ernandes?
<leo_kubuntu> Olá! Bom feriado a todos!
<Ernandes> not
<leo_kubuntu> Estou com uma dificuldade para atualizar o meu Kubuntu. Aparece o seguinte aviso: "Um problema não solucionável ocorreu ao calcular a atualização.   As possíveis causas são:  * Uma atualização para uma versão de pré-lançamento do Ubuntu;  * Executar a partir de uma versão de pré-lançamento do Ubuntu;  * Uso de pacotes não-oficiais e não fornecidos pelo Ubuntu;"
<leo_kubuntu> E a atualização não prossegue...
<int> bom dia, alguem ai sabe me dizer se existe algum programa que substitua o spotflux ?
<int> alguem ai sabe me dizer se existe algum programa que substitua o spotflux ?
<int> alguem ai sabe me dizer se existe algum programa que substitua o spotflux ?
<subzer0> alguem
<subzer0> on?
<meiranetto> opa
<FredLima> opaaa
<subzer0> alguem
<subzer0> aqui usa virtua?
<meiranetto> Virtual ? Virtualização ?
<subzer0> nao
<subzer0> virtua banda larga
<meiranetto> Xi.... não tenho conhecimento nesse lado não
<subzer0> meiranetto queria comentar
<subzer0> sobre o TS
<subzer0> q a operadora ta fazendo
<subzer0> no brasil todo
<subzer0> tennho 10 mb de internet baixo a 1.2 mb / s em qualquer site
<subzer0> chega no youtube
<subzer0> parece internet diskada
<meiranetto> Cara já meu lado aqui sou de Mato Grosso, tenho 5 Mega tanto donwloads e videos no youtube tá normal sem lentidão
<subzer0> meiranetto qual sua operaodra?
<FredLima> subzer0, qual a sua cidade/estado?
<subzer0> FredLima rio rj
<subzer0> FredLima mais esse ts no youtube
<subzer0> parece q é no virtua toda
<FredLima> subzer0, minha Net é 10 megas e ta tudo normal, e tb to no Rio/RJ
<subzer0> ta descarado o negocio
<subzer0> FredLima aqui ta normal tb
<subzer0> baixo tudo
<subzer0> a 1.2 mb s
<subzer0> so youtube
<subzer0> q parece discada
<subzer0> as x nem carrega o video
<subzer0> nem a 140 p
<FredLima> meu youtube tb ta normal, rapidão
<subzer0> oO
<subzer0> aqui ta 1 merda
<subzer0> vi no forum topico do virtua
<subzer0> geral reclamando
<subzer0> falando q isso é TS da operadora
<hggdh> subzer0: (1) linguagem; (2) uma sentença por linha.
<FredLima> n reparei meu youtube lento
<FredLima> subzer0, o youtube hj n faz o download do vídeo completo mais
<FredLima> ele só puxa qdo oq vc ta vendo ta chegando próximo do fim do buffer
<FredLima> sera q n é isso q vc ta achando q ta lento?
<FredLima> aqui o meu youtube ta de boa
<subzer0> FredLima aki ta horrivel
<subzer0> FredLima de q bairro do rio vc é?
<lucasvini> blz pessoal
<lucasvini> alguém na ativa ?
<meiranetto> Aqui Download to fazendo a 300 a 460 kpps
<lucasvini> blz meiranetto
<subzer0> meiranetto qualquer hora vo chutar o balde
<subzer0> e vo assinar gvt
<subzer0> ta osso esse lance no youtube
<lucasvini> acabei de atualizar meu Ubuntu 13.10 para 14.04 LTS
<meiranetto> Cara, to assistindo video sem travar e to fazendo download de filmes será que não é alguma coisa no seu navegador !
<meiranetto> Já tentou dar ping no site do youtube pra ver se ta deboa ou ta lento !? mudar DNS ; reinicar configurar novamente o modem ?
<subzer0> meiranetto o modem nao da pra mexer, é cable modem, ja troquei ip, uso dns do google, ja mudei navegador, s.o e ta o mesmo problema
<subzer0> so ta com lentidao no youtube, o resto baixo na velocidade contratada navego, mais no youtube parece que to usando 56 k
<meiranetto> subzer0, faz um teste ai ping no youtube. ve se apresenta lentidão ! aqui eu fiz o teste deu 62ms por ai ,
<FredLima> subzer0, zona sul
<meiranetto> E vejo filme; videos até com resoluççao em HD, tudo com pacote de 5 mega apenas
<subzer0> Disparando youtube.com [173.194.119.4] com 32 bytes de dados:
<subzer0> Resposta de 173.194.119.4: bytes=32 tempo=9ms TTL=54
<subzer0> Resposta de 173.194.119.4: bytes=32 tempo=11ms TTL=54
<subzer0> Resposta de 173.194.119.4: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=54
<subzer0> Resposta de 173.194.119.4: bytes=32 tempo=8ms TTL=54
<meiranetto> Rapaz é de estranhar isso o ping seu deu a menos que o meu aqi em MATO GROSSO e o site youtube fica lento ai !
<subzer0> meiranetto por isso to falando
<subzer0> que é TS
<meiranetto> TS Terminal Server?
<subzer0> nao
<subzer0> ts = traffic sharing
<FredLima> traffic shapping
<subzer0> a net sempre fez isso
<FredLima> shaping
<subzer0> e nao duvido q ela sorteia algumas conexões pra fazer isso
<subzer0> visto que o youtube eo grande terror das operadoras
<subzer0> FredLima valeu eu sempre confundo
<subzer0> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/conexao/3078-o-que-e-traffic-shaping-.htm
<FredLima> normal
<subzer0> FredLima po mais a net da nojo, a 2 anos atrás tavam fazendo isso direto, deram uma parada e agora voltaram
<FredLima> seu ping ta melhor q o meu, mas o ip é diferente
<subzer0> FredLima será q é na faixa de ip
<subzer0> q eles metem TS?
<subzer0> o seu é 179 o meu é 186
<subzer0> tem um amigo q mora em 1 bairro vizinho tb ta com 186 e ta reclamando do youtube
<FredLima> 64 bytes from c9111e35.virtua.com.br (201.17.30.53): icmp_seq=21 ttl=60 time=13.9 ms
<FredLima> 64 bytes from c9111e35.virtua.com.br (201.17.30.53): icmp_seq=22 ttl=60 time=12.2 ms
<FredLima> 64 bytes from c9111e35.virtua.com.br (201.17.30.53): icmp_seq=23 ttl=60 time=10.5 ms
<FredLima> o meu ta rapidão, e o ping ta mais lento q o seu
<subzer0> oO
<subzer0> FredLima aqui nao carrega nem a 140 p
<subzer0> pra tu ter ideia
<FredLima> deve ter ts no seu gueto então
<subzer0> e quando consigo carregar, fica travando de 5 em 5 seg
<subzer0> vo rodar
<subzer0> é 1 vpn, em uma vps q tenho
<subzer0> dizem q vpn da pra burlar isso
<subzer0> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/openvpn.html
<subzer0> hggdh , FredLima
<subzer0> vocês ja configuraram openvpn?
<FredLima> eu n
<subzer0> https://wiki.debian.org/openvpn%20for%20server%20and%20client
<meiranetto> Mais ou menos, apenas para teste de laboratorio !
<meiranetto> Porque tá com problema ai
<rander> alguem sabe como instalar o wireless no ubuntu 10.4
<subzer0> meiranetto tem algum tutorial
<subzer0> simples de rodar 1 openvpn server no ubuntu?
<FredLima> oq q no ubuntu n é fácil?
<FredLima> rsrs
<ewerton> Instalei Ubuntu 14.04, o openssh-client é diferente do qual eu usava no 12.04, alguém pode me ajudar a usar? Não estou sabendo me conectar ao notebook que também está com 14.04.
<al4nc4ds> foi lancado o 14.04 e ninguem ate agora mudou o topico, so em chan br mesmo
<ewerton> <al4nc4ds> pode me ajudar?
<licensed> al4nc4ds, hehehehehhehehehe
<licensed> al4nc4ds, br br huehuehue
<al4nc4ds> licensed: trash
<al4nc4ds> ewerton: ql a sua duvida?
<ewerton> al4nc4ds: não consigo conectar no meu notebook via openssh-client.
<FredLima> pra q open-ssh?
<FredLima> o ssh nativo já n basta?
<FredLima> ewerton, ?
<ewerton> FredLima: é nativo sim, mas como faço a conexão?
<FredLima> alias o nativo já é o open ssh
<FredLima> ssh e o ip do note
<FredLima> ssh usuario@ip
<ewerton> vou tentar
<ewerton> nao deu certo
<Ernandes> vc instalou o ssh server?
<ewerton> não, não instalei porque nunca instalei manualmente no ubuntu 12.04
<Ernandes> por isso
<Ernandes> sudo aptitu install openssh-server
<Ernandes> apt-get* rs
<ewerton> nas duas maquinas?
<Ernandes> nao, so na maquina de destino
<ewerton> as duas maquinas estão recebendo e enviando, aí tem que instalar nas duas?
<Ernandes> instala na máquina de destino
<melo> oi
<meiranetto> Aff instala nas duas não tem problema !
<melo> como faço para instalar programas toda vez que tento pede autentificação
<melo> alguem sabe
<FredLima> da um ps aux | grep ssh
<ewerton> digita a senha do seu usuario...
<FredLima> se tiver o sshd roando vc ja tem o ssh server
<Ernandes> usa o comando sudo apt-get install programa*
<melo> como descubro
<FredLima> toda distro ja tem o ssh rodando
<Ernandes> tem nao
<ewerton> FredLima: segundo synaptic, não estava instalado o openssh-server
<FredLima> ewerton, ps aux | grep sshd
<meiranetto> Nem a Ubuntu-Server não tem; tem que instalar o SSH
<Ernandes> exato
<Ernandes> ssh-server nao é instalado por padrao em varias distros
<melo> como descubro chave para autentificar programa
<al4nc4ds> security policies
<al4nc4ds> ("
<ewerton> to ficando louco... eu instalei o blabla-server na maquina destino, mas tento me conectar ao destino e não vai
<ewerton> o botao conectar fica desabilitado, ele não habilita pra mim clicar
<al4nc4ds> blabla-server hehehehehhehehehe
<ewerton> to ficando louco pq estou desde as 9 da manha tentando...
<Ernandes> rs
<meiranetto> Novo programa ? blabla-server ? faz o que
<al4nc4ds> licensed: br br huehuehue
<melo> oi alguem pode me ajudar?
<ewerton> melo: quem instalou o sistema para voce?
<melo> comprei ha pouco e ja veio instalado
<ewerton> que linux é este? sabe o nome da distribuição?
<melo> cad  vez que tento abrir ele pede senha
<al4nc4ds> gnu (;
<meiranetto> melo cria um usuario com permissoes de Administrativo !
<ewerton> suponhamos que meu ip seja 192.168.100, como eu digito no openssh-client?
<melo> como faço isso.
<meiranetto> O seu USER dever ser limitado então tudo que você vai fazer dentro do sistema operacional ele pede autorização maior
<meiranetto> Qual seu linux filho?
<meiranetto> melo, qual seu linux
<Ernandes> hehe
<FredLima> ewerton, ssh e o ip
<melo> ubuntu
<FredLima> usa o man tb
<Ernandes> ssh usuario@ip
<al4nc4ds> omg
<FredLima> [14:46] <FredLima> ssh usuario@ip
<ewerton> Opa! Alguma coisa de errado. Mensagem de erro sem tratamento: Nenhum nome de máquina especificado
<al4nc4ds> 0.o
<al4nc4ds> deve ser o blabla-server
<Ernandes> como nome?
<ewerton> estou abrindo o arquivos > conectar ao servidor > ssh ewerton@192.168.0.110 > mensagem de erro
<Ricardo__> e ae como q ta o ubuntu novo?
<Ernandes> entao va no computador 192.168.0.110 e olha se o ssh-server está rodando la
<Ernandes> px aux | grep sshd
<ewerton> está perfeito diante de meus olhos, menos esse openssh-client que não conecta nem se o seiya encarar
<ewerton> Ernandes: tem um como root e outro como ewerton
<meiranetto> Voltei ! caiu tudo aqui !
<Ernandes> deve estar rodando entao
<al4nc4ds> maldito seya
<Ernandes> o ip esta correto?
<ewerton> Opa! deu certo :x
<ewerton> era erro meu :x
<Ernandes> aff
<al4nc4ds> seya danado
<ewerton> eu deveria ter digitado ssh://ip
<Ernandes> pelo terminal: ssh usuario@ip
<al4nc4ds> seiya*
<Ernandes> vao trabalhar agora k
<meiranetto> Voltei ! o carinha do SSH resolveu ? e o outro lá com usuario que sempre pedia autenticação ao abrir alguma coisa no sistema ? resolveu ?
<Ernandes> td na luta, next.. kk
<guest6123432> "como fazer ssh?"
<guest6123432> em muitos lugares isso seria considerado trollagem e seria banido
<guest6123432> hehe
<ewerton> estava pensando em desinstalar o openssh-server, mas tentei acessar no notebook que não instalei e não acessou, ou seja, parece que precisa mesmo desse breganight.
<ewerton> feriado... expectativas diferentes ontem... hehe
<meiranetto> Feriado né mais eu trabalhando ! \o/
<Ernandes> lamento..
<ewerton> melo: conseguiu?
<subzer0> poxa
<subzer0> me matei
<subzer0> e nao consegui configurar o openvpn server
<al4nc4ds> breganight
<al4nc4ds> k
<subzer0> al4nc4ds
<subzer0> sabe configurar openvpn?
<hggdh> al4nc4ds: por favor pare.
<al4nc4ds> subzer0: http://br-linux.org/2014/01/heartbleed-openvpn-tambem-estapode-ser-comprometido-pela-falha.html
<ewerton> o ubuntu 14.04 está ótimo em relação ao 12.04, unity preview, nem preciso mais ficar add repositorio para instalar gimp 2.8...
<meiranetto> subzer0; o que tá pegando ai com seu openvpn?
<subzer0> [meiranetto]: to querendo criar um server
<subzer0> em 1 vps
<subzer0> pra burlar o ts que a virtua ta fazendo e conseguir ver youtube de boa
<Ernandes> eu uso ssh em vez do openvpn
<meiranetto> subzer0 tá usando Debian?
<subzer0> [(meiranetto)]: sim
<subzer0> debian 6 amd 64
<guest6123432> subzer0: VPN para conseguir assistir o youtube??
<ewerton> também não entendi isso...
<guest6123432> subzer0: poderia explicar melhor?
<subzer0> Hey, guest6123432: a minha operadora
<al4nc4ds> ts-traffic shaping
<subzer0> ta fazendo trafic shaping
<subzer0> no youtube
<subzer0> nem 140 p carrega
<subzer0> e quando carrega trava
<subzer0> isso que tenho 10 / 1
<guest6123432> qual a sua operadora?
<subzer0> o resto navego normal e baixo correto
<subzer0> guest6123432 net virtua
<subzer0> kk
<subzer0> ela faz isso direto a 2 anos tavam fazendo descarado tb, ai o povo reclamou e pararam, voltaram agora.
<ewerton> Quem está usando 14.04?
<subzer0> nao sei oq é youtube tem 2 semanas
<subzer0> al4nc4ds
<subzer0> vpn burla de boa ts?
<al4nc4ds> cara tem um tuto bom
<guest6123432> sim, mas eles podem fazer ts da VPN tambem
<al4nc4ds> http://www.devmedia.com.br/montando-uma-vpn-com-o-openvpn/26670
<meiranetto> Isso que queria entender sobre uma REDE PRIVADA burnar o trafico
<subzer0> guest6123432 mais acho meio dificil
<guest6123432> merlhor usar portas altas
<subzer0> eles so metem Ts no youtube
<subzer0> youtube aki parece discada
<subzer0> al4nc4ds vo tentar fazendo, usando esse tutorial seu.
<kernel> al4nc4ds, iai hacki
<al4nc4ds> subzer0: meu nao, e dessa gatinha aqui http://www.devmedia.com.br/autor/lanay-marques/321326
<al4nc4ds> kernel: my dream!
<guest6123432> subzer0: btw qual vps usa?
<subzer0> cp -a /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa/keys/chave.key dh1024.pem ca.crt servervpn.crt server.key /etc/openvpn/Keys/
<subzer0> Leia mais em: Montando uma VPN com o OpenVPN http://www.devmedia.com.br/montando-uma-vpn-com-o-openvpn/26670#ixzz2zGRfY0nA
<subzer0> cp: cannot stat `servervpn.crt': No such file or directory
<subzer0> cp: cannot stat `server.key': No such file or directory
<subzer0> aff
<subzer0> a
<EmanueLopes> ola galera...boa tarde
<EmanueLopes> tem aguem aew?
<meiranetto> NÃO TODO MUNDO SAIU;
<meiranetto> ["|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 13.10 liberado, Ubuntu 12.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu-br.org || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"]
<EmanueLopes> ok....
<Ernandes> rss
<EmanueLopes> galera eu gostaria de saber se ubuntu preciza fika baixando e estalando driver q nem o windows?
<guest6123432> EmanueLopes: depende do seu hardware
<guest6123432> mas o linux é o SO que suporta o maior numero de dispositivos que existe, e provavelmente ninguem vai bater
<EmanueLopes> hummm....
<guest6123432> então é bem provavel que você nao precise instalar o driver
<guest6123432> ( ou drivers )
<EmanueLopes> o meu e um not da positivo sim+1455m
<guest6123432> mas respondendo a sua pergunta: não, definitivamente não é como o windows
<EmanueLopes> entao eu posso instalar sem preculpacao com driver?
<EmanueLopes> driver de placa,audio e etc...?
<guest6123432> lembre-se, o Linux tem suporte para a maioria dos hardwares por ai, mas não todos.
<guest6123432> por experiencia propria, faz muito tempo desde que precisei  instalar drivers manualmente.
<guest6123432> enao e bem provavel que voce simplesmente instale e tudo esteja funcionando
<EmanueLopes> mais acha facil esse driver ou nao?casso presize?
<guest6123432> mas se não estiver... bem, se você usa windows... sabe como procurar um driver na internet
<Ernandes> faz um teste com o live cd antes de instalar algo.
<guest6123432> uma boa opção é bootar com um livecd e ver se está tudo funcionando...
<EmanueLopes> o q e isso?desculpe a pergunta
<subzer0> nao
<subzer0> sei oq eu faço
<subzer0> nao consigo rodar o openvpn
<subzer0> vo trocar de operadora, mais pratico.
<guest6123432> EmanueLopes: http://bit.ly/RvxHdi
<guest6123432> subzer0: mas montar uma vpn é bem mais divertido
<subzer0> http://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn
<subzer0> axei 1 serviço free
<subzer0> guest6123432 nao quando se passa o dia todo mexendo e dando erros
<guest6123432> subzer0: você passou o dia todo descobrindo como não instalar uma VPN! :)
<EmanueLopes> vlw pela ajuda quest...vou testa ele aqui....quero ver meu noto veloz
<EmanueLopes> ^^
<suboff> guest6123432
<suboff> vpn lentona
<suboff> e ta rodando youtube liso
<suboff> ts tava forte
<EmanueLopes> e skype roda blz ou no?
<suboff> EmanueLopes a operaodra
<suboff> so ta fazendo ts no youtube
<suboff> o resto ta normal
<suboff> takei a vps free
<suboff> youtube rodando liso
<suboff> mais ela e frakinha
<suboff> vo fazer uma em 1 vps
<guest6123432> sacanagem o que a net faz
<EmanueLopes> assim to querendo ussa ubunto pq quero ver se ele se adequa as minas nesecidade..e se eu me adecuo a ele
<EmanueLopes> pq quero um pc veloz
<suboff> guest6123432 achei outro
<suboff> pptp server
<suboff> cria vpn igual o open
<suboff> https://vpnreviewer.com/how-to-install-vpn-server-pptp-debian-ubuntu-linux-vps
<EmanueLopes> oq e vpn?
<suboff> ja venho
<suboff> desligar a vpn
<suboff> toda travada essa free
<guest6123432> EmanueLopes: http://bit.ly/RvA1Rj
<subzer0> EmanueLopes
<subzer0> vpn
<subzer0> é tipo um proxy
<subzer0> so q encripita
<subzer0> todo trafego
<EmanueLopes> como assim
<EmanueLopes> desculpa minha burrice
<EmanueLopes> so nono no ubuntu
<EmanueLopes> novo*
<EmanueLopes> kkkk
<FredLima> Galera, alguém já usou o office WPS?
<EmanueLopes> galera a versao 14.04 e a mais recente?
<al4nc4ds> EmanueLopes: yes http://www.ubuntu.com/
<al4nc4ds> FredLima: ja ouvi falar sobre o WPS
<al4nc4ds> por ser mais clone ao office, diz ser mais amigavel ao user que esta transitando no opensource
<subzer0> al4nc4ds
<subzer0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PPTPServer
<hggdh> subzer0: segundo aviso *hoje*: uma sentença por linha
<subzer0> fiz a merda igualzinha
<subzer0> e nao vai
<hggdh> subzer0: cansei. A próxima vai ser um kick
<silverf0x> alguém ai já atualizou o desktop do 12.04 para o 14.04? aqui não está indo
<silverf0x> só mostra para instalar o 13
<hggdh> silverf0x: upgrades ainda estão desativados. Tente com 'do-release-upgrade -d', e verifique que o upgrade proposto é, realmente, para a 14.04 (em alguns dias será para a 14.10)
<silverf0x> sim, com esse comando ele propoe para o quantal (13)
<silverf0x> eu tenho outro versão servidor rodando, esse ele deixa atualizar para o 14.04
<hggdh> silverf0x: qual a versão do ubuntu neste servidor?
<silverf0x> 12.04.4
<silverf0x> eu quero atualizar a versão desktop que uso
<silverf0x> o servidor proavalmente farei uma instalação nova
<hggdh> silverf0x: a 12.04.4 só terá upgrade para a 14.04 quando a 14.04.1 for liberada
<silverf0x> eu consegui resolver
<silverf0x> editei o arquivo /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<silverf0x> e coloquei para LTS
<silverf0x> ai aceitou
<hggdh> este é o default
<silverf0x> algum dia eu havia mudando hehe
<subzer0> hggdh me ajuda com pptp
<subzer0> ?
<hggdh> subzer0: fazem muitos anos que não mais uso pptp, não me lembro mais disto...
<subzer0> [hggdh]: to tentando configurar e da falha na autenticação
<edu> que isso jovem?
<platao> oi
<edu> onde fica o bot no canal: !paste
<FredLima> edu, olha ai http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<hggdh> !pastebin | edu
<ubotu-br> edu: para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<edu> obrigado jovem, vou  ler as regras primeiro, espero não ter duvidas com as regras
<platao_> edu vc tbm pode usar o Nautilus Pastebin
<platao_> instalado pela central de programas, ele manda o arquivo e coloca o link na sua area de transferencia.
<FredLima> alguém joga aqui? to procurando algum legal pro linux
<platao_> Ai vc pode pegar o link e colar aqui se desejar
<platao_> fred o que vc gosta de jogar?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<platao_> FredLima o que vc gosta de jogar?
<platao_> ola!
<astroo-> ola
<FredLima> platao_, tava pensando em algum fps e também em algum mmorpg
<platao_> vc tem steam?
<platao_> se tiver tem varias opçoes la.
<platao_> tem cliente nativo steam para linux
<platao_> se vc tiver uma placa boa pode tirar proveito
<platao_> eu gosto bastante de um game antigao que e o americas army
<platao_> nativo para linux
<platao_> emuladores se vc gosta tem bastante tbm
<FredLima> americas army? é oq?
<FredLima> platao_, uso meu note, e ele tem intel hd 3000
<platao_> e um game antigo desenvolvido pelo exercito dos estados unidos
<FredLima> tenho steam. vou ver se acho um client pra Slackware
<platao_> fred   http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,67926.msg378828.html#msg378828
<platao_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDJ-qAQ4t1o&feature=related
<platao_> emuladores para o 12.04
<platao_> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,18.0.html
<FredLima> eu uso slackware
<FredLima> platao_, estou visitando os links q vc postou, valeu
<platao_> ok
<platao_> acho que funciona no slack
<platao_> tem um instalador que se chama AAssist acho que funciona independente do sistema
<platao_> eu tenho alguns emuladores no meu dropbox, mas sao especificos para o ubuntu 12.04 - https://www.dropbox.com/sh/73a1xaizlr65ju4/e4P8ZrSZN6
<subzer0> FredLima
<subzer0> me ajuda?
<subzer0> KurtKraut
<platao_> subzer0 o que ta pegando ai ehehehe
<platao_> é treta?
<subzer0> platao_
<subzer0> tentando configurar pptp server
<platao_> subzer0 se vc nao conseguir ajuda aqui no chat posta a sua duvida no forum aqui - http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,16.0.html
<platao_> tem uma galera boa la de rede
<subzer0> kk
<subzer0> to desistindo
<subzer0> de rodar isso
<FredLima> platao_, vlw platao, conhece algum de mmorpg? lembro q tinha um 3d opensource, só n sei se o note com intel hd graphics ia rodar blz
<platao_> roda sim, se fora 3000 roda, so nao espere grande coisa
<platao_> e boa placa
<platao_> tem varios bons, lembra do trine??
<platao_> tem para linux tbm
<platao_> dota (eu gosto) ; )
<platao_> tem o painkiller que eu agoro
<platao_> *adoro
<platao_> tem o doo3 nativo para linux
<platao_> *doom3
<hggdh> autorejoin não serve
<platao_> e o que eu mais curto que e o aminesia e o postal e o serious sam 3
<FredLima> platao_, doom3 eu duvido q roda nessa hd 3000
<platao_> aahahah tenta ué se colocar tudo no low pode ate rodar bem
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>  s!~john@201-0-89-159.dsl.telesp.net.br PRIVMSG ##sexo :speaki oi gente
<hggdh> ...
<platao_> eu rodava com a minha radeon 9600 pro a 2000 anos atras
<hggdh> Yuri_Bokaleffy15: já queres sair do canal?
<platao_> FredLima  ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux/
<platao_> olha o instalador aqui
<platao_> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/ tem mais aqui tem quake tbm
<platao_> olha.......
<platao_> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/
<platao_> olha como instala o doom3  tem que ter o cd http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,50155.0.html
<platao_> gameplay no linux do doom3
<platao_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOS5BHqmBnU
<ewerton> Eu já joguei sem precisar de CD, tem os macetes...
<platao_> sim
<platao_> esta tudo explicado no topico
<platao_> : )
<FredLima> tem doom3 pra ps3?
<FredLima> deve ser ps3 né?
<platao_> o doom3 ja e antigo ja e para pc e tem para linux, na osei se tem pra ps3
<FredLima> platao_, eu cheguei a jogar, acho q até zerei, o quake3 tb
<platao_> sim e antigao mas e muito bom, e tem os Indies tbm ne!!! joguinos muito bons quem nao se lembra dos packs da rumble bundle???
<FredLima> platao_, não lembro
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   eita
<astroo-> ola
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   ja volto
<FredLima> e eu q perdi a senha do steam e o acesso ao email antigo, afffffff. e o email antigo por enviar por SMS um código pra recuperação, só q eu n tenho mais o número do celular
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   tem alguem ai?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   boa noite astro-
<astroo-> ola
<eduardojunio> Olá!
<astroo-> ola
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>  olha a viola da maldade
<Ernandes> aff
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   aff oq fio?
<eduardojunio> Yuri_Bokaleffy15, kkkk
<Yuri_Bokaleffy15>   kkkkk
<guest6123432> estou querendo alugar uma máquina virtual... alguma dica de VPS?
<Ernandes> monta um
<guest6123432> you don't shit where you eat
<Ernandes> aff
<guest6123432> só quero fazer fazer alguns testes e não quer fazer na minha rede
<hggdh> guest6123432: linguagem, por favor
<EmanueLopes> boa  noite galera
<astroo-> ola
<EmanueLopes> gente vc sabem me enformar se o Ubuntu 14.04 tem pt-br?
<Ernandes> meu, queima um cd e faz um teste e verivique se é do seu agrado
<EmanueLopes> ja coloquei o 13.04
<Ernandes> entao.. tem pt-br?
<EmanueLopes> mais quero saber se o 14.04 ta pt br
<KurtKraut> EmanueLopes, sim, tem. Não 100%, mas uns 90% está em pt-br.
<Ernandes> nao.. arrancaram.. tem só em ingles agora, só pra gringo
<KurtKraut> Ernandes, Tem em português sim e estou usando neste momento.
<Ernandes> afff
<EmanueLopes> OBG vou baixar o 14.04
<Ricardo__> eh cada pergunta
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<Ernandes> só por Deus
<Ernandes> ta pior que meus estagiarios
<Yuri_Bokaleffy24>  2 sempre com as ironias dela.
<Ernandes> bug
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-19
<suboff> caraca
<suboff> pelo amor de deus
<suboff> nao consigo nem ver video a 140 p no youtube
<KurtKraut> suboff, Me cola o que aparece em http://redirector.c.youtube.com/report_mapping
<suboff> KurtKraut net ta metendo
<suboff> ts nervoso no youtube
<suboff> chega dar nojo
<suboff> 10 mb nem video a 140 p roda de boa
<KurtKraut> suboff, Acredite em mim: NET não faz traffic shapping.
<suboff> to vendo videos em outros sites
<suboff> KurtKraut entao pq youtube ta essa lentidao?
<suboff> oO
<suboff> parece discada o youtube aki
<suboff> o resto abre de boa
<KurtKraut> suboff, Me cola o que aparece em http://redirector.c.youtube.com/report_mapping
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: colei
<suboff> no seu pvt
<suboff> 186.205.195.182 => netservicos-gig1 (186.205.192.0/20)
<suboff> aparece isso
<KurtKraut> suboff, Ah sim, vi agora. Então, o gargalo é o YouTube mesmo. É o YouTube que está lento.
<suboff> KurtKraut po mais falei com 1 amigo
<KurtKraut> suboff, Os vídeos estão sendo servidos a você do cache que o Google tem dentro da NET (netservicos) e na regional do Rio de Janeiro (GIG)
<suboff> q usa gvt
<suboff> disse q la ele tem 15 mb
<suboff> e ta rodando de boa até 1080 p
<KurtKraut> suboff, Se ele abrir a mesma URL que você abrir, vai dizer que o vídeo está sendo servido de outro lugar.
<KurtKraut> suboff, Eu estou usando NET em SP e estou sendo servido no momento por netservicos-gru3 (186.220.96.0/19)
<KurtKraut> suboff, E aqui também, vídeos a 1080p normalmente.
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: oO
<suboff> aki nem roda
<suboff> nem a 140 p
<suboff> ta travando chega da odio
<KurtKraut> suboff, netservicos-gig1 está com performance degradada provavelmente. Mas garanto você que não é culpa da NET.
<suboff> KurtKraut o youtube
<suboff> antes dakela zona la da dilma
<suboff> era ligado ao ptt neh?
<KurtKraut> suboff, Não, nunca foi.
<KurtKraut> Minto
<KurtKraut> suboff, Troquei as bolas. Ele continua sendo sim, nunca foi interrompido.
<KurtKraut> suboff, Tem nada a ver com política não.
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: entendi
<suboff> po entao era pra rodar de boa
<suboff> ate em 1080 p
<suboff> sakanagem isso
<KurtKraut> suboff, Não exatamente. Quase todos os caches do Google no Brasil são sobrecarregados no horário de pico.
<KurtKraut> suboff, Muitos provedores são afetados e a culpa é única e exclusivamente do Google.
<suboff> KurtKraut mais esse problema
<suboff> aki ja ta a 2 semanas
<KurtKraut> suboff, Tem gente com esse problema desde o ano passado :D
<suboff> pra vc ter ideia hoje as 15 da tarde, que nao é horario de pico
<suboff> ja tava 1 bosta
<suboff> KurtKraut mais cedo
<suboff> tava lendo forum, da galera do virtua
<suboff> parece que o problema é nacional, varios usuarios de diferentes cidades, reclamando
<KurtKraut> suboff, Não é só clientes do Virtua. Tem dezenas de provedores, de grandes a pequenos afetados.
<suboff> KurtKraut mais isso é so no br?
<KurtKraut> suboff, sim
<suboff> que empresa loca
<suboff> com esse problema ai, eles tao perdendo $$ em kgs
<suboff> ja que eles ganham nos anuncios
<suboff> KurtKraut eu configurando 1 vpn server
<suboff> em 1 vps, driblaria esse problema?
<suboff> no yt?
<KurtKraut> suboff, Se a rota entre o VPS e seu Virtua for boa, sim.
<suboff> KurtKraut o ping pro meu vps
<suboff> da uns 180 ms
<suboff> mais ela tem banda de sobra
<suboff> wget vem a 30 mb/s
<KurtKraut> suboff, Faça um experimento rápido com o ssh -C -D
<KurtKraut> suboff, e utilize a porta declarada em -D como proxy SOCKS no Firefox
<suboff> KurtKraut vo testar
<suboff> aqui
<KurtKraut> suboff, Procure tutoriais sobre túnel SSH com esse -D que com um comando e uma configuração no browser você faz em 3min um túnel/proxy via SSH e com um comando só
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: eu ja usei tunnel
<suboff> mais acho q nao é a mesma coisa q vpn
<suboff> 172.245.255.249 => sjc07s16 (172.245.255.0/24)
<suboff> KurtKraut
<suboff> 480p
<suboff> carregou na hora
<suboff> o buffer ja ta no final do video
<suboff> sem travar
<KurtKraut> suboff, E isso porque você foi servido por um outro servidor do YouTube. Entendeu a diferença?
<suboff> ¡!KurtKraut!¡: 720p
<suboff> video do iron
<suboff> liso
<suboff> KurtKraut sim
<suboff> ta q nem foguete
<suboff> ^^
<suboff> 720p liso
<suboff> KurtKraut http://s24.postimg.org/rabq2l9sl/Kurt_Kraut.gif
<suboff> 720p ai
<suboff> 1080p
<suboff> tb rodando liso
<KurtKraut> suboff, :D
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: oq
<suboff> tu acha melhor, ficar fazendo tunnel, ou configurar um vpn?
<suboff> KurtKraut ?
<KurtKraut> suboff, Túnel é mais fácil. Com o ssh -C -D você precisou configurar nada no VPS.
<suboff> KurtKraut: mais o vpn nao melhoraria ainda + ou indefere?
<suboff> op
<suboff> ops
<suboff> *indifere
<KurtKraut> suboff, túnel e VPN na prática são a mesma coisa. Você não teria diferença de performance entre um e outro. No caso do túnel via SSH, por conta do -C que faz a compressão, o HTML, o CSS, o JavaScript e tudo aquilo que for texto está sendo comprimido antes de entrar no túnel.
<KurtKraut> suboff, Então você tem um ganho de performance de até 40% para esse tipo de conteúdo neste túnel SSH do que numa VPN comum.
<suboff> ((KurtKraut)): entendi
<KurtKraut> Você só conseguiria resultado similar com OpenVPN usando a configuração comp-lzo
<suboff> entao vo ficar no tunnel mesmo.
<suboff> KurtKraut uma duvida, isso gasta banda da vps?
<suboff> ela tem franquia de 1 tb
<KurtKraut> suboff, Antes de eu responder, diga-me o que você acha.
<suboff> KurtKraut: acredito q gaste
<KurtKraut> suboff, Sim, claro que gasta.
<KurtKraut> Isso é tráfego de dados, não é telepatia :D
<suboff> [KurtKraut]: tipo o DC
<suboff> pode implicar comigo?
<KurtKraut> suboff, nops.
<suboff> por ta fazendo tunnel na ssh pra ver yt?
<suboff> a ta
<suboff> de boa entao
<suboff> KurtKraut fikei feliz a lot
<suboff> vendo yt em hd
<suboff> haha
<KurtKraut> suboff, :D
<suboff> quanto tempo nao via video em hd
<suboff> KurtKraut conteudo do google em geral, senti uma melhora boa pro q tava.
<Luciano> boa noite alguem pode me informar quando sera postado para download a nova versão do ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> em breve
<astroo-> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2340343/ubuntu-1404-lts-desktop-arrives-this-week-as-windows-xp-alternative
<Luciano> opa vlw astro to bastande ancioso para ver a nova versão
<astroo-> ok
<marcelomauro>  Pessoal, boa noite, estou procurando desde ontem pela net, sem sucesso. Existe alguma ferramenta no linux semelhante ao emu8086 (que é para o windows)?
<marcelomauro>  Eu encontrei o i8086emu mas ele não está no repositório (ubuntu, debian,... ) Pare que o projeto esta há muito parado. Tentei instalar mas não consegui.
<marcelomauro>  Gostaria de uma ferramenta parecida ao emu8085 existente no repositório
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pele> alguem on ? pf preciso de ajuda....
<pele> quem manjda de linux aae pra me ajudar
<pele> pf aaae
<DaniloStork> Fala pessoal, tenho o windows instalado e não posso formatar, existe uma possibilidade de instalar o ubuntu sem formar?
<DaniloStork> formatar*
<Ernandes> risco
<Pablo___> Bom dia a todos
<Pablo___> galera quais as novidades do 14.04 ?
<Leonardodac> eu gostaria de ter o cd do ubuntu server
<Leonardodac> como faco pra ter o cd do ubuntu server
<Leonardodac> como faco pra ter o cd do ubuntu server
<Leonardodac> como faco pra ter o cd do ubuntu server
<Leonardodac> eu instalo configuro o usuario e senha vai pra uma tela preta e nao sai dai
<Leonardodac> o que faco
<Leonardodac> eu instalo configuro o usuario e senha vai pra uma tela preta e nao sai dai
<Leonardodac> eu gostaria de ter o cd do ubuntu server
<Leonardodac> me ajuda
<Ernandes> baixa
<Ernandes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso
<Ernandes> falta é vontade de procurar
<converge> quero montar uma base de conhecimento na empresa com documentos, how-to, etc, mas os wikis sao meio feios desajeitados, alguem tem algma outra dica ?
<Ernandes> da uma olhada no turnkey
<Ernandes> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<marcelomauro>  Pessoal, boa noite, estou procurando desde ontem pela net, sem sucesso. Existe alguma ferramenta no linux semelhante ao emu8086 (que é para o windows)?  Eu encontrei o i8086emu mas ele não está no repositório (ubuntu, debian,... ) Pare que o projeto esta há muito parado. Tentei instalar mas não consegui. Gostaria de uma ferramenta parecida com o GNUSim8085 que existe nos repositórios!!
<marcelomauro> *bom dia
<Ernandes> que esse carinha faz?
<Guest47353> Bom dia... Me recomendaram instalar o Lubuntu... instalei tudo certinho, mas o WiFI não quer conectar... O que eu faço?!
<converge> Guest47353: lspci vai te mostrar o modelo do seu hardware de wifi
<converge> Guest47353: depois disso vc pesquisa no google como faze-lo funcionar
<Ernandes> rs
<Vitor> ola galera
<Ernandes> fala
<Vitor> queria saber se a nova versao do ubuntu 14.04 ta em pt.br?
<Ernandes> faz o download, queima o cd, da boot por ele, faças seus testes sem instalar e tire suas conclusoes.
<Vitor> ok
<ramiro> Oi
<ramiro> Boa tarde!
<ramiro> Pessoal, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 14.04
<ramiro> mas não encontro uma maneira de mudar a resolucao
<ramiro> tenho placa de video geforce gt 630m
<ramiro> e uso um monitor de 22pol no note
<ramiro> ja instalei o driver mas atualizado da geforce e fiz todas as atualizações do ubuntu
<ramiro> no aguardo !
<Ernandes> instala o lxrandr
<VItor> galera..ja baixei ro fazendo de tudo mais nao sei colocar em pt.br....
<hggdh> VItor: vá em System Settings (não sei o nome em Portugues) e seleccione "Language Support"
<VItor> ok
<Ernandes> meda
<ana_> ola estou com 1 duvida. tenho um computador d emesa e preciso ligar minha web cam q ja tem no onitor. como eu faço?
<KurtKraut> ana_, O monitor tem um cabo USB para estabelecer a comunicação com a câmera embutida?
<ana_> nao e camera embutida
<KurtKraut> Então não entendi sua afirmação 'web cam que já tem no monitor'.
<ana_> me expressei mal entao
<ana_> 1 min
<ana_> preciso so ligar a camera q tem no computador. nao tem periferico.
<ana_> instalei  o ubuntu agora
<KurtKraut> ana_, Você ainda não está sendo clara para mim. Você falou que é um computador de mesa, me fala que não é uma webcam embutida e fala que não tem periférico. Não faz sentido.
<Ernandes> rss
<ana_> no monitor tem umespaço la em cima  um quadradinho q seria a lente.
<ana_> nos computadores de mesa  nao existem cameras embutidas?
<Ernandes> é igual tela de notebook, camera ja embutida
<ana_> sim
<ana_> igual
<ana_> entao
<Ernandes> instala um programa chamado cheese, e ve se ele reconhece sua cam
<KurtKraut> ana_, Então vou repetir minha pergunta.
<KurtKraut> ana_, O monitor tem um cabo USB para estabelecer a comunicação com a câmera embutida?
<ana_> nao
<KurtKraut> ana_, além do cabo VGA ou DVI, tem algum outro?
<ana_> tem 2 cabos. q n sei o nome . q passam o som e a imagem
<ana_> nuss
<ana_> agora sim complicou
<KurtKraut> ana_, cabo HDMI?
<ana_> tem cabo vga
<ana_>  e o outro e audio e video
<ana_> vou esperar completar  o carregamento e volto depois pra ver
<ana_> talvez entre automaticamente
<ana_> obg
<ana_> mesmo assim
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 14.04 liberado, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu-br.org || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
<Ricardo__> ati hd 4.xxx com esse kernel 3.13 nem pensar né
<maximusDSV> galera
<maximusDSV>  a  versão do ubuntu 14.4  é  lts?
<Ernandes> da uma olhada em http://www.ubuntu.com
<KurtKraut> maximusDSV, sim é.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> aff
<Akilah> oi gente...aguem pode me ajudar
<Akilah> ?
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta
<Akilah> ok...desculpa eu nao sabia
<astroo-> nao faz mal
<Akilah> eu baixei o Ubuntu 14.04 e noa consigo instalar....
<astroo-> diz o erro
<Akilah> so abre o CD cheio de pastas
<astroo-> agora e esperar pela possivel resposta
<Ernandes> da boot pelo cd!
<Akilah> mais assim mais uma duvida
<Akilah> ele tbm server como atualizador para  o 13.10?
<Ernandes> mais facil instalar do zero, ocorre menos risso de apresentar problemas
<gustavo> Eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.04 e não consegui usá-lo de tanto bug.  Alguem aqui está com o mesmo problema ?
<Ernandes> nao
<Ernandes> morreu
<rafaeldias> ola,estou com uma dificuldade com o ubuntu 13.10, os videos do youtube e filmes que assisto pelo pc estão travando
<Ernandes> ixx
<astroo-> rafaeldias  ola
<Guest894> Olá, migrei para a versão 14.04, e estou com problema com o som no navegador (de resto o som funciona normal). Procurei já em alguns tópicos d ajuda, mas nada funcionou.
<astroo-> ola
<neo_> ola pessoa
<neo_> l
<astroo-> ola
<neo_> sou novo aqui
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<neo_> obrigado
<neo_> sou novo no irc inclusive rs
<astroo-> qualquer duvida e so dizer no meu privado
<neo_> victor...seu nome tem a ver com a norma do chumbo ?
<neo_> rhos ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-20
<incruiser> Aloha galera! Feliz Páscoa...
<astroo-> ola igualmente
<rafaelcunha> incruiser: feliz pascoa
<incruiser> rafaelcunha: vlw mano
<EmanueLopes> BOA noite galera..to com dificuldades para utilizar o ubuntu 14.04..aparece uma tela pedindo um login e a senha..eu ja viz mais nao entra...ja formatei de novo...alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<EmanueLopes> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> EmanueLopes  ve o privado
<omelete> provavel senha errada
<FredLima> boa noite
<FredLima> ta rolando algo estranho com minha rede wifi, to usando ela normalmente. Tem horas q ela cai, mas é só no linux, pq no smartphone, e no windows ela n cai
<FredLima> ai eu faço um ifconfig wlan0 down
<FredLima> dps up, mas mesmo assim n volta. ai reinicializo e volta ao normal... alguém conhece algum comando + eficaz e já teve algo parecido?
<astroo-> ola
<Gynic> Olá boa noite
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: "|| Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta -- tenha paciencia || Ubuntu 14.04 liberado, Ubuntu 14.04 LTS sugerido para uso -- http://www.ubuntu.com || regras do IRC: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil -- TODOS somos voluntários ||"
<Gynic> Como instala linux 14.04?
<astroo-> Gynic  ola
<Nolan_> Olá pessoal, boa noite, estou com um probleminha no terminal, segue ai o que está acontecendo: Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto Construindo árvore de dependências        Lendo informação de estado... Pronto E: Impossível encontrar o pacote update
<astroo-> ola
<Gynic> olá
<Nolan_> o que eu faço para solucionar isso
<Nolan_> Alguém on ai pra me ajudar en relação a isso
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Nolan_> ok
<Nolan_> já esperei os 15 minutos, desisto vou buscar em outros lugares, obrigado por tudo., rs
<yangm> Nolan_, qual comando você deu?
<chuck> exit
<FredLima> .
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<eronides> o ubuntu 14.04 está muito firme, aplicativos funcionando a contento, quase sem falhas
<Eaglemann> eu to usando o 12.04... ainda, devo fazer o upgrade ou devo esperar?
<Ernandes> aee
<Fabiano> Galera, como criar um boot usb do windows XP no ubuntu?
<Fabiano> 14.04
<Fabiano> Preciso instalar em uns computadores aqui mas no ubuntu 14.04 não consegui nada ainda que faça isso, o WinUSB parece que não funciona no 14.04
<Ernandes> xp morreu
<Ernandes> alguem usa kvm?
<jose__> Olá, estou com um problema no meu ubuntu 14.04 lts, Quando eu tento logar, pela tela de login, que é a primeira que aparece, por qualquer usuário que seja, até pelo que não precisa de senha, ele mostra a seguinte mensagem "Falha ao iniciar a sessão"
<jose__> Apenas consegui logar pelo modo manutenção, mas não sei como resolver :/
<jose__> alguem tem a solução ?
<FernandoBasso> I upgraded my wife's machine and now the cable network won't connect anymore. Any ideas?
<FernandoBasso> Ah!
<FernandoBasso> Pessoal, o ubuntu, depois do upgrade, simplesmente não conecta mais na rede cabeada.
<FernandoBasso> Fica indefinidamente tentando conectar.
<alvaro> ???
<FernandoBasso> Já tentei ip fixo, dhcp, etc...
<alvaro> qual versão?
<FernandoBasso> 14.04.
<alvaro> 32 ou 64
<FernandoBasso> ip addr show mostra eth0, mas sem ip anexado a interface nem nada.
<FernandoBasso> 32
<alvaro> to querendo instalar a de 64 por isso da minha pergunta
<FernandoBasso> Se coloco ip fixo, o ícone de rede fica como conectado, mas não acessa nada. Nem pingar o modem.
<alvaro> tentar trocar os endereços DNS
<alvaro> Quem sabe funciona
<alvaro> na versão 12 enfrentei isso, foi só mudar os endereços, tudo funcionou
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, quando você coloca IP fixo, como fica o resultado do ifconfig?
<FernandoBasso> Fica com o <ip>/24, broadcast 192.168.1.255, etc. O normal que deveria aparecer. Não consigo pingar nada nem por ip, então não deve ser dns.
<FernandoBasso> Esses dias um colega estava com um problema similar a este na faculade, e achamos que era o proxy.
<FernandoBasso> Pelo jeito não era...
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, essa máquina está plugada ao quê?
<FernandoBasso> A um cabo de rede com rj-45 que vai direto para o routeador, que é o modem.
<FernandoBasso> modem+routeador.
<FernandoBasso> Os outros 3 pcs estão normal.
<FernandoBasso> Troquei porta e tudo.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Trocou o cabo também?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, e só para recapitular, via DHCP ele pega nenhum IP, certo?
<FernandoBasso> Certo.
<FernandoBasso> Com ip fixo "pega", mas não conecta em nada mesmo assim.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, só para ter certeza: quando você coloca IP fixo, você está colocando no mesmo range, mesmo netmask e mesmo gateway do que os demais computadores da rede, certo?
<alvaro> Checou sua placa de rede?
<FernandoBasso> KurtKraut: Sim.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Quando você digita arp -an no computador afetado com IP fixo, ele lista outros IPs?
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: Não. Mas agora, serei obrigado a ter que usar a frase que mais odeio: no windows funciona. (é dual boot).
<alvaro> calma para tudo a uma solução
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Você tem no computador afetado o nmap ou o fping instalados?
<FernandoBasso> Não. É o computador da minha esposa...
<FernandoBasso> alvaro: Eu estou calmo. Só que odeio ter que dizer "no windows funciona".
<FernandoBasso> Não nego que sou anti windows.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Essa versão do Ubuntu é 14.04?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, qual era a versão anterior, nela funcionava? Como você fez, upgrade ou instalou do zero?
<FernandoBasso> Upgrade. Era 13.10.
<FernandoBasso> E sim, funcionava.
<alvaro> Melhor seria do zero
<FernandoBasso> Agora, depois do upgrade funcionou também, mas depois parou.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Faz um livecd ou um 'live pendrive', boota por ele e nos diga se na sessão live a placa de rede funciona.
<FernandoBasso> Isso será impossível hoje. Estou sem DVD gravável e aquele pc não faz boot por pendrive.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, minha hipótese é que pelo live funcionará. E se sim, vale a pena instalar do zero.
<FernandoBasso> Beleza. Vou tentar assim que possível.
<FernandoBasso> Obrigado a vocês todos pela ajuda.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, você ainda não me respondeu sobre a tabela arp.
<FernandoBasso> Ah, sim. Não mostra nada.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Qual é o IP do seu gateway e qual é o IP fixo que você coloca na máquina?
<FernandoBasso> gw: 192.168.1.1, ip máquina: 192.168.1.50. Nem um outro pc na rede tem é .50.
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, Quando em 192.168.1.50 você tenta pingar 192.168.1.1 por uns 5 segundos, depois dá arp -na, ele lista algo?
<EmanueLopes> ola galera boa tarde de pascoa para vc....
<FernandoBasso> KurtKraut: Não. Por enquanto vou deixar quieto esse assunto. Minha esposa está fazendo um trabalho agora.
<EmanueLopes> meu skype nao esta instalando.....no ubuntu..aquem pode me ajudar? ou me da uma dika
<alvaro> Via Central de Programas do Ubuntu?
<EmanueLopes> to tentando...
<alvaro> ou pelo Synaptic
<EmanueLopes> ?
<alvaro> Synaptic é um antigo gerenciador de aplicativos de muitas versões de Linux
<EmanueLopes> hum....
<EmanueLopes> tem skype para ubunto 63 bits?
<FernandoBasso> 63?
<alvaro> Qual versão do Skype querias instalar?
<alvaro> 32 e 64
<Ernandes> skype pra linux que eu me lembre só tinha 32
<alvaro> no ubuntu a versão do Skype é a 4.2, se quizer a 6.0 só via Wine
<KurtKraut> Sim, a Microsoft só lança o Skype em 32 bits e é possível sim rodar aplicações 32 bits no Ubuntu 64 bits.
<EmanueLopes> 13.10
<EmanueLopes> 64 bits
<alvaro> mas na versão 64bits, ela funciona tambem
<EmanueLopes> to meio q apanhado?
<EmanueLopes> como fuciona o terminal?
<alvaro> EmanuelLopes tente isso http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/10/instalando-o-skype-no-ubuntu-12-0412-10/
<alvaro> * EmanueLopes
<EmanueLopes> ok..
<FernandoBasso> Nossa! A última versão do skype para download é para ubuntu 12.04...
<KurtKraut> FernandoBasso, É que era a última LTS antes do lançamento dessa semana, liga para o número nçao.
<KurtKraut> *não
<FernandoBasso> Entendo.
<FernandoBasso> No entanto, eu instalaria com o dpkg. Ele vai falar das dependências não satisfeitas.
<FernandoBasso> Já tive problema ao instalar o dropbox pelo software center...
<FernandoBasso> E pelo dpkg funcionou.
<FernandoBasso> Na verdde, foi problema no pc dos meus filhos. 2 pcs, após instalar o dropbox, não funcionava mais nada. Deu algum problema com libs python e o unity ficou completametne não usável.
<Ernandes> rs
<alvaro> FernandoBasso tente essa dica http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-dropbox-no-ubuntu-13-10-problema-do-indicador
<FredLima> boa tarde
<FernandoBasso> O curioso é que no arch linux, que deveria dar mais problemas, acaba dando menos problemas...
<romil> boa tarde a todos.
<romil> to aproveitando as mini ferias da pascoa pra testar a nova LTS, ate agora no problems
<FernandoBasso> Que sorte!
<FernandoBasso> :D
<romil> vc teve algum problema FernandoBasso?
<FernandoBasso> ... tive, mas é irrelevante no momento...
<romil> blz. to em duvida entre unity e o modo classico
<FernandoBasso> No arch eu sempre usei o openbox, e agora, o cinnamon já está usável, então, estou com ele há alguns meses. Nos outros 3 pcs aqui em casa, todos com ubuntu e unity.
<FernandoBasso> Eu particularmente acho o unity sensato do que o gnome-shell.
<FernandoBasso> Mas isso já é gosto...
<romil> humm. faz tempo que nao uso o cinnamon. depois vou dar uma olhada em como ele esta agora. dei uma olhada no ubuntu-gnome e vi que ele continua padecendo da mania de grandeza na interface grafica, perde-se muito espaço na tela com barras superlagas, icones gigantes, etc. nesse ponto a canonical acertou a mao no unity
<FernandoBasso> Eu instalei o cinnamon no ubuntu da minha esposa antes do upgrade, e não funcionava. Ficava todo travado. Acho que com o upgrade deve ter versões mais novas, possívelmente melhoradas.
<romil> minha resolução padrao é 1600x900 mas no gnome parece ate que to usando 1024x768
<romil> o unity melhorou muito em termos de performance
<romil> ta mais leve. eu acho que deveria ter uma opçao sem compiz pra quem nao curte frescuras como eu
<Ricardo__> ati 4.x continua uma merda no gnome 3? nesse ubuntu agora nem suporte teve ehehe
<Ricardo__> testei e tela preta
<FernandoBasso> romil: Mas não é possível instalar o ccsm e desabiltar certas coisas?
<romil> FernandoBasso, cara nunca tentei. eu procuro mexer o minimo possivel no sistema pra evitar surpresas desagradaveis. ja tive muitas desse tipo. hehehehe
<FernandoBasso> Eu também...
<FernandoBasso> Tenho saudades do ubuntu na época do gnome 2.x.
<FernandoBasso> Melhor tempo pra mim.
<FernandoBasso> Foi a época que me apaixonei por linux.
<romil> pois é. agora so temos o modo classico e mesmo assim meio capado ne
<FernandoBasso> Exato...
<romil> Ricardo__ ja tentou usar o driver proprietario da amd?
<Ricardo__> sim nem instala
<romil> eu uso ati radeon HD6530
<Ricardo__> como é ati mais antiga
<Ricardo__> so tem o legacy 13.1
<Ricardo__> e nao instala em kernel acima de 3.4
<Ricardo__> pelo menos falava no site da amd
<Ricardo__> e tentei instalar e deu pau
<romil> nossa. e eu que pensava que as ati tinham bom suporte no linux
<Ricardo__> bah cara sem chance
<Ricardo__> entao to usando kubuntu 12.04 ainda + debian squeeze (aumentaram suporte ate 2016) + crunchbang 11
<Ricardo__> q é até kernel 3.2 q ainda tem suporte pela amd
<Ricardo__> acima disso so com gambiarras
<romil> FernandoBasso, se me perguntassem qual a melhor versao do ubuntu que ja foi lançada, diria sem medo de errar que foi a 10.04 com o otimo visual da 10.10. o resto é o resto
<Ricardo__> vero
<FernandoBasso> E eu diria que foi a última versão antes de sair gnome 3 e unity.
<Ricardo__> era mto bom o 10.04
<Ricardo__> bahh show
<Ricardo__> kernel 2.6.28
<Ricardo__> ahahaah
<romil> depois que decidiram que os sistemas operacionais deviam ser hibridos para tablet e pcs a coisa so desandou
<FernandoBasso> Falou tudo!
<romil> pior que ta tudo indo pra esse lado, gnome, unity, o desatrado windows 8
<Ricardo__> win 8 vi so no note do meu velho
<Ricardo__> e achei uma porcaria ehehe
<FernandoBasso> O KDE não, eu acho. E agora está saindo o qt 5. Vamos ver o que melhora e o que piora.
<Ricardo__> kde ta bacana mas ainda sim acho mta balaca
<romil> ai que vida, sempre que uma interface faz uma mudança profunda como uma nova versao da biblioteca temos um longo periodo de dores de cabeça. espero que a mudança do kde pro qt5 nao seja assim
<romil> seria bom que o pessoal ao invez de estar sempre reinventando a roda focasse esforços em otimizar as interfaces
<Ricardo__> e o MATE ta vingando?
<FernandoBasso> Pois é... Fim do ano termina a faculdade (perda de tempo, fora o diploma). Ano que vem quero tentar aprender programar mais nesse lado de desktop linux.
<FernandoBasso> O mate está muito destualizado, até mesmo em visual, comparando com o que temos hoje.
<romil> nao cheguei a testar a serio o MATE, a gelera vive dizendo que nao ve futuro pra interface, que mais cedo ou mais tarde será descontinuada
<FernandoBasso> Muita pouca gente trabalhando nele.
<Ricardo__> eh infelizmente é a hora de ver q gnome 2.x ja se foi
<romil> quem andou conquistando espaço foi o xfce
<romil> com essa onda de interfaces pra tablets em desktops o xfce se mostrou uma alternativa interessante
<Ricardo__> se é pra reduzir prefiro ir pro lxde entao ou openbox
<Ricardo__> o xfce e pesadinho
<romil> nao é tanto assim. eu diria que ele esta amis pra um gnome 2 em termos de peso.
<romil> claro que se o que vc procura é leveza o lxde ganha. mas nao seria esse o meu foco
<romil> o lxde tem a vantagem de usar gtk e com isso ter compatibilidade com praticamente todos os programas feitos pra gnome
<romil> Digo, o xfce
<romil> o lxde usa qt
<Ricardo__> hm
<romil> dei uma olhada no xubuntu alguns meses atras, gostei do que vi, mais leve que o gnome, sem frescuras "for tablets" e com todos os programs que eu costumo usar
<romil> claro que a instalação padrao é meio capada
<romil> por exemplo, vem com a dupla abiword e gnumeric como pacote office, apesar de leves tem muitas limitações
<Ricardo__> sim
<romil> nada que nao se possa resolver instalando os aplicativos certos
<romil> se eu fosse sair do ubuntu seria pro xubuntu
<romil> ja tentei varias vezes mas nao me acostumei com o kde, questao de gosto
<romil> tava me lembrando agora de uma coisa interessante, o debian usa gnome por padrao, se vc tem uma maquina como a minha com placa integrada ati radeon, jamais conseguira usar o istema porque ja na instalação vc fica na tela preta porque os drivers nonfree nao se instalam por padrao.
<romil> eu acho isso uma absurdo cinceramente
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FernandoBasso> astroo-: Oi.
<astroo-> ola
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Davidmaquina> ola boa noite estou com um pen driver aki e nao ta montando no meu ubuntu 13.10, alguma sugestao?
<astroo-> ola
<Davidmaquina> ele e de 128 gb
<Davidmaquina> alguma sugestao astro
<Davidmaquina> ?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Davidmaquina> tu nao sabe nao mano??
<astroo-> nao
<Davidmaquina> blza vlw
<astroo-> de nada
<Davidmaquina> mais algum por ai por favor
<astroo-> ve o privado
<omelete> fat ou ntfs?
<Davidmaquina> ee nao sei dizer
<andretyn> tava respondendo, mas o cara saiu, pessoal quer tudo na hora:(
<astroo-> o irc ja foi em "tempo real"
<andretyn> astroo-, é...
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-13
<tscorrea> Boa noite amigo!
<astroo-> ola
<tscorrea> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu, através do virtual box...Tenho windows 8, sistema 64x. Logo após selecionar o Iso ( ubuntu) ele mostra um erro: fast TSC calibibration failied
<tscorrea> Olá Astro, e a partir desse erro, não acontece mais nada
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<tscorrea> legal obrigado, é a primeira vez que entro aqui!
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> tscorrea  quando ninguem reponde tenta de 30 a 30 minutos voltar a por a pergunta
<tscorrea> vou fazer isso, obrigado
<PSKOL> tscorrea, vc selecionou o tipo de sistema... no caso o Ubuntu x64?
<tscorrea> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntu, através do virtual box...Tenho windows 8, sistema 64x. Logo após selecionar o Iso ( ubuntu) ele mostra um erro: fast TSC calibibration failed
<PSKOL> botou o iso no cdrom da maquina virtual?
<tscorrea> PSKOl, sim selecionei ele certinho, desculpe a ignorancia como faço para colocar o iso no cd rom da maquina virtual, é aquela configuração em armazenamento? no qual seleciono o iso?
<PSKOL> tscorrea, abre a configuraçao da dessa VM ubuntu ai, ai tem la a parte aonde tem o HD, ai em baixo tem o cdrom
<PSKOL> ai vc clica na setinha, bota a iso ai depois vc da start na VM
<tscorrea> PKSOL vou fazer isso
<tscorrea> isso ali está IDE secundario master e no caso, o local da iso é meu pen-drive pode ser?
<PSKOL> pode
<tscorrea> ai tem a descrição..tipo: imagem, tamanho: 996 mb
<PSKOL> so iniciar a vm agora
<PSKOL> a ISO esta dentro do pendrive?
<PSKOL> ou vc fez um pendrive bootavel?
<tscorrea> a iso está dentro do pen-drive, não fiz o boot
<tscorrea> é muito estranho..ele aparece essa linha de erro...e fica na tela roxa como se fosse carregar a tela de instalação
<tscorrea> achei que era alguma coisa relacionado com pouco espaço para o windows, mas não deu certo tb
<tscorrea> PSKOL consegui instalar pelo VMware player, valeu a atenção ..obrigado
<PSKOL> tscorrea, blz
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.0-rc1-Kernel-Released
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Maxluan> Gostaria de saber se eu instalar o ubuntu 15.04 beta ele vai atualizar pra versão final quando ela for lançada?
<CyberWorld> BOM DIA GALERA
<Maxluan> Gostaria de saber se eu instalar o ubuntu 15.04 beta ele vai atualizar pra versão final quando ela for lançada?
<CyberWorld> e ja tem disponivel ?
<homini> Olá bom dia
<homini> estou com uma dúvida a respeito da instalação de servidor de email na digital ocean
<homini> alguém poderia me ajudar?
<homini> eu instalei esse https://github.com/marklee77/ansible-role-mailserver
<ule> homini: qual objetivo do seu mail server?
<homini> quero aprender
<homini> teste
<ule> humm entao blz
<ule> senao eu recomendaria nao esquentar a cabeca com isso
<ule> pegar um servico pago de email
<toter> homini: A digital ocean possui excelentes tutoriais para configurar os mais diversos serviços... em inglês
<toter> os tutoriais que eles disponibilizam são fantásticos... tenho um droplet configurado e esses tutoriais facilitaram bastante
<homini> vou tentar pelos tutos, valeu pela dica
<toter> infelizmente preciso dar uma dica que geralmente quase nunca é seguida por nós tupiniquins: aprenda inglês
<toter> :)
<toter> o básico do básico é aqui: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-postfix-e-mail-server-with-dovecot
<ule> toter: nice
<ule> toter: :)
<toter> aprendi bastante seguindo os tutoriais oficiais da digital ocean
<ule> toter: eles pagavam por tutoriais.. por isso eles tem tutoriais de boa qualidade
<toter> é verdade
<toter> ainda pagam, se não me engano
<ule> fecharam as portas
<ule> ultima vez q fui la ver
<toter> :/
<toter> não sabia
<ule> tinha gente vivendo disso
<ule> :P
<toter> vou dar uma olhada
<toter> creio que ainda estão pagando...
<toter> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/get-paid-to-write
<telec> bom dia pessoal, alguem ai sabe como impedir de um modulo do kernel iniciar ?
<ule> telec: chmod +0 modulo.so ?
<ule> :P
<telec> oi ?
<telec> oO
<telec> eu usei blacklist ...
<telec> mas nao funcionou
<telec> :\
<telec> continua iniciando
<toter> qual módulo vc. está tentando desativar?
<telec> dvb_usb_rtl28xxu
<telec> ele só sobe qdo plugo o dongle na usb
<toter> vc. acha que ele está desacelerando a sua máquina? Pq. vc. quer desativá-lo?
<toter> Vc. usa esse dongle frequentemente?
<telec> toter, eu quero desativar, pq uso um prog q usa ele via libusb, e nao funciona se o driver original tiver up
<telec> se eu dou um rmmod no modulo o prog funciona
<toter> é para assistir tv? ou vc. está usando ele para escutar rádio-frequência?
<toter> nossa... que interrrogatório, hehehe...
<telec> toter, to usando ele pra SDR, rádio
<toter> telec: vou te falar a real...
<toter> eu tenho um dongle desse
<toter> na verdade, eu não perdi tempo em configurá-lo no linux
<toter> tem um programa para windows chamado zadig
<toter> que faz isso que vc. está querendo... com um click do mouse
<telec> toter, eu conheço, eu usava ele no windows, tenho 8 dongles desse ... uso a mts anos
<telec> mas quero usar gnuradio
<toter> ah sim...
<telec> ele funciona perfeito se eu dou rmmod
<telec> só q nao quero fazer isso toda vez q for usar
<toter> bom, eu realmente não sei...
<toter> entendo... o gnuradio oferece algo a mais do que o sdrsharp??
<toter> esse programinha para o windows é fenomenal... e roda via wine
<toter> se vc. usa rmmod no linux, funciona... é manual, mas funciona... no windows, o zadig tb. é manual, toda vez é preciso ativá-lo
<telec> toter, cara, o gnuradio oferece muito mais ... pq vc mesmo pode fazer seu diagrama de processamento de sinais
<toter> esse tópico de RTL-SDR ainda não possui uma ferramente específica que faz tudo automático...
<toter> talvez é por isso que é divertido :)
<toter> vc. pode fazer um bash script para automatizar certas tarefas
<toter> já li a respeito do gnuradio... mas esse processamento de sinais seria algo para usar com um hardware mais potente, não é mesmo?
<toter> tipo o HackRF
<toter> que recebe e transmite
<telec> toter, sim, tambem, mas o gnuradio permite uma analize melhor dos sinais
<telec> vc pode fazer qualquer coisa com ele na verdade
<telec> eu vou usa-lo como analizador de baseband pros transmissores q faço
<toter> entendo... bom... quaisquer novidades que vc. descobrir, atualize-nos aqui no canal
<toter> RTL-SDR é um tópico super interessante
<telec> toter, eu adoro esse dongle, comprei 8 deles, pra caso um dia parem de fabricar kkk
<toter> para quem estiver interessado em saber mais...
<toter> dei uma palestra básica sobre RTL-SDR
<toter> vou colocar o link da palestra aqui, um momento
<Raphywsk> Olá, estou pensando em instalar o os no meu not, gostaria de saber se é possível, sem perder o windows?
<toter> paciência ao esperar carregar o pdf... pois ele tem 15 mb... http://bit.ly/ondas2014
<toter> telec: tenho apenas um :(
<telec> toter, tenho 8 , e planos pra comprar um USRP
<telec> um dia ...
<telec> kkk
<telec> pq custa 3k
<toter> pois é... já ia comentar sobre o preço
<telec> toter, mas o USRP é o pai dos SDR
<telec> sem nenhuma duvida
<telec> tem o HackRF tb
<telec> mas ...
<telec> eu prefiro o USRP
<toter> entendo... vc. já testou ads-b? o que vc. já testou de interessante?
<telec> toter, sim, eu já liguei o ADSB dentro do aeroporto de congonhas, peguei avião pra caramba
<toter> já fiz uns testes aqui no aeroporto de goiânia
<telec> toter, eu sou da area de RF ... sou radioamador a uns 10 anos, sou apaixonado pro essa area
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<CyberWorld> Boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<CyberWorld> tranquilo e por ai ?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<Elfon> PEssoal, só consigo acessar em modo leitura pastas compartilhadas no samba... o que pode ser?
<CyberWorld> ja tentou atualizar o samba
<CyberWorld> ?
<Elfon> CyberWorld: atualizou na semana passada
<Elfon> não se se é pau no samba ou alguma coisa que bugou aqui
<CyberWorld> desinstala e instala de novo pow
<CyberWorld> pelo terminal
<Patrezze> Pessoal, em ambiente corporativo. Algum de você já teve experiência de autenticar o usuário do domínio (seja implementando com o samba ou AD)?
<Patrezze> vocês*
<Patrezze> com estação de trabalho com distribuição ubuntu. Ou autenticam o usuário de rede com outra tecnologia?
<Patrezze> A pergunta não como faz, mas sim o que tem utilizado. :)
<Patrezze> já me falaram de serviço radius para autenticar usuário que utilizem estações de trabalho linux
<CyberWorld> vc quer autentica um usurio numa rede ?
<Patrezze> Sim. Para usuário com win já sabemos que ad ou samba é o mais comum. Mas digamos que o mesmo usuário vá utilizar uma estação de trabalho em outro setor da empresa que seja linux.
<Patrezze> faria ele autenticar pelo AD para acessar essa estação de trabalho?
<CyberWorld> porra bicho eu lembrava como faz isso
<CyberWorld> mais agora deu branco
<CyberWorld> eu sei q vc autoriza o usuario como se fosse um documento
<CyberWorld> pelo chmod
<CyberWorld> mais n sei como faz agora
<Patrezze> ou seria outro serviço, que consume o mesmo LDAP que o Samba ou AD consomem.
<Patrezze> entendi
<Patrezze> me falaram que com radius é capaz de executar comandos no linux quando usuário autenticasse
<ule> acredito que sim
<ule> radius vc pode gerar logs.. criar triggers
<ule> provedores ISP tem mta automacao nisso
<ule> para ver se o cara esta com a conta em dia
<ule> :)
<Patrezze> Legal. A ideia seria uma autenticação centralizada para usuários que usem o linux.
<Patrezze> Dentro da instituição
<rafael> LDAP
<Patrezze> Isso, o LDAP ficaria por trás do serviço.
<rafael> Apenas um problema com LDAP
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-14
<fabianoSJ> Olá
<fabianoSJ> como funciona isso aqui?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz a duvida...
<fabianoSJ> assim, é que é a primeira vez que  estou aqui
<fabianoSJ> qual a finalidade desse canal?
<fabianoSJ> como faço para listar os canais disponíveis?
<fabianoSJ> desculpe minha ignorância
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<fabianoSJ> obrigado
<astroo-> este e sobre o sistema ubuntu
<fabianoSJ> legal
<fabianoSJ> são todos voluntários?
<astroo-> para veres canais e fazeres  /list
<astroo-> sim
<fabianoSJ> tipo uma mútuo ajuda?
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Rogerio> Eu tenho uma duvida, gostaria de saber qual os dispostivos suportados pelo ubuntu
<dk_millares> como assim Rogerio?
<Rogerio> Quando instalamos um S.O.em um computador ele possui o reconhecimento dos drives instalados, sem precisarmos ter que baixar este drive do site de algum empresa dona deste drive, queria saber sobre isso, quais os drivers que o ubuntu suporta
<Rudolf> Rogerio: www.ubuntu.com
<dk_millares> pois é Rogerio, acho que existe uma lista de hardware homologado pro ubuntu
<dk_millares> deixando claro que não quer dizer que o que nao esteja na lista nao va suportar
<dk_millares> Rogerio: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Rogerio> obrigado a todos
<dk_millares> veja se acha oq precisa
<dk_millares> ou http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/server
<dk_millares> puta bosta
<dk_millares> assim nao da graça ajudar :S
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> dk_millares: tu desanima muito facil suporte
<dk_millares> uahuahauhua
<dk_millares> pois é Rudolf
<Elfon> Pessoal, compartilhei uma pasta via samba e não localizo os pcs
<Elfon> colocando o ip até vai...mas montá-la...só modo leitura
<Elfon> o que pode estar acontecendo?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> alguem?
<mirqui> fala :)
<|Dante|> alguém usa gerenciador de janelas i3 com ubuntu?
<Elfon> mirqui: compartilhei uma pasta pelo samba...me parece que o servidor não libera escrita...como resolvo?
<mirqui> ahaha desculpa cara , sou novo no linux
<mirqui> olha isrto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+compartilhei+uma+pasta+pelo+samba...me+parece+que+o+servidor+n%C3%A3o+libera+escrita...como+resolvo%3F
<mirqui> primeiro ítem
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> vlw
<mirqui> que é gerenciador i3?
<|Dante|> é um gerenciador de janelas
<mirqui> vc tem algum problema?
<|Dante|> em outras palavras eh uma inteface gráfica diferente da unity, que é a padrão do ubuntu
<mirqui> sim , compreendo
<|Dante|> instalei o i3 com opção de alternar com unity
<|Dante|> quando estou no i3 o layout do meu teclado fica desconfigurado
<|Dante|> mas no unity fica ok
<mirqui> tenta o hggdh ele é avançado
<mirqui> ou o elfon tbm
<mirqui> eles sabem bastante
<|Dante|> blz, valeu :)
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Elfon> DanielSa: não conheço o i3 mas geralmente os ambientes gráficos vêm com um utilitário pra algumas configurações
<Elfon> verifica se tem para o teclado
<|Dante|> o  i3 não configurações por gráficos, tudo no arquivo de configuração mesmo
<|Dante|> ja fucei esse arquivo e não tem opção
<|Dante|> ele parece pegar as configurações do unity
<mirqui> vc baixou ele pelacentral de programas?
<|Dante|> mas não tenho certeza
<|Dante|> apt-get
<mirqui> desinstala e instala de novo
<mirqui> pode ser que funcione
<|Dante|> vou tentar
<mirqui> vc não usa o ubuntu tweak?
<|Dante|> não
<mirqui> também tem como configurar as janelas no tweak
<|Dante|> pode crer, não conhecia
<mirqui> mas tem que baixar os temas , isso eu não sei
<|Dante|> o legal do i3 é que é tudo automático
<mirqui> o ubuntu tweak tbm , tem a parte gráfica
<|Dante|> cada janela que você abre ja ocupa metade da tela certinho
<|Dante|> vou tentar o tweak também
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<mirqui> sabe como encontrar?
<|Dante|> valeu obrigado
<|Dante|> pela central?
<|Dante|> qual o melhor caminho?
<mirqui> pela central tem a ferramenta de ajuste do unity , tbm
<mirqui> que dá para personalizar
<mirqui> o ubuntu tweak é a mesma coisa
<mirqui> me parece que pelo synaptic tem
<mirqui> mas se não achar digita no google ubuntu tweak , é um pacote .deb
<|Dante|> encontrei na central o ferramentas do unity
<mirqui> sim, da uma olhada
<|Dante|> estou conferindo aqui
<mirqui> eu peguei um vídeo de como se personaliza o ubuntu
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<mirqui> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfJt1C3sAJg
<|Dante|> opa, deu certo!
<|Dante|> reinstalei o pacote do i3 e está funcionado agora
<|Dante|> obrigado ae!
<eltonfernandes> olá
<eltonfernandes> eu pus o cd do ubuntu baixado do site para instalar... e a tela está preta somente com o indicador do mouse... isso já faz uns.. 15 min...
<eltonfernandes> é normal?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Marcos_> Olá boa tarde!
<Marcos_> Pessoal, a nova distro do ubuntu (15.04) já tem versao final liberada?
<Elfon> pessoal, alguem familiarizado com o samba?
<Geese_Howard> Elfon: só trash metal
<alexschiavo> alguem sabe instalar o itunes no ubuntu?
<Geese_Howard> alexschiavo: não instala iTunes no ubuntu champs
<Geese_Howard> alexschiavo: iTunes NÃO tem para linux
<alexschiavo> mais o proprio atendente da apple, informou que tem como fazer.
<Geese_Howard> e você acreditou?
<alexschiavo> pois eh.
<alexschiavo> essa é minha duvida
<Geese_Howard> alexschiavo: curte Saci, Mula sem cabeça, Papai-Noel também?
<Elfon> Geese_Howard: é sério...não consigo acessar em modo escrita
<alexschiavo> vlw, obrigado
<Elfon> alexschiavo: iphne 4, 5 ou 6?
<alexschiavo> 5
<alexschiavo> 5c
<Elfon> alexschiavo: dá uma procurada sobre o amarok...parece que alguns iphones funfan de boa
<alexschiavo> Elfon. Obrigadp
<Geese_Howard> Linux asgard 4.0.0-asgard #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 14 01:01:32 AMT 2015 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 460 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<hggdh> heh
<Elfon> hggdh: vc é familiarizado com o samba?
<Elfon> rapaz...não acesso em modo escrita
<Elfon> alguem?
<mebellin> oi
<converge> alo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mebellin> ola
<astroo-> ola
<Vitor> Boa tarde !
<astroo-> Vitor  ola
<Vitor> olá astroo - poderia me ajudar?
<astroo-> duvido...
<Vitor> rs
<Vitor> alguem sabe onde encontrar programas .deb , para instalar no ubuntu? Sou leigo , e vi que arquivos de extensao .deb é de facil instalação
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Vitor> sim
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Vitor> Obrigado !
<Rudolf> Vitor: não recomendo instalar assim
<Rudolf> Vitor: apesar de ser fácil
<Rudolf> Vitor: vamos supor que o pacote a dependa de b e c
<Rudolf> Vitor: ok, você acha b e c
<Rudolf> Vitor: e também instala usando dpkg -i
<Rudolf> Vitor: se vc tiver a sorte de não ferrar os pacotes atualmente instalados
<Rudolf> Vitor: pode ser que no futuro, ao atualizar quebre todo seu sistema de dependências
<Rudolf> Vitor: sugiro sempre utilizar o apt/aptitude/central de programas
<hggdh> +1
<Rudolf> Vitor: que mantém o sistema de pacotes estável
<Vitor> entendi
<converge> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> aloha!
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-15
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> lao
<Rudolf> loa
<Owlcarrier> oal
<Owlcarrier> aol
<Elfon_> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<henrique_> Olá
<henrique_> Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<henrique_> gays
<henrique_> sexo é legal
<henrique_> flw
<lieber> ...
<henrique_> porque meu backbox trava quando abro o mozilla ?
<henrique_> ¬¬
<henrique_> vlw
<usucapiao> henrique, já tentou postar sua dúvida no http://askubuntu.com/ ?
<henrique_> não
<rdfarias> alguem online
<Super_Ape> oi, bom dia.
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rafael> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<rafael> tudo certo
<mirqui> blza , isso que serve :)
<rafael> yeah, peace out
<Fiscal> bom dia a todos!
<CyberWorld> bom dia
<Armando> Boa tarde.
<Armando> Estou com a vers'ao 10.04 e gostaria de atualiza-la.
<Armando> esta atualiza;'ao pode ser automatica ou so por CD
<CyberWorld> é oq rapaiz
<CyberWorld> vc quer atualizar que versao de linux e qual distribuição ?
<Fiscal> opa!
<ohua> caros, uma dúvida bem iniciante. eu gostaria de criar uma rede no virtualbox para estudo contendo um servidor para cada tipo de serviço como dhcp, dns, firewall, ntp, samba, impressao, tudo isso numa rede interna, e uma vpn externa. é possivel?
<Elfon> ohua: o que sei é que se vc configurar a rede da máquina virtual como Bridge aí vc pode navegar e compartilhar pastas
<Elfon> a máquina virtual fica com ip separado
<ohua> obrigado Elfon, mas então é possivel DHCP, DNS e NTP dentro da rede em vms separadas apenas com o firewall na rede interna e mais bridge né?
<Elfon> pelo que sei funciona como uma máquina independente...inclusive no roteador vc pode vê-la ao listar os pcs conectados
<ohua> Elfon, entendi. obrigado. o que eu queria é deixar só o firewall na interna e bridge e todas as demais na interna e só a vpn em bridge.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ad0nai> mirqui, boa!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Vitor> Boa tarde a Todos !
<Vitor> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<mirqui> fala , se der te ajudo
<Vitor> gostaria de deixar a barra da área de trabalho superior do ubuntu transparente.
<mirqui> opa , desculpa , precisei sair um pouco
<mirqui> vai em configurações
<mirqui> aparencias
<mirqui> comportamento ,
<mirqui> só não sei se dá para ficar transparente , mas dá para ocultar ela
<Vitor> hun, eu tentei tambem por essa forma ai.
<ule> alguem usa amazon RDS aqui?
<mirqui> ule , vc pode ajudar o vitor?
<ule> nao
<ule> eu nao uso ubuntu como desktop.. so ubuntu server
<ule> sorry
<mirqui> vitor tenta o hggdh
<mirqui> eles são mais avançados
<mirqui> só sei por esses dois jeitos
<Vitor> Mirqui , valeu !!!! Muito obrigado !!!!
<mirqui> boa sorte :_
<mirqui> :)
<Vitor> mais sou iniciante , completamente leigo, não faço ideia do que seja isso hggdh ,,, rs
<mirqui> é um outro user
<mirqui> outro do chat :)
<mirqui> vc só usa ubuntu?
<Vitor> em casa sim
<mirqui> o linux mint tbm é muito legal
<Vitor> instalei tem uns 3 dias a versão mais recente.
<mirqui> se vc quer um visual novo , dá uma olhada nele
<Vitor> estou gostando muito !
<mirqui> a 14.10?
<Vitor> sim esse mesmo 64 bits
<mirqui> eu uso a 14.04
<mirqui> a última saiu a pouco tempo?
<Vitor> tem muita diferença assim?
<mirqui> quase nenhuma , tive vendo um vídeo ,
<Vitor> essa eu instalei tem 3 dias
<mirqui> é que por ser muito nova , pode ainda ter bugs
<mirqui> eu sempre espero uns 3 , 4 meses depois de lançada para experimentar
<Vitor> eu queria algo diferente no meu computador, e inovei completamente, dei uma olhada nos videos na internet e instalei o ubuntu.
<mirqui> eu gosto muito tbm , já usei vários , preferi o ubuntu
<mirqui> estou asando a uns 2 anos
<mirqui> usando
<Vitor> bom, tomara que eu não tenha problemas com bugs.
<mirqui> acho que não , se tem é poucos
<mirqui> eu não me acertei com a com a última versão
<mirqui> mas agora já está mais acertada , mas prefiro ainda a 14.04
<mirqui> ela é lts
<Vitor> deixa eu te falar, estou sem net em casa, mais estava pensando em baixar alguns programas para o linux aqui do meu serviço, salvo em um pendrive e instalo em casa.
<Vitor> mais para instalar eu estava vendo que é bem complicado né..
<mirqui> ?? mais fácil que no windows
<mirqui> tem a central de programas
<mirqui> tem o synaptic o descobridor de muon
<mirqui> mas qual programa vc está querendo baixar?
<Vitor> eu gostaria de baixar um programa editor de fotos
<mirqui> dá uma olhada na central de programas ,
<mirqui> haaa tem o gimp , conhece?
<mirqui> é o photoshop do mundo livre
<Vitor> sim sim, ja ouvi falar eu nunca o utilizei mais vou querer baixar ele!
<mirqui> eu uso o vlc tbm para mídias ,
<Vitor> mais essa maquina aqui é windows, eu gostaria de baixar aqui para instalar em casa por pendrive.
<mirqui> mas os programas estão na central de programas ahaha , a central de programas está dentro do ubuntu
<mirqui> haaa vc não tem internet
<Vitor> teria que baixa-lo com extensão .DEB certo? seria a forma mais facil de se instalar?
<mirqui> sim , vc só da 2 cliques
<mirqui> em casa vc tem internet?
<Vitor> em casa estou sem internet :(
<Vitor> isso que me quebra...
<Vitor> pois pela central de programas é facinho.....
<mirqui> mas o gimp tem como vc baixar pelo pendrive no seu pc de casa
<Vitor> eu tenho que baixar daqui do meu serviço e salvar num pendrive....
<mirqui> vc pega no site  , qualquer site que disponibilize ele e instala no ubuntu
<Vitor> ai instalo em casa
<mirqui> sim
<mirqui> vc quer o gimp ?
<Vitor> me indicaria algum site para baixar programas .DEB , pois alem dele posso baixar outros tambem.
<CyberWorld> ele vai emular o sistema ?
<mirqui> http://www.gimp.org/downloads/
<CyberWorld> pq a maioria das distribuições linux vem com o gimp instalado
<mirqui> haaa , pode estar já no seu ubuntu
<mirqui> da uma olhada na pesquisa do ubuntu ou procura programa por programa
<CyberWorld> as que eu conheço q ja vem sao
<CyberWorld> debian, sentos,ubuntu,xubuntu,backbox,redhat
<Vitor> o gimp não veio instalado nele não.
<Vitor> eu instalei ele sem conexão com internet, talvez por conta disso não deve ter instalado....
<CyberWorld> que versao vc ta usando ?
<Vitor> a ultima agora 14.10
<CyberWorld> fii
<CyberWorld> essa vem
<CyberWorld> eu tenho ela aki
<Vitor> estranho
<Vitor> aki não tem , mais vou baixar ele aqui.
<CyberWorld> mermao
<CyberWorld> procura aew
<CyberWorld> editor de imagem gimp
<Vitor> kkk
<Vitor> sério ontem eu procurei e não tinha , mais agora eu baixei quando chegar em casa eu irei instalar.
<Vitor> e para jogos , saberia me indicar alguns sites que tenha jogos com extensão . DEB p download?
<CyberWorld> cara
<CyberWorld> faz o seguinte
<CyberWorld> tem um aplicativo ai no Ubuntu q ele faz download direto
<CyberWorld> e ele mostra todos os aplicativos disponiveis pro
<CyberWorld> linux
<CyberWorld> alguns poderão ser pagos mais a maioria é freeuser
<Vitor> entendi, mas é que essa maquina que estou é windows.
<CyberWorld> vc ta emulando o linux nela ?
<Vitor> não, eu gostaria de baixar os programas nessa maquina que é do meu serviço, para instalar em casa.
<Vitor> a net aqui é melhor.
<Vitor> net de casa é muito lenta..
<Vitor> demora muito, ai haja paciência... rsrs
<CyberWorld> na sua casa vc usa linux ou windows dai vc emula o linux
<CyberWorld> pq se for linux direto
<CyberWorld> tem um procedimento q vc pode copiar os arquivos de um linux pro outro
<Vitor> la em casa só linux !
<Vitor> no meu serviço é Windows..
<CyberWorld> o canal era vc emular o sistema na maquina do seu seviço
<CyberWorld> fazer a atualização
<CyberWorld> copiar os arquivos atualizados
<CyberWorld> e instalar na sua maquina pelo pen drive
<CyberWorld> mais ai tu tinha que ter conhecimentos avançado em linux
<CyberWorld> pq vc tem q seguir uma serie de comando
<Vitor> hun.... :(
<CyberWorld> tem um site q eles disponibilizam o download do pack de atualização do linux
<CyberWorld> mais agora n lembro qual é
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Vitor> Olá !!
<astroo-> ola
<Vitor> tava sumido !
<astroo-> eu nao...
<licensed> alguem conhece algum aplicativo pra ripar streaming de audio? tipo do itunes
<Rudolf> http://streamripper.sourceforge.net
<williamCLown> Boa noite
<williamCLown> sou novato no sistema operacional, estou a uma semana pesquisando e testando possibilidades
<williamCLown> para rodar jogos perfeitamente
<williamCLown> mas ao rodar jogos parece que wine nao reconhece que tenho placa de video e o fps cai drasticamente
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> nao existe milagres no linux em jogos
<astroo-> que placa e?
<williamCLown> sinceramente não quero desisntalar o linux e apenas achar uma maneira para rodar os jogos, ontem comprei o gta v e nao consegui jogar ainda
<williamCLown> gtx 550 ti
<williamCLown> i3
<williamCLown> 8 gb de memoria e 1 tb de hd
<astroo-> podes usar dual boot
<williamCLown> putz, eu nao queria voltar para windows
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> williamCLown: volte para windows
<Rudolf> williamCLown: e ponto
<Rudolf> williamCLown: estes jogos para windows não rodam no linux
<Rudolf> williamCLown: esqueça
<Rudolf> williamCLown: finito
<Rudolf> williamCLown: pare de perder tempo com wine
<Rudolf> williamCLown: alguns poucos jogos rodam no linux melhor que no windows
<Rudolf> williamCLown: e sem wine
<Rudolf> williamCLown: como Unreal Tournament 2004
<Rudolf> williamCLown: JOGÂO
<Rudolf> williamCLown: mas é exceção, e ficou no passado
<williamCLown> bom, então partiu windows entao
<williamCLown> obrigado pessoal
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-16
<Loser> Alguem pode me ajudar a reinstalar o torchat ?
<Loser> Alguem pode me ajudar a reinstalar o tor chat, tentei mas deu um erro de dependencia
<astroo-> sabes ingles?
<Loser> Um pouco portuga, pq ?
<astroo-> deve haver o canal sobre o tor algures
<Loser> dificil viu
<Loser> Eu vou desistir desse ubuntu, so me dah dor de cabeça
<astroo-> ai   #tor-project
<astroo-> ja agora diz que parte e complicada
<Loser> O tor project nao fala de TORCHAT
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> nao conheço o chat
<Loser> Entao...tinha a versao do sistema, que rodava mau pakas, ai eu baixei uma versao mais atual, e ela quebrou o sistema
<astroo-> ja tentaste a cersao beta 15?
<astroo-> versao
<Loser> Nn...o ubuntu rodava liso aqui, o torchat que quebrou ele
<astroo-> ok
<Loser> Eu gosto da filosofia do linux, mas eh uma dor de cabeça imensa quando começa dar esses problemas
<astroo-> calculo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Carlos_> Bom dia, por favor se alguem puder me ajudar !!!! tenho um ultrabook com o software de fabrica instalado em uma das partições para recuperação do sistema. e ja tenho o windows 8.1 em uma das partições. Estou tentando instalar o Ubuntu, mas o sistema nao deixa eu criar as partições primarias.
<mirqui> é o uefi , uma pequena armadilha da microsoft :)
<Carlos_> uefi....é preciso desabilitar esse serviço ou nao há como ?
<mirqui> não sei como te ajudar
<mirqui> tenta alguém mais avançado
<Carlos_> sem problemas, só de me informar que trata-se do uefi, já ajuda muito.
<mirqui> sabes como botar dual boot ou desabilitar o uefi?
<Carlos_> estou com a bios aberta mas nao consta esta função para habilitar ou desabilitar.
<mirqui> é bem difícil ,
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/uefi-desativar/1330952/
<Carlos_> maravilha, vou dar uma pausa e dar sequencia nisso. depois Eu retorno e se te encontrar te informo se deu certo. abs.....
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<Carlos_> valeu
<juliano> não estou conseguindo colocar tema no lightdm ubuntu 14.10
<mirqui> tentou usar o ubuntu tweak?
<mirqui> ou as ferramentas de ajuste do unity?
<juliano> sou novo no s.o estava fazendo um tuto para mudaça de layout porem não funciona depois de digitado os comandos
<mirqui> sou novo tbm , só sei por essas duas formas
<mirqui> tenta um user mais avançado
<juliano> uso esses comando mas não da resultado
<juliano> sudo xhost +SI:localuser:lightdm sudo su lightdm -s /bin/bash gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-grid false;exit sudo mv /usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png /usr/share/unity-greeter/logo.png.backup cd;wget -O logo.png http://drive.noobslab.com/data/Mac-14.10/ubuntu_logo.png sudo mv logo.png /usr/share/unity-greeter/;gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter draw-grid fals
<mirqui> o hggdh ou o lieber
<mirqui> xii , terminal não entendo nada
<mirqui> uso a central de programas e o synaptc
<juliano> o chat e geral ou apenas voce vê ??]
<mirqui> ahaha não , estou de bobeira aqui na internet e volta e meia vejo se dá para ajudar
<mirqui> todos da lista acho que estão on
<mirqui> é que eu abro o navegador minimizado
<mirqui> e dá para ver quando tem gente conversando no chat
<juliano> estou testando tinha instalado um hackinthos mas não funcionou bem to saindo do win
<mirqui> faz um certo tempo que não uso windows
<mirqui> sempre pegava temas no site baixaki
<mirqui> tem uns bem bacanas
<Elfon> Pessoal, como verificar quem tem permissão pra escrita em uma pasta compartilhada no samba?
<xGrind> Elfon, pra ver quem tem permissão, é ls -l
<xGrind> nao sei se funciona no samba
<xGrind> as permissões*
<Elfon> xGrind: o que significa  drwxrwxr-x 16 elfon elfon        4096 Abr 14 15:01 Downloads/
<xGrind> d = diretorio. r : leitura, w: escrita, x: execução. elfon é o dono da pasta, o owner
<Elfon> neste caso o grupo é o mesmo do usuário...certo?
<marcos_> bom dia
<xGrind> o owner tem permissão de leitura, escrita e execução, grupos tem as msm permissoes e outros sao nao podem escrever
<xGrind> Elfon, acho que sim
<Elfon> ok
<marcos_> galera, estou com um problema no meu card de driver broadcom 43241, por exemplo, não consigo recuperar informações sobre o card com os comandos lspci e nem lsusb. Poderiam me ajudar como eu faço o meu ubuntu reconhecer minha placa wifi
<mirqui> fala marcos :)
<marcos_> eu pesquisei muito na net e achei várias soluções em relação ao meu problema com wifi, tentei vários, por fim um resolveu meu problema para conectar. Porém a conexão não funciona a qualquer momento, e de tempos em tempos ela oscila de uma forma cabulosa até cair
<marcos_> a solução que achei foi instalar manualmente o driver e adicionar um arquivo txt com algumas funções muito doidas na mesma pasta em que meu driver (arquivo .bin) foi instalado, que é em /lib/firmware/bcm, dessa forma funciona porém oscila demais
<mirqui> tú usa proxy ?
<marcos_> não consigo utilizar meu linux de uma forma digna, estou tentando a mais de 1 mês a utilizar o sistema, adorei o ubuntu e não queria voltar para a bosta do windows, mas sem wifi é foda d++
<marcos_> pior que não mirqui. aqui a conexão é direta, somente o modem + roteador wireless
<marcos_> e meu ultrabook não tem conexão rj45, ele funciona somente com Wifi
<mirqui> teu modem está  ok?
<marcos_> sim sim
<marcos_> tenho outras máquinas utilizando normalmente a internet
<Elfon> xGrind: vc entende a configuração do samba?
<marcos_> pior que não é configuração na rede, tentei com outros modelos de roteadores wifi
<mirqui> é estranho , não é um problema comum
<mirqui> o ubuntu funciona normalmente com dual boot
<mirqui> seu problema está no ubuntu , na hora da instalação da internet
<mirqui> desistala e instala de novo
<xGrind> Elfon, nao :/ . mas eu tenho um tutorial aqui mostrando como configurar, se quiser eu te passo
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> eu não consigo acessar escrita
<Elfon> tá soda
<marcos_> eu achei que as distros baseadas em debian teriam suporte nativo ao modelo da broadcom 4324-1
<marcos_> então mirqui, eu já desistalei tantas vezes cara
<mirqui> ahaha velho , a zica te pegou
<mirqui> seu note é novo , certo?
<marcos_> já coloquei a versão 12.04 LTS, a versão 13.10 e a última que tentei foi a 14.04LTS
<mirqui> não sei se o debian tem algo a ver com a internet caindo
<marcos_> acho que é mais a compatibilidade do driver msm
<mirqui> haaa tenta o mint
<marcos_> pq o ubuntu funciona liso na minha máquina
<marcos_> já tentei ele
<mirqui> ee?
<xGrind> Elfon, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1PdocfCVQEW_GQ_J2y813mso3UHluMdzrI5aaPMd2cE0/edit?usp=sharing
<mirqui> que deu?
<marcos_> tipo meu único problema é no wifi mesmo, em todas as outras distros que já tentei ele não chega a ser reconhecido
<marcos_> nem mesmo quando eu tento instalar o driver compativel com meu card
<marcos_> somente no ubuntu que funcionou. Entrei em contato com a Sony, eles jogaram a pica para a broadcom
<xGrind> marcos_, usa dual boot?
<marcos_> não uso Grind
<marcos_> mas no windows funciona 100% o wifi
<xGrind> marcos_, voce disse que com o ubuntu funicionou, mas qual distro não funciona?
<xGrind> Elfon, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dWcnEDG59m0rsP3QnQbradF8EVTZivdkBqJMuxxY5mc/edit?usp=sharing
<xGrind> marcos_, é q tem um esquema de usar driver do windows
<Elfon> ok
<marcos_> xGrind, as distros que não funcionam é LinuxMind, Fedora, OpenSuse ... LinuxMind deve ser baseado em debian igual o ubuntu não entendo pq não funcionou
<xGrind> Elfon, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1azlQ1OcIKKjizAibnAnRdcc3B-JkcewcaDsdqPdcDW4/edit?usp=sharing
<xGrind> marcos_, olha isso http://imasters.com.br/artigo/3516/linux/usando-drivers-do-windows-em-maquinas-com-gnu-linux/
<mirqui> haha todas distros fáceis de instalar
<mirqui> foi azar mesmo
<Elfon> marcos_: você poderia tentar algo como ROSA, Openmandriva e MAgeia em live cd
<Elfon> marcos_: falo isso pq há poucos dias saiu uma atualização broadcom para o ROSA :)
<marcos_> xGrind vou ler esse tutorial que você me passou
<Elfon> marcos_: vc tb poderia tentar conectar pelo cabo e verificar se tem alguma atualização
<marcos_> mas antes, teria como eu baixar o NdisWrapper em um arquivo .deb ? pq eu quando tirar essa desgraça do windows, não vou ter internet no ubuntu, então tenho que fazer tudo manualmente
<marcos_> Elfon, não tenho como me conectar pela entrada rj45, meu ultrabook não tem a entrada =/
<Elfon> vixi
<marcos_> por isso ta tenso rsrs
<mirqui> teu modem é novo?
<xGrind> marcos_, http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/files/latest/download
<xGrind> só compilar. tem make, install
<marcos_> tipo, eu baixei o arquivo
<marcos_> dai quais são os passos ? é que sou meio leigo
<marcos_> eu faço make install e o nome do arquivo tar.gz ?
<xGrind> so make
<xGrind> depois sudo make install
<marcos_> entendi
<marcos_> mas eu preciso descompatar antes ?
<xGrind> sim
<marcos_> eu preciso especificar um arquivo no make install
<marcos_> ou somente preciso estar no diretorio corrente ?
<xGrind> descompacta e entra na pasta. dentro tem um arquivo chamado INSTALL. abre ele com o editor de texto e tem os passos
<marcos_> valeuuuuu xGrind
<marcos_> vou tentar aqui
<marcos_> valeu mesmo cara
<xGrind> tentae =)
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<marcos_> valeu mirqui pelo suporte rsrs
<mirqui> ahaha suporte furado :)
<mirqui> quem te ajudou foi o xgrind :)
<mirqui> só estou te desejando boa sorte para enchotar a zica do modem :)
<lieber> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<lieber> suave
<lieber> acordei tardao
<mirqui> boa , eu aqui já vou almoçar , até :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> hello people
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Vitor> Boa noite a todos !!!
<astroo-> ola
<Vitor> Pessoal com o Wine é possivel instalar o VirtualDJ ?
<Vitor> No linux ubuntu 14.10 ...
<Rudolf> não
<xGrind> Vitor, existe um programa parecido pra linux: Mixx
<Vitor> xGrind > vou baixar ele, obrigadão !!
<Gean> Olá
<Rudolf> olá
<astroo-> ola
<Gean> uso o aplicatico de mensagens Viber. Porem nas versões 14 o icone minimizado tem ficado no canto esquerdo, en vez de ficar no cando direito, ao lado do skype por exemplo
<Gean> o icone do viber fica bem em cima do icone X de fechar um programa
<Allan__> Ola pessoal hoje quando instalei o ubuntu apresentou esse erro ao realizar o login the system is running in low-graphics mode
<astroo-> ola
<Rudolf> Allan__: instalar o modulo da sua placa de video para rodar em high-graphics mode
<Allan__> meu pc nao possui placa de video pois e um computador de teste
<Rudolf> Allan__: todo pc possui placa de video
<Rudolf> Allan__: se não você não veria nada
<Rudolf> Allan__: no monitor
<Rudolf> Allan__: agora, se seu pc não possui uma placa de video boa
<Rudolf> Allan__: aí é outra história
<Rudolf> Allan__: e o erro provavelmente não tem solução
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-17
<Allan__> resouvi o problema
<Allan__> aumentei a memoria na configuraçao da placa mae
<Allan__> pra video
<Rudolf> boa junim
<Rudolf> pensou, resolveu
<Guest56111> UBUNTU 15.10    EM   23 ABRIL   CONFIRMA ?
<xGrind> outubro
<xGrind> mes.ano => 2015.outubro
<xGrind> ano.mes
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alexandre__> boa noite queria ajuda pois sou novo usuario do ubuntu não está conectando a net meu provedor pede que faça uma rede pppoe com senha e nome de usuario para logar a net alem de roconhecer o id da placa de red
<Alexandre__> boa noite queria ajuda pois sou novo usuario do ubuntu não está conectando a net meu provedor pede que faça uma rede pppoe com senha e nome de usuario para logar a net alem de roconhecer o id da placa de red
<CyberWorld> BOM DIA PESSOARL
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<carom> BOM DIa !   Pessoal POR FAVOR, alguma dica de como formatar um CARTAO DE MEMORIA no 14.04 ?  Na opcao "Discos" ele so formata pendrive, a opcao sempre fica apagada quando é um cartao de memoria... Por favor ALGUMA DICA ? MUITO OBRIGADO!
<Elfon> Bom dia...Como mudo a fonte padrão o LibreOffice Calc?
<Elfon> carom: verifica se não precisa montar ou desmontar o cartão no gerenciador de arquivos
<mirqui> elfon , olha só
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+Como+mudo+a+fonte+padr%C3%A3o+o+LibreOffice+Calc
<Elfon> mirqui: já li vários e nada... no writer é bem fácil
<Elfon> mas no calc não achei nada ainda
<mirqui> mas a fonte é que nem no writer elfon , é só escolher
<mirqui> preciso ir daqui a pouco estou de volta
<Elfon> se fosse tão simples taria feito
<carom> elf
<carom> Elfon: ja tentei isso 1000 vezes :(
<Elfon> carom: faz o seguinte...usa o gparted
<Elfon> só vai precisar da senha do root...mas é bem tranquilo
<carom> vou tentar, muito obrigado
<Elfon> carom: depois posta ae o resultado
<carom> Elfon: oi... acho que fiz besteira rs rs  Nao tava formatando ai cliquei em "delete" e apagou tudo. Agora preciso "criá-lo" de novo... Esse cartao vai pra um Celular SIMPLES, sem sistema operacional (e vai ser presente, nao tenho como estar se vai funcionar...) POR FAVOR, saberia dizer qual o formato indicado ? EXT 1,2,3,4 ou FAT 16,32 ou Ntfs ?
<carom> muito obrigado
<Elfon> carom: geralmente o celular que aceita cartão de memória tem uma opção de formatar
<Elfon> carom: em relação a celulares não sei o formato mais comum....de modo geral em outros aparelhos é FAT32
<carom> Elfon: muito obrigado! acho que tenho um celular velho aqui pra testar...  ja mando mais noticias! obrigad D+
<carom> Elfon: olha, ate nesse programa nao ta indo...  Unable to open /dev/sdb read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/sdb has been opened read-only.
<carom> aparentemente formtata, ai eu tiro e bota de tudo continua la, nada é alterado
<carom> OBS: o botaozinho do cartao está "aberto"
<Elfon> carom: tem q formatar como root
<carom> mas como ?
<Elfon> se não der certo muda a posição da chave
<carom> entrar no root no terminal antes?
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> ou executa o gparted...ele vai pedir a senha de root
<carom> até esqueci de tanto tempo ...
<carom> pra entra no root é  " su " ?
<Elfon> sudo su
<carom> por favor, e depois pra voltar ao normal como eh mesmo ?
<Elfon> exit
<Elfon> ou somente fecha a janela do terminal :)
<carom> ue, que eu me lembre com o sudo su ele fica direto ativado, pra sempre, ate que botemos o comando oposto...
<carom> pelo menos nas outras versoes era assim
<Elfon> bom...não deveria ser assim não
<mirqui> e ai elfon , conseguiu acertar a fonte ?
<Elfon> sim...depois de muita ralação
<mirqui> como vc fez?
<mirqui> no meu está no menu
<Elfon> basicamente....vai em Formatar ==> Estilo e Foramatação ==> Modifica o Padrão para os valores desejados...depois vai em Arquivo ==> Modelo==> Salvar como Modelo ....depois de salvo tem q definir este novo modelo como padrão
<Elfon> mirqui: o calc é diferente do writer
<mirqui> no meu está como no writer
<mirqui> fica no menu de baixo
<Elfon> mirqui: já tentou alterar e depois criar um novo documento?
<mirqui> espera , vou ver
<mirqui> voltou a fonte padrão
<mirqui> tentei 4 fontes para escrever no calc , quando salvei e fui para o outro documento , voltou a padrão
<mirqui> era este o seu problema?
<mirqui> vc pode fazer seu estilo tbm , botar a fonte que quizer , depois copiar toda a tabela e salvar as duas
<mirqui> ai vai ter sempre um modelo que vc programou sem mexer em formatação
<Elfon> sim
<mirqui> é meio trabalhoso ter que formatar cada estilo de planilha
<mirqui> então da para fazer um padrão para cada planilha só copiando a matriz ( planilha original)
<darlin> sou novo no ubuntu, porque a tela fica cinza e trava as vezes?
<Alex_____> Qual a Última versão do Ubuntu o 14.04.2 TLS ou o 14.10 ?
<darlin> 14.10
<Alex_____> Porque na pagina em official aprece em cima de todos o 14.04.2 TLS?
<Alex_____> Aparece a versao 14.04.02 TLS em destaque e n'ao o 14.110 porque?
<Alex_____> Ainda n'ao respondeu a minha pergunta
<darlin> qual site?
<darlin> porque a onde eu entrei ta em destaque
<Alex_____> Darlin eu entrei no site official http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Alex_____> Neste link est[a o 14.04.2 TLS em destaque por isso a duvida em saber qual e a versao final ate agora
<Alex______> Neste link esta o 14.04.2 TLS em destaque por isso a duvida em saber qual e a versao final ate agora
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<nino> qual o melhor programa windows para criar um pen drive bootavel com a iso do ubuntu utopic unicor?
<mirqui> o melhor é difícil , depende de cada um
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/busca/?q=pendrive+bootavel&so=1&buscar=
<mirqui> da uma olhada
<mirqui> esse já usei , é bom , o lili
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/download/lili-usb-creator.htm
<nino> ok vou da uma testada em uns, qndo o notebook vem com drive de cd/dvd é uma mão na roda, mas esses nets q só tem usb e memory card são um saco pra formatar
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<nino> valeu aí :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lzkill> olá pessoal... estou tendo um problema com meu novo pen drive (sandisk extreme)... sempre que eu o conecto à máquina a rede cai...
<lzkill> alguém tem idéia do que pode estar acontecendo?
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-18
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lzkill> blz... o dmesg quando eu insiro o pen drive... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841554
<astroo-> se nao tiveres pressa repete a cada meia hora a duvida
<lzkill> blz, vou tentar...
<converge> lzkill: qual a duvida?
<astroo-> lzkill
<astroo-> blz... o dmesg quando eu insiro o pen drive... http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841554
<lzkill> converge: meu novo pen drive faz o acesso à rede congelar... ele contém apenas uma partição ntfs e uma pasta com criptografia efs
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> não para de chover por aqui
<mirqui> ahaha aqui fez cara feia ontem
<xGrind> bom dia
<xGrind> mora onde Rudolf ?
<mirqui> hoje estava marcando chuva , mas até agora nada
<Rudolf> xGrind: Dourados - MS
<mirqui> fala xgrind :)
<xGrind> alguem manja de java?
<mirqui> só sei instalar no pc
<xGrind> ja vi o erro aqui kk
<mirqui> que erro?
<xGrind> criei um metodo pra adicionar uma String num indice do vetor, mas esqueci de mudar. o vetor estava como inteiro
<mirqui> integer?
<mirqui> mas string não é só para letras , sem usar números?
<xGrind> sim. por isso deu erro. eu copiei o metodo q era inteiro pra mudar só onde era String e esqueci de mudar o vetor tb. mas era erro bobo
<mirqui> deu mistmach error ,
<mirqui> erro misto
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> mismatch error == erro misto
<Rudolf> essa foi boa
<Rudolf> An unsuitable match or a lack of correspondence.
<Rudolf> to match badly or unsuitably.
<Rudolf> está mais para não correspondente mirqui
<mirqui> ahaha calma
<mirqui> estudei isto a muito tempo , ou seja , já me esquecí de muita coisa
<mirqui> estudei em visual básic
<xGrind> mirqui, erro de tipo. esperava int, foi encontrado String
<mirqui> mas em todas linguagens a lógica quando se põe nas variáveis , números e letras dá este tipo de erro
<mirqui> sim , é isso
<mirqui> que vc estava fazendo?
<xGrind> eu sei kk. é q tinha esquecido de mudar
<mirqui> que vc estava programando?
<xGrind> um exercicio de java com orientação a objeto. só nao sei como exibir os valores de um vetor usando um metodo
<mirqui> xiii , fico te devendo , não entendo nada de java
<mirqui> mas pega um exercício parecido que vc já tenha feito , lá pode te dar uma luz
<Rudolf> xGrind: for (i=0;i++;i<tamanho_do_vetor)
<xGrind> sem metodo é de boa, o problema é q em metodo tem o return
<Rudolf> xGrind: printf("Valor do vetor %d",vetor[i])
<Rudolf> xGrind: return(vetor[i])
<mirqui> tipo 1+2 = 3 , retorna valor?
<xGrind> nao da certo, pq o return tem q estar fora do laço
<xGrind> isso q ta pegando
<Rudolf> xGrind: ha
<Rudolf> xGrind: então falta pouco para sair
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc sabe fazer
<Rudolf> xGrind: manda o resultado para uma variável de entrada
<Rudolf> xGrind: e devolve A VARIÁVEL na saída
<Rudolf> xGrind: para quem chama o método
<xGrind> vdd. coloquei isso, vamos ver se funciona. vlw =)
<Rudolf> xGrind: o problema é que se vc vai precisar fazer o loop no main
<Rudolf> xGrind: se não a variável vai receber ou todo o vetor ou o último valor apenas
<xGrind> o loop é na classe, fora do main
<Rudolf> xGrind: vai ter que decidir o que você quer
<xGrind> o main vai ser só pra chamar essa classe
<mirqui> main é início
<Rudolf> xGrind: e vc não pode chamar a método dentro do loop? está especificado?
<mirqui> depois vem { tal , tal}
<Rudolf> mirqui: main é principal
<Rudolf> mirqui: não necessariamente "início"
<mirqui> depois variavel
<mirqui> depois {
<Rudolf> xGrind: se vc quiser ter todo o vetor, sua variável tem que ser do tipo vet
<mirqui> e ai começa a programação
<xGrind> é assim: tenho que criar uma tv, e tem varios set e get: ligar tv, setar os canais num vetor de 63 posiçoes. exibir os canais que estão sintonizados
<Rudolf> xGrind: tomando o cuidado para o tamanho da mesma ser o mesmo do vetor de retorno
<xGrind> da uma olhada ai https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ojzvwk4mrcx8bkp/AAAxN0TvNvVztlbtYJrN9D0fa/Listas%20de%20exerc%C3%ADcios/FATEC-ADS-3-POO-EXERCICIOS-01-ORIENTACAO-A-OBJETOS-Entregar-29-abr-2015.pdf?dl=0
<mirqui> este é o seu projeto?
<Rudolf> pelo menos o tamanho está fixo
<Guest83786> bom dia
<Guest83786> tou com duvida
<mirqui> oi , fala?
<Rudolf> Guest83786: não diga que está com dúvida
<Rudolf> Guest83786: apenas pergunte
<Guest83786> tenho instalado em uma das minha maquina o programa  linux ubuntu mais com certo tempo o teclado não responder o mose funciona norma
<Rudolf> corrigindo, linux não é UM programa, é um sistema operacional
<Rudolf> Guest83786: tipo de teclado tem nesta máquina?
<mirqui> é o teclado numérico?
<Guest83786> sim
<Guest83786> letras e numeros
<mirqui> usa num look que funciona
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest83786> funciona normal liga e desliga
<Guest83786> lock liga e desliga
<Guest83786> não seria hibernação?
<mirqui> num lock liga o teclado numérico
<Guest83786> sim
<mirqui> aquele da direita do teclado
<Guest83786> da direita acima do numeral 7
<mirqui> isso ,
<Guest83786> mais as letras não funciona
<mirqui> deve ser algo que vc está fazendo
<Guest83786> tenho ficar todo tempo mexendo no mose para não parar o teclado
<mirqui> xii , não faço a mínima idéia do que seja
<Guest83786>  tenho ficar todo tempo mexendo no mose para não parar o teclado
<mirqui> tenta o rudolf e o xgrind , eles são avançados
<Guest83786> eu acho que seja hibernação
<mirqui> seu teclado está bem plugado?
<Guest83786> sim
<mirqui> não tem nada a ver uma coisa com outra
<xGrind> Guest83786, qual a versao do ubuntu?
<mirqui> hibernação é só um estado do pc
<Guest83786> entrada do teclado ps2 não é usb
<mirqui> preciso ir , boa sorte
<Rudolf> um dmesg ajudaria
<Rudolf> mas o cabra se foi
<Rudolf> paciência
<xGrind> kk
<Dead_Thinker> Bom dia :)
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: dia
<Dead_Thinker> Uso o Ubuntu 14.10 ha algumas semanas, mas vez ou outra ele trava, nenhuma aplicaçao responde, o relogio para, como se a gui travasse, o teclado ainda responde (capslock), ainda consigo mudar para o CTRL+ALT+F5 por exemplo, mas ai trava total, e n responde mais nada
<Dead_Thinker> ai tenho que forçar o reboot, alguem passou por isso com um dell inspiron?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: você tem conhecimento acerca de logs?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: qual a carga do sistema quando ocorre o travamento?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: você já tentou utilizar algum software de monitoramento?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: as causas de travamento em notebooks geralmente estão relacionadas a superaquecimento
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: você já tentou monitorar a temperatura do seu sistema? na bios (se tiver como) tem a opção de reboot em caso de superaquicimento ativada?
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, a última vez (alguns minutos atrás hehe), eu não tinha muita coisa aberta
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: não depende do número, mas da carga
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, acho que o monitoramento deve estar ligado sim, vou checar, quanto a logs, tenho xp, mas que logs recomenda checar?
<Rudolf> XP ?
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, hum, ok, obrigado
<Rudolf> ???
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, xp = experiência hehe
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, coisa de gamer hehe
<Rudolf> tava pensando no Windows Xuxa Park
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: os logs estão em /var/log
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, eu sei, mas recomenda algum específico?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: para os logs do X vc pode checar /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dead_Thinker> syslog, etc
<Dead_Thinker> hum, boa
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: os logs do sistema /var/log/dmesg ajudam
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: em relação a hardware, mas depende de como estão setados sua ACPI, lm_sensors etc
<robson> Bom dia gostaria do seu auxilio tenho instalado em uma das minha maquina o Linux ubuntu 10 tenho problema com meu o teclado numerico com certo tempo ele para de funcionar tenho que ficar mexendo no mose o tempo todo para o teclado não trava obs: depois que trava o teclado o mose mesmo assim funciona o NUM LOCK teclado liga e desliga o CAPS LOCK liga e desliga eu acredito tem haver com a configuração do teclado o que faço?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: para monitoramente você pode usar htop, lm_sensors, acpi, glances, iotop, atop, etc
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: lm_sensors seria fundamental para temperatura
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, hum, muito obrigado cara
<Rudolf> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Rudolf> Core 0:       +85.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Core 2:       +89.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> o meu está assim agora
<Rudolf> to compilando uns pacotes pesados
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, acho que vou instalar um daqueles widgets que mostram o monitoramente, assim se travar terei na tela a info
<robson> Bom dia gostaria do seu auxilio tenho instalado em uma das minha maquina o Linux ubuntu 10 tenho problema com meu o teclado numerico com certo tempo ele para de funcionar tenho que ficar mexendo no mose o tempo todo para o teclado não trava obs: depois que trava o teclado o mose mesmo assim funciona o NUM LOCK teclado liga e desliga o CAPS LOCK liga e desliga eu acredito tem haver com a configuração do teclado o que faço?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é, tem o conky e o gkrellm
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mas sem o suporte a sensores, dado pelo lm_sensors, vão pegar apenas o load do sistema (RAM/CPU)
<Rudolf> robson: se for apenas configuração é só reconfigurar
<xGrind> Rudolf, usou que programa pra ver a temperatura?
<Rudolf> xGrind: lm_sensors
<robson> a onde encontr
<Rudolf> robson: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rudolf> robson: mas parar do nada, eu não creio ser configuração
<Rudolf> robson: tá mais para pau mesmo
<Rudolf> robson: já checou seus logs?
<xGrind> Adapter: ISA adapter
<xGrind> Core 0:       +18.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<xGrind> Core 1:       +18.0°C  (crit = +100.0°C)
<Rudolf> xGrind: congelado seu sistema hein
<xGrind> ja tinha =)
<Rudolf> pqp
<robson> ok vou verifica depois retorno
<Rudolf> xGrind: tu mora NO POLO NORTE?
<xGrind> kkk
<xGrind> processador de tablet. nao esquenta =)
<Rudolf> robson: se precisar cole seus logs RELEVANTES no pastebin e coloque os links aqui
<xGrind> isso pq a temperatura aqui ta 25º
<Rudolf> xGrind: não esquentar é uma coisa, esfriar é outra
<Rudolf> xGrind: tem algo errado aí não?
<Rudolf> xGrind: certeza que está calibrado?
<xGrind> Rudolf, nao esquenta mesmo. o cooler é quase do tamanho de uma moeda de 1 real kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: que tablet é esse?
<xGrind> é pc, mas o processador é de tablet. intel atom d525
<Rudolf> netbook?
<xGrind> nao
<Rudolf> xGrind: vc usa alguma IDE para programar em java nesse "pc"?
<xGrind> uso o geany
<xGrind> Rudolf, olha a placa mae http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/pegatron-ipxpv-d3-dc-gb-d525-dualcore-1mb-18ghz-2xddr3-sodimm-mini-itx-i-img1-129311481878.php
<Rudolf> xGrind: quanto de RAM?
<xGrind> 4gb
<xGrind> 2 pente de 2gb. usa memoria ram de notebook
<Rudolf> rapaz, 18°
<Dead_Thinker> http://pastebin.com/c0EmLc12
<Dead_Thinker> :P
<Rudolf> sinistro
<Rudolf> temp ok
<Rudolf> você pode usar o watch
<xGrind> o dia que chegar a 54° aqui, eu fico louco kk
<Rudolf> watch -n 1 sensors
<Rudolf> e verificar variações
<Dead_Thinker> vcs recomendam o conky ou o gkrellm ?
<Rudolf> xGrind: vish, o meu aqui frita
<xGrind> Rudolf, tipo, pra jogar não rola, eh fraco. mas pra programar, usar o libreoffice, firefox, ouvir musica, skype. essas coisas é de boa
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: os dois
<Dead_Thinker> hum, ok, obrigado
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: vc escolhe
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: alias, o conky configura na mão
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: o gkrellm no mouse
<Rudolf> xGrind: imagino
<xGrind> pra manutenção tb é de boa. só abro e passo o pincel pra tirar poeira e ja era. nao usa pasta termica, pq o processador é direto na placa mãe
<xGrind> Rudolf, esse watch mostra q fica variando entre 18 e 21. nao passa disso
<Rudolf> xGrind: é, aqui tá entre 79/80
<Rudolf> xGrind: é, aqui tá entre 79/90, alias
<xGrind> kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: mas tá acabando a compilção
<Rudolf> xGrind: e olha que a carcaça do notebook é de aluminio
<Rudolf> xGrind: já tinha fritado o cpu se fosse dessas comuns
<xGrind> nao gosto de notebook nem tablet.
<Rudolf> xGrind: tem suas vantagens
<Rudolf> estou aqui deitado
<Rudolf> acho que preciso passar um ar-comprimido no meu note aqui
<Rudolf> a temp FRIA dele é 41°
<xGrind> o loco
<xGrind> lembro q o primeiro pc era um amd duron, esquentava muito. nao sei que temperatura chegava, mas era horrivel
<Rudolf> xGrind: esse aqui é i5
<xGrind> veio com windows 98, 128 de ram, 20gb de hd. todo dia dava tela azul
<Rudolf> nuss
<Rudolf> bons tempos k6-II
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> começava abrir varias janelas e tinha q reiniciar kk
<xGrind> mulecada de hj não sabe a emoção q era usar essas coisas, internet discada. ficar ali esperando carregar a imagem do site
<Rudolf> xGrind: eu tenho um modem/router da intel até hoje
<Rudolf> xGrind: raridade
<Rudolf> xGrind: modem com 4 portas de lan
<Rudolf> xGrind: comprei no mercado livre para não ter que esquentar a cabeça com winmodem
<Rudolf> xGrind: eu até tinha um conexant
<Rudolf> xGrind: mas com a licensa free ele funcionava apenas na metade da capacidade
<Dead_Thinker> http://i.imgur.com/ixkXlXl.png
<xGrind> caramba. qts nucleos tem ai?
<Dead_Thinker> 8
<xGrind> o.O
<Dead_Thinker> Quando eu tinha windows nesse note, depois de atualizar os drivers de video, quando jogava por muito tempo ele esquentava pra kct, que desligava hhehe
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: tu viu que vc pode customizar e juntar os graficos de CPU em um resumido único né?
<Rudolf> o meu PC desligava por que o estabilizados não aguentava o tranco de energia da nvidia
<Rudolf> bizarro
<Rudolf> tive que comprar um nobreak
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é, a carga está baixa
<xGrind> estabilizador serve pra nada. poe filtro de linha e ja era
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: fora aquele 62° no final, está tudo ok
<Rudolf> xGrind: já tinha filtro de linha
<Rudolf> xGrind: pior que era um estabilizador com bateria da SMS
<xGrind> mas poe só o filtro e tira o estabilizador.
<Rudolf> xGrind: simplesmente não aguentava
<Rudolf> xGrind: agora já tem o nobreak, jáelvis
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, hum ok, vou ver, obrigado.
<xGrind> tenho um estabilizador aqui, q desliga ou reinicia o pc qndo ligo o ventilador de teto. qndo ligo no filtro de linha, acontece nada. qualquer fonte consegue estabilizar mais rapido que o estabilizador , pq ele usa rele' q é bem mais lento
<xGrind> qualquer coisa aquela tranqueira reinicia ou desliga
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, estranho que as vezes to com vários apps abertos e n trava, programando etc, e as vezes to só com o Firefox/Skype e sublime e trava, mas é como tu falou
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: e os logs? o que dizem?
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, n vi nada legivel la, n tem timestamp hehe, coisa de newbie
<Dead_Thinker> esperava ver algum crasshdump ou algo assim
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: improvável
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: principalmente se travar antes do sistema escrever
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: crashdump em aplicação não trava tudo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: só a aplicação
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: da um ls /var/log e cola no pastebin
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: vou lhe dizer que arquivos podem nos ajudar
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, pow, mto obrigado pela ajuda
<Dead_Thinker> http://pastebin.com/xpY4nXf5
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: tu tem servidor web rodando nessa máquina?
<Dead_Thinker> sim, tá no autostart, mas desligo as vezes
<Dead_Thinker> ngin
<Dead_Thinker> nginx
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: ummmm
<Dead_Thinker> removi o apache
<Dead_Thinker> basicamente, nginx,php/php-fpm, mysql e postgresql
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: coloca no pastebin (alternatives.log, pm*, apport.log, syslog, boot.log, bootstrap.log, udev, upstart, dmesg, Xorg.0.log, fsck, gpu-manager.log, kern.log, lightdm, )
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: quando colocar o link aqui, coloca o nome do arquivo para eu não me perder
<Dead_Thinker> alternatives.log - http://pastebin.com/3aRWFs1P
<Rudolf> nada neste
<Dead_Thinker> pm-powersave.log - http://pastebin.com/idVBBpKC
<Dead_Thinker> pm-suspend - http://pastebin.com/ARBeWggD
<jonatas> boa tarde, comprei um computador com o linux ubuntu instalado,mais tudo que eu vo fazer pede uma senha do adm,que eu nao tenho,e a loja tambem nao tem,existe alguma senha que vai de fabrica?
<Dead_Thinker> apport.log - ta vazio (mas já deu pau uma vez esse app)
<Dead_Thinker> syslog - http://pastebin.com/tZ40rrq
<Dead_Thinker> boot - http://pastebin.com/Ez5FWVKd
<Rudolf> jonatas: sudo su -
<Rudolf> jonatas: e coloca a senha
<Rudolf> jonatas: que vc quiser
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: exceto um I/O error no pm-powersave.log, nada
<Dead_Thinker> bootstrap - http://pastebin.com/ZKnuycx8
<jonatas> ja tentei esse comando eu mudo a senha mais dae o pc para de funcionar.
<Dead_Thinker> udev - http://pastebin.com/bXWa0Ujy
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: nada no pm-suspend
<Rudolf> jonatas: defina "para de funcionar"
<Dead_Thinker> upstart tem vários logs no dir, qual deles tu precisa?
<Dead_Thinker> dmesg - http://pastebin.com/EmqN7ck4
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: pula esse
<jonatas> descupe, ele trava.
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: o syslog apareceu que foi removido
<Rudolf> jonatas: bom, então sugiro reinstalar
<Rudolf> jonatas: não é o comportamento normal
<Rudolf> jonatas: mudar senha e travar
<Dead_Thinker> Xorg.9.log - http://pastebin.com/aJRGmtyC
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: nada no boot
<jonatas> e quando reinicia, continua com a mesma senha do adm.
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: Xorg.0.log apenas
<Dead_Thinker> syslog - http://pastebin.com/jECekm7d
<Rudolf> jonatas: sudo su -
<Rudolf> jonatas: passwd
<Dead_Thinker> ops, o q mandei foi o 0
<Rudolf> jonatas: é isso que vc faz?
<jonatas> sim
<Dead_Thinker> fsck - vazio
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: nada no boostrap
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: udev deu como privado
<Dead_Thinker> gpu-manager.log - http://pastebin.com/jwxj2srZ
<Dead_Thinker> udev - http://pastebin.com/bXWa0Ujy
<jonatas> sabe me dizer se tem alguma senha padrao?
<Rudolf> jonatas: não tem senha padrão
<Rudolf>  3
<Rudolf> down vote
<Rudolf> 	
<Rudolf> By default root does not have a password and the root account is locked until you give it a password.
<Rudolf> When you installed Ubuntu you were asked to create a user with a password. If you gave this user a password as requested then this is the password you need. If not, or you have forgotten it, then you need to set a password.
<Dead_Thinker> kern - https://www.friendpaste.com/5E8P3InuralZtbRJefcG6V
<jonatas> vlw pela ajuda,brigado.
<Dead_Thinker> (pastebin já deu o limite free hehe)
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: heuheiuheiuehiuehe
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: achei duas coisas no dmesg ligado ao video
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: pode ser o motivo
<Rudolf> [    4.576467] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device
<Rudolf> [    4.576468] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier
<Rudolf> [    4.593884] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<Rudolf> [    4.614156] ACPI: Video Device [PEGP] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)
<Rudolf> [    4.614205] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:29/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input10
<Rudolf> [    4.614282] [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<Dead_Thinker> lightdm - https://www.friendpaste.com/5E8P3InuralZtbRJefcFwv
<Rudolf> [    7.974639] [drm:cpt_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A
<Dead_Thinker> hum...
<Rudolf> [    7.974647] [drm:cpt_serr_int_handler] *ERROR* PCH transcoder A FIFO underrun
<Dead_Thinker> uma coisa q notei
<Dead_Thinker> é que nos drivers adicionais, tem a opção de usar os proprietários
<Dead_Thinker> vale a pena ou melhor usar o xorg?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: cara, pelos logs
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: vale muito a pena você tentar
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mas se vc observar o seu /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: tem uma repetição bizarra ali
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: pode ser um IRQ storm travando seu sistema
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: o negócio é descobrir a origem
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mouse ou teclado
<Rudolf> reporting 10 5 17 141
<Rudolf> ehehehe
<Rudolf> google mostra que é um problema conhecido
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: vc tem o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf ????
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: bug
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: duas conclusões
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: 1) tu pode lascar seu sistema
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: 2) tirar o /etc/X11/xorg.conf (se vc usar) e atualizar os drivers para os proprietários
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: no caso da primeira conclusão, vc decide
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: na segunda, decidindo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: a primeira parte é reversível facilmente
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: cd /etc/X11/
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_bck
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: e reinicia
<Dead_Thinker> hum
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mas isso SE vc estiver usando o xorg.conf
<Dead_Thinker> eu uso um mouse, sem fio com o conector usb
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: a atualização do driver vem depois, caso retirar o xorg.conf resolver, vc faz se quiser
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: se vc não estiver usando o xorg.conf, aí só lhe resta usar os drivers proprietários
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é possível remover os drivers proprietários depois? sim é
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: marcando os pacotes que forem instalados, e removendo depois
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mas vai trampo de sua parte
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: se eu tentaria? sim, com certeza
<Dead_Thinker> https://www.friendpaste.com/5E8P3InuralZtbRJefAfvo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é, vc não tem o xorg.conf
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: significa que o udev está resolvendo tudo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: vc pode tentar usar o xorg.conf antes de colocar os drivers proprietários
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: matar o X, e tentar X -configure
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: ele vai criar um xorg.conf no /root
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: aí vc move ele para o /etc/X11/
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: mas eu não recomendo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: pelos erros no dmesg e no /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: acho que vale ir direto para colocar o driver proprietário
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: você chegou a procurar sobre ubuntu no seu hardware?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: eu faria isso
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: por exemplo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: meu notebook é um nvidia optimus  (uma merda para linux)
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: tem duas placas de video como o seu, mas só funciona a intel
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: eu não sei te dizer, se o seu sistema é assim
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: necessita do driver propietário para funcionar a ati
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: pelo que li, seu problema não é aquecimento
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, acho que o meu deve ser no mesmo jeito
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é bug no C mesmo
<Rudolf> ops
<Dead_Thinker> precisar dos drivers
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: bug no X mesmo
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: são paradas aleatórias, pelo que o povo escreve
<Dead_Thinker> Hum, foda :/
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: fora os drivers proprietários
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: está tudo atualizado aí?
<Dead_Thinker> sim, procuro atualização diária hehe, update freak
<Dead_Thinker> primeira coisa q faço ao ligar o note é update/upgrade :P
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é nóis!
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, recomenda instalar os drivers proprietários então?
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: recomendo
<Dead_Thinker> sem mover os arquivos xorg*
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: masssssssssssss, conta e risco é sua
<Dead_Thinker> ok
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: é, o modo automático é o melhor
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, cara, muito obrigado pela ajuda e paciência hehe
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: usar o xorg.conf atualmente é deprecated
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: e somente para casos muito especiais
<Rudolf> Dead_Thinker: disponha, ajudar é um prazer quando o cara quer aprender/ser ajudado
<Dead_Thinker> :)
<Cyberworld> Bom dia
<Dead_Thinker> bom dia
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf, uma última coisa, tem 2 opções aqui, a do updates seria melhor? deduzo que seja atualizada com mais frequencia hehe http://i.imgur.com/30ckbfu.png
<Cyberworld> é instalar o drive da placa de video é ?
<Dead_Thinker> Mudar do drive open pro proprietário.
<Cyberworld> humm
<Dead_Thinker> instalei o update, vou reiniciar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Dead_Thinker> boa
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Dead_Thinker> td
<Dead_Thinker> To achando que meu note tá esquentando mais depois da mudança de driver hehe
<Dead_Thinker> foda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PSKOL> iae
<PSKOL> iae
<astroo-> ola
<sam__> boa noite nao consigo instalar minha impressora xero 3025 no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> que erro da?
<sam__> nao consigo abrir o setup do cd de instalação
<sam__> ele nao roda automatico
<astroo-> no site da marca nao tem driver?
<sam__> só pra linux, win, mac e nao encontro ubuntu
<sam__> ja consegui obrigada a todos
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf_> huehieuhieuhe
<claiton> oi
<claiton> gostaria de saber como instalar o ubuntu em um pendrive
<astroo-> claiton  ola
<claiton>  gostaria de saber como instalar o ubuntu em um pendrive alguem sabe como
<claiton> oi astroo
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<claiton> ok obrigado astroo
<astroo-> ok
<claiton> sabe se precisa instalar swap
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-19
<manccini> oi boa noite, porq a tela fica cinza e trava as vezes?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> diz que hpc tens e versao do ubuntu
<astroo-> que pc
<manccini> 14.10
<manccini> mem. gib
<manccini> pro. amd phenon II x4 840 processor x4
<manccini> gallium 0.4 on nv96
<manccini> 64bit
<patrick_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<patrick_> instalei o ubuntu junto com windows 8.1, mas quando eu ligo o computador o dual boot n funciona, já entra direto no windows e não aparece mais o ubuntu
<patrick_> o windows 8.1 é nativo
<astroo-> isso tem 1 truque mas nao sei qual e mas facil de achar na net
<astroo-> patrick_  ve o privado
<patrick_> okay
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<DantexAUG> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<DantexAUG> tranquilo
<DantexAUG> e por ai?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<DantexAUG> sem grandes novidades hahaha
<DantexAUG> e você, o que me conta?
<mirqui> esperando o almoço , vai sair uma costela de panela :)
<DantexAUG> hahaha
<DantexAUG> aqui nem sei ainda o que vai ser
<DantexAUG> só beliscando pão...
<mirqui> ahaha cara , saindo comida é a conta :)
<DantexAUG> verdade
<mirqui> minha mãe e minha tia foram na venda comprar acompanhamentos para a comida , a carne já está fazendo
<mirqui> e eu fazer o que , estou cuidando ahaha
<mirqui> tem que dar apoio moral :)
<mirqui> que vc faz aqui no ubuntu-br ?
<DantexAUG> estive aqui outro dia com outro nick
<DantexAUG> falei com vc
<DantexAUG> sobre o gerenciador de janelas i3
<mirqui> haaa , e ai , se acertou ?
<DantexAUG> agora estou de volta, quero entrar quando puder para ajudar no que puder
<DantexAUG> deu certo
<mirqui> haaa legal :)
<DantexAUG> encontrei a resposta googlando
<mirqui> eu entendo pouco de linux
<DantexAUG> era o arquivo .config do i3, tinha que configurar os locales
<mirqui> faz uns 2 anos que comecei a usar , o que der eu ajudo
<DantexAUG> entendo pouco também
<DantexAUG> faz mais ou menos o mesmo tempo que estou usando
<mirqui> estava de saco cheio do windows
<mirqui> e com o bolso meio rasgado , cada vez que tinha que levar para o concerto
<DantexAUG> mas estou muito entusiasmado para aprender, me sinto muito mais livre do que nos outros sistemas proprietários que ja usei
<DantexAUG> pois é
<mirqui> numca saia menos do que 150 reais
<mirqui> tú está a fim de aprender
<mirqui> espera um pouco
<DantexAUG> o linux é mais transparente
<DantexAUG> até agora só usei a distribuição ubuntu mesmo
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<mirqui> o guia do iniciante
<mirqui> eu já usei várias distros
<DantexAUG> opa, legal cara!
<mirqui> mint , suse , puppy
<DantexAUG> e curtiu mais a ubuntu mesmo?
<mirqui> xubuntu , kubuntu
<mirqui> sim , foi a que mais gostei
<mirqui> mas o mint não fica a dever nada para o ubuntu
<DantexAUG> como estou começando achei melhor ir com ubuntu, pois como é mais popular é mais fácil conseguir ajuda
<mirqui> o suse é mais para quem quer trabalhar apenas
<mirqui> sim , todos os drivers funcionam
<mirqui> massssssssss
<mirqui> estou fazendo dual boot
<DantexAUG> com windows?
<mirqui> pq o nivel de tinta da impressora não aparece
<mirqui> sim , windows 7
<mirqui> tenho uma epson
<DantexAUG> ahh
<mirqui> mas uso o windows desplugado da internet
<DantexAUG> o ubuntu só driver pra HP?
<mirqui> só para ver o nivel de tinta
<mirqui> não , funciona direitinho a epson
<mirqui> só não tem esse detalhe de poder ver o nível de tinta
<DantexAUG> pode crer
<mirqui> até o cel consigo plugar , e é um windows phone
<DantexAUG> realmente inacreditável, as vezes fico com medo de ser sonho... uaeauuaheua
<mirqui> ??? por que?
<DantexAUG> um sistema tão bom e completo de graça...
<DantexAUG> uaheau
<mirqui> por que o windows é tão famoso?
<mirqui> por que ele tem propaganda
<DantexAUG> falo do ubuntu e não do windows
<mirqui> e é mais difundido
<mirqui> sim , mas o ubuntu quando pegar uma fatia maior do mercado
<mirqui> não sei se vai ficar gratis tbm
<mirqui> esse é meu medo
<mirqui> um momento
<DantexAUG> mas o windows apareceu a muito tempo e ja está enraizado na cultura das pessoas e tudo relacionado a linux é tido como algo muito técnico e difícil e isso assusta o usuário comum de desktop
<mirqui> oi , voltei
<mirqui> linux se usa em tudo
<mirqui> e ele muito tempo ficou restrito a servidores , fez má fama
<DantexAUG> não sei se o ubuntu pode ficar pago, porque existe uma licença que todo mundo que usa o kernel linux tem que aceitar pra poder usar, é a licença GNU e ela garante que os sistemas que sejam modificados a partir do kernel sempre possam ter copias distribuídas livremente, então mesmo que a canonical cobre pelas cópias iniciais ela não pode impedir que cópias dessas cópias sejam compartilhadas livremente
<mirqui> haa então tranquilo
<DantexAUG> li em algum canto que a canonical vive de assitência técnica
<DantexAUG> então é interessante que o sistema seja cada vez mais divulgado
<mirqui> e de grandes empresas
<mirqui> o pessoal erra na divulgação
<mirqui> o windows até na pirataria faz o nome
<DantexAUG> hahaha
<DantexAUG> verdade
<mirqui> o linux é de graça , é falta de conhecimento mesmo
<mirqui> eu mesmo
<mirqui> usava windows por desconhecimento
<mirqui> só que de 6 em 6 meses tinha que levar o pc no técnico
<mirqui> um dia , o pc já estava querendo ficar baleado
<DantexAUG> eu tive certo medo de instalar e não saber usar, por algum tempo, mas o preço dos macs e safadeza do windows me obrigaram a tentar... hahahah
<mirqui> , pensei , vou experimenta o mint
<mirqui> gostei , logo depois
<mirqui> ví o ubuntu , mais simples que o mint
<DantexAUG> o mint vem do debian também?
<mirqui> pensei , vou neste , faz 2 anos :)
<mirqui> acho que vem , tem central de programas e synaptic
<DantexAUG> pode crer, deve compartilhar vários repositórios em comum
<mirqui> a grande sacada do ubuntu são os programas todos ao lado
<mirqui> e uma barra com pouco espaço
<DantexAUG> é tem um design muito inteligente
<mirqui> não da gana de instalar um programa para cada coisa como fazia no windows
<DantexAUG> semelhante à barra de programas do mac, que muita gente ja está acostumada e é bem fácil
<mirqui> eu uso uma base de uns 12 programinhas
<mirqui> e é o que basta
<mirqui> carrega super rápido
<DantexAUG> hahaha verdade, o cara fica querendo menos programa e não mais
<DantexAUG> e você configura do jeito que quiser
<mirqui> o negócio é que :
<mirqui> o linux é bom , bonito e de graça , , e eu só não usava por falta de conhecimento
<DantexAUG> é liberdade total de configuração, se você sober o que está fazendo, cria até sua distro personalizada...
<mirqui> eu não sou tão experiente assim
<DantexAUG> eu também não, mas estou dando alguns passos curtos, aos poucos
<mirqui> prefiro o arroz com feijão da inicialização do ubuntu ou mint
<mirqui> tem um programa do suse
<mirqui> que da para fazer um suse personalizado , conhece?
<DantexAUG> eu gosto de automatizar algumas rotinas mecânicas de todo dia com algum script e mudar o ambiente desktop de vez em quando
<DantexAUG> não conheço
<mirqui> suse studio , procura no google
<DantexAUG> ahhh eu ja usei ubuntu studio por algum tempo, mas foi bem rápido
<mirqui> me parece que é www.susestudio.com ou .org
<DantexAUG> ja tinha esquecido
<DantexAUG> é um ubuntu pronto pra trabalhos com audio
<DantexAUG> estou vendo aqui
<DantexAUG> bem interessante
<mirqui> https://susestudio.com/
<mirqui> da uma olhada
<mirqui> eu tentei fazer um suse , mas não seu muito certo
<DantexAUG> eu prefiro ir configurando aos poucos ao mesmo tempo que vou usando e sentindo as necessidades...
<DantexAUG> até porque sou noob.., haha
<DantexAUG> cada coisa que vou fazer é só depois de pesquisa e estudo pra poder sair direito
<mirqui> este programa tem um limite de 7 semana para cada vez que vc grava ele no banco de dados do suse
<DantexAUG> legal
<mirqui> então vc faz o máximo de programa , ( vc escolhe o que botar ) , e grava
<DantexAUG> muito bom!
<mirqui> mas depois não sei9 como são as atualizações
<DantexAUG> pelo que vi aqui é uma parada mais voltada para servidor do que para desktop, mas deve rolar também
<mirqui> fazer um programa eles disponibilizam , mas e as atualizações de segurança não sei como fazem
<DantexAUG> não sei, estou conhecendo agora
<mirqui> é um programa como o suse  tradicional
<mirqui> tem parte gráfica e linhas de comando
<mirqui> é só escolher
<DantexAUG> pode crer
<mirqui> antes de ontem descobri como se instala o java no ubuntu
<mirqui> maneira bem simples
<DantexAUG> tem vários tutoriais no youtube
<mirqui> mas preferi ficar com o java icetea
<DantexAUG> o jdk vc fala?
<mirqui> sim
<DantexAUG> kit de desenvolvimeno
<mirqui> não , só o java
<DantexAUG> sim é bem simples
<mirqui> para jogar , e home banking e imposto de renda
<mirqui> ahaha simples mas eu não sabia
<DantexAUG> vc ja rodou windows em máquina virtual dentro do ubuntu?
<mirqui> já
<DantexAUG> e ai, foi de boa?
<mirqui> o windows xp
<mirqui> fica um pouco menor nas bordas
<mirqui> e não aceita pendrive
<mirqui> eu queria para instalar o modem 3g
<mirqui> mas não deu certo
<DantexAUG> uma vez rodei o ubuntu dentro do windows e os gráficos ficaram zoados, e o virtualbox não aceitou a opção de partição criptografada
<DantexAUG> mas nunca tentei o windows no ubuntu
<mirqui> claro , tinha criptografia
<DantexAUG> pois é
<DantexAUG> hahaha
<DantexAUG> deveria ter imaginado
<mirqui> pq vc não usou live cd?
<DantexAUG> usei o live cd
<mirqui> pq o virtual machine então?
<DantexAUG> o virtualbox não faz boot por pendrive, pelo menos na época que usei não fazia...
<mirqui> bom , sei que estou contente com o ubuntu
<mirqui> a partir do 10. qualquer coisa , ele ficou mais acessivel
<DantexAUG> eu só queria praticar umas coisas de windows de um curso de manutenção que estava fazendo na época, então deu pro gasto... logo depois disso formatei e instalei o ubuntu, não gosto de windows, definitivamente...
<mirqui> o windows é um programa bom , mas com um monte de tranqueiras que precisa
<mirqui> precisa de antivirus , antispy , defrangmentar
<mirqui> retirar entradas
<DantexAUG> pra quem gosta... ahahha gosto não se discute
<mirqui> e o pior
<mirqui> é caro
<DantexAUG> muito caro
<mirqui> cada conserto que mandava fazer não saia por menos de 150 reais
<DantexAUG> e se quiser o office, que é o principal pra maioria dos usuário, fica mais caro ainda... hahaha
<mirqui> contando que precisava ie 2 vezes por ano
<mirqui> eu tenho um office 2000 do caribe
<mirqui> e um win 7 do caribe tbm
<DantexAUG> hahaha
<mirqui> mas não uso
<DantexAUG> pode crer
<mirqui> o que uso é o win 7 desplugado da internet
<DantexAUG> se plugar ja dispara os avisos neh?
<DantexAUG> auehauuaheu
<DantexAUG> a nave mãe entra em ação hahahha
<mirqui> não , eu deletei o driver realteck para internet
<mirqui> ai não entra
<mirqui> fiquei só com o ubuntu para acessar a net
<DantexAUG> melhor atitude pra manter a paz no windows... hahah
<mirqui> eu comprei um pc , olha só
<mirqui> com win xp instalado e veio o disco de cd original
<mirqui> formatei mais de 3 vezes
<mirqui> na 4º vez
<mirqui> o win xp pediu atualização
<DantexAUG> hahahaha
<mirqui> cara , estou sem luz aqui em casa
<mirqui> outra hora falamos :)
<DantexAUG> eles querem continuar ganhando né? Então tem que forçar essas atualizações
<DantexAUG> opa
<mirqui> e te conto a historia do win xo :)
<DantexAUG> de boa
<DantexAUG> vai la
<DantexAUG> bom dia ae
<Dead_Thinker> Buenos
<Lorival> Gostaria de saber como posso instalar o Linux Ubuntu 14.10 no meu computador
<Lorival> ele está com o windows 7
<Lorival> e gostaria de não perder nenhum arquivo
<Lorival> Coloquei para instalar, só que na hora que reiniciou ele apareceu uma mensagem dizendo: "nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz foi definido."
<Lorival> "por favor, corrija essa situação a partir do menu de particionamento"
<Lorival> Meu computador está particionado em apenas duas partições
<Lorival> Desde já, agradeço pela ajuda.
<Rudolf> Lorival: para vc instalar o linux vc precisa de espaço no hd
<Rudolf> Lorival: a partir disso
<Rudolf> Lorival: se vc tem o windows instalado
<Rudolf> Lorival: das duas uma: ou vc faz o backup dos arquivos (não perdendo eles como pediu) e reinstala o windows deixando espaço para o linux
<Lorival> certo, a partição que eu coloquei para ser instalada foi a C: que tem 78GB livres...
<Rudolf> Lorival: ou vc faz backup dos arquivos (sempre faça backup) e tenta desfragmentar e no espaço vazio do windows criar a partição do linux
<Rudolf> Lorival: C: é do windows
<Rudolf> Lorival: a partição do linux é fora do windows
<Rudolf> Lorival: e vc deve utilizar um particionador a parte
<Rudolf> Lorival: fdisk, cfdisk, sfdisk, gparted and so on
<Lorival> Não tem como eu instalar nessa partição e tirar o windows não? eu não quero ficar com dois sistemas operacionais....
<Rudolf> Lorival: uai, se vc nao quer dois sistemas operacionais esquece o linux
<Rudolf> Lorival: não faz sentido
<Rudolf> Lorival: linux é um sistema operacional
<Lorival> kkkk porquê?
<Rudolf> Lorival: não é um programa
<Rudolf> Lorival: simples
<Rudolf> Lorival: agora se vc não quer dual boot
<Rudolf> Lorival: só lhe resta emulação
<Rudolf> Lorival: o que não é a mesma coisa, mas é bom para novatos "café com leite"
<Rudolf> Lorival: "testam" como é linux
<Guest78721> boa tarde
<Lorival> hum....
<Lorival> a outra partição tem 200GB livres, então devo colocar nela?
<Lorival> é a partição G:
<Lorival> tem só meus arquivos
<Rudolf> Lorival: vou te dar meu exemplo
<Rudolf> Lorival: atualmente tenho no meu notebook dois HDS
<Guest78721> consigo rodar bem o ubunto um uma maquina antina pentium 4 1.7ghz 768mb ram  video radeon 9250 128bm ?
<Rudolf> Guest78721: sim
<Lorival> certo....
<Rudolf> Lorival: 1 de 500G outro de 300
<Rudolf> Lorival: estava 65G para windows, e o resto para linux no hd de 500G
<Rudolf> Lorival: o HD de 300G era a arquivos
<Rudolf> Lorival: estou mudando
<Rudolf> Lorival: to precisando de mais espaço no windows (depois de 5 anos de instalação)
<Rudolf> Lorival: vou formatar tudo
<Rudolf> Lorival: passei a madrugada fazendo backups
<Rudolf> Lorival: vai ficar 100G para windows no hd de 500G
<Rudolf> Lorival: 400 para linux
<Lorival> hum...
<Rudolf> Lorival: 200G para meu home linux no hd de 300G
<Rudolf> Lorival: e 100G neste hd para backup do windows
<Rudolf> Lorival: ou seja
<Rudolf> Lorival: você pode fazer como quiser
<Rudolf> Lorival: mas você tem que entender o que está fazendo
<Lorival> hum... certo
<jefferson> dai galera
<Rudolf> dia
<jefferson> alguem pode me dar um help ?
<Dead_Thinker> jefferson, posso tentar
<jefferson> blz, tenho um pc meio antigo instalei o ubuntu nele mais fico lento d+, pior que ruindows xp
<jefferson> qual versão seria melhor pra um pc modesto feito o meu
<Rudolf> jefferson: não dá para indicar com o "meio antigo"
<Rudolf> jefferson: você precisa ser mais específico
<jefferson> cpu p4 1g ram  hd300g video ati 128mb
<Rudolf> jefferson: se vc quer um sistema atual, mas onde vc tem que instalar os pacotes podendo moldar quanto de RAM/PROC/VIDEO consome eu recomendo debian (stable/unstable)
<Rudolf> jefferson: se vc quiser algo fácil, onde vc só usa o mouse terá que usar uma versão ubuntu mais antiga 10.04
<Rudolf> jefferson: mas isso lhe obrigará a usar software antigo
<Rudolf> jefferson: como terceira opção, http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<jefferson> é soh pra navegar, facebook videos no youtube coisa bem basica mesmo sem aquele travadeira
<Rudolf> jefferson: as opções estão acima
<Rudolf> 1G de RAM
<Rudolf> atualmente
<Rudolf> com essas páginas de internet
<Rudolf> pesadas
<Rudolf> é poco
<jefferson> entendi, vou tentar obrigado pela ajuda
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<idobrt_> olá boa tarde. Alguém poderia me dizer como salvo a busca do comando grep -R "minhapalavra" ./ num arquivo de texto?
<idobrt_> o retorno é muito grande e não dá pra ver tudo no terminal
<mirqui> copia num arquivo txt , se é isso que entendi
<mirqui> editar copiar o comando , editar colar
<idobrt_> quero salvar o resultado da busca  de grep -R "include" ./
<idobrt_> en txt
<mirqui> então abre um documento txt com o nome do comando
<idobrt_> eu tentei grep -R "include" ./ > arquivo.txt mas n funciona
<mirqui> e cada vez que quizer executar é só copiar e colar no terminal
<idobrt_> mas n é isso que eu quero
<mirqui> opa , então não entendi
<idobrt_> esse comando retorna um monte de coisa
<mirqui> vc quer executar o txt?
<idobrt_> n
<mirqui> ??
<idobrt_> eu quero fazer uma busca no diretório com o grep
<mirqui> sim , e  dai
<idobrt_> essa busca é por arquivos que contenha a string
<idobrt_> mas o resultado é muito grande
<idobrt_> e parte do resultado n dá pra ver no terminal
<idobrt_> então quero salvar o resultado em um txt
<idobrt_> para ver com calma
<mirqui> então vai no terminal
<mirqui> editar copiar , editar colar
<mirqui> , é simples
<mirqui> depois vc analiza o resultado
<mirqui> no txt
<mirqui> e não no terminal
<idobrt_> mas estoura o buffer
<idobrt_> o que é exibido no terminal só é parte do que eu quero
<idobrt_> parte é perdido
<Rudolf> idobrt_: vc está fazendo a busca onde meu filho?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: em um arquivo? em um diretório?
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkkkkk Rudolf como ta indo seu hobby?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: você procura "minhapalavra" onde?
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: qual deles
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: estou lavando a casa
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: formatando meu notebook
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: cuidando das minhas gatas
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: vários hobbies
<idobrt_> Rudolf : grep -R "include" ./  busco pela string include em qualquer arquivo no diretório corrente ou em seus subdiretórios
<LeandroLuiz> Rudolf, o do suprote
<LeandroLuiz> suporte
<idobrt_> Rudolf: estou buscando umas dependências
<Rudolf> LeandroLuiz: esse é sempre triste
<mirqui> idobrt quantas linhas são a pesquisa , ou o que dá para copiar?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: você tentou algo como cat ./* |grep -R blablabla > procura.txt
<idobrt_> Rudolf: vou tentar isso
<idobrt_> Rudolf: esse blabla é a string? Coloquei isso entre aspas o terminal informa que o arquivo de entrada é o mesmo de saída
<idobrt_> miqui:não sei ao certo quantas linhas são
<mirqui> mais de 100 ?
<idobrt_> miqui: muito mais que isso
<Rudolf> idobrt_: aqui funcionou
<Rudolf> idobrt_: tente sem aspas
<idobrt_> Rudolf: ok vou analisar se tem erro de digitação
<Rudolf> idobrt_: não tem, pode ser seu shell
<Rudolf> idobrt_: limitado
<idobrt_> Rudolf: mesma mensagem o arquivo de entrada é também o de saída
<Rudolf> idobrt_: aparece aqui
<Rudolf> idobrt_: mas não interrompe a busca
<Rudolf> cat ./* |grep -R "acucar" >> teste.txt
<Rudolf> cat teste.txt
<Rudolf> caramujo.txt:acucar
<Rudolf> idobrt_: ao aparecer a mensagem "grep: input file ‘teste.txt’ is also the output"
<Rudolf> idobrt_: a execução termina?
<idobrt_> Rudolf: grep -R "include" ./  teria como exibir isso pausado e a medida que eu teclar o enter ele exibir mais?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: se terminar ele não achou nada que combine
<Rudolf> idobrt_: se não terminar, espere ele terminar
<Rudolf> idobrt_: usando more
<Rudolf> grep -R "include" ./ |more
<mirqui> idorbrt vc pode dizer qual o nome da palavra que vc está procurando?
<Rudolf> grep -R "include" ./ > teste2.txt     também funciona
<idobrt_> são dependências de um programa escrito em C quero mapear o classpath
<mirqui> procura pelo nome do programa
<mirqui> ou as partes do programa
<mirqui> ele está no compilador?
<idobrt_> Rudolf: grep -R "include" ./ > teste2.txt n sei pq n funciona mas o more já serviu valeu
<Rudolf> idobrt_: tu chegou a abrir o teste2.txt?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: ou ele nem chega a criar?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: ele termina a execução ou para com a mensagem (para no sentido de te devolver o "prompt")
<idobrt_> Rudolf: aqui diz que o arquivo de entrada é o mesmo de saída e o aquivo fica em branco
<Rudolf> idobrt_: ummm, não era para ficar em branco
<Rudolf> idobrt_: qual sua versão do grep
<Rudolf> idobrt_: aqui é 2.21-r1
<Rudolf> idobrt_: poooooode ser isso
<mirqui> include tem a ver com a programação em c , certo , as bibliotecas ?
<idobrt_> Rudolf: vou tentar atualizar então
<idobrt_> mirqui: n sei ao certo quais são as bibliotecas o comando me mostra o resto assim posso mapear
<mirqui> são gráficas e para cálculos
<mirqui> mas não sei pq vc iria ver isso
<mirqui> o problema está no seu programa
<idobrt_> para construir um view de alto nível para compreender as dependências
<idobrt_> só por isso
<mirqui> seu programa trata de que?
<idobrt_> o programa n é meu
<idobrt_> já peguei o bonde andando
<mirqui> mas alguma referencia vc tem?
<idobrt_> é um programa escrito em C++/C com suporte a linguagem de script que faz uso de uml
<idobrt_> tipo o argos
<mirqui> xiii, não entendo disso , estudei c , bem pouco , mas se vc tiver
<mirqui> uma referencia , vc pesquisa e acha o que procura
<idobrt_> em se tratando de software livre isso está na cabeça do desenvolvedor
<mirqui> o programa trata de que exatamente , cálculos , gráfico?
<idobrt_> é inútil procurar muita coisa
<idobrt_> uml
<mirqui> vc tem a localização do programa?
<mirqui> se tem , vai de diretório em diretório até achar
<Rudolf> mirqui: tá maluco?
<mirqui> depois faz engenharia reversa
<Rudolf> idobrt_: ow, tem o egrep também
<mirqui> e copia só a parte que quer
<Rudolf> idobrt_: mais avançado que o grep
<Rudolf> idobrt_: use-o combinado com o find
<idobrt_> Rudolf: vc poderia me dar um exemplo da sintaxe?
<Rudolf> idobrt_: egrep palavra ./*
<Rudolf> egrep acucar ./* > teste3.txt
<Rudolf> more teste3.txt                                                                            12:19
<Rudolf> ./caramujo.txt:acucar
<Rudolf> ./teste.txt:caramujo.txt:acucar
<Rudolf> ./teste.txt:caramujo.txt:acucar
<patrick_> olá
<patrick_> formatei meu notebook POSITIVO 605 intem atom, para ubuntu 10.14, mais ele demora ou as vezes da erro na inicialização o que pode ser?
<patrick_> *intel
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<patrick_> formatei meu notebook POSITIVO 605 intel atom, para ubuntu 10.14, mais ele demora ou as vezes da erro na inicialização o que pode ser?
<astroo-> diz que pc tem e que erro e
<patrick_> tipo ele fica em tela preta
<patrick_> eu acho q é por causa do drive de video
<patrick_> agora to instalando o ubuntu de novo nele
<patrick_> e ele fica mto lento
<astroo-> que chip video e?
<patrick_> nusss esqueci agora
<patrick_> calma ai
<astroo-> se quiseres testa a versao 15 beta que alguns dizem bem dela
<patrick_> versão 15 ?
<patrick_> no site só achei a 10.14
<patrick_> http://www.zoom.com.br/notebook/notebook-positivo-sim-intel-atom-d525-2-gb-320-gb-lcd-c-brilho-14-3d-linux-605
<patrick_> meu note é esse
<patrick_> mais tava windows 8
<patrick_> ai passei pra ubuntu porque acho melhor pra mexer com programação
<astroo-> mais nao sei
<astroo-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<patrick_> obrigado
<patrick_> vou passar pro pen drive
<patrick_> caso se a versão 10.14 não der certo formato para a 15
<Ernandes> exit
<Super_Ape> Olá amigos, boa noite...
<astroo-> ola...
<PSKOL> noite boa
<Super_Ape> O canal tmb suporta Elementary OS? Que é baseado em UBUNTU
<Super_Ape> 1500 pessoas no UBUNTU e ninguém me responde. hahahahaha
<astroo-> nunca vi tal no canal
<astroo-> diz antes 1400 nicks e o resto pessoas
<Super_Ape> Jura?
<astroo-> e a media
<Super_Ape> bots? :D
<astroo-> so uns 10% fal alguma coisa de jeito
<Super_Ape> aways?
<astroo-> metade de ser saudade dos bons velhos tempos do irc
<Super_Ape> Saudade da Brasnet
<Super_Ape> :p
<Super_Ape> confesso que esse Elementary OS é LINDO de morrer
<Super_Ape> :p
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-18
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> bom dia
<gnx> bd
<Geese_Howard> dia
<altecnologic> boa tarde
<altecnologic> alguem pode me ajudar com o squid3?
<PsychoBoB> opa
<PsychoBoB> alguem aqui ja jogou elifoot 98?
<Elfon> PsychoBoB: faz muito tempo que não jogo
<Elfon> PsychoBoB: tem o bygfoot, mas acho muuuuito mais difícil
<PsychoBoB> prefiro o elifoot
<PsychoBoB> é mais tri hehehe
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> vem ca o xchat não é mais suportado no 16.04?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<PsychoBoB> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos! :)
<astroo-> ola
<barna> noite
<astroo-> barna  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nailsom> Bom dia
<barna> dia
<nailsom> Barna como faço para restaurar as configurações desse CHAT mexi nas cores virou um fuduncio
<barna> nailsom, qual programa vc ta usando?
<nailsom> XCHAT IRC
<barna> nailsom, o meu ta assim, confg padrão. http://www.2shared.com/uploadComplete.jsp?sId=FcFnsd70QqEJUpcn
<nailsom> mas assim como?
<barna> uai, essas são as configurações padrão de corres, vc conseguiu abrir a imagem?
<nailsom> não consegui
<barna> nailsom, http://www.2shared.com/photo/5oeHPdy5/Captura_de_tela_de_2016-04-19_.html
<nailsom> agora vi
<nailsom> vou colocar o meu igual ao seu
<nailsom> aleluia
<nailsom> obrigado
<barna> de nada
<barna> nailsom, tem uma opção mais hardcore q seria apagar a pasta .xchat2 da sua pasta pessoal, mas isso vai resetar 100% seu xchat, vc perde TODAS as configurações dele e volta como se vc tive acabado de instalar a primeira vez.
<nailsom> segunda vez que uso, não tenho nada salvo nele
<nailsom> pode me ensinar como faz?
<barna> nailsom, vc ta usando ubuntu padrão?
<nailsom> Ubuntu Studio
<barna> usa xfce, faz tempo q não uso essa DE, mas vamos tentar.
<nailsom> vamos
<barna> abre o navegador de arquivos, vai na pasta pessoal, clica no menu superior "ver" > mostrar arquivos ocultos
<nailsom> fiz
<barna> ai vai aparecer as pastas e arquivos q iniciam com . o que deixa eles ocultos, acha a pasta .xchat2 e apaga ela
<barna> fecha e abre o xchat q ele vai voltar ao "original"
<nailsom> achei
<nailsom> prontinho
<barna> eu já faço o contrario, quando vou trocar o OS eu salvo o maus .xchat2, copio pro novo OS e ele volta com todaaaaaas as minha confs aki.
<nailsom> Deu certo
<barna> :D
<nailsom> obrigado mais uma vez
<barna> d nada
<barna> tamo aki pra nos ajudarmos
<nailsom> vou trabalhar abraços e bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Joaquim_> boa tarde pessoal
<Joaquim_> alguém já viu aquele recurso no kubuntu, que mostra os feriados no calendário
<Joaquim_> ?
<Joaquim_> Alguém sabe se no unity ou gnome tem como ativar esse recurso?
<PsychoBoB> E ae garotos.
<barna> Joaquim_, vc tem ideia do nome dele?
<PsychoBoB> ALguem agui usa o openshift?
<PsychoBoB> Aquela VPS em cima do red hat?
<Joaquim_> o calendário na barra do sistema do kde mostra os feriados
<Joaquim_> eu achei útil
<Joaquim_> deve usar alguma api on-line
<Joaquim_> para saber os feriados do país
<Atomic_taE5L> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rmzt> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<rmzt> tc de onde? astroo-
<astroo-> Portugal
<rmzt> legal...
<rmzt> que lugar de pt?
<astroo-> rmzt  ve o privado
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos.
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-20
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite, alguém sabe como fazer para o HexChat ou LinuxMint fazer correção em pt-br?
<Dead_Thinker> tá criticando tudo como se tivesse errado
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<ule> alguem ai sabe algum esquema para ubuntu funcionar com i7 6 generation?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel reposta de alguem
<barna> ule, como assim? não está funcionando no seu?
<ule> nao cara
<barna> Dead_Thinker, eu uso o xchat, aki ele corrige em pt-br de boas, já o hexchat eu nunca usei
<ule> ele congela na inicializcao do bot
<ule> boot
<barna> ule vc ta tentando qual versão e quantos bits?
<ule> 64 bits
<barna> qual versão?
<ule> tentei na versao 14.04
<ule> nao queria nem tentar a 15 pelo suporte acabar logo
<ule> mas pelo q vi da galera com o mesmo laptop no google ainda nao ta rolando mesmo
<ule> uns caras conseguiram instalar archlinux..
<barna> ule, imagino q esse modelo tenha sido lançado muito recentemente, talvez num tenha suporte ainda, mas creio eu q o 16.04 vai resolver isso.
<barna> se tiver uma boa banda pra download, podes testar o 16.04 RC
<barna> em live, só pra ver se funciona
<ule> pois eh.. vou ter q ficar com windows virtualizando ubuntu por enquanto
<ule> barna: boa ideia
<ule> barna: vou testar
<barna> depois de amanha sai o 16.04 oficial
<ule> o 16.04 vai ser o LTS?
<barna> ule, sim
<ule> opa maravilha
<barna> vai ter suporte até 2021
<ule> barna: sabe se vao lancar o desktop tmb ou so o server?
<barna> em geral lança tudo! talvez não no dia 21, mas logo em breve vc vai achar tudo do 16.04
<ule> barna: blz.. vlw as dicas! vou aguardar mais um tempo entao!
<barna> eu como sempre, baixo a mini-iso e vou add só os pacotes q uso, tipo install do arch ou gentoo
<ule> falei com uns colegas esses tempos
<ule> eles contaram q o arch ainda eh meio chato de instalar algumas coisas
<ule> nao tenho mais saco pra isso.. foi-se o tempo q usava slack e tinha q compilar tudo
<ule> vou esperar o ubunto ficar mais amigavel com meu hardware aqui
<barna> sim, de arch eu brinquei pouco, me aventurei mais pelo gentoo/funtoo, mas só pra diversão. uso mesmo é ubuntu, tb num tenho paciencia de ficar resolvendo problema.
<ule> Dead_Thinker: vc por aqui
<ule> Dead_Thinker: q cliente mysql vc usa no ubuntu ai?
<Dead_Thinker> ule: pois é hehe
<Dead_Thinker> ule: cara, tem um levinho e simples, emma
<Dead_Thinker> ule: mas se quiser algo mais fodinha, usa o Valentina Studio ou WOrkbench mesmo
<ule> opa blz
<ule> quero um leve mesmo
<Maninho> alguem ja se pegou com esse erro? Error deleting volume 'generic.qcow2': não foi possível desvincular o arquivo "/var/lib/libvirt/images/generic.qcow2": Permissão negada
<Maninho> mesmo estando com root
<astroo-> Maninho  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Maninho> hehehe d boas
<Maninho> srrs
<Maninho> mas ja descobri srrsou mais ou menos resetei o kvm e fungou lol rs
<Dead_Thinker> http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/tips.html#unix
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rodrigoaraujolim> Opa, bom dia galera, Ótimo dia para programar
<cach> Opa!!!
<PsychoBoB> Oi gente
<PsychoBoB> alguem aqui conhece ou ja usou o openshift?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<cach> dia Mirqui!!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<cach> mirqui companheiro nosso de muitoss anos rsrsrs mIRC mirqui.. tudo parente!!
<cach> haha belza man, fora o que tá ruim o resto tá bão
<cach> mirqui, e vc como que tá?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<cach> mirqui, tu é de sampa?
<mirqui> sul , rio grande do sul
<cach> legal
<PsychoBoB> mirqui, miquim
<cach> Pessoal, uma dúvida meio off rápida... T3em alguem aqui que trabalha com artes visuai? pvt please!!!
<PsychoBoB> cach,
<cach> Oi PsychoBoB
<MarconM> bom dia
<cach> dias
<cach> dia
<mirqui> fala psy :)
<cach> oiia o mirqui aeeee
<mirqui> voltei :)
<cach> aí sim hein, é noiissss rsrsrsr
<PsychoBoB> opa
<PsychoBoB> liberarm o 16.04
<PsychoBoB> pra downlaod
<cach> opa! voltei!
<cach> FSanches e ae Fernando?
<cach> afff perdoa pessoal
<aedigital> hahahahahaha
<aedigital> nao tem perdao nao
<aedigital> :P
<cach> esqueci e coloquei um a na frente uhsahusahuasuhas que zuado desculpa ae
<cach> tava aqui batendo um papo com meu amigo imaginário
<cach> sauhsahuasu
<aedigital> djfçsfsçfsç
<aedigital> esquenta nao, depois . ....
<aedigital> piora  !
<cach> Sempre, c tá ligado né? A Tendência é piorar!
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> lei de murphy
<aedigital> :)
<cach> kkkkkkk
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<nailsom> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<nailsom> Alguém pode me ensinar a usar o SCANMEM?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nailsom> Obrigado astroo
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-21
<annakamilla2> oi
<astroo-> ola
<annakamilla2> alguma idéia de como configurar a placa de rede externa da tp link gente ?
<annakamilla2> tava vendo ela reconhece mas não conetca e nem acende a luz
<annakamilla2> deu pau no meu teclado relativo ao botão do wifi
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> Mais um free cloud storage morrendo, que pena, tinha migrado pro Mega depois que o Copy fechou :P https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/722942842193055745
<Romildo_Vitorino> Bom dia Pessoal! Um excelente feriado a todos!
<Dead_Thinker> Romildo_Vitorino: vlw, idem, trampando aqui hehe, pra folgar amanha
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu amanha trampo normal
<Romildo_Vitorino> :(
<Geese_Howard> 8(
<ule> e ai.. sai o ubuntu 16.04 hj ou nao?
<Dead_Thinker> ule: saiu ontem n? só n tá no site eu acho, mas tem um link q vc baixa as iso
<ule> o site soltou uma noticia falando q ia sair hj
<ule> nao quero pegar .iso de beta version
<aprigio> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ule> aprigio: thanks
<hggdh> só para registro, apesar das notícias a 16.04 *ainda* não foi oficialmente liberada
<ule> ueh
<ule> entao.. falaram q sairia hj
<aprigio> foi nao. nao esta no site
<hggdh> ule: não faz a menor difierença pegar a iso de agora ou esperar.
<aprigio> mas nao ha nada que ele va puxar via apt depois a nao ser atualizacao para vc dizer  "  estou com o definitivo "
<aprigio> pode pegar
<ule> saquei
<ule> po.. entao vou testar
<hggdh> ule: "hoje" é o hoje de Londres, aonda ainda são 13:58
<ule> ubuntu 14.04 nao suporta meu CPU.. estou na esperanca q esse 16 suporte
<Dead_Thinker> ule: testou o 15.x?
<hggdh> pergunta, hoje é feriado do que?
<aprigio> eh feriado no br hoje?
<barna> Tiradentes
<hggdh> oh
<barna> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiradentes
<aprigio> hihi
<hggdh> pois tinha pensado em tudo menos Tiradentes
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<Dead_Thinker> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-download-new-features
<hggdh> !isitout
<lubotu2`> No, it's not out yet!
<hggdh> OK, 16.04 está liberada
<hggdh> mas algumas variantes ainda não
<KurtKraut> hggdh, A ISO já dá para baixar no releases.ubuntu.com, mas os repositórios apt ainda não foram atualizados (nem o principal).
<xGrind> ja sairam tb
<barna> galera do telegram passou a madrugada inteira alucinada esperando sair.
<hggdh> KurtKraut: sim, eles estão a ser copiados agora. Umas duas ou tres variantes ainda estão a ser liberadas
<hggdh> vale notar que upgrade automático do 14.04 para o 16.04 só deve ocorrer quando a 16.04.1 sair
<Fixo> baixei a 16.04 recém lançada, porém achei um Bug já na instalação: não existe a opção de montar a partição "/dos" nem a partição "/windows" ! Alguém sabe o que fazer?
<Dead_Thinker> Fixo: wat?!
<Dead_Thinker> Fixo: isso vc n faz depois com o boot manager, grub da vida?
<Fixo> durante a instalaçao, eu escolho a opção "avançada" pra mecher nas partições
<Fixo> aí escolho NTFS   (que agora está aparecendo "journaling" NTFS, o que já é estranho pra mim) e depois o ponto de montagem já tinha lá as opções /dos e /windows  (uma pra cada partição do windows...  porque tem aquela bem pequena que ele cria sozinho)
<Fixo> o windows já está instalado, e ele tem 2 partições, uma é bem pequena, criada automaticamente, com 104 mb
<Fixo> bom, vou testar colocar manulamente, espero que dê certo, abraço.
<R00T3R> Boa tarde
<R00T3R> alguem viu o aedigital por ai hoje
<Dead_Thinker> !seen aedigital
<lubotu2`> I have no seen command
<FerrazOrdiee> Alguém online pra meajudar?
<shallwe> FerrazOrdiee, eu :)
<FerrazOrdiee> É que preciso instalar o cs no meu Android
<FerrazOrdiee> E já baixei as paradas
<shallwe> FerrazOrdiee, mas aqui é suporte do ubuntu não android
<FerrazOrdiee> Mad ñ sei editar pastar e etc sd
<FerrazOrdiee> Oxi mas vai que alguém sabe
<FerrazOrdiee> A sala linux ta tudo durmindo
<FerrazOrdiee> Kkkk
<shallwe> kkk é que o irc ta morrendo, tem o canal oficial do ubuntu no telegram com 150 membros online
<shallwe> mas android, vc diz android pra pc?
<hggdh> off topic
<lestaty> você pode tentar em #android-br
<FerrazOrdiee> Android cell
<shallwe> FerrazOrdiee, vixi pior ainda
<shallwe> pulei mas tenta lá o lestaty deu a dica
<FerrazOrdiee> To em 15 janela s freenode under etc
<FerrazOrdiee> Irc morrendo msm
<shallwe> https://telegram.me/ulboficial pra quem quiser é sobre ubuntu, dicas do dia, instalação do novo ubuntu telegram
<lestaty> nem é questão de estar morrendo, é que as vezes a pessoa entra e pergunta, nem espera uma resposta e sai... as vezes entro, pergunto e depois de horas alguém responde... questão de paciência mesmo (minha opinião rs)
<FerrazOrdiee> Poh esse pinoa d chat respondia na hora
<barna> isso é im fato lestaty
<FerrazOrdiee> Se deixar hibernando o pc da nisso msm
<barna> agora vai no telegram, vc mau consegue ler as mesgs
<shallwe> barna, sim tem dias que é cheio
<shallwe> tipo hoje por causa do ubuntu 16.04
<shallwe> mas é legal, fica a dica, já que os posts lá não deletam
<barna> to achando até calmo pra dia de lançamento, deve ser por conta do feriado.
<lestaty> já vi um monte de gente entrar aqui, fazer perguntas/pedir ajuda em coisas que eu saberia ajudar e quando vou responder, olho e a pessoa saiu minutos depois de perguntar rs
 * lestaty não usa telegram
<barna> isso acontece direeeeeeeto
<FerrazOrdiee> Mas o meu "dilema" é decerto modo fácil
<FerrazOrdiee> Só seguir o passo a passo de um site instrutor
<FerrazOrdiee> Fazer via team viewer
<FerrazOrdiee> Ora
<shallwe> FerrazOrdiee, sim, mas acho que por aqui vai ser difícil até pq é irc do ubuntu e linux
<shallwe> e por falar nisso, vcs viram que o ubuntu 16.04 tirou o xchat? :(
<shallwe> só o hexachat agora
<hggdh> shallwe: não foi bem "tirou". Xchat não mais é mantido.
<FerrazOrdiee> Poh i falai.org faz falta
<lestaty> eita, sério? ainda bem que vou ficar no 14.04 por um tempo ainda rs
<FerrazOrdiee> Melhor sala ajuda do planeta
<shallwe> lestaty, da erro de pacote eu acho deixa eu conferir
<shallwe> "O pacote xchat não está disponível, mas é referenciado por outro pacote."
<shallwe> E: O pacote 'xchat' não tem candidato para instalação
<lestaty> que triste haha
<shallwe> sorte que o hexachat funciona bem
<shallwe> apesar de ser fork isso?
<FerrazOrdiee> Faz 5 ano q ñ entro em chat
<FerrazOrdiee> Naquele tempo o mod me colocava op pra disputa de kikar mais rápido kkk
<lestaty> depois vou testar o hexchat, to reclamando mas nunca usei ele haha
<shallwe> lestaty, é igual, não notei diferença nenhuma
<FerrazOrdiee> Ta loko,  q custa pega a senha do team e instalar a porr
<lestaty> que bom, acho péssimo ter que ficar configurando tudo novamente
<FerrazOrdiee> Putz
<FerrazOrdiee> Então pelo menos alguém me dê a honra de ser kikado
<FerrazOrdiee> (Y)
<FerrazOrdiee> Esses boot fumam beck kkk
<FerrazOrdiee> Caralho
<FerrazOrdiee> Kika logo
<FerrazOrdiee> Desgraça de irc
<FerrazOrdiee> Chat da porra
<FerrazOrdiee> Vão se fuder
<FerrazOrdiee> Bando de desocupados
<FerrazOrdiee> Ubuntu não supera o xp nem no flyordie
<FerrazOrdiee> Qualé que vai ser?
<FerrazOrdiee> Drsemann seu babaca
<FerrazOrdiee> Pode zarpar fora
<FerrazOrdiee> :
<FerrazOrdiee> :>
<drsemann> ????
<FerrazOrdiee> kkk
<FerrazOrdiee> Ehh laskera esse trem pode passar mil ano n muda
<FerrazOrdiee> Drsemann vai katar coquinho
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FerrazOrdiee> Vc ñ é bem vindo aki n
<FerrazOrdiee> Astroo seu lixo
<FerrazOrdiee> Cai fora
<FerrazOrdiee> ^^^
<FerrazOrdiee> ^^^
<FerrazOrdiee> ^^^
<FerrazOrdiee> Submundo capivara
<FerrazOrdiee> Pirua
<FerrazOrdiee> Dorga de bunto de merda
<FerrazOrdiee> Dif
<FerrazOrdiee> Gbf
<FerrazOrdiee> Vbhj
<FerrazOrdiee> Bhhf
<FerrazOrdiee> Gjkgt
<FerrazOrdiee> Ghmxy
<FerrazOrdiee> Ghcg
<FerrazOrdiee> Fvvgj
<FerrazOrdiee> Vchv
<FerrazOrdiee> Vddghc
<FerrazOrdiee> Vhucfvu
<FerrazOrdiee> Vhvfyv
<gfodranoel> Olá para todos
<gfodranoel> Todos na nova versão 16.04??
<astroo-> ola
<gfodranoel> astroo-: Olá amigo!
<shallwe> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite a todos
<shallwe> gfodranoel, eu to faz tempo
<astroo-> ola
<gfodranoel> shallwe: Massa!!!! Eu não quis utilizar as versões betas no inicio
<gfodranoel> shallwe: fiquei na expectativa da versão final
<shallwe> gfodranoel, é idêntico ao 14.04 kkkk, ubuntu nunca muda muito, só fica mais estável etc
<shallwe> mudou mais o tal de snappy pacotes etc
<gfodranoel> eu instalei em EFI e comparando com a versão 14.04, essa está bastante performática
<shallwe> performática foi boa :)
<gfodranoel> performático*
<Romildo--> a freenode anda muito instavel ultimamente.
<Romildo--> toda hora cai
<astroo-> ou sao ataques
<gfodranoel> melhorou?
<gfodranoel> mas, vamos falar o Kernel 4.4...
<Romildo--> bom, terminei a pouco a instalação do 16.04. fui obrigado a fazer atualização embora preferia fazer instalação limpa
<gfodranoel> a questão é as melhorias nos drivers inclusive para o AMDGPU
<Romildo--> nem me fale desse kernel
<Romildo--> pra mim pelo menos nao vingou
<Romildo--> fui obrigado a instalar o 4.5
<Romildo--> como ele veio por padrao no instalador o live cd aqui nao dava video de jeito nenhum
<Romildo--> por isso fui obrigado a atualizar pra assim pode instalar manualmente outro kernel
<Romildo--> de resto o 16.04 ta muito bom, sem bugs ate agora
<gfodranoel> só pra confirmar... o 4.4 ficou como LTS?
<gfodranoel> alguém sabe?
<Romildo--> me parece que sim, mas depois sempre lançam updates que muda a versao
<shallwe> gfodranoel, 4.4.0-15
<Romildo_Vitorino> na verdade a versao final ficou 4.4.0-21
<gfodranoel> shallwe: 4.4.0-21
<gfodranoel> isso mesmo!
<shallwe> o 14.04 tb recebeu update de kernel, não sei pra qual ele foi
<shallwe> mas não é mais o 3.9
<Romildo_Vitorino> se nao me falha a memoria é o 4.2 o mesmo do 15.10
<gfodranoel> 4.2.0-35 no 14.04
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que meu problema com o 4.4 seja o meu video amd radeon hd6530
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, vou usando o 4.5
<shallwe> Romildo_Vitorino, o meu tb :) tenho uma radeon 6570 e só rola no windows
<shallwe> alias no ubuntu tranquilo pq nem uso ele pra 3d mesmo, se é pra jogo vou pro windows
<Romildo_Vitorino> é de lascar. nunca mais pelo maquina com video amd
<Romildo_Vitorino> *pego
<hggdh> a AMD abandonou os drivers para Linux, e eles não funcionam no kernel 4.4. Aparentemente eles irão para um driver open-source
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, nem os opensources estao funcionando no 4.4
<Romildo_Vitorino> ao menos na minha maquina nao rolou
<Romildo_Vitorino> enfim, problema contornado por enquanto. agora é esperar pra ver como vai evoluir
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: não sei; o único sistema que tenho com uma placa de vídeo especial é um servidor (e é nVidia)
<hggdh> todos os outros são video Intel
<hggdh> brb -- walking the dogs
<Romildo_Vitorino> hggdh, minha placa é onboard. nem é la essas coisas. acho que os drivers amd gpu sao mais para placas mais recentes.
<Romildo_Vitorino> nas informações do sistema mostra que minha placa ta usando Gallium 0.4 on AMD SUMO (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.8.0)
<Romildo_Vitorino> ta funcionando bem com o kernel 4.5
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. Prince morreu. depois de Michael Jackson era um dos poucos artistas que tinham talento de verdade e tinham estilo unico
<Romildo_Vitorino> a musica de hoje em dia é uma repetição sem fim de uma mesma melodia com letra diferente
<astroo-> os super computadores nem nisso sao uteis
<gfodranoel> Sobre o Prince é uma lastima
<hggdh> de facto, mas é completamente off topic para cá
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: Regras do Canal: http://bit.ly/WL7hQz || Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta, que pode demorar. Tenha paciencia. || Ubuntu 16.04 liberado e recomendado para todos -- http://releases.ubuntu.com. || Canal técnico do Ubuntu Brasil || Notícias de segurança: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<Czernobog> Teste
<astroo-> teste ok
<nailsom> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<nailsom> Astroo
<astroo-> sim...
<nailsom> Tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<nailsom> jóia
<nailsom> tirando as encrencas que arranjo pra mim
<astroo-> ok
<nailsom> posso perguntar?
<astroo-> o que?
<nailsom> eu tenho um note aqui HP Pavilion DV 1000
<nailsom> Ubuntu 14
<nailsom> ele funcionava o wireless agora não quer mais
<astroo-> diz que chip e
<nailsom> vixi
<nailsom> como vê isso nele?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<nailsom> mas acho que a rede é Broadcom 801 uma coisa assim
<nailsom> certo
<nailsom> ele tem uma tecla dedicada ao wifi eu aperto ela e ele não responde
<nailsom> fiz uma pesquisa de drivers nele ele diz que não tem drivers novos
<astroo-> nailsom  es novo aqui?
<nailsom> sim sou
<nailsom> tem uns 15 dias que comecei a usar
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-22
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<nailsom> obrigado
<astroo-> le o privado
<alvaro_> 16.04 ainda não saiu ?????
<astroo-> o pessoal horas atras estavam a falar dele
<alvaro_> mas está em varios sites para baixar ???
<Romildo_Vitorino> alvaro, ja saiu sim
<Romildo_Vitorino> www.ubuntu.com
<alvaro_> mas , ja esta estável?
<alvaro_> É mais leve?
<alvaro_> troque o pc inteiro por causa de instabilidade com o Unity
<Romildo_Vitorino> sim, mesmo antes de sair oficialmente ja estava bem estavel.
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, vc vai ter que testar pra saber
<alvaro_> agora eu seu que meu pc aguentar rodar macio
<alvaro_> rsrsrsrsrsrs
<alvaro_> processador de 8 nucleos, quero ver se não roda
<alvaro_> 16 de Ram
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, com essa configuração roda bem qualquer ambiente grafico
<alvaro_> vou testar pois o processador é da AMD, Sabe se lá
<Romildo_Vitorino> os problemas com amd tem sido com o video
<alvaro_> placa mae é uma ASUS
<alvaro_> 1 giga de video integrado
<alvaro_> o Bravo desse processador é que ele é esquentadinho
<Romildo_Vitorino> se vc tem um bom cooler isso nao deve ser problema
<alvaro_> nunca abaixo de 36 Cº
<alvaro_> algumas vezes chega a 46 Cº
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc acha 36 alto?
<alvaro_> 46 Cº para mim é
<alvaro_> o Cooler fica por volta de 4000 rpms
<alvaro_> Romildo_Vitorino, pode me dizer se depois de instalado, ainda tem de instalar aquele monte de atualizações, ou ele vem totalmente atualizado?
<Romildo_Vitorino> o sistema acaba de ser lançado. nao ha atualizações ainda
<alvaro_> a 14.04 tive de baixar mais de 200 megas em atualização
<Romildo_Vitorino> talvez ja haja algum pacote mas acho pouco provavel
<alvaro_> semana que vem baixo no trabalho
<alvaro_> net é melhor
<alvaro_> ja que nosso governo, quer vender pacotes de dados, .......
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu instalei via atualização mesmo. baixou quase 1500 pacotes e quase 1gb de dados
<alvaro_> faço instalação do zero
<alvaro_> acho mais seguro
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu nao pude fazer por causa da placa de video integrada
<Romildo_Vitorino> deu problema com o kernel padrao da 16.04
<alvaro_> vixi
<Romildo_Vitorino> tive que atualizar e depois instalar outra versao do kernel manualmente
<alvaro_> vou testar em todo caso
<alvaro_> obrigado
<Romildo_Vitorino> no geral o sistema ta bom, achei mais rapido
<Romildo_Vitorino> tem a opçao de por a barra lateral na parte de baixo da tela
<alvaro_> o que me assustou foi a tela de boas vindas do canal, dizendo que não está estável
<alvaro_> isso é um grande avanço, estou usando o Xubuntu por causa disso
<Romildo_Vitorino> foi lançada hoje ne. nao deu tempo do pessoal atualizar o canal
<alvaro_> versão 14.04-4
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu ja tentei usar xubuntu, kde, gnome shell, mas sempre acabo voltando pro unity
<Romildo_Vitorino> me acostumei
<alvaro_> vou ver se é mais leve que o xubuntu
<Romildo_Vitorino> ai vc ja esta querendo demais
<Romildo_Vitorino> kkkkkk
<alvaro_> dos 16 de ram, ta usando só 800 megas
<alvaro_> mas coloquei muitas coisas via wine
<Romildo_Vitorino> cara com 16gb de ram tu ainda se precupa com isso
<Romildo_Vitorino> nem uso wine
<alvaro_> cabe ate 32
<Romildo_Vitorino> prefiso programas nativos do ambiente
<Romildo_Vitorino> *prefiro
<alvaro_> Fx8350
<alvaro_> ram Hyper 1600
<alvaro_> acho que vou demorar a mudar alguma coisa
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu tambem nao mudaria tao cedo
<alvaro_> falta a placa de video offboard, mas por enquanto tá rodando tudo
<alvaro_> http://www.kabum.com.br/produto/37624/processador-amd-fx-8350-vishera-cache-8mb-4-0ghz-4-2ghz-max-turbo-am3-fd8350frhkbox
<alvaro_> esse é o cerebro
<alvaro_> veio com 16 megas de cache
<Pedro> Olá
<astroo-> ola
<Pedro72> Eu quero permitir o acesso a internet apenas no sábado e no domingo, alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Pedro72> Estou usando o comando "sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --uid-owner user_you_want_to_block -j REJECT", mas ele bloqueia sempre
<Pedro72> Me disseram para usar o cron mas eu sou novato
<barna> Pedro72, como assim " Eu quero permitir o acesso a internet", permitir onde? de onde p/ quem? usando qual plataforma? quantas placas de rede? qual versão do ubuntu?
<barna> me desculpe, minha boa de cristal queimou semana passada, ainda ta na assistência tecnica.
<Pedro72> Ora pois
<Pedro72> Bloquear que um usuario acesse a internet
<Pedro72> Estou usando o ubuntu 14.04
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Reforço o que o barna disse. Para conseguir ajudar, você tem que dar muito mais informações do que você está usualmente dando.
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Por exemplo, você quer impedir o acesso somente no computador em questão ou ele é utilizado como roteador para compartilhar rede com demais computadores e estes também têm que sofrer a mesma restrição?
<Pedro72> Eu sou um usuário comum que quer impedir que o filho procrastine durante a semana
<Pedro72> No próprio computador
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Okay, agora ficou mais claro para mim. Certamente fazer por iptables (talvez crontab seja necessário para aplicar as regras por horário) é acertar na veia e garantir que não haverá acesso.
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Mas suspeito que existam formas mais fáceis. Dê uma lida em https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Tem um screenshot nessa página que mostra dias da semana e horários. Me parece ser exatamente o que você quer.
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Agora do ponto de vista educacional, duvido que isso funcione. Quem quer procrastinar vai procrastinar. Não vai ser tirando a internet que vai resolver e se ele for viciado, vai burlar sua regra sim
<Pedro72> Como vai burlar?
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Atendi uma vez uma mãe que tinha o filho viciado no jogo Gunbound. Ela foi estudando e aprendendo como fazer esse tipo de bloqueio e o menino sempre burlava. Chegou ao ponto dela por senha na BIOS da máquina, para só bootar no OS com senha.
<Pedro72> Hahahah
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, O garoto abriu a máquina, estourou a bateria da placa-mãe, por falta de energia a memória da BIOS apagou e ele passou a entrar sem senha. Ele tinha NOVE anos de idade.
<Pedro72> É porque tenho muitos livros em PDF, a ideia é tirar todas as distrações.
<Pedro72> E eu também não o impedirei de usar, mas definir um horário fixo é melhor
<Pedro72> Eu tentei instalar esses programas, não consegui
<KurtKraut> Pedro72, Então terás que fazer por iptables
<KurtKraut> Aliás
<KurtKraut> Em vez de iptables, faça por ufw, é mais fácil e rápido de aprender.
<KurtKraut> Ponha uma regra que bloqueia todos os pacotes TCP e UDP entrantes
<KurtKraut> (E ICMP também, para por um prego a mais no caixão)
<Pedro72> O farei, obrigado pela ajuda
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AnonPegasusBR> eai povo
<Elfon> Estou com problema com a leitora do certificado digital. O pcscd não inicia...tem q iniciar manualmente...alguém sabe como resolver?
<thluxx> Saudações a todos!
<thluxx> Instalei o Ubuntu 16.04 e venho notando uso da CPU intensamente pelo processo gvfsd. Alguém passando por isso e alguma solução para o problema?
<thluxx> Desde já agradeço.
<rafael> Por isso não instalo a versão stable quando é lançada. Sempre vem com pequenos problemas. Melhor mesmo é aguardar para ver os reviews e problemas iniciais.
<hggdh> sem problemas no 16.04. Especificamente, gcfsd não está a usar CPU
<drsemann> estou usando desde o beta2 e não tive esse problema, jah vi este uso quando da instalação do dropbox, usa muito cpu e io de disco, dependendo da quantidade de arquivos. durante a indexação
<platao> ola!
<Picasso_DF> olá.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<platao> que se qué?
<platao> ahhha ; )
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-23
<__gh0st> pessoal..boa noite...estou tendo problemas com drives nvidia...sempre que instalo ...fico preso na tela de login,...já tentei instalar do site...e o que o ubuntu recomenda 361*...conseguir deixar funcionando com o
<astroo-> ola
<__gh0st> 358*
<__gh0st> porém..ela trava e reinicia
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<__gh0st> já tentei varios tutoriais...mas sempre dar merda
<ElAleph> Hoje mudei de Ubuntu 15.10 pro Ubuntu 16.04. Tudo rodando certinho menos a impressora...
<ElAleph> É uma Epson L355
<ElAleph> na versão 15.10 instalei sem problemas
<ElAleph> só precisava incluir nos sources list:
<ElAleph> deb http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/op/stable/debian/ lsb3.2 main
<ElAleph> atualizar e instalar o driver: epson-inkjet-printer-201207w
<ElAleph> agora recebo o seguinte erro: Depends: lsb (>=3.2) but it is not installable
<ElAleph> se alguém puder me ajudar, agradeço
<astroo-> ElAleph  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<rodrigo> ola pessoal tudo bem
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<rodrigo> beleza astroo-
<rodrigo> cara preciso de uma ajudinha
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> mas a esta hora...nao e facil
<rodrigo> bom eu instalei o mint 17.3 e meu note tem vga sis, o driver com ctz nao funciona, mas a resolucao sim, mas a resolucao so funciona quando fico atualizando ogrub
<rodrigo> se eu desligar o note agora
<rodrigo> aresolucao volta para 800x600
<Dead_Thinker> rodrigo: não sou muito manjão como os caras aqui, mas eu tentaria mudar o driver de vídeo, to no Linux Mint tb, mas num desktop
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém sabe se tem como fazer um alias "dinâmico"? algo como alias='tenta isso senao isso'
<lobocode> xGrind: e ai mano
<lobocode> ;)
<xGrind> lobocode, aow. sumiu :D
<lobocode> xGrind: casei, me mudei mta coisa
<lobocode> rs
<shallwe> fala galera
<shallwe> alguem já passou por um problema no ubuntu ao tentar executar algo pelo terminal tipo ./teste e dar o erro de arquivo ou diretório nao encontrado?
<lobocode> shallwe: muitas vezes. Provalmente, há algo não encontrado no código do arquivo teste em relação ao path que está sendo executado
<lobocode> ou simplesmente, a variável path não existe para este caminho de execução
<shallwe> lobocode: na realidade estou testando um arquivo que eu mesmo compilei e o telegram tentando executar com o ./ mas nada vai
<shallwe> nem duplo clique em cima do arquivo vai pra vc ter uma ideia, estranho né
<shallwe> instalação limpa nova, acabei de fazer ubuntu 16.04
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: vc tá rodando o Telegram ou outra coisa?
<Dead_Thinker> shallwe: Telegram tem pacote pra Ubuntu/debian like, deve ter pra outras distros
<shallwe> Dead_Thinker: mas não é só o telegram é qualquer tipo de arquivo que eu tento rodar pelo bash
<shallwe> rodando com ./programa e da falha
<shallwe> arquivo ou diretorio nao encontrado
<Dead_Thinker> estranho
<shallwe> e eu estou no diretório kkk muito estranho
<Dead_Thinker> tenta mudar pra sh programa
<shallwe> e já instalei 2x o ubuntu
<shallwe> não rola tb
<shallwe> cant open, mas já esta convertido com chmod +X
<shallwe> ops
<shallwe> syntax error: "(" unexpected
<shallwe> com sh
<shallwe> só se for um bug do ubuntu 16.04 64bit no meu note, vou tentar o 32bit
<shallwe> bom como vou baixar, vou primeiro testar o kubuntu kkk só pra ver como está
<dlight> shallwe, vc nao ta no diretorio correto
<dlight> shallwe, sobre o (, quando fizer parte de comando ou diretorio, vc tem que escapar com um \ na frente, ou botar entre aspas
<dlight> shallwe, ./teste significa: execute o programa "teste" no diretorio atual. digite ls e veja se existe um arquivo chamado teste lá
<dlight> shallwe, outra coisa: é chmod +x e não chmod +X
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> dlight: sim já fiz tudo isso e é claro que estou no diretório correto :)
<shallwe> afinal tenho mais de 10 anos de linux :) mas esse erro é um erro que nunca tinha visto
<dlight> vc pode colar o erro?
<shallwe> mas agora estou testando o kubuntu pra ver qual é
<shallwe> depois vou testar o ubuntu mas o 32bit
<shallwe> é tb nao deu kkkkk, deve ser por causa da versão 64bit só pode
<shallwe> vou tentar baixar a de 32bit
<Maninho> UBUNTU 16.04 tah show nossa
<Maninho> srsr
<shallwe> descobri qual era o erro, realmente, eu estava instalando ubuntu 64bit mas nao rolou apesar de meu processadore aceitar, vai ver que é meio antigo, o 32bit rolou blz executando
<Fixo> 16.04 ainda está em desenvolvimento, e nao é estável.  ????  Já saiu sim hehehe
<barna> tipo vc faz uma pergunta e a responde na mesma linha?
<Maninho> srsrsr pois é modifiquei alguns pacotes mas ficou super estavel :D
<Maninho> a unica coisa q nao esta 100% é o reprodutor srrs nao paga em pe
<Maninho> se eu ficar so reproduzindo tudo otimo mas se vo em config ae fecha srrs
<barna> Maninho, como assim "não pega em pe"?
<Maninho> pega/para
<Fixo> barna, eu postei porque está no tópico do canal escrito que ainda não saiu, porém já saiu, precisa atualizar! Só isso. :)
<Fixo> Alguém que esteja usando o 16.04 tem impressora Epson l355? O ubuntu 16.04 não tem o LSB 4.1, e agora nao tem como instalar o driver da impressora :(
<Maninho> nao tenho :(
<barna> ahhh, tendi. vc pode pedir pro hggdh ou KurtKraut trocar o topico do canal
<vncap> uso 16.04 sem Epson. HP 3180 funcionando perfeitamente.
<mirqui> vn vc está usando o 16.04 a muito tempo ?
<vncap> 16.04 apresentou problemas na instalação do gnome 3 com dell vostro 1510. Não carega splash
<vncap> três dias de uso da versão estável.
<mirqui> tentei instalar o team viewer e não consegui
<mirqui> e o gufw tbm da erro
<mirqui> eu pulei aquela parte de instalar codecs e drivers proprietários
<mirqui> logo no início
<mirqui> será por isso que não consegui instalar o teamviewer ?
<vncap> ainda não instalei o team viewer ... mas em uma instalaçao não marquei a opção de codecs, drivers e sw de terciros e tive problemas com instalação de suporte a linguagem pt_br
<mirqui> ai é tranquilo , vc atualiza pelo terminal
<vncap> team viewer 100% working! testado agora.
<mirqui> da tranquilo , ou pela parte gráfica
<mirqui> como vc fez ?
<vncap> meu suporte a linguagem instalava perfeitamente, mas não traduzia.
<mirqui> não , o teamviewer , como vc instalou ele ?
<vncap> baixei o pacote .deb do site  instalei via terminal (dpkg -i nome_pacote.deb)
<mirqui> haa , não tentei isto
<vncap> depois apt-get install -f (caso necessario resolver dependencias quebradas)
<mirqui> só dei 2 clics
<mirqui> outra coisa
<vncap> o 16.04 esta protegendo contra sw de terceiros ... mas com dpkg vai
<mirqui> no 14.04 tinha problema com o gstream
<mirqui> eu baixava e desconfigurava o teclado
<mirqui> vc notou algo de diferente quanto a isso ?
<mirqui> está ok ?
<hggdh> barna,fixo: o topic está correcto
<hggdh> ah, é o PVNotice
<vncap> ?? não utilizo gstream, não posso opinar. :(
<mirqui> eu baixei o vlc e o clementine
<mirqui> desinstalei o programa para audio e vídeo
<mirqui> ritmbox e vídeos
<vncap> vlc is great!
<mirqui> obrigado pela dica vou usar em dual boot 14.04 e 16.04
<mirqui> uso o teamviewer para jogar
<vncap> jogar por team viewer?!?! que jogo?
<mirqui> freecell , paciência , jogo de corrida
<mirqui> minha mãe é fã de freecel
<mirqui> e jogos do win xp
<mirqui> jogo em dupla com ela
<mirqui> usando o wine
<vncap> OMG! certifique-se de utilizar o team viewer pela LAN, o acesso via WAN é muito mais lento.
<vncap> Good Luck! ; -)
<Maninho> rsrs roda uma maquina virtual
<mirqui> cara , tem que ser um negócio fácil para minha mãe usar
<Maninho> vou instalar o team tambem nao instalei ainda srsrs
<mirqui> eu só peço a id e a senha e estamos jogando
<Maninho> pq nao usa o remmida
<Maninho> remmina
<Maninho> srs
<Maninho> so dar dois click e abre o acesso remoto
<mirqui> opa , esse não conheço
<Maninho> padrao
<mirqui> vou dar uma olhada e tentar instalar o 16.04
<mirqui> obrigado , fui :)
<Maninho> :)
<Maninho> teamviewer rodou normal
<lobocode> uso como alternativa ao teamviewer o TightVNC que apesar de descontinuado, ainda funciona bem
<Maninho> tightvnc uso tambem mt bom
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Maninho> ola
<astroo-> Maninho  ola
<Maninho> :-)
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<Maninho> :-) nao iria caber nos servidores da freenode XD sao tantas srrs
<astroo-> ok
<Maninho> alguem aqui mora no parana?
<piero> Um arquivo muito importante foi apagado na minha home criptografada. Desmontei o ecryptfs e a partição ext4 do home, agora preciso de um programa capaz de procurar arquivos apagados não pelo tipo (pois será incapaz de identificar devido a criptografia), mas pelo tamanho. Alguém conhece um jeito??
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-24
<Maninho> tenso o problema do rapaz
<alvaro> 15.10 em desenvolvimento ???????
<dragon21> oiii, preciso de um favor! entrem nesse site e depois de fazer login marquem no meu link na frase que diz que voces estão com o mesmo bug:
<dragon21> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-make/+bug/1574032
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1574032 in ubuntu-make (Ubuntu) "umake android not working in ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dragon21> para os developers resolverem mais rapido... obrigado7
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<dragon21> obrigado
<rodrigo> boa noite glr
<rodrigo> alguem que manja de grub
<rodrigo> kkkk
<Maninho> boa noite irmao, diga a duvida ae, conforme vc vai falando vai sobrando um tempo e vamos respondendo
<astroo-> ola
<rodrigo> ola astroo-
<rodrigo> entao Maninho
<rodrigo> to com um note aqui e ele tem video SIS, e eu uso Mint 17.3, se eu iniciar ele normal a resolucao fica em 640x800 mas se eu entrar no modo recovery e atualizar o grub por la a resolução fica em 1280x768, mas o ruim é que toda vez tenho q ficar atualizando o grub
<rodrigo> quando dou um lspci o controlador aparece normal
<Maninho> tenta mudar a resolução usando GRUB Customizer
<Maninho> acredito ser igual, mas em alguns casos vai no /etc/defaul/grub vai em GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x768,800x600
<rodrigo> sera que consigo setar a resoluçao em 1280x800
<Maninho> sim
<rodrigo> mas sabe Maninho
<rodrigo> a SIS ehmeio incompativel com o Mint nao?
<Maninho> sis nao é compativel nem com ela mesmo srrsrs
<Maninho> me lembro da sis mirage O.o
<rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rodrigo> eh a minha
<rodrigo> mirage 3
<Maninho> lol
<rodrigo> sis 671/771
<Maninho> corre cara srsr bonba
<Maninho> bomba
<rodrigo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> ixi
<rodrigo> putz
<rodrigo> ja esta la
<rodrigo> kkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Maninho> ciao astroo-
<Geese_Howard> hasta
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<rodrigo> see ya astroo-
<astroo-> ate
<Maninho> namaste
<annakamilla2> oi
<annakamilla2> alguém conseguiu receber atualização do ubuntu 14.04 para o 16 no software updater ?
<Maninho> eu atualizei alguns dias
<annakamilla2> meu note não tá aparecendo a atualização
<Maninho> vai no terminal querida
<Maninho> do-release-upgrade -d
<Maninho> vai de desenvolvimento see for o caso
<Maninho> caso nao tira o -d
 * Maninho *Desligamento Programado*
<nuno_nunes> boa tarde
<Romildo_Vitorino> nuno_nunes, bom dia
<Lucasss> Boa tarde
<Lucasss> Tou tentando instalar o Ubuntu 16.04 aqui em um notebook (Vaio) e não tou tendo sucesso
<Lucasss> antes mesmo de iniciar o instalador, após dar boot no pendrive
<Lucasss> aparece a mensagem "thermal reporting for required devices not enabled"
<Lucasss> parece ser algo com drivers
<Lucasss> mas como eu posso instalar os drivers se o Ubuntu nem mesmo foi instalado
<xGrind> Lucasss, recomendo instalar a versão 14.04 e esperar uns 2 meses até estabilizar.
<Lucasss> será que a 14.04 não tem esse erro?
<xGrind> Lucasss, acho que não. pois já foi lançada há 2 anos e se tivesse erro, já foi corrigido. a 16.04 foi lançada essa semana
<Lucasss> vou tentar, obrigado
<lestaty> eu uso o 14.04 num vaio, roda sem problemas :)
<xGrind> esses dias vi um cara reclamando no telegram, que instalou o xubuntu 16.04 e ficou sem internet. o 14.04 estava normal
<xGrind> eu tentei rodar o xubuntu 16.04 no virtualbox e tb nao rodou
<annakamilla2> para autaulizar para o xenial precisa desativar ppa ?
<Daekdroom> annakamilla2, o Ubuntu desativa automaticamente mas eu recomendo reverter os PPAs antes porque alguns PPAs dão problema na hora de desinstalar, e juntar isso com uma atualização é uma dor de cabeça maior.
<Daekdroom> Os PPAs que dão mais problema são os que atualizam parte do Ubuntu: drivers do X.org, versões do GNOME ou KDE, etc. Se for só atualização de um ou outro aplicativo, é bem tranquilo.
<emanoelopes> Boa tarde Lucasss
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hugutux> Eae..
<Romildo_Vitorino> Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<barna> noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<nuno_nunes> boas mirqui
<mirqui> blza nuno , quais são as novas :) ?
<nuno_nunes> nao ah e ai
<mirqui> tudo tranquilo graças a deus
<nuno_nunes> tirado que o pc esta actualizar o debian 8 para testing versao debian 9
<mirqui> não consegui usar o debian
<mirqui> quando consegui acertar o wifi , não consegi acertar os espelhos
<nuno_nunes> os espelhos é facil de usar
<nuno_nunes> o wifi tens que arranjar um pacote extra non-free
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, ainda tenho que configurar a impressora no linux
<mirqui> baixei o emanbutus que já configura o wifi
<mirqui> mas na hora de configurar os mirror não deu
<mirqui> qual impressora ?
<nuno_nunes> brother fax 2920
<mirqui> não conheço
<nuno_nunes> so cada toner e tambor ficar caro :s
<mirqui> a minha é multifuncional épson
<nuno_nunes> toner 90 euros e tambor 110 euros original
<nuno_nunes> esta é laser
<nuno_nunes> compativel fica em 22 euros
<mirqui> está caro aqui tbm
<nuno_nunes> queres saber quanto custou a impressora?
<mirqui> 80 reais cada cor
<mirqui> a impressora em sí é barata
<mirqui> cerca de uns 300 reais
<nuno_nunes> aqui a impressora da brother sao em conta cada tineiro puts
<nuno_nunes> :|
<mirqui> a minha custou mais por que já é antiga
<nuno_nunes> a minha já tem mais de 10 anos
<mirqui> sim , eles tem que tira o dinheiro de algum lugar
<nuno_nunes> do ano 20055 para ai
<nuno_nunes> 2005
<mirqui> e o pior na minha é que o bico injetor entope por nada
<mirqui> é fora do cartucho
<nuno_nunes> e o problema das epsons
<mirqui> mas eu descobri um macete
<mirqui> de sempre limpar os cabeçotes
<mirqui> ai eles funcionam direito
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tenho tineiro lol
<mirqui> dinheiro ?
<mirqui> se for a reclamação é geral meu amigo ahaha
<nuno_nunes> toner
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> vou tomar café , tenham uma boa noite , fiquem com deus , até :)
<nuno_nunes> mirqui, http://www.brother.pt/faxes/fax-2920
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-18
<Dr4g0n> Ola boa noite ao iniciar o sistema aparece algo como "/dev/sda5:, clean 5407/1221600 files, 215410/2441872 blocks" isso e normal passei fschk mas continua a mensagem
<Dr4g0n> alguem saberia me esclarecer obrigado
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Dr4g0n> obrigado
<astroo-> le o privado
<hggdh> Dr4g0n: normal
<Dr4g0n> ok muito obrigado
<Dr4g0n> eu uso Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS openbox plank GKrellM
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-19
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-20
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe me dizer se existe alguma forma "padrão do evolution" para fechar ele pro tray no gnome 18?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<claudio-tux> tranquilo
<claudio-tux> estou lendo esse tutorial : https://askubuntu.com/questions/728455/is-it-possible-to-close-evolution-but-still-get-notifications-for-new-mail-in-gn/728458
<claudio-tux> mas isso me parece mais uma gambiarra
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> Bom Dia
<PauloH> Alguém ai sabe como reinstalar a central de programas de volta no ubuntu 17.04, removi um programa e ela foi removida
<aedigital> nao sei o nome do aplicativo que corresponde a esta central de programas
<aedigital> mas acho que uma possibilidade para voce seria baixar o .deb
<aedigital> do synaptic
<aedigital> ou do gdebi
<aedigital> se o problema for soh instalar programas
<PauloH> vou instalar o synaptic
<aedigital> parece que o aplicativo que voce quer se chama
<aedigital> software-center
<PauloH> acho que não vai dar problema, nem sei por q essa central sumiu daqui, só removi um pacote aqui e saiu
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> as vezes o software de instalacao ao remover um pacote interpreta que outro aplicativo eh desnecessario e desinstala ele junto
<aedigital> acho que eh isto
<aedigital> tem que ficar atento, ao desinstalar eh informado
<aedigital> o que o sistema fara alem do que voce deseja
<aedigital> se perceber algum problema, cancela a desinstalacao
<PauloH> cancelar desistalação não ubuntu é meio complicado, mesmo cancelando as vezes o sistema desistala e instala do mesmo jeito
<Programador> bom dia
<Programador> qual melhor tv a cabo
<Programador> da Oi ou Net?
<Programador> eu tinha contratado o oi combo (internet + fixo + tv)
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Programador> boa tarde
<Programador> alguém usa Net Virtua?
<danilo> eu uso
<danilo> Programador: quer saber se é bom? a internet raramente cai e a velocidade fica dentro do contratado, não tenho do que reclamar
<Programador> sim
<Programador> atualmente sou cliente da Oi
<Programador> porém já solicitei o cancelamento do combo que contratei na oi
<nanga> Eu usei Net no interior de SP, era uma bosta.
<nanga> (São José do Rio Preto/SP)
<Programador> porque não estou recebendo a velocidade de 10 mega que me garantiram no contrato, a internet tá instavel super lenta e sempre cai o sinal
<Programador> já foram 3 técnicos lá e disseram a mesma coisa, que a rede da Oi não suporta 10 mega lá na minha residência
<danilo> tem isso também, o serviço pode variar de cidade para cidade, aqui em São José dos Campos-SP é bom
<Programador> espero que a Oi não me obrigue pagar a multa senão vou acionar a justiça, pois a operadora não está cumprindo com sua obrigação no contrato
<Programador> se eu for acionar a justiça ainda vou pedir indenização porque me venderam uma coisa que não estou me retornando e ainda me cobram multa, é mesma coisa que extorsão seria até caso de eu fazer um bo na delegacia né?
<Programador> corrigindo "me venderam uma coisa que não estão me retornando"
<Programador> bom como no meu apartamento só tem Oi e Net
<Programador> só me restará assinar a Net
<Programador> espero que a Net seja boa lá
<Programador> porque a Oi foi uma decepção
<nanga> Não espere muito de nenhuma empresa de telecom no Brasil; Lembre-se, estamos no HUEzil, aqui tudo é uma beleza na hora de comprar/assinar, mas, na prática...
<Programador> se a Oi não tem infra-estrutura da rede para 10 mega na minha residência então porque disseram que tinha no momento da venda e no contrato, então não deveriam ter me vendido 10 mega. além de não chegar nem 40% a internet ainda fica instável o dia todo caindo
<Programador> isso que me irrita, se um joão ninguém faz a mesma coisa que a Oi vai para a cadeia por uma série de crimes
<nanga> Programador, Porque a central de vendas não fala com o setor técnico, o negócio lá é vender e depois... Os outros que se lasquem
<Programador> e por que com a Oi não acontece nada?
<LeandroLuiz> a oi faz isso mesmo, aconteceu a mesma coisa comigo, contratei 10 e recebi 8, aí eles deram desconto no valor da conta
<LeandroLuiz> diminuiram minha assinatura
<Programador> isso é mesma coisa que golpe e extorsão porque depois ainda obrigam pagar multa para cancelar
<nanga> Programador, A Oi é poderosa, apesar de daqui uns tempos ter de mudar sua razão social para FALÊNCIA TELECOM S/A.
<Programador> LeandroLuiz: no meu caso é pior, mal da para usar a internet porque fica instável todo o tempo
<Programador> o técnico disse que a instabilidade é porque lá não chega 10 mega
<Programador> teria que diminuir a velocidade para 5 mega, mas não foi essa velocidade a contratada, na hora o vendedor disse que havia disponibilidade para 10 mega na minha residência
<Programador> então eu não aceitei, disse que quero o cancelamento já que a Oi não está cumprindo com o contrato e não fará a melhoria na infra-estrutura da rede na minha localidade à dar suporte a 10 mega na minha residência
<LeandroLuiz> entendo, mas provavelmente vão diminuir sua assinatura pro valor de 5 mb, se não quiser, ai vc pode solicitar o cancelamento sem multa
<LeandroLuiz> foi o que me disseram na época
<Programador> sim eu vou pedir o cancelamento sem multa
<Programador> porque não foi isso que estava no contrato quando fiz a compra do serviço
<Programador> eu tenho o printscreen da compra do serviço online pelo chat deles do vendedor dizendo que iria verificar a disponibilidade da velocidade e dizendo que chegava 10 mega na minha residência e que ficaria esta velocidade
<Programador> eu acho que os responsáveis por isso deveriam responder judicialmente
<Programador> diretores etc
<nanga> Hehehe se um dia vc visitar um call center de vendas, Programador... Vc vai ver que eles garantem disponibilidade de banda até por raios laser apontados para Marte.
<nanga> Isso me faz lembrar da TekPix
<nanga> Programador, Você já tem uma filmadora?
<Programador> já vi o comercial deles na tv
<nanga> Programador, Eu tenho a solução para você, por apenas 1 REAL por D-I-A!!
<nanga> É, dureza
<nanga> Muita gente comprava aquela bosta com preço de uma Canon PowerShot
<Programador> espero não quebrar a cara com a Net
<nanga> E era uma bomba da China
<Programador> estou de olho no combo deles
<nanga> Programador, Esteja preparado para o pior. Se não for, a felicidade será maior!@
<Programador> de 60 mega de internet mais tv a cabo mais o fixo
<Programador> porém achei aquele TV MIX  muito caro
<Programador> tava pensando em substituir pelo Light HD
<Programador> danilo: você usa o combo da net?
<danilo> sim, tv + internet + telefone
<Programador> aquele combo pronto deles de 60 mega 187 canais mix hd + telefone por 234
<Programador> eu gostei porém
<Programador> Após 6 meses R$ 284,70
<Programador> isso me fez pensar 2 vezes antes de escolher este plano
<Programador> porque montando o próprio plano eu faço um igual a este, só substituo o mix hd pelo light hd
<Programador> e fica R$214 por 12 meses
<Programador> então estou em duvida se assino com mix hd ou light hd
<Programador> o seu é o mix ou light hd?
<danilo> não lembro o nome do plano
<Programador> por mim contratava o light hd que sai por 214 mas como tenho um enteado levado tenho que vê se este light hd é tão bom suficiente para prender a atenção dele senão prefiro pagar mais caro para ter o mix tv do que aguenta ele fazendo malcriação
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claudio-tux> Boa noite
<claudio-tux> alguem aqui saberia me ajudar com um problema que estou encontrando na configuraç!ao do dansguardian
<claudio-tux> ?
<claudio-tux> Estou usando o ubuntu server 16.04 + squid3 + dansguardian
<claudio-tux> o squid ja esta configurando e rodando em modo transparente na porta 3128
<claudio-tux> quando vou a configuração do dansguardian, fiz tudo que diz no toturial
<claudio-tux> mas ao iniciar o serviço tenho um erro
<claudio-tux> -- A unidade dansguardian.service está sendo iniciada.
<claudio-tux> Abr 21 18:36:35 ubuntu-server dansguardian[2484]:  * Starting DansGuardian dansguardian
<claudio-tux> Abr 21 18:36:35 ubuntu-server dansguardian[2484]: Error binding server socket: [8080] (Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado)
<claudio-tux> fiz a configuração como informa:
<astroo-> ola
<claudio-tux> filterport = 8080
<claudio-tux> proxyip = 127.0.0.1
<claudio-tux> proxyport = 3128
<claudio-tux> boa noite astroo-
<claudio-tux> bom, é isso!
<claudio-tux> já varri o google em busca de resposta, mas nada faz iffo funcionar
<claudio-tux> *isso
<claudio-tux> náo tenho tenhum outro serviço escutando nessa porta
<claudio-tux> já alterei ela pra 8081,8082,9090 etc
<claudio-tux> sempre o mesmo erro
<claudio-tux> se alguem souber como resolver isso e me ajudar, ficarei muito grato!
<claudio-tux> uns dos tutorias que seguir foi este:
<claudio-tux> http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/servidores-linux/usando-dansguardian.html
<LeandroLuiz> claudio-tux, se fosse endereço sendo usado o erro seria diferente
<LeandroLuiz> estranho isso
<LeandroLuiz> revise a config
<LeandroLuiz> incluindo permissões
<OERIAS> ola
<astroo-> ola
<OERIAS> astroo-: eu nao sabia que voce falava portugues
<astroo-> sou portuga
<OERIAS> meu avo tambem e de portugual
<OERIAS> de Sintra
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<claudio-tux> kkkk
<claudio-tux> LeandroLuiz: ja revisei todas as configuraçoes
<claudio-tux> ja não sei mais aonde ver
<LeandroLuiz> faça tudo de novo então.. sei que é chato mas as vezes só assim pra gente ver onde erramos.
<claudio-tux> tu ja configurou o dansguardian ?
<alvaro> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<alvaro> gostaria de saber se ainda existe um aplicativo que funcione no ubuntu 16.04, para ver tvs via internet?
<alvaro> ola
<astroo-> #ubuntu-br
<LeandroLuiz> claudio-tux, já a mto tempo atrás
<claudio-tux> LeandroLuiz: entendi
<claudio-tux> vou formatar e refazer tudo
<LeandroLuiz> não precisa formatar
<claudio-tux> devo ter feito alguma besteira no caminho
<LeandroLuiz> só refazer a config
<claudio-tux> mas no .conf não tem quase nada
<claudio-tux> nao teria como alterar sem notas
<claudio-tux> notar
<claudio-tux> esta default
<LeandroLuiz> mas formatar definitivamente não é a solução
<claudio-tux> nao si mais qual é
<claudio-tux> :(
<LeandroLuiz> sobe uma vm
<LeandroLuiz> e faz uns testes
<alvaro> ???
<claudio-tux> esta em VM
<OERIAS> astroo-: eu estava aqui fazem anos aqui
<OERIAS> talvez em 2014
<astroo-> ok
<alvaro> ninguem tem uma dica ???
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<alvaro> ok
<alvaro> ??
<astroo-> e ter paciencia se quiseres
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sheepex> Boa tarde a todos
<sheepex> eu estava usando o ubuntu 16.10, tudo certinho dai realizei a atualização para 17.04, mas agora a minha placa de video secundária não esta funcionando
<sheepex> ela é NVIDIA
<sheepex> alguém esta tendo algum problema parecido?
<sheepex> estou pensando em realizar uma instalação do zero, será que pode dar certo?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-16
<Elfon> Pessoa, podemme informar se o pacote kio-gdrive tá disponǘel nos repositórios do ubuntu?
<hggdh> !info kio-gdrive
<lubotu2`> Package kio-gdrive does not exist in artful
<hggdh> !info kio-gdrive bionic
<lubotu2`> kio-gdrive (source: kio-gdrive): KIO access for Google Drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 80 kB, installed size 370 kB
<hggdh> Elfon: ^^
<Elfon> hggdh, pelo que entendi este pacote não tem nos repositorios do ubuntu e derivados
<Elfon> é isso mesmo?
<hggdh> Elfon: tem no Bionic
<hggdh> Elfon: e apenas no Bionic
<Elfon> o que é o Bionic?
<hggdh> 18.04
<Elfon> humm
<Elfon> esse é lts ou não?
<hggdh> será LTS, em alguns dias :-)
<Elfon> hggdh, ok...então aco que vou esperar....não gosto de ficar adicionando ppa
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-17
<julio> Boa tarde a todos
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-19
<gabriel_> #yocto
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-21
<gaetanodoni> bom dia! tenho ubuntu 16.04 lts instalado no meu notbook e funcionou sempre bem. Atualmente na inicialização tem dado uma mensagem: "the system is running in low-graphics mode: your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. you will need to configure these", e após carregamento o wifi não funciona.
<gaetanodoni> Então eu optei pelas opções avançadas para ubuntu, onde selecionei a opção ubuntu generic (upstart) e funcionou bem.
<gaetanodoni> Gostaria de saber se existe alguma solução para a opção de carregamento normal, algum comando via terminal?
<Nanatsu> amor meu
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-13
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<denisbr> mirqui, bom dia
<mirqui> blza denis :) , bom dia , como vai vc ?
<denisbr> mirqui, tranquilo e por aí ?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , fazendo o que ?
<denisbr> trabalhando em casa por causa do COVID-19
<mirqui> ahaha normal denis :) , todo mundo na encolha
<mirqui> preciso ir , outra hora falamos :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-14
<salommbr> Bom dia. Gostaria que alguém me ajudasse a retirar a necessidade senha no ubuntu. Na realidade toda vez que o computador fica inativo, quando volto ele pede a senha, sendo que é uso privado, não gostaria de ficar digitando toda vez a senha.
<salommbr> ubuntu 18.04
<hggdh> salommbr: Settings/Privacy/Screen Lock
<hggdh> (acho, uso 20.04)
<salommbr> Obrigado, consegui usando o dconf editor, para desativar o bloqueio da tela de suspensão.
<aiO100hzfiskplus> pra que compositor meu
<aiO100hzfiskplus> desliga is pow
<aiO100hzfiskplus> ta perdendo pra split
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-15
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-16
<aO100fiskhzplus> bom dia
<aO100fiskhzplus> estou tentando utilizar /home /etc do meu livecd
<aO100fiskhzplus> alguém conseguiu isso
<aO100fiskhzplus> talvez /var tb
<aO100fiskhzplus> novos titans, alguem
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-17
<Brunno> A versão 20.04 que vai sair agora vai ser LTS?
<hggdh> Brunno: sim
<Celso> Boa Tarde a todos do grupo!
<Celso> Alguem do grupo tem uma multifuncional epson com tambos de tinta funcionando no Ubuntu e pode dizer como foi a instalação?
<Celso> tambor*
<Celso> tem algumas até com wifi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<hggdh> mirqui: por enquanto, tudo bem :-)
<mirqui> que bom , isso que serve , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<mirqui> consegui fazer a vacina contra a influenza ontem :)
<mirqui> menos uma preocupação
<hggdh> perfeito :-)
<mirqui> cara , é mais ou menos assim
<mirqui> consegui um colete a prova de balas , balas 22 , 32 , 38 e 9mm aguenta
<mirqui> mas o covid 19 atira de fau , mas pelo menos é alguma coisa ahaha :)
<hggdh> heh
<mirqui> e ai , você está fazendo o que ?
<hggdh> o mesmo de sempre -- suporte à Linux sob Azure
<mirqui> haa , aumentou a demanda ou continua a mesma coisa ?
<hggdh> aumentou, e muito...
<mirqui> sim , imaginei
<mirqui> o tráfego da internet também deve ter dado um salto brutal
<hggdh> para mim não realmente -- minha conexão é boa -- 400Mbps up and down
<mirqui> a minha é de 50mb
<mirqui> uso só para acessar a internet
<mirqui> minha tia pegou uma promoção de 100 mb
<mirqui> mas não a nossa , digo em geral
<mirqui> servidores , nos , backbones , antenas e fibra
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-18
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você :) ?
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-19
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , e ai pekman :) , como vão vcs ?
